# [Official] Scythe GentleTyphoon club



## reaper~

*Welcome to Official Scythe GentleTyphoon club*
(originally started by ehume)










*To join the club, please* *post inside this thread (**pictures & model number are required**) or contact *Nguruthos7. *He'll update the spreadsheet manually*.

*If you're already on the list and would like to update the model(s), again, please post it here or contact* Nguruthos7*. Thanks!*

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AkIqKidAcFezdEZacUtHX0NYZTNsVGc4YXFBUFNqZkE&w=50&h=500Google Spreadsheet

*Here are the specs for original GTs*:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AkIqKidAcFezdGlRYndkLUMtR3JpTnZ6dWhlSVk4bXc&w=60&h=200Google Spreadsheet

*Specs for high speed models:*

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AkIqKidAcFezdHc4Z0NJQ1QyLW1EVU9ETlRNOGJvdGc&w=60&h=200Google Spreadsheet

2150 RPM model:










If anyone interested, GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM is still available for pre-ordering (complete fan only). Check out this thread as they still need a few more orders to meet the quota.

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...group-buy.html

Hurry!!









*Some basic info on Scythe's GentleTyphoon series:*


Rated Voltage - DC12V
Weight - 200g
Bearing Type - Double Ball Bearing (good for both horizontal & vertical mounting)
MTBF - 100,000h @ 35c or 60,000h @ 60c (for AP-15 model: 55,000h @ 60c)

*The package also includes the following (4 mounting screws + a molex & 3/4 pin adapter):*









*Specially designed blades/propellers:*










High-speed model (3k RPM):










The specs for GT's are here (Nidec) and here (Scythe) and here (highspeed super typhoons).










If you have some suggestions for other good links, let me know.

By request, we have this graphic from the Scythe Europe site:










Link to Scythe published specs here.

If you have any suggestions and/or comments to help improve the club, please feel free to post them here. Thanks!









Also here's the club's signature (many thanks to JorundJ whom also supplied us with the above banner), just copy and paste it into the signature section on your User CP:

Code:



Code:


[CODE][CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-gentle-typhoon-fan-fan-club-not.html"]Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon  Club[/URL][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## Ronian

Why did you choose AP14 over AP15 when it comes to cpu cooling? Which one of these 2 is the one with the least background noise? (I want to replace my P12 and so how does the static pressure compare vs those 2?)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ronian* 
Why did you choose AP14 over AP15 when it comes to cpu cooling? Which one of these 2 is the one with the least background noise? (I want to replace my P12 and so how does the static pressure compare vs those 2?)

The AP-15's cooled better - about 2c - but they were also louder by 2-3 dBA. I could hear the difference.

The AP-14's were good enough with my rig and my cooler. I didn't need the additional 2c, and I appreciate the 2-3 dB less noise. I'm running a wind machine with eight fans - P14 and 2xAP-14 on the D14, Kaze Maru 1200 rpm top intake, KM 500 side intake, AP-12 (on 5v) front intake, AP-13 bottom intake, AP-15 + Beamair auto controlled by MB as PCH cooler - and all I hear is soft wind. That's important for a machine sitting so close to me (see above).


----------



## TheOcelot

I have two on my rad. The price of them always kill me.


----------



## LiLChris

I don't know how you notice the difference between AP-14 and AP-15.
My AP-15 is silent, maybe if I have my ear on it I can hear it.

Oh guess I am in for the club.


----------



## AyeYo

These are awesome fans.

You must have sensitive ears though. My AP-15 is dead quiet. I can't imagine getting a slower version. If anything, I'd love to see a 2500rpm GT.


----------



## Raiden911

I have some AP-15s too and they are really quiet...like a ninja


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
These are awesome fans.

You must have sensitive ears though. My AP-15 is dead quiet. I can't imagine getting a slower version. If anything, I'd love to see a 2500rpm GT.

Agreed!

Really would love 2000+ rpm from GT.
Hopefully its on the works!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
I have some AP-15s too and they are really quiet...like a ninja


----------



## reaper~

ehume, you should start a Google spreadsheet so members can add names themselves. If there are enough members then you could ask one of the mods to make this club official. Just a thought.

Anyway, I'm in. GTs are great fans. Now I'm just waiting to get some of those 2150 RPM ones.


----------



## Ice000

there are higher CFM GTs... does anybody know how to get those? specially the 3000 rpm?

http://www.nidec.com/d1225c/d1225c1.htm

http://www.nidec.com/fanpdfs/d1225c.pdf


----------



## Stance

It really varies from person to person whether you consider the AP-15 dead-silent. I'm sure I'd hear it over my other controller hooked fans, so I went with a pair of AP-14's instead.

My Yate Loon's take such a performance hit at lower volts, since I can't stand anything over 25dBA. The GT's are perfect for the job and I'll probably be replacing some case fans for them as well. First two coming in today.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice000* 
there are higher CFM GTs... does anybody know how to get those? specially the 3000 rpm?

http://www.nidec.com/d1225c/d1225c1.htm

http://www.nidec.com/fanpdfs/d1225c.pdf

There are 5400rpm GT's?







Sign me up! I'd paid $30 for one of those.


----------



## Mod Duck

I have a Typhoon 15 on my CPU cooler. It runs full speed and i cannot find a way to control it. Not from bios not from Speedfan.
I control an AUX fan from Speedfan, no problem. But no the Typhoon. Any idea?


----------



## maxextz

i would like to replace all mine with those gts i hear great reports of performance and and being quite which is just what i need.

mod duck get one of these a fan controller.









look here.http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ontroller.html


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mod Duck* 
I have a Typhoon 15 on my CPU cooler. It runs full speed and i cannot find a way to control it. Not from bios not from Speedfan.
I control an AUX fan from Speedfan, no problem. But no the Typhoon. Any idea?

You'll have to ask someone that has an Asus mb. I believe there are threads that address this. The GT is a voltage controlled fan.

The AP-15 I just plugged into the SYS_FAN2 header on my mb is running at 1048 rpm right now. That's because in BIOS I set my automatic fan control to Enabled, and set the mode to Voltage. Asus mb's have something similar, IIRC.


----------



## ehume

I couldn't stand it. I just bought two more AP-14's - one for my bottom intake and one for my mid-case PCH/GPU fan.

If you are thinking of getting an AP-14 or AP-15, get one soon. I just learned from a source that there is most likely going to be a "major shortage" of AP-14's and AP-15's.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I couldn't stand it. I just bought two more AP-14's - one for my bottom intake and one for my mid-case PCH/GPU fan.

If you are thinking of getting an AP-14 or AP-15, get one soon. I just learned from a source that *there is most likely going to be a "major shortage" of AP-14's and AP-15's*.

sounds like a marketing ploy







like when ram was $1 or more per meg.
because a memory factory or storage warehouse with all the worlds ram was stored went on fire.


----------



## Mr.Pie

add me in please! i've 3x of them in my rig....1x CPU, 2x Fermi Fan mod on my 470


----------



## Tennobanzai

I was planning on getting 7-8 of the 1850rpm models but they just raised the price at koolertek... I still will order 2 92mm GTs tho, I hope the 2650rpm isn't too loud


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai* 
I was planning on getting 7-8 of the 1850rpm models but they just raised the price at koolertek... I still will order 2 92mm GTs tho, I hope the 2650rpm isn't too loud

Unless the increase is massive, they're still worth their money. They'll soon be gone for a while, just like ehume said. My local shop is permanently out of AP-14's until furter notice, with the 15's following soon.


----------



## Chuckclc

I,am not a fan of quite fans. If they could move 100+cfm of air, maybe. But to each its own. Well I do run mine at 50 percent or so, and there basically inaudible, for about 95 percent of there life. Just nice to know I have the power when needed.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stance* 
Unless the increase is massive, they're still worth their money. They'll soon be gone for a while, just like ehume said. My local shop is permanently out of AP-14's until furter notice, with the 15's following soon.

I ordered 8 120mm and 2 92mm GTs. I really hope these fans live up to there rep..


----------



## Draygonn

I wanted to join the club but the AP-15s are sold out everywhere. I'm going to undervolt some Panaflo's instead.


----------



## staryoshi

Heck yeah! I never knew there was a club







I'm only using two of my GTs right now, 2 x AP15 on my H50 but they are rockin' my world of course. My GT collection includes:

2 x 120mm AP15
2 x 120mm AP14
4 x 120mm AP13
1 x 92mm AP13

Gentle Typhoons are my rainbow!

Best. Bearing. Ever. You know you've got something special when your fans keep spinning long after the PC powers down.

Now what I would like to see is the design reworked into the 140mm form factor. That would be bananas.


----------



## Siegfried262

I'm afraid I'm undecided on the Gentle Typhoons, I have an AP-14 that was quite audible regardless of voltage, though this only happened when I put it on my P183's top front intake, perhaps the grill and filter were contributing greatly to noise with the resistance?

My compy is awaiting a new power supply but in the meantime I've swapped out the Megahalem's current fan with the AP-14 after reading Ehume's masterful review of fan setups on the Megahalem. Perhaps the change in position will affect the acoustics positively.

One thing I can say for sure though, I adore the looks on the Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siegfried262* 
I'm afraid I'm undecided on the Gentle Typhoons, I have an AP-14 that was quite audible regardless of voltage, though this only happened when I put it on my P183's top front intake, perhaps the grill and filter were contributing greatly to noise with the resistance?

My compy is awaiting a new power supply but in the meantime I've swapped out the Megahalem's current fan with the AP-14 after reading Ehume's masterful review of fan setups on the Megahalem. Perhaps the change in position will affect the acoustics positively.

One thing I can say for sure though, I adore the looks on the Gentle Typhoons.

Grills/filters/obstacles can attribute a lot to "whine" with the GTs. Probably because they have so much pushing/pulling power


----------



## Tennobanzai




----------



## reaper~

^ So that's why there's a shortage on GT right now.


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, we're tied! I want to have the most... I need more GTs


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Heck yeah! I never knew there was a club







I'm only using two of my GTs right now, 2 x AP15 on my H50 but they are rockin' my world of course. My GT collection includes:

2 x 120mm AP15
2 x 120mm AP14
4 x 120mm AP13
1 x 92mm AP13

Gentle Typhoons are my rainbow!

Best. Bearing. Ever. You know you've got something special when your fans keep spinning long after the PC powers down.

Now what I would like to see is the design reworked into the 140mm form factor. That would be bananas.

wow id love a collection like yours








*Now what I would like to see is the design reworked into the 140mm form factor. That would be bananas*







now your talking.


----------



## JorundJ

Sign me up!

I ordered 4x AP15 + Scythe kaze master pro because the Enermax magmas were out of stock, oh well! Reading all the possitive things about the GT's it mgith have been for the best.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. With latest additions:

1 AP-11, ready to become front intake
1 AP-12, front intake
1 AP-13, retired bottom intake
4 AP-14: bottom intake, mid-case, 2 on D14
2 AP-15, retired from testing, waiting for duty to call
---------
9 Gentle Typhoons. I guess that makes me a 'fan-boi'

@maxextz - isn't it interesting that your 92mm GT's at 7-bladed?


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Hmm. With latest additions:

1 AP-11, ready to become front intake
1 AP-12, front intake
1 AP-13, retired bottom intake
4 AP-14: bottom intake, mid-case, 2 on D14
2 AP-15, retired from testing, waiting for duty to call
---------
9 Gentle Typhoons. I guess that makes me a 'fan-boi'

@maxextz - isn't it interesting that your 92mm GT's at 7-bladed?

show off







i don't have any yet but i will have, they seem to be exactly what i need.










ps love the *ziptie screw*


----------



## staryoshi

It took me forever to find the 92mm AP13, but it was worth the effort (needed it for a NZXT Vulcan), as it lives up to its 120mm brothers' standards


----------



## Siegfried262

Great scott! I just booted up my compy after the new power supply and putting my AP-14 onto my Megahalem and that thing moves good air and is whisper quiet! It just must not have liked pulling air through both a grill and the P183's dust filter. Amazing the difference such a thing can make.

After I dremel out the fan grills on my P183 I'll have to revisit the AP-14 ^^


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siegfried262* 
Great scott! I just booted up my compy after the new power supply and putting my AP-14 onto my Megahalem and that thing moves good air and is whisper quiet! It just must not have liked pulling air through both a grill and the P183's dust filter. Amazing the difference such a thing can make.

After I dremel out the fan grills on my P183 I'll have to revisit the AP-14 ^^

Now you know why I am using four AP-14's, and why I cut out all my grills.

Maybe we need to start a "Gutted my grills" club.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Now you know why I am using four AP-14's, and why I cut out all my grills.

Maybe we need to start a "Gutted my grills" club.

I never leave grills in my builds







I always replace them


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

If this gets enough ground, and if ehume wants at that point, I'll officialize it.

Just remember; any new club is always considered unofficial until a staff member designates it otherwise, so the title doesn't have to make note of it, in fact it's preferred not to until it's made official.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

I have 12 AP-15's waiting on 3 more. And 5 AP 14's in my torture rack. Check the Sig rig rebuild link in my Sig to see my 1850's and their custom paint jobs progress.


----------



## Siegfried262

Curious Staryoshi, do you just cut out the grills in your cases and leave it at that or do you put in grills that go on top of the fan that perhaps don't obstruct airflow as much as a standard grill?


----------



## ehume

I can't speak for Staryoshi, but I've done both, and added a third item:

On my non-oc rig I replaced the rear grill with a wire grill. That required finding plastic bits to act as nuts for the fan screws.

On my sig rig I removed 1 rear and two top grills. I also removed the mesh that sits in front of the front intake fan. So the back space has nothing, not even a fan; one top space has a bare fan, and the front fan sits 1+ inches behind the bars of the plastic front piece.

The third way is to cover up a fan space. I did that to my rear top fan space, in place of the grill.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siegfried262* 
Curious Staryoshi, do you just cut out the grills in your cases and leave it at that or do you put in grills that go on top of the fan that perhaps don't obstruct airflow as much as a standard grill?

I replace grills that are most typically exposed to my hands with ones like these (but not these specific models): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998059

Much less resistance than the honeycomb design. For fan grills in places like the HDD bay I just remove them entirely







It makes a NOTICEABLE difference in noise levels and airflow









Also this club blows!


----------



## Siegfried262

Interesting, thanks for the input. This thread is really making me want to get to modding my case, haha. Dremel out the grills, use some C-strip rubber to cover the jagged edges, make it look all nice and fancy.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siegfried262* 
Interesting, thanks for the input. This thread is really making me want to get to modding my case, haha. Dremel out the grills, use some C-strip rubber to cover the jagged edges, make it look all nice and fancy.

Or, since Dremeling makes metal shavings anyway so you will have to empty your case, you can file the edges smooth. If your case is black, go to a hobby shop and get a Testors black paint pen - gloss - and darken the edges. Works fine.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siegfried262* 
Curious Staryoshi, do you just cut out the grills in your cases and leave it at that or do you put in grills that go on top of the fan that perhaps don't obstruct airflow as much as a standard grill?

its nuts to leave the stock case grill on as it restricts airflow considerably i cut out mine and its well worth doing it also gives an excuse to cut things up.
i still use my fan filters but it does keep down the amount of dust but at a cost.


----------



## Kyushu

What is the static pressure of the gentle typhoon ap-15?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
What is the static pressure of the gentle typhoon ap-15?

http://www.overclock.net/7688779-post2.html


----------



## Kyushu

That doesn't look like the ap-15.....


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, it is, at least the 1850RPM one is; since it's not Scythe's whitesheet, but Nidec Servo's (the guys who actually make it), the model numbers are not the same but the fans are.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Do they make any PWM Typhoons?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks* 
Do they make any PWM Typhoons?

Sure . . . if you want to order 10,000 or more . . .


----------



## Nightingale

Any reason as to why there is a shortage of these fans?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightingale* 
Any reason as to why there is a shortage of these fans?

I suspect they have an output fixed by thier factory's capacity. I also suspect it's a very popular fan in industry. We are left with . . . the leavings.


----------



## ALAMO695

anywhere to find them, i need 6 =[ for my rx360 rad


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Yay! I love GTs









I've got 2x AP-14s on my H50 right now and will pick up a bunch more for my case once I can find them in stock.


----------



## Outcasst

I have bought 3 Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450RPM which I believe were the last ones available in the UK (No stock on any sites - I searched about 20 sites). Couldn't find a fourth so had to grab one of the 1850RPM models from ebay. Will just lower the speed with a fan controller.


----------



## JorundJ

I really, really, _really_ wish they made an 140mm version, then my case would really be GT only.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


I really, really, _really_ wish they made an 140mm version, then my case would really be GT only.


this i second and not the 140 fans with 120 fan holes i want pure 140mm


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i want pure 140mm

Exactly! It's such a shame there aren't more 140's, 'cause for me personally they look better then 120's!









Ok dreaming further about those gt's...


----------



## JorundJ

I've got a little link to add, a guide about painting the scythe gentle typhoon.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=236580

I personally like the grey color because it simply fits to any color.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
I've got a little link to add, a guide about painting the scythe gentle typhoon.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=236580

I personally like the grey color because it simply fits to any color.










Excellent guide. That guy was pretty brave to take those fans apart.

I was quite impressed by the snap ring. That's full-mechanical style. Other fans use a push-down plastic retaining ring.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Excellent guide. That guy was pretty brave to take those fans apart.

Indeed. I would never dare to paint fans, possibly not even if I knew how to do it properly, I would be to afraid it would start to make more noise or decrease the airflow.


----------



## Triggaaar

I don't want to be part of a weird cult, but if this club ever gets official status, I would like to join.


----------



## ThaJoker

AP15's are sold EVERYWHERE. so i just payed $36 a piece. SILLY ME. but i need them they're *crouches down* MY PRECIOUS


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thajoker*


ap15's are sold everywhere. So i just payed $36 a piece. Silly me. But i need them they're *crouches down* my precious


lol!!!


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


AP15's are sold EVERYWHERE. so i just payed $36 a piece. SILLY ME. but i need them they're *crouches down* MY PRECIOUS


Wow!!!

Guys, there are still PLENTY in europe!







I bought mine for about 11 euro a piece. Maybe it's even cheaper to get it shipped from here? But leave some for me ok?


----------



## allikat

I have a pair of 1850rpm gentle typhoons on my 240mm rad, and I love them, there is a gale blowing around the rear of my machine now. I love them and recommend them at every opportunity. Why you'd want anything less than the 1850rpm ones is beyond me a bit, unless you really want truly silent.


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I have a pair of 1850rpm gentle typhoons on my 240mm rad, and I love them, there is a gale blowing around the rear of my machine now. I love them and recommend them at every opportunity. Why you'd want anything less than the 1850rpm ones is beyond me a bit, unless you really want truly silent.


Yeah...I would guess most the people that are not getting these are getting ones with higher rpm (and static pressure specifically), not less.


----------



## yashau

I have so many GTs. I got around 10 of them in total. Most of them AP14s.


----------



## Duddelmus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Wow!!!

Guys, there are still PLENTY in europe!







I bought mine for about 11 euro a piece. Maybe it's even cheaper to get it shipped from here? But leave some for me ok?










Where did you get it? Haven't found any shop here who has the typhoons in stock :/


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duddelmus*


Where did you get it? Haven't found any shop here who has the typhoons in stock :/


I ordered them from yooki.pl, http://www.yooki.pl/index.php?p3898,...5ap-15-1850rpm a Polish reseller, I think. It says that they can realize the ordering of them within 7 days, but I e-mailed them anyway, just to be sure and they indeed said it wouldn't be a problem, and now I've got them.









I also saw them on Allegro.pl (Polish e-bay) but I don't think you cant order from there without signing an agreement with the site, but it might guide you thought that to other shops.

There is also www.cooling.pl but I didn't get a reply from them.

This is of course only shop from Poland, not from other countries. I order here because I'm working here atm, so it's easy.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Riou

These are some great fans for the low noise level. I have about ten of them (AP-13, AP-14, AP-15) for my rad, heatsink and case.


----------



## Duddelmus

Ok, I seriously hate these fans









Switched out a couple of my Noctua S12s and the GTs are so damn silent that I'm now hearing my harddrives.. So now I got to switch out those for more silent disks as well









That's what I get for buying the sound of silence...


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duddelmus* 
Ok, I seriously hate these fans









Switched out a couple of my Noctua S12s and the GTs are so damn silent that I'm now hearing my harddrives.. So now I got to switch out those for more silent disks as well









That's what I get for buying the sound of silence...









LOL!


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## dir_d

2 AP-15 on my mega here


----------



## Segovax

I own 12 AP-15's right now, love them. Used to have more but sold the system with 6 attached to a 360 SR1.


----------



## maxextz

Sythe S-Flex sff21f are these any good and quite?


----------



## Liamo Luo

I've just ordered 5 1850rpm ones, should be arriving on the 18th. 2 of them are for my h50 and the other 3 are to replace my top exhaust fans which were just the stock cosmos s fans. Hope they are as good as everyone says they are







I like my fans quiet since it sits RIGHT next to me on my desk, but I also want quality cooling. If they are as good as everyone says then count me in on the group


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I have a pair of 1850rpm gentle typhoons on my 240mm rad, and I love them, there is a gale blowing around the rear of my machine now. I love them and recommend them at every opportunity. Why you'd want anything less than the 1850rpm ones is beyond me a bit, unless you really want truly silent.


It's all about balance, Grasshopper. I personally can hardly hear GT's up through AP-14. The AP-15's I can hear. Since I now have specimens of the AP-11, AP-12 and AP-13 as well, I find that I prefer the output of the AP-14 without being put off by the noise . . . except for the very front of my case. There I have an AP-12. So you can see that for every application there is a certain need for output that must be balanced by a tolerance for noise. End of lesson, young padawan.


----------



## infected rat

I was just browsing around wondering if my 4 GTs will ship tomorrow (from scan) and came accross the GT homepage. It had a nice graphic on it as well which I didn't see posted already. It's a graph of static pressure vs. CFM for each of the GTs.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
I was just browsing around wondering if my 4 GTs will ship tomorrow (from scan) and came accross the GT homepage. It had a nice graphic on it as well which I didn't see posted already. It's a graph of static pressure vs. CFM for each of the GTs.

Heh, yeah I'm also waiting for my GT's. Feel like a bloody kid before christmas! Anyway, good that you posted it here, I've seen it before but it should definitely be posted on the front page of this club. *wink, ehume, pst!*

Have a good one mate.


----------



## ehume

As per your request, posted the graphic.


----------



## Triggaaar

Comon Scan, let's have 'em.


----------



## garnet1985

Here's to hoping that FrozenCPU's stock will ship out relatively soon as well


----------



## JorundJ

Bad news, woman from the shop were I ordered 6 GT's called me and said they are still waiting for the fans because the supplier still doesn't have them. So much for the GT's in Europe! Damn!


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Bad news, woman from the shop were I ordered 6 GT's called me and said they are still waiting for the fans because the supplier still doesn't have them. So much for the GT's in Europe! Damn!









Oh dear, Scan in the UK is now listing them as "Item overdue since 20 October 2010" as well so we may be waiting a while still. I wonder what the delay is, there must be a lot of demand for these things, Scythe must surely be desperate to get them manufactured and out there in shops.


----------



## Baldy

Bleh, the AP-15's over here cost $23 a pop. To replace all the fans in my case, including the heatsink fans, it would cost me $138. Ugh...


----------



## Corrupted

I wish they would drop the two slowest GT's and add 2 to the top.


----------



## JorundJ

Hum, yeah. I don't understand why they can't deliver upto the demand, perhaps it's more complicated because it's not only scythe that develops them but also Nidec Servo Corp?

Anyway, the woman replied again and said she has got one single GT 1850 for me and the rest would be back in stock in DECEMBER!







I asked her to look for another supplier and if she didn't find anything by Monday, she should send me the single piece along with the other things I've ordered and return the rest of the money to my account.

Well, lets see how that goes. :shrug:


----------



## Stance

Yup, it was known a while ago that there would be supply issues emerging. Shift of production-process perhaps, who knows. I even thought of buying a bunch to resell later on.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stance* 
Yup, it was known a while ago that there would be supply issues emerging. Shift of production-process perhaps, who knows. I even thought of buying a bunch to resell later on.









Yeah, I know, read about it, oh well!









I'm thinking about getting some out of DE or NL and UPS them here, simple.


----------



## Namwons

after looking at some pics of the back of Gentle Typhoons, now i know why they hold so much air pressure, YOU CAN BARELY SEE THROUGH THE FAN BLADES. nice


----------



## infected rat

Oh well I just cancelled my order for these fans from Scan, I really hate it when companies take the money for things that are not in stock, so a delay without any communication isn't good enough in my view. To their credit they responded quickly to my cancellation and offered free shipping on my next order as compensation.

Hopefully Scythe can sort out their supply issues soon.


----------



## Triggaaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
To their credit they responded quickly to my cancellation and offered free shipping on my next order as compensation

I always get free delivery from Scan, from another forum


----------



## tats

I just bought 3 Ap-14's from another OCN user - cannot wait for them to come!

Edit: Lets get this club official!


----------



## mm67

Just picked up 1 AP-15 and 1 AP-13 from a shop yesterday, they still have all other models except AP-14's. Price of all models is the same, 11 Euro.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Who wants to sell me a few?


----------



## spice003

Quote:

"1450 amd 1850 RPM are out of stock" Expected back-in-stock late October!
from coolerguys.com !


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tats* 
Edit: Lets get this club official!

Making it official requires constant tending. If someone wants to volunteer to do that, I will ask our Moderator, the Chimpster, to turn the OP over to the volunteer.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I've been PM'd about transferring thread ownership to you and making it official; I will merge posts if that's fine so you own the first post and can do edits.


----------



## ehume

Thank you reaper~!!!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I've been PM'd about transferring thread ownership to you and making it official; I will merge posts if that's fine so you own the first post and can do edits.









That's fine by me. Thanks CC!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Thank you reaper~!!!

No, thank you! For letting me take over. Like I said in PM, I'll get a spreadsheet going right away so we can start taking names and you'll be the first on that spreadsheet.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

K, I've merged one of the posts on this page with the original and left some of the info in the original post; feel free to edit it with whatever you need.









Now made official.


----------



## azianai

I had 2 AP15 on my Ven-X, now that i'm getting the Cogage Arrow i'll need to find a 3rd one!


----------



## infected rat

Thanks for the effort everyone, sig updated







I only have a single AP-14 at the moment which I got a while back to see if I liked it, now I want to replace all my fans with them but we all know how hard they are to get right now. Ah well, patience is a virtue.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
K, I've merged one of the posts on this page with the original and left some of the info in the original post; feel free to edit it with whatever you need.








Now made official.









Wow! That was fast!







Thanks again CC.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *azianai* 
I had 2 AP15 on my Ven-X, now that i'm getting the Cogage Arrow i'll need to find a 3rd one!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Thanks for the effort everyone, sig updated







I only have a single AP-14 at the moment which I got a while back to see if I liked it, now I want to replace all my fans with them but we all know how hard they are to get right now. Ah well, patience is a virtue.

Added.

To everyone else, to join please post the model no. of your GT (AP-13, 14 or 15) and I'll add you to the list. Thanks!









Edit: Also we're looking for a nice banner for the club so if you got some great Photoshop skill, please post the banner here (for Official Scythe GentleTyphoon club). TIA.







Oh and it will have to be approved by ehume & myself.


----------



## JorundJ

Great! Official. Very nice. I've got 3 AP 15's in my case atm, ordered 6 more but got a bit of a supply problem.

Btw, for fun I made a txt sig a few days ago, based on the grey color of the gentle typhoon, if you guys like it I can supply the code. And I will also give the banner a go.

cheers


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Great! Official. Very nice. I've got 3 AP 15's in my case atm, ordered 6 more but got a bit of a supply problem.

Btw, for fun I made a txt sig a few days ago, based on the grey color of the gentle typhoon, if you guys like it I can supply the code. And I will also give the banner a go.

cheers

The one in your sig looks very cool. I'll check with ehume to see if it gets his approval.







And also yes, please give the banner a go... as you can see on the first page, my photoshop skill sucks. lol


----------



## ohzer0

woo sign me up. Glad this is finally official.

h50/venX with 2x AP-15s


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
The one in your sig looks very cool. I'll check with ehume to see if it gets his approval.







And also yes, please give the banner a go... as you can see on the first page, my photoshop skill sucks. lol

Alrighty, let me know if ehume lieks and ill dump the code in here.
I jsut started. I'll make a full banner(468 x 60px) and a leaderboard banner(728 x 90) so afterwards we can see what fits best.

I'm off to collect some material.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohzer0* 
woo sign me up. Glad this is finally official.

h50/venX with 2x AP-15s

Added and let me be the first to say... welcome aboard!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Alrighty, let me know if ehume lieks and ill dump the code in here.
I jsut started. I'll make a full banner(468 x 60px) and a leaderboard banner(728 x 90) so afterwards we can see what fits best.

I'm off to collect some material.









Cool! Thank you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Great! Official. Very nice. I've got 3 AP 15's in my case atm, ordered 6 more but got a bit of a supply problem.

Btw, for fun I made a txt sig a few days ago, based on the grey color of the gentle typhoon, if you guys like it I can supply the code. And I will also give the banner a go.

cheers


I have been admiring your text banner ever since you started posting it. You've got my approval.


----------



## JorundJ

Alright..









Here it is:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-gentle-typhoon-fan-fan-club-not.html"]Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon  Club[/URL]

[/CODE]
Enjoy!









Btw, banner is in progress.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I have been admiring your text banner ever since you started posting it. You've got my approval.


Mine, as well. It's very classy.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I have been admiring your text banner ever since you started posting it. You've got my approval.


Then we're all set. Thanks ehume.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Alright..








Here it is:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-gentle-typhoon-fan-fan-club-not.html"]Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon  Club[/URL]

[/CODE]
Enjoy!








Btw, banner is in progress.


Thanks! I'll update the OP accordingly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Mine, as well. It's very classy.










I concur.


----------



## JorundJ

Ok, cheers guys, glad you like it!









Anyway.. I didn't finish the "banner" yet but will tomorrow.. It's 2:27 in the morning and I'm out of fuel, sooo i'll finish it tomorrow.

Gn!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Ok, cheers guys, glad you like it!









Anyway.. I didn't finish the "banner" yet but will tomorrow.. It's 2:27 in the morning and I'm out of fuel, sooo i'll finish it tomorrow.

Gn!










There's no rush and thank you for doing this for the club.


----------



## JorundJ

Alright guys, I've finished a couple.

A bit about the design, I kept them simple, stylish,, subtile but intensive at the same time, just like the GT itself. 
About the typography that I used, well when I was gathering some pics and started to look at the logo of GT that is on the fan sticker I noticed it looked a lot like the font called "Impact" and it indeed is, slightly modified, but still almost the same, so I used this same typography for the banners since it seems appropriate, no?







Funny that it's Impact because this is also the font I used for the signature txt banner, stroke of luck eh? Ok, enough about typography...
















NOW about the banners! I made 2 sizes, 1 full banner sized, and one biggger leaderboard sized! I'll leave it up to you people to pick the one you like best and if they all suck I'll go back to the drawing board!









Full banners: (size: 468 x 60 px, PNG format, file size max: 16kb)
Uploaded @ imagshack, but I'll save the originals, incase something buggers up.

V.1


V.2


V.3


Leaderboard banners (sizeL 728 x 90 pc, PNG format, file size max: 26kb)

V.1


V.2


V.3


There ya go! They might not be the most "flashy" or "shiny" banners but that's not my style and if you don't like them, be free to give your opinion, taste differs after all.So, tell me what you think of them.

Cheers, Jorund J.


----------



## twich12

im in! 120mm ap-15's!


----------



## galaxyy

4x AP-15s

<3 Love them so much


----------



## tats

Three AP-14's on the way and 2 AP-15's on backorder

Sent from my FroyoEris using Tapatalk


----------



## JorundJ

Good news! The woman of the shop replied to me and told me she found another supplies! And she will send everything on Wednesday! Huzza! 6 Ap 15's are mine!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


im in! 120mm ap-15's!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxyy*


4x AP-15s

<3 Love them so much


Both of you are added. Welcome aboard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


Three AP-14's on the way and 2 AP-15's on backorder


Updated since you're already on the spreadsheet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Good news! The woman of the shop replied to me and told me she found another supplies! And she will send everything on Wednesday! Huzza! 6 Ap 15's are mine!










Nice! Congrats on scoring those fans.









As for the banner, let see which one ehume picks. I kinda like the very last one myself. Those are very cool banner. I don't like anything too flashy either.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Nice! Congrats on scoring those fans.









As for the banner, let see which one ehume picks. I kinda like the very last one myself. Those are very cool banner. I don't like anything too flashy either.










Alright, I'll soon come with some more, and even a special suprise contribution!


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Add me pls! Two AP-15s and two AP-14s.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Alright, I'll soon come with some more, and even a special suprise contribution!

















I can't wait to see what that is.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Add me pls! Two AP-15s and two AP-14s.


Added & welcome!


----------



## JorundJ

Alright, here are some more "flashy" banners with some abstract elements. And of course the special contribution made by, believe it or not, my wife!







(we're two graphic designers/gamers/nerds)

V.4


V.5


V.6 Yes, I know, lightning..








Please don't kill me for this horribly *cheesy* design


V7? The special contribution made by my wife.


We hope you like them.


----------



## reaper~

^ Wow! So many to choose from, I don't know which one to use. Please thank your wife for us. You both are very talented.









Anyway, I'm trying out different ones to see which one would look best and we'll just wait for ehume to see which one he likes.


----------



## JorundJ

Hehe, cheers reaper! Lets wait for ehume then.







If you have any suggestion on adjusting/improving in one of the banners, let me know.


----------



## Nubzor

Hey guys, im getting 2 Gentletyphoons for mugen push/pull, also I will replace my Fractal Design fans with Xilence Redwings probably running at 5v, so six of those to my case. Problem is I have only 4 Fan slots on my motherboard, do these fans come with molex adapter so i can connect the fans straight to my powersupply? I also have fan controller that came with my case, it can fit 3 fans but that 1 fan wouldnt fit, help me please


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nubzor* 
Hey guys, im getting 2 Gentletyphoons for mugen push/pull, also I will replace my Fractal Design fans with Xilence Redwings probably running at 5v, so six of those to my case. Problem is I have only 4 Fan slots on my motherboard, do these fans come with molex adapter so i can connect the fans straight to my powersupply? I also have fan controller that came with my case, it can fit 3 fans but that 1 fan wouldnt fit, help me please









As you can read over HERE it says that the Gentle Typhoons come with a 4-pin Molex Adapter, so you can connect them directly to the powersupply, but that would also mean that you can't control them with software.
You say you've got a fan controller that controls up to 3 fans but it doesn't fit? What exactly doesn't fit? Those redwings or the Gentle typhoons? Because if a fan has a 3 pin connector(like the gentle typhoons) it should be able to connect to the controller, or atleast to any fan controller I've seen.


----------



## goodwidp

I'm using 2 AP-15's as push/pull on my H70 and absolutely love these things. You can just tell by looking at/touching them that they are high quality fans that are solidly built. They're a bit pricey and tough to find sometimes, but they are well worth it when you can locate some.

Edit: What can I do to get the Sig for this club to be centered? All I did was copy/paste the code, similar to what I did for the H50/H70 club.


----------



## JorundJ

@Edit: What can I do to get the Sig for this club to be centered? All I did was copy/paste the code, similar to what I did for the H50/H70 club.

Please replace the code with this code below.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-gentle-typhoon-fan-fan-club-not.html"]Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon  Club[/URL][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

And if you want to know how this done, here's a little tutorial I made just in case.

See steps below the pic



*1.*
Select the txt you want centered.
*2.*
Click this button "Align Center".
*3.*
Now it should look like this.
*4.*
See the result in the preview.

Hope this is clear enough!







And sorry for the typo in your nickname.









P.S @ reaper, easy to fix on the first page right?


----------



## goodwidp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
@Edit: What can I do to get the Sig for this club to be centered? All I did was copy/paste the code, similar to what I did for the H50/H70 club.

Please replace the code with this code below.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-gentle-typhoon-fan-fan-club-not.html"]Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon  Club[/URL][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

And if you want to know how this done, here's a little tutorial I made just in case.

See steps below the pic



*1.*
Select the txt you want centered.
*2.*
Click this button "Align Center".
*3.*
Now it should look like this.
*4.*
See the result in the preview.

Hope this is clear enough!







And sorry for the typo in your nickname.









P.S @ reaper, easy to fix on the first page right?









Thanks!


----------



## JorundJ

Very welcome!


----------



## Nubzor

Quote:

As you can read over HERE it says that the Gentle Typhoons come with a 4-pin Molex Adapter, so you can connect them directly to the powersupply, but that would also mean that you can't control them with software.
You say you've got a fan controller that controls up to 3 fans but it doesn't fit? What exactly doesn't fit? Those redwings or the Gentle typhoons? Because if a fan has a 3 pin connector(like the gentle typhoons) it should be able to connect to the controller, or atleast to any fan controller I've seen.
Yeah, thanks for letting know that gentle typhoons are coming with 3pin so i can use them in my fan controller, red wings will be running @ 5v, thanks.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nubzor* 
Yeah, thanks for letting know that gentle typhoons are coming with 3pin so i can use them in my fan controller, red wings will be running @ 5v, thanks.

Ok, good it's solved.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ*
reaper, easy to fix on the first page right?









Yup, it's fixed. Sorry, I forgot to check the code myself.









Anyhoo, I'll edit the OP to include some more info on our beloved fans in a bit.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


V.5


V7? The special contribution made by my wife.



My two favorites for the OP.

I like the original intuitive pure text design for a sig banner.

------------------------------

One issue I ran into: is there a 1200 character limit to our sigs? Or something like that? The last time I tried to add a banner to my sig I was told I have too much of something.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

It's a shame image code in signatures is disabled, v6 would look really nice as a sig banner/hotlink to the club.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*

My two favorites for the OP. I like the original intuitive pure text design for a sig banner.


Done. We'll just use the first one for now. Maybe I can switch back and forth every so often.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*

One issue I ran into: is there a 1200 character limit to our sigs? Or something like that? The last time I tried to add a banner to my sig I was told I have too much of something.


Yup, as CC stated below, I guess they don't allow image code in our sig. It probably would take too long for the pages to load if someone decides to put a huge GIF file in their sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*

It's a shame image code in signatures is disabled, v6 would look really nice as a sig banner/hotlink to the club.










Maybe Chipp can enable it for us.









J/k I know you guys probably disable it for a reason.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I'm hearing all kinds of great stuff about these fans. Can anyone compare AP-14's to other fans? A lot of you are saying that AP-14's are silent, but 1450 RPM seems like a lot. My fastest 120 mm is running 500 RPM to keep the noise down. Someone on SPCR said that these are, indeed, noisy for SPCR standards (I'm guessing that's the same as my standards), but quiet for their speed, which sounds good. I just want something to compare to


----------



## JorundJ

Heh, glad you guys like'em. And ehume, my wife is also happy that you picked hers, hah.









It's indeed a shame banners in sigs are disabeld but quite senseble as well.

Cheers guys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


I'm hearing all kinds of great stuff about these fans. Can anyone compare AP-14's to other fans? A lot of you are saying that AP-14's are silent, but 1450 RPM seems like a lot. My fastest 120 mm is running 500 RPM to keep the noise down. Someone on SPCR said that these are, indeed, noisy for SPCR standards (I'm guessing that's the same as my standards), but quiet for their speed, which sounds good. I just want something to compare to










Check this out, perhaps it's what your looking for.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Maybe Chipp can enable it for us.









J/k I know you guys probably disable it for a reason.


Yes, for good reason; go look at any multi-page thread at eVGA's forums, where they have sig images enabled; users can't resist clogging their sigs with images that end up adding up on pages and making them eyesores.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Yes, for good reason; go look at any multi-page thread at eVGA's forums, where they have sig images enabled; users can't resist clogging their sigs with images that end up adding up on pages and making them eyesores.










I remember such forums, had such much fun making banners.. But yeah, it gets completly crazy after a while, especially if their animated.


----------



## reaper~

Ok, I've included some basic info in the OP. If you see any errors or would like me to add other things please let me know.


----------



## ehume

I just tried adding the b/w/g banner and ran into the 1200-character limit.

Official Scythe Gentle Typhoon Club

This will have to do.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I just tried adding the b/w/g banner and ran into the 1200-character limit.


Use the [thread] and [post] tags, that's how I was able to cram so much crap in my sig. For instance, [thread=437979] with a closing tag links to my ATCS 840 club.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Use the [thread] and [post] tags, that's how I was able to cram so much crap in my sig. For instance, [thread=437979] with a closing tag links to my ATCS 840 club.










I tried that. Made a nice version of that greyscale club name. Went over my 1200 character limit. Apparently I don't have much room left.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I tried that. Made a nice version of that greyscale club name. Went over my 1200 character limit. Apparently I don't have much room left.


No, I mean instead of using , use the same thing that I did, only for the plain text hotlinks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


No, I mean instead of using , use the same thing that I did, only for the plain text hotlinks. 






I wrote (square bracket)thread=807428(square bracket)Scythe Gentle Typhoon club(square bracket)/thread(square bracket). The editor told me I had gone over 1200 characters.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I wrote (square bracket)thread=807428(square bracket)Scythe Gentle Typhoon club(square bracket)/thread(square bracket). The editor told me I had gone over 1200 characters.


That's why you use the same sort of code for ALL of your sig links. Shortened URL codes = fewer characters = more room for the club code.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


That's why you use the same sort of code for ALL of your sig links. Shortened URL codes = fewer characters = more room for the club code.










Ah. Great advice. Thank you.

+rep, if I could.


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, I learn something new here everyday. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## ehume

I still could not fit the club logo until I changed the logo code from a web address to a thread address.

Lingering problems:

I lost my velcro fan code.
My guess as to how post codes work was wrong.


----------



## Adversity

Where should I check stock for the 1850 rpm's? How often are they restocked?

Can't believe I missed out on the restock yesterday.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
My guess as to how post codes work was wrong.

[post=#] takes you to the thread and jumps you to that post; unfortunately it does not let you do "view single post". For me it was either deal with that or only have one set of tips in my sig. I wanted it both ways but couldn't have it.

For instance, closing the [post=6896690] tag (as I have in one of my sig links) takes you to this post: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post6896690 .

You should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adversity* 
Where should I check stock for the 1850 rpm's? How often are they restocked?

Can't believe I missed out on the restock yesterday.

How about here?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
How about here?

Those are AP-14s, the AP-15s are currently out of stock there too :/


----------



## ehume

Thank you again.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
Those are AP-14s, the AP-15s are currently out of stock there too :/

My bad then. Could've sworn it was AP-15 when I clicked on it.









Edit: I added links on the OP so members can check on the availability of these popular GT fans. They're sold out everywhere atm.


----------



## Snips

oo ooo count me in! Using AP-15s in my rig


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snips* 
oo ooo count me in! Using AP-15s in my rig

Added and welcome to the club.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Hey guys, so I'm wondering, is the Gentle Typhoon good for a case fan? I know it's a fantastic fan for heatsinks, due to its static pressure, but is it good for a case fan as well, where only CFM counts?

If not, what are some alternatives that are also quiet (and hopefully cheaper)?


----------



## godofdeath

i wanna join
2x ap-15 as intake in front and 1x ap-15 exhaust
2x not being used since i changed the fans on the heatsink


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Hey guys, so I'm wondering, is the Gentle Typhoon good for a case fan? I know it's a fantastic fan for heatsinks, due to its static pressure, but is it good for a case fan as well, where only CFM counts?

If not, what are some alternatives that are also quiet (and hopefully cheaper)?

ehume uses the AP-12 as an intake in one of his computers (link). I use a couple of AP-15 as exhuast fans on top of my HAF932 so yes since they use ball bearing (no orientation limitation). Sleeve bearing fans are, otherwise, not so good for horizontal mounting.

As for alternatives, I believe Yates are also pretty good plus they cost less.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i wanna join
2x ap-15 as intake in front and 1x ap-15 exhaust
2x not being used since i changed the fans on the heatsink

Added! Welcome to the club.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Hey guys, so I'm wondering, is the Gentle Typhoon good for a case fan? I know it's a fantastic fan for heatsinks, due to its static pressure, but is it good for a case fan as well, where only CFM counts?

If not, what are some alternatives that are also quiet (and hopefully cheaper)?

I tend to use Gentle Typhoons as case fans - not because I want to, but because they are just better. Examples:

Front fan. I have an unfiltered fan half a meter (20 inches) from my right ear as I write this. It is in my modded NZXT Beta Evo. ATM it is an AP-13, because I was testing my AP-11 and AP-12 in another application (see next).

Next, I tested out a bunch of fans for the front of a Lian Li PC-7FN. I wanted a quiet fan for the 5.25 HDD holder (EX-332B) I put in the top three 5.25 bays. First I tried a Yate Loon D12SL-124B (4 blue LED's). But it was too loud at 1250 rpm or so. I tried a bunch of other fans (you can see them in item 1. of my sig - I've got a bunch). Most did not push much air, and I tried some moderate and highspeed fans at 5v. In the end, it came down to a choice between the AP-11 (500 rpm) and the AP-12 (800 rpm). Both push usable amounts of air. In the end, I chose the AP-12.

Other uses: I have an AP-14 as bottom intake through a hole I cut in my Beta Evo. Even with augmented feet, there is not much room under there so it needs a fan with better than average suction (the other side of static pressure).

I have an AP-14 acting as a mid-case fan directed on my PCH chipset and blowing past my vidcard to send its exhaust air out of my case rather than all through it (note that I keep all unused slots uncovered to allow air to get out there).

My other two case fans are 140mm Kaze Maru fans - a 500 rpm for side intake and a 1200 rpm for top intake.

One reason I like the GT's over most other fans is you don't hear much whine. Their fan noise tends to get lost in the air noise. I like air noise, but not whine.


----------



## armada10

Can I join?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armada10* 
Can I join?

Of course. What's the model number of your GT so I can put it on the spreadsheet.


----------



## rpgman1

Says right in armada10 sig rig under CPU cooling.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Says right in armada10 sig rig under CPU cooling.

Doh!







Thanks for pointing that out.

Anyway, added & welcome aboard.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I tend to use Gentle Typhoons as case fans - not because I want to, but because they are just better. Examples:

Front fan. I have an unfiltered fan half a meter (20 inches) from my right ear as I write this. It is in my modded NZXT Beta Evo. ATM it is an AP-13, because I was testing my AP-11 and AP-12 in another application (see next).

Next, I tested out a bunch of fans for the front of a Lian Li PC-7FN. I wanted a quiet fan for the 5.25 HDD holder (EX-332B) I put in the top three 5.25 bays. First I tried a Yate Loon D12SL-124B (4 blue LED's). But it was too loud at 1250 rpm or so. I tried a bunch of other fans (you can see them in item 1. of my sig - I've got a bunch). Most did not push much air, and I tried some moderate and highspeed fans at 5v. In the end, it came down to a choice between the AP-11 (500 rpm) and the AP-12 (800 rpm). Both push usable amounts of air. In the end, I chose the AP-12.

Other uses: I have an AP-14 as bottom intake through a hole I cut in my Beta Evo. Even with augmented feet, there is not much room under there so it needs a fan with better than average suction (the other side of static pressure).

I have an AP-14 acting as a mid-case fan directed on my PCH chipset and blowing past my vidcard to send its exhaust air out of my case rather than all through it (note that I keep all unused slots uncovered to allow air to get out there).

My other two case fans are 140mm Kaze Maru fans - a 500 rpm for side intake and a 1200 rpm for top intake.

One reason I like the GT's over most other fans is you don't hear much whine. Their fan noise tends to get lost in the air noise. I like air noise, but not whine.


Thanks ehume! So even the AP-13 is still too loud for a front intake?

So here's the deal, I'm getting a MM Ascension w/ the Trinity front (9x 120mm) and I want to air cool the whole rig (I know, in an Ascension).

I'll be running a SR-2 and a pair of L5640s, hoping to passively cool the processors since they're only rated at 60w tdp. So I'll need a lot of airflow, but quietness is important as well, since it'll be in my bedroom.

So I was thinking having 9 quiet fans in the front (GT or AP121, still debating) for good airflow and quietness, and then slap a pair of HR-02 heatsinks on those processors and voila! Quiet SR-2 build


----------



## isolated

Currently have 6 ap-15 push pull on my rad. Hoping to see 140mm version of the GT


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupted*


I wish they would drop the two slowest GT's and add 2 to the top.


If you go to the nidec servo website and look at the PDF on gentle typhoons they list an additional lineup of gentle typhoons that go from ~2000 up to ~3000 rpm. They have black blades instead of grey. I've never heard of anybody ever having one though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Thanks ehume! So even the AP-13 is still too loud for a front intake?

So here's the deal, I'm getting a MM Ascension w/ the Trinity front (9x 120mm) and I want to air cool the whole rig (I know, in an Ascension).

I'll be running a SR-2 and a pair of L5640s, hoping to passively cool the processors since they're only rated at 60w tdp. So I'll need a lot of airflow, but quietness is important as well, since it'll be in my bedroom.

So I was thinking having 9 quiet fans in the front (GT or AP121, still debating) for good airflow and quietness, and then slap a pair of HR-02 heatsinks on those processors and voila! Quiet SR-2 build









I'm not sure if the AP-13 is too loud to be a front fan or not. Right now the cpu fan control circuit on my mb is fried, so it's at 100% all the time. And because I'm using a replacement CM Z700R heatsink with two R4's I can't tell what kind of noise the AP-13 is making.

But I have a new mb ordered and on the way. I'll be mounting my Mugen 2 with its PWM push fan. And for top intake I'll be using a TY-140. At that point when the rig is idle I will know whether the AP-13 is OK as a front fan - or not. OTOH, six of them might be a wee bit loud for a quiet room.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isolated* 
Currently have 6 ap-15 push pull on my rad. Hoping to see 140mm version of the GT









Added! Thanks for joining.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I'm not sure if the AP-13 is too loud to be a front fan or not. Right now the cpu fan control circuit on my mb is fried, so it's at 100% all the time. And because I'm using a replacement CM Z700R heatsink with two R4's I can't tell what kind of noise the AP-13 is making.

But I have a new mb ordered and on the way. I'll be mounting my Mugen 2 with its PWM push fan. And for top intake I'll be using a TY-140. At that point when the rig is idle I will know whether the AP-13 is OK as a front fan - or not. OTOH, six of them might be a wee bit loud for a quiet room.

Hmm.. might end up going AP-12 anyways. Or maybe buying all AP-15 and then use a fan controller would be a better idea?


----------



## ehume

I've been able to listen to that AP-13 fan. I'd definitely recommend the AP-12 - the same one I initially put in this rig and the same as I chose for the front of my daughter's rig.


----------



## Duddelmus

I really hate how awesome these fans are.. Nowhere to be found in Europe atm..









Only have 2 AP13s in my case at the moment, but want a couple of AP15s on my H50, and a couple of AP14s in addition to the 13s in my case..
So guys.. Please don't buy any GTs in the future, so I can get my Typhoon on!


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I've been able to listen to that AP-13 fan. I'd definitely recommend the AP-12 - the same one I initially put in this rig and the same as I chose for the front of my daughter's rig.


ehume, do you know how well these fans undervolt? Would you recommend just going w/ AP-12 and keep them on 100% all the time or get a fan controller and get AP-15s and dial them down?


----------



## HothBase

Just ordered 6x AP-13s and 2x AP-14s to replace my old fans, they're out of stock though so it's gonna be a while before I can get my hands on them


----------



## garnet1985

Have 10 AP-15's on pre-order with FrozenCPU .... but that was over 3 weeks ago ... I guess we'll see if they ever get them in.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duddelmus* 
I really hate how awesome these fans are.. Nowhere to be found in Europe atm..









Only have 2 AP13s in my case at the moment, but want a couple of AP15s on my H50, and a couple of AP14s in addition to the 13s in my case..
So guys.. Please don't buy any GTs in the future, so I can get my Typhoon on!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
Just ordered 6x AP-13s and 2x AP-14s to replace my old fans, they're out of stock though so it's gonna be a while before I can get my hands on them










Quote:


Originally Posted by *garnet1985* 
Have 10 AP-15's on pre-order with FrozenCPU .... but that was over 3 weeks ago ... I guess we'll see if they ever get them in.

All 3 of you are added. Welcome aboard!


----------



## infected rat

I got sick of waiting for stock to come in and ordered 3 x AP-14s from ebay last night. I would have ordered more but the seller would only allow a maximum of 3 to a single buyer. They were not cheap but really what's a few quid here or there when talking about fans this good. I really want another couple of AP-15s as well but as we all know they are like gold dust right now. I am considering a couple of AP-13s as well which are also available on ebay, we'll see if I cave in.

Total GTs now is 1 x AP-15 and 4 x AP-14 if you want to update me reaper~. None of them are currently in my rig though (hah!), I need to strip the entire thing down and rebuild with a few changes and have been putting it off until I can source all the fan replacements I want and a few other bits. We know how well that is going...


----------



## JorundJ

Bah, again bad news! Even the new supplier doesn't have them after all! Again a week wasted with waiting. I've asked my cash back.. :\\ Well atleast I'll get 1 GT-15, better then none at all I suppose.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


Total GTs now is 1 x AP-15 and 4 x AP-14 if you want to update me reaper~. None of them are currently in my rig though (hah!), I need to strip the entire thing down and rebuild with a few changes and have been putting it off until I can source all the fan replacements I want and a few other bits. We know how well that is going...


The models I have listed for you still correct. I didn't include the quantity in that spreadsheet since it's too much work so it's all good.


----------



## infected rat

Ah yes I see thanks for that reaper, good work







Imagine how much activity we'd have here if people could actually get hold of the things!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


ehume, do you know how well these fans undervolt? Would you recommend just going w/ AP-12 and keep them on 100% all the time or get a fan controller and get AP-15s and dial them down?


These fans undervolt beautifully - the best of any fans I have ever tested. The problem, of course, comes from your fan controller - it may not provide quality current. That said, none of my cheap junk fan controllers made a GT sound anything but sweet.

On the gripping hand, AP-12's and AP-13's are available now, and you can get three at Koolertek for the price of a good fan controller.


----------



## rpgman1

What Nathan confirmed from Scythe is indeed true for the AP-12 and AP-13 fans. Nidec doesn't have those fans listed anymore.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpgman1*


What Nathan confirmed from Scythe is indeed true for the AP-12 and AP-13 fans. Nidec doesn't have those fans listed anymore.


Nidec never listed AP-11's or AP-12's. In fact, just try to find an AP-13. Those have always been special orders by Scythe.


----------



## rpgman1

So is that why Scythe doesn't order higher RPM GT fans to consumers because those fans are made for industrial use? Makes me wonder why we even get Delta fans sold here even though they are supposed to be for industrial use.


----------



## Triggaaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triggaaar* 
I don't want to be part of a weird cult, but if this club ever gets official status, I would like to join.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Now made official.









Now this is my kinda club









Although maybe I'm not allowed in until my GTs arrive.

2x AP-15 on order for the last 3 weeks, due shortly.


----------



## Adversity

Mine should arrive soon!

Does USPS deliver on Saturdays?


----------



## rpgman1

Of course USPS delivers on Saturdays until next year.


----------



## alienguts

Woot! Back in stock and in the air on the way here.

Tuesday will be a good day. I'll be quipping out some AP15s and CrossFirex and also installing many more fans in my case.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triggaaar* 
Now this is my kinda club









Although maybe I'm not allowed in until my GTs arrive.

2x AP-15 on order for the last 3 weeks, due shortly.

Of course, you're allowed in. I can always take you out from the spreadsheet if those AP-15s don't arrive soon.









j/k Welcome aboard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adversity* 
Mine should arrive soon!

Does USPS deliver on Saturdays?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
Woot! Back in stock and in the air on the way here.

Tuesday will be a good day. I'll be quipping out some AP15s and CrossFirex and also installing many more fans in my case.

I'll just go ahead and add both of you too. Welcome to the club.


----------



## bfeng91

Oh happy day!

6 AP15s are coming in tomorrow to replace my old, dying Yates on my rad


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Of course, you're allowed in. I can always take you out from the spreadsheet if those AP-15s don't arrive soon.









j/k Welcome aboard.









I'll just go ahead and add both of you too. Welcome to the club.



















I usually assume the makers of these clubs are way too busy / lazy to actually update them, but you're on top of it!


----------



## tats

Deleted: Spelling fail, made it non-legible.. reposting


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 









I usually assume the makers of these clubs are way too busy / lazy to actually update them, but you're on top of it!

This is why I transferred ownership to someone who volunteered that knew they could keep it updated.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Oh happy day!
6 AP15s are coming in tomorrow to replace my old, dying Yates on my rad









Added & welcome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 








I usually assume the makers of these clubs are way too busy / lazy to actually update them, but you're on top of it!

Thanks. I tried my best to keep it up to date ASAP but there'll be times when I'm out of town or something (going to Japan again next year and Vegas in Dec.) but I'll update as soon as I get back.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
This is why I transferred ownership to someone who volunteered that knew they could keep it updated.









CC knows I have no life.


----------



## alienguts

japan is so awesome


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Of course, you're allowed in. I can always take you out from the spreadsheet if those AP-15s don't arrive soon.









j/k Welcome aboard.









I'll just go ahead and add both of you too. Welcome to the club.









Thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
japan is so awesome

Yeah, they have stuff we can only dream about...

...like those high speed GT.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adversity* 
Thanks!

You're welcome.


----------



## tats

So I'm reposting this because typing on my Eris was so fail this came out illegible. But my AP14's just came in and I just bought a new case and loop from Korben that comes with three Yate high speeds.

What would be better for my rad the high speed yates from the loop or my APs? Also if on the inside of the case how close are they in noise levels.

Sorry for the repost but I just came back and my other post had about 15 autocorrect fails.


----------



## ehume

Skinnee Labs - the rad testing site - uses the AP-15 as their standard test fan.


----------



## tats

What about the AP-14's?

And I must say that I just plugged mine in and WOW they are silent. I held it up to my ear and all I could hear was the air and my other fans over a foot away. Talk about living up to the hype, and they kept spinning for 15-20 secs after I unplugged them, my crappy coolermaster ones stop almost right away.

I. AM. SOLD


----------



## digital0ne

3x AP-15's ordered from Platinum Micro (spendy but the only place I could find them)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


...my crappy coolermaster ones stop almost right away.


I couldn't help but lol when I read this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digital0ne*


3x AP-15's ordered from Platinum Micro (spendy but the only place I could find them)


Added + welcome.


----------



## ThumperSD

I think these fans are so overrated =T


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tats* 
What about the AP-14's?

And I must say that I just plugged mine in and WOW they are silent. I held it up to my ear and all I could hear was the air and my other fans over a foot away. Talk about living up to the hype, and they kept spinning for 15-20 secs after I unplugged them, my crappy coolermaster ones stop almost right away.

I. AM. SOLD

I use the AP-14's as push/pull on my D14 - and another for intake and another as a mid-case fan. In other words, I agree with you about that particular model of GT. IMO the AP-14 is the essentially silent 120mm fan with the greatest output. Any greater output and you start hearing noise.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


I think these fans are so overrated =T


GT's are a pretty good option. Only the _fanboys_ make it seem overrated.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


GT's are a pretty good option. Only the _fanboys_ make it seem overrated.










*slaps knee*

so GTs are good for running horizontally or vertically, correct?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
so GTs are good for running horizontally or vertically, correct?

Yes, any ball bearing case fan in general (link).


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
*slaps knee*

so GTs are good for running horizontally or vertically, correct?

Actually, they are perfect for Klein bottles.


----------



## godofdeath

should i get the 92mm ones for the 2 fans need for the tj07?


----------



## bfeng91

Hey has anyone experienced a high pitched humming noise/ slight whine when ap15's are on a rad with a shroud? It seems at least 3 of the 6 that I've received do this...


----------



## ehume

Might be bearing noise. I would recommend getting some heavy oil from your hobby shop (see item 3. in my sig), the kind they use for model trains. Then fill up the oil pockets of all of your fans. This may reduce the bearing race sounds.

OTOH, it sounds like singing to me, when I can hear it.


----------



## reaper~

Well, I couldn't wait for that thread to order the high speed GT so had to do it on my own







and here they are:

Packaging from Japan (the packaging was excellent, each fan is packed individually)










These are bare fans which means no screws, no instruction and untailed leads










2150 RPM model










3k RPM model. The quality on these seems top notch (great QC).










Since they're untailed leads, I'd have to put the header/connector on by myself so no testing tonight (will go to RadioShack tomorrow morning to see if they sell any).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Can't wait to see how they run.


----------



## tats

Nice job Reaper, where did you order those from? I love the instant gratification of it, I have a huge case of that myself!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Can't wait to see how they run.









Me too. Hope they're not too loud.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tats* 
Nice job Reaper, where did you order those from? I love the instant gratification of it, I have a huge case of that myself!

Thanks and I ordered directly from Nidec-Servo since they sell direct and have their own e-store online.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Me too. Hope they're not too loud.









Thanks and I ordered directly from Nidec-Servo since they sell direct and have their own e-store online.

link?
plurease?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
link?
plurease?

You need to have an address in Japan.









Anyway, here's Nidec-Servo's e-store.


----------



## rpgman1

Gah! Wish I live in Japan. They have some great PC items there. The conversion rate says that the 2150RPM fan is worth $28.12. The US dollar has fallen too much this year.


----------



## tats

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
You need to have an address in Japan.









Anyway, here's Nidec-Servo's e-store.

Do you live in Japan? Because if not I am even more impressed


----------



## godofdeath

how much is the ap-15 on the site? and to get it to the US?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Gah! *Wish I live in Japan*. They have some great PC items there. The conversion rate says that the 2150RPM fan is worth $28.12. The US dollar has fallen too much this year.

Same here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tats* 
Do you live in Japan? Because if not I am even more impressed









Nope, I'm in L.A.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
how much is the ap-15 on the site? and to get it to the US?

It's 2,174 yen so that's around $27 depends on the exhange rate and I didn't see they mention international shipping anywhere on the site I ordered from.


----------



## ehume

Congratulations reaps.

Radio Shack does not sell fan tails. Here is the only place I found them.

Look here and here for what to do with them.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Congratulations reaps.

Radio Shack does not sell fan tails. Here is the only place I found them.

Look here and here for what to do with them.

Heh, thanks again, ehume. I saw your reply in this thread with the same links in there. I'm gonna look around first to see if I could find these connectors (or fan tails) locally. That way, I save some time and shipping cost.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Heh, thanks again, ehume. I saw your reply in this thread with the same links in there. I'm gonna look around first to see if I could find these connectors (or fan tails) locally. That way, I save some time and shipping cost.

Good things come to those who wait.

Also, you'll need a soldering iron (a cheap one is fine), a heat gun, and some shrink tubing, which you _can_ get at Radio Shack, or at a hardware store. Oh, and some solder and some wire to practice on.

. . . unless, of course, you know all about soldering; in which case I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
. . . unless, of course, you know all about soldering; in which case I'm preaching to the choir.

Believe me, you're not. I just wanted to see what I can find locally first, that's all.


----------



## Mr.Pie

I got a friend that lives in japan
and I'm possibly maybe going over their during the new year....so who knows


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
I got a friend that lives in japan
and I'm possibly maybe going over their during the new year....so who knows









Great! Maybe I'll see you over there.







I was just there last year (Oct), didn't go this year and will probably go there again next year.









Everything is so expensive over there though... food, transportation, etc. I came back broke everytime. lol


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Great! Maybe I'll see you over there.







I was just there last year (Oct), didn't go this year and will probably go there again next year.









Everything is so expensive over there though... food, transportation, etc. I came back broke everytime. lol









+1 on that!
but I'm probably going to ***uoku not Tokyo







overseas Kendo Training


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Great! Maybe I'll see you over there.







I was just there last year (Oct), didn't go this year and will probably go there again next year.









Everything is so expensive over there though... food, transportation, etc. I came back broke everytime. lol










you'll be more broke now with the dollar weaken/yen strengthening if you are from the US


----------



## JorundJ

Reaper, your damn lucky to get some of those! Looks great, congratulations, can't wait to hear how the are working!







Cheers to a future with faster GT's!

Btw, are those High speed models black or is it me?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


+1 on that!
but I'm probably going to ***uoku not Tokyo







overseas Kendo Training










Cool! I go there for my yearly ninja training.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you'll be more broke now with the dollar weaken/yen strengthening if you are from the US


I agreed with you there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Reaper, your damn lucky to get some of those! Looks great, congratulations, can't wait to hear how the are working!







Cheers to a future with faster GT's!

Btw, are those High speed models black or is it me?


Thanks JorundJ and the 3k model is darker. Kinda like dark grey or charcoal color. The 2150 RPM model is the same color as the ones we have here in U.S.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you'll be more broke now with the dollar weaken/yen strengthening if you are from the US


I'm from Hong Kong

who's currency is tied to the USD.....which sucks for me as well


----------



## reaper~

Well, RadioShack doesn't have anything plus I didn't wanna sacrifice some fans by cutting off the wires. lol

Off to order those 3 pin housing and some 3 pin fan tails ehume'd linked me yesterday.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Well, RadioShack doesn't have anything plus I didn't wanna sacrifice some fans by cutting off the wires. lol

Off to order those 3 pin housing and some 3 pin fan tails ehume'd linked me yesterday.









If you order 3-pin tails you won't need the housings. Those are just for us nuts who do our own pin-crimping


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
If you order 3-pin tails you won't need the housings. Those are just for us nuts who do our own pin-crimping

I ordered a little bit of this and a little bit of that just to cover everything. lol Didn't wanna have to order again since the shipping can creep up quite a bit.


----------



## Corrupted

Does anyone here know how much static pressure the 92mm 2650rpm model has?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I ordered a little bit of this and a little bit of that just to cover everything. lol Didn't wanna have to order again since the shipping can creep up quite a bit.









mhmm
I reckon you should donate/sell those 3k and 2.1k rpm fans to martin to test after your done playing with them

I want to see them in action against 1.8k rpm GT's


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corrupted* 
Does anyone here know how much static pressure the 92mm 2650rpm model has?

Here you go. The sp chart's on the bottom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
mhmm
I reckon you should donate/sell those 3k and 2.1k rpm fans to martin to test after your done playing with them

I want to see them in action against 1.8k rpm GT's

I already have plans for them. I have 2 rigs and they're all going in there. Beside, wife would kill me if these $100 worth of fans were to disappeared. lol

Perhaps you can pick some up on your trip to Japan and then ship to Martin. The cost of shipping from HK to US is certainly cheaper than from Japan to US.


----------



## ehume

Just ordered my 5th and 6th AP-14's from Koolertek. Now I can have two in my case, two on my D14 and two to test on my Mugen-2 come spring.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! You can never have too many of these GT fans.


----------



## garnet1985

Anyone who did the earlier pre-order for the AP-15's from FrozenCPU get any kind of update on their order? As places are starting to restock it's pushing the start of my WC rebuild further and further out and sort of tempted to order elsewhere.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Ehume could you elaborate more on the gt-14/15 vs a cm blademaster

As in noise by your ear itself, how did you feel about the three?
Performance i saw the blademaster pulled ahead of the gt-15, but at were RPM's equal or were the fans running full out?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol* 
Ehume could you elaborate more on the gt-14/15 vs a cm blademaster

As in noise by your ear itself, how did you feel about the three?
Performance i saw the blademaster pulled ahead of the gt-15, but at were RPM's equal or were the fans running full out?

If you follow the hyperlinks, they will lead you to the brand pages. RPM data is there.

As for AP-14/15 vs BM's - I own two BM's, know where to get more inexpensively. I am not using my BM's. They will enter testing on the D14 and the Mugen-2. I use AP-14's, and just bought two more to test because I don't want to have to take my rig apart just to test fans.

I hope that answers the question.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
If you follow the hyperlinks, they will lead you to the brand pages. RPM data is there.

As for AP-14/15 vs BM's - I own two BM's, know where to get more inexpensively. I am not using my BM's. They will enter testing on the D14 and the Mugen-2. I use AP-14's, and just bought two more to test because I don't want to have to take my rig apart just to test fans.

I hope that answers the question.

Yeah that helps I didn't read close enough to notice the insane amount of detail.

Which reminds me, thank you for the absolutely amazing review of fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol* 
Yeah that helps I didn't read close enough to notice the insane amount of detail.

Which reminds me, thank you for the absolutely amazing review of fans.

You're welcome.


----------



## Duddelmus

The AP14 is now in stock at dustinhome for you norwegians, swedes and danes out there








http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010382689.aspx

The AP15 is still not due until the 19th though :/


----------



## Triggaaar

GTs now in stock in the UK - at least, they're at Scan. 1150, 1450 and 1850 rpm models.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triggaaar*


GTs now in stock in the UK - at least, they're at Scan. 1150, 1450 and 1850 rpm models.


in stock at jab tech

only 8x left though

grab em while you can+


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Sooo.... any word on the 2150rpm version w/ a pwm control?

Or is there nothing concrete about that yet? If not, I'm just gonna load up on AP-15s now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Sooo.... any word on the 2150rpm version w/ a pwm control?

Or is there nothing concrete about that yet? If not, I'm just gonna load up on AP-15s now.


Nope, nothing so far. It might take some time so if I were you, I would just load those AP-15s now.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Got it, just bought 6









Any place to buy a good sleeving kit?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Got it, just bought 6









Any place to buy a good sleeving kit?


MDPC-X. It's where the pros go. Might be a bit expensive but imo, it's worth it if you want the best sleeving kit for all your cables.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Heh, I think I'm just gonna pay the $1.50 for jabtech to pre sleeve it for me


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Heh, I think I'm just gonna pay the $1.50 for jabtech to pre sleeve it for me










lol I don't blame ya. They're kinda pricey.









Here's an old pic of my rig when I had the H50 and GTX285s. The sleeving kits are from MDPC-X.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


lol I can't blame ya. They're kinda pricey.









Here's an old pic of my rig when I had the H50 and GTX285s. The sleeving kits are from MDPC-X.











Man, soo pretty









I wish I had the skill and patience to do that. Oh well, I guess I'll just direct my funds toward a 30" monitor


----------



## JorundJ

Reaper, that's a sexy looking case you've got there mate!







MDPC-x is really top quality.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Man, soo pretty









I wish I had the skill and patience to do that. Oh well, I guess I'll just direct my funds toward a 30" monitor










I wish I had a 30" monitor.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Reaper, that's a sexy looking case you've got there mate!







MDPC-x is really top quality.


Thanks JorundJ and yeah, I'm spending way too much time and money on that rig, my significant other starting to give me looks...

like this -->


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Just checking real quick, all Gentle Typhoons are closed corners right?

And do these work well?
http://www.jab-tech.com/4-Pack-Anti-...s-pr-3269.html


----------



## reaper~

^ Yeah, AFAIK. As for those rubber mounts, I believe ehume uses them on some of his rigs so you might wanna PM him.


----------



## spice003

can you guys add me to the list i have 2xAP-15 push pull on H50


----------



## ehume

These are what I use. Except for color, they are identical to the vibration isolators that come in Nexus fans and the Zalman ZM-F3.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
can you guys add me to the list i have 2xAP-15 push pull on H50

Done and done! Welcome to the club.









__________________________________________________ _________________________________

Edit: Well, all the stuff came in so here are some pix.









All the fan connectors, cables, etc. from various sources (mainly Performance PCs & Best Byte Computers)










I took one look at this and thought, man, ehume was right. This is just too much work. lol


















So with the tools I have, I proceed with the fan tails










..and today we'll just use the 2150 rpm ones. Some basic specs for this fan are below and if you want the complete spec, here's the link (PDF format):

Speed: 2150 RPM
Noise level: 30.0 dB
CFM: 69
Max Static Pressure: 28 Pa










Since this fan only has 2 cables (ground which is black and +12V which is red), it was pretty much a straight forward procedure (black to black and red to yellow cable). Since I ordered direct from Nidec-Servo online store, there wasn't an option to add a third cable for fan speed sensor so it'll have to do for now.

And now to test it...

I can feel the air blowing out from the fan pictured below from at least 2 feet away.

BTW, sorry about the mess in the back of the case. I've been meaning to organize it.


















Took out the old fans and yikes! I'd have to clean it first (last time I blew out dust it was like a month ago).

*Before*:










*After*:










Put everything back with the new GT 2150 rpm (D1225C12B6AZ-00) fans in place










After I booted up the computer, first thing I heard was some whirring sound. It's definitely louder than the AP-15 so you will need a fan controller (for those of you that are waiting to pre-order in this thread). The noise they make (2 fans in push/pull) reminds me of my old 38mm high speed Panaflo (FBA08A12H1BX) when I had one strapped on to the Megahalems. It's a little loud but not to the point of being annoying. Temp is also looking better than with the AP-15. I definitely saw at least 2-3c drop (cleaning out the rad may have helped also).

I'll see if I can upload some vid with sound so you guys could hear it.

TBH, now I'm afraid to hook up the 3k ones since the dB would be even louder.


----------



## reaper~

^ GT 2150 RPM first impression.









Apologize in advance for any misspelled words and/or grammatical errors.


----------



## ehume

Very . . . cool.









Given a spec of 30 dBA and what we hear from the 1850 rpm GT, what you're describing is about what I expected. The key is the level of performance vs a fan of comparable noise.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Very . . . cool.









Given a spec of 30 dBA and what we hear from the 1850 rpm GT, what you're describing is about what I expected. The key is the level of performance vs a fan of comparable noise.

Nope, thank you for all you advices & tips. I could've saved a few bucks if I'd listened to you about the fan tails. Oh well, lesson learned.

Once I closed that side panel the whirring sound is hardly noticeable. I still have the 3k model to look forward to.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I still have the 3k model to look forward to.









You mean for US to look forward to.


----------



## JorundJ

Great reaper!








thanks or the review. I would love these on my CPU cooler, fan controlled of course.









Looking forward to hear about the 3k version!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
You mean for US to look forward to.









Heh, thanks for the correction, CC.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Great reaper!







thanks or the review. I would love these on my CPU cooler, fan controlled of course.









Looking forward to hear about the 3k version!

You're welcome JorundJ.







Oh and here are some more pics of the packaging, the packing and the fan cables. I'll upload a video with sound soon (hopefully today).

This is how they shipped to an address in Japan:










Inside (I ordered 2 pairs, 1 pair of 2150 RPM and 1 pair of 3k model).










Each fan is individually boxed with foam cushion inside (more than adequate packing with hardly any movement when you move the box around). That paper you see on top has some info on the warranty.










These are bare fans which mean there are no screws, instuction or connectors at the end of the cables (you'll have to do it yourself, see above, a few posts up).










The easiest way is to do what ehume suggested, by using fan tails (you can order some from here, they ship fast and the cost is fairly inexpensive).










And here's the short video with sound. Might wanna lower your volume a bit.







I used my Sony camera to record so the mic is really sensitive.

Now please remember, this is the sound of the fan at full blast (around 2150 RPM +/- 10%)


----------



## SKI_VT

Pics look Awesome thanks reaper!
Can't wait for the Vid


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Pics look Awesome thanks reaper!
Can't wait for the Vid









You're welcome. Just glad I could help out.


----------



## HothBase

Yay, they're back in stock pretty much everywhere over here so I'm getting my fans on Monday, or if I bother to pick them up, tomorrow.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
You're welcome. Just glad I could help out.









Thanks man!
Trust me your a Big help right!
Truly appreciated


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Pics look Awesome thanks reaper!
Can't wait for the Vid









Well, a video with sound is up.









And I'll be hooking up these 3k RPM model sometimes next week. I'm also curious as to how loud they'll be since they have a distinctively different blade design (pics below).

Some specs for the 3k model & here's the link to full spec (PDF format):

Speed: 3000 RPM
Noise level: 36.5 dB
CFM: 83.0
Static Pressure: 49 Pa
The color is also different. They only come in black color and have this ring that joined all the fan blades together. The number of blades is also less than the normal GTs that are sold here in U.S. (7 instead of 9).



















If you look at that PDF file, you'll see that they also offer a 4250 & 5400 RPM models but at 44 & 50.5 dB, I don't think I'll be getting those anytime soon. lol


----------



## ehume

@reaper~

Photobucket is seeming to take forever to load. Can you put it up on YouTube?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
@reaper~

Photobucket is seeming to take forever to load. Can you put it up on YouTube?

Sorry about that. I used my Sony camera to record and that translate into a pretty big file. Here's another one (albeit at lower volume) taken with an iPhone 4.

The first 2 fans you see (from the bottom) are exhuasting and they're AP-15. That last one is an intake and they're 2 of the 2150 RPM model strapped to an H70.

I'll see if I can get another video with better sound (any maybe a little louder







).


----------



## ehume

Great vids! Thanks! I'll bet the 2150 was making most of the noise - what little there was.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Great vids! Thanks! I'll bet the 2150 was making most of the noise - what little there was.

You're welcome and yup, most of the noise were coming from those 2 new fans. That's why I'm not looking forward to the 3k ones too much.


----------



## sanjuroM

Great that you started it with the PC off (2nd vid). I'm familiar with the bootup 'beep' from the Classified and using that as a baseline. For full blast that doesn't sound too bad and the sound signature isn't annoying for a 2k rpm fan. That's one thing I like about the GT's. But if I were to use these I'd definitely use them with a fan controller.

thanks for posting these. /rep'ed


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
You're welcome and yup, most of the noise were coming from those 2 new fans. That's why I'm not looking forward to the 3k ones too much.









Compare them with some other 3000 rpm fans. At 36dB, they're not going to be that bad. A 2600 rpm San Ace gives you 39dB.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanjuroM* 
Great that you started it with the PC off (2nd vid). I'm familiar with the bootup 'beep' from the Classified and using that as a baseline. For full blast that doesn't sound too bad and the sound signature isn't annoying for a 2k rpm fan. That's one thing I like about the GT's. But if I were to use these I'd definitely use them with a fan controller.

thanks for posting these. /rep'ed

You're welcome. Glad I was able to help.







Now let's hope SKI_VI & Nathan (Koolertek) came through so we can all order these 2150's from them (here's the link to their thread for those that might be interested).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Compare them with some other 3000 rpm fans. At 36dB, they're not going to be that bad. A 2600 rpm San Ace gives you 39dB.

Idk, I'm used to the sound level of the 1850 model. The thought of 36 dB makes me shudder. lol


----------



## soulster

Those higher rpm fans also don't have the notches at the base of the blades?

If you could light up that ring holding the blades in it might look interesting


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


You're welcome. Glad I was able to help.







Now let's hope SKI_VI & Nathan (Koolertek) came through so we can all order these 2150's from them (here's the link to their thread for those that might be interested).

Idk, I'm used to the sound level of the 1850 model. The thought of 36 dB makes me shudder. lol










We Will come Through for you guys








Just be patient and these fans shall be at your Doorstep if you choose this path!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soulster*


Those higher rpm fans also don't have the notches at the base of the blades?


Nope.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soulster*

If you could light up that ring holding the blades in it might look interesting










Heh, I'm not much of a fan of fans with LED. lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


We Will come Through for you guys








Just be patient and these fans shall be at your Doorstep if you choose this path!










Nice! Can't wait to hear the good news. Oh and I'm in that thread also because like I said to ehume, you can't never have too many of these GT fans.


----------



## Duddelmus

Finally! Got my delivery of AP14s this weekend, and switched out all my case-fans (that were'nt GTs) and the push-pull-fans on my H50.. My CPU-temps went down aproximatly 4 degrees on full load, and the noise went down as well.. 
Jeebus I love these things!


----------



## Pis

AP-15


----------



## Juggalo23451

In 8 ap-15


----------



## _Chimera

6 x AP-14 as case fans.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*











6 x AP-14 as case fans.


Sweet almost the same as my build!














Scythe kaze master p is awsome.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duddelmus*


Finally! Got my delivery of AP14s this weekend, and switched out all my case-fans (that were'nt GTs) and the push-pull-fans on my H50.. My CPU-temps went down aproximatly 4 degrees on full load, and the noise went down as well.. 
Jeebus I love these things!










I updated yours.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pis*


AP-15











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


In 8 ap-15


Added & sweet rigs! Both of ya.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


6 x AP-14 as case fans.


Nice build. Welcome aboard.


----------



## HothBase

Got my fans today ^^ Haven't found the time to install them yet.
I think I have the Nidec Servo versions because I can find their brand on the packaging and on the back of the fan, without a hint of Scythe anywhere.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Got my fans today ^^ Haven't found the time to install them yet.
I think I have the Nidec Servo versions because I can find their brand on the packaging and on the back of the fan, without a hint of Scythe anywhere.


If you don't mind, can you please post some picture of the package? When you have time, of course. Thanks.


----------



## HothBase

Oh well, I found it now. In the top left corner of the first picture.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Oh well, I found it now. In the top left corner of the first picture.










Thanks for the pics... and I thought you were going to be the first one with a unique package (one without the Scythe logo).


----------



## Siegfried262

Just ordered another AP-14 to slap onto my H50!

Push/Pull AP-14s on my H50 *and* a Coolermaster ATCS 840 with improved airflow over the lackluster Thermaltake M9 I'm using currently, I can't wait!


----------



## NguyenAdam

You can buy them for $12.99 a piece, but the shipping is killer.
http://www.antarespro.com/3806910-it...16d317d309d314
http://www.antarespro.com/3806909-it...09d316d309d314


----------



## reaper~

^ Also it said on their page that the GT is a "special order item" which could mean that they don't have the stock on hand and would have to order it from somewhere else first. So it may take even longer for them to ship.

But that's the best price I've seen so far.


----------



## ehume

Koolertek is selling the AP-14 and the AP-15 for $14.95, and the shipping is definitely not a "killer"


----------



## NguyenAdam

$9 to ship a fan? The price of the fan is already $13 and I'm paying more than half to ship to item to me. Thats killer enough for me. >.>


----------



## Siegfried262

I bought an AP-14 from Performance PCs the other day and the shipping wasn't bad.

A shame Newegg was out though, they were offering free shipping.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


$9 to ship a fan? The price of the fan is already $13 and I'm paying more than half to ship to item to me. Thats killer enough for me. >.>


Some places will send things USPS - just select that option and compare with the UPS option. Generally USPS is cheaper for lighter things (e.g. - a single fan) and UPS is cheaper for heavier things (e.g. - two fans).


----------



## Mr.Pie

anybody here have any gentle typhoon dismantling guides?
I want to paint em









thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


anybody here have any gentle typhoon dismantling guides?
I want to paint em









thanks!


Maybe this will help. It has pics and everything.









But then again, a few members here don't recommend painting the fan as it will mess up the balance.


----------



## ehume

<shakes head> Sacrilege.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Maybe this will help. It has pics and everything.









But then again, a few members here don't recommend painting the fan as it will mess up the balance.


hmm really?
by how much?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


<shakes head> Sacrilege.










maybe I won't


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


hmm really?
by how much?


They didn't really say. Just that it might mess up the balance causing vibration or even reduces airflow.

Anyway someone was selling these painted GT's for $10 a piece over at EVGA forum. I think they're gone already.


----------



## ff02

If you choose USPS Priority Mail instead of UPS, it will be much cheaper. Feel free to go to UPS's site and calculate how much it costs to send a pound (lowest weight you can get)...it isn't cheap. We also have to cover boxes and packing materials. Small retailers don't get the discounts from UPS that vendors like Newegg and Amazon get...we don't do millions of dollars worth of shipping with them.

Also, 1450rpm is on sale for 12.99 right now.]

-Nathan from Koolertek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


$9 to ship a fan? The price of the fan is already $13 and I'm paying more than half to ship to item to me. Thats killer enough for me. >.>


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the heads up, Nathan. Also here's the link and when you guys order, be sure to check USPS instead of UPS to save some shipping.

Edit: on a side note to Nathan, I'm sure Koolertek's traffic will increase like 10 times once you have that 2150rpm model on hand.


----------



## maxextz

D0925C12B2AP-13 (2,150 rpm) Scythe Gentle Typhoon 9cm 92mm Fan *2150rpm*is this right?
i thought they only went as fast as 1850.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


D0925C12B2AP-13 (2,150 rpm) Scythe Gentle Typhoon 9cm 92mm Fan *2150rpm*is this right?
i thought they only went as fast as 1850.


Yup, that's the correct speed. The smaller fans usually have higher RPM.

Here's the official spec:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...oon-92-mm.html


----------



## JorundJ

I really love my GT's. Ap-15 is exactly on the edge of how much noise I can accept.

And I love them even more when I watch this..


----------



## reaper~

^ 2 of GT 2150 RPM sound almost just like that.


----------



## HothBase

I'm now done with configuring my case fans for near-silent operation. I went with 500RPM on two intakes, 800RPM on another, plus two 1000RPM exhausts. CPU fan idles at 950RPM and my GPUs at 800RPM.

It's awesome, I can hardly hear my computer any more at night, and I have quite sensitive ears.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Yup, that's the correct speed. The smaller fans usually have higher RPM.

Here's the official spec:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...oon-92-mm.html

oh thats the 92 model running at that speed.the advert i seen showed a 120 so i think it should have been 1850.
thanks.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Maybe this will help. It has pics and everything.









But then again, a few members here don't recommend painting the fan as it will mess up the balance.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
<shakes head> Sacrilege.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
hmm really?
by how much?








maybe I won't


All you guys!! lol i painted it. came out looking real nice, and was balanced too... if you paint it correctly you wont have a problem.

use a light paint, I used testors model paint, in flat black. It was pretty much like powder. The fan turned out great.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
All you guys!! lol i painted it. came out looking real nice, and was balanced too... if you paint it correctly you wont have a problem.

use a light paint, I used testors model paint, in flat black. It was pretty much like powder. The fan turned out great.

Wow! Really? Please show us.







I'm very curious.

whitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegts YES!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Wow! Really? Please show us.







I'm very curious.

whitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegtswhitegts YES!

yea pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mr.Pie

pics naow!


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, where are the pics.


----------



## tonkoshala

I have 3 AP-15. One at the bottom of my case and two on my H50.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkoshala* 
I have 3 AP-15. One at the bottom of my case and two on my H50.

Added! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Hans2k

Got 9 AP-15, and 8 in the rig atm.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
Got 9 AP-15, and 8 in the rig atm.

Added & welcome aboard. Man, that's a lot of GTs you got there.


----------



## waar

2 AP-15s on my h50


----------



## reaper~

^ Done! Welcome.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
Got 9 AP-15, and 8 in the rig atm.

How's the cooling in your R2 with those fans? Care to share a pic?


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
How's the cooling in your R2 with those fans? Care to share a pic?

I'm curious too! Putting together an R3 build atm, and I'm wondering how they stack up. How are the acoustics?


----------



## Nordar

I wonder if I qualify for membership







?

I am using 19 GT-15s modded white in my current build Worklog

I painted the fans matt white:










I also painted the frames as illustrated below as the original frames are kind of an uneven dark greyish color :










Here a painted and an unpainted frame comparison










A shot taken in clear day light. I also sleeved the wires










This is what all the fans look like together (not all painted at the time of the photo):










This is how I am using the fans in my build:

I use 4 fans on the front radiator push-pull:



















Then 6 fans on the top radiator push-pull:










3 case fans are installed on the the bottom outside:










1 rear case fan:










1 front HDD fan










The last 4 fans will be installed as side panel fans (not yet that far in my build).

All fans are connected to a fan controller.

If you are interested in more details please have a look at my quite detailed worklog called Gentle White Storm (link is in the top of the post)...

And no I am not the reason the GTs got sold out last month







.

/Nordar


----------



## reaper~

^ Very nice! Thanks for sharing and I added you to our members list.


----------



## metroidfreak

Dual AP-15's here on my H50


----------



## JorundJ

I'm still amazed by those white GT's, thanks for posting them here mate.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metroidfreak* 
Dual AP-15's here on my H50

Done & done! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nordar* 
I wonder if I qualify for membership







?

I am using 19 GT-15s modded white in my current build Worklog

I painted the fans matt white:










I also painted the frames as illustrated below as the original frames are kind of an uneven dark greyish color :










Here a painted and an unpainted frame comparison










A shot taken in clear day light. I also sleeved the wires










This is what all the fans look like together (not all painted at the time of the photo):










This is how I am using the fans in my build:

I use 4 fans on the front radiator push-pull:



















Then 6 fans on the top radiator push-pull:










3 case fans are installed on the the bottom outside:










1 rear case fan:










1 front HDD fan










The last 4 fans will be installed as side panel fans (not yet that far in my build).

All fans are connected to a fan controller.

If you are interested in more details please have a look at my quite detailed worklog called Gentle White Storm (link is in the top of the post)...

And no I am not the reason the GTs got sold out last month







.

/Nordar

I love your painted fans


----------



## ehume

@Nordar -

Beautiful work. And thanks for sharing. I especially liked being able to see the inner core of those frames. Very interesting.

+rep


----------



## maxextz

this is the reason there's none to be had......19.


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


this is the reason there's none to be had......19.




























You sir, are a bad person. On a side note, in for this club, got 3 AP-15s.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


On a side note, in for this club, got 3 AP-15s.


Added & welcome aboard. It's always good to have the feds on our side.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Anyone using this with the hyper 212?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Anyone using this with the hyper 212?

Have you checked the Hyper 212 official club? Some members there might be using the GT with that cooler.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Got my two AP-14s today. You can add me to the list. Seriously cannot hear them at all... I could not be more satisfied. They're actually quieter than my P12 and P14 which I didn't expect. Very nice having a silent computer.


----------



## ablearcher

one of my more useful builds









GT AP15 undervolted to 7V - pushes enough air to keep the HD4350 (passive HS) cool, but not enough to be audible (stock PSU fan is louder, and the Silverstone "golf pockmarks" fan is not only noisier, it pushes significantly less air).


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ* 
Got my two AP-14s today. You can add me to the list. Seriously cannot hear them at all... I could not be more satisfied. They're actually quieter than my P12 and P14 which I didn't expect. Very nice having a silent computer.









Added... to the list of satisfied customers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 


one of my more useful builds









First I thought that was a normal computer case and that was one giant GT you got on the side panel there. lol


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 


one of my more useful builds









GT AP15 undervolted to 7V - pushes enough air to keep the HD4350 (passive HS) cool, but not enough to be audible (stock PSU fan is louder, and the Silverstone "golf pockmarks" fan is not only noisier, it pushes significantly less air).

For some odd reason, at very first glance I thought that was the side of a case with a giant 250mm Gentle Typhoon of some sort. Had to do a double-take on that one.







Don't hate.

EDIT: Wow, apparently Reaper and I had the same initial thought and replied at almost the same exact time. So I'm not the only crazy person.


----------



## murko-sk

4pcs of AP-15 in my rig, replaced Noctua ones. I`m testing them for know, but I have mixed feelings:

- gpu/cpu were up to 5C degrees cooler with Noctua fans at the same RPM
- all of my four AP-15 have quite terrible vibration issues at all RPM spectrum, resulting in resonanting of case parts (the resonation is some sortf of "buzzing/clanging metal" not deep lower freq. vibration sound)
- if holded with fingers, or being on *very* soft pad, the resonating sound is gone, strangely enough - when mounted on rubber bolts ( tried noctua ones, and nexus long ones for closed corner ) the resonation is still there, albeit little less, but not gone, I`m thinkinh of buying the antivibration fan gasket, maybe that`s the solution

+ AP-15 are accousticaly significantly more pleasant when operating without resonating than Noctua ones at same RPM, making them stay in my rig for now, but I need to resolve the resonation and the worse cooling issues, else they`ll go out
+ the only reason I`m replacing the Noctua ones, are that they produce some unique rumble sound when moving air, no matter the RPM ( my ears are very sensitive, and I can`t stand it anymore ), btw, I wish that the AP-15 were soo resonation free as the Noctua ones

The current layout of fans:


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


one of my more useful builds









GT AP15 undervolted to 7V - pushes enough air to keep the HD4350 (passive HS) cool, but not enough to be audible (stock PSU fan is louder, and the Silverstone "golf pockmarks" fan is not only noisier, it pushes significantly less air).


I replaced the Silverstone "golfball" fan that came in my FT02 with a 1050 RPM GT and I noticed an improvement as well. Less noise, more airflow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


4pcs of AP-15 in my rig, replaced Noctua ones. I`m testing them for know, but I have mixed feelings:

- gpu/cpu were up to 5C degrees cooler with Noctua fans at the same RPM
- all of my four AP-15 have quite terrible vibration issues at all RPM spectrum, resulting in resonanting of case parts (the resonation is some sortf of "buzzing/clanging metal" not deep lower freq. vibration sound)
- if holded with fingers, or being on *very* soft pad, the resonating sound is gone, strangely enough - when mounted on rubber bolts ( tried noctua ones, and nexus long ones for closed corner ) the resonation is still there, albeit little less, but not gone, I`m thinkinh of buying the antivibration fan gasket, maybe that`s the solution

+ AP-15 are accousticaly significantly more pleasant when operating without resonating than Noctua ones at same RPM, making them stay in my rig for now, but I need to resolve the resonation and the worse cooling issues, else they`ll go out
+ the only reason I`m replacing the Noctua ones, are that they produce some unique rumble sound when moving air, no matter the RPM ( my ears are very sensitive, and I can`t stand it anymore ), btw, I wish that the AP-15 were soo resonation free as the Noctua ones

The current layout of fans:


When you hold the AP-15's in your hand, do they seem to vibrate? You may have imbalanced fans.


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


When you hold the AP-15's in your hand, do they seem to vibrate? You may have imbalanced fans.


Not at all. At least I don`t feel anyting significant. And thats strange, as long as they are in contact with anything `hard`, the resonating starts, but I cant feel anything in my hand.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


Not at all. At least I don`t feel anyting significant. And thats strange, as long as they are in contact with anything `hard`, the resonating starts, but I cant feel anything in my hand.


Try sitting the fan on a table. Vibrate?

Edit: perched on its edge and running. If it makes rattling, etc. it's unbalanced and needs to be rma'd.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


4pcs of AP-15 in my rig, replaced Noctua ones.


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


I replaced the Silverstone "golfball" fan that came in my FT02 with a 1050 RPM GT...


You mean the "1150 RPM" model (AP-13), right? Because AFAIK, there's no 1050 RPM model available anywhere.. in the world.







Unless you somehow managed to score some GT that no one has and if that's the case, pics please.









Either way, both of you are added to the list. Welcome aboard.


----------



## koven

are ap-15's in stock anywhere?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


4pcs of AP-15 in my rig, replaced Noctua ones. I`m testing them for know, but I have mixed feelings:


I also had vribration issues with the AP-15 that I was using as exhaust, I solved it by getting those rubber bolts that you disribed and a SilentiumPC F120 Antivibration KIT. Result: no more buzzing/humming. I'm thinking about getting more of these things for the future.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


I also had vribration issues with the AP-15 that I was using as exhaust, I solved it by getting those rubber bolts that you disribed and a SilentiumPC F120 Antivibration KIT. Result: no more buzzing/humming. I'm thinking about getting more of these things for the future.


For those of us in the US, the best rubber bolts (I love that term, Jorund) are these (with free shipping). The best fan gaskets I have found (and the least expensive) are these (also available elsewhere; two gaskets per pack).


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Try sitting the fan on a table. Vibrate?

Edit: perched on its edge and running. If it makes rattling, etc. it's unbalanced and needs to be rma'd.

Ehume, it doesn`t make any rattling in both scenarios or anything commonly related to bad bearings ( perched on its edge while sitting on table, or fully sitting on the table ).

So far, I `narrowed` the problem - if the fan is hanging on only one side (fixed only on 2 openings), like on the foto I posted: one blowing from bottom and one in front of gpu, they starts to resonate. If I `fix` them by holding the fans with my fingers, the resonating only partialy stop, but, it fully stops if I absolutely isolate them from the metal casing they`re attached on and also the fan needs to fixed - to be hinge-free in its attachment.
Also if I the fan is mounted on all of the openings with very, very soft and large rubber bolts, then it`s dead quiet. So I`m making an assumption: If I somehow attach the fans only on one side with very soft rubber in a way that there wont be any path for vibration to crawl from fan frame to metal casing, and also the attachment must be hinge-free, then it will OK.

BTW: I know that I wrote it, but I have very sensitive hearing, so the problem, which I`m describing, maybe for others insignificant. Also my case is quite good dampened, the resonating I`m describing were observed with everything turned off, except the fans. And the resonating appear only localy, not on the whole case (it`s not possible to dampen every bit of metal casing in case interior).

PS: Sorry for poor photo quality, I don`t have proper camera atm, also my english is not primary language, so if you have questions regarding something funny I wrote, let me know please.

Rubber bolts on AP-15:
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1228/05122010x.jpg


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
I also had vribration issues with the AP-15 that I was using as exhaust, I solved it by getting those rubber bolts that you disribed and a SilentiumPC F120 Antivibration KIT. Result: no more buzzing/humming. I'm thinking about getting more of these things for the future.

Exactly that combo: bolts+gasket, I hope it will resolve the problem for me too.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


Exactly that combo: bolts+gasket, I hope it will resolve the problem for me too.


Here is a Megahalems with a San Ace fan on it:










Without the fan gasket, something vibrates.


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Here is a Megahalems with a San Ace fan on it:










Without the fan gasket, something vibrates.

That is nice, but "in my own paranoia", I would add some soft rubber pad under the clip tip which is in the fan hole opening. Just to kill any possible vibration transmitet through the metal clip


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


That is nice, but "in my own paranoia", I would add some soft rubber pad under the clip tip which is in the fan hole opening. Just to kill any possible vibration transmitet through the metal clip










Oh damn.. You just made me realize something.. Lately there have been a lot of ppl with GT's and vib problems.. (including myself) Especially on heatsinks, and as you said, that the clip might transmitet.. First it seemed a bit overkill but now the more I think about it, this could be it! [email protected]!%

I need to look into this..


----------



## esproductions

I'm planning to get 2 GTs for my H50 in push/pull, would the GT's be a good fan for that setup?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


are ap-15's in stock anywhere?


Here you go. Their price is a little steep but at least they have it in stock.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I'm planning to get 2 GTs for my H50 in push/pull, would the GT's be a good fan for that setup?


I'd say yes. When I had the H50, the GT's did a great job of cooling that rad without being too loud. Just have to remember to take out the fans and clean the rad with some canned air every once in a while.

Edit: also I had better temps using the H50 with 2 GT's as intakes. It depends on the airflow of your case so you might want to experiment.


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I'm planning to get 2 GTs for my H50 in push/pull, would the GT's be a good fan for that setup?


I have 2 Ap-14's on my H70 and first of all they are SILENT like I can hear the water in the rad over the fans. They cool maybe 2c better than the corsair ones, but they are a fraction of the volume. AP-14's or 15's would be great on an H-50.


----------



## murko-sk

OT: one shop here in EU sells AP-14 for 8,8EUR (without VAT) for wholesalers, what a price ! I`ll buy some just in case...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


I replaced the Silverstone "golfball" fan that came in my FT02 with a 1050 RPM GT and I noticed an improvement as well. Less noise, more airflow.


Yeah, I am not really too sure why initial reviewers seemed to like the golfball fan so much. Maybe it IS the best stock fan availible out there, I dunno







But it pushes almost no air - I could probably get the same results out of undervolting the fan that came with my Gemini II...

Anyhow







I nabbed F1's GTAP-15 combo, and am eagarly awaiting the results


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


OT: one shop here in EU sells AP-14 for 8,8EUR (without VAT) for wholesalers, what a price ! I`ll buy some just in case...


Nice, what shop is this if I might ask?








I've been buying them for about 11,00/11,50 euro


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Nice, what shop is this if I might ask?








I've been buying them for about 11,00/11,50 euro

Sent you PM.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murko-sk*


Sent you PM.


Thank you very much.







+


----------



## jalyst

Hi all, how does the 2150 & 3000 RPM compare to the 1850, are either a better alternative IYO?
Perhaps the 2150 is not a substantive enough improvement over the 1850?

I have some AP-15's ordered as rad fans, but if the CFM to noise ratio of the 2150 or 3000 is as good, & one can still make them comparatively quiet (as needed)...

...then perhaps they're a better option?

Any thoughts/experiences greatly appreciated, thanks/night!


----------



## reaper~

^ A pair of 2150rpm GT gave me a couple degrees drop in temp compare to the 1850rpm ones but the sound was a lot louder (well, for me anyway). I haven't hooked up the 3k model just yet but imagine the sound would be twice as loud (36dB to be exact).

With the 2150rpm GT, my temp would always hovering around 9 - 10c above ambient (idling) and that was with a Core i7-940 at 3.8GHz. With the AP-15, it stays at around 10 - 11c above ambient.

If you're looking for a good balance of cooling power to noise ratio, IMHO you can't really beat the AP-15 model (1850rpm) but if noise isn't an issue for you then, by all means, reserve your spot in that pre-order thread.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
^ A pair of 2150rpm GT gave me a couple degrees drop in temp compare to the 1850rpm ones but the sound was a lot louder (well, for me anyway). I haven't hooked up the 3k model just yet but imagine the sound would be twice as loud (36dB to be exact).

With the 2150rpm GT, my temp would always hovering around 9 - 10c above ambient (idling) and that was with a Core i7-940 at 3.8GHz. With the AP-15, it stays at around 10 - 11c above ambient.

If you're looking for a good balance of cooling power to noise ratio, IMHO you can't really beat the AP-15 model (1850rpm) but if noise isn't an issue for you then, by all means, reserve your spot in that pre-order thread.









Hey Reaper,
If your not gonna use those 3k's..
Well i can give them a good home









I just got a new rad so might just be perfeect for me


----------



## ablearcher

Yeah, the static pressure must be insane on those models


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Hey Reaper,
If your not gonna use those 3k's..
Well i can give them a good home









I just got a new rad so might just be perfeect for me









I'm hooking up the cables right now. Since my car is in the shop and I got some time to kill.. might as well try it out. I can't really hook it up to my H70 atm since I'm still waiting for my new CPU to arrive sometimes tomorrow.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yeah, the static pressure must be insane on those models









Yeah, now imagine what it's like on the 5400rpm model.. not to mention the noise.


----------



## reaper~

Sorry about the dust.







I just hooked up the 3k one by itself and I was like -->









The airflow was so strong that it was literally moving by itself (the force of the air pushes the fan to move). I recorded the whole thing on my iPhone and will upload them later. The 2150rpm one didn't do that.

Also the sound wasn't so bad but it was just 1 fan in an open space. It'll get louder when you put 2 up against the rad. When I shut down the power, it made this noise similar to when a hard drive goes into park. I forgot to record the sound but will do it at a later time (will have to go pickup my car soon).










^ You can see my new Asus R3F box in the background.


----------



## JorundJ

It was moving by itself? No way! That's bloody awsome.









Looking forward too those vids mate.


----------



## reaper~

Yah, I couldn't believe it either.. I mean that other one didn't do this. lol Anyway, here's the vid.. if you look closely, you'll see the fan moving toward the edge of the case.


----------



## ehume

Not very loud. And a sweet quality.


----------



## [email protected]

so im i missing something? i thought that the fastest gentle typhoon fan were the AP-15 at 1850 rpm. then what are these







--> http://www.nidec.com/d1225c/d1225c1.htm

edit: just saw 119mmx25.5mm lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Not very loud. And a sweet quality.


Yup, might have something to do with a different design (with that outer ring on the blades).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


so im i missing something? i thought that the fastest gentle typhoon fan were the AP-15 at 1850 rpm. then what are these







--> http://www.nidec.com/d1225c/d1225c1.htm


Yes, you missed a few pages. Might wanna start from here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Yup, might have something to do with a different design (with that outer ring on the blades).

Yes, you missed a few pages. Might wanna start from here.










sorry mate







im having a winter cold and my mind isnt were it is suppose to be lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


sorry mate







im having a winter cold and my mind isnt were it is suppose to be lol










No problem. I'd just recovered from a cold myself.


----------



## ehume

OK, now is that the averages, or is it just weird: a cold, this past Saturday.

Just the averages, hopefully, and not a bug targeting geeks.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Finally ordered some AP-15's to replace my 4 ultra kazes, YaY for noise reduction!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


OK, now is that the averages, or is it just weird: a cold, this past Saturday.

Just the averages, hopefully, and not a bug targeting geeks.


If it's a bug that's targeting us geeks then it must've spread through teh interwebz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow*


Finally ordered some AP-15's to replace my 4 ultra kazes, YaY for noise reduction!


Added and welcome to the club.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ A pair of 2150rpm GT gave me a couple degrees drop in temp compare to the 1850rpm ones but the sound was a lot louder (well, for me anyway). I haven't hooked up the 3k model just yet but imagine the sound would be twice as loud (36dB to be exact).

With the 2150rpm GT, my temp would always hovering around 9 - 10c above ambient (idling) and that was with a Core i7-940 at 3.8GHz. With the AP-15, it stays at around 10 - 11c above ambient.

If you're looking for a good balance of cooling power to noise ratio, IMHO you can't really beat the AP-15 model (1850rpm) but if noise isn't an issue for you then, by all means, reserve your spot in that pre-order thread.










Sounds like one would only bother with the 2150 or 3000 for air cooling etc.
So I think I'll make do with 2x 1850 for now, thanks for the thoughts Reaper!

Still going to order 1x 3000...
Which I'll eventually donate to *martinm210* at xtremesystems, for the extraordinary amt of work he does.


----------



## Bing

Count me in, 12 ordinary GT1850 and this D1225C12BBZP-00 "MEAN"-Typhoon.


















High speed GT with rectifier ring, 5400 rpm, 150.1CFM, 1.14 Amp , 150 Pa / 0.6 inH2O , 50.5 dB.









Able to slow down at minimum speed 1000 rpm at 0% duty cyle while very quite, very wide and good range of speed.

This D1225C12BBZP-00 is the PWM version with 4 wires while the non PWM part no is D1225C12BBAZ-00.


----------



## jalyst

What, a 5400 version, I thought the highest GT was 3000? Crazy!
I love that it's still got great RPM variability, & is still only 25mm.

Tempted to get 2x D1225C12BBZP-00 instead of 2x AP-15. 
Then again they're prolly tricky to get hold of, & as-you-say, pricey.

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


Count me in, 12 ordinary GT1850 and this D1225C12BBZP-00 "MEAN"-Typhoon.


















High speed GT with rectifier ring, 5400 rpm, 150.1CFM, 1.14 Amp , 150 Pa / 0.6 inH2O , 50.5 dB.









Able to slow down at minimum speed 1000 rpm at 0% duty cyle while very quite, very wide and good range of speed.

This D1225C12BBZP-00 is the PWM version with 4 wires while the non PWM part no is D1225C12BBAZ-00.


OMG how did you get that? do want


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
What, a 5400 version, I thought the highest GT was 3000? Crazy!
I love that it's still got great RPM variability, & is still only 25mm.

Tempted to get 2x D1225C12BBZP-00 instead of 2x AP-15.
Then again they're prolly tricky to get hold of, & as-you-say, pricey.

Where did you get yours from?

*bump* *Bing*?

Thank-you


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
..Which I'll eventually donate to *martinm210* at xtremesystems, for the extraordinary amt of work he does.

So if you're sending Martinm210 (he's here on OCN also), then I can reduce the number of fans I place on order since I was going to send him one as well (link) since I thought no-one else is doing it. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
OMG how did you get that? do want










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
*bump* *Bing*?

Thank-you









According to his user's profile, his location is in Malaysia. He should be able to get a hold of these a lot easier than any of us in U.S. (since they're a lot closer to Japan and even closer to Indonesia, where the fans are made). Also he mentioned that it's the PWM version which means it probably came from a distributor/dealer since the ones direct from Nidec are bare fans (no connector at the tail).


----------



## Bing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
Where did you get yours from?

From here -> http://www.revos.jp/dcsfan.html with the help from a friend living in Japan since that shop doesn't ship outside Japan.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
So if you're sending Martinm210 (he's here on OCN also), then I can reduce the number of fans I place on order since I was going to send him one as well (link) since I thought no-one else is doing it. lol

Ah, didn't realise he was so active here too....
If you're the cheapest source, then I'll buy from you, for him, YTBD.

Quote:

According to his user's profile, his location is in Malaysia. He should be able to get a hold of these a lot easier than any of us in U.S. (since they're a lot closer to Japan and even closer to Indonesia, where the fans are made). Also he mentioned that it's the PWM version which means it probably came from a distributor/dealer since the ones direct from Nidec are bare fans (no connector at the tail).
FYI
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...98#post4658298


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bing* 
From here -> http://www.revos.jp/dcsfan.html with the help from a friend living in Japan since that shop doesn't ship outside Japan.









ah, thanks for clarifying, in the XS thread I asked how exactly you got hold of it.


----------



## miahallen

I helped bing acquire the fans, and I'd be happy to help more of you out, but only for profit....and with the cost of these fans already being as high as they are, you'd be looking at more than they're worth IMO









I'd be happy to do a bulk buy for a lot of you for zero profit....but cost is still very high. Probably $60+ per fan depending on quantity. Please PM me if you're interested


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bing* 
From here -> http://www.revos.jp/dcsfan.html with the help from a friend living in Japan since that shop doesn't ship outside Japan.









Same way I got mine then (with a Japanese address).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
Ah, didn't realise he was so active here too....
If you're the cheapest source, then I'll buy from you, for him, YTBD.

I mean I'd placed an order in that thread with Nathan from Koolertek (not ordering directly by myself).







Also I see you've already posted in that pre-order thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
I'd be happy to do a bulk buy for a lot of you for zero profit....but cost is still very high. Probably $60+ per fan depending on quantity.

Thanks for offering to help out, miahallen. $60+ per fan is still quite high.. well, for me anyway. Maybe there are some high rollers here that might be interested.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Thanks for offering to help out, miahallen. $60+ per fan is still quite high.. well, for me anyway. Maybe there are some high rollers here that might be interested.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *google*
4442 Japanese yen = 52.784286 U.S. dollars

+ shipping.....did you get them cheaper


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
+ shipping.....did you get them cheaper









The ones I got are of different models so we can't really compare. Plus this was a while back and the yen may have gotten stronger since then.


----------



## miahallen

Oh OK....yeah, these little guys are pricey







but oh so nice









Here's a video I made for bing:












note - the 5100RPM speed shown is normal due to the additional pressure created mounting the fan on a heatsink


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the vid and also for pointing out that Nidec also offers the PWM on that 5400RPM model. Guess I'll be getting those next.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I mean I'd placed an order in that thread with Nathan from Koolertek (not ordering directly by myself).







Also I see you've already posted in that pre-order thread.

I see, well you can keep your order for Martin if you want, as I'm mainly looking at the 5400, not the 2150 you had planned for him.


----------



## reaper~

^ Heh, since he's on so many forums, I wonder if someone else has already arranged to send the 2150 model to him for testing. Oh well, only Martin can clear this up.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Oh OK....yeah, these little guys are pricey







but oh so nice









Here's a video I made for bing:






note - the 5100RPM speed shown is normal due to the additional pressure created mounting the fan on a heatsink









I love how you say "pretty impressive for a 25mm fan"
I'd say *phenomenal* for a 25mm fan!


----------



## ehume

The wisdom of Nathan's and Bing's choosing to order PWM fans becomes apparent: the 5400 rpm fan needs 2.7 Amps to start up, and even the 2150 rpm needs 0.53A to start. Best to power these from Molex.

That 5400 rpm fan sounded great, but so did the 3100 rpm. Wonderful for heatsinks; and you can wick them down for quiet operation.


----------



## reaper~

Well, now that Scythe decides to sell both 5400 & 4250 RPM here, I guess I'll be adding them to the list. So please post here if you have either model. It should be out sometimes next week.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Well, now that Scythe decides to sell both 5400 & 4250 RPM here, I guess I'll be adding them to the list. So please post here if you have either model. It should be out sometimes next week.


_Scythe _is selling them? How did you find out?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


_Scythe _is selling them? How did you find out?


Here, here plus the confirmation email I got from them.


----------



## jalyst

^ That's awesome news, that should make a huge difference to price.
Hopefully they also become available to Australia in reasonable time-frame.

Then again if I'm ordering one for Martin who's in the US...
Then I guess I'm best-off buying from a US based retailer!


----------



## ehume

I just looked. I noted on that thread that the AP-29, the AP-30 and the AP-31 are not PWM fans. The two higher speed fans will require fan controllers, no mb need apply. I'm glad Nathan is getting PWM fans.


----------



## jalyst

^ Huh, not sure what you mean...
Didn't Bing recently post he had a PWM version that was 5400 RPM?
Just split-off the power directly to the PSU and the rest goes to the mobo.


----------



## Bing

Just careful when ordering, that 5400 rpm that Scythe going to release is non pwm version, from this pic here -> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...36028846415034 and the part no shows D1225C12BB*A*P-31 5400RPM that is a standard 3 wires fan that needs under voltage to slow it, and imo for high power fan, I suggest 4 wires PWM version, lay man term, 4 wires pwm fan is the latest standard in dc fan speed control and "better".









Watch this close up of my 5400 rpm pwm version below, the part no is D1225C12BB*Z*P-00, that "Z" means PWM version, also it has the 4th blue wire for the pwm control signal that is not available at the Scythe's pic above.









Fyi, Nidec Servo part number scheme info here -> http://www.nidec.com/servo_part_numbers1.htm

Dunno why Scythe doesn't provide the PWM version.


----------



## jalyst

^ well that blows, guess I'll have to continue trying to order direct from japan


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


^ well that blows, guess I'll have to continue trying to order direct from japan










I guess that non PWM version is significantly cheaper and probably Scythe saw it will be way too expensive for end user's price and make it not competitive, not sure though.

Just fyi, at the electronic design and the material for the circuit inside the fan, the 4 wires pwm version is more complex circuit and needs a lot more components than the legacy 3 wires version.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


Just fyi, at the electronic design and the material for the circuit inside the fan, the 4 wires pwm version is more complex circuit and needs a lot more components than the legacy 3 wires version.










Does that mean it won't be as reliable as the legacy 3-wire version?
Maybe I should look at a dedicated fan controller...
I had ruled-it-out thinking most modern mobo's/fans should be sufficient.
Anyone know of some excellent dedicated fan controllers?
Sorry for the OT question....


----------



## miahallen

Look at the Lamptron fan controllers, there probably the best retail versions on the market, and are able to support high powered fans like these


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


Does that mean it won't be as reliable as the legacy 3-wire version?
Maybe I should look at a dedicated fan controller...
I had ruled-it-out thinking most modern mobo's/fans should be sufficient.
Anyone know of some excellent dedicated fan controllers?
Sorry for the OT question....


No, the reliability of the fan mainly will be the same since the weakest part is the mechanical, its just the difference at the mechanism to control a dc fan, the pwm method using the 4th wire is the latest generation which provides a lot of advantages over the classic 3 wires fan.

Just scroll to the bottom and read the summary at the end of the good article on controlling fan here -> Why and How to Control Fan Speed for Cooling Electronic Equipment

The main advantage is with only "SINGLE" 4 pins fan header at the mobo, usually the cpu fan is enough to "control & orchestrate" *many fans* at once with this 4th PWM signal at each fan without using those pesky classic fan controller that must going thru the headache of choosing the correct wattage that can power those fans.









Of course there is a fan controller that specifically for these 4 wires pwm fan, unfortunately currently no body sell it, you have to build your self like Martin did here -> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ontroller.html, he is going to use it in his upcoming 4 wires PWM fans review edition.


----------



## mav2000

I cant seem to find a local distributor for Nidec. Tried this last evening, but didnt get too far. Any web pages linking local retailers for India?


----------



## [email protected]

This is a very nice fan fanclub (lol). still sick btw. reaper & ehume







damn computer viruses









just got thinking that it could be a result of all the cold air coming from the fans from the ppl
on this thread that is resulting in all these colds


----------



## JorundJ

I'm really looking forward to those new Gt's.. I'm starting to get a little to addicted to these fans.. Never knew this would interest me so much when I ordered my first rig.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
This is a very nice fan fanclub (lol). still sick btw. reaper & ehume







damn computer viruses









just got thinking that it could be a result of all the cold air coming from the fans from the ppl
on this thread that is resulting in all these colds









You know, somehow that made sense.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
I'm really looking forward to those new Gt's.. I'm starting to get a little to addicted to these fans.. Never knew this would interest me so much when I ordered my first rig.

Yup, same here.

Also regardless of whether or not the new fans are PWM capable, I think this is a step in the right direction for Scythe to be bringing in these products to U.S. They can't continue to deny the strong market for enthusiast crowd here.

Now watch they're gonna release something like 9999999 RPM GT in Japan and continue to make us drool. lol


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bing* 
No, the reliability of the fan mainly will be the same since the weakest part is the mechanical, its just the difference at the mechanism to control a dc fan, the pwm method using the 4th wire is the latest generation which provides a lot of advantages over the classic 3 wires fan.

Ah I see, so the added sophistication is purely electronic & hence no less reliable, thanks for clarifying!

Quote:

Just scroll to the bottom and read the summary at the end of the good article on controlling fan here -> Why and How to Control Fan Speed for Cooling Electronic Equipment
Excellent article, thanks for sharing this!
If high-freq. PWM is the best method for controlling multiple fans.
And this has been known for at-least several years...

Then it seems like madness that sophisticated, high-freq. PWM fan controllers, capable of managing several fans at once, aren't yet standard with all modern motherboards.

I mean if it's the latest/best standard, shouldn't it at-least be common in top-end motherboards!?
It's quite bizarre don't you think....

Quote:

Of course there is a fan controller that specifically for these 4 wires pwm fan, unfortunately currently no body sell it, you have to build your self like Martin did here -> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ontroller.html, he is going to use it in his upcoming 4 wires PWM fans review edition.








Thanks, but I'd prefer this to be a standard part of my motherboard, or available as a discrete, pre-fabricated, controller.

**update**
_Realised shortly after posting this that most modern mobos prolly do support high-freq. PWM & have 4-pin fan headers etc. right?
Problem is none have good enough power regulation to handle just one of these higher RPM fans, hence the need to split power directly to PSU or use a discrete controller, right?_

The options (that I can think of) that I have are:

(1)
Buy 3x D1225C12BBAP-31 (1x to be donated) & pair 2x with a fan controller that has 2x high-freq. PWM channels*.
Or does plugging these 2x non-PWM (3-pin) fans into 2x high-freq. PWM channels, not turn them into PWM capable fans?

If it doesn't, then I could still plug them into the controller's 3-pin channels instead right?
Granted I'd be using linear voltage control instead of PWM, but I'd still retain all the functionality of option (2) right?
e.g. RPM/voltage feedback, and speed control, just not the same power efficiency....

*Doesn't look like Lamptron make one, but I've seen a few already with at least 1x PWM channel.
Not sure if they do 30watts/channel like the FC5, & not sure if there's any that don't have to be placed in a bay.

(2)
Buy 3x D1225C12BBZP-00 (1x to be donated) & feed +/- wires of 2x directly to the PSU (not sure how best to manage that), & then connect their PWM/RPM wires to the various fan-headers on my mobo?

I haven't done the math but I suspect option (2) will be pricier than option (1), despite the latter not needing a discrete controller. This is because GT 5400RPM (or greater) PWM fans have to be imported at much greater expense than their Scythe equivalents.

This makes option (1) even more attractive, because not only will it be cheaper, but I'd also own a muilti-channel PWM/Non-PWM fan controller! Admittedly though I haven't done the math, so it may not work-out to be cheaper.


----------



## [email protected]

i've already ordered 10x ap-13. lol speed isnt anything special compared to what
some in here are running but i just wanted to keep things quiet and the s-flex-e
have served me well until now. the only thing is at max speed my computer sounds
a lot like a bee's nest..the gt's can help me eliminate most of that









i can take a couple of pics wenn i get them just for kicks


----------



## tats

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
i've already ordered 10x ap-13. lol speed isnt anything special compared to what
some in here are running but i just wanted to keep things quiet and the s-flex-e
have served me well until now. the only thing is at max speed my computer sounds
a lot like a bee's nest..the gt's can help me eliminate most of that









i can take a couple of pics wenn i get them just for kicks









AP-13's should be virtually silent, I know my 14's are so you wont be disappointed at all


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
i've already ordered 10x ap-13. lol speed isnt anything special compared to what
some in here are running but i just wanted to keep things quiet and the s-flex-e
have served me well until now. the only thing is at max speed my computer sounds
a lot like a bee's nest..the gt's can help me eliminate most of that









i can take a couple of pics wenn i get them just for kicks









Oh yeah the majority of my fans will be AP-15 or less too...
Actually I heard AP range aren't as good as the Slipstreams for case fans, it's to do with static pressure differences as-I-recall.

So the majority of my case fans may even be Slipstreams...

I'll have 2x AP-15 on my rad though, & I may add 2x more later, or get 2x 5400RPM GT.
I want to play with one of these new 5400RPM beasts, as well as donate one to Martin


----------



## [email protected]

slimstreams are very bad for rads and heatsinks. static pressure isnt as good. alright
as general casefans though if they don't have to push much other than just air.

but maybe im misinformed dunno. anyhoo







i already have had slipstreams in my old
nzxt rogue case and they make a lot of "wosh" sounds so i thought i would try the
new gentle typhoon that everyone is raving about.









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post11290117

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post11347868


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


i've already ordered 10x ap-13. lol speed isnt anything special compared to what
some in here are running but i just wanted to keep things quiet and the s-flex-e
have served me well until now. the only thing is at max speed my computer sounds
a lot like a bee's nest..the gt's can help me eliminate most of that









i can take a couple of pics wenn i get them just for kicks










where did you order from?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


where did you order from?


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ or http://skinflint.co.uk/de/ some thing really









but since you are living in the us i would properly only use those sites as a last resort lol


----------



## koven

ahhh yeah, i was hoping you were from US lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


Oh yeah the majority of my fans will be AP-15 or less too... 
Actually I heard AP range aren't as good as the Slipstreams for case fans, it's to do with static pressure differences as-I-recall.

So the majority of my case fans may even be Slipstreams...


I have pairs of Slip Streams in all models from 800 rpm to 1900 rpm. My daughter and I carefully evaluated them all for the front case in the Lian Li EX-332B HDD Mount Kit at the front of her case. Based on noise and output, she chose . . . an AP-12, the 800 rpm GT. I have two GT's on my case - a front-mounted AP-12 and a bottom-mounted AP-14. Mid-case, I have another AP-14. I like my Slip Streams, but the GT's are just better, IMO.


----------



## reaper~

Ok, I found some info on Scythe's new line of GT and just want to clarify some stuff.

The 3 new models that's gonna go on sale later this month each comes with a set of cables. For each fan, it comes with a 4 pin molex cable to connect for power which Scythe specifically said that you'll have to use the molex due to power requirement of these fans. Also each fan will have a separate RPM monitoring cable so you can use it to the fan's speed.

As you can see from the pic below, each fan will come with a set of these:










Here's the link to the new fans info page:

http://www.scythe.co.jp/cooler/d1225c-high.html

Also another feature mentioned there is that there's a safety shut-off of power if the blades stop moving.

Here's the new packaging shot:









As for the rest of the specs (noise level, CFM, SP, etc), they're identical to the ones currently being sold in Japan and I put them on a small spreadsheet on the first page of this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

put a couple of those under your case and your pc will almost levitate


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
slimstreams are very bad for rads and heatsinks. static pressure isnt as good. alright
as general casefans though if they don't have to push much other than just air.

but maybe im misinformed dunno. anyhoo







i already have had slipstreams in my old
nzxt rogue case and they make a lot of "wosh" sounds so i thought i would try the
new gentle typhoon that everyone is raving about.









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post11290117

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post11347868


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I have pairs of Slip Streams in all models from 800 rpm to 1900 rpm. My daughter and I carefully evaluated them all for the front case in the Lian Li EX-332B HDD Mount Kit at the front of her case. Based on noise and output, she chose . . . an AP-12, the 800 rpm GT. I have two GT's on my case - a front-mounted AP-12 and a bottom-mounted AP-14. Mid-case, I have another AP-14. I like my Slip Streams, but the GT's are just better, IMO.

Okay thanks guys,

Some time back I must've misread that the slipstreams have better characteristics for case fans.
If I'm not happy with the fans that come with my case, then I'll definitely be getting some AP-14's!

I'll have 2x AP-15's on my rad, and maybe eventually up to 4x w/shrouds.
Or 2x 5400 GT instead!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Also each fan will have a separate PWM cable so you can use it to monitor the RPM.
As you can see from the pic below, each fan will come with a set of these:









This extra cabling doesn't transform them into PWM-capable fans does it.
It merely gives them the added ability to monitor RPM right?


----------



## jalyst

...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst*
This extra cabling doesn't transform them into PWM-capable fans does it.
It merely gives them the added ability to monitor RPM right?

According to that link I posted, yes.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
According to that link I posted, yes.

So you mean: "Yes, the cabling doesn't turn a D1225C12BBAP-31 into a D1225C12BBZP-00".
i.e. it only adds RPM monitoring...

I think I know the answer because there's no 4th "PWM" wire involved, but just checking.
Thanks!


----------



## jp27

i wish they sell versions with white blades


----------



## miahallen

jp27, that's what paint is for


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
So you mean: "Yes, the cabling doesn't turn a D1225C12BBAP-31 into a D1225C12BBZP-00".
i.e. it only adds RPM monitoring...

I think I know the answer because there's no 4th "PWM" wire involved, but just checking.
Thanks!









No problem and for me, it's all good. As long as I can monitor the fan RPM. I'm just happy that they decide to sell it here so everyone can buy one. lol


----------



## jalyst

^ Cool







But how do you lower the voltage?


----------



## Sparhawk

Used to have a few AP-15 as case fans. They were great because they were quiet, and I'll probably use more GTs in a future build. ...but the Slip Streams(SY1225SL12SH) move more air and have replaced my GTs because I gave up on quiet since I run [email protected] most of the time.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalyst* 
^ Cool







But how do you lower the voltage?

You don't.









If Scythe deems it was a viable option then I'm sure they would've incorporated into the feature but since these fans have such high RPM, I guess it wasn't an option.

On that page, they keep stressing not to use any sort of adapter (molex to 3 pin, especially) as it may cause damage to the fan.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
The 3 new models that's gonna go on sale later this month come with special cables. For each fan, it comes with a 4 pin molex cable for power which Scythe specifically said that you'll have to use the molex due to power requirement of these fans. Also each fan will have a separate RPM monitoring cable so you can use it to the fan's speed.

As you can see from the pic below, each fan will come with a set of these:










I have a zillion of those. You get one with every Scythe fan. Molex power to the fan, rpm reporting to the mb. I'll be using three of these when I start my D14 testing next week.


----------



## reaper~

Edit; NVM. lol You're right they're the same except now they're not supposed to run off the 3 pin.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
^ They're a bit different. First, the GT's that are being sold here, each one comes with adapter (3 pin to molex) like this:









Now if you look at the picture of the cable for the higher speed model (pay close attention to the 3 pin connector), you'll see only one cable there:









Essentially, it's not an adapter but rather a split cable just to monitor the fan's RPM. I thought they were at the same too, at first (I also have like gazillion of them) but on a closer inspection, they're different.

Hmm. What's that twisted wire pair slidin' its way off to the right of that lower Molex, eh wat? Could it be the 12v feed to the male socket that the fan plugs into?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Hmm. What's that twisted wire pair slidin' its way off to the right of that lower Molex, eh wat? Could it be the 12v feed to the male socket that the fan plugs into?

Sorry, ehume. You were right. They're the same. I just pulled one out of a box and looked at it. It looked exactly like the one from Japanese site. ^ That was my noob moment. Aren't we allowed to have at least one of those?









They may have gotten rid of the 3 pin adapter though since we're not supposed to use it anymore (with the higher speed model). They said molex only in red bold letters.









Well, at least now we all can get our hands on some and don't have to wait or pay premiums for imports. lol


----------



## jalyst

Bing/anyone, any thoughts/advice on this is massively appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ehume

No Scythe-sold Gentle Typhoons have PWM controls. I am very disappointed.


----------



## esproductions

Count me in







Bought 2 1150RPM GT's today.


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


The routes (as I see it) that I can take are:

(1)
Buy 3x D1225C12BBAP-31 and pair them with a high-freq. PWM fan controller*...
Hopefully then these fans will have the same capability as several D1225C12BBZP-00 connected to my mobo+PSU?

*Perhaps these guys make one:

Ideally that doesn't use a bay...

(2)
Or perhaps I'm better-off getting 3x D1225C12BBZP-00, feeding their +/- wires directly to the PSU (not sure how best to manage that), & then connecting their PWM/RPM wires to the various fan-headers on my mobo?

I haven't done the math, but I suspect this second option will be far more expensive.
Thanks again for your thoughts!


Looking at your condition, I suggest to opt for 2nd option which is to use PWM fans.

Just minor rewiring is needed, pos and neg wires from each fan connected directly to the molex from psu, while the pwm wires can be connected together and hook up at the main cpu fan header, and each rpm wire from each fan connect to every mobo's fan headers that are available, so you can monitor all of them. Let the mobo's control take care of their speed which is quite good imo.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Count me in







Bought 2 1150RPM GT's today.

I saw your thread earlier yesterday asking which fans to go with. Great choices there.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bing* 
Looking at your condition, I suggest to opt for 2nd option which is to use PWM fans.

Just minor rewiring is needed, pos and neg wires from each fan connected directly to the molex from psu, while the pwm wires can be connected together and hook up at the main cpu fan header, and each rpm wire from each fan connect to every mobo's fan headers that are available, so you can monitor all of them. Let the mobo's control take care of their speed which is quite good imo.

Thanks mate, that post was really out-of-date, I've learnt a lot since then!
I don't suppose you could peruse my updated post & respond to all Qns starting from **update**?

And if you've got any-more time, this post goes further in explaining my requirements.
Many of the same Qns, but nothing about whether to choose PWM or go for non-PWM 5400RPM GT.

Only when you can spare some time of course...
Thanks so much if you can, sorry for my n00b Qns, on a steep learning curve!


----------



## Ragsters

Where can I get some AP-15 guys? Does anyone have them in stock? What about anyone who wants to sell me theirs?


----------



## reaper~

^ Here you go. I'll see if I can find some more.

Edit: Jab-Tech is sold out & Koolertek said mid-late December.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;11639512*
> ^ Here you go. I'll see if I can find some more.


Theres no stock since Asia screwed up their Container manufacturing,
and now Scythe has no containers to send stuff over to us :/


----------



## reaper~

^ Anyone with a boat wanna ferry in some computer fans?


----------



## mav2000

I would much prefer the 2150 rpm models, which I guess can be connected to a fan controller or mobo without any warnings from Scythe.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;11639570*
> ^ Anyone with a boat wanna ferry in some computer fans?


Bro, im pretty sure the British East India Company is out of Business now adays









But i do have a 1980's banana boat that we can use








Don't know how that would hold up in the high seas though


----------



## esproductions

Made this today so I could mount the H50 rad where the second top 200mm fan is:

I can tell you with this setup, using 2x 1150RPM GentleTyphoons in Push/Pull my idle dropped by 7 degrees.

Also, with the 120mm side fan added blowing cool air onto the GPU + chipset, my system is running much cooler.


----------



## Seeing Red

Hey guys looks like FrozenCPU is getting the server class GTs in pretty soon. From 83 CFM at 3000 RPM to 150 CFM at 5400 RPM there is nothing gentle about them.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red;11678171*
> Hey guys looks like FrozenCPU is getting the server class GTs in pretty soon. From 83 CFM at 3000 RPM to 150 CFM at 5400 RPM there is nothing gentle about them.


Nice find, thanks for pointing it out...

I'm guessing by this in the description that they're PWM capable?
_This model comes with a 4-Pin connector and RPM line._
It'd be lame if they weren't for such high RPM fans.

If they are, SWEET!
Because importing from Japan (compared to from a US retailer to Oz) is bloody soul destroying.
*edit*
They're all the same price, I thought they'd be progressively pricier, weird.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11678402*
> Nice find, thanks for pointing it out...
> 
> I'm guessing by this in the description that they're PWM capable?
> _This model comes with a 4-Pin connector and RPM line._
> It'd be lame if they weren't for such high RPM fans.
> 
> If they are, SWEET!
> Because importing from Japan (compared to from a US retailer to Oz) is bloody soul destroying.
> *edit*
> They're all the same price, I thought they'd be progressively pricier, weird.


Actually I forgot it's not PWM, that totally blows, no pun intended








http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club-44.html#post11585293


----------



## jalyst

...


----------



## jalyst

Despite a few PM's over the course of 1wk+, *Bing* seems to have gone MIA.
Reposting this in the hope that there's other experienced heads on this forum, whom are inclined to help.
Thank-you very much in advance to any person/s whom are happy to oblige.

Quote:


> Of course there is a fan controller that specifically for these 4 wires pwm fan, unfortunately currently no body sell it, you have to build your self like Martin did here -> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/867504-diy-bings-pwm-fan-controller.html, he is going to use it in his upcoming 4 wires PWM fans review edition.


Thanks, but I'd prefer this to be a standard part of my motherboard, or available as a discrete, pre-fabricated, controller.

**update**
_Realised shortly after posting this that most modern mobos prolly do support high-freq. PWM & have 4-pin fan headers etc. right?
Problem is none have good enough power regulation to handle just one of these higher RPM fans, hence the need to split power directly to PSU or decent discrete controller._

For the 2x 5400RPM 120x25mm fans I'm considering*, the options -as I see them- are:

(1)
Buy 2x D1225C12BBAP-31 & pair them with a controller that has at-least 2x LVC channels.
Granted I'd be using linear voltage control instead of PWM, but I'd still retain all the functionality of option (2) right?
e.g. RPM/voltage feedback, and speed control, just not the same power efficiency...

(2)
Buy 2x D1225C12BBZP-00 & feed +/- wires of 2x directly to the PSU (not sure how best to manage that), & then connect their PWM/RPM wires to the 2x PWM fan-headers on my mobo.

I haven't done the math, but I suspect option (2) will be pricier than option (1), despite the latter not needing a discrete controller.
This is because Nidec 5400RPM 25mm PWM fans, have to be imported at much greater expense than their Scythe equivalents.
This makes option (1) attractive, as not only will it be cheaper or similar price, but I'd also own a muilti-channel PWM/LVC controller.
Admittedly though I haven't done the maths, so I may be totally wrong...

*assuming that's the highest RPM 25mm fan from Nidec now?


----------



## ehume

For PWM control of more than one fan you can get one of these. I got mine here. Then use your mb to control your pwm fans.


----------



## infected rat

So I grabbed a couple of AP-13's for my home server and swapped out the single Apache super silent exhaust for one of them. The exhaust itself is well blocked, it's only sized for an 80mm fan and I haven't cut out the case (yet) but that swap has really brought the sound down another level. Fitted the fan with velcro by the way which is my new favorite fan installation method. The server itself is a microATX case with 1xstock E5400 cooler and 1xAP-13 as exhaust. Really quiet now, I just need to cut out the back and maybe even replace the stock cooler with something really quiet or even passive. Any thoughts?

Once I've grabbed the tools to cut cases apart I'll also be cutting out the exhaust grill from my sig rig. Sig rig has large number of GT's waiting to be installed once the next rebuild occurs.

/blog post


----------



## KaOSoFt

Hello there.

_Unfortunately_, I already ordered four Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850 RPM), and then, only and after then, I read this thread about the 3000 RPM model, which, as I could see from reaper~ video, were very quiet, and apparently were generating a nice amount of air.

Dear Mr. reaper~, would you kindly make some noise/performance tests with that model, the 3000 RPM one? If what I heard in that video was true, damn, I feel bad for buying these _mere_ 1850 RPM models...

Thank you, and if my order arrives (I risked myself, since I had not heard about the shop name before), then count me in _*The Club*_.


----------



## ehume

I received my NH-D14 from Linke. I read a number of positive reviews in consumer review sites before I ordered. You should be OK.

And you will not regret getting those AP-15's.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt;11763622*
> Dear Mr. reaper~, would you kindly make some noise/performance tests with that model, the 3000 RPM one? If what I heard in that video was true, damn, I feel bad for buying these _mere_ 1850 RPM models...
> 
> Thank you, and if my order arrives (I risked myself, since I had not heard about the shop name before), then count me in _*The Club*_.


Hey there, currently I'm waiting for Scythe to officially launch those higher RPM models here in US (3k, 4250 & 5400RPM I believe) since their power requirements are high, I don't wanna risk damaging my motherboard with the home-made connectors I made.









Also please keep in mind that the sound you heard in that vid is just 1 fan in the open. When you put it up against a radiator with another fan (in push/pull configuration), the dBA will go up.

As ehume, pointed out. Those AP-15's are great fans and probably have the best performance/noise ratio out right now. You should be fine with them.

Oh also you didn't mention what you're going to use them as (case fan, radiator fan, heatsink fan, etc)?

And I'll just add you to the club right now and hopefully you'll get those fans soon.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Well, I really don't know. I'm currently on my way to build a new system. This one has served me pretty well, but now I've kind of got the money to build something relatively nice.

I've asked in other forums for suggestions on the upgrade, but since Overclock.net doesn't have a general hardware section, I'm kind of lazy to ask in each specific section about the component suggestion.

In any case, I'm going to try them (should anything go alright in the near future), in a Corsair H50/H70 (still haven't decided), and inside a Fractal Design Define R3 or a Corsair 600T. God, so many things to think about for this upgrade. I mean, I'm going to try them out with everything: case, heatsink, radiator (future), everything. In fact, I'm buying some other (different) fans and make some tests for myself.

You know what, I'm going to take this push to motivation, and ask for the suggestions to upgrade in each section on these forums.

It was about time!

Thank you for adding me to the club!


----------



## reaper~

The easy thing for you to do is to start a build log and post a list of components/peripherals you're planning to buy. If it's an Intel rig then go here. Good luck with your new build... can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## Melee

I would like to join, if it's okay.









I have D1225C12B5AP-15's.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;11766077*
> I would like to join, if it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have D1225C12B5AP-15's.


Of course. Welcome aboard & Merry Christmas.


----------



## E30M3

Just saw this figured I'd join.

Got:

2-D1225C12B4AP-14
3-D1225C12B3AP-13


----------



## reaper~

^ Added & welcome.


----------



## murko-sk

After *many* intensive and comprehensive observations, I concluded, that the source of the weird resonances are cables coming directly from the PCB of the fan hub. No matter what RPM, the cables at the beginning are vibrating, sure - the vibration intensitiy is RPM based, but they are *always* present. And those vibrations are causing the resonance, because the cables are in direct touch with plastic fan casing (believe it or not - the very faint vibration can cause that resonance ! ). I separated the cables from each other and from casing currently, so they cant touch anything else for now, but I think that some liquid silicone in the cable pathway in fan casing should get rid of the cable vibrations. Question is - how to choose the right liquid silicone.

FYI: I bought from another supplier additional 2x AP-14, and they behave exactly the same as my 4x AP-15. All GT's are the newer batch type. Also the observations vere performed in very quiet room (at night, no outside noise and only one fan running for testing)


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11732828*
> For PWM control of more than one fan you can get one of these. I got mine here. Then use your mb to control your pwm fans.


Thanks, but if you re-read my post before this response of yours, you'll see that this isn't necessary.
I don't suppose you can add any more thoughts on any remaining questions/points in that post?


----------



## derfer

Just picked up a 1850... thanks to links in this thread


----------



## jalyst

@derfer

What retailer did you order from?

Thank-you.


----------



## derfer

https://www.linkecomputer.com/produc...5AP-15/Scythe/


----------



## jalyst

From this thread you found that retailer info? 
6.25hrs ago I let a bunch of people know in this thread that I successfully* ordered from Linke.
Great minds think alike!?









*well I hope successfully, they have a history of having outdated inventory counters.
I've ordered in the past, only to be refunded because they didn't really have the item in-stock.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


Thanks, but if you re-read my post before this response of yours, you'll see that this isn't necessary.
I don't suppose you can add any more thoughts on any remaining questions/points in that post?


Nothing springs to mind. You are getting a fan that can be controlled with voltage. For this you will need a fan controller. There is no way around that. Now, one of the brand sellers (Sunbeam?) has announced a controller that will accept pwm signals from the mb and put out varying voltage for the fans. I suspect it will be pricey. There are also controllers that seem to be able to monitor temps and adjust fans, but I know very little about them. They all cost at least the price of two highspeed GT's though.

As an illustration of choices available now, I am stuck for the moment with an As.s mb that will allow only pwm control of fans. So I'm using only pwm fans on my heatsink. And when Nathan gets his 2150's in, I will order some of those. And when Gigabyte releases Rev 2 of the GA-P55A-UD3P/R, I will get one of those and go back to voltage-controlled fans.

High Amperage fans do present challenges in control. Too bad Scythe didn't decide that since the fan is already expensive, a pwm version would be worth reselling.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You are getting a fan that can be controlled with voltage. For this you will need a fan controller. .


Not sure what you mean...








Depending on one's MB one can plug a PWM fan into their PWM header, & the +/- into their PSU, & adjust voltage/RPM that way. 
A controller isn't imperative...
Of course depending on the quality of high-freq PWM implemented on my MB, I may not be able to lower these fans to their rated 1000RPM. (YTBD)
And there's a few other reasons why I'll probably want a discrete controller LT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Now, one of the brand sellers (Sunbeam?) has announced a controller that will accept pwm signals from the mb and put out varying voltage for the fans. I suspect it will be pricey.


Yeah aware of it, ruled-it out in this thread of mine for various reasons.
Sounds like you're more inclined to go with option #1 than option #2:

*For the 2x 5400RPM 120x25mm fans I'm considering*, the options -as I see them- are:

(1)
Buy 2x D1225C12BBAP-31 & pair them with a controller that has at-least 2x LVC channels.
Granted I'd be using linear voltage control instead of PWM, but I'd still retain all the functionality of option (2) right?
e.g. RPM/voltage feedback, and speed control, just not the same power efficiency...

(2)
Buy 2x D1225C12BBZP-00 & feed +/- wires of 2x directly to the PSU (not sure how best to manage that), & then connect their PWM/RPM wires to the 2x PWM fan-headers on my mobo.

I haven't done the math, but I suspect option (2) will be pricier than option (1), despite the latter not needing a discrete controller.
This is because Nidec 5400RPM 25mm PWM fans, have to be imported at much greater expense than their Scythe equivalents.
This makes option (1) attractive, as not only will it be cheaper or similar price, but I'd also own a multi-channel PWM/LVC controller.
Admittedly though I haven't done the maths, so I may be totally wrong...

*assuming that's the highest RPM 25mm fan from Nidec now?*

I'm erring more on the side of option #2...
As I'm not sure #1 is the great value I originally assumed, + I want time to find a controller that meets most -if not all- of my demands.
Time to actually obtain ROUGH pricing for both paths, so I can make a more informed decision!

I will ultimately have no more than 2 of these high amp fans.
One only initially, then 2 others later if testing goes well (one to be donated).

I have a dedicated thread here (& two clones at other forums), I will continue my thoughts there.

Thanks for adding yours.
night.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;11861782*
> Just picked up a 1850... thanks to links in this thread


Added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## tofiy92

Damn it. I've been looking for the AP-15 everywhere, but no matter where I look it's always OOS.


----------



## jalyst

Yup, looks like it's disappeared from Linke now too.
Hope that doesn't mean my order made 27hrs ago was rejected.
Haven't received notice of a refund yet, will be pissed if they do that to me again.


----------



## reaper~

Maybe they're clearing out all the old inventories and getting ready for the new high-speed GTs? idk


----------



## jalyst

who cares none of the scythe high-speeds are PWM


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11873794*
> who cares none of the scythe high-speeds are PWM


Well, have you ever considered that perhaps there are people out there that doesn't need/want that PWM feature?


----------



## jalyst

This is true.
It's an unfortunate compromise though


----------



## G woodlogger

Add me, I have 4 AP-15 in chase door and one on the video card. Gave -8 degrees.


----------



## runnin17

I got my GT's. Oh yeah.

3x 120mm AP-15's (if they weren't out of stock everywhere I would have more








)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger;11873932*
> Add me, I have 4 AP-15 in chase door and one on the video card. Gave -8 degrees.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runnin17;11873959*
> I got my GT's. Oh yeah.
> 
> 3x 120mm AP-15's (if they weren't out of stock everywhere I would have more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Both of you are added. Feel free to use the club's awesome sig (it's the on the first page of this thread). Spread the words!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know how loud the 2150 RPM model is? 30db doesn't seem too bad but i'm not sure how the decibel scale works. I'm thinking of picking up a few of these for a HTPC build but i'm not sure if they are worth the money. My GF lives next door to a store that sells them









Btw, OP can you add I also have 120mm AP15. 7 to be exact but selling 4 for some lower RPM versions.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11874877*
> Btw, OP can you add I also have 120mm AP15. 7 to be exact but selling 4 for some lower RPM versions.


Updated and you should get those 2150 RPM. They're slightly louder than the 1850 RPM but not to the point where it become intolerable. I have 2 strapped to an H70 (my sig rig) and am using it daily. Works great, keep the temp down and I have no complain on the dB.


----------



## tofiy92

Well after looking everywhere for the AP-15's. I gave up. So I got 2 AP-14's for my H70. They're on their way now as we speak.









How is the AP-14 compared to the AP-15 anyway?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofiy92;11882718*
> Well after looking everywhere for the AP-15's. I gave up. So I got 2 AP-14's for my H70. They're on their way now as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the AP-14 compared to the AP-15 anyway?


A lovely balance between cfm, static pressure and low noise. At the least, they will tide you over until 2150's become available, AP-15's (1850's) if not. At best you will love them. I do - I have six.


----------



## tofiy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11885386*
> A lovely balance between cfm, static pressure and low noise. At the least, they will tide you over until 2150's become available, AP-14's (1850's) if not. At best you will love them. I do - I have six.


Well that's great to hear.


----------



## Yanki

I'm about to grab me 2 of these babies.. And here's a noob question:
Could I be able to controll RPMs on these with my Scythe Kaze Server?


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yanki;11904836*
> I'm about to grab me 2 of these babies.. And here's a noob question:
> Could I be able to controll RPMs on these with my Scythe Kaze Server?


Without a problem, I`m controlling them on my Kaze Server too. AP15 & AP14 are starting nicely around 300-400RPM.


----------



## Yanki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murko-sk;11904870*
> Without a problem, I`m controlling them on my Kaze Server too. AP15 & AP14 are starting nicely around 300-400RPM.


Thanks man!


----------



## The Sandman

GT AP15's now available at Newegg, I just received an Auto Notification and made my order (1-5-11 @9pm) you know it goes, just thought I'd let others know!


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;11906000*
> GT AP15's now available at Newegg, I just received an Auto Notification and made my order (1-5-11 @9pm) you know it goes, just thought I'd let others know!


same for here.....

....YES ! ! ! Indeed they are, and ya better get'em fast; going like Hot-tamalies







. . . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185092

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## derfer

They have 48 left.


----------



## sidibali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;11908800*
> They have 48 left.


or you can buy from this seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-D1225C12B5AP-15-1850-RPM-/330515167424?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf43d38c0


----------



## jalyst

Linke is starting to piss me off....

I bought 4x AP-15 from them 4-days ago & all I've had is a paypal receipt & order placement confirmation.
Zilch yet about the processing/shipping status, not even on their site where I'm supposedly meant to see that.

If they turn around in the next 24hrs & refund my payment because they never really had AP-15's in stock.
Man..... I'll be pissed....









Especially since I could be placing an order on Newegg/Ebay right now...
If only they'd hurried-up & told me whether or not the ordered items have shipped!


----------



## derfer

linke told me they didn't have them in stock so I just canceled and ordered from newegg. Got it for $2 after using a giftcard.


----------



## jalyst

You're kidding me...
Well I've heard zilch from them (despite emailing them), but I did order several hrs before you so maybe I lucked out.
I'll be pissed if they've just forgotten to communicate with me.


----------



## derfer

Well they only told me after I contacted them.


----------



## jalyst

see my updated post above


----------



## IceAero

Just got two off newegg...and now they show out of stock. Maybe I got the last two =x


----------



## derfer

Probably. I checked a few hours ago and only saw 4 in stock.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11916747*
> Just got two off newegg...and now they show out of stock. Maybe I got the last two =x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;11916766*
> Probably. I checked a few hours ago and only saw 4 in stock.


Man, they're selling like hot cakes. lol


----------



## IceAero

Frozencpu has the new high speed ones in stock







(And the AP-15)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11918073*
> Frozencpu has the new high speed ones in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And the AP-15)


Thanks.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceAero*


Frozencpu has the new high speed ones in stock







(And the AP-15)


How do you know "in-stock", don't you mean orderable?
This is the notice I got from them RE AP-15's:

_We are alerting you that the following product is now orderable at FrozenCPU.com. This means that you can place your order now online and stock will be available soon._

*update*
They were "in stock" but they got sold-out real quick & are back to "orderable".
For how long I don't know....


----------



## jalyst

Ehume did you see this response of mine?
I don't suppose you can spare any time to respond?
Thanks if you can!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11862579*


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11925554*
> Ehume did you see this response of mine?
> I don't suppose you can spare any time to respond?
> Thanks if you can!


Which response?


----------



## jalyst

You're meant to click on the "view post" icon in my previous post to see which one I'm talking about, but here you go








http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club-51.html#post11862579

You can take it to my dedicated thread (mentioned in that post) if you feel it's not appropriate to respond here.

Thanks/night.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11925676*
> You're meant to click on the "view post" icon in my previous post to see which one I'm talking about, but here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club-51.html#post11862579
> 
> You can take it to my dedicated thread (mentioned in that post) if you feel it's not appropriate to respond here.
> 
> Thanks/night.


Is _that_ what that is? Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## jalyst

LOL, yeah I never knew that for a long time.
Thanks, crikey 4:50am, def. good night!


----------



## Infernosaint

I wanna join









I got 6 AP-15's in push/pull around my GTX360 radiator







It sure makes them a lot more audible, when blowing through a high density radiator, but they're still so quiet







I want to get one for intake fan, since the Scythe slipstream i use now is noisy ^^


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;11862579*
> Not sure what you mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on one's MB one can plug a PWM fan into their PWM header, & the +/- into their PSU, & adjust voltage/RPM that way.


You can plug either a 3-pin or 4-pin fan plug into a 4-pin header. The 4-pin header is designed to be backward compatible.

If you power a non-PWM fan by Molex from PSU, you have no control over its speed. The highspeed GT's from Scythe, for example, will be controllable only via Voltage.
Quote:


> A controller isn't imperative...


If you choose to control voltage-only fans from anywhere but your mb, a controller will in fact be necessary, even if it's as simple as a rheostat.
Quote:


> Of course depending on the quality of high-freq PWM implemented on my MB, I may not be able to lower these fans to their rated 1000RPM.


Highspeed GT's from Scythe are voltage-only. You might control a single 3000 rpm fan through a Gigabyte mb's fan header, since they offer the option of voltage control. Other mfr's do not offer the option.
Quote:


> For the 2x 5400RPM 120x25mm fans I'm considering*, the options -as I see them- are:
> 
> (1)
> Buy 2x D1225C12BBAP-31 & pair them with a controller that has at-least 2x LVC channels.
> Granted I'd be using linear voltage control instead of PWM, but I'd still retain all the functionality of option (2) right?
> e.g. RPM/voltage feedback, and speed control, just not the same power efficiency...
> 
> (2)
> Buy 2x D1225C12BBZP-00 & feed +/- wires of 2x directly to the PSU (not sure how best to manage that), & then connect their PWM/RPM wires to the 2x PWM fan-headers on my mobo.


Not possible unless you special order pwm fans from Nidec in Japan, at $60US apiece - or more.
Quote:


> I haven't done the math, but I suspect option (2) will be pricier than option (1), despite the latter not needing a discrete controller.
> This is because Nidec 5400RPM 25mm PWM fans, have to be imported at much greater expense than their Scythe equivalents.
> This makes option (1) attractive, as not only will it be cheaper or similar price, but I'd also own a multi-channel PWM/LVC controller.
> Admittedly though I haven't done the maths, so I may be totally wrong...
> 
> *assuming that's the highest RPM 25mm fan from Nidec now?
> 
> I'm erring more on the side of option #2...
> As I'm not sure #1 is the great value I originally assumed, + I want time to find a controller that meets most -if not all- of my demands.
> Time to actually obtain ROUGH pricing for both paths, so I can make a more informed decision!
> 
> I will ultimately have no more than 2 of these high amp fans.
> One only initially, then 2 others later if testing goes well (one to be donated).
> 
> I have a dedicated thread here (& two clones at other forums), I will continue my thoughts there.
> 
> Thanks for adding yours.
> night.


Option 1 is the only practical choice IMO. Especially now that Sunbeam is offering a PWM->Voltage controller.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint;11925737*
> I wanna join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 6 AP-15's in push/pull around my GTX360 radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure makes them a lot more audible, when blowing through a high density radiator, but they're still so quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get one for intake fan, since the Scythe slipstream i use now is noisy ^^


Where does your case sit? If it's close to your ear go with an AP-12. Otherwise, AP-13 or AP-14.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint;11925737*
> I wanna join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 6 AP-15's in push/pull around my GTX360 radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure makes them a lot more audible, when blowing through a high density radiator, but they're still so quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get one for intake fan, since the Scythe slipstream i use now is noisy ^^


Added. Welcome to the club.


----------



## BeDuckie

Good news for Canadian OCN'ers...NCIX has their AP-14s and AP-15s back in stock!! They can be price matched down to $12 apiece. I will be picking up several more, grab em while they're still here!


----------



## jalyst

Bummer, retailer I ordered from was heaps more than that, $19.5 for AP-15's. (fcpu was $15.95)
At least their AP-31 was a couple bucks less than it was at frozencpu @$22.5.

Postage: 
Only USPS PI was available, not the next option down... 
& even then for some reason it was several $ more than the same option @frozencpu.

4x AP-15 & 1x AP-31 + postage to Oz => $100.5 + $55.37 = $155.87 ($161.38 AUD)

I've made similar orders in the past for substantially less...
But they were the only people I could find that have AP-15 & AP-31 in stock now.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11925823*


Thanks Ehume,
Nothing I didn't already know but I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## G woodlogger

How a video card are supposed to be installed:





well it is not so pretty, but given how many complain about video card noise, that it seems strange to me that so few people do this. I got -8 dg. but I doo have low 17(63F) room temp.


----------



## reaper~

^ I like that home-made stand. Very ingenious.


----------



## ehume

Bravo!


----------



## Yokes29

Hey guys just ordered 4 of these fans. Hoping to configure these as a push/pull on my H70.
What i have right now are S-Flex G's. they perform very well but a bit to loud on the thick radiator. I heard alot of good things about these GT fans hope they are worthy replacements. I'll post my results as soon as i get them in.


----------



## paradoxum

got a couple 1850RPM ones on a Black Ice SR-1 120 Radiator, I think they're on full speed but fan controller is being iffy, but either way they are super silent, can't hear them at all, wish they did 140mm versions of these


----------



## Behemoth777

Got to love the gt's. I used to own a pair of ap-14's, then I upgraded to ap-15's, and now I'm back to ap-14's for my new water cooling setup. The ap-14's are just so much more pleasant to be around. They are much quieter and the cool only a little worse.


----------



## reaper~

^ All of you are added to the club's list.


----------



## BeDuckie

Huge fan of these fans







. I've got both the AP-14 and the AP-15.


----------



## suitaroh

Just installed my three new AP-14's, way quieter then stock and move more air too. Allowed me to remove my two loud 60mm exhaust fans, thanks ehume for that tip


----------



## reaper~

^ Both of you are added. Welcome!


----------



## `br4dz-

WOW, any information on the new high speed GT's? Are they almost identical @ same RPM's or is the design even better?


----------



## reaper~

^ Well, everything is higher (RPM, CFM, dB, SP, etc). Those infos are on the first page of this thread and since the ones released here don't have PWM feature, you can't dial down the RPM to compare with the original GTs (unless you add the PWM cable yourself or import the 5400RPM model with PWM from Japan).


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Well, everything is higher (RPM, CFM, dB, SP, etc). Those infos are on the first page of this thread and since the ones released here don't have PWM feature, you can dial down the RPM to compare with the original GTs (unless you add the PWM cable yourself or import the 5400RPM model with PWM from Japan).


Obviously higher RPM brings higher CFM and dB etc., but what I meant is the performance identical at say 1850 rpm when compared to the AP-15, or is there no information on this yet? An extra $9-10 seems way too much if the only differences are the color, RPM speeds, and some minor designs to the blade/housing if performance is basically identical.


----------



## BeDuckie

Well..the design seems to be slightly different, no word on undervolted performance on them yet (I don't think), but the extra $10 seems like it would be worth it if you really wanted the higher RPMs, which is something you can't do with say a standard AP-15.


----------



## nagle3092

I got 2x GT-15s, 1x GT-13 and 2x 92mm GT-14s in route for my new build. I'm looking forward to their legendary performance.


----------



## DevilGear44

Dear Scythe,










Y U NO MAKE 140mm VERSION??


----------



## magicase

I'm curious as to why people would choose Gentle Typhoon fans over Slip Stream fans.

Any reason in perticular?


----------



## Siegfried262

Isn't that due to their not being an industrial demand for 140mm fans from companies and such for servers and the like?

We're but a small part of the user base for Nidec's Gentle Typhoons.

That being said, it doesn't change the fact I'd love to see a 140mm version ^^. Even a 200mm version







Just to see what they could do.


----------



## Siegfried262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11953833*
> I'm curious as to why people would choose Gentle Typhoon fans over Slip Stream fans.
> 
> Any reason in perticular?


Less audible, reliable (Slipstreams in my experience tend to burn out fairly quickly), Gentle Typhoons can be mounted in any orientation with no loss of performance, stellar static pressure for the noise level







. Double ball bearings <3

They're all-around great fans.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Hello, I've got two AP-15's, one on my CPU sink and the other on the bottom of my case (I know it's silly but my graphics card runs abnormally hot, so until I find a better fix for that, the second GT is staying on the bottom.)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11953489*
> I got 2x GT-15s, 1x GT-13 and 2x 92mm GT-14s in route for my new build. I'm looking forward to their legendary performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;11955169*
> Hello, I've got two AP-15's, one on my CPU sink and the other on the bottom of my case (I know it's silly but my graphics card runs abnormally hot, so until I find a better fix for that, the second GT is staying on the bottom.)


Both of you are added.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;11955169*
> Hello, I've got two AP-15's, one on my CPU sink and the other on the bottom of my case (I know it's silly but my graphics card runs abnormally hot, so until I find a better fix for that, the second GT is staying on the bottom.)


Good idea, that. I do the same, as well as mounting a side intake.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

You know, it was actually one of your threads that lead me to doing that. I decided that I wanted positive air pressure so that I could open up the expansion slots to increase the airflow around my graphics card like you had mentioned. I now have one 200mm in front, another on the side, and my GT on the bottom, with a 200mm on top and 120mm on back as exhaust, therefore creating positive air pressure.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;11955327*
> You know, it was actually one of your threads that lead me to doing that. I decided that I wanted positive air pressure so that I could open up the expansion slots to increase the airflow around my graphics card like you had mentioned. I now have one 200mm in front, another on the side, and my GT on the bottom, with a 200mm on top and 120mm on back as exhaust, therefore creating positive air pressure.


And lots of airflow, if you also opened out that rear grill.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Do you mean the one where the 120mm fan is? I left the fan on because it seems like that would create more airflow than no fan and help direct the flow.
Oh and + rep for the old help


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup;11955396*
> Do you mean the one where the 120mm fan is? I left the fan on because it seems like that would create more airflow than no fan and help direct the flow.
> Oh and + rep for the old help


I would recommend cutting out that rear grill, then trying your temps with and without the fan. If the temps are about the same, then going with no rear fan is quieter than having one there. If the temps are better without it, then you just bought yourself some free airflow.

And thanks.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Unfortunately case modding is not an option for me yet, so until I can get into that stuff (at least another year) I'll just have to stick to mostly decent cooling.


----------



## magicase

I'll probably stick to SlipStream as i haven't had an issue with them yet. I'll probably put some Ultra Kaze on the cpu heatsink later.


----------



## derfer

Anyone know the cable length on the GTs offhand? Feel like doing some sleeving... but don't feel like unplugging it to measure.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;11962719*
> Anyone know the cable length on the GTs offhand? Feel like doing some sleeving... but don't feel like unplugging it to measure.


30cm - just under a foot. I measured.


----------



## tofiy92

Well Im proud to say that my AP-14's have arrived and are cooling my i7 as we speak.


----------



## magicase

I might go and swap all my slipstream case fans (1900rpm) for GT 1850rpm fans soon. Will have less air flow but will be quieter for sure. Would the GT be suitable for my SA cooler or should i just out all out and buy 2 ultra kaze 3000rpm?


----------



## ThaJoker

Dudes,

I have a 240 rad and a 480 rad and i was wondering how to setup all six gt ap15's without a fan controller as there always gonna run at max anyway.


----------



## Yokes29

Got my AP-14's Ap-15's yesterday and installed them on both my rigs. I thought i share my results on my second rig. I'm using a H70 for CPU cooling.
i7 980x @4ghz (1.30 vcore)
- W/ Slex-G's
LOAD (Prime95): 66, 66, 66, 64, 67, 66
- W/ GT AP-14's
LOAD (Prime95): 59, 58, 58, 57, 59, 57

Wow! I'm very impressed and the noise level in my rig has gone down significantly. I've heard too many good things about these fans but couldn't get them cause they sell out so damn fast. Happy i have these, these are amazing!


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yokes29;11987921*
> Got my AP-14's yesterday and installed them on both my rigs. I thought i share my results on my second rig. I'm using a H70 for CPU cooling.


Nice temps! Thank's for sharing and good to hear your enjoying them.


----------



## Willhemmens

Got six AP-15's running on the rad, controlled by a Lamptron FC6, its great cause I can just turn them off completely but they run inaudibly to my ears at 500RPM so I'm extremely happy!

Here's and photo:


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;11988389*
> Got six AP-15's running on the rad, controlled by a Lamptron FC6, its great cause I can just turn them off completely but they run inaudibly to my ears at 500RPM so I'm extremely happy!


yeah well i dont have enough drive bays left for a fan controller as i have a 240 rad in the front of the case and i can only just fit in my bluray drive. so i just thought maybe hook them all up to a terminal back to one molex capable of 30A wich is more than enough for six gtap15's that only draw 0.83a per.


----------



## jalyst

^ there is also the t-balancer range of controllers which don't need to use a bay?


----------



## itcrashed

Just recently installed my AP-15s!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


Dudes,

I have a 240 rad and a 480 rad and i was wondering how to setup all six gt ap15's without a fan controller as there always gonna run at max anyway.


Yo joker. You have a Gigabyte board, right? So do this:

Hook up the GT AP-15's with a series of Y-cables until you are down to a single plug. Plug that in to your cpu fan header. In BIOS you should have something like PC Health. Go in there, make sure Smart Fan is enabled. Then go into Smart Fan mode, and select Voltage control.

That's right. With Gigabyte you get a choice. I don't know if it's still true with the 1155 boards, but your UD7 has it all.

BTW - Gigabyte fan headers will support 1 Amp current draw. AP-15's draw 0.083A each, so six GT-15's should draw about 0.5 Amps.


----------



## jalyst

^ what he said









Got a choice between Linear Voltage or PWM control for the GB boards, or at least most high-end 1156 or 1366 GB boards.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


^ what he said









Got a choice between Linear Voltage or PWM control for the GB boards, or at least most high-end 1156 or 1366 GB boards.


Gigabyte: choice.

Other boards: not sure. Certainly my As.s P7P55D-E Pro is PWM-only. No choice.


----------



## Yokes29

Opps! i ment AP-15's that i got, haha called them AP-14's.
Anywho nice looking rig itcrashed!


----------



## reaper~

Man, this thread's been busy while I was gone. lol Anyhoo, these new GT's are here and they're LOUD! Put a couple of these babies doing push/pull through that H70 thick rad and saw some really crazy temps. Scythe weren't kidding about the molex part. Each fan has to be connected separately with a molex from PSU.










Now I'm waiting for the 3k model to arrive to complete my collection.. if you could call it that. Also next on my list of things to get from Japan, the elusive 5400 RPM model with PWM. Just hope they don't discontinued before then.


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Now I'm waiting for the 3k model to arrive to complete my collection.. if you could call it that. Also next on my list of things to get from Japan, the elusive 5400 RPM model with PWM. Just hope they don't discontinued before then.


If you're truly a GT lover & collector







, you won't regret the 5400 rpm pwm model, really love and admire mine so much, especially with the really nice range from starting from 1000 rpm which is really quite to it's beastie speed at 5400.

Better to grab it soon, who knows since the demand for that beast I believe is quite low, there is a chance Nidec might stop producing it, it will be your lost.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bing*


If you're truly a GT lover & collector







, you won't regret the 5400 rpm pwm model, really love and admire mine so much, especially with the really nice range from starting from 1000 rpm which is really quite to it's beastie speed at 5400.

Better to grab it soon, who knows since the demand for that beast I believe is quite low, there is a chance Nidec might stop producing it, it will be your lost.










Yeah, I might have to place an order with Nidec and have them ship to an address in Japan and wait for me there since my trip isn't until the end of the year.


----------



## magicase

Just bought 1 AP15 to test it out. Compared it to 1600rpm SlipStream and one thing i noticed even before turning them on was the weight. GT was like 2-3 times heavier than SS. After turning them both on the SS did push more air but had an annoying humming sound. The GT however was quiet and pushed some pretty good air.

I will now switch over to GT AP15 for all case and heatsink fans. Goodbye SlipStream.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Also next on my list of things to get from Japan, the elusive 5400 RPM model with PWM. Just hope they don't discontinued before then.


I'm still working-out how to get hold of one or maybe more of these.
If you have any luck can you please let us know how you got hold of it?
I live in Australia, so it's even harder to get hold of than NA/Europe etc.
I've contacted a few retailers in Japan, but so far no response...


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


I'm still working-out how to get hold of one or maybe more of these.
If you have any luck can you please let us know how you got hold of it?
I live in Australia, so it's even harder to get hold of than NA/Europe etc.
I've contacted a few retailers in Japan, but so far no response...










I got hold of all mine from ebay here in the UK, I try and stick to top rated sellers but they've always been available even through the "great fan drought".

In another note I also have a few AP-13s now so if you spot this reaper perhaps you could update me on the front page







I'm days away from stripping my rig down and doing a full rebuild with all Typhoons. Maybe even hours away.


----------



## magicase

I'm getting a Thermalright Silver Arrow soon and i was wondering would i get a increase in fan performance from swap the stock fans (TY-140) to GT AP15?


----------



## JorundJ

Hey, if I were you I would stick with the TY140's, they are one of the best 140mm* fans out there. You won't see much difference in performance nor dB.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;11993364*
> In another note I also have a few AP-13s now so if you spot this reaper perhaps you could update me on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm days away from stripping my rig down and doing a full rebuild with all Typhoons. Maybe even hours away.


Updated.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;11993364*
> I got hold of all mine from ebay here in the UK, I try and stick to top rated sellers but they've always been available even through the "great fan drought".
> 
> In another note I also have a few AP-13s now so if you spot this reaper perhaps you could update me on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm days away from stripping my rig down and doing a full rebuild with all Typhoons. Maybe even hours away.


Sorry for delayed response, power outage for almost 24hrs (massive floods in Brisbane/Australia).

So you got hold of some of the higher speed (2150RPM or higher) PWM Nidec Servo fans from eBay?
That's what Scythe's new GT 3000, 4250, & 5400 are based on, cept they're not PWM.

Going back outdoors to help some flooded neighbours for a few more hours


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;12004652*
> Sorry for delayed response, power outage for almost 24hrs (massive floods in Brisbane/Australia).
> 
> So you got hold of some of the higher speed (2150RPM or higher) PWM Nidec Servo fans from eBay?
> That's what Scythe's new GT 3000, 4250, & 5400 are based on, cept they're not PWM.
> 
> Going back outdoors to help some flooded neighbours for a few more hours


Yeah that's bad stuff in Brisbane and the area, my thoughts are with everyone out there. Actually my mistake I haven't seen specifically the new GTs on ebay. I'd keep an eye there as well as elsewhere though - if someone can get hold of them they will appear there.


----------



## jalyst

NP, good suggestion nonetheless...
I'd be surprised if nidec servo 5400RPM PWM's will turn-up, but you never know.

Yeah the flooding has been pretty horrific...
Luckily there hasn't been life loss as massive as the Boxing Day Tsunami.

But the scale, and property destruction is immense.
The attitude of most people has been amazing though, everyone seems to be pulling together.


----------



## The Sandman

I have 2 GT AP-15's on a Mugen II and wonder if it's worth the time to install a shroud (or is this concept just for radiators). If anyone has numbers to show effectiveness with any air cooling setup, please post results. Search is down for 24 hrs right now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12011950*
> I have 2 GT AP-15's on a Mugen II and wonder if it's worth the time to install a shroud (or is this concept just for radiators). If anyone has numbers to show effectiveness with any air cooling setup, please post results. Search is down for 24 hrs right now.


A shroud is always good since it eliminate a fan's blind spot. I've seen shrouds on both air and water cooling (on the rad of course). You can just buy any inexpensive fans (maybe those $3 yates from SVC?) and gut them.

As for the results, we'll just have to wait for someone with shrouds on their rig to show up.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12020510*
> A shroud is always good since it eliminate a fan's blind spot. I've seen shrouds on both air and water cooling (on the rad of course). You can just buy any inexpensive fans (maybe those $3 yates from SVC?) and gut them.
> 
> As for the results, we'll just have to wait for someone with shrouds on their rig to show up.


Thanks reaper! Soon as I get this 1090T stabilized a bit more I'll just go ahead and set it up and give you a report back. Just thought I read about the temp changes some where in here is all.

If anyone's interested currently running the 1090T at 4013MHz at 1.39 (1.428v loaded) and 1 1/2 hrs into prime and just spiked up to 54c with ambient of 70F with sig rig listed below. Seems to run about 51-52c most of the time.


----------



## seesee

hello guys, is it okie to use the blue silencer cap from noctua fan on a GT AP-15? will it damage the fan on the long run?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12030188*
> hello guys, is it okie to use the blue silencer cap from noctua fan on a GT AP-15? will it damage the fan on the long run?


You can use any kind of controller with the Gentle Typhoon. OTOH, what you are proposing is using a resistor. The AP-15 draws 83 milliAmps, or 0.083 Amps apiece. Make sure the Noctua fan draws at least this. And feel the resistor when it is running with a Noctua fan and with the GT. If it is relatively cool with the Noctua but hot with the GT, you shouldn't use it. The fan won't be the problem here.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12036292*
> You can use any kind of controller with the Gentle Typhoon. OTOH, what you are proposing is using a resistor. The AP-15 draws 83 milliAmps, or 0.083 Amps apiece. Make sure the Noctua fan draws at least this. And feel the resistor when it is running with a Noctua fan and with the GT. If it is relatively cool with the Noctua but hot with the GT, you shouldn't use it. The fan won't be the problem here.


pardon my noobieness, how do I make sure it draws 0.083 Amps apiece.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12036346*
> pardon my noobieness, how do I make sure it draws 0.083 Amps apiece.


Look on the label:



















It would seem that both fans draw more than 0.083A, so it should be OK. But do that feel test I told you about.


----------



## seesee

oic







thanks! pal! great help just curious, is it easy to buy the silencer caps? I am selling my noctua soon but I think I still need the caps


----------



## [email protected]

I just got 10 new AP-13's today in the mail to replace my S-FLEX-E's.

























Sign me up please.


----------



## magicase

Do you know how to make a thumbnail for your pic?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12046596*
> Do you know how to make a thumbnail for your pic?


Yes I did just that. Thanx for letting me know that my pic were to big


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12047546*
> Yes I did just that. Thanx for letting me know that my pic were to big


It's worth following the thumbnail to that huge pic. Quite the collection.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12047755*
> It's worth following the thumbnail to that huge pic. Quite the collection.


Thank you kindly


----------



## soldierblue

I got them and installed them. I'm pleased. I'm using a voltage reg on each fan to keep them at about ~1500 rpm, which I'll probably take off when it gets warmer outside.










No clue why one core is 9C warmer at idle. In the BIOS, all temps are reported 4 or 5C lower as well. I don't know which to believe for sure.


----------



## JorundJ

Sweet temps, Don't know about the hotter core, I've seen it before tho

Btw, check out my newly crafted dedication avatar, I think I've become a fanboy. :|
<<---


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12042990*
> Sign me up please.


You're already on the list.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;12075138*
> I got them and installed them. I'm pleased. I'm using a voltage reg on each fan to keep them at about ~1500 rpm, which I'll probably take off when it gets warmer outside.


You're added to the list. Welcome to the club.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;12081010*
> Btw, check out my newly crafted dedication avatar, I think I've become a fanboy. :|


LOL Nice avatar! Maybe we should make that a requirement for the club. Everyone who wants to join has to use that avatar for at least a week before they could get in.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12081491*
> LOL Nice avatar! Maybe we should make that a requirement for the club. Everyone who wants to join has to use that avatar for at least a week before they could get in.


Yess, and Scythe should pay us for the damn nice commercial!..€









*Ok members! Avatar up!*


----------



## jalyst

Done


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Lol, there ya go.


----------



## reaper~

Hmm... this looks like fun.


----------



## jalyst

We will assimilate *all* to the GT borg.
Resistance is futile....


----------



## infected rat

lol


----------



## JorundJ

Haha! Brilliant. World domination!

Next step, making it animated, lets see how far I'll get in flash with a GIF export.


----------



## magicase

Turn to the dark side







:devil:


----------



## JedixJarf

Just ordered 2 ap14's and 2 ap 15's!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12089428*
> Just ordered 2 ap14's and 2 ap 15's!


Added and welcome aboard.







Also you're welcome to use both of our awesome sig and/or avatar (thanks to JorundJ for providing both







).


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Turn to the windy side.


Fixed


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Turn to the dark side

















By that you mean the 3000 - 5400 rpm GT's, right?


----------



## reaper~

^ I think he meant that we're all on the dark side doesn't matter what RPM.


----------



## magicase

^ Exactly


----------



## Bing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


By that you mean the 3000 - 5400 rpm GT's, right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ I think he meant that we're all on the dark side doesn't matter what RPM.










I believe what Ehume meant is like the pic in this post HERE , both still at the dark side though, but the left one is "darker"...lol...









.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12100596*
> I believe what Ehume meant is like the pic in this post HERE , both still at the dark side though, but the left one is "darker"...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dark blades in the darkness
Muahahahaha

Actually, the last lines of the Daodejing's first chapter: "Deeper darkness in the dark - gateway to mysteries."


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

After looking at Bing's link I realized how different the models are, like the slower ones have 9 blades while the faster ones have only 7. The fast ones also don't have those notches at the base of it's blades and it has that odd ring. I wonder how they would compare running at the same RPM...


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*


After looking at Bing's link I realized how different the models are, like the slower ones have 9 blades while the faster ones have only 7. The fast ones also don't have those notches at the base of it's blades and it has that odd ring. I wonder how they would compare running at the same RPM...


Definitely something I'm waiting for..







Or any other experiences with the new once. Still I don't think I'll ever have one in my case, the ap-15 is already on my dB limit.


----------



## reaper~

^ Good call. They're definitely loud (the 3000 RPM model). The one that gives out decent amount of airflow while still maintaining relatively low dBA would be the 2150 RPM... one that Scythe USA decided not to import over.









Hopefully we can get another thread going to order these with PWM built-in (with the mod approval, of course).


----------



## Xeio

If you put the higher ones on a fan controller, wouldn't that probably work too?

I'm happy with my AP-15's though, and my WC loop should be here Monday to put together (most of my GTs are just sitting in the packages waiting for my rads, cept the ones on my H70).


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Hopefully we can get another thread going to order these with PWM built-in (with the mod approval, of course).










heh... yeah you're not wrong there...


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Good call. They're definitely loud (the 3000 RPM model). The one that gives out decent amount of airflow while still maintaining relatively low dBA would be the 2150 RPM... one that Scythe USA decided not to import over.









Hopefully we can get another thread going to order these with PWM built-in (with the mod approval, of course).










Yeah, it's a shame.. I'm also wondering what happened to the thread like that guy, theriox asked over there, because I also don't know..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


heh... yeah you're not wrong there...










Heh


----------



## Therionx

heres the approved 2150 thread you are looking for 2150's


----------



## Daetlus

Count me in. I just bought 17 AP-15s.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daetlus;12115716*
> Count me in. I just bought 17 AP-15s.


17!! Leave some for the rest of us. lol







Anyway, you're added and thanks for joining.


----------



## whipple16

got 3 AP-15's currently, hopefully i'll have 5 2150's soon


----------



## reaper~

^ Added & welcome to the club.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12116666*
> got 3 AP-15's currently, hopefully i'll have 5 2150's soon


That's the spirit!


----------



## Therionx

lol, you can add me to the club too. 24 AP-15s currently and hopefully 24 2150s soon.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Therionx;12117064*
> lol, you can add me to the club too. 24 AP-15s currently and hopefully 24 2150s soon.


24?! Good gods, this must be a new record..

I apologies for my curiosity, but, would you mind to tell us what you are using them all for?


----------



## Therionx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;12117096*
> 24?! Good gods, this must be a new record..
> 
> I apologies for my curiosity, but, would you mind to tell us what you are using them all for?


lol, 3 GTX360s running them in push/pull and a RX360 running them in push/pull. and you can add 2 more to that cause i forgot about the 2 im using on my Rx120 in push/pull


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hi all, I want to buy some high speed GT's AP-29's in fact, I want to run them off my rheobus extreme fan controller but I noticed the AP-29's are advertised with a molex and 3 pin RPM connector.

Can anyone confirm whether I just need to plug the 3 Pin into the fan controller and I'm good to go? or does the fan need to be rewired?

Chur!


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117200*
> Hi all, I want to buy some high speed GT's AP-29's in fact, I want to run them off my rheobus extreme fan controller but I noticed the AP-29's are advertised with a molex and 3 pin RPM connector.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether I just need to plug the 3 Pin into the fan controller and I'm good to go? or does the fan need to be rewired?
> 
> Chur!


No need to rewire the fan, it will work with the fan controller perfectly with no modifications. The RPM wire is the wire for sensing the current fan RPM.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117200*
> Hi all, I want to buy some high speed GT's AP-29's in fact, I want to run them off my rheobus extreme fan controller but I noticed the AP-29's are advertised with a molex and 3 pin RPM connector.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether I just need to plug the 3 Pin into the fan controller and I'm good to go? or does the fan need to be rewired?
> 
> Chur!


should be fine.

by molex + 3 pin, im sure they mean the same thing as the Yate Loons.

and by 3 pin rpm im thinking that if u just plug the 3 pin to a controller...like the scythe kaze master? or one of the lamptrons that reads rpms, it'll tell u the rpms and lets you control it...so 3 pin= power and rpm sensor?

that's what i believe


----------



## wholeeo

Add me, I have 3 AP-15's and will prob add 4 more in the future.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12117235*
> No need to rewire the fan, it will work with the fan controller perfectly with no modifications. The RPM wire is the wire for sensing the current fan RPM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12117276*
> should be fine.
> 
> by molex + 3 pin, im sure they mean the same thing as the Yate Loons.
> 
> and by 3 pin rpm im thinking that if u just plug the 3 pin to a controller...like the scythe kaze master? or one of the lamptrons that reads rpms, it'll tell u the rpms and lets you control it...so 3 pin= power and rpm sensor?
> 
> that's what i believe


Thanks boys! Placing my order now for 10 of them









Edit: This is why i asked guys. Notice theres only what appears to be one yellow live wire and no ground? Is that a bit odd?


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117321*
> Thanks boys! Placing my order now for 10 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is why i asked guys. Notice theres only what appears to be one yellow live wire and no ground? Is that a bit odd?










I was confused! You would have to re-wire that to work with the fan controller.

However it wouldn't be very hard just get an old fan cable and solder the two wires together.

Alternatively you could get some 2150 RPM gentletyphoons, they come with the correct connector installed by default. See sig for details.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117321*
> Thanks boys! Placing my order now for 10 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is why i asked guys. Notice theres only what appears to be one yellow live wire and no ground? Is that a bit odd?


No. That's perfect. You get one with each Yate Loon fan. Right now my testbed rig is downstairs running with those. It allows you to get power from Molex while reporting rpm's to the motherboard.

This is an adapter, separate from the 3-pin plug attached to the fan itself.


----------



## reaper~

Let me clear up some confusion (since I have all 3 new high-speed GTs). These new GTs come with a 4-pin molex connection that Scythe specifically said you have to connect to a PSU (that usually means connect to a fan controller at your own risk and hopefully you have a fan controller that has a few molex connectors on it and able to handle the power requirement):










That yellow cable you see is for connecting to a mobo header or a fan controller *only for RPM sensing* (since they're not PWM).










And this is where you're supposed to plug into the PSU (according to Scythe) which is a 4-pin molex.










All 3 models have the same connectors. Hope this helps.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12117458*
> No. That's perfect. You get one with each Yate Loon fan. Right now my testbed rig is downstairs running with those. It allows you to get power from Molex while reporting rpm's to the motherboard.
> 
> This is an adapter, separate from the 3-pin plug attached to the fan itself.


Thanks ehume, I am using Yates right now and I am certain they have a black and yellow wire, obviously they are not PWN fans but

I am concerned that I dont want to drop 200-300 bucks on fans only to find out I need to run them a 3000rpm 24/7, thats why I'm trying to make sure fan controller will work. BTW it will be 2 fans per channel (30w /channel controller).

So are you saying that I use the molex for power and plug the PWM sensor into my fan controller? And that will allow me to undervolt them? or am I missing something completely?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12117484*
> Let me clear up some confusion (since I have all 3 new high-speed GTs). These new GTs come with a 4-pin molex connection that Scythe specifically said you have to connect to a PSU (that usually means connect to a fan controller at your own risk and hopefully you have a fan controller that has a few molex connectors on it and able to handle the power requirement):
> 
> That yellow cable you see is for connecting to a mobo header or a fan controller only for RPM sensing (since they're not PWM).
> 
> And this is where you're supposed to plug into the PSU (according to Scythe) which is a 4-pin molex.
> 
> All 3 models have the same connectors. Hope this helps.


Thanks for explaining that reaper, that seems like alot of molex connecters at that back of my case (I want 10 fans!) Maybe I'm better off with 1850 or 2150 models?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117571*
> Thanks ehume, I am using Yates right now and I am certain they have a black and yellow wire, obviously they are not PWN fans but
> 
> I am concerned that I dont want to drop 200-300 bucks on fans only to find out I need to run them a 3000rpm 24/7, thats why I'm trying to make sure fan controller will work. BTW it will be 2 fans per channel (30w /channel controller).
> 
> So are you saying that I use the molex for power and plug the PWM sensor into my fan controller? And that will allow me to undervolt them? or am I missing something completely?


Not PWM. PWM uses plugs that are mostly compatible with 3-pin plugs. What Scythe has are 4-pin Molex, not 4-pin fan plugs.

While I was composing my post, reaper~ posted an absolutely clear exposition. Look at that. He's got the fans.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12117632*
> Thanks for explaining that reaper, that seems like alot of molex connecters at that back of my case (I want 10 fans!) Maybe I'm better off with 1850 or 2150 models?


You're welcome and if you don't mind the noise then go for it. Otherwise, stick with either 1850 or 2150 models.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Therionx;12117064*
> lol, you can add me to the club too. 24 AP-15s currently and hopefully 24 2150s soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;12117277*
> Add me, I have 3 AP-15's and will prob add 4 more in the future.


Both of you are added.


----------



## LuckY07

I have 4 AP-15's that I hooked up in a push pull. I'm currently experiencing some whirring noises though. Is this normal?

I'm wondering if it has to do with using a y-splitter to a fan controller. The noise is not terribly loud, more noticeable if I run the 2 push fans at a different rpm than the 2 pull.


----------



## seesee

one stupid question..

I know there are 2 arrows on the any classic fan.. one stats the direction of the air flow and the other stats the fan spinning direction?..

I know I have to mount the fan according to the direction of the air flow I desire. Do I need to mount the fan according to the fan spinning direction?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckY07;12123137*
> I have 4 AP-15's that I hooked up in a push pull. I'm currently experiencing some whirring noises though. Is this normal?
> 
> I'm wondering if it has to do with using a y-splitter to a fan controller. The noise is not terribly loud, more noticeable if I run the 2 push fans at a different rpm than the 2 pull.


Could be some resonance coming from pitching 4 high speed rotors/blades up against a 240 rad? Try eliminating that y-splitter first to see if the sound will go away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12125717*
> one stupid question..
> I know I have to mount the fan according to the direction of the air flow I desire. Do I need to mount the fan according to the fan spinning direction?


There's no such thing as a stupid question.







And you should just mount the fan according to the air flow that you want, regardless of the fan spinning direction (if I understand the question correctly).

Also is this gonna be use as a case fan or are you putting it on a radiator (H50, H70 and so on)?


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12126246*
> Could be some resonance coming from pitching 4 high speed rotors/blades up against a 240 rad? Try eliminating that y-splitter first to see if the sound will go away.
> 
> There's no such thing as a stupid question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you should just mount the fan according to the air flow that you want, regardless of the fan spinning direction (if I understand the question correctly).
> 
> Also is this gonna be use as a case fan or are you putting it on a radiator (H50, H70 and so on)?


I'm using it on a radiator(H70)


----------



## reaper~

^ I'm assuming you're using 2 of them in a push/pull either as intake or exhaust. It's fine as long as you have 2 of them going in the same direction.

<--- H70 <

(this would be exhaust)

or

> H70

> (and intake)


----------



## ehume

Martinm210 found that there are certain rpm's where the AP-15 has resonances. One of his threads is here.


----------



## ehume

SVC seems to be selling AP-30's for $15.99.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Martinm210 found that there are certain rpm's where the AP-15 has resonances. One of his threads is here.


I don't hear any resonances at all from my AP-15, only from those newer, high-speed models.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


SVC seems to be selling AP-30's for $15.99.


Great find! Thanks.


----------



## Stensby

Guess I can join, have a AP-15 on my Ven X, hopefully soon to be 2x 2150's!


----------



## reaper~

^ Added & welcome!









Whoohoo.. this club almost reaches its first 100 members.


----------



## virtualmadden

I've been using AP-14s on a Megahalems for a little while now. Bought two AP-15s for comparison and love them. For a little while, I couldn't figure out why I was getting some noise and it appears as though the fins are brushing the fan blades. I'll have to find some cushion so I can get my push/pull set back up


----------



## shawnoen

Can I join?









Have a couple dozen GT 1850s and about a dozen 1450s. Used to use the 1450s exclusively but found the 1850s to be nearly as quiet and I run all my builds with fan controllers....

Using six 1850s on my current system thats a Lian Li X900. Painted the fan blades satin white but am in the process of painting some more fans flat black instead to change up the look a bit...

Had some new stickers made too to match the black blades better.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virtualmadden*


I've been using AP-14s on a Megahalems for a little while now. Bought two AP-15s for comparison and love them. For a little while, I couldn't figure out why I was getting some noise and it appears as though the fins are brushing the fan blades. I'll have to find some cushion so I can get my push/pull set back up



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Can I join?










Both of you are added and shawnoen, nice rig!


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Can I join, just added 3 ap-14's. OMG I love these things!


----------



## reaper~

^ Added. Welcome to the club.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Added. Welcome to the club.










thanks, im really loving these bad boys. Def a better choice than my silverstone fans.

GT's are def my go to fans now


----------



## reaper~

You know, I didn't like these fans at first. What's with the different blades color & the housing. But then once I mounted the first fan, I couldn't hear any noise coming out of it at all. Not to mention it was still spinning waaayy... after I turned off my PC. lol

You could say it made a fan boi out of me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virtualmadden*


I've been using AP-14s on a Megahalems for a little while now. Bought two AP-15s for comparison and love them. For a little while, I couldn't figure out why I was getting some noise and it appears as though the fins are brushing the fan blades. I'll have to find some cushion so I can get my push/pull set back up


Get these. You get two in a pack. I use one for my daughter's Megahalems:










and for my Mugen 2:


----------



## Blazing angel

any review of the 3000 rpm models?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel;12145231*
> any review of the 3000 rpm models?


I hooked mine up and it was pretty loud at full speed. Since the connector is a 4-pin molex, I couldn't hook to my fan controller to calm things down. lol The amount of air flow on these new models are pretty incredible though. I felt strong force of air coming from 2 of them I use on H50 (intake). If I could lower the RPM just a little bit it would be perfect.


----------



## jalyst

^ Yeah no speed control sux, I've got an AP-31 that just arrived, along with a bunch of 15's & some 14's.
I'm still investigating the best discrete controller for my needs, I'll have a mixture of PWM and non-PWM fans.
At first I'll try to make do with my MB, but LT I'll want a controller....


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


^ Yeah no speed control sux, I've got an AP-31 that just arrived, along with a bunch of 15's & some 14's.
I'm still investigating the best discrete controller for my needs, I'll have a mixture of PWM and non-PWM fans. 
At first I'll try to make do with my MB, but LT I'll want a controller....


I have a Sunbeam if your interested. I dont use it at all.
[This is the one


----------



## seesee

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/12w-variable-speed-controller-for-pc-cooling-fans-21320#open full view

anyone use this neat tool for controlling their fan on the fly?

is quite cool! and it comes with world wide shipping!


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*


I have a Sunbeam if your interested. I dont use it at all.
[This is the one



Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


http://www.dealextreme.com/p/12w-var...ans-21320#open full view

anyone use this neat tool for controlling their fan on the fly?

is quite cool! and it comes with world wide shipping!


Both are too simplistic for my requirements.
As outlined in the thread I linked to...
Not focussing on that aspect right now, will get back to it later.
But thanks for the ideas/thoughts gents!


----------



## SimpleTech

I have a bunch of AP-15 but this is my newest addition:


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! You're added.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I have a bunch of AP-15 but this is my newest addition:


Nice... I got 1x AP-31, 6x AP-15 and 2x AP-14.....
And possibly 1x monster 25mm 5400 pwm & 1x 6300 38mm pwm on-the-way


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## ehume

I just received my AP-30. SVC was briefly selling them for $15.99 so i couldn't pass up a chance to get one.

It pushes a lot of air at 4276 rpm. It''s nowhere near as loud as my San Ace 9G1212P4G03's were. You could actually use one of these. It would not start at 5v. I could not blow start it at 5v. I had a finger guard on it so I was not going to try to hand start it.

Spinning down, it kept going and going and going. What incredible bearings it has.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12217937*
> ...I had a finger guard on it so I was not going to try to hand start it.
> 
> Spinning down, it kept going and going and going. What incredible bearings it has.


Good call there. I'm waiting for someone to stick their finger into one of these high speed GT's and post some pics here. You know it's bound to happen sooner or later. lol


----------



## ar3f

I'm scratching my head between 2xGT AP-15 or 2xGT-29/30/31 to set up a push/pull pair for the Corsair H70 - exhaust, horizontal position, top of case. The 120mm x 25mm pull (top) fan is outside the case and the top case cover barely locks over - hence, a 38 mm fan would not go up there. Well, I do not feel like changing H70 position etc.

My mobo Asus Rampage III Formula has 3 PWM connectors and te BIOS settings to control the fans (Opt fan 1 to 3) and hence I'd be tempted to go with the AP-15s.

Problem is, x58 gets quite hot ([email protected] GHz 40C idle, 75C in Prime95 small ff, IOH with fan 42 C idle). I tried 4.28 GHz but in a couple minutes of Prime95 temps raised in the 90+ C's so I gave up. Lower frequencies go in the high 70's , 80's - well, only in 100% CPU load benchmarking, otherwise temps are acceptable.

Hence, I'd rather go for higher cfm and static pressure with a pair of the new GT's but they are not PWM - not in US anyways - and also need higher amps.

My guess is that AP-29 (0.9 A), from what I've read through 50 pages of this thread, would be OK to connect to a mobo 3-pin fan connector.

AP-30 and AP31 need more than 1 Amp each and thus seem to need a fan controller - but I haven't seen any controller that has more than 1 Amp per connector.

So, I wonder what would y'all recommend: the AP-15 (while's still in stock), or AP-29 connected onboard (and hence some speed control), or AP-30/31 on PSU wire, full speed - don't want too much noise, though.


----------



## reaper~

^ My advice would be to pre-order a couple of 2150 RPM GT's from this thread and use a couple of AP-15's in push/pull while you wait for them to arrive.

I have the AP-29, 30 and 31 and they're all pretty loud, not to mention that all of them use 4 pins molex connector. Trust me, keep your sanity and order those 2150 RPM ones. lol


----------



## xyeLz

Hey all,

I just posted here http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post12255859 not knowing about this thread.

Does anyone have any input towards that spring?


----------



## ar3f

xyeLz:
youi can edit (cut) the other post and paste it here.

Did not see how those spring are positioned but I assume when new (and properly balanced) the fan would stay centered while spinning; in time, it will accumulate dust - say, a fan in vertical position is off for some time and dust sets on the top of the propeller.
Then, it will lose the balance at high revs and thus needs those springs to compensate.
All in all, guess for a clean fan you would not miss the springs.


----------



## nova_prime

questions about these new high speed Gentle Typhoons...

how are they on fan controllers??
any clicking noise??
any other thoughts...?


----------



## Eagle1337

I picked up two D1225C12B4AP-14s
Nova afaik they work great on controllers, no clicking.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime;12269223*
> questions about these new high speed Gentle Typhoons...
> 
> how are they on fan controllers??
> any clicking noise??
> any other thoughts...?


No clicking.
They sound sweet on even the junliest fan controllers that make other fans sound bad.

There are rpm ranges where resonances can be measured (See posts by Martinm210) but I haven't heard them.

Actually, get AP-14's for your heatsink and you won't need a controller.


----------



## xyeLz

I own AP-14 and AP-15









Check em out!: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/933567-stealthtyphoons.html#post12273669


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;12269235*
> I picked up two D1225C12B4AP-14s
> Nova afaik they work great on controllers, no clicking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;12274733*
> I own AP-14 and AP-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out!: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/933567-stealthtyphoons.html#post12273669


You're both added to the list.


----------



## breenemeister

I've got 8 AP-15s in my possession, but only 3 are in my case now. 4 of them are still in the wrapper. I had this plan to replace the top 230 mm fans in my CM ATCS 840 with 3 of them, use one as rear exhaust, 2 as bottom intakes, and 2 behind the hard drives. However, right now, I've got two behind the hard drives and one as a bottom intake. I had one in the rear of the case, but removed it based on a picture ehume posted with his case. When I looked at my case, the rear fan was so close to the pull fan on my cpu heatsink that it was really just more in the way, especially considering it's lower CFM compared to the Akasa viper at full load.

I'm really having a hard time liking them to be honest. In my opinion they're plenty loud at full throttle and I can hear a kind of whine. I think it may have to do with the resonance of the aluminum case. I'll have to take a video so you can see me turning them up and see if you can hear it. I need to get some dynamat in there and see if that helps!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister;12278989*
> I'm really having a hard time liking them to be honest. In my opinion they're plenty loud at full throttle and I can hear a kind of whine. I think it may have to do with the resonance of the aluminum case. I'll have to take a video so you can see me turning them up and see if you can hear it. I need to get some dynamat in there and see if that helps!


Don't worry.. you're not the first one to say this. A few people have reported this whiny noise coming out of their GT's. Maybe it's defective or maybe the whiny noise is only apply to a small group of people with sensitive hearing, we don't know.









As for me, I haven't heard any whining noise coming out of my sig rig (with 5 GT's in there, sometimes running at full speed).


----------



## Therionx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12279038*
> Don't worry.. you're not the first one to say this. A few people have reported this whiny noise coming out of their GT's. Maybe it's defective or maybe the whiny noise is only apply to a small group of people with sensitive hearing, we don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I haven't heard any whining noise coming out of my sig rig (with 5 GT's in there, sometimes running at full speed).


It seems as if just some of the fans have a bearing whine to them. I just ordered 24 AP-15s for a few build i have recently been finishing up and out the 24, 3 of them were actually seized out of the box and 6 of them have some weird bearing whine thats noticeably audible over the other fans. Its defiantly something with the fans.


----------



## seesee

can i say this... is Made In Indonesia =X


----------



## Citra

Ap-15 a good choice for push pull on the 212+ and are they PWM?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister;12278989*
> I've got 8 AP-15s in my possession, but only 3 are in my case now. 4 of them are still in the wrapper. I had this plan to replace the top 230 mm fans in my CM ATCS 840 with 3 of them, use one as rear exhaust, 2 as bottom intakes, and 2 behind the hard drives. However, right now, I've got two behind the hard drives and one as a bottom intake. I had one in the rear of the case, but removed it based on a picture ehume posted with his case. When I looked at my case, the rear fan was so close to the pull fan on my cpu heatsink that it was really just more in the way, especially considering it's lower CFM compared to the Akasa viper at full load.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time liking them to be honest. In my opinion they're plenty loud at full throttle and I can hear a kind of whine. I think it may have to do with the resonance of the aluminum case. I'll have to take a video so you can see me turning them up and see if you can hear it. I need to get some dynamat in there and see if that helps!


First of all, lubricate your fans. Yes, they're ball bearing, but they're not sealed. Lubricating can help (see my sig).

Second, get some of these. They are the very best vibration isolators (I've bought some of all of them, so I have compared), and shipping is included in the price.

Finally, for future reference: I have learned that of all the GT's the AP-14's are the best balance of performance and noise. Even then you might wish to use lower rpm versions. Right now I'm using an AP-12 and two AP-13's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12279249*
> Ap-15 a good choice for push pull on the 212+ and are they PWM?


An AP-15 would be an excellent choice for a push fan for your 212+. For p/p, I'd recommend a pair of AP-14's. Much quieter.

And they are not PWM. For that, consider a Blade Master.

Hmm. Will a 212+ fit a 140mm fan with 120mm screw holes? I'm thinking of the TY-140. Very quiet, very effective.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12279249*
> Ap-15 a good choice for push pull on the 212+ and are they PWM?


nope they are not PWM =x


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12279249*
> Ap-15 a good choice for push pull on the 212+ and are they PWM?


The AP15 aren't PWM but it's so quiet i doubt it will give you noise problems.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. Will a 212+ fit a 140mm fan with 120mm screw holes? I'm thinking of the TY-140. Very quiet, very effective.


Yes it will. The brackets that hold the fans are completely flat on the fan side so that there is nothing that would get in the way of a 140mm fan.









See here, the fan will be attached to the far left side of the left bracket and the far right side of the right bracket if that makes sense.
Here is a better image showing the fans attached the the brackets and on the heatsink.


----------



## ASO7

My AP15... (the painting isnt finished)


----------



## Citra

Ok I will rep everyone who helped once I get on my computer! Thanks!

But are the ap-15 fans worth it at $21 cad?


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Ok I will rep everyone who helped once I get on my computer! Thanks!

But are the ap-15 fans worth it at $21 cad?


if you are using it for casing fan, I would suggest noctuas but if you need them for radiators, AP-15 are the best.


----------



## King Nothing

2 x Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm Case Fan


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

FrozenCPU has some for $16 and shipping at least for me isn't too expensive. Not sure how much it costs in Canada, but hope this helps.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


2 x Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm Case Fan



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASO7*


My AP15... (the painting isnt finished)











Nice work there. Both of you are added.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*


Yes it will. The brackets that hold the fans are completely flat on the fan side so that there is nothing that would get in the way of a 140mm fan.









See here, the fan will be attached to the far left side of the left bracket and the far right side of the right bracket if that makes sense.
Here is a better image showing the fans attached the the brackets and on the heatsink.


A-HA! I know those fan clips. My Hyper Z600R has those. I should try them with TY-140's, since I have two free ATM.

It's almost worth buying a Hyper 212+, just to see if that would work. Two of TY-140's would run $24 US ATM, about what a discounted 212+ is running ATM. Very cool.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


First of all, lubricate your fans. Yes, they're ball bearing, but they're not sealed. Lubricating can help (see my sig).

Second, get some of these. They are the very best vibration isolators (I've bought some of all of them, so I have compared), and shipping is included in the price.

Finally, for future reference: I have learned that of all the GT's the AP-14's are the best balance of performance and noise. Even then you might wish to use lower rpm versions. Right now I'm using an AP-12 and two AP-13's.

An AP-15 would be an excellent choice for a push fan for your 212+. For p/p, I'd recommend a pair of AP-14's. Much quieter.

And they are not PWM. For that, consider a Blade Master.

Hmm. Will a 212+ fit a 140mm fan with 120mm screw holes? I'm thinking of the TY-140. Very quiet, very effective.


I just found your fan lubrication post the other day. I may try it at some point. As for the isolators, I currently have the fans mounted with rubber o-rings between the fan shroud and the case metal. Would the isolators offer a substantial improvement? I have some of another brand I could try out temporarily.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breenemeister*


I just found your fan lubrication post the other day. I may try it at some point. As for the isolators, I currently have the fans mounted with rubber o-rings between the fan shroud and the case metal. Would the isolators offer a substantial improvement? I have some of another brand I could try out temporarily.


You could try the other brand, but the ones I linked to are the best.

The problem I've had with rubber washers and steel screws is that the screws hold on tight enough that low frequency vibrations are transmitted just fine. All of my case fans are held on with those Nexus isolators.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


A-HA! I know those fan clips. My Hyper Z600R has those. I should try them with TY-140's, since I have two free ATM.

It's almost worth buying a Hyper 212+, just to see if that would work. Two of TY-140's would run $24 US ATM, about what a discounted 212+ is running ATM. Very cool.


So what do you think of AP-15 or AP-14 vs TY-140?


----------



## magicase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*


So what do you think of AP-15 or AP-14 vs TY-140?


I would go with TY-140 > AP-15 > AP-14.

From what i have seen there is little difference between TY-140 and AP-15.


----------



## jalyst

^ what's this, is there a new AP-15 killer?


----------



## magicase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


^ what's this, is there a new AP-15 killer?


Not killer. Just an alternative solution at a cheaper price.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*


Yes it will. The brackets that hold the fans are completely flat on the fan side so that there is nothing that would get in the way of a 140mm fan.









See here, the fan will be attached to the far left side of the left bracket and the far right side of the right bracket if that makes sense.
Here is a better image showing the fans attached the the brackets and on the heatsink.


I bought my 212+ (3 months ago exactly, nov 7th lol) and I got wire clips instead of plastic brackets.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase;12293915*
> I bought my 212+ (3 months ago exactly, nov 7th lol) and I got wire clips instead of plastic brackets.


Weird, maybe they've changed their style since I got mine a few months before you. Gotta wonder why they would do that though. I'm glad I got those black plastic ones though because wire clips look cheap and can ruin the look of the whole case (at least for me.)

Edit: I think they must have changed it, just did a quick look and pretty much all of the ones I saw had those wire clips. Here's the only one I saw with the old plastic clips, though of course you can never be sure if that image is accurate unless you buy it.


----------



## ehume

The TY-140 is very quiet. Only get an AP-15 if you need the extra airflow/pressure.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Can it be mounted horizontally? I might look into putting one on the bottom of my Haf 922 and move that second AP-15 to the heatsink for p/p.
This is it right?


----------



## magicase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


The TY-140 is very quiet. Only get an AP-15 if you need the extra airflow/pressure.


I thought the TY140 had more airflow than AP15


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


I thought the TY140 had more airflow than AP15

















It's bigger, but I think it has less static pressure but more CFM due to being 140mm. I'm not 100% sure though. I figure they're pretty close in most things except noise, as the TY-140 is really quiet. But I have been contemplating between a TY-140 or a GT AP-15 recently myself.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


It's bigger, but I think it has less static pressure but more CFM due to being 140mm. I'm not 100% sure though. I figure they're pretty close in most things except noise, as the TY-140 is really quiet. But I have been contemplating between a TY-140 or a GT AP-15 recently myself.


I think TY-140 is made in Taiwan? They have better quality control if you ask me.. I notice people do get different result for GT AP-15 in terms of noise, there was this guy who disassemble 10++ GT AP-15 and found that a few of his fan is missing a spring that is use for stabilizing the Fan. PS GT AP-15 are made in Indonesia


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


I think TY-140 is made in Taiwan? They have better quality control if you ask me.. I notice people do get different result for GT AP-15 in terms of noise, there was this guy who disassemble 10++ GT AP-15 and found that a few of his fan is missing a spring that is use for stabilizing the Fan. PS GT AP-15 are made in Indonesia


Actually I believe the TY-140's are made in China.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...roundup_9.html









2nd to last picture in that page shows a TY-140 with a Made in China printed on it. Doesn't mean all made there, but at least some are heh.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


Actually I believe the TY-140's are made in China.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...roundup_9.html









2nd to last picture in that page shows a TY-140 with a Made in China printed on it. Doesn't mean all made there, but at least some are heh.


oic, actually I do trust China Made electronic products now.. they are really spending a lot to deal with their quality issues, of cos not as good as Taiwan but they are catching up.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


oic, actually I do trust China Made electronic products now.. they are really spending a lot to deal with their quality issues, of cos not as good as Taiwan but they are catching up.


I sure find my asus to have horrible quality. TBH a lot of stuff is made in china and is of quality that includes electronics. Your Seasonic is chinese made too.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


I sure find my asus to have horrible quality. TBH a lot of stuff is made in china and is of quality that includes electronics. Your Seasonic is chinese made too.


Well Yes, they come a long way since 10 years ago. I find a lot of folks still have the mentality that China stuff are of low quality.

I must admit I still prefer Germany products over any country and I won't buy china made pharma products.

For branded textile goods, I don't buy china made too, not because of the quality but I hate the idea that someone can steal from the factory and sell it at discounted price to others and I am paying the full price.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


For branded textile goods, I don't buy china made too, not because of the quality but I hate the idea that someone can steal from the factory and sell it at discounted price to others and I am paying the full price.


Yet a lot if not most of the components in your sig rig are made in china.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Yet a lot if not most of the components in your sig rig are made in china.


yes but I get them at a discounted rate too!!! heehee, for example my SSD cost me $100USD

i7 920 D0 - 2nd hand $130SGD
ASUS TUF Sabertooth x58 - $300SGD
Intel SSD - $130 SGD
Corsair H70 - $130 SGD
Seasonic X Series 750 - $200SGD
G. skill Rams - $200 SGD
Palit GTX 460 sonic 2GB - $300SGD
HAFX - 2nd hand $170 SGD
GT AP-15 x 3 - $50 SGD


----------



## Eagle1337

Yeah even without discounted prices, China can keep up just as well as everyone else. Yes china goes from horrid quality right up to the very best but so does everyone other place that manufacturer's items.


----------



## seesee

just curious what do I need to buy for sleeving the wires together for GT AP-15.

I find wires quite ugly but I don't want to sleeve them one by one but all together like noctua fans... Sorry if this question can be easily googled.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12319971*
> just curious what do I need to buy for sleeving the wires together for GT AP-15.
> 
> I find wires quite ugly but I don't want to sleeve them one by one but all together like noctua fans... Sorry if this question can be easily googled.


help?


----------



## Siegfried262

For a cheap solution you could use electrical tape to "sleeve" the cables together.

Alternatively you can get some of this from FrozenCpu. Pretty easy to work with.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3752/slv-51/FrozenCPU_EZ-Sleeve_Cable_Sleeve_-_UV_YELLOW.html?tl=g35c177s375#blank


----------



## Eagle1337

One of my GTs has an odd little humm/maybe motor whine, that normal for it? (other one isn't here yet) Although I gotta say it's an amazing fan (since i don't got my megahalems yet i stuck it on my side panel). dropped my temps by about 2-3 degrees on the video card.


----------



## Siegfried262

What speed is it?

My 1450 Gentle Typhoons are quiet as can be on my 212+ but I had them mounted on the front of my P183 (back when I had a P183) and the restriction from the dust filters made them a bit noisy.

It seems the noise signature of the GTs can vary a bit from person to person though.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;12328235*
> What speed is it?


1,450s.


----------



## Siegfried262

That's the same speed I have.

The bit of noise you're hearing is normal though.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;12328182*
> One of my GTs has an odd little humm/maybe motor whine, that normal for it? (other one isn't here yet) Although I gotta say it's an amazing fan (since i don't got my megahalems yet i stuck it on my side panel). dropped my temps by about 2-3 degrees on the video card.


RMA, that is what I did too


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;12328108*
> For a cheap solution you could use electrical tape to "sleeve" the cables together.
> 
> Alternatively you can get some of this from FrozenCpu. Pretty easy to work with.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3752/slv-51/FrozenCPU_EZ-Sleeve_Cable_Sleeve_-_UV_YELLOW.html?tl=g35c177s375#blank


what about Noctua's sleeve. how they do it?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12328393*
> RMA, that is what I did too


But it doesn't sound bad or anything like that.


----------



## Siegfried262

I'm sure at manufacture they attach the sleeving cable before putting the 3-pin connector on at the front.

You could likely do the same but I've never sleeved a cable in such a fashion before. Although it doesn't look too complicated.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;12328455*
> I'm sure at manufacture they attach the sleeving cable before putting the 3-pin connector on at the front.
> 
> You could likely do the same but I've never sleeved a cable in such a fashion before. Although it doesn't look too complicated.


Yup it's fairly simple, take off the 3 pin connector and sleaver then put it back on.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;12328455*
> I'm sure at manufacture they attach the sleeving cable before putting the 3-pin connector on at the front.
> 
> You could likely do the same but I've never sleeved a cable in such a fashion before. Although it doesn't look too complicated.


but what kind of sleeve should I use? the sleeves need to be flexible too


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12328526*
> but what kind of sleeve should I use? the sleeves need to be flexible too


This. With heatshrink tubing you can get at Radio Shack or Home Depot or this. I love the PPCS Deluxe High Density Nylon Weave Sleeving. It's supple and smooth, like a really high quality shoelace. Also, lesser sleeving can melt and shrivel under a heat gun (you use that to shrink the heatshrink tubing). This stuff can handle your heat gun. It's all I use.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;12328235*
> My 1450 Gentle Typhoons are quiet as can be on my 212+ but I had them mounted on the front of my P183 (back when I had a P183) and the restriction from the dust filters made them a bit noisy.


I've actually heard that restrictive surfaces like dust filters make fans quieter...


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This. With heatshrink tubing you can get at Radio Shack or Home Depot or this. I love the PPCS Deluxe High Density Nylon Weave Sleeving. It's supple and smooth, like a really high quality shoelace. Also, lesser sleeving can melt and shrivel under a heat gun (you use that to shrink the heatshrink tubing). This stuff can handle your heat gun. It's all I use.


So that 1st link is all one really needs to sleeve all ones fans?
Do I have to take the connectors off my fans or does it have a split down the middle so I can easily wrap it round?
Do I really need a special heat gun or can I make do with a hair dryer









TBH I don't know if I really care, does it really matter if I sleeve all my GT/Nidec's?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


So that 1st link is all one really needs to sleeve all ones fans?
Do I have to take the connectors off my fans or does it have a split down the middle so I can easily wrap it round?
Do I really need a special heat gun or can I make do with a hair dryer










you gotta take the connectors off. then put the sleeve on and heat it up


----------



## jalyst

Nah too much of a PIA, I don't see what the big deal is.
The fans are already awesome as is








Unless someone can highlight a very compelling reason?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


Nah too much of a PIA, I don't see what the big deal is.
The fans are already awesome as is








Unless someone can highlight a very compelling reason?


Makes them look nicer, no more ugly colored wires flailing everywhere.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Makes them look nicer, no more ugly colored wires flailing everywhere.


that's it?

cheers


----------



## seesee

any picture of a sleeved GT AP-15?


----------



## ehume

I'll get a better shot later tonight.

Taking off the plugs is not problem. You get a tiny screwdriver and push down in the slots, pull the wires one by one. Sleeve it. Put the Heatshrink on and shrink that. then put the plugs back on.


----------



## ehume

Sleeved with PPCS Deluxe High Density Nylon Weave Sleeving - 1/4" - Black. Heatshrink is PPCS Heatshrink 3/8 Inch black.

The heatshrink next to the fan is too short. The segment over the sleeve should be longer.


----------



## seesee

wow thanks..

just to confirm what is the diameter of the sleeve and heatsink you use?

so i can just buy off the rack with the right size..


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


wow thanks..

just to confirm what is the diameter of the sleeve and heatsink you use?

so i can just buy off the rack with the right size..


I put the links in my post, but the sleeving was 0.25" (1/4 inch), the heatshrink tubing 0.375" (3/8 inch). In theory 3:1 heatshrink tubing should shrink to 1/8 inch.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all, I have some AP-15s en route as we speak. I am going to pop them into my H70 upon arrival for push/pull. Does anyone use a fan controller with theirs? I am highly considering it, as I mainly want the high RPM for long gaming seshes, video encoding, and stress testing. Any recommendations? potentially 5.25" bay multi-fan controllers?

Does anyone see any issues with the H70 fan wire splitter going directly into a one fan controller as opposed to actually running the fans individually into separate controllers?


----------



## Eagle1337

I have my GTs controlled off of my lamptron fc5, they are on one line via a Y adapter.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


Hey all, I have some AP-15s en route as we speak. I am going to pop them into my H70 upon arrival for push/pull. Does anyone use a fan controller with theirs? I am highly considering it, as I mainly want the high RPM for long gaming seshes, video encoding, and stress testing. Any recommendations? potentially 5.25" bay multi-fan controllers?


Currently I have a similar setup, an H70 with 2 GT AP-15 hooked up separately to Scythe's Kaze Master Pro (up to 6 fans with RPM and temps read-outs). No problem undervolting these GT's and they work perfectly but I usually keep both fans running at max RPM since they're not that loud plus I like to keep my CPU as cool as possible (without going full water just yet







).


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


<SNIP>

I'll get a better shot later tonight.

Taking off the plugs is not problem. You get a tiny screwdriver and push down in the slots, pull the wires one by one. Sleeve it. Put the Heatshrink on and shrink that. then put the plugs back on.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


<SNIP>

Sleeved with PPCS Deluxe High Density Nylon Weave Sleeving - 1/4" - Black. Heatshrink is PPCS Heatshrink 3/8 Inch black.

The heatshrink next to the fan is too short. The segment over the sleeve should be longer.


Thanks a lot for that Ehume, very helpful, rep'd you twice









Now that I can "see" what exactly is required, it looks like it may be worthwhile.
As it seems like it'd be very simple to do...

Aside from making the fans look neater/more professional, it doesn't seem to do anything spectacular.
But if it's cheap and quick, then why not do it!?

Do you really need a heat gun or can you get by with something else? (e.g hair dryer)


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


<SNIP>


I'm considering one or a combo of t-balancers...
http://www.t-balancer.com/english/index.htm
As I don't have a spare 3.5" or 5.25" bay, & I don't care about manual control as much as auto.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Currently I have a similar setup, an H70 with 2 GT AP-15 hooked up separately to Scythe's Kaze Master Pro (up to 6 fans with RPM and temps read-outs). No problem undervolting these GT's and they work perfectly but I usually keep both fans running at max RPM since they're not that loud plus I like to keep my CPU as cool as possible (without going full water just yet







).











Thanks, +rep. I was looking at the normal Scythe Kaze Master (4 fan) controller. Honestly I don't even care much for any sort of displays as I track all my temps/rpm through apps anyways. But as far as I can see, these are pretty basic compared to other fan controllers out there.

My case has built in controllers for the top 200mm, and 2 front 120mms.. and I do have a zalman fan-mate from an old CPU heatsink. I may try that for now on my H70+AP-15's, however I may go for the 5.25" controller down the road. They are just so convenient, cool looking, and versatile. Not to mention, it would clean up my wire management just a little bit.

edit: One more question for you -

I am running the stock Corsair fans on the low rpm setting. If you can recall, are the GT AP-15s about similar to that noise level? I see a few dbm difference between the two.. but if it is only a little bit louder to run the ap-15s at 1850rpm over stock corsair at 1550rpm... I'll deal with it haha


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


Thanks, +rep. I was looking at the normal Scythe Kaze Master (4 fan) controller. Honestly I don't even care much for any sort of displays as I track all my temps/rpm through apps anyways. But as far as I can see, these are pretty basic compared to other fan controllers out there.

My case has built in controllers for the top 200mm, and 2 front 120mms.. and I do have a zalman fan-mate from an old CPU heatsink. I may try that for now on my H70+AP-15's, however I may go for the 5.25" controller down the road. They are just so convenient, cool looking, and versatile. Not to mention, it would clean up my wire management just a little bit.

edit: One more question for you -

I am running the stock Corsair fans on the low rpm setting. If you can recall, are the GT AP-15s about similar to that noise level? I see a few dbm difference between the two.. but if it is only a little bit louder to run the ap-15s at 1850rpm over stock corsair at 1550rpm... I'll deal with it haha


is much quieter! but you still need to under volt it to achieve near silence.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


One more question for you -

I am running the stock Corsair fans on the low rpm setting. If you can recall, are the GT AP-15s about similar to that noise level? I see a few dbm difference between the two.. but if it is only a little bit louder to run the ap-15s at 1850rpm over stock corsair at 1550rpm... I'll deal with it haha


It wouldn't be louder, it'd be the same or even quieter like seesee said. But when you crank those stock Corsair fans up to 2000 RPM then the GT's are waaay quieter. lol

Oh and thanks for the rep.


----------



## nerdybeat

Wooooooooo after lurking these forums for a bit I decided to track my shipment... and it said delivered! 30 mins later....

















With the lower voltage cords that came in the H70.. they are near silent. Reseated the block with my own ShinEtsu x23 TIM.

Lovin it!


----------



## reaper~

^ Very nice! Congrats on your new H70. I love mine and the temps are amazing. Are you planning to add another GPU for CF later on?

That's a good looking rig, btw.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Very nice! Congrats on your new H70. I love mine and the temps are amazing. Are you planning to add another GPU for CF later on?

That's a good looking rig, btw.










Thanks!!!

Yea I am planning on CF later for sure.. I got sweet deals building this through the holidays, however the 69XX series dropped about 1.5 months after my build =(

I will make the decision on CF my 6870 (when prices drop a bit), or upgrading to CF 69XXs when I need the bump. The $ is the ultimate dictator of my decision when I need the upgrade


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


<SNIP>
Aside from making the fans look neater/more professional, it doesn't seem to do anything spectacular.
But if it's cheap and quick, then why not do it!?
Do you really need a heat gun or can you get by with something else? (e.g hair dryer)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*

You can try shrinking it with a hair dryer. My hair dryer didn't get hot enough to shrink the tubes.


Thank for confirming Ehume








Anyone else tried a hair dryer and had success?


----------



## jalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


Thanks, +rep. I was looking at the normal Scythe Kaze Master (4 fan) controller. Honestly I don't even care much for any sort of displays as I track all my temps/rpm through apps anyways. But as far as I can see, these are pretty basic compared to other fan controllers out there.

My case has built in controllers for the top 200mm, and 2 front 120mms.. and I do have a zalman fan-mate from an old CPU heatsink. I may try that for now on my H70+AP-15's, however I may go for the 5.25" controller down the road. They are just so convenient, cool looking, and versatile. Not to mention, it would clean up my wire management just a little bit.


So what don't you like about the t-balancers?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jalyst*


So what don't you like about the t-balancers?



Oh I think they are awesome, and they work really well. I would like easier access to changing speeds. If my case fans didn't have built in controllers I would have bought a 5.25" controller already but meh, I can live with this. I like to be able to turn up the fans when stress testing etc.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;12355407*
> I like to be able to turn up the fans when stress testing etc.


I believe you can do this with t-balancers, but perhaps a bit more tedious than having a physical dial.
Aside from not using a bay I like them for a several other reasons, but they're beyond the scope of this thread.

Cool n.p. was just curious


----------



## reaper~

Just a heads up, someone over at EVGA forum is selling Scythe high speed GT for $18 shipped. I believe you have to register to view threads there (it's in their Marketplace section). Good deal if you ask me..







also he moded the connection from molex to 3 pin on some of them.

Link to thread:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=854736

And here's what posted there:

2) Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 3000 RPM (D1225C12B7AP-29) - 3-pin modded

> $15 (+3 shipping) each

(3) Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 4250 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-30) - 3-pin modded

> $15 (+3 shipping) each

(2) Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 4250 RPM (D1225C12B9AP-30) (New in box)

> $15 (+3 shipping) each

They're not mine and I don't know the OP. lol Just thought I post here for some of you guys that want to try these new high speed GT for less.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Picked up 3 120mm AP-14s and 2 92mm AP-13s in the past few weeks. I actually like them the best out of all the GTs I have. My old faster GTs will go into the backup rig now









I like how the clip is on the GTs. Making it very easy to sleeve.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice. I updated the list.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

D1225C12B5AP-15 is my model number and I have 4 of them running on my 800D 2 of them are push pull on my H70.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

12 AP-15's just landed on my doorstep! These will be replacing the HS Yates on my radiators. Tested one earlier and I am shocked at how quiet even these 1850rpm GT's really are!


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12430257*
> 12 AP-15's just landed on my doorstep! These will be replacing the HS Yates on my radiators. Tested one earlier and I am shocked at how quiet even these 1850rpm GT's really are!


Welcome to the GT club, now you know why GT is considered a very fine made fan, don't you agree ?









The hardest part is to tell or convince other people that never used it on how good this fan is.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12430708*
> Welcome to the GT club, now you know why GT is considered a very fine made fan, don't you agree ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is to tell or convince other people that never used it on how good this fan is.


I saw them on youtube. They are so quiet.


----------



## Lost-boi

Can someone tell me if you can get to the solder points on the PCB where the wires meet the fan?
I know on my Yates I can just lift a sticker and solder away but I wanted to see if I can do the same with the AP-14's before I buy them.


----------



## reaper~

^ Hmm.. I don't know. I've never taken it apart.. maybe ehume would know this. You might wanna pm him or something.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Hmm.. I don't know. I've never taken it apart.. maybe ehume would know this. You might wanna pm him or something.


You think I would try to solder a GT? My iron is not that precise.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You think I would try to solder a GT? My iron is not that precise.


lol Oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## ehume

Foithermore, I would never mess with the pristine awesomeness of a GT or a San Ace. Some things are better left unspoiled.


----------



## The Sandman

I have a very odd question on GT AP-15's. I'm running a XSPC RS360 radiator with 3 GT's in a external rear vertical mount. Top fan location shows as Radiator 1, middle fan is Radiator 2 and lower fan is Radiator 3 (see snip attached) which shows HWMonitior.

Notice how the middle location is approx 100 rpm lower than the other two? This happens in either a pull or currently as a push setup. I thought I may have a bum fan after remembering this was the same case when I had two of these on a mugen in P/P. Pull side always read lower than push but thought nothing of it till mounting on this radiator. With all three in push or pull same results.

Now here's the odd part. I ordered a replacement fan and just installed it, that is why there's two snips combined into one. Left side is with new fan, right side is with old fan that I thought might be going bad. Look again at Radiator 2 rpm and tell me why this is. Could it be something with radiator? Or common when mounted on a radiator?

The case does have a rear exhaust (which is only running 60% at 1200 rpm) which is in line with the upper mounted rad fan and the lower mounted PSU also just partially inline with the lower rad fan but it barely has any output that you can feel.

I'm lost as to why the middle rad fan is always 100 - 125 rpm slower than the other two even with a brand new fan. Any thoughts?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12516559*
> I have a very odd question on GT AP-15's. I'm running a XSPC RS360 radiator with 3 GT's in a external rear vertical mount. Top fan location shows as Radiator 1, middle fan is Radiator 2 and lower fan is Radiator 3 (see snip attached) which shows HWMonitior.
> 
> Notice how the middle location is approx 100 rpm lower than the other two? This happens in either a pull or currently as a push setup. I thought I may have a bum fan after remembering this was the same case when I had two of these on a mugen in P/P. Pull side always read lower than push but thought nothing of it till mounting on this radiator. With all three in push or pull same results.
> 
> Now here's the odd part. I ordered a replacement fan and just installed it, that is why there's two snips combined into one. Left side is with new fan, right side is with old fan that I thought might be going bad. Look again at Radiator 2 rpm and tell me why this is. Could it be something with radiator? Or common when mounted on a radiator?
> 
> The case does have a rear exhaust (which is only running 60% at 1200 rpm) which is in line with the upper mounted rad fan and the lower mounted PSU also just partially inline with the lower rad fan but it barely has any output that you can feel.
> 
> I'm lost as to why the middle rad fan is always 100 - 125 rpm slower than the other two even with a brand new fan. Any thoughts?


100-125 rpm is within the normal variation of fans. If your second middle fan has lower rpm, it could simply be coincidence. Try swapping the fan positions. If the middle fan remains slower, then the middle rad probably has more resistance (dust?).


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12516747*
> 100-125 rpm is within the normal variation of fans. If your second middle fan has lower rpm, it could simply be coincidence. Try swapping the fan positions. If the middle fan remains slower, then the middle rad probably has more resistance (dust?).


Well as usual your right on the money! Not dust only a week old lol. But I did just take the old fan and plugged it in the G/F's rig and sure enough 1856 rpms free mounted lol. Must be a resistance thing in Rad. Well no problem I'm 1/3 the way on to having a P/P GT setup on the Rasa Kit now lol. Thanks man!!!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12516497*
> Foithermore, I would never mess with the pristine awesomeness of a GT or a San Ace. Some things are better left unspoiled.


I handwire everything in my builds. Im changing the wires to straight black and making them all the proper length without having to use adapters. If these are really as quiet as people say im going to ditch my fan controller and just have them at 12v all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12515685*
> You think I would try to solder a GT? My iron is not that precise.


Those solder points are not _that_ small lol. No different than soldering on a Yate Loon fan.


----------



## arrow0309

Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my Megahalems fans & I was just wondering (allready chosen to go for two GT AP-15) if two of these babies would agree running together with a third one (in this case a NB Multiframe M12-S3hs) a rear exhaust fan, joined alltogether through an Y 3pin to 3-4 3pin adaptor like this one:










All 3 connected to my EX58-UD5 cpu fan header & software controlled with the speedfan afterwards.
Thanks (for this excelent thread too)


----------



## ehume

Why not remove your rear grill and fan? Try that out for a while. It's quieter than having a third fan, and just as effective. See item 2 in my sig.


----------



## arrow0309

Up!
I'm even thinking to get two more GT's (AP-13) and make them work as exhaust top case fans.








Any advice?


----------



## reaper~

^ For case fan, I'd go with either AP-14 or AP-15. AP-14 provides good airflow with hardly any noise coming out of it. AP-15 provides even better airflow and if you have a fan controller, you can use it to dial down the RPM (when noise is an issue).


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ For case fan, I'd go with either AP-14 or AP-15. AP-14 provides good airflow with hardly any noise coming out of it. AP-15 provides even better airflow and if you have a fan controller, you can use it to dial down the RPM (when noise is an issue).










Great








How about the cooler's fans?
http://www.overclock.net/12542745-post799.html


----------



## JorundJ

_Random GT fact_ - A GT looks the most sexy when shes spinning.


----------



## Lost-boi

My 6 AP-14s should be in today!
Cant wait to desolder all the wires and go to town with rewiring them all!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12567895*
> My 6 AP-14s should be in today!
> Cant wait to desolder all the wires and go to town with rewiring them all!


Why you have to do that?


----------



## Levesque

I have 17 AP-15 in my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension.









For those searching those elusive Gentle Typhoon AP15, Dazmode has 50 in stock.









http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_88&products_id=1148


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12568908*
> Why you have to do that?


2 reasons.
1-I only need the power wires, I dont need the RPM wire.
2-I want custom lengths and all black wires.

EVERY wire in my build has been custom pinned/soldered/installed by myself.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12569388*
> 2 reasons.
> 1-I only need the power wires, I dont need the RPM wire.
> 2-I want custom lengths and all black wires.
> 
> EVERY wire in my build has been custom pinned/soldered/installed by myself.


Got it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12567895*
> My 6 AP-14s should be in today!
> Cant wait to desolder all the wires and go to town with rewiring them all!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12569036*
> I have 17 AP-15 in my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension.


Both of you are added! Welcome to the club.


----------



## King Nothing

I've had 2 GT14's in my case. Just built another system and waiting on Newegg to get them back in stock to get 4 more.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice looking rig you got there.


----------



## HAF_wit

4 AP-30's and 3 more on the way after I swap out my mobo for a shiny new b3.


----------



## Lost-boi

Got my AP-14s in and completely rewired them today.
These things are SUPER quiet. I love them so far!


----------



## Arksniper

I love my AP-15's they keep my rad nice and cool. (new member)


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Can someone please recommend me a powerful fan controller? I need it to be able run 4 AP-15's off each channel. My Rheobus Extreme is not cutting it at 30w per channel.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;12599553*
> Can someone please recommend me a powerful fan controller? I need it to be able run 4 AP-15's off each channel. My Rheobus Extreme is not cutting it at 30w per channel.


It doesn't seem to me that 4 AP-15's draw so much power:








Have a look at Martinm210's test on one AP-15:


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Yea I think my fan controller must be playing up. Cheers for posting the graphs


----------



## Lost-boi

You shouldnt have any issues with 4 fans to a channel.
I tested my 6 AP-14s with a killawatt meter and 6 of them only drew 4watts total.


----------



## Mightylobo

Any luck finding AP15 in Canada for cheap?

Dazmode seems to have them, but they are $20 a piece + taxes + shipping.

I have an order on NCIX for 25 bucks a pair.. but I don't think they will be getting shipment anytime soon.


----------



## reaper~

^ You'd better grab them while they're still in stock. It seems to be out of stock everywhere else.


----------



## King Nothing

Newegg has been out it seems like forever.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12673037*
> Newegg has been out it seems like forever.


I only buy fans from Newegg when they are running a special sale.


----------



## The Sandman

Has anybody else noticed the new improved price at Newegg?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185092
The other day they weren't even showing the sale price, OUCH.


----------



## arrow0309

Do you guys consider this a good price for a GT AP-15?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Do you guys consider this a good price for a GT AP-15?


I'd consider it average as most AP-15's I've seen for sale recently have been going from 15-20 dollars each. I suppose the tricky part is finding a vendor that actually has them *in stock*! (13.3 euros is roughly 18.38 US.)


----------



## Petey1013

Just ordered a couple AP-15s. They weren't the cheapest, but I just wanted to get a hold of them.


----------



## iTravis

Should I get the AP 14 or AP 15 for my case fans to use as exhaust on top of the Corsair 700D? Is the AP 15 louder than the AP 14 since noise is definitely my concern here?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12687239*
> Should I get the AP 14 or AP 15 for my case fans to use as exhaust on top of the Corsair 700D? Is the AP 15 louder than the AP 14 since noise is definitely my concern here?


You have 2 options, get the AP-14 and use it as is or get AP-15 and a fan controller to dial down the RPM (less noise). I'd go with option 2.


----------



## omnius19

well I'm stumped so I figured I'd ask the gentle typhoon experts. Do you guys think that 4 ap-14s are enough to cool a swiftech mcr-420 quite power ( http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9700/ex-rad-167/Swiftech_MCR420_Quiet_Power_Quad_120mm_Radiator_-_Black_MCR420-QP.html?tl=g30c95s570 ) or should I go for ap-15s. I want my case as quite as possible but I don't want the sacrifice to be ridiculous temps in my loop.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omnius19;12687633*
> well I'm stumped so I figured I'd ask the gentle typhoon experts. Do you guys think that 4 ap-14s are enough to cool a swiftech mcr-420 quite power ( http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9700/ex-rad-167/Swiftech_MCR420_Quiet_Power_Quad_120mm_Radiator_-_Black_MCR420-QP.html?tl=g30c95s570 ) or should I go for ap-15s. I want my case as quite as possible but I don't want the sacrifice to be ridiculous temps in my loop.


The AP-14's are probably your best bet for quiet vs performance. But for rad fans, check out Martinm210's work here, and here. Then post a question about the AP-14's vs the AP-15's


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


You have 2 options, get the AP-14 and use it as it or get AP-15 and a fan controller to dial down the RPM (less noise). I'd go with option 2.










Thank you for the reply, +rep. I'm gonna get a fan controller so looks like the AP 15 is the choice here.








By the way do you think 2 AP-15 are good on the Corsair H70? And what do you think about the fan controller from NZXT or Aerocool? the one with touch screen display. Are they good or I should get another instead?
EDIT: I see you use 2 AP-15 on your H70 there :d So I'm thinking of getting 5 AP-15, 3 on top of the Corsair 700D and 2 for the H70, any inputs?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


Thank you for the reply, +rep. I'm gonna get a fan controller so looks like the AP 15 is the choice here.








By the way do you think 2 AP-15 are good on the Corsair H70? And what do you think about the fan controller from NZXT or Aerocool? the one with touch screen display. Are they good or I should get another instead?


2 AP-15 are perfect for the H70.. that's what I'm using right now and temps are great (depends on your ambient though so YMMV).

As for the fan controller, I'd stay away from any touch screen. I almost bought one but then read a few reviews and seem they weren't that great (problem with the screen, can't really adjust the RPM the same way like with the knobs, etc). Currently I'm using Scythe's Kaze Master Pro and it's been great since it has the RPM readouts, temp sensors, up to 6 fans controller and so on.

Another one that I've heard good things is Lamptron. If you have a lot of fans in your rig then FC-8 might be for you. Here's their product page.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


2 AP-15 are perfect for the H70.. that's what I'm using right now and temps are great (depends on your ambient though so YMMV).

As for the fan controller, I'd stay away from any touch screen. I almost bought one but then read a few reviews and seem they weren't that great (problem with the screen, can't really adjust the RPM the same way like with the knobs, etc). Currently I'm using Scythe's Kaze Master Pro and it's been great since it has the RPM readouts, temp sensors, up to 6 fans controller and so on.

Another one that I've heard good things is Lamptron. If you have a lot of fans in your rig then FC-8 might be for you. Here's their product page.










I'll definitely look into that Scythe Kaze Master Pro, looks great to me and if you're saying it does the job then obviously it's a good choice. I also heard good things about the Lamptron as well as it's been used widely among enthusiasts but I think the FC8 is too much since I only look to control 5 fans as I mentioned above, 3 on top of the case and 2 for the H70, I can get away with 4 but 5 should be nice.
First thing first, gonna order 5 AP-15 then look into the controller later.


----------



## King Nothing

You can always daisy chain the fans so that the H70 runs off one controller and the rad runs off another.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12693958*
> You can always daisy chain the fans so that the H70 runs off one controller and the rad runs off another.


That's what I just found out, never do that before so I'll look for a guide








Kinda debate between the Lamptron FC5 V2 and the Scythe Kaze Master Pro/Ace, not sure if the FC5 is worth it since the cheapest I found for that is $57 on Ebay.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12695490*
> That's what I just found out, never do that before so I'll look for a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda debate between the Lamptron FC5 V2 and the Scythe Kaze Master Pro/Ace, not sure if the FC5 is worth it since the cheapest I found for that is $57 on Ebay.


FC5 has a much higher threshold regarding the amount of power it can supply with each channel. I've had a Kaze master pro die on me, so I made the switch to Lamptron, and haven't looked back.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;12695548*
> FC5 has a much higher threshold regarding the amount of power it can supply with each channel. I've had a Kaze master pro die on me, so I made the switch to Lamptron, and haven't looked back.


Great, good to know, now I just gotto look for a place to order since it seems out of stock everywhere and it's like $70. Is it safe to get it on Ebay like this one here?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamptron-FC5V2-4Ch-Multi-Color-LCD-Fan-Controller-Black-/280639471655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41576a8027


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12696507*
> Great, good to know, now I just gotto look for a place to order since it seems out of stock everywhere and it's like $70. Is it safe to get it on Ebay like this one here?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamptron-FC5V2-4Ch-Multi-Color-LCD-Fan-Controller-Black-/280639471655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41576a8027


I personally am shy about buying goods from ebay as you never truly know what you're getting. The seller at that link says they're a business with a pretty high feedback rating, so it could be legit. If you want one from a retailer, I was able to find ONE place that had it in stock though: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0352685. It's a bit more expensive, but it all depends on what your peace of mind is worth I suppose.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12696507*
> Great, good to know, now I just gotto look for a place to order since it seems out of stock everywhere and it's like $70. Is it safe to get it on Ebay like this one here?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamptron-FC5V2-4Ch-Multi-Color-LCD-Fan-Controller-Black-/280639471655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41576a8027


I use ebay all the time, you can often get stuff that is out of stock everywhere else. Many of my various Gentle Typhoons have been from ebay since stock has been such an issue elsewhere over the last six months. As long as you stick to top rated sellers I really think the danger is minimal.

That particular sellar you listed is a business and does have lots of feedback so is probably fine, however he does seem to pick up a negative feedback every month or so, so I'd probably try and go with someone else if possible. If not and I really wanted the item then I'd probably risk it.


----------



## ehume

For the price of a fan controller you can buy at least two AP-14's, maybe more. So instead of buying two AP-15's and a fan controller, buy two AP-15's and two AP-14's. In the end you'll be happier.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


I personally am shy about buying goods from ebay as you never truly know what you're getting. The seller at that link says they're a business with a pretty high feedback rating, so it could be legit. If you want one from a retailer, I was able to find ONE place that had it in stock though: http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0352685. It's a bit more expensive, but it all depends on what your peace of mind is worth I suppose.










I'm going to MC next week and see if they have in stock, otherwise I think I'm gonna order on Ebay with this seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamptron-FC5V2-4...item4cf59f5b02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


I use ebay all the time, you can often get stuff that is out of stock everywhere else. Many of my various Gentle Typhoons have been from ebay since stock has been such an issue elsewhere over the last six months. As long as you stick to top rated sellers I really think the danger is minimal.

That particular sellar you listed is a business and does have lots of feedback so is probably fine, however he does seem to pick up a negative feedback every month or so, so I'd probably try and go with someone else if possible. If not and I really wanted the item then I'd probably risk it.


I was a bit late for the CrazyPC sale, other wise I would end up grabbing the FC5 V2 for like $23, look like I'll be getting it on Ebay instead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


For the price of a fan controller you can buy at least two AP-14's, maybe more. So instead of buying two AP-15's and a fan controller, buy two AP-15's and two AP-14's. In the end you'll be happier.


It's almost $60 so that's like 3-4 AP-14/15 there lol. I need a total of 5: 2 for the Corsair H70 and 3 on top of the case for exhaust, would that be better if I get the AP-15 for maximum performance vs the AP-14? That's the reason why I consider a fan controller in case the fans make loud noise.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Aren't the AP-14's and 15's the same price? In that case I would always get the 15's so I can get the most power out of them and if they are too loud get a fan controller. It may cost a little more but in the long run I'm sure it's worth it. I have two 15's on my Hyper 212+ and they never bother me, though that might be because someone always has the tv on behind me. Either way I say you try them out first and if they are too loud you can order a fan controller.


----------



## infected rat

They are the same price but plenty of us can't be bothered with fan controllers and have a range of fans for different situations and uses. I have AP-14s and 15s in my sig rig and AP-13s in my server.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12702907*
> It's almost $60 so that's like 3-4 AP-14/15 there lol. I need a total of 5: 2 for the Corsair H70 and 3 on top of the case for exhaust, would that be better if I get the AP-15 for maximum performance vs the AP-14? That's the reason why I consider a fan controller in case the fans make loud noise.


I love the AP-14. It gives you adequate output at a great static pressure, yet does so quietly. I would only use the AP-15 if I needed the additional output. Since I use a D14 (when I'm not testing it in the basement) and a case with good airflow (drops temps when buttoned up) I don't need the AP-15 with a mere 4GHz OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;12705509*
> They are the same price but plenty of us can't be bothered with fan controllers and have a range of fans for different situations and uses. I have AP-14s and 15s in my sig rig and AP-13s in my server.


+3 for that. I use AP-12's for front intake, AP-13's for mid-case and bottom intake, and AP-14's on my D14. I'm about to swap out my AP-13's so I can do some fan-testing in the basement. AP-14's make marvelous case fans.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*


Aren't the AP-14's and 15's the same price? In that case I would always get the 15's so I can get the most power out of them and if they are too loud get a fan controller. It may cost a little more but in the long run I'm sure it's worth it. I have two 15's on my Hyper 212+ and they never bother me, though that might be because someone always has the tv on behind me. Either way I say you try them out first and if they are too loud you can order a fan controller.


That's what I'm thinking when I got the suggestion, I can't really tell how loud it's gonna be consider 400rpm difference but I guess I can solve that with a fan controller, plus it looks cool to have one too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I love the AP-14. It gives you adequate output at a great static pressure, yet does so quietly. I would only use the AP-15 if I needed the additional output. Since I use a D14 (when I'm not testing it in the basement) and a case with good airflow (drops temps when buttoned up) I don't need the AP-15 with a mere 4GHz OC.


My concern here is for best performance possible yet giving less noise, and I'm gonna push the 2600k up to 5.0Ghz so I need to slap 2 AP-15 on the H70 to get the job done. I can get 3 AP-14 to use as exhaust fans to push the hot air out through the top of the case but since the 800D/700D has been known for having lot of hot air circulate inside, I'm not sure if 3 AP-14 would cut it and therefore I think might as well getting the AP-15, but what if it turns out to be louder than I expect? In the end I guess a fan controller is needed.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


My concern here is for best performance possible yet giving less noise, and I'm gonna push the 2600k up to 5.0Ghz so I need to slap 2 AP-15 on the H70 to get the job done. I can get 3 AP-14 to use as exhaust fans to push the hot air out through the top of the case but since the 800D/700D has been known for having lot of hot air circulate inside, I'm not sure if 3 AP-14 would cut it and therefore I think might as well getting the AP-15, but what if it turns out to be louder than I expect? In the end I guess a fan controller is needed.


That's exactly why I purchased one. It's nice to be able to get a little more than what you think you'll need, and if it's overpowering, dialing it down a notch.


----------



## arrow0309

Hi guys, I've recently found a modding shop nearby who's got the 3 new models high rpm black & I'm honestly considering the lowest (3000 rpm) model as a P/P setup for my Megahalems, the AP-29. Could anyone tell me how loud they really are? On site it only reports 36.5 db(A), is that true, and if it is so it refers to the fan's highest speed (3000 rpm)? Can anyone compare the sound of an AP-29 (noise level) with a similar 120mm fan (at way lower speed I presume)?
Thanks!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Hi guys, I've recently found a modding shop nearby who's got the 3 new models high rpm black & I'm honestly considering the lowest (3000 rpm) model as a P/P setup for my Megahalems, the AP-29. Could anyone tell me how loud they really are? On site it only reports 36.5 db(A), is that true, and if it is so it refers to the fan's highest speed (3000 rpm)? Can anyone compare the sound of an AP-29 (noise level) with a similar 120mm fan (at way lower speed I presume)?
Thanks!










Nidec Specs are honest specs. All industrial fan suppliers have as their biggest customers companies who can test the fans themselves, so the specs must be accurate. You can trust these specs. Looks like 38 dB at 3000 rpm.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Nidec Specs are honest specs. All industrial fan suppliers have as their biggest customers companies who can test the fans themselves, so the specs must be accurate. You can trust these specs. Looks like 38 dB at 3000 rpm.


+1 rep
Thanks! I'm not decided yet if I'll go for a couple of AP-29 or a couple of AP-15 for my Mega P/P. It looks like the voltage range of the ...12B7AZ-00 (the same as the AP-29??) is 10.2-13.8v., what do you think will be the min. (start) rpm value since it won't work under 10.2v.?
And will my Gigabyte ex58-ud5 cpu-fan support two of them?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12740835*
> +1 rep
> Thanks! I'm not decided yet if I'll go for a couple of AP-29 or a couple of AP-15 for my Mega P/P. It looks like the voltage range of the ...12B7AZ-00 (the same as the AP-29??) is 10.2-13.8v., what do you think will be the min. (start) rpm value since it won't work under 10.2v.?
> And will my Gigabyte ex58-ud5 cpu-fan support two of them?


The top three GT's are the AP-29, the AP-30 and the AP-31. The 1850 rpm fan is the AP-15 and the 1450 rpm fan is the AP-14.

The AP-29 draws 0.22 Amps running. I can't tell what the startup draw is. The Gigabyte boards support a nominal 1 Amp craw from each fan header. So two AP-29's would draw 0.44A. Looks like you ought to be able to control two AP-29's, with enough headroom for startup current. Wouldn't try it with AP-30's though.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12747954*
> The top three GT's are the AP-29, the AP-30 and the AP-31. The 1850 rpm fan is the AP-15 and the 1450 rpm fan is the AP-14.
> 
> The AP-29 draws 0.22 Amps running. I can't tell what the startup draw is. The Gigabyte boards support a nominal 1 Amp craw from each fan header. So two AP-29's would draw 0.44A. Looks like you ought to be able to control two AP-29's, with enough headroom for startup current. Wouldn't try it with AP-30's though.


The startup draw is (reported on shop's site) 0.97A; that means I have to say goodbye to the AP-29 dream, two AP-15 would be fine for my Megahalems and other two for the case (fan controlled). I just can't wait for ordering in about 1 week. Thanks for everything!


----------



## King Nothing

I picked up a TRUE from CrazyPC about a week ago for like $20!! I was gonna use it in one of my other rigs and I was looking around and for some stats on push/pull. I haven't been able to find a comparison chart with GT14/Yate Loon/Kaze all with roughly the same RPM. Has anyone seen one?


----------



## iatacs19

Please add me to the list

2 x AP14
2 x AP13


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19;12756627*
> Please add me to the list
> 2 x AP14
> 2 x AP13


Done!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I can't find AP-15's anywhere. Do you guys have any secret e-stores that have them in stock?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12755560*
> I picked up a TRUE from CrazyPC about a week ago for like $20!! I was gonna use it in one of my other rigs and I was looking around and for some stats on push/pull. I haven't been able to find a comparison chart with GT14/Yate Loon/Kaze all with roughly the same RPM. Has anyone seen one?


Look at item 1 in my sig. There is a list of links between the first and second chart that go to individual fan pages. The rpm's are listed there.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12760716*
> I can't find AP-15's anywhere. Do you guys have any secret e-stores that have them in stock?


I got a few of mine from ebay when stock was unavailable and I really needed (ok, wanted!) them. They can usually be had on there when they are out of stock everywhere else, I wonder how many ebayers just buy them up when available in order to sell to mugs like me.

Usual ebay advice applies, try and stick to top rated sellers etc. if possible.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12761072*
> Look at item 1 in my sig. There is a list of links between the first and second chart that go to individual fan pages. The rpm's are listed there.


Thanks! I knew I saw that somewhere. Sub'd so I wont have to search or ask again.


----------



## ckoons1

ehume
don't quite understand the thermalright fdb / s flex fdb fan review. do you recomend them if you don't mix the brands?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1;12771170*
> ehume
> don't quite understand the thermalright fdb / s flex fdb fan review. do you recomend them if you don't mix the brands?


You will find plenty of people to recommend these fans. I don't recommend them by themselves or mixed.

For the money, there are far better fans. For example, x-bit really liked the Kama Flow 2.


----------



## cjc75

So I may as well ask the experts here!

I am contemplating putting a pair of AP-29's onto my H50, and adding a speed controller, and maybe keep them running at around 1850 - 2000 rpm, then crank them up when I'm doing some of the heavier stuff.

How would that preform compared to running my H50 now with CM R4's with no controller?

For that matter, I am also contemplating swapping my H50 for an Apogee XT and a RX120 Rad and MCP655 pump, which again I would probably put a pair of AP-29's on; with a speed controller.

Would I really see much improve on either with the AP-29's? It should I just go with AP-15's?

Lastly, about how long does it typically take places like FrozenCPU and Jab-Tech to get these in stock? I almost bought my first AP-15's off Jab-tech about 8 days ago but then hesitated, and then got sidetracked for about 15 minutes, came back, and they had already sold out their last 12 within that 15 minutes!


----------



## yoshi245

As long as you have a controller, can't go wrong with AP-29's since I have a controller on these myself and they can do AP-15 speeds obviously. You always have the option of course to crank them up as you said.

I got no idea when anyone will restock with the AP-15's, but I figure not for awhile though







, and seeing as some AP-15's are priced almost the same as an AP-29 (like anywhere from $20-$25 per). I say go for the AP-29.


----------



## xd_1771

2x Scythe Gentle TyphoonAP-15s running on my NH-D14 now... let me in! Without even going up to full speed, they do an amazing job of keeping my x6 1055T 4Ghz at 35C load:









Sooner or later they're going to make way for my Delta fans though


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


2x Scythe Gentle TyphoonAP-15s running on my NH-D14 now... let me in!


Added!


----------



## cjc75

Question...

If I were to get one of the newer high speed GT's with the 4 pin power connectors. How would I go about using those on a Fan Controller?

I have an XSPC RX120 Radiator on the way, with plans for a full custom WC loop; Apogee XT CPU block, EK 5850 Block, and a MCP655 pump... and I would love to put a pair of AP-15's or 29's, on the Rad, as opposed to my current CM R4's...

But since no AP-15's or AP-29's are available anywhere at the moment... then I'm pondering grabbing a pair of AP-30's off FrozenCPU since they seem to be all thats available!

I'd like to put them on a Fan controller though, and slow them down a good bit, keep them running at around 1850 - 2000 rpms, and quiet; probably would only crank them up higher if I were doing something heavier and needed more power but thats not very often!

I'm looking at possibly getting the Aerocool FP-01 Controller...

So, how exactly would I go about hooking up a 4 pin GT to a fan controller, and is it even worth (the higher cost) getting one like the AP-30 if I'm going to be keeping it running like an AP-15 most of the time, or should I just keep waiting for the AP-15's to show up in stock somewhere?

Lastly, how does the noise level on an AP-30 compare to an AP-15 when running the AP-30 at around 1850?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Question...

If I were to get one of the newer high speed GT's with the 4 pin power connectors. How would I go about using those on a Fan Controller?

I have an XSPC RX120 Radiator on the way, with plans for a full custom WC loop; Apogee XT CPU block, EK 5850 Block, and a MCP655 pump... and I would love to put a pair of AP-15's or 29's, on the Rad, as opposed to my current CM R4's...

But since no AP-15's or AP-29's are available anywhere at the moment... then I'm pondering grabbing a pair of AP-30's off FrozenCPU since they seem to be all thats available!

I'd like to put them on a Fan controller though, and slow them down a good bit, keep them running at around 1850 - 2000 rpms, and quiet; probably would only crank them up higher if I were doing something heavier and needed more power but thats not very often!

I'm looking at possibly getting the Aerocool FP-01 Controller...

So, how exactly would I go about hooking up a 4 pin GT to a fan controller, and is it even worth (the higher cost) getting one like the AP-30 if I'm going to be keeping it running like an AP-15 most of the time, or should I just keep waiting for the AP-15's to show up in stock somewhere?

Lastly, how does the noise level on an AP-30 compare to an AP-15 when running the AP-30 at around 1850?


JAB-Tech has the highspeed GT's for $19.95, or did.

Those highspeed GT's should run about the same noise as an AP-15 if you run them at 1850 rpm. But with only seven blades I'm not sure if they'd push as much air.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


JAB-Tech has the highspeed GT's for $19.95, or did.

Those highspeed GT's should run about the same noise as an AP-15 if you run them at 1850 rpm. But with only seven blades I'm not sure if they'd push as much air.


Yea I noticed the difference in number of blades ... partly why I asked whether the high speed models would preform comparably to the AP-15 when they're slowed down to AP-15 speeds.

I want the best, but quietest performance, at the right price and I'm getting frustrated that the AP-15's have been out of stock for about 2 weeks now.

Guys over on the WC section say that high speed fans are not the best for the RX120 Rad; that this Rad is better with lower speed, quieter fans and they all recommend the AP-15 as the best for this Rad...


----------



## cjc75

Oh and I think I answered my question about the fan controllers... I see the higher speed models come with a 3 pin rpm plug, makes sense that would plug into the fan controller! lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12813521*
> Oh and I think I answered my question about the fan controllers... I see the higher speed models come with a 3 pin rpm plug, makes sense that would plug into the fan controller! lol


That 3 pin plug is only for RPM sensing. To control those high-speed GT's you're gonna need a fan controller that has 4-pin molex connectors and supports the following power requirements:

*For 3k RPM, 4,250 RPM & 5,400 RPM respectively*:

- Power Consumption:
2.64 W / 6.72 W / 13.68 W

- Rated Current: 0.22 A / 0.56 A / 1.14 A

- Starting Current: 0.97 A / 1.35 A / 2.69 A

- Input Voltage: 12 V (DC)

- Operating Voltage: 10.2 to 13.8 V


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


That 3 pin plug is only for RPM sensing. To control those high-speed GT's you're gonna need a fan controller that has 4-pin molex connectors and supports the following power requirements:

*For 3k RPM, 4,250 RPM & 5,400 RPM respectively*:

- Power Consumption:
2.64 W / 6.72 W / 13.68 W

- Rated Current: 0.22 A / 0.56 A / 1.14 A

- Starting Current: 0.97 A / 1.35 A / 2.69 A

- Input Voltage: 12 V (DC)

- Operating Voltage: 10.2 to 13.8 V


You can buy an adapter for the 3 pin +1 (tach) to fit them on a fan controller. This is how I'm controlling 7 AP-30's via a Lamptron. It was a royal pain to find a supplier of these adapters, but they do exist!


----------



## krajee

I have two ap15s sleeved and ready to go!


----------



## d3viliz3d

Just ordered 2 AP-15 on last Sunday, hope to have them here soon =)
My H70 will be dead silent!

Please add me to the chart ty!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krajee;12822895*
> I have two ap15s sleeved and ready to go!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3viliz3d;12823732*
> Just ordered 2 AP-15 on last Sunday, hope to have them here soon =)
> My H70 will be dead silent!
> 
> Please add me to the chart ty!


Both of you are added. Welcome aboard!


----------



## d3viliz3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12824131*
> Both of you are added. Welcome aboard!


TY! PS: You mistook the product name on the spreadsheet


----------



## reaper~

Really? Which one? Anyway I'll fix it once I got home.

Fixed.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12747954*
> The top three GT's are the AP-29, the AP-30 and the AP-31. The 1850 rpm fan is the AP-15 and the 1450 rpm fan is the AP-14.
> 
> The AP-29 draws 0.22 Amps running. I can't tell what the startup draw is. The Gigabyte boards support a nominal 1 Amp craw from each fan header. So two AP-29's would draw 0.44A. Looks like you ought to be able to control two AP-29's, with enough headroom for startup current. Wouldn't try it with AP-30's though.


I was thinking of getting 2x AP-29s for my H70s while having my mobo control them using the cpu-fan controller.

How do I find the max amperage that the board can supply? I can't find it on the MSI site.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyli;12857136*
> I was thinking of getting 2x AP-29s for my H70s while having my mobo control them using the cpu-fan controller.
> 
> How do I find the max amperage that the board can supply? I can't find it on the MSI site.


I don't know the specific max current draw your fan headers can supply, but most motherboards can support up to 2 amperes draw *total* from their fan headers. You're probably safe as I don't think (2) AP-29s will suck more than 1A total on startup and .44A nominal.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;12858100*
> I don't know the specific max current draw your fan headers can supply, but most motherboards can support up to 2 amperes draw *total* from their fan headers. You're probably safe as I don't think (2) AP-29s will suck more than 1A total on startup and .44A nominal.


Cool! Seeing how there aren't any AP15's available in the states. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting AP29's and joining the GT club soon.

Thanks!

//edit








How much does my h70 pump draw?


----------



## Rising

I have an AP15. It's already hooked up, but I can post a screen shot if I have to.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyli;12858529*
> Cool! Seeing how there aren't any AP15's available in the states. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting AP29's and joining the GT club soon.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> //edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does my h70 pump draw?


Corsair forums state that the pump draws 5 watts maximum, so .42A max. This still puts you under 2 amps, but you're getting closer.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;12858636*
> Corsair forums state that the pump draws 5 watts maximum, so .42A max. This still puts you under 2 amps, but you're getting closer.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just got my loop together, few things unplugged here, had a small res overflow onto my 5970, leaving it to dry overnight.










Already powered up the fans, the silence is golden!


----------



## werds

Quick question - What is the wattage draw of an AP-15? Trying to find A fan controller or a pair of Fan controllers to run a lot of daisy chained AP-15's and need to know how many I can plug in per channel and what Fan controller would work best...

Looking at needing to be able to connect at least 15 AP-15's possibly up to 24 if I decided to go push pull (probably will not do that though and use those fans to improve my other PC's in the house atm...)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcyli*


How do I find the max amperage that the board can supply? I can't find it on the MSI site.


The same way I found out about Gigabyte's 1-Amp limit: write MSI's tech support and ask them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Quick question - What is the wattage draw of an AP-15? Trying to find A fan controller or a pair of Fan controllers to run a lot of daisy chained AP-15's and need to know how many I can plug in per channel and what Fan controller would work best...

Looking at needing to be able to connect at least 15 AP-15's possibly up to 24 if I decided to go push pull (probably will not do that though and use those fans to improve my other PC's in the house atm...)


When they're running, the AP-15's draw 0.083A - 1/12 Amp. So 24 should draw 2 Amps, or 24 Watts.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rising*


I have an AP15. It's already hooked up, but I can post a screen shot if I have to.


No need. You're added.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


When they're running, the AP-15's draw 0.083A - 1/12 Amp. So 24 should draw 2 Amps, or 24 Watts.


So I could pretty much run all the fans off of one fan controller then .... hmm not bad! thanks.


----------



## Bing

Hey Reaper, just checked the spreadseet at 1st post and seems like you missed my entry, 12 AP-15 and single D1225C12BBZP-00 -> http://www.overclock.net/11574545-post410.html


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


The same way I found out about Gigabyte's 1-Amp limit: write MSI's tech support and ask them.

When they're running, the AP-15's draw 0.083A - 1/12 Amp. So 24 should draw 2 Amps, or 24 Watts.


Gigabyte has a 1 ampere limit on their fan headers??







Is that total parallel load max draw? I've always read that it's 1A per _each_ header, but it's considered "unsafe" to exceed 2A. I'm curious why manufacturers don't put out spec sheets for this kind of stuff.


----------



## reaper~

^ You're added. That's what happen when I have 3 clubs going at once.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Am I added?









Must be good having this club, when you stand in front of all your fans, you are blown away.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Gigabyte has a 1 ampere limit on their fan headers??







Is that total parallel load max draw? I've always read that it's 1A per _each_ header, but it's considered "unsafe" to exceed 2A. I'm curious why manufacturers don't put out spec sheets for this kind of stuff.










Wait.. I'm thinking of using 2x AP-29s on 1 header... bad?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I have 4 AP-15's and a MCP355 at full speed running from one fan header, is that bad?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Am I added?









Must be good having this club, when you stand in front of all your fans, you are blown away.



















You are now.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12860882*
> You are now.


Thanks.


----------



## reaper~

^ You're welcome.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Gigabyte has a 1 ampere limit on their fan headers??







Is that total parallel load max draw? I've always read that it's 1A per _each_ header, but it's considered "unsafe" to exceed 2A. I'm curious why manufacturers don't put out spec sheets for this kind of stuff.










1 Amp per header, if I understood him correctly.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


1 Amp per header, if I understood him correctly.


Ahhhh, okay. I still wish board manufacturers would post specification sheets for their products. I understand that marketing would be affected, but it seems silly that they don't.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Ahhhh, okay. I still wish board manufacturers would post specification sheets for their products. I understand that marketing would be affected, but it seems silly that they don't.










As much as I hate to boost anything about As.s mb's, their online manual does have that information (2 Amps).


----------



## amgsport

Can I join? I currently have 9 AP-15s & 1 AP-30 in my rig. Looking for two more AP-15s. Anybody have idea when AP-15s will be back in stock at SVC, FrozenPC, NewEgg, etc etc? Can't find them anywhere right now. Thanks.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amgsport;12862291*
> Can I join? I currently have 9 AP-15s & 1 AP-30 in my rig. Looking for two more AP-15s. Anybody have idea when AP-15s will be back in stock at SVC, FrozenPC, NewEgg, etc etc? Can't find them anywhere right now. Thanks.


I'm looking for AP-15's too, or possibly AP-29's... heard that they all could remain out of stock for at least another month, possibly longer...

I'm hoping thats not the case though, I just ordered my WC parts for my first custom Loop, and I want GT's on my Rad instead of my R4's...


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12862471*
> I'm looking for AP-15's too, or possibly AP-29's... heard that they all could remain out of stock for at least another month, possibly longer...
> 
> I'm hoping thats not the case though, I just ordered my WC parts for my first custom Loop, and I want GT's on my Rad instead of my R4's...


Found some AP-29's at ppcs.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_49&products_id=30013

edit:
@Ehume (didn't see your post, this thread moves fast sometimes!): It's nice to see at least one mobo maker has their act together. I spent all day a couple weeks back trying to find information regarding power phases on MSI motherboards.









Oh, can I be added to the club? I have 7 AP-30's.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amgsport;12862291*
> Can I join? I currently have 9 AP-15s & 1 AP-30 in my rig. Looking for two more AP-15s. Anybody have idea when AP-15s will be back in stock at SVC, FrozenPC, NewEgg, etc etc? Can't find them anywhere right now. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;12862528*
> can I be added to the club? I have 7 AP-30's.


Both of you are added and amgsport, you might have to wait a little longer as they seem to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Brutos

how do these fans compare to akasa Apache S Flow Fan

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM%20Control&model=AK-FN058


----------



## ehume

Compare the Apache to each of the Gentle Typhoons - item 1 in my sig.


----------



## amgsport

Just an update - AP-14s are available again @ SVC, plus AP-11, 12, and 13s too. They also have AP-30s.

Still haven't found AP-15s anywhere. Sent a note to a few vendor friends to see if they've got any idea when AP-15s might be available again. I'll post their answers here ASAP.


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the heads up and also for checking with your friends. I'm sure we all appreciate it.


----------



## FDS

I have x2 AP14 (front intake & rear exhaust) and x2 AP13 (push-pull on 212+)
I also have some FrozenCPU sound dampening on my side panels.

I'm running them at their rated rpm. My mobo does not have pwm controls on any of the fan headers except the cpu one and I don't have a fan controller.

Overall it's very quiet, but not silent. I can still hear them when the room is perfectly quiet. Even with the case closed, a few feet away from me and down on the floor.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12889392*
> I have x2 AP14 (front intake & rear exhaust) and x2 AP13 (push-pull on 212+)
> I also have some FrozenCPU sound dampening on my side panels.
> 
> I'm running them at their rated rpm. My mobo does not have pwm controls on any of the fan headers except the cpu one and I don't have a fan controller.
> 
> Overall it's very quiet, but not silent. I can still hear them when the room is perfectly quiet. Even with the case closed, a few feet away from me and down on the floor.


That front fan is making most of the noise. I use an AP-12 for my front fan, since it is about 0.5m from my right ear. For the floor I'd recommend an AP-13 if you don't want to hear it.

BTW - given a choice of all of my fans (including some not in item 1 of my sig) she picked an AP-12 for the front of her case. I had to buy another for myself.


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12889436*
> That front fan is making most of the noise.


Yeah, you are 100% right. The front fan is definitely the loudest. I've tried swapping them around a couple times. I will probably switch that AP-14 back to the heatsink and put an AP-13 in front.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12889471*
> Yeah, you are 100% right. The front fan is definitely the loudest. I've tried swapping them around a couple times. I will probably switch that AP-14 back to the heatsink and put an AP-13 in front.


You can never have too many GT's around.


----------



## FDS

Well, now that I made the switch the front fan is silent, but there is a different lower pitch noise. It seems every time I eliminate one source of noise another pops up. First it was my secondary hdd that was causing the whole case to reverberate when it spun up. I don't think I will ever get complete quiet.

My guess is that the fan making the noise is the only one that is not connected to a mobo header. I only have 3 fan headers on this board and the GT I leave off is always louder for some reason.

guess I'll have to buy a pwm splitter

EDIT: Nvm, I've determined the noise is coming from my powersupply. It's almost like a low hum/reverb noise. Putting my ear underneath the psu fan I can tell that's where it's coming from.


----------



## velocd

With AP-15s MIA, how loud would be 5 x AP-29 @ stock speed inside a Cosmos 1000 (foam insulated panel). This computer is in the bedroom and is my multimedia/web server / DVR / 24-7 folder.

Might as well join the club too, my main rig has been housing 7 AP-15s:


----------



## soilentblue

didn't even know about this club. i've got 4 ap-13s running on my sig rig. pic is my avatar


----------



## Willhemmens

One of my GT-AP15's is making a whine at high RPM's and is quite annoying. Are RMA's possible? If not I'l open it up and put some bearing oil in.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


One of my GT-AP15's is making a whine at high RPM's and is quite annoying. Are RMA's possible? If not I'l open it up and put some bearing oil in.


Might depend on where you got it from. I had one I thought needed to be RMA'd and when I called Dangerden (place of purchase) I had no problems at all. I thought I had one running slow rpm turned out it was just my radiator that made the issue lol. I canceled the RMA.

Holy crap Willhemmes I love that 5.2 run!


----------



## FDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


One of my GT-AP15's is making a whine at high RPM's and is quite annoying. Are RMA's possible? If not I'l open it up and put some bearing oil in.


These don't like to be run at speeds other than their rated rpm. Try speeding it up or slowing it down a bit and seeing if the noise goes away.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12893414*
> Might depend on where you got it from. I had one I thought needed to be RMA'd and when I called Dangerden (place of purchase) I had no problems at all. I thought I had one running slow rpm turned out it was just my radiator that made the issue lol. I canceled the RMA.
> 
> Holy crap Willhemmes I love that 5.2 run!


It seems to be all three that push air into my Rad, it's strange really, the pull fans are perfect. If i get an issue with the fan off the Rad I'l contact the company i got them from.

I did get 5.3GHz but forgot to validate







Quite some speed ehh.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12893494*
> These don't like to be run at speeds other than their rated rpm. Try speeding it up or slowing it down a bit and seeing if the noise goes away.


I'm currently running them at 600 RPM without issue it at two certain speeds I get the noise.

I'l do some testing tomorrow.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;12893080*
> Might as well join the club too, my main rig has been housing 7 AP-15s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soilentblue;12893136*
> didn't even know about this club. i've got 4 ap-13s running on my sig rig. pic is my avatar


Both of you are now added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;12893696*
> It seems to be all three that push air into my Rad, it's strange really, the pull fans are perfect. If i get an issue with the fan off the Rad I'l contact the company i got them from.
> 
> I did get 5.3GHz but forgot to validate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite some speed ehh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running them at 600 RPM without issue it at two certain speeds I get the noise.
> 
> I'l do some testing tomorrow.


That is odd, I know this isn't related at all but the one fan I was concerned about with low rpm was the center push fan on my RS360 radiator. Both the upper and lower fans run just above 1850 rpm while the center fan is only running 1733-1755 rpm. I had to order a new fan first so I wouldn't have any down time with RMA, and when it arrived I installed it and had the very same rpm. At this point I connected the fan I just removed and it free spun right on the money at 1850 rpm, so I told myself there must be some kind of restriction in the radiator itself (even thou nothing is visibly different threw out the whole radiator). Well at least I have an extra GT AP-15 lol.

And yes that is a thing of beauty at 5.3GHz.


----------



## godofdeath

i thought i had 7x gt-ap15s
but i realized i had 6x
NOW i got 7x


----------



## crowat

Ok so I read through the entire thread... I found an AP-15 in my stock of computer gear (I think I picked it up at MC a year back for ~10)...

The thing is I am quite pi$$ed at the noise I am getting from my CM 690 II. I have all CM fans in it. (2x120mm top, 1x120mm back, 1x120mm side, 1x140 mm front, 1x140 mm bottom). I also have a Cogage True Spirit (stock fan).

The unscientific cell phone noise reader is getting about 70 - 80 DB around the case.

So to start I was going to get some GTs for the top, back, and use the existing AP-15 for the True Spirit.

1) Do you guys think I will see some reductions in noise levels?
2) What should I get for the top and back of the case? 15s or 14s?
3) Also, does cutting the sides create instability with the fan? Seems I would need to chop the 15 a bit to get it attached to the cogage.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat;12896851*
> Ok so I read through the entire thread... I found an AP-15 in my stock of computer gear (I think I picked it up at MC a year back for ~10)...
> 
> The thing is I am quite pi$$ed at the noise I am getting from my CM 690 II. I have all CM fans in it. (2x120mm top, 1x120mm back, 1x120mm side, 1x140 mm front, 1x140 mm bottom). I also have a Cogage True Spirit (stock fan).
> 
> The unscientific cell phone noise reader is getting about 70 - 80 DB around the case.
> 
> So to start I was going to get some GTs for the top, back, and use the existing AP-15 for the True Spirit.
> 
> 1) Do you guys think I will see some reductions in noise levels?
> 2) What should I get for the top and back of the case? 15s or 14s?
> 3) Also, does cutting the sides create instability with the fan? Seems I would need to chop the 15 a bit to get it attached to the cogage.


I'd recommend a fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12896495*
> That is odd, I know this isn't related at all but the one fan I was concerned about with low rpm was the center push fan on my RS360 radiator. Both the upper and lower fans run just above 1850 rpm while the center fan is only running 1733-1755 rpm. I had to order a new fan first so I wouldn't have any down time with RMA, and when it arrived I installed it and had the very same rpm. At this point I connected the fan I just removed and it free spun right on the money at 1850 rpm, so I told myself there must be some kind of restriction in the radiator itself (even thou nothing is visibly different threw out the whole radiator). Well at least I have an extra GT AP-15 lol.
> 
> And yes that is a thing of beauty at 5.3GHz.


That's interesting. All my AP15's will only do 1600 RPM. I've tried powering them vie a molex and just plugging the speed sensor into the mobo and directly into the mobo, my Lamptron FC6 also senses the speed and has only ever hit 1600 too. I've never seen faster than 1600.

*Anyone else's only doing 1600 RPM?*


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I've got 4 AP-15's that will be here tomorrow! Woo







All the way from what looks like Germany lol. They shall replace the 3 on my rad and the one at the rear of my case.

Track my AP-15's =D


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12898482*
> I've got 4 AP-15's that will be here tomorrow! Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way from what looks like Germany lol. They shall replace the 3 on my rad and the one at the rear of my case.
> 
> Track my AP-15's =D


You mind sharing the link to the website that you purchased it from? :3


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12898482*
> I've got 4 AP-15's that will be here tomorrow! Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way from what looks like Germany lol. They shall replace the 3 on my rad and the one at the rear of my case.
> 
> Track my AP-15's =D


Gotta track mine. I hopefully have two packages coming


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


I've got 4 AP-15's that will be here tomorrow! Woo







All the way from what looks like Germany lol. They shall replace the 3 on my rad and the one at the rear of my case.

Track my AP-15's =D


*Out For Delivery!*


----------



## crowat

Quote:



Greetings from scythe USA hope this message finds you well.
Thank you for sending your E-mail. I appreciate it very much.

As for your question. D1225C12B5AP-15

I don't have stock now. Next ETA is middle of APR.
I think in May our customer have stock.


----------



## frizo

I got my two AP-15s attached to my Noctua NH-D14 over the weekend. I love these fans.


----------



## fshizl

Is 9 enough...


----------



## Genjimaru

crowat
Greetings from scythe USA hope this message finds you well.
Thank you for sending your E-mail. I appreciate it very much.
As for your question. D1225C12B5AP-15
I don't have stock now. Next ETA is middle of APR.
I think in May our customer have stock. said:


>


Yeah that coincides with Newegg supposedly getting them around the fourth of April. Just gonna have to wait a little longer I suppose.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly: Country Grammar*
> Let me in now in now! Let me in now! Bill Gates, Donald Trump, let me in now!


Just got my first AP-15 of the 25 total ordered, wondering why the hell my other 24 ain't here yet!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12905756*
> Just got my first AP-15 of the 25 total ordered, wondering why the hell my other 24 ain't here yet!


The UPS man decided to show up at a odd time when I stepped out for lunch.








Now I gotta pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## Cmoney

I am dying to get myself 2 x AP-15s for my H70 in my new sig rig, I can't seem to find them anywhere. From what I have been reading on this thread the stock has been out for quite a while now, yet a lot of people are posting that they are getting shipments in... what gives? Where is the super secret place to order from ? lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;12904621*
> I got my two AP-15s attached to my Noctua NH-D14 over the weekend. I love these fans.


You're added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;12904652*
> Is 9 enough...


Nope, it's never enough.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12905756*
> Just got my first AP-15 of the 25 total ordered, wondering why the hell my other 24 ain't here yet!


25 ordered? Leave some for the rest of us. lol







Anyway, you're added.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Wow, I just hooked one to a fan header to hear for myself.. these things are impressive


----------



## reaper~

^ Wait until you hook 4 or 5 up and still, they're very quiet. Anyway, nice pic & you're added to the club.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;12904621*
> I got my two AP-15s attached to my Noctua NH-D14 over the weekend. I love these fans.


What Kaze Maru 2 / Slip Stream 140 do you have in the middle?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Is there a 140mm equivalent to the AP-15?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12912223*
> Is there a 140mm equivalent to the AP-15?


Not as yet, although I hope Nidec/Scythe are working on one. Also the Thermalrigh 140's are ment to be good.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12907911*
> 
> 25 ordered? Leave some for the rest of us. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you're added.


hehehe... doing a Case Labs build log and needed to do it right the first time around!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12908427*
> Wow, I just hooked one to a fan header to hear for myself.. these things are impressive


I am giddy in anticipation - I don't wanna hook up just one fan, Ima wait till all of them show up to hook em up so I don't spoil myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12907632*
> From what I have been reading on this thread the stock has been out for quite a while now, yet a lot of people are posting that they are getting shipments in... what gives? Where is the super secret place to order from ? lol


Some of us have been striking JUST as a shipment gets stocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12908468*
> ^ Wait until you hook 4 or 5 up and still, they're very quiet. Anyway, nice pic & you're added to the club.


This is what I am waiting for


----------



## ezveedub

Just got two GT AP-15s. Waiting for the other 6 to be delivered now.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added!


----------



## mam72

I have 3 AP-15's and just got one AP-29. I had to get the AP-29 I wanted to see how loud it was







.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12916114*
> ^ Added!


Thanks! Here my other 6 AP-15s finally, total of 8 all together


----------



## dcyli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mam72*


I have 3 AP-15's and just got one AP-29. I had to get the AP-29 I wanted to see how loud it was







.


How were they? And how do they compare to the AP-15s at around the same rpms?

The AP-29s are what I'm going after.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyli;12920771*
> How were they? And how do they compare to the AP-15s at around the same rpms?
> 
> The AP-29s are what I'm going after.


I asked the same question a couple pages back...

Someone replied that the Higher Speed models (AP-29, 30, etc) may not preform as well as the AP-15's; when they're running at AP-15 speeds... due to having only 7 blades, whereas the AP-15 and its little sisters, all have 9 blades.

*EDIT* - Here it is, found the Post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12813096*
> Those highspeed GT's should run about the same noise as an AP-15 if you run them at 1850 rpm. But with only seven blades I'm not sure if they'd push as much air.


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12924200*


Looks like my collection that came in today, LOL!


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;12924177*
> I asked the same question a couple pages back...
> 
> Someone replied that the Higher Speed models (AP-29, 30, etc) may not preform as well as the AP-15's; when they're running at AP-15 speeds... due to having only 7 blades, whereas the AP-15 and its little sisters, all have 9 blades.
> 
> *EDIT* - Here it is, found the Post...


Yeah I read that too but, any solid testimonies? I asked because I wanted someone's opinion who actually have them. And mam72 has both


----------



## mam72

@dcyli and cjc75

I should put fan testing equipment and we can find out, its better to use science than just guessing right?


----------



## Cmoney

I have two GT AP-15s in the mail and on the way... I am going to be using them for my H70 in my sig rig... so exciting!!! Can I request an add to the club; I will post a picture when they come in


----------



## reaper~

^ Of course. Please post some pics once you receive those 2 fans.


----------



## justarealguy

Does anyone know what happened to the GT group buy? I can't find any updates.

Nevermind, found the post edited by Chipp.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mam72*


@dcyli and cjc75

I should put fan testing equipment and we can find out, its better to use science than just guessing right?


That would be awesome. I would love to seem some concrete results on something like this and I'm sure it would be a big benefit to this particular club as well!

Now that the High Speed GT's are becoming more known about, people are bound to start asking more and more, how they compare to the AP-15's while the High Speed models are on speed controllers and slowed down to run like AP-15's... and they're likely to come here and ask! LOL


----------



## ezveedub

They should have never stop making the 2150s. It a big speed difference between a AP-15 and a AP-29.


----------



## GoodInk

I want PWM AP-15's


----------



## dcyli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I want PWM AP-15's


Seriously.. I would pay an additional premium for those.

The cost of the GT AP-15s are high and not to mention quantity is scarce.

I went with akasa vipers because they have similar rpms and static pressure. But the deciding factor was PWM ability.

Once AP-15s and AP-29s stock up I'll probably jump on those for case fans.


----------



## mam72

Well when I get a fan controller I will give a comparison between the AP-15 and AP-29.

I just need some people to recommend some sound testing equipment, air flow equipment, some way to make my place quiet (more sound proof) and anything else you want measured.

After that we can have some proper results to depend on.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12931042*
> They should have never stop making the 2150s. It a big speed difference between a AP-15 and a AP-29.


THIS!!! I would have preferred the 2150's myself. Finding AP-15's in stock can be like whack a mole unless you have help though


----------



## Willhemmens

It would be easier for you and cheaper just to talk to Martin. He's got all the kit required.


----------



## ezveedub

I just get a Sunbeamtech PWM fan controller. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and runs your regular 3 pin fans from the bios settings.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12934831*
> I just get a Sunbeamtech PWM fan controller. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and runs your regular 3 pin fans from the bios settings.


Yep, it's what I did - got this particular lovely here based off learning that particular tidbit! Great advice IMO.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I just get a Sunbeamtech PWM fan controller. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and runs your regular 3 pin fans from the bios settings.


I wish I could but, I'm out of drive bays.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I wish I could but, I'm out of drive bays.


They make a 3.5" one also for 3 fans, IF you have one of those bays open. For me, I fit the regular one in the very top bay of the HAF 932 with the RX360 rad there.
There a small internal controller called T-Balncer bigNG, but only does 4 fans in analog or PWM


----------



## SovereigN7

Just curious, but where are you guys ordering these gt ap15? I'd like to get some myself as cheap as possible that ships to canada.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7;12941442*
> Just curious, but where are you guys ordering these gt ap15? I'd like to get some myself as cheap as possible that ships to canada.


Cheap and AP-15 aren't usually found in the same sentence


----------



## werds

They arrived today- those trips from Germany are *FAST!*


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12941079*
> They make a 3.5" one also for 3 fans, IF you have one of those bays open. For me, I fit the regular one in the very top bay of the HAF 932 with the RX360 rad there.
> There a small internal controller called T-Balncer bigNG, but only does 4 fans in analog or PWM


No 3.5's but that bigNG looks really nice, but $99 I did find this while looking for the bigNG

$12.99+shipping









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=29877


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12954334*
> No 3.5's but that bigNG looks really nice, but $99


To be fair, that thing is designed to do quite a bit more than fan control; for instance if you run a rather common water loop, you can control your pump(s), monitor flowrates and fan speeds, and program it for automatic control of the fans/pump(s) based on set fan speed/flowrate thresholds, and shut down the system (if you have an adapter cable) if it detects a complete loss of water/water pressure/fan speed. The Aquaero series does this, as well, and TBH I would prefer that since it has better software, firmware, and general support (and has bay-mountable models if you ever free up a bay); the newest model also has more features and channels without an extender module.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12954379*
> To be fair, that thing is designed to do quite a bit more than fan control; for instance if you run a rather common water loop, you can control your pump(s), monitor flowrates and fan speeds, and program it for automatic control of the fans/pump(s) based on set fan speed/flowrate thresholds, and shut down the system (if you have an adapter cable) if it detects a complete loss of water/water pressure/fan speed. The Aquaero series does this, as well, and TBH I would prefer that since it has better software, firmware, and general support (and has bay-mountable models if you ever free up a bay); the newest model also has more features and channels without an extender module.


Aqueros, is that the controller from Aquacomputer? I know they discontinued one of the units and two new units are coming out shortly. Very pricey though, but really nice.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12954454*
> Aqueros, is that the controller from Aquacomputer? I know they discontinued one of the units and two new units are coming out shortly. Very pricey though, but really nice.


Indeed. I did like the VFD model of the older one, but I think it's worth giving that up for what the new one provides. You ever shut down your system with a fan controller remote? Well, you could.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12954491*
> Indeed. I did like the VFD model of the older one, but I think it's worth giving that up for what the new one provides. You ever shut down your system with a fan controller remote? Well, you could.


That remote seems to do too much for me

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2666


----------



## NitroNarcosis

My GT-14s will be arriving on Monday for my RX360 kit.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...asa-rx360.html


----------



## Cmoney

My AP-15s for my H70 setup just came in today








I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12963654*
> My AP-15s for my H70 setup just came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this purchase.


where did you find them???


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12963654*
> My AP-15s for my H70 setup just came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this purchase.


Woot woot! Glad you like and got em!


----------



## ABerd

Are the AP-15's in stock anywhere?


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABerd;12965532*
> Are the AP-15's in stock anywhere?


There in stock in auz hahah I bought 9


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABerd;12965532*
> Are the AP-15's in stock anywhere?


Someone mentioned in another thread that some of the e-tailers are getting their stock replenished early this month so might wanna keep an eye out. Don't take my word for it though. lol

These fans go fast. I would buy them as soon as I find some even if it's a little more expensive.


----------



## ABerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12965822*
> Someone mentioned in another thread that some of the e-tailers are getting their stock replenished early this month so might wanna keep an eye out. Don't take my word for it though. lol
> 
> These fans go fast. I would buy them as soon as I find some even if it's a little more expensive.


Yeah, I noticed they go fast lol . . .


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12965822*
> Someone mentioned in another thread that some of the e-tailers are getting their stock replenished early this month so might wanna keep an eye out. Don't take my word for it though. lol
> 
> These fans go fast. I would buy them as soon as I find some even if it's a little more expensive.


And if you know you are going to be needing more in the near future, get extras.


----------



## ABerd

I only want like 3. I'm not greedy!


----------



## mam72

I just got my fan controller and used it on the AP-29 to see it it is as good as the AP-15 when the voltage is reduced.

The AP-29 on a fan controller produces less air flow than the AP-15 would, and its noisier that the AP-15.

This is according to me, but you will have to wait for some proper testing from someone else.


----------



## Swift Castiel

I'm planning to get three 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons for my Antec 902









Wanna replace them LED fans


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;12970633*
> I just got my fan controller and used it on the AP-29 to see it it is as good as the AP-15 when the voltage is reduced.
> 
> The AP-29 on a fan controller produces less air flow than the AP-15 would, and its noisier that the AP-15.
> 
> This is according to me, but you will have to wait for some proper testing from someone else.


Thanks for the data. It's about what one would expect, but it's always nice to have the data: fact has this habit of not always meeting our expectations.


----------



## mam72

@ehume

I was hoping it would be amazing. I am willing to give the fan to you if you want it for testing yourself, so we can have some actual proper data we can trust or anyone else who would want to have it for testing.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;12971660*
> @ehume
> 
> I was hoping it would be amazing. I am willing to give the fan to you if you want it for testing yourself, so we can have some actual proper data we can trust or anyone else who would want to have it for testing.


Hold onto your fan. I have an AP-30 that I am testing. Preliminary tests in chapter 2 of Secrets of the D14 (from link 2 in my sig).


----------



## mam72

If I was to swap the fan blades of a AP-29 with a AP-15's fan blades would the fan be quieter? If its possible.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mam72*


If I was to swap the fan blades of a AP-29 with a AP-15's fan blades would the fan be quieter? If its possible.


Lots of work with uncertain results. My suspicion is that the engineers at Nidec produced the best possible blades for the highspeed GT's. I won't know until I get one, but I suspect the reason Nidec is going to phase out the GT-2150 is that it makes too much noise for its output. I think the absence of a GT in the mid-2000's indicates that it would not be competitive in that rpm range.


----------



## Apple Pi

I'm looking into getting some GT's I would like to get them for pushpull on my rads, which would be the best, I would like them to be fairly quiet, at least more quite than my Ultra Kaze's at 7v


----------



## FDS

Am I the only one who finds AP-14s at stock 1450rpm too loud? I read they were the best airflow/noiseflow 120mm fan you could buy, but they seem too noisy at regular speed.

At ~1450rpm the wooshing gets to sounding like a wind tunnel, uncomfortably loud, almost sounds like a car is whooshing by outside.
At ~1150-1200 this seems like a good compromise noise level to me, comfortable, not too loud
At ~800rpm they are for all practical purposes silent, but don't move much air

The only time I see running [email protected]+ as practical is during the summer or when overclocking/benching. That is, unless you really don't care about noise level.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


Am I the only one who finds AP-14s at stock 1450rpm too loud? I read they were the best airflow/noiseflow 120mm fan you could buy, but they seem too noisy at regular speed.

At ~1450rpm the wooshing gets to sounding like a wind tunnel, uncomfortably loud, almost sounds like a car is whooshing by outside.
At ~1150-1200 this seems like a good compromise noise level to me, comfortable, not too loud
At ~800rpm they are for all practical purposes silent, but don't move much air

The only time I see running [email protected]+ as practical is during the summer or when overclocking/benching. That is, unless you really don't care about noise level.


Everyone has their own comfort level. The AP-13's are 1150 rpm fans. They are quiet, but you can hear them, barely. I just swapped out my two for a pair of AP-12's. Can't hear them any more. Now I hear the _other_ fans in my case.


----------



## FDS

I can definitely hear the AP-13s @1150rpm. When I turn them down to 800rpm they become noticeably quieter.

All the other fans in my system are super quiet though. I think I hear my hdd more now than anything, lol.


----------



## cechk01

Are there any places where I can find the AP-15 in stock?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12991236*
> Am I the only one who finds AP-14s at stock 1450rpm too loud?


Its all personal preference. I have AP14s and they are so quiet I have to get within 4"-5" to know they are even on. They are a lot quieter than the Yate Loons they replaced. Even at 7v those Yates were loud.
The loudest thing in my case is my pump followed by my HDDs. I cant hear any of the fans.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cechk01*


Are there any places where I can find the AP-15 in stock?


http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-gentle-...m-1850rpm.html
That's the only one I see atm.


----------



## FDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Its all personal preference. I have AP14s and they are so quiet I have to get within 4"-5" to know they are even on. They are a lot quieter than the Yate Loons they replaced. Even at 7v those Yates were loud.
The loudest thing in my case is my pump followed by my HDDs. I cant hear any of the fans.


I'm amazed you can't hear your ap14s @1450rpm. I must have sensitive ears or maybe my environment is just much quieter than the average user's. I think you'll realize you hear them a lot more if you try setting them to 0% with speedfan and then back to 100% while listening closely.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


I'm amazed you can't hear your ap14s @1450rpm. I must have sensitive ears or maybe my environment is just much quieter than the average user's.


You can hear 1450's - if nothing else is making noise. I've found that as you stop one noise, the next seems noisy. The only end point is a totally silent rig.

Did I mention I'm looking at passive gpu's?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You can hear 1450's - if nothing else is making noise. I've found that as you stop one noise, the next seems noisy. The only end point is a totally silent rig.

Did I mention I'm looking at passive gpu's?


With a high end rig, when it gets too quiet, you will hear other things you can't control. I can hear my 6990 caps squeal when loading heavy 3D apps. PSU units can do it to. I couldn't hear my GT AP-15 that was plugged onto a PC-Power & Cooling 510. tTe PSU fan was louder, LOL.


----------



## xxsashixx

I too am looking for some GT AP-15s.. can't find it anywhere


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


I'm amazed you can't hear your ap14s @1450rpm. I must have sensitive ears or maybe my environment is just much quieter than the average user's. I think you'll realize you hear them a lot more if you try setting them to 0% with speedfan and then back to 100% while listening closely.


I couldnt hear my AP-15 @ 1850rpm compared to everything else in my room. You must really have some sensitive ears. Your head might explode from the sound of my new 4250rpm typhoons, now those are loud.

Also side note. Anyone hear anything about the scythe 2150rpm group buy ? Kinda need 20 asap.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


I couldnt hear my AP-15 @ 1850rpm compared to everything else in my room. You must really have some sensitive ears. Your head might explode from the sound of my new 4250rpm typhoons, now those are loud.

Also side note. Anyone hear anything about the scythe 2150rpm group buy ? Kinda need 20 asap.


It was put on hold for now. Not sure, but knowing whats going on in Japan right now, that might be issue.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


I couldnt hear my AP-15 @ 1850rpm compared to everything else in my room. You must really have some sensitive ears. Your head might explode from the sound of my new 4250rpm typhoons, now those are loud.

Also side note. Anyone hear anything about the scythe 2150rpm group buy ? Kinda need 20 asap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It was put on hold for now. Not sure, but knowing whats going on in Japan right now, that might be issue.




Thought I read somewhere that Nidec was discontinuing the 2150's and had already stopped manufacturing them?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*


I too am looking for some GT AP-15s.. can't find it anywhere










Considering whats happening in Japan right now, as previously stated...

I seriously doubt the U.S. will be seeing any GT's for a long, long while now...

I am currently considering just using my old CM R4's on my new RX120 Rad, just to get my new WC set up up and running, and then replace the R4's with GT's at a later date whenever they do finally show up in stock...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Thought I read somewhere that Nidec was discontinuing the 2150's and had already stopped manufacturing them?


The group buy admin was in contact with Nidec about doing a one last run, which required a minimum quantity to get the order fulfilled.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It was put on hold for now. Not sure, but knowing whats going on in Japan right now, that might be issue.


No, we had to reorganize it before the disaster in Japan actually occurred, and that's what's going on. Chipp lost contact with Theronix and we then decided to carry on with it ourselves, so one of the other staff members is working with Chipp and admin to do it himself; if/where necessary, I will also assist but said staff member has been incredibly busy, moreso than admin, so he hasn't been able to do much (and therefore I'm largely in the dark again). Right now it's impossible to say if the disaster will affect the group buy at all, but I highly doubt it.

Trust me, I'm not deliberately withholding any information about this; if we don't post, it's because we either don't know anything/can't confirm the info or can't do anything, or both.


----------



## tonking

hey guys, does ap -13 good for case fans im planning on buying 4 of those 2 for side pannel and 1 fron 1 top


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonking;13015839*
> hey guys, does ap -13 good for case fans im planning on buying 4 of those 2 for side pannel and 1 fron 1 top


Yes. I use them myself for just that.


----------



## luchog

Using two GT AP-15s as my front intake fans. Airflow in the case is very much improved.


----------



## Scrumptious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*


I too am looking for some GT AP-15s.. can't find it anywhere










Try this store:

http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/pro...ns/gt-120-1850

They have 128 in stock at the moment and they are based in the UK...I just bought two and I'm based in Canada. They are shipping by air mail


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrumptious*


Try this store:

http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/pro...ns/gt-120-1850

They have 128 in stock at the moment and they are based in the UK...I just bought two and I'm based in Canada. They are shipping by air mail










Thank you!
I just emailed my daughter who is stationed in the UK to see what she can get them for, and then send them home for dad lol.


----------



## iTravis

How long does it take to ship it to the US? I'm tired of waiting for these fans as it's pretty much the only thing that hold me back from completing my rig. But once again I'll be pissed if by the time I order this all the US retailers will have them back in stock sometimes this month.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrumptious*


Try this store:

http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/pro...ns/gt-120-1850

They have 128 in stock at the moment and they are based in the UK...I just bought two and I'm based in Canada. They are shipping by air mail











Hmm...

$14.03 for shipping two of them, to the U.S... with 5 - 21 days shipping time via standard air mail.

To do... or Not to do... that is the question...









Most likely shipping would be closer to the 21 days estimate, and by the time they did arrive.. (cant order right now anyway, need to wait for a check to deposit) ... by the time I can order them, and by the time they did arrive, one of the U.S. E-tailers like Jab-tech or FrozenCPU, will likely and unexpectedly get some in stock, and I had waited, could have save $10 - $15 ! lol

Think I'm gonna keep an eye on this one anyway... I'm not really, THAT desperate for these. I would rather put the $50 it would cost me to buy these, into a decent fan controller first.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrumptious;13031344*
> Try this store:
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850
> 
> They have 128 in stock at the moment and they are based in the UK...I just bought two and I'm based in Canada. They are shipping by air mail


Well they now have at least two less. Ordered two this morning. I'll post back when there delivered, that'll give me time to forget about the $53.00 it cost lol. Ouch









When I send or receive packages to my daughter in the UK it takes about a week and the site claims they ship the same day and any where from 7-21 days. We'll see.


----------



## Nova.

Hey guys, just thought I would pop in and ask a few questions..

Its a shame that the GTs are out everywhere









Anyway, on to my question, I have a HAF X case and was wondering, what would the best cooling in terms of GT fans? Would they work in a push pull on the top of the case?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Anyway, on to my question, I have a HAF X case and was wondering, what would the best cooling in terms of GT fans? Would they work in a push pull on the top of the case?


Since the GTs use double ball bearing, you can mount them in any orientation (vertical & horizontal). The real question is where to find them. lol









Personally, I'd get either a couple of AP-14 or AP-15's and use them in push/pull (get a fan controller if you find them too loud but that's highly unlikely).


----------



## XiCynx

Looks like I am going to be the first member to have the AP-31's! and four of them at it!









D1225C12BBAP-31 x4 running full blast 24/7 in my room! They lul me to sleep at night.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


D1225C12BBAP-31 x4 running full blast 24/7 in my room! They lul me to stay awake at night.


^ There you go. I fixed that for ya.







Anyway, welcome to the club.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;13080299*
> Looks like I am going to be the first member to have the AP-31's! and four of them at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D1225C12BBAP-31 x4 running full blast 24/7 in my room! They lul me to sleep at night.


ah, I only have one, though I am unsure if I used it to join this wonderful club...


----------



## reaper~

^ Fixed (added AP-31 under your name).


----------



## ablearcher

oops, I'm sorry, I did a bit of reading fail, I have a GTAP13, not 31,







. I'm sorry. Though I do have two GTAP30 on the way from FrozenCPU (along with a fan controller - gotta see if I can do SLI GTX570 on a 240rad







). I'll take pics later and sub this thread


----------



## Farih

6x AP-14 and 2x AP-15

Also 1x 140mm fan from scythe [SM1425SL 12H]


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


oops, I'm sorry, I did a bit of reading fail, I have a GTAP13, not 31,







. I'm sorry. Though I do have two GTAP30 on the way from FrozenCPU (along with a fan controller - gotta see if I can do SLI GTX570 on a 240rad







). I'll take pics later and sub this thread










No problem and I'll fix it for ya.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


6x AP-14 and 2x AP-15

Also 1x 140mm fan from scythe [SM1425SL 12H]


Added (only the GT fans since we're GT club







) & welcome aboard.


----------



## JorundJ

Has someone already some experience with, for example, how the 3000 rpm version @1850 rpm runs compared noise-wise to the original ap-15? Same for comparison with the ap-14?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Has someone already some experience with, for example, how the 3000 rpm version @1850 rpm runs compared noise-wise to the original ap-15? Same for comparison with the ap-14?


Somebody did that and reported the AP-30 makes more noise at 1850rpm than the AP-15. It was qualitative, no numbers.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13125198*
> Somebody did that and reported the AP-30 makes more noise at 1850rpm than the AP-15. It was qualitative, no numbers.


Right, thanks ehume.


----------



## mam72

@JorundJ
some other website has done a review on the 3000 GT, I posted it on the air cooling section a few days a go.

If you interested click


----------



## FinalFrontier

I'll join. Just added 4 x AP-15's to my case.


----------



## iTravis

Let me join woot








5x AP-15


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


Let me join woot








5x AP-15




where... did you get those.. and did you just get them...?


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


where... did you get those.. and did you just get them...?










I ordered from here 3 days ago all the way from Germany:
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_inf...20x25mm--.html
And just got it today


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


I ordered from here 3 days ago all the way from Germany:
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_inf...20x25mm--.html
And just got it today










^This. They come in and out of stock all the time on that website. That is where I bought my two AP-15s... and it only took 3 days to get from Germany to the east coast for me.


----------



## XiCynx

o0o0o, ouch! Wasn't the shipping for you guys like $18 via UPS though?


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


o0o0o, ouch! Wasn't the shipping for you guys like $18 via UPS though?


$16 to SoCal for me









4 IN STOCK....SOMEBODY GOTTO ACT FAST :d


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


o0o0o, ouch! Wasn't the shipping for you guys like $18 via UPS though?


Yea counting taxes and custom fees is was about an additional $18... ahh the price you pay for a high demand fan, lol


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mam72*


@JorundJ 
some other website has done a review on the 3000 GT, I posted it on the air cooling section a few days a go.

If you interested click


Thanks mate! I missed out on that, solid rep for you.

EDIT: I would love to have 4 AP-29's in my case, but only if I manage to control then. 2 intakes on the bottom 2 exhaust on the top, epic.


















Not as bad as I thought it would be! I listened to the sound of the fan in the vid when it was around 13-15 ampere (1400-1800+) RPM and it sounds acceptable. I do realize it will be louder when in the case because of the pressure and vibrations but perhaps it's worth it for the comfort of having that extra airflow available when needed?


----------



## mam72

for a 3000 rpm fan its not too loud its quieter than a antec tri cool on high , which is crazy.

After watching the video I had a play around with the fan again, I think the ring gives it a silver stone air penetrator effect and the air it gives out is cold. I noticed in the video there's didn't tick which means my one i got off ebay could be a bit dodge

Its a good idea to have a fan controller for this fan, I am using a lamprton FC-2, its cheap, 6 channels and 40W per channel.

I have this odd urge to get the 5400rpm model.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;13136559*
> for a 3000 rpm fan its not too loud its quieter than a antec tri cool on high , which is crazy.
> 
> After watching the video I had a play around with the fan again, I think the ring gives it a silver stone air penetrator effect and the air it gives out is cold. I noticed in the video there's didn't tick which means my one i got off ebay could be a bit dodge
> 
> Its a good idea to have a fan controller for this fan, I am using a lamprton FC-2, its cheap, 6 channels and 40W per channel.
> 
> I have this odd urge to get the 5400rpm model.


Thats very quiet indeed!

I didn't know the ring did anything else then reinforce the fanblades, nice! Perhaps.. But it could be that the once in the vid are dodgy as well? Possitive state of mind..









I've got a Scythe kaze master pro atm, but I think these new typhoons will cause instant combustion when I hook'em up. Might get the Lamprton instead.







cheers.

The 5400 goes over my comfy border, and I'll probably never run them at full speed unless I want to vacuum my room..


----------



## mam72

I just looked at the nidec servo pdf of the fans and it says it have the effect I mentioned.

The 5400 it above my comfort level too but my curiosity is getting the better of me







. Your right it would be a bit of a vacuum at full







.

I wonder if I can make maltesers float


----------



## ehume

maltesers?


----------



## gymenii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


maltesers?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gymenii*












And they don't naturally float?


----------



## mam72

gymenii is right, no they don't float. but they are very light so with a strong enough fan they could float. Its hard to describe what they are and taste like.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;13140501*
> gymenii is right, no they don't float. but they are very light so with a strong enough fan they could float. Its hard to describe what they are and taste like.


Looks like chocolate covered malt balls. Chocolate covered malt ballsused to be more common here. You can still find them, but not often. I've had some, and know what they taste like. Never tried to float any, though.


----------



## Citra

If any of you guys want AP-13 Gentle Typhoons.

Link: http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=025427


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13166116*
> If any of you guys want AP-13 Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> Link: http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=025427


FrozenCPU has some in stock as well.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got 4 GT-15s in my rig. 1 Front, 1 side, 2 top.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I got 4 GT-15s in my rig. 1 Front, 1 side, 2 top.


Added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## est1984

Was just about to spend 50 on these so glad I stopped and looked for a thread first!


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


show off







i don't have any yet but i will have, they seem to be exactly what i need.










ps love the *ziptie screw*


Would love a video of noise levels!


----------



## est1984

Ohh to hell with this I've ordered 4


----------



## est1984

D1225C12B5AP-15 Are these the latest revision?


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I handwire everything in my builds. Im changing the wires to straight black and making them all the proper length without having to use adapters. If these are really as quiet as people say im going to ditch my fan controller and just have them at 12v all the time.

Those solder points are not _that_ small lol. No different than soldering on a Yate Loon fan.


You make your own wires? How can I do that?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *est1984;13205620*
> D1225C12B5AP-15 Are these the latest revision?


Yes.


----------



## reaper~

Hmm.. since I'm on their mailing list, I've just received this today:

"Greetings everyone from Scythe USA hope this message find you well.

It's with sad regret that we have a problem with the scheduled release of the Gentle Typhoon fans. I previously notified you that we will be receiving the Gentle Typhoon fans around the middle of April, after release from customs, but it looks like the items seized were not Gentle Typhoon fans.

We contacted our headquarter regarding the Gentle Typhoon fans and they notified us that these fans were never shipped to us; therefore we will not have this item in April or May. Furthermore the information we received from them was very vague and we are uncertain about the state of continually having these fans in stock. Any updated information will be attended to you.
We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused to you."

In short, if you like these fans (Scythe GT series), stock them up for your next build or whatever. They maybe discontinued soon.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh wow, seriously? The whole series discontinued? That'd hurt 'em in a big way.


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, I'm sure they will keep the new high-speed GT's a little longer (since they were just released here not too long ago) but as for AP-13, AP-14 & AP-15, I highly suspect that either they'd already been discontinued and if not then soon.

So better stock them up while you can still find them.


----------



## JorundJ

Gaaah! It can't be... I'm gonna get some AP-14's quickly then! WTH is this? Weren't the original GT's released only back in 2009? And it's such a well selling product..

pff...


----------



## The Sandman

Holy crap! I'm so glad I decided to get 2 more a week and a half ago from quietpc.com in the UK to give me a total of 6 so I can complete my P/P on my radiator. At that point I figured for the price ($53.00) was a little pricey but glad as heck I did now. I just checked and even the UK site doesn't have any more. I was only concerned on how the trouble in Japan was going to effect the market for this spring, but after reading this wow. Good luck every body!

By the way, time to join this club before it no longer exists for reasons unknown!

Add me please. (6 x GT AP-15's)


----------



## Ronian

I got a NH-U12P heatsink. As a loudness sensible person, can I run a AP-14 GT at full rpm or not? Does the AP-15 at 1450 rpm outperform the AP-14 static pressure wise?

Thanks!


----------



## JorundJ

The 1450 (ap-14) will be perfect for your requirements.







I suggest them fully, I'm running 4 of them in my case atm, pure velvet silence.
I've used a push/pull mugen 2 ap-15 setp-up in the past, and they are more audible then the ap-14's of course, but still they are far from loud as well.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Gaaah! It can't be... I'm gonna get some AP-14's quickly then! WTH is this? Weren't the original GT's released only back in 2009? And it's such a well selling product..


It's sad but true. We all know that it's gonna happen soon or later but I guess in this case it's sooner. Better stock up on those AP-14's then.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


By the way, time to join this club before it no longer exists for reasons unknown!

Add me please. (6 x GT AP-15's)


You're added and welcome to the club. Actually you're already on the list.


----------



## Ronian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


The 1450 (ap-14) will be perfect for your requirements.







I suggest them fully, I'm running 4 of them in my case atm, pure velvet silence. 
I've used a push/pull mugen 2 ap-15 setp-up in the past, and they are more audible then the ap-14's of course, but still they are far from loud as well.


Thanks! So the AP-14 is more silent than the standard fan (P-12?) and more effective? Cant fint the comparison chart again, damn


----------



## InvalidUserID

Add me as another happy GT user. I got them in this morning but just now got around to putting them in.

Replaced 2 1600RPM S-Flex used as push/pull on my H50 and 1 1900RPM S-Flex as a front intake, all with the AP-15s. Initial impression is that they are much quieter and my temps have dropped a few although I did also vacuum the radiator.

I have one extra one that I'm sure I'll find use for somewhere in my rig.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## listen to remix

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624

3 left for AP-15s...the AP-14s are sold out, being restocked 04/29/2011 though =)

Edit: Both sold out.


----------



## rugox

I picked up two from aquatuning and received them today and man, what great fans these are. Great airflow, so little noise... my skepticism over the hype is over!


----------



## ehume

Y'know, it may be that GT's are such good sellers that Nidec can't keep up with demand. After all, Scythe is just one customer.

I wonder who the other customers are? I don't see any psu's with GT's, for example.


----------



## Somenamehere

Add me please 14 ap-15's + 4 4250rpms (selling them soon)


----------



## sch010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Oh wow, seriously? The whole series discontinued? That'd hurt 'em in a big way.


I would wait until aquatuning was out of stock to read the forums today. I need me some AP-15s!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Y'know, it may be that GT's are such good sellers that Nidec can't keep up with demand. After all, Scythe is just one customer.

I wonder who the other customers are? I don't see any psu's with GT's, for example.


I'm curious to know this also but you're absolutely right about that. I haven't seen any OEM using any GT's anywhere.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Add me please 14 ap-15's + 4 4250rpms (selling them soon)


How much? Make sure to let us know. lol Anyway, you're added.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Gaaah! It can't be... I'm gonna get some AP-14's quickly then! WTH is this? Weren't the original GT's released only back in 2009? And it's such a well selling product..

pff...


The GT 2150rpm fans were discontinued and were the most popular fan to use, so I wouldn't be surprised if the others are discontinued also if they wanted to.


----------



## The Cheev

Haha grabbed the last 10 AP-15's a few hours ago. Cheev for the win


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Cheev*


Haha grabbed the last 10 AP-15's a few hours ago. Cheev for the win


Congrats on scoring one of the hard-to-find fans. It's just gonna get rarer and rarer. lol


----------



## Citra

If I see one in stock locally, I think I will buy one, just to see how awesome they are...
But man are they expensive...

Edit: AP-13 worth it at $15 Cad?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Edit: AP-13 worth it at $15 Cad?


Yes. Finest fan at that speed there is. Put it where a fan is close to you.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Yes. Finest fan at that speed there is. Put it where a fan is close to you.


Will be getting one tommorow.







Was supposed to be today, but the store was closed...

And thanks again! Rep+


----------



## Citra

One AP-13 here! Can I join?








Even on max speed I can't hear it!
Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*











One AP-13 here! Can I join?








Even on max speed I can't hear it!
Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


You should hear the AP-15 1850 RPM version.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


You should hear the AP-15 1850 RPM version.


Weird way to phrase it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


One AP-13 here! Can I join?








Even on max speed I can't hear it!


Of course you can. Added and welcome to the club.


----------



## quickslvr4x4

Hey guys! Just got in my AP14 fans! I hear they are the best of the best so I ordered twice as many just because it seems like they sell out so fast! haha I am going to set them up on a Rheosmart 6 and was wondering how easy it is to wire 5-6 fans to a single knob.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quickslvr4x4*


Hey guys! Just got in my AP14 fans! I hear they are the best of the best so I ordered twice as many just because it seems like they sell out so fast! haha I am going to set them up on a Rheosmart 6 and was wondering how easy it is to wire 5-6 fans to a single knob.


Where are you guys still purchasing these fans and how much? I want some AP-15s in the US preferably


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


Where are you guys still purchasing these fans and how much? I want some AP-15s in the US preferably


Good luck finding AP-15s in the US. People have been waiting for months and I think most vendors have no ETA to get more at this time.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Good luck finding AP-15s in the US. People have been waiting for months and I think most vendors have no ETA to get more at this time.


No eta in Canada either, but I hear more are coming to aquatuning.us. Seems like they get the most stock too.

AP-15 is just expected, however, AP-14 is coming April 29.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


No eta in Canada either, but I hear more are coming to aquatuning.us. Seems like they get the most stock too.

AP-15 is just expected, however, AP-14 is coming April 29.


Yeah, I think AP-15s are really gone now, all the others have an ETA


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13254051*
> Yeah, I think AP-15s are really gone now, all the others have an ETA


Oh man, I guess I'll just settle with AP-14s


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13257545*
> Oh man, I guess I'll just settle with AP-14s


Ap-14s are great too! I would have bought them if they were in stock.


----------



## ehume

IMO the AP-14's are the sweet spot in the GT lineup - the most output for the least noise.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13257644*
> Ap-14s are great too! I would have bought them if they were in stock.


Dang, I actually saw them both in stock but took too long to think about it. Next time, I'm just going to pull out the credit card lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13257674*
> IMO the AP-14's are the sweet spot in the GT lineup - the most output for the least noise.


I think you mean they have the best output per noise ratio =P I'm going to check out your sig links right now.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13257751*
> Dang, I actually saw them both in stock but took too long to think about it. Next time, I'm just going to pull out the credit card lol


I did too when they were in stock at NCIX. "Wow they're pretty expensive! I'm not sure if I should get them." *refreshes page* "Sold Out..."

Edit: And are they ever going to make 140mm versions?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13258962*
> Edit: And are they ever going to make 140mm versions?


Nope, only Scythe's Kaze Maru comes in 140mm, not the GT series.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13259665*
> Nope, only Scythe's Kaze Maru comes in 140mm, not the GT series.


Scythe only sells these, as you well know.

Have you seen any Nidec 140mm fans?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13259943*
> Have you seen any Nidec 140mm fans?


Nope, none over at Nidec's own online store. Don't know about other channel they sell their fans through, though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13260231*
> Nope, none over at Nidec's own online store. Don't know about other channel they sell their fans through, though.


I've never seen any in their catalog, either.

Edit: They do have some 127mm howlers, though. See here.

Edit2: Check out page G-4 here.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Probably going to sleeve my two tonight and paint them next week. Wonder if I should sleeve each individual wire or not though


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13260877*
> Probably going to sleeve my two tonight and paint them next week. Wonder if I should sleeve each individual wire or not though


Put all 3 in one sleeve. I sleeved both ways and sleeving each wire just ends up looking ridiculous.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Put all 3 in one sleeve. I sleeved both ways and sleeving each wire just ends up looking ridiculous.



I agree... it'll end up looking too thick and take up too much room


----------



## Minacious

I too have been on the hunt for some AP-15s. And just like some of you, decided too late to bite the bullet on the few remaining places that had them but would have ended up costing me far more than normal because of the shipping to the US or inflated pricing.

I have been wholly impressed with the performance of the bunch I already have in use. I would have bought boxes full last year had I known this was going to happen.

If these are indeed gone, is there anything else out there that comes even close to the CFM/Noise/Static Pressure performance of the 15s?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minacious*


I too have been on the hunt for some AP-15s. And just like some of you, decided too late to bite the bullet on the few remaining places that had them but would have ended up costing me far more than normal because of the shipping to the US or inflated pricing.

I have been wholly impressed with the performance of the bunch I already have in use. I would have bought boxes full last year had I known this was going to happen.

If these are indeed gone, is there anything else out there that comes even close to the CFM/Noise/Static Pressure performance of the 15s?


They are not gone yet, try aquatuning.us


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


They are not gone yet, try aquatuning.us


Ahh, they are out as well. I believe everyone cleared them out of all the existing inventory left over the last month. They now have no ETA, just like everyone else.


----------



## Minacious

Yep, that was one of the last places I had my eyes on.


----------



## Somenamehere

Doesn't say out of stock for me, just expected.

But it seems you can order them now and they will ship when they get more.


----------



## Levesque

On my 19 GT AP-15, I have 3 that are annoyingly ''whinning'', and I have to lower the rpm to get rid of this annoying whine.

I have tried putting a drop of precison oil, but the whine is still there.









Any ideas?


----------



## Minacious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Doesn't say out of stock for me, just expected.

But it seems you can order them now and they will ship when they get more.


Yes, I have the same. Without a definitive date for when the next batch will come in, I'd hate to put money on something that isn't a sure thing. "Expected" could be in a week, or it could be a long time from now.

I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13265906*
> Doesn't say out of stock for me, just expected.
> 
> But it seems you can order them now and they will ship when they get more.


Good luck with "expecting" status. I've ordered from them before and they always showed an ETA date, but since everyone found out about them, they been hitting that site of for over a month, depleting the 100+ inventory in a day or two. Now is the first time they never had a date. I could be a change to stop backorders or there's just no more left at this time.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13266154*
> Good luck with "expecting" status. I've ordered from them before and they always showed an ETA date, but since everyone found out about them, they been hitting that site of for over a month, depleting the 100+ inventory in a day or two. Now is the first time they never had a date. I could be a change to stop backorders or there's just no more left at this time.


Yeah I have been using the site now for the past month and like you said they always have an ETA date. First time I have seen expected.


----------



## `br4dz-

Add me to the list









I have a pair of AP-14's.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

^ Pair of AP-15's ^


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## rugox

They are in stock at quietpc.com
http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850
691 left, grab em while you can!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugox;13279863*
> They are in stock at quietpc.com
> http://www.quietpc.com/ca-en-cad/products/casefans/gt-120-1850
> 691 left, grab em while you can!


THANK YOU got some...ad me


----------



## cjc75

Would the Lamptron FC5v2 be compatible with the high speed GT's if using a 4 to 3 pin power adapter?

How would it display the RPM on the AP-30's if they have a separate 3pin for that?

They would be going on my XSPC RX-120 Radiator and I would like to keep the noise level down unless I'm doing something intense that requires I crank the fans up a bit...


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjc75*


Would the Lamptron FC5v2 be compatible with the high speed GT's if using a 4 to 3 pin power adapter?

How would it display the RPM on the AP-30's if they have a separate 3pin for that?

They would be going on my XSPC RX-120 Radiator and I would like to keep the noise level down unless I'm doing something intense that requires I crank the fans up a bit...


The fan controller is 30W, so it will work. .56AMP*12V=6.72W If they have a separate 3 pin, then you need to plug it into your motherboard and you won't get a reading from your fan controller unless that yellow wire was spliced into two wires.


----------



## cjc75

Hah... Well... I had stalled for awhile before posting my question, got tied up here at work.

After making my post, I saw the above link for the AP-15's at QuietPC.com.. and though I felt $20 was a bit much, I found their $8 shipping to be much more appealing! Honestly I would much rather have the AP-15's instead of a higher speed model, and I'm tired of waiting for the U.S. vendors to get them in stock, presuming they ever will...

SO!

I now have a pair of AP-15's on the way for my RX120 Rad!









_*Edit* -- QuietPC would only accept PayPal if I selected to pay in Pounds Sterling, as they're in the UK. PayPal of course, automatically converts USD into Pounds Sterling when you make such an international payment like that to the UK._


----------



## Ronian

Got my pair of AP-14 today but is it normal that these fans make a slight humming noise (static pressure?) at max rpm?

My idle temps dropped 2 degrees each (previous fan was the P12) and under load before:
47
46 
45
46

and now:
45
44
46
45

But I think the ambient temperature is hotter right now than the previous test.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ronian*


Got my pair of AP-14 today but is it normal that these fans make a slight humming noise (static pressure?) at max rpm?

My idle temps dropped 2 degrees each (previous fan was the P12) and under load before:
47
46 
45
46

and now:
45
44
46
45

But I think the ambient temperature is hotter right now than the previous test.


That's about right. Remember, P12's are very good fanms. Some reviewers use them as stndards. Although AP-15's are better, they can only be a bit better without getting really loud.


----------



## Levesque

There is still some GT AP-13 here for sale in Canada.









http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...oducts_id=1216


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


There is still some GT AP-13 here for sale in Canada.









http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...oducts_id=1216


Still available at Canada computers too!









Sent from my iPod Touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronian

Noob question...Is it possible to control 2 of these fans at the cpu slot or not?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ronian*


Noob question...Is it possible to control 2 of these fans at the cpu slot or not?


Do you mean the CPU fan slot? If so yes, but you'll need a 3 pin splitter. I have one for $2.50 if you're interested


----------



## Ronian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


Do you mean the CPU fan slot? If so yes, but you'll need a 3 pin splitter. I have one for $2.50 if you're interested










Ehm sorry I forgot to add: control with speedfan at the cpu fan slot with such a splitter. Good offer but I live in Europe









So you are 100% sure that I can adjust the rpm of both with just one slot?


----------



## nerdybeat

These fans are not controllable through the motherboard. They are 3 pin. You need a 4 pin fan for PWM (to control RPM through mobo/software.)

You will need a fan controller or voltage resistors to adjust the RPM on the scythe GTs.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



These fans are not controllable through the motherboard. They are 3 pin. You need a 4 pin fan for PWM (to control RPM through mobo/software.)

You will need a fan controller or voltage resistors to adjust the RPM on the scythe GTs.


Just because they are not pwm does not mean he can't control them. I have my 92mm gt's controlled by my mobo.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ronian*


Ehm sorry I forgot to add: control with speedfan at the cpu fan slot with such a splitter. Good offer but I live in Europe









So you are 100% sure that I can adjust the rpm of both with just one slot?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


These fans are not controllable through the motherboard. They are 3 pin. You need a 4 pin fan for PWM (to control RPM through mobo/software.)

You will need a fan controller or voltage resistors to adjust the RPM on the scythe GTs.


They are controllable with one slot. It works with my other Scythe fans.

Nerdybeat, they are controllable but the speeds will not adjust automatically according to temperatures.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


These fans are not controllable through the motherboard. They are 3 pin. You need a 4 pin fan for PWM (to control RPM through mobo/software.)

You will need a fan controller or voltage resistors to adjust the RPM on the scythe GTs.


All fans can be controlled by the motherboard. You just have to make sure you don't overload the mobo fan header circuit with high draw fans. Even 2 wires can run off the mobo, just no RPM feedback. The 3rd yellow wire is just RPM and the 4th wire is the PWM signal to drive the PWM speed of PWM fans. I have 3 wire fans running off my CPU PWM 4 pin header with a fan controller. It converts the PWM signal to drive 6 fans based of the bios setting of my mobo or manually with a control know for each fan. When CPU temp/load goes up, so does the fan speed on my radiator.

http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


All fans can be controlled by the motherboard. You just have to make sure you don't overload the mobo fan header circuit with high draw fans.


With any multiple 120mm fan setup, using a splitter that includes a Molex power connector is a must. That way you're not risking overloading the fan header, and you will definitely have enough power for all the fans.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


With _any_ multiple 120mm fan setup, using a splitter that includes a Molex power connector is a must. That way you're not risking overloading the fan header, and you will definitely have enough power for all the fans.


I disagree...there are many dual 120mm fan setups that do not need a splitter with a molex power connector.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


I disagree...there are many dual 120mm fan setups that do not need a splitter with a molex power connector.


It can be done with lower-powered fans, but it's still a better idea to use one with a Molex. Not like anyone is going to have a shortage of available Molex connectors, and the cost difference is negligible.


----------



## nerdybeat

Ah yes, minor fail on my part. They are adjustable, but the auto-adjust with temps isn't available for 3-pin fans. Half-assed my comment, my bad OP =P


----------



## Ronian

Ok, so the conclusion is that I cant control 2 GTs at 80% rpm just with speedfan?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;13295500*
> With any multiple 120mm fan setup, using a splitter that includes a Molex power connector is a must. That way you're not risking overloading the fan header, and you will definitely have enough power for all the fans.


If you know your motherboards fan header ratings and fan draw, you can calculate how many fans you can connect. My CPU fan header alone is 2 amps. Overcourse, most motors draw 2 to 3 times their rating on start up, then stabilize to rated draw when up to speed.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13296539*
> Ok, so the conclusion is that I cant control 2 GTs at 80% rpm just with speedfan?


I would say, it depends on your motherboard CPU header rating, but with the GT-15 rated at 0.083A, with 2 fans, max load should be .5A max at start-up. If your mobo can handle that off the fan header, you're fine. If you use a splitter, you need to remove one of the fans yellow RPM wires from the connector. If you connect two fans, you will have 2 RPM signals being sent to the mobo, so your readings will most likely be off or double what it actually is.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13297417*
> If you know your motherboards fan header ratings and fan draw, you can calculate how many fans you can connect. My CPU fan header alone is 2 amps. Overcourse, most motors draw 2 to 3 times their rating on start up, then stabilize to rated draw when up to speed.


A GT AP-15 draws .083A. Two of them would draw .083*2=.166A At start up, they'll draw 3*.166A=0.498 amps. So.. It is perfectly safe to use two GT AP-15s on one mobo fan header.

I even used two slipstreams at .53A but I wouldn't suggest that unless you can guarantee your mobo can handle it...

EDIT: Damn, I got ninja'd!


----------



## Ronian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13297551*
> I would say, it depends on your motherboard CPU header rating, but with the GT-15 rated at 0.083A, with 2 fans, max load should be .5A max at start-up. If your mobo can handle that off the fan header, you're fine. If you use a splitter, you need to remove one of the fans yellow RPM wires from the connector. If you connect two fans, you will have 2 RPM signals being sent to the mobo, so your readings will most likely be off or double what it actually is.


I got the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, anyone here managed to run 2 GT-AP14 on the cpu fan slot?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13298176*
> I got the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, anyone here managed to run 2 GT-AP14 on the cpu fan slot?


Both of them together draws less than .5amps at start up. It should work b/c most mobo fan headers can handle at least 2 amps.


----------



## Ronian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13298303*
> Both of them together draws less than .5amps at start up. It should work b/c most mobo fan headers can handle at least 2 amps.


Yeah and Speedfan-wise? Never tried that, I mean there will be 2 readings for sure?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys. I was looking for some info on the AP-30/31's, Any of you guys use them? I wanna know about the static pressure of those two fans. I have a single San Ace on my S/A and have been thinking about switching to 2 AP-30/31's, more intrested in the AP-31's but I'm having problems finding them>.<
Noise isnt a concern of mine. want to know how well they play with fan controllers, like do the make odd noise's, or grind or anything like that? I'm looking for 100+CFM fans to deck out my case with the San Ace's are great performing fans but a 38mm wide fan make's it odd to use in a few of the place's. Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13298379*
> Yeah and Speedfan-wise? Never tried that, I mean there will be 2 readings for sure?


There will only be one reading if you use only one header. There is no way around that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13298406*
> Hey guys. I was looking for some info on the AP-30/31's, Any of you guys use them? I wanna know about the static pressure of those two fans. I have a single San Ace on my S/A and have been thinking about switching to 2 AP-30/31's, more intrested in the AP-31's but I'm having problems finding them>.<
> Noise isnt a concern of mine. want to know how well they play with fan controllers, like do the make odd noise's, or grind or anything like that? I'm looking for 100+CFM fans to deck out my case with the San Ace's are great performing fans but a 38mm wide fan make's it odd to use in a few of the place's. Thanks for any help in advance


I don't know about their pressure but they have 5 left in stock here:
http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p11555_Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-Fan-5400-rpm---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13298176*
> I got the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, anyone here managed to run 2 GT-AP14 on the cpu fan slot?


IMO, it should be fine. I looked up that mobo, but Gigabyte does not show the fan header load specs.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13298495*
> IMO, it should be fine. I looked up that mobo, but Gigabyte does not show the fan header load specs.


I wrote to Gigabyte tech support. Answer: 1 Amp per fan header.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13299531*
> I wrote to Gigabyte tech support. Answer: 1 Amp per fan header.


Still OK then. I looked at a stock Intel Fan cooler just now. Its .20A rated, so two GT AP-15s are fine because they are less than that.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13298379*
> Yeah and Speedfan-wise? Never tried that, I mean there will be 2 readings for sure?


If you mean two fan speed readings, no. You have to pull one of the fans RPM wire from the connector if you use a Y connector. You will see the RPMs based off one fans RPM signal alone. They will be getting the same voltage, so they should be at the same RPMs


----------



## SkItZo

Does anyone have experience downvolting the AP-29? (Preferably around 5v/1250rpm)
Does it make the annoying ticktickticktick or make some other weird noise?


----------



## Ronian

My GT AP-14 is dead silent with 95% (speedfan control) but with 100% it makes a weird noise. Is speedfan a problem (it was the same with the noctua p12... it made a hum with speedfan but not with the adapters noctua had included)

Any suggestions?

EDIT: Ok it is the fan, is that normal? Annoying humming noise = pressure of the fan but why not at 95% rpm? Should I try out my other fan and test if there is that noise too?


----------



## RagingCain

Hey all, if anybody is looking at getting some of these 150 CFM Typhoons, please PM me, I have 6x opened them all but I can't get use to their hum (wife) at lower speeds. Used for 3 days and I am I am looking to offload them to someone else, who knows what they are buying.

Here is the AP31 info: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic3.html

I will work out a nice deal for someone who wants 6x or do two sets of 3x.

I will give it a day or two before I just put them in a for sale thread.


----------



## listen to remix

I have some brand new GT AP-15s that I want to offload too.


----------



## G woodlogger

Just got 3 more AP-15 from novatech.co.uk. All the talk of them being sold out made me nevus and I ordered them 1 week ago. I have 4 in the side of my PC and one on top of my GPU (back side) . One of them made some high frequency tone nosie in the start so I am afraid it will come back. I want to have some thing like coolit omni GPU cooler on my Kepler Video card. I have seen Inno3d announce a card with such a cooler build in, hope it would be EVGA, MSI though!


----------



## gymenii

Anyone looking for 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15) fans, Koolertek has updated page with ETA 5/3/11


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gymenii*


Anyone looking for 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15) fans, Koolertek has updated page with ETA 5/3/11


Nice...I think North America is finally getting their stock!


----------



## ff02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


Nice...I think North America is finally getting their stock!










Yes, they have started shipping out to US retailers, though some (Koolertek, for example) aren't getting as many as were on backorder due to the limited quantity making it over to America at this time. Still, some is better than none


----------



## blackbalt89

I just ordered 5 AP-14s and one AP-15 from Aquatuning.









Bit steep with the $13 shipping/tax deal but $105 for 6 fans with 2 day shipping isn't too bad.

I've got a question for those who are using an NH-D14 with some GT's.

Since I've got one AP-15 (wasn't sure if it would be too loud.







) I was wondering if using the -14 as a push fan with a -15 as a pull fan (or vice versa) on a NH-D14 would net positive gains over using two AP-14s on it. Or would leaving the stock Noctua fans on the D14 work better/ similar?

So fan gurus, which would be a better idea?


----------



## frizo

^ Not sure about a AP-15 and an AP-14, but two AP-15s were 2c cooler than the stock Noctua fans on my NH-D14. And they look 10x better.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


I just ordered 5 AP-14s and one AP-15 from Aquatuning.









Bit steep with the $13 shipping/tax deal but $105 for 6 fans with 2 day shipping isn't too bad.

I've got a question for those who are using an NH-D14 with some GT's.

Since I've got one AP-15 (wasn't sure if it would be too loud.







) I was wondering if using the -14 as a push fan with a -15 as a pull fan (or vice versa) on a NH-D14 would net positive gains over using two AP-14s on it. Or would leaving the stock Noctua fans on the D14 work better/ similar?

So fan gurus, which would be a better idea?


I think it'll be better to use the 15 as a push fan and 14 as a pull fan. I think in general, you want the fan with more static pressure to be pushing than pulling.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13325766*
> I think it'll be better to use the 15 as a push fan and 14 as a pull fan. I think in general, you want the fan with more static pressure to be pushing than pulling.


So with that in mind the NF-P12 has more static pressure than the NF-P14?

I don't really mind so much for dropping a few degrees but I just want to know if my it's worth it to even throw an AP-15 on the D14 to begin with. Cause that fan would probably do a lot better for feeding the intake fan on my GTX 580 in the bottom of my case cause it has good static pressure and there's a honeycomb grill AND a fan filter down there and it honestly doesn't feel like much of the air my Scythe S-Flex E is pushing gets to the 580.

I also want to swap out the 230mm on the side panel for two of the AP-14s but I'm not sure which location would suit my mobo and 580 better. Two on the right, two on the top, or criss cross with one on bottom right and one on top left.


----------



## nerdybeat

First sleeve job! Ap-13s that are going to run as top exhaust in my new 650D. I guess I will do the H70 ap-15s I have next!


----------



## arrow0309

I just ordered two AP-15 (from here) to replace the two Akasa Viper of my Mega which are a bit noisy at higher rpm's. I'm going to use the vipers since they're PWM as intake system fans (via 4 pin Y type adaptor) one as a lower front fan and the other one as a bottom intake fan.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13327553*
> First sleeve job! Ap-13s that are going to run as top exhaust in my new 650D. I guess I will do the H70 ap-15s I have next!


Nice work on your first sleeve job and 2 AP-15's are perfect for that H70. Might wanna try running them as intake also. Some people say they'd rather have it as exhaust but IMO I think it's best to experiment and see which one yields lower temps.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13347718*
> Nice work on your first sleeve job and 2 AP-15's are perfect for that H70. Might wanna try running them as intake also. Some people say they'd rather have it as exhaust but IMO I think it's best to experiment and see which one yields lower temps.


I think he should shrink the tubing alittle more. I don't have an H70 myself but I would have it as an exhaust so the temperature in the case will be lower


----------



## nerdybeat

I have yet to try intake, as I have seen good temps with exhaust even through the beginning stages of summer. My GPUs get toasty while gaming leading to higher case temps, but the ap-15s can beast through it.

As for the sleeving, I couldn't get the heatshrink to shrink much more, but it was still effective.

Here's the final product!


----------



## Scrumptious

Just wanted to pay homage to these fans...they really reduced the decibels coming from my case nicely. My family can actually sleep at night now


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


I have yet to try intake, as I have seen good temps with exhaust even through the beginning stages of summer. My GPUs get toasty while gaming leading to higher case temps, but the ap-15s can beast through it.

As for the sleeving, I couldn't get the heatshrink to shrink much more, but it was still effective.

Here's the final product!










What do you mean *"toasty while gaming"* what temps (max) are you monitoring (at 4 Ghz I suppose)? Cause I get max on core0 like about 60Â° C only while playing Crysis 2, and pretty lower temps with other games


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


What do you mean *"toasty while gaming"* what temps (max) are you monitoring (at 4 Ghz I suppose)? Cause I get max on core0 like about 60Â° C only while playing Crysis 2, and pretty lower temps with other games










I was indicating my GPUs get toasty while gaming, which leads to higher case temps and sometimes higher CPU temps. With RIFT on max settings I can run in pretty constant 80-90 fps, but I have to put my 6870 fans to ~50% to keep my temps under 78-80C.

My CPU temps seem fine through all of this however - I have never seen above 50-55C in gaming. Crysis, BFBC2, Rift are the games I generally play (that are relatively intensive)

However I do notice that my core0 and core1 are constantly 5-7C hotter than all other cores, even on idle. I have reseated the block on my H70 3 times and reapplied different TIM as well. Maybe it's just my chip.


----------



## Citra

These are great! Lowered 10C on my GT 430 and Fans on my 465 went from 60-55.

Another picture.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *listen to remix*


Nice...I think North America is finally getting their stock!










Just got a Stock Alert Email from FrozenCPU.com...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...12B5AP-15.html

They have 702 AP-15's in stock right now!

Which is awesome, but I already ordered two from a Vendor in the UK last week... and I absolutely KNEW this was going to happen and I'm kicking myself over it. I knew that if I gave in, and ordered from an UK vendor; then the U.S. Vendors would suddenly and unexpectedly get them in stock and I'd be kicking myself because I could have saved $10 - $15 if I had waited...

Oh well... at least I have 2 on the way, at least I am hoping... the Vendor told me they shipped out last week but since I chose the cheapest shipping option ($8) then they could not provide a Tracking number... But said it could take 3 - 14 days to ship into the U.S...

Now I'm contemplating ordering two more from FrozenCPU just for the hell of it...


----------



## pjstp20

Looks like the US is finally getting some of these back in stock finally:

FrozenCPU


----------



## Eggy88

I have 8x GT 15's in my case 360 Push-Pull + 240 Push. Love them


----------



## xxsashixx

add me to the club! Got 2x on my Hyper212+. Replaced the NF-P12s. From 30c idle down to 26! freaking amazing and I can't even hear it


----------



## blackbalt89

I also am the proud new owner of 5 AP-14s and 1 AP-15.

Pics will come later if necessary.


----------



## cjc75

Just got another Email Stock Alert...

Jab-Tech now has the AP-15's In-Stock!

http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-1850rpm-pr-4501.html

Currently listing 106 available.


----------



## Genjimaru

The long drought is over!! lol


----------



## caffeinescandal

Do you guys know where I can get 2150GT's?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Jeez, triple figure stock at more than one store? Something doesn't seem quite right about that...









Edit; caffeinescandal, we were going to do a group buy of 2150GTs here at OCN but I haven't heard anything about it in about a month now.


----------



## gymenii

Lots of AP-15's in stock at Koolertek


----------



## Scrumptious

Do you guys know if they sell gentle typhoons in sizes larger than 120mm?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrumptious;13368818*
> Do you guys know if they sell gentle typhoons in sizes larger than 120mm?


Nope, 120mm is the only ones they make.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13368718*
> we were going to do a group buy of 2150GTs here at OCN but I haven't heard anything about it in about a month now.


yeah i was in that thread, i was ready to buy 14 fans but all of a sudden it got put on hold. :/ should i settle for ap-15's?


----------



## ezveedub

Yes, as there is no telling what or if the 2150 deal will go through or not.


----------



## ff02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii;13368796*
> Lots of AP-15's in stock at Koolertek


As posted to the Koolertek Twitter:

10% OFF code for Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm Fans: AP15KT Valid Through 5/4/11 *Limited Quantity Available, Act Now Before They're Gone*


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ff02*


As posted to the Koolertek Twitter:

10% OFF code for Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm Fans: AP15KT Valid Through 5/4/11 *Limited Quantity Available, Act Now Before They're Gone*


Son of a *****!

I keep getting screwed because I was sick of waiting so I ordered from Aquatuning. -_____________-

I am glad to say that I replaced every 120mm fan in my case with AP-14s and ended up breaking one of the stock Noctua clips trying to disassemble the P12.







Got two sets of Megahalems clips coming from SVC in a few days.

Currently running only a P14 on the D14 in a case full of AP-14s and my idle temps are exactly the same. Not sure about the load temps yet. But I'm going to assume they will suffer big time.









And MAN! The P14 is hella loud as a standalone push/pull fan on the NH-D14!










A little fan pr0nz.


----------



## ehume

JAB-Tech sent me an email alert on the AP-29's. They also have the other sizes. I peeked in at Koolertek. OOS on AP-14's, my favorite fan.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


JAB-Tech sent me an email alert on the AP-29's. They also have the other sizes. I peeked in at Koolertek. OOS on AP-14's, my favorite fan.


I love the AP-14s.







Only noise I can hear from them is a quiet whirring of what I would assume is the bearings/ motor.

There's still noise in my case though and it's coming from that darn P14 and the 140mm CM case fan.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


I love the AP-14s.







Only noise I can hear from them is a quiet whirring of what I would assume is the bearings/ motor.

There's still noise in my case though and it's coming from that darn P14 and the 140mm CM case fan.










Time to get some more GTs.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Jeez, triple figure stock at more than one store? Something doesn't seem quite right about that...










Seems like they're getting them but Scythe has changed the way for resellers to order these fans.

This is from an email I received from my contact at Scythe USA:

"There`s been a change in the way we order Gentle Typhoon fans. Since our factory wants to know before-hand how many of these fans to produce to save production cost, all Gentle Typhoon fans will need to be pre-ordered and pre-paid.

Just to let you all know, the Gentle Typhoon fans were always pre-paid(Scythe USA pay), but we didn't follow these guidelines with you. We just estimated how many fans we needed and went ahead and ordered it before we received any of your P.O.s

The Gentle Typhoon orders will follow these guidelines:

It will take roughly 3-6 months to receive the fans after your order so we urge everyone to order early. As soon as we get the items we will ship it out to you.

I will notify you the deadline dates to order your Gentle Typhoon fans in the future."


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Time to get some more GTs.










I'm thinking about it.

Just gotta find somewhere else to get them shipped. My boss at work is like







is wrong with you spending $100 on fans.









And my girl would go ballistic if she saw more computer parts come in when shes home.









PO box?









I'm honestly suprised at how loud the NH-D14 sounded once all my case fans became AP-14s overnight.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*


add me to the club! Got 2x on my Hyper212+. Replaced the NF-P12s. From 30c idle down to 26! freaking amazing and I can't even hear it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


A little fan pr0nz.










Also both of you are added.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. Time to drag up the 2150 group buy again?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. Time to drag up the 2150 group buy again?


if so im in for 4.
or whatever a good price break is.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. Time to drag up the 2150 group buy again?


Who's gonna spearhead this one? You should do it ehume. If it wasn't for my work schedule, I'd do it.

Nvm, I thought you meant a new group. lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. Time to drag up the 2150 group buy again?


As of right now the project is stalled.

Once there is an update expect news to be posted on it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Who's gonna spearhead this one? You should do it ehume. If it wasn't for my work schedule, I'd do it.

Nvm, I thought you meant a new group. lol


I'm doing CME just now. Then I've got to get back to updating my Firefox themes - five left. And maybe then get back to fan testing. I can hear my testbed rig calling to me from the basement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As of right now the project is stalled.

Once there is an update expect news to be posted on it.


But here is the main reason. The forum guys know how to do this.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


But here is the main reason. The forum guys know how to do this.


I'm not sure I get what you're saying?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'm not sure I get what you're saying?


That I won't be spearheading a new buying group: forum management is partway there, and know how to do groups.


----------



## Therionx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Hmm. Time to drag up the 2150 group buy again?


I just forwarded all the information again, hopefully some new information will arise soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Therionx*


I just forwarded all the information again, hopefully some new information will arise soon.


And I got it.

Once I can give an official word on the project it will be resurrected and I will let everyone know.


----------



## xxsashixx

I too would love the 2150s


----------



## Use

Hey

Can I ballance the pressure using 3 fans, (its an upside down case with intake on the back and exhaust on the front and I also have a Scynthe slim on top for exhaust) 1 AP-15 for intake and 2 AP-14 on the front for exhaust. 1 ap-14 in the middle the other in front of the hard drives, speaking of HDD, how well will it be cooled if i suck the air of it?

thnx


----------



## arrow0309

Arrived ! Soon my cpu cooler will change look








Add me too


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use;13390388*
> Hey
> 
> Can I ballance the pressure using 3 fans, (its an upside down case with intake on the back and exhaust on the front and I also have a Scynthe slim on top for exhaust) 1 AP-15 for intake and 2 AP-14 on the front for exhaust. 1 ap-14 in the middle the other in front of the hard drives, speaking of HDD, how well will it be cooled if i suck the air of it?


I don't see why not and as for the HDD, the conventional wisdom is to push cold air towards it for cooling. I haven't tried reversing the fan to suck the hot air out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;13391634*
> Arrived ! Soon my cpu cooler will change look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me too


Added.


----------



## Tator Tot

Just Letting everyone know, the Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy is a go now.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13406893*
> Just Letting everyone know, the Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy is a go now.


Awesome! Just wondering how do you pay? I never did trading on this website before.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13407266*
> Awesome! Just wondering how do you pay? I never did trading on this website before.


You would send money to a designated Paypal address once we inform you to, and then we'd use the pooled money to make the order.

After that, we will send the fans out as soon as we get them.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13407290*
> You would send money to a designated Paypal address once we inform you to, and then we'd use the pooled money to make the order.
> 
> After that, we will send the fans out as soon as we get them.


I see, thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13406893*
> Just Letting everyone know, the Gentle Typhoon 2150 Group Buy is a go now.


Alright! It's about time. lol Now I won't have to go all the way to Japan to get some more.


----------



## liljoejoe54

I just removed my 3 AP-29's and my 1 AP-30 and replaced them with 4 AP-15's. I cant believe how much quieter these fans are even at full speed.


----------



## blackbalt89

I ended up rearranging almost all the fans in my case aside from the 140mm intake in the 5.25" bays and the 230mm front intake and installed one AP-15 on my NH-D14 with the P14 in pull and max gaming temp at this OC was 52 in a 20C room.

Temps were reported as 49 49 52 45 for an average game load of 48.75*C. Not too bad considering just a P14 (with no push) would max 57 and average 52.

<3 my Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## Genjimaru

Finally got my hands on some AP-15s for my H-70. Wow what a difference these make. Sooooo much quieter than the stock fans.

Put in an order for the 2150's as well. Would like to see how they compare.


----------



## rugox

Add me please.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Ronian

Its me again. From 100% to 96% my AP14 has a annoying noise.. Hard to describe, but at 95% or lower it is gone? Is that normal or a case for the RMA?


----------



## Citra

Ap-15 in stock locally at NCIX.
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35020&vpn=D1225C12B5AP%2D15&manufacture=Scythe


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronian;13457188*
> Its me again. From 100% to 96% my AP14 has a annoying noise.. Hard to describe, but at 95% or lower it is gone? Is that normal or a case for the RMA?


When Marinm210 did some testing with GT's, he found resonance zones where the fan made a funny noise. I haven't heard any on mine, but some report them.

Well, these are not $20 fans. We'll have to expect some weaknesses. Just tweak your rpm's.

Or rma, if the noise is loud enough.


----------



## sysdawg

add me, please, 12x AP-14s


----------



## Forsaken_id

Finally got 14 AP15s in, 2 for a friend and 12 for me.


----------



## JorundJ

^ Yikes?







Awesome amount of GT's!


----------



## TG_bigboss

14 GT's! this is the reason we cant find GT's anywhere!! lol im glad i found some and ordered asap! =)


----------



## Forsaken_id

^Lol, i know. I waited and waited like everyone else and jumped on them once they came in so I could get some. I got half from Aquatuning who had a thousand of these. I know quietpc in UK have had hundreds even while everyone else was out, but they were more expensive than everyone else too.


----------



## k1msta

just install the ap15 dang these fan has some suction
obtw can i join


----------



## Penumbra

Hi,

water cooling noob here. I've got 6 GT AP-15 (in push/pull config) and a Scythe Kaze Pro fan controller en route and was wondering if I can string 2 AP-15 (one push/pull "set") to one fan controller channel? That way I know each push/pull set is always in balance in terms of RPM.

also, will under volting these fans reduce the life or damage the motor?

Thanks!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penumbra;13507065*
> Hi,
> 
> water cooling noob here. I've got 6 GT AP-15 (in push/pull config) and a Scythe Kaze Pro fan controller en route and was wondering if I can string 2 AP-15 (one push/pull "set") to one fan controller channel? That way I know each push/pull set is always in balance in terms of RPM.
> 
> also, will under volting these fans reduce the life or damage the motor?
> 
> Thanks!


As long as the two fans don't exceed the max amperage for each channel you'll be fine. Just check on the info for the fan controller and the fans you want. The GT's draw a relatively small amount if power for the speeds they accomplish so I think it will be fine.

As for the undervolting no harm should be done and if you think about it less volts SHOULD mean more life. Not sure there though. Seems logical.


----------



## ehume

It takes twelve AP-15's to get to one Amp. They're 0.083A apiece. 12v x 1A = 12 Watts. I suspect your controller can handle 12, much less six.

Oh, and get these for your Y-cables. They are rugged (I have one that has survived 400+ fan changes), the shipping is free and you get a volume discount.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sysdawg;13460308*
> add me, please, 12x AP-14s


Added.


----------



## Penumbra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


It takes twelve AP-15's to get to one Amp. They're 0.083A apiece. 12v x 1A = 12 Watts. I suspect your controller can handle 12, much less six.

Oh, and get these for your Y-cables. They are rugged (I have one that has survived 400+ fan changes), the shipping is free and you get a volume discount.


Hey great, thanks!

So here is another one for you. I read somewhere that it's good to have a molex connect to the Y-splitters and was wondering how that works? Is that another adapter that hooks up to all the Y-splitters? And I've never chained fans together before so I assume I just need Male-Male-Female connectors? I thought the GT AP-15 have 3 pins, why do I need 4 pins?

Yes, the Kaze Pro takes 1Amp Max per channel, so you are saying I can have all 6 fans to one channel?

thanks, and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penumbra*


Hey great, thanks!

So here is another one for you. I read somewhere that it's good to have a molex connect to the Y-splitters and was wondering how that works? Is that another adapter that hooks up to all the Y-splitters? And I've never chained fans together before so I assume I just need Male-Male-Female connectors? I thought the GT AP-15 have 3 pins, why do I need 4 pins?

Yes, the Kaze Pro takes 1Amp Max per channel, so you are saying I can have all 6 fans to one channel?

thanks, and sorry for all the questions.


You connect fans to Molex when they draw a lot of current. For example, Scythe has Gentle Typhoon AP-29, -30 and -31 connected directly to Molex because they draw so much power. In general, whether or not you do that depends on the draw of the fans you use.

In your case you could connect all six AP-15's to a single channel and draw a little less than 0.5 Amp. Even with startup current being larger, you're OK with six on the same channel. Of course, if you're running on a rad, you might want to put the three push fans on one channel and the three pull fans on another so you could fine tune the noise and the performance of the rad and fans as a system, adjusting rpm vs noise.


----------



## sysdawg

Newbie question...I was thinking of running one of my intake AP-14s 24x7, even when I have done a shutdown through Windows. The goal would be to create a bit of positive pressure, to keep dust out of the system. From what I understand, the PSU has a +5V SB "rail" that is always-on, but the female connectors (Seasonic X750 PSU) don't include any labelled SB or whatever. How do I do what I am trying to do, or is it possible to do it at all, please?


----------



## mbudden

Woops. Seems to be in the OP.


----------



## pneustra

I got 6 GT ap-15 linked up to a kazemaster pro. fans 2 pulling are in on a xspa. 1 fan in 1 fan out. 2 more on mcr 240 pushing. all in a CM690 unmodded.


----------



## systemlayers

Count me as a new AP-11 owner (just got two of them). One is on my exhaust and one is on my HR-02. Move next to no air but I was going for next to passive silence. They achieve that. Better than my scythe slipstream 1200rpms undervolted to 500rpm which start to click around there. Looks like I get into an elite club here with this extremely unpopular model







.
Ehume how do you like your AP-11s?


----------



## Cole S

I got two AP-15's on my H50! Sign me up please


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

i own 2 AP-15's and 2 AP-13's add me!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pneustra*


I got 6 GT ap-15 linked up to a kazemaster pro. fans 2 pulling are in on a xspa. 1 fan in 1 fan out. 2 more on mcr 240 pushing. all in a CM690 unmodded.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemlayers*


Count me as a new AP-11 owner (just got two of them). One is on my exhaust and one is on my HR-02. Move next to no air but I was going for next to passive silence. They achieve that. Better than my scythe slipstream 1200rpms undervolted to 500rpm which start to click around there. Looks like I get into an elite club here with this extremely unpopular model







.
Ehume how do you like your AP-11s?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole S*


I got two AP-15's on my H50! Sign me up please



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x*


i own 2 AP-15's and 2 AP-13's add me!


Y'all are added. Welcome aboard!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemlayers*


Count me as a new AP-11 owner (just got two of them). One is on my exhaust and one is on my HR-02. Move next to no air but I was going for next to passive silence. They achieve that. Better than my scythe slipstream 1200rpms undervolted to 500rpm which start to click around there. Looks like I get into an elite club here with this extremely unpopular model







.
Ehume how do you like your AP-11s?


Generally I need more air than they push. But today I just received my Seasonic X-750 (it was on clearance) for my test rig downstairs. The psu fan doesn't move at the power levels I'll be using. When I was using my Antec True Power New Blue 750 I had to shield the psu - as quiet as it was that psu fan spins all the time. I used an 800rpm Slip stream to pull the air to the back to avoid air warmed by the psu to infiltrate my D14's intake. I turned off the SS to make sound readings.

With the Seasonic on silent mode I can use a fan with less throughput. So I installed an AP-11 to pull the heatsink's exhaust away. Tested the system with the fan off and on. Not even one dB difference where the SPL meter is.

So, yup, the AP-11 sure is a quiet fan.


----------



## Rapid7

Currently running 8 x GT's in a Silverstone TJ-07









2 x 120mm AP-14's in the roof.
1 x 120mm AP-14 as the front intake.
3 x 120mm AP-15's on the internal 360 radiator.
2 x 92mm AP-13's as the rear exhausts.

So i guess you could say i like gentle tyhoons.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rapid7*


So i guess you could say i like gentle tyhoons.










Yes, you do.







I'd just ordered 2 more for the upcoming H100.


----------



## oc_geek

9x AP-15 in my rig


----------



## reaper~

^ That's some nice cable management and nice sleeve job right there. Even your hoses have matching color with the GT's.


----------



## mastical

Got rid of my Yate Loon push pull for these, Im happy I did it.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I have 2x AP15 fans in my rig and love them! xD


----------



## Jaxonc

Got 6x AP15s now that I finally managed to find them after the big shortage. Great build quality and extremely quiet. Needs some sleeving but otherwise a bit disappointed that they only run at ~1740 RPM tops as opposed to the ~1850 RPM rating


----------



## werds

So I was going to make a thread all it's own when I thought this might be a better place to ask the question.

I had bought 25 AP-15's not that long ago and 2 of them are not fully functioning... RMA is out of the question as I purchased from overseas and cost of RMA for me would outweigh the worth...

So the issue is that the 2 fans will not run when power is applied, but if I spin them manually while power is applied they will run - but you can sense that audibly they are at a different pitch - as if they are caught on something while spinning (best I can equate it to).

Is there some way to fix them or am I up to just tossing them in the make a shroud pile?


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Just got 6 of the AP-15's


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


So I was going to make a thread all it's own when I thought this might be a better place to ask the question.

I had bought 25 AP-15's not that long ago and 2 of them are not fully functioning... RMA is out of the question as I purchased from overseas and cost of RMA for me would outweigh the worth...

So the issue is that the 2 fans will not run when power is applied, but if I spin them manually while power is applied they will run - but you can sense that audibly they are at a different pitch - as if they are caught on something while spinning (best I can equate it to).

Is there some way to fix them or am I up to just tossing them in the make a shroud pile?


Look carefully at them from the side. Have they been bent? Could they be clicked back into place?

You can peel back a label and put lubricant in. Doubt that will help but it's a possibility.

Find something thin to act as a feeler, feel up inside the hub to see if anything's caught in there.

etc. Don't give up on GT's.


----------



## oc_geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13584079*
> ^ That's some nice cable management and nice sleeve job right there. Even your hoses have matching color with the GT's.


Thanks









this is the other side


----------



## ehume

oc_geek: Such beauty!


----------



## oc_geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13599187*
> oc_geek: Such beauty!


thanks!


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

About to take the GentleTyphoon AP-14 off my side panel (leaving me with one side panel fan instead of two, not a huge sacrifice) and pairing it with my other AP-14 on the Antec Kuhler 620 for a push/pull. Will update with temps in a couple days if I can remember to do so.


----------



## oc_geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13584079*
> ^ That's some nice cable management and nice sleeve job right there. Even your hoses have matching color with the GT's.


Hei reaper shall i do something on the google-spreadsheet in first page (user list) or is it you that maintein it ?

thanks


----------



## reaper~

^ I maintain it for now and you're added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

I'm back. Now doing a push/pull with my AP-14s on my Antec Kuhler H2O 620. Very impressed with the results. A whole 11c knocked off my load temps in Prime95.

Before:









After:


----------



## reaper~

^ Have you tried it with a pair of AP-15 yet? Better yet, get on that group buy for some 2150 RPM model. Probably one of the best fans you can buy atm.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

I thought about it but noise is a huge factor. I wanted to make sure that I had a perfect balance of noise and airflow. I pride myself in how silent my PC is! Hah! How much louder are AP-15 or even the 2150 RPM ones?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ;13628050*
> I thought about it but noise is a huge factor. I wanted to make sure that I had a perfect balance of noise and airflow. I pride myself in how silent my PC is! Hah! How much louder are AP-15 or even the 2150 RPM ones?


Then get AP-14's. They're the sweet spot in the GT lineup, IMO.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13628189*
> Then get AP-14's. They're the sweet spot in the GT lineup, IMO.


Yeh, I currently have two of them. I was just curious about how much louder the others can be. I <3 AP-14


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ;13628219*
> Yeh, I currently have two of them. I was just curious about how much louder the others can be. I <3 AP-14


A 3dB(A) gain in noise, is an apparent doubling in how loud something is. A 10dB(A) gain in noise, is a true double in how loud something in.

So 25dB(A) is twice as loud as 15dB(A) is.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ;13628219*
> Yeh, I currently have two of them. I was just curious about how much louder the others can be. I <3 AP-14


Nidec's PDF. AP-15 is 7dB louder than the AP-14. The 2150 is 11dB louder - more than twice as loud.


----------



## Genjimaru

Frozen-CPU is down to their final 4 AP-15s.


----------



## Turbo4Banger

Got got a set for my h70







but they are so loud and I had to slice them into a fan controller because they are hooked up by a 4 pin. 5400rpm and 150cfms


----------



## SlyFox

I was thinking of buying two of the AP-14's for lian li pc-a05nb as case fans. But I notice a lot of people use them for heatsinks and rads. Is it worth it? Or should I go with something else?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox;13645812*
> I was thinking of buying two of the AP-14's for lian li pc-a05nb as case fans. But I notice a lot of people use them for heatsinks and rads. Is it worth it? Or should I go with something else?


For case fans I would go with either AP-13 or AP-14 since they're quieter. For heatsink and rads, its' AP-15 or the 2150 RPM from group-buy.

If you want the best fans for your rig then yes, it's worth it. Not to mention the fact that GT uses ball-bearing which can be mounted either vertically or horizontally.


----------



## SlyFox

Exactly what I was looking for reaper~. Thanks +rep.


----------



## reaper~

^ No problem. Glad I was able to help.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox;13645812*
> I was thinking of buying two of the AP-14's for lian li pc-a05nb as case fans. But I notice a lot of people use them for heatsinks and rads. Is it worth it? Or should I go with something else?


I am using some AP-13s as case fans in my 650D. 2 of the on the top exhausting, and they are near silent. I feel they are worth the investment - you will carry them to the next build, use then on h20 loops in the future, etc. They move so much air!!!

And if you sleeve them, they can really look clean =)


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice rig. Very clean. Anyway, I added you to the club.


----------



## jacobthellamer

These arrived at work today







picked up one to play with, will grab another two for my rad soon.


----------



## Blacked Out

I have purchased 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850RPM) fans in anticipation of my Corsair H-Series cooler - but I'm having second thoguhts about the H70 (thinking of either going for a H60 or all in with a H100).

Can anybody with an overclocked Sandybridge processor and a Corsair cooler with these fans on tell me what kind of performance they're getting?

I will also post this in the H50/H70 club thread - but i'm also interested in the temperature drop people get when using the Scythe GTs.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer;13721369*
> These arrived at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up one to play with, will grab another two for my rad soon.


Nice. Hope you got a fan controller with enough molex connections or a pair of earplugs or something because those things are loud!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacked Out;13723681*
> I have purchased 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850RPM) fans in anticipation of my Corsair H-Series cooler - but I'm having second thoguhts about the H70 (thinking of either going for a H60 or all in with a H100).
> 
> Can anybody with an overclocked Sandybridge processor and a Corsair cooler with these fans on tell me what kind of performance they're getting?


I'd definitely go with the H100. That pair with 4 GT's should help with the temp. Right I'm using an H70 and planning to buy an H100 as soon as it's available on Newegg or something. Since I only have Gulftown and not Sandy Bridge, I can't answer your second question.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13724123*
> Nice. Hope you got a fan controller with enough molex connections or a pair of earplugs or something because those things are loud!


Crosshair IV fan headers are rated at 24W each so I will re-wire the fans for them. I will use the duty cycle option to drop the speed down.


----------



## Penumbra

Hi,

Just got 6 ap-15 on push/pull with each fan on it's own channel on a scythe kaze master pro fan controller. For some reason the fan controller can only get the fans to max out at 1710rpm and I can't seem to get them on 1850rpm as advertised. Is it the fan controller?

also, if i daisy chain two or more fans onto one controller (within the amp limit of each channel of the fan controller), the display shows the rpm jumping all over the place. what's up?

Thanks,


----------



## Tator Tot

Check the output voltage for the fan controller. If it's not supplying 12v (or 11.9-12.1v) you won't see the fans spinning at 1850 RPM.

For 1710 RPM, the fan controller would be outputting between 11v and 11.20v


----------



## Citra

Why can't Scythe keep up with the demands of the Gentle Typhoon?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13764619*
> Why can't Scythe keep up with the demands of the Gentle Typhoon?


They have to order from Nidec. Plus they may be feeling a financial squeeze - who knows?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13764619*
> Why can't Scythe keep up with the demands of the Gentle Typhoon?


are they out of stock again?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix;13764902*
> are they out of stock again?


Diminishing slowly and out of stock in some places.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Two down, one to go


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13764619*
> Why can't Scythe keep up with the demands of the Gentle Typhoon?


Because Nidec can't.

GT's were not designed for the consumer market, but instead for the OEM/ODM Server market.

They are expensive to make, and not cheap to build (double ball bearing isn't new, but it's an expensive bearing type.)


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13766239*
> Because Nidec can't.
> 
> GT's were not designed for the consumer market, but instead for the OEM/ODM Server market.
> 
> They are expensive to make, and not cheap to build (double ball bearing isn't new, but it's an expensive bearing type.)


So Nidec is selling all their motors to other companies so Scythe can't get any?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13766299*
> So Nidec is selling all their motors to other companies so Scythe can't get any?


Nidec produces the whole fan, and Scythe's sales a drop in the bucket compared to selling to ODMs/OEMs of servers.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13766360*
> Nidec produces the whole fan, and Scythe's sales a drop in the bucket compared to selling to ODMs/OEMs of servers.


I see. So it's just a rebrand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13766414*
> I see. So it's just a rebrand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


100%, Scythe just makes the packaging that goes around the fan.

Most fans are rebrands or rebags.

Scythe has re-branded almost all of their fans. The only ones I think were originally designed by them, were the Ultra Kaze's.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Can't wait to get my 2150's


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13766414*
> I see. So it's just a rebrand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13766498*
> 100%, Scythe just makes the packaging that goes around the fan. . . .


Technically it's not even a re-brand. If you look on the box the Scythe label is small, not all over the box the way they normally do. And the fans themselves carry Nidec labels, not Scythe:










They resell them, not re-brand them.


----------



## Bing

I guess Scythe's predicted number in their contract with Nidec for 2011 delivery is missed way too far, cause this was happening last year too.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penumbra;13759015*
> Hi,
> 
> Just got 6 ap-15 on push/pull with each fan on it's own channel on a scythe kaze master pro fan controller. For some reason the fan controller can only get the fans to max out at 1710rpm and I can't seem to get them on 1850rpm as advertised. Is it the fan controller?
> 
> also, if i daisy chain two or more fans onto one controller (within the amp limit of each channel of the fan controller), the display shows the rpm jumping all over the place. what's up?
> 
> Thanks,


My AP-15's only seem to run at 1600RPM and have only ever gone that fast even when connected directly to +12v. All six of them are the same, bit annoying as I was expecting more but I don't know if its just the fan sensing reading wrong.


----------



## issepower

Can you add me to the list please, i have one AP-15 on my xiggy s1283 and i use two as case fans.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13766498*
> 100%, Scythe just makes the packaging that goes around the fan.
> 
> Most fans are rebrands or rebags.
> 
> Scythe has re-branded almost all of their fans. The only ones I think were originally designed by them, were the Ultra Kaze's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13766665*
> Technically it's not even a re-brand. If you look on the box the Scythe label is small, not all over the box the way they normally do. And the fans themselves carry Nidec labels, not Scythe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They resell them, not re-brand them.


I see. Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## issepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13776174*
> ^ Added.


Thx


----------



## Volkswagen

If anyone is interested in GT15's I have some- PM me


----------



## `br4dz-

Update me! I have AP-14's and AP-15's now, not just AP-14's.


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## NguyenAdam

I have one coming in the mail. Should be in by tomorrow or monday.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Man... I wish there was a Nidec Servo owners club! I have a couple of Nidecs, but they're not of the GT family so I can't get them added here.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I have 1 lonely AP-15, may he join the club?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13829773*
> Man... I wish there was a Nidec Servo owners club! I have a couple of Nidecs, but they're not of the GT family so I can't get them added here.


What's the model number and post some pics of that Nidec Servo so we can see.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13829873*
> I have 1 lonely AP-15, may he join the club?


Sure thing. Added.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13829905*
> 
> Sure thing. Added.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13829905*
> What's the model number and post some pics of that Nidec Servo so we can see.


Model #: G1238B12BBZP-00
Air Flow: 260 CFM
Static Pressure: 520pa
Speed: 6000 rpm
Power Draw: 4.45A Nominal / 6.1A Startup

Pics:


----------



## reaper~

^ Good lord. Those are some awesome looking fan housing/ metal case right there. Where did you get them from and how much, if you don't mind me asking.

Edit: also according to the model number, they're Vane-Axial design.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

6000rpm... 260cfm.... holy fudge









Definitely don't stick your finger in that.

Sounds like a jet firing up.


----------



## Mako0312

Are the AP-15s good for a WC rad? I'm looking for the best quiet fans for one.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13830039*
> ^ Good lord. Those are some awesome looking fan housing/case right there. Where did you get them from and how much, if you don't mind me asking.


I got them from this place: http://catalog.e-jpc.com/item/high-pressure-fans/g1238b-series-brushless-dc-fans-119x38/g1238b12bbzp-00

$100 each. I know; why spend that much money for a fan, right? Well, let's just say I'm an impulsive kind of guy and when I saw them I had to have them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13830044*
> 6000rpm... 260cfm.... holy fudge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely don't stick your finger in that.


LOL...
I stuck my finger into a small Delta fan (Dell pull out) 80x80x38 also 6K rpm and it lifted my finger nail right off the flesh without even trying... I'm sure one of these would cut right to the bone if you were unlucky enough to get into a "fight" with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13830044*
> 6000rpm... 260cfm.... holy fudge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely don't stick your finger in that.
> 
> Sounds like a jet firing up.


Yes it does... That's me testing one of them.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13830080*
> Are the AP-15s good for a WC rad? I'm looking for the best quiet fans for one.


They're probably one of the best fans for rad. There's also a model up (2150 RPM) and there's a group-buy here but I don't think they're taking any more orders.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

http://catalog.e-jpc.com/quantitydiscount?&plpver=10&prodid=1050&itemid=1472&discid=1023

I smell a group buy in the making...


----------



## Silviu

Hello








Pls add me to the list with 3 AP-14, 2 AP-12 , 2 AP-13


Don`t have pics with all of them tho


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silviu;13831072*
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls add me to the list with 3 AP-14, 2 AP-12 , 2 AP-13


Done.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13829773*
> Man... I wish there was a Nidec Servo owners club! I have a couple of Nidecs, but they're not of the GT family so I can't get them added here.


At your request, I just started a "club" for non-GT Servos. Please re-post your lovely pics here.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13830505*
> http://catalog.e-jpc.com/quantitydiscount?&plpver=10&prodid=1050&itemid=1472&discid=1023
> 
> I smell a group buy in the making...


LOL... If it ever takes form; I'll get a few more of them.

Fair warning though... These are PWM fans and they work on their own pwm frequency so the pwm signal that is sent by the cpu fan header won't control them.
These fans work in a pwm frequency from 500Hz to 5KHz and normal pwm fans work in a range between 16KHz and 25KHz. Why they made them like that is beyond me, but just know that whoever gets these and wants to control them via pwm (why would you get pwm fans to do voltage control anyway) will have to make their own controller... I did.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13830039*
> ^ Good lord. Those are some awesome looking fan housing/ metal case right there. Where did you get them from and how much, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Edit: also according to the model number, they're Vane-Axial design.


LOL, they're great, i got one too, around the same time a sebas








YTD if I'll be getting a second, or some similarly beasty Delta AFC1212DE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13830105*
> LOL...
> I stuck my finger into a small Delta fan (Dell pull out) 80x80x38 also 6K rpm and it lifted my finger nail right off the flesh without even trying...


***?!?
Are you one of those weird pain/pleasure people?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13830505*
> http://catalog.e-jpc.com/quantitydiscount?&plpver=10&prodid=1050&itemid=1472&discid=1023
> 
> I smell a group buy in the making...


**** yeah, group buy FTW!


----------



## ehume

Ytd?


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalyst;13852454*
> LOL, they're great, i got one too, around the same time a sebas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTD if I'll be getting a second, or some similarly beasty Delta AFC1212DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***?!?
> Are you one of those weird pain/pleasure people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** yeah, group buy FTW!


LOL... No man... That happened before I bought my case and had my rig sitting on the mobo box... I taped that little fan to the desk with painters tape, but apparently the tape wasn't strong enough to hold the fan still and once it powered up it went for an unannounced lift-off... I had to grab it mid-air so it would not rip the fan header of the motherboard and that's when it did its damage to my finger...

This is how my computer looked like before I upgraded HW and stuck everything in a nice case.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hello, I have a quick question for all of you the GT specialists









If I get some AP-15s and find them too noisy, will they behave the same as the AP-14s if I lower their voltage a bit with a fan controller or will they be total different beasts ? ( at roughly the same noise level )


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13864966*
> Hello, I have a quick question for all of you the GT specialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get some AP-15s and find them too noisy, will they behave the same as the AP-14s if I lower their voltage a bit with a fan controller or will they be total different beasts ? ( at roughly the same noise level )


I have the whole line, from 500 rpm AP-11's to the 1850 rpm AP-15's. AFAICT, they are all the same fans, at different speeds. Aside from some wolf tones at various rpm's, these are quiet fans that get quieter with less Voltage.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13865879*
> I have the whole line, from 500 rpm AP-11's to the 1850 rpm AP-15's. AFAICT, they are all the same fans, at different speeds. Aside from some wolf tones at various rpm's, these are quiet fans that get quieter with less Voltage.


Ah thanks Ehume, that's all I wanted to know. I was affraid about the fact that the blades might have been differents somehow







+Rep


----------



## VortexBlast

May I join the club as well?
Got two AP-15s cooling an H70 + a 25mm shroud to remove a bit of dead spot.



I love these fans! They are very lovely and produces a very nice comfortable tone for a 1850RPM fan. They are also very nicely built.
BTW, I was lucky to be able to get these fans from Amazon. They only had 2 left in stock and I snatched all of it. Why is it that these fans are so rare? Shortage? Or lack of retailers?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


May I join the club as well?
Got two AP-15s cooling an H70 + a 25mm shroud to remove a bit of dead spot.

I love these fans! They are very lovely and produces a very nice comfortable tone for a 1850RPM fan. They are also very nicely built.
BTW, I was lucky to be able to get these fans from Amazon. They only had 2 left in stock and I snatched all of it. Why is it that these fans are so rare? Shortage? Or lack of retailers?


Nice rig. You're added.







And believe it or not, these fans are going to get even rarer.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Nice rig. You're added.







And believe it or not, these fans are going to get even rarer.


That's why I just ordered 6 AP-15s


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Nice rig. You're added.







And believe it or not, these fans are going to get even rarer.


What are the resale values for GT?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13873177*
> What are the resale values for GT?


I'd say pretty high. Just go to the Classifieds section and look under "Cooling", just to get some idea.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13873733*
> I'd say pretty high. Just go to the Classifieds section and look under "Cooling", just to get some idea.


Classifieds??


----------



## Darren9

Put me in please, I have all Typhoons now. Five AP-15's on the rads and four AP-14's on the case. Its pretty silent when the controller powers them all down to 35%


----------



## Citra

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624

Just checked, more than 500 in stock.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13873917*
> Classifieds??


Sorry. It's called "Marketplace" and here's the link.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;13874013*
> Put me in please, I have all Typhoons now. Five AP-15's on the rads and four AP-14's on the case. Its pretty silent when the controller powers them all down to 35%


Added.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13874312*
> Sorry. It's called "Marketplace" and here's the link.


Haha that's ok.

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/985499-fs-gt-ap-15s-scythekaze1000-delta190cfm.html
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1038981-fs-scythe-slipstreams-gt-ap-13s.html

Those are some nice resale prices...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13874355*
> Haha that's ok.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/985499-fs-gt-ap-15s-scythekaze1000-delta190cfm.html
> http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1038981-fs-scythe-slipstreams-gt-ap-13s.html
> 
> Those are some nice resale prices...


Listen to remix was awesome as I bought another pair from him to add to my collection. Price was right, packing/shipping was excellent and I am a very happy camper.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13875570*
> Listen to remix was awesome as I bought another pair from him to add to my collection. Price was right, packing/shipping was excellent and I am a very happy camper.


He packages better than newegg.


----------



## Buska103

I ordered seven GT 2150s from the group buy here on OCN.

Sure, I don't have the fans on hand right now, but I will be a happy GT owner in approximately 10 weeks







If not...







eugh


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13875570*
> Listen to remix was awesome as I bought another pair from him to add to my collection. Price was right, packing/shipping was excellent and I am a very happy camper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13875683*
> He packages better than newegg.


Whoa, thanks guys


----------



## Avlin

Has anyone try a pwm mod for a gentle typhoon ? it works on my 5400 rpm 120mm gentle typhoon


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avlin;13885482*
> Has anyone try a pwm mod for a gentle typhoon ? it works on my 5400 rpm 120mm gentle typhoon


And what mod was that?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13889025*
> And what mod was that?


I think there is the fourth terminal for Pwm under the sticker? That's what his other post said. IIRC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## henrygale

May I join the club? I received 2 AP-15s last week!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrygale;13904415*
> May I join the club? I received 2 AP-15s last week!


Sure! You're added.


----------



## Citra

AP-13 worth it at $17?
I may pick up another one.


----------



## mmmkevinz

6 AP-31's just arrived from frozencpu:










Put them in and attached them to my fan-atic controller, but it didn't work. Realized that, for whatever reason, Scythe only put the sensor cord in the 3 pin connector so i have to mod all of them to get the controller to control.

I'm scared my computer is going to lift off my desk


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz*


I'm scared my computer is going to lift off my desk










Haha.. I'd be scared too.







Anyway, you're added.


----------



## Crim427

I'd also like to be added!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avlin*


Has anyone try a pwm mod for a gentle typhoon ? it works on my 5400 rpm 120mm gentle typhoon


Thank you, Avlin. I tried the PWM mod. Results here. (Hint: it worked.)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crim427*


I'd also like to be added!


Sure.


----------



## jalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13861252*
> Ytd?


"Yet To Determine/decide"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13863226*
> LOL... No man... That happened before I bought my case and had my rig sitting on the mobo box... I taped that little fan to the desk with painters tape, but apparently the tape wasn't strong enough to hold the fan still and once it powered up it went for an unannounced lift-off... I had to grab it mid-air so it would not rip the fan header of the motherboard and that's when it did its damage to my finger...
> 
> This is how my computer looked like before I upgraded HW and stuck everything in a nice case.


LOL, I see!
Rogue, airborne, fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13922346*
> Thank you, Avlin. I tried the PWM mod. Results here. (Hint: it worked.)


Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Inverse

Are the AP-14's and AP-15's discontinued or just impossible to find!? I can't get them anywhere~ it's ridiculous. x.x These have got to be the best selling fans of all time~

Scythe isn't planning on quitting making these are they?


----------



## mmmkevinz

Definitely just impossible to find. I looked a couple places before i ordered my AP-31's from frozencpu.com. Try ebay?


----------



## linkin93

We have them in stock here in Aus, $19 each though









Better than the $25 they used to be.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz;13943396*
> Definitely just impossible to find. I looked a couple places before i ordered my AP-31's from frozencpu.com. Try ebay?


Here you go, try here http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624


----------



## mmmkevinz

I got all my ap-31's hooked up, but they only run at 12v. Anyone else have these and not able to undervolt?


----------



## derickwm

I have my 4 AP-15's cooling my 480 rad. I'll join the club


----------



## Jobotoo

I ordered 36 GT-2150 fans. Can I join?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13957096*
> I have my 4 AP-15's cooling my 480 rad. I'll join the club


Sure. Welcome aboard.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13957178*
> I ordered 36 GT-2150 fans. Can I join?


36? Damn, leave some for the rest of us. lol


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13957416*
> Sure. Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36? Damn, leave some for the rest of us. lol


Thanks! I left a few.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13948619*
> Here you go, try here http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624


Try JAB-Tech: $19.95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz;13956293*
> I got all my ap-31's hooked up, but they only run at 12v. Anyone else have these and not able to undervolt?


You can do a PWM mod of the highspeed GT's.


----------



## 996gt2

Add me to the list. Here's my AP15 serving as exhaust in my Lian Li PC-A05. Got 2 GT-2150s on the way


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice pic! Added.


----------



## sLAIN650

i think this is the model # D1225C12BBA3-31
It's the 5400 RPM model, and i have 8 of em on a 480 rad.


----------



## muddocktor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLAIN650;14076395*
> i think this is the model # D1225C12BBA3-31
> It's the 5400 RPM model, and i have 8 of em on a 480 rad.


If you would lay it down on a table, would it float like a hovercraft?









I have 2 AP-31's, 2-AP-29's, 2-AP-15's, 1-AP-14 and 1-AP-13 in the house. I originally bought the AP-15's for running on my TRUE Rev. C, but then I rolled them into my test regime on heatsinks and bought the others for testing heatsinks and kicks and giggles. I have used the AP-31 fans for testing a heatsink right now that I don't trust the fan support mechanism they use to hold a 120 X 38 fans like my SanAce H1011 or Delta FFB1212SHE fans without something breaking. The Delta fans especially are pretty darn heavy; about double what a quality 120 X 25 mm fan weighs.


----------



## sLAIN650

Lol, I actually tried that b4 i mounted the rad. It somewhat picks it up..


----------



## reaper~

If anyone interested, GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM is still available for pre-ordering (complete fan only). Check out this thread as they still need a few more orders to meet the quota.

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...group-buy.html

Hurry!!


----------



## zatza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz;13921625*
> 6 AP-31's just arrived from frozencpu:
> 
> Put them in and attached them to my fan-atic controller, but it didn't work. Realized that, for whatever reason, Scythe only put the sensor cord in the 3 pin connector so i have to mod all of them to get the controller to control.
> 
> I'm scared my computer is going to lift off my desk:wheee:


I'm having the same problem with my 2 new AP-31's and lamptron fan-atic controller. I'm using them on my h50 and they are working great, but I can only get them working at full speed. I checked out the thread showing the pwm mod, but I'm still a little bit unclear on it. Would you mind giving me a more detailed explanation of how to wire it? I got rid of the 4 pin molex and converted them into 3 pin in order to fit my fan controller. Since the fa-anic only has 12v/5v/off settings, I can't seem to figure out why it won't run on the 5v setting.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatza;14116716*
> I'm having the same problem with my 2 new AP-31's and lamptron fan-atic controller. I'm using them on my h50 and they are working great, but I can only get them working at full speed. I checked out the thread showing the pwm mod, but I'm still a little bit unclear on it. Would you mind giving me a more detailed explanation of how to wire it? I got rid of the 4 pin molex and converted them into 3 pin in order to fit my fan controller. Since the fa-anic only has 12v/5v/off settings, I can't seem to figure out why it won't run on the 5v setting.


If you're using a stock AP-31 then it's because the AP-31's (and higher) draw power from their Molex source and not the 3pin connector with 1 yellow wire. As that yellow wire is a tachometer (tells the computer RPM values.)

You'll either want to mod the fan to make it so it's just a standard 3 pin connection (just crimp and re-pin the existing wires into the 3pin housing) or mod it into PWM mode to be controlled that way.


----------



## zatza

Thanks for the quick response! I modded it into the 3 pin as you suggested, but for some reason it won't run on the controller's 5v low power setting. After soldering the 4th wire to the fan I'm not sure which "slot" on the 3 pin adapter should house the extra wire.


----------



## Tator Tot

Does the fan not spin on the 5v setting?

If so, check the voltage with a DMM if you can to make sure it's actually giving the fan 5v; if not, it may just be too low for the fan to start on.


----------



## zatza

Yea it won't spin when it's on 5v, even if I allow it to start up in 12v mode first. A lack of voltage is what I initially suspected and figured I would be forced to get a new fan controller just for these two GTs, but then I saw mmmkevin's post using the same setup and he seemed to be able to get it working after having the same problem. I'll check the voltage when I get home tonight and report back.


----------



## zatza

Ok I figured it out via the youtube video on the AP-31's. Apparently they start up at about 6v. According to lamptron's website the fan-atic comes in both 12/5/off and 12/7/off voltage configurations. My best guess would be that he has the latter while I have the former. Luckily I'm still within the return period with newegg so I suppose I'll have to find something else that will work.


----------



## linkin93

Count me in, Just ordered two of these for use on my H60.


----------



## reaper~

^ Ok, you're in.


----------



## sLAIN650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLAIN650*


i think this is the model # D1225C12BBA3-31
It's the 5400 RPM model, and i have 8 of em on a 480 rad.



any way i can get added to the list?
and the model # was D1225C12BBAP-31


----------



## Medvednic

I'm planning to add two GM's, AP-13 as top exhaust and AP-14 as side intake, what type or dust filter do you suggest for the side intake and do I have to buy any other accessories (like rubber screws etc)?


----------



## JorundJ

I've got a little something to add, for those in Europe that are searching for GT's.

I bought a few from internet shops in Poland and had them ship to a friend there that would send them through to me. I don't know if any of these shops do international shipment but you can always ask.

Here are 4 of them where I've found Gentle typhoons (I've ordered from 2 of these shops)

● www.yooki.pl Has got the normal GT's (except the 1450) and the highspeed once IN stock. Very nice shop, quick service and very polite people.

● http://www.cooling.pl/ Has got the normal GT's IN stock. Quick service, didn't have any trouble, so don't know about the service.

● http://www.aab.com.pl/ Has got the normal GT's IN stock including the 92mm versions. Didn't order from this shop.

● http://www.aac.com.pl Has got the normal GT's and the highspeed once IN stock. Didn't order from this shop.

Hope it helps a bit, good hunting!

*EDIT* For those wondering about the currency, 1 EUR is worth about 3.9544 PLN. So simply divide the price.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


I've got a little something to add, for those in Europe that are searching for GT's.

I bought a few from internet shops in Poland and had them ship to a friend there that would send them through to me. I don't know if any of these shops do international shipment but you can always ask.

Here are 4 of them where I've found Gentle typhoons (I've ordered from 2 of these shops)

● www.yooki.pl Has got the normal GT's (except the 1450) and the highspeed once IN stock. Very nice shop, quick service and very polite people.

● http://www.cooling.pl/ Has got the normal GT's IN stock. Quick service, didn't have any trouble, so don't know about the service.

● http://www.aab.com.pl/ Has got the normal GT's IN stock including the 92mm versions. Didn't order from this shop.

● http://www.aac.com.pl Has got the normal GT's and the highspeed once IN stock. Didn't order from this shop.

Hope it helps a bit, good hunting!

*EDIT* For those wondering about the currency, 1 EUR is worth about 3.9544 PLN. So simply divide the price.










How about the GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM availability around, any chance to get one of them (in Europe, I mean)


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


How about the GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM availability around, any chance to get one of them (in Europe, I mean)










Hehe, if I knew I would already have a case full of'em! 
But alas, I didn't encounter any of them in Europe..







my heart did skip a beat yesterday when I saw 2150 only to be disappointed to discover it was a 92mm.

The only possibility of the 2150's I know of is the group buy.


----------



## SQLinsert

two AP30s here. one mounted on the back of case other in hdd area. still cleaning up mods there is some 3m red tape still stuck onto the back. am very happy with these fans.


----------



## JorundJ

^Sweet, that's one hell of an exhaust!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLAIN650;14121758*
> any way i can get added to the list?
> and the model # was D1225C12BBAP-31


Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medvednic;14122059*
> I'm planning to add two GM's, AP-13 as top exhaust and AP-14 as side intake, what type or dust filter do you suggest for the side intake and do I have to buy any other accessories (like rubber screws etc)?


I use one of these and they're pretty good or you could try the panty hose mod.


----------



## Rafale77

Add me!
I run 1 AP29 and 6 AP15 on my rig...


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SQLinsert*


two AP30s here. one mounted on the back of case other in hdd area. still cleaning up mods there is some 3m red tape still stuck onto the back. am very happy with these fans.


He has this pic:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


^Sweet, that's one hell of an exhaust!


Looks kind of like an intake, doesn't it?


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Looks kind of like an intake, doesn't it?


Yes, the one in the rear is pointing inwards. They're only on now when playing games or on a full load. It's pretty funny with these AP-30s on full blast the radiator fans will spin even if they are off. Enough airflow exists in the case with just the radiator fans on -- but with both AP-30s on full speed the temps drop by about 5-7C on the drives and about 5-10C on the mobo and cpu depending on ambients. For long gaming sessions they will be nice especially when esv comes out. I can remember playing oblivion in single sessions for long enough the gpu would get corrupted from heat, lol and I'd have to stop playing. Not anymore =)

Wait till diablo 3 comes out they will be like fan crack.


----------



## g.androider

Hi,

I'm a noob here, will likely to ask a few about these gentle typhoon that i'm about to purchase from Aquatuning.

1. I have a Corsair H60, about to choose between AP-15 or AP-29 or AP-30 for the best performance/noise for a push-pull configuration. Which one is the best? (I have Sunbeam Rheosmart for fan controller)

2. Also I'm waiting for my case, Corsair 600T to arrive. Plan to mount top fan with also the choice as of *number 1*. Which one should I choose?

3. Should I'm not using my Rheosmart, which one of those GT AP's suit better with my needs?

Really appreciate your feedback, guys.. Because not so many users of GT in my country. If they do, they tend to be a jerk...


----------



## SQLinsert

1. AP-15 for sure or any of the lower speed GTs.
2. Antec has a 200mm fan that's supposedly the highest performance one available.
3. The lower speed GTs are much more suitable for radiators. You can hook them up to a fanbus, but as ehume has pointed out they cannot be modified for PWM.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g.androider*


*2. Also I'm waiting for my case, Corsair 600T to arrive. Plan to mount top fan with also the choice as of number 1. Which one should I choose?*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SQLinsert*


1. AP-15 for sure or any of the lower speed GTs.
2. Antec has a 200mm fan that's supposedly the highest performance one available.
3. The lower speed GTs are much more suitable for radiators. You can hook them up to a fanbus, but as ehume has pointed out they cannot be modified for PWM.


Thanks for your response. As for question number 2, I mean to swap the stock top-fan from Corsair 600T (200mm) into Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 2 (sorry not to mention clearly ..







). Is it also better to mount the GT AP-15 as exhaust for my Corsair 600T's top fan? Or I can use lower speed GT/higher Speed GT?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Looks kind of like an intake, doesn't it?


Uhm, *coff*, yeah.. it does..







So much for quick glances..


----------



## reaper~

^ lol.







I have a similar setup on my rig. 2 x 2150 RPM (as intake) strapped to an H70 rad.


----------



## zatza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g.androider*


Hi,

I'm a noob here, will likely to ask a few about these gentle typhoon that i'm about to purchase from Aquatuning.

1. I have a Corsair H60, about to choose between AP-15 or AP-29 or AP-30 for the best performance/noise for a push-pull configuration. Which one is the best? (I have Sunbeam Rheosmart for fan controller)

2. Also I'm waiting for my case, Corsair 600T to arrive. Plan to mount top fan with also the choice as of *number 1*. Which one should I choose?

3. Should I'm not using my Rheosmart, which one of those GT AP's suit better with my needs?

Really appreciate your feedback, guys.. Because not so many users of GT in my country. If they do, they tend to be a jerk...

















I'd say go with the ap-30 or ap-31's if you can get your hands on them. I just got the smaller Rheosmart to control (the pull too many amps for my lamptron to them started at low speeds) the speed of my ap-31's and am very happy with them running push/pull on the radiator of my h50. Maybe not the best if you want your rig to be whisper quiet, but when I'm not gaming or doing anything cpu instensive I only need to run the front fan running and my temps usually don't get up past 25 degrees (C). Compared to the ultra kaze fans, which are 3000rpm I think, I was using before the Ap-31's made a huge difference. I top out at 45 degrees, but that's with my phenom 555 4running at 4ghz (stock is 3.2ghz) on all four cores and prime 95 running for a few hrs. I'm not sure exactly what you meant in question #3, but if you're asking which fan would have the best noise/performance ratio without the fan controller I'd say go with the ap-15's. I think anything more would be too loud for day to day use.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatza;14164225*
> I'd say go with the ap-30 or ap-31's if you can get your hands on them. I just got the smaller Rheosmart to control (the pull too many amps for my lamptron to them started at low speeds) the speed of my ap-31's and am very happy with them running push/pull on the radiator of my h50. Maybe not the best if you want your rig to be whisper quiet, but when I'm not gaming or doing anything cpu instensive I only need to run the front fan running and my temps usually don't get up past 25 degrees (C). Compared to the ultra kaze fans, which are 3000rpm I think, I was using before the Ap-31's made a huge difference. I top out at 45 degrees, but that's with my phenom 555 4running at 4ghz (stock is 3.2ghz) on all four cores and prime 95 running for a few hrs. I'm not sure exactly what you meant in question #3, but if you're asking which fan would have the best noise/performance ratio without the fan controller I'd say go with the ap-15's. I think anything more would be too loud for day to day use.


Thanks for your response *zatza*. You got the point on my question number 3. If i'm not using any fan controller, it will be better to mount AP-15 for my rad and case..
















What is the Lamptron series do you have, i have also a Lamptron FC-5 (not the v2). Do you think it can handle AP-29, AP-30 and AP-31? I saw in Youtube about AP-29 and AP-31, wow.... it's like a jet engine compare to AP-15. Kinda scares me if I'm about to use them without fan controller...


----------



## Tator Tot

Any of the Lamptron controllers besides the FC1 could handle the AP-29's, AP-30's or AP-31's


----------



## Blazing angel

Are these discontinued or something?
Newegg lists them as deactivated


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*


Are these discontinued or something?
Newegg lists them as deactivated










Just out of stock.


----------



## zatza

I have the lamptron fan-atic which I thought would workout great because I believe it can handle 60w per channel, which is pretty heavy duty. However, the downside is that only off, low, and high setting are available because it uses switches instead of knobs. The low setting wasn't enough to get my ap-31's spinning, which is why I was forced the purchase the sunbeam just to run those 2 radiator fans. Using that same youtube video you are refering to I saw that the AP-31's require about 6v to start. The fan-atic comes in 2 models depending on the vendor. Unfortunately, I got the one with the off/5v/12v settings rather than the off/7v/12v settings. The latter likely would have worked with my GT's. This is my first build, so I'm still kinda learning by trial and error. I put it all together back in May--although, since learning so much from the process and saving up a little money I've replaced everything but my cpu and mobo in the last month or so. These AP-31's were what really let me break the 4 ghz mark and run completely stable. It seems people are having great results with the amd phenom cpu's, but the consensus appears to be that they like to stay cool if you want to really push them. To me it only seemed logical too get the strongest fan possible, even if meant the noise would be annoying at times...but I know this is an instance where everyone has there own preferences, so I suppose it's up to you to see what you're looking to do.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zatza*


I have the lamptron fan-atic which I thought would workout great because I believe it can handle 60w per channel, which is pretty heavy duty. However, the downside is that only off, low, and high setting are available because it uses switches instead of knobs. The low setting wasn't enough to get my ap-31's spinning, which is why I was forced the purchase the sunbeam just to run those 2 radiator fans. Using that same youtube video you are refering to I saw that the AP-31's require about 6v to start. The fan-atic comes in 2 models depending on the vendor. Unfortunately, I got the one with the off/5v/12v settings rather than the off/7v/12v settings. The latter likely would have worked with my GT's. This is my first build, so I'm still kinda learning by trial and error. I put it all together back in May--although, since learning so much from the process and saving up a little money I've replaced everything but my cpu and mobo in the last month or so. These AP-31's were what really let me break the 4 ghz mark and run completely stable. It seems people are having great results with the amd phenom cpu's, but the consensus appears to be that they like to stay cool if you want to really push them. To me it only seemed logical too get the strongest fan possible, even if meant the noise would be annoying at times...but I know this is an instance where everyone has there own preferences, so I suppose it's up to you to see what you're looking to do.


Actually, you probably don't need any kind of fan controller. You need an Akasa PWM splitter (here), and a one or two PWM plugs (cannibalize one or two of these if you are not comfortable pinning and plugging your own wires). Then do a PWM mod on your AP-31's. Splice the yellow rpm wire and the new wire you have into each of the 4-wire plugs you cannibalize. Then plug them into the Akasa harnes, and plug its CPU plug into the cpu fan header on your mb. Set your BIOS and/or software to Auto, and now your mb controls your fans.

A fine-pointed soldering iron, solder, the Akasa harness and the PWM Y-cables will cost you less than a fan controller.


----------



## zatza

This is actually what I was going to do--converting my ap-31's into pwm fans and then splicing the rpm and sensor wires together to run to my mobo header, but decided to save myself the effort and just pick up another small, reliable controller from newegg. I signed up for there free 2 day shipping, so I assumed I would be up and running by yesterday...still no word from ups though


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatza;14193692*
> I signed up for there free 2 day shipping, so I assumed I would be up and running by yesterday...still no word from ups though


It's not Newegg's problem it's UPS' problem. For some reason since around 2005 I've always had issues with UPS delaying delivery (customer not home when they attempt to deliver at 9pm, train derailment, etc.) or coming around 6-8 pm consistently when the gates are locked and the renting office is closed. This is my experience across different states too and not just in one city. The only carriers who delivery reliably it seems are USPS, OnTrac or Federal Express. Usually what will happen is if UPS misses you on one day they will bump you up in the queue and deliver around noon plus or minus a few hours the next day. Although I've had shoddy drivers who attempt to deliver at 2000 hrs consistently and the package gets sent back to the vendor after three attempts or sent to some warehouse in the sticks. Since I live downtown and don't own a car it's impossible to meet their demands of showing up in the middle of noplace.









Some people have UPS just deliver items to their work, you could check that out. But, if you choose ground shipping it's stated the delivery will be "by the end of the day," which could be very late indeed.


----------



## Starbomba

Got a question for you all GT users.

I got some Artic F9 PWM fans on my HTPC, both as intake as case fans running at full power on my HTPC. I'm looking for better (quieter but same performance) fans, and i found out that there are 92mm GT's, even tho they're discontinued. Should i take the path of getting them used and replacing my F9's, or just keep my F9's? If i could replace them, which model would be best?


----------



## Genjimaru

If I am reading your post right those Arctic F9s Max at 1800 RPM. The GT AP-15 Max at 1850 RPM. They ought to be comparable. Still I would bet good money that the GT is quieter,but Iv'e never used the F9 before.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


If I am reading your post right those Arctic F9s Max at 1800 RPM. The GT AP-15 Max at 1850 RPM. They ought to be comparable. Still I would bet good money that the GT is quieter,but Iv'e never used the F9 before.


Isn't the 92mm AP-15 a 2650 RPM model, according to the egg?

I'm not asking about the widely known 120mm versions, i need info on the 92mm. I'm ordering some GT2150's (120mm for my H50), so i want to keep an all-typhoon fan case


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Isn't the 92mm AP-15 a 2650 RPM model, according to the egg?

I'm not asking about the widely known 120mm versions, i need info on the 92mm. I'm ordering some GT2150's (120mm for my H50), so i want to keep an all-typhoon fan case










Oh. as for the 92MM I'm not sure then. 120 does seem to be the standard.

Have we ever really talked about any other fan sizes before?

The one you pointed out would be much louder then ones you have now. I would think you have to search for different brand other then the GTs based on that example you linked.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


Oh. as for the 92MM I'm not sure then. 120 does seem to be the standard.

Have we ever really talked about any other fan sizes before?

The one you pointed out would be much louder then ones you have now. I would think you have to search for different brand other then the GTs based on that example you linked.


Actually, i just did a little google, and the 92mm AP-13's run at 1700 RPM, 100 lower than my F9. But what i'm looking is any chart, or someone with field practice about any 92mm GT fans.

I know they're a bit obscure, but in this age and time, aren't all 92mm fans obscure?







I just wanna stick to 92mm, as no modding in the world would make a 120mm fan fit on my case, and i won't change it for some fans.

I also don't need the lowest speed fans, as i can grab a fan limiter and connect them to it to lower the noise.


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Actually, i just did a little google, and the 92mm AP-13's run at 1700 RPM, 100 lower than my F9. But what i'm looking is any chart, or someone with field practice about any 92mm GT fans.

I know they're a bit obscure, but in this age and time, aren't all 92mm fans obscure?







I just wanna stick to 92mm, as no modding in the world would make a 120mm fan fit on my case, and i won't change it for some fans.


Actaully based on Scyth's site the 92mm AP-13 should run at 2150 RPM. It's the 92mm AP-12 that runs at 1700 RPM. That AP-13 would be 300 RPM faster than what you have now, so I'm betting that it would be around the same noise level.

There are still makers of "quiet" 92mm fans, just not the GTs it would seem.


----------



## Vandal4126

You can add me to the list I have 3 AP-15's in my case


----------



## leighteam

I have 7 AP-15s for sale.. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam;14228087*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 AP-15s for sale.. PM me if you're interested.


You should change that scythe shruiken fan. Barely moves any air, espicially through rads.


----------



## leighteam

I know, that fan is the only one I found that can fit there. A poor fan is better than no fan at all <_<.


----------



## linkin93

So I just got home from a 8-10 hour travel *phew*

Anyway:



















Ahhh... mes beaux bÃ©bÃ©s

Temps sitting at 21c idle so far, with fresh paste and all.


----------



## Kieran

Hi guys just a quick question for you.
I intend to upgrade the stock fan on my H50, just unsure whether to go for the 
1850rpm AP-15 or the 3000RPM AP-29. I know the AP-29 will produce more noise but i guess it will cool better as it spins at a faster rpm?


----------



## linkin93

How loud is loud? My AP15's seem loud at max.


----------



## Kieran

The AP-15's sound really quiet judging by the sound test videos on youtube.


----------



## linkin93

Bahahaha


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Hi guys just a quick question for you.
I intend to upgrade the stock fan on my H50, just unsure whether to go for the 
1850rpm AP-15 or the 3000RPM AP-29. I know the AP-29 will produce more noise but i guess it will cool better as it spins at a faster rpm?


The AP-15 has a notable tone it, it is certainly not silent but many of us find that tone really easy on the ear compared to other fans. For many the sweet spot of noise/airflow is at the 1450rpm AP-14.

The fast GTs are much louder. The AP-29 is loud but somewhat tolerable. The 30 louder still, way beyond what I would put up with. The AP-31 is offensively loud.

I'd start with a couple of AP-15s myself but it really depends on what noise level you think you can tolerate.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Hi guys just a quick question for you.
I intend to upgrade the stock fan on my H50, just unsure whether to go for the 
1850rpm AP-15 or the 3000RPM AP-29. I know the AP-29 will produce more noise but i guess it will cool better as it spins at a faster rpm?


Hey, it kinda depends on how much noise you can handle.









The AP-15 you can easily run full speed without being bothered by it, but the AP-29, well as I said it depends. I personally would not run a AP-29 without a fan controller, to make it more clear what I mean.


----------



## g.androider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Hi guys just a quick question for you.
I intend to upgrade the stock fan on my H50, just unsure whether to go for the 
1850rpm AP-15 or the 3000RPM AP-29. I know the AP-29 will produce more noise but i guess it will cool better as it spins at a faster rpm?


Mount those AP-29 or AP-30 on a decent and good fan controller. They can beat AP-15 easily.. I've read somewhere that AP-30 on 2150 RPM brings the best result for Push-Pull on a rad.. At the cost of little bit noisier than AP-15.


----------



## Kieran

I don't think i would be able to tolerate much more noise. 
Would the AP-15 provide better cooling than the stock corsair fan, it would be nice to be able to
maintain my overclock. Temperatures regularly get to 55 but that could be because of my voltage as it is set to auto in the BIOS. I've heard the auto setting isn't recommended for high overclocks.


----------



## linkin93

Auto voltage is frowned upon. It almost always uses too much. Try starting with 1.425v and LLC off and then going from there. Also adjust your NB and HT clocks/voltages. Are you using the multiplier or bus (or both?) to overclock?


----------



## Kieran

I'm using the multiplier to overclock. Would 1.425v be enough for 4GHz?


----------



## linkin93

1.416v is enough for me at 4Ghz. But it's set at like 1.475v in the BIOS...

Turn off LLC, adjust voltage, save and reboot. Go into BIOS again and view vcore, that is close to what it will be under stress testing load. If the system doesn't boot, you need more voltage.


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


I personally would not run a AP-29 without a fan controller, to make it more clear what I mean.










Totally true.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g.androider*


I've read somewhere that AP-30 on 2150 RPM brings the best result for Push-Pull on a rad.. At the cost of little bit noisier than AP-15.


Linky to that writeup?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


The fast GTs are much louder. The AP-29 is loud but somewhat tolerable. The 30 louder still, way beyond what I would put up with. The AP-31 is offensively loud.


Finding the same thing here. The funny thing is your ears will adjust to the sound of the higher speed fans. They also seem to need a good break in period. These AP-30s I have here are much quieter than first day. They also have a sweet spot around 60% +- 5% where the noise has been reduced greatly but the airflow is still very good. I am tempted to get a programmable fan controller as the standard potentiometer on most fan busses takes the dexterity of the gods to reach this magic rpm level. Will post back with results after testing. Am noticing the AP-30 I have for air intake really can't do much on GPU temps except maybe 5-10C where the extra noise is just useless. The one cooling my mobo though has a great impact on long 4ghz runs. It can lower the case temperature and get the chilling effect going, especially for the radiator temps. Am very happy with that (wringing hands).


----------



## Kieran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


1.416v is enough for me at 4Ghz. But it's set at like 1.475v in the BIOS...

Turn off LLC, adjust voltage, save and reboot. Go into BIOS again and view vcore, that is close to what it will be under stress testing load. If the system doesn't boot, you need more voltage.


Just changed the settings in the BIOS. Got it running at 1.425v with LLC at 0%.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;14233581*
> Hi guys just a quick question for you.
> I intend to upgrade the stock fan on my H50, just unsure whether to go for the
> 1850rpm AP-15 or the 3000RPM AP-29. I know the AP-29 will produce more noise but i guess it will cool better as it spins at a faster rpm?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;14233910*
> Hey, it kinda depends on how much noise you can handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AP-15 you can easily run full speed without being bothered by it, but the AP-29, well as I said it depends. I personally would not run a AP-29 without a fan controller, to make it more clear what I mean.


But do remember: if you can solder, or you can learn to solder and you are willing to get a four-wire PWM fan plug, you can do a PWM mod on your AP-29, AP-30 or AP-31. Look at this. With a PWM mod you can get your power from Molex/PSU, and get fan control from your motherboard.


----------



## mistax

i jumped on the 2150rpm group buy we had and i was wondering how much better is this than the 1850. I signed up for 2 since they were suppose to be maybe a tad noiser but better than the 1850 and they were very very cheap.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;14241239*
> i jumped on the 2150rpm group buy we had and i was wondering how much better is this than the 1850. I signed up for 2 since they were suppose to be maybe a tad noiser but better than the 1850 and they were very very cheap.


Well it pushes more air.









I'd suggest using them with a controller for the times you want to turn them down, or up for that matter.


----------



## adzsask

3X AP-15's on there way from QuietPC.com... goodbye delta 3300RPM's i'll miss your loud growl and 100+CFM lol


----------



## refeek

2 AP-15s otw, and in for the group buy. :3


----------



## Kieran

thanks for the help guys. I've just managed to obtain a cheap AP-15 on eBay and installed it in my PC a couple of hours ago. From then my PC became much quieter and my temperatures have dropped a bit too.


----------



## dark_1

add me in with my 8 AP-15s


----------



## Ronon

You can Add me, I have 13 AP-15's.


----------



## Tigerpaws

You can add me too, have 6 AP-30s D1225C12B9AP-30.
*
Tweak*
You can have them set to run as pwm(Fan Expert 30%@28c - 48%@44 - 65%@60, 65% is max @ 2600rpm on 960, cant remember the settings for the 950), and set the max rpm by fan controller(i have mine by fan controller set @ 2600rpm, or whatever your comfort level is), making them the best for cpu

To do the above its for the AP-29, 30, 31 model, its the pwm mod from ehume and i modified every thing to get the load off the cpu fan header, you add a 4th wire(new 4-pin pwm cable is best, keep the existing 3-pin plug connected, refer below) to the AP-30, then remove the red wire(positive) from the new pwm plug, this goes to the mobo(Negative and Sensor and PWM). Then add a new 3-pin(or use the existing cable) cable soldiered up to the fan, on the fan plug remove the black wire(negative), this goes to the fan controller(Positive and Sensor).

Now best thing to do is work out your max range you are comfortable with, disable fan expert from regulating the fan(or whatever your mother board has). Use the fan controller to regulate the max speed your comforable with. Now enable fan expert(or your bios on the fan) and set the pwm side to regulate to your pc.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_1;14272729*
> add me in with my 8 AP-15s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronon;14276286*
> You can Add me, I have 13 AP-15's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14276471*
> You can add me too, have 6 AP-30s D1225C12B9AP-30.


Added.


----------



## g.androider

Hi *reaper~*, add me also... 2 AP-15 and 2 AP-29 are on the way from Aquatuning. Also 4 AP 2150RPM group buy already booked to Tator Tot.. Can't wait to test them on my setup...
















Thx a lot..


----------



## reaper~

Done! Welcome aboard.


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

can someone add me? just bought 6 AP-15s. but only using 2 for push/pull on H50.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pa1ntbru5h*


can someone add me? just bought 6 AP-15s. but only using 2 for push/pull on H50.


Hope you're running the two on your H50 as intake!


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

not running them yet.. studying for 2 finals right now. will install them this weekend and post pics and some temps =]

im currently using the stock H50 fan and a slipstream 1900 as p/p intake
im excited to see how much of a difference it makes, since i heard slipstreams are no good for rads and stock corsair fan is no good.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pa1ntbru5h;14302145*
> can someone add me? just bought 6 AP-15s. but only using 2 for push/pull on H50.


You're now added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## g.androider

I know that the AP-15 has 9 blades and AP-30 has 7 blades. Is it true if we use the AP-30 (with fan controller) and set them to the speed of AP-15, the CFM of AP-30 will not match the CFM of original AP-15?


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I'll add you later on today.










Thanks reaper.

I just installed two AP-15s in push/pull intake on my H50 rad along with a dust filter on the outside of my case. 
Do you guys have experience with dust filters? Will it block airflow and affect my temperatures?
I'll be running some stress tests while studying and report back with results later.


----------



## albatross_

hey guys. I have a CM storm enforcer and am thinking of adding one AP15 to my top rear exhaust, two more for the top exhaust, and another two AP29s or 30s to the front intake.

how does this sound? I originally wanted to go for two AP30s for the front but am leaning more towards the 29s now after hearing videos on youtube. they did sound pretty loud. :O and I'm someone who has some hearing loss; I can't hear a peep from my stock fans running as they are now.


----------



## Tigerpaws

If you got a fan controller go the Ap-30's, you can undervolt them and they still will put out more air to most fans hands down. Or (not many boards have have say 3 pwm plugs onbaord) mod the AP-30's by below link, converting them to pwm, or you might have some thing on your bios to regulate them as 3-pin. Only reason i would go them, they need to be tamed, and they will kick but where ever you are going with them(cpu, case). Rpm range at pwm = around the 1100rpm, to 4250rpm or by fan controller(i cant get 1100rpm, my range is 1200rpm-4150rpm). You just take your pick what rpm lvl suits you, you cant go wrong then

PWM
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...n-pwm-mod.html


----------



## pa1ntbru5h

So before I installed the AP-15s, I had a stock Corsair fan that came with the H50 and a Scythe Slipstream 1900 running push/pull intake. I ran both at 1600rpm when doing small FFT stress tests using Prime95.
Max temps after 2 hours:
Before: 62 65 70 63
After: 62 66 70 64

the before and after temps seem about the same, but when actually watching the temps during the test, I notice that the temps average a few degrees lower than with the old fans, but sometimes it spikes up for a second which gives it the maximum.

there was a small noticeable decrease in noise because it still has a buzzing noise from pulling air through the case's fan grill. I havent decided if i should cut it out or not..

but anyways, i love my new AP-15s =D


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14314782*
> If you got a fan controller go the Ap-30's, you can undervolt them and they still will put out more air to most fans hands down. Or (not many boards have have say 3 pwm plugs onbaord) mod the AP-30's by below link, converting them to pwm, or you might have some thing on your bios to regulate them as 3-pin. Only reason i would go them, they need to be tamed, and they will kick but where ever you are going with them(cpu, case). Rpm range at pwm = around the 1100rpm, to 4250rpm or by fan controller(i cant get 1100rpm, my range is 1200rpm-4150rpm). You just take your pick what rpm lvl suits you, you cant go wrong then
> 
> PWM
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1045524-gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod.html


I don't have a fan controller. maybe I'll go buy one. I'm not very handy, I think I'll pass up the soldering lest I totally bust the fan! =P

any recommendations for affordable fan controllers that can handle two AP-30s? and I'm a little confused as to how the fan controller would work. could someone maybe explain how to hook one up?


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:



Originally Posted by *albatross_*


any recommendations for affordable fan controllers that can handle two AP-30s? and I'm a little confused as to how the fan controller would work. could someone maybe explain how to hook one up?


Check out frozencpu here, they got a good list then decide where to buy them from

Main thing with fan controllers is to get what suits your needs, Make sure it supports the watts per channel on your fans(AP-30 = 16.2 watts) you want it greater then 16watts(most at that range are not cheap, cheap in cheaply made), do you want lcd(display the rpm's some go by ear with no lcd), how many fans you want on it(channels, most around are 4, some 6) do you want temp sensors, and some will display the volts too. How they work is you turn you dial on the fan controller to regulate the speed you want, never mentioned up above, but since you are not going pwm by soldering, you can dial down the fan revs to virtually only a few hundred rpms, they will go much lower then to the pwm mod

Code:


Code:


The AP-30 have .35A = 4.2 watt, but the start up amp much higher, its 1.35A = 16.2 Watt.

Hope i did not bombard with too much info


----------



## CarFreak302

Sign me up, currently have AP-15s and have 6 of the 2150RPM ones coming in from the group buy. I used to run high speed Yate Loons, and man, the difference in sound is crazy, especially when you consider I lost no cooling performance. Love these fans.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws*


Check out frozencpu here, they got a good list then decide where to buy them from

Main thing with fan controllers is to get what suits your needs, Make sure it supports the watts per channel on your fans(AP-30 = 16.2 watts) you want it greater then 16watts(most at that range are not cheap, cheap in cheaply made), do you want lcd(display the rpm's some go by ear with no lcd), how many fans you want on it(channels, most around are 4, some 6) do you want temp sensors, and some will display the volts too. How they work is you turn you dial on the fan controller to regulate the speed you want, never mentioned up above, but since you are not going pwm by soldering, you can dial down the fan revs to virtually only a few hundred rpms, they will go much lower then to the pwm mod

Code:


Code:


The AP-30 have .35A = 4.2 watt, but the start up amp much higher, its 1.35A = 16.2 Watt.

Hope i did not bombard with too much info


Haha great thanks for the help! I think I'll be getting the NZXT sentry mesh. 30W per channel with 5 channels. Just the number I need and plus it matches the mesh on my CM enforcer.









Ok now I can't wait to order my GTs and have them arrive!


----------



## Telstar

I'm gonna use a lot AP-29 in my new build








I find them really quiet under 8V.

Cant find any comparison with the AP-30, which MAY have a little better performance even.


----------



## linkin93

So, there are still too many people running their radiators as exhaust, with one fan or two in push/pull. I have personally tested both configurations in push/pull. The results are below!

*Test Setup, CPU Overclock & Other Hardware:*

*CPU: AMD 955BE @ 4GHz, 1.416v, 20x200. NB at 2800MHz with 1.285v, HTT at 2400MHz at stock voltage.
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill PI Black @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2T
MB: ASRock 890GX Extreme4 R2.0
PSU: Silverstone ST60F-P Strider Plus 600W
CASE: CoolerMaster Storm Scout*

*Intake*

*Ambient temp: 15c
Idle temp: 24c
Load temp: 51c*

Pictures:

*Idle*










*Load*










*Exhaust*

*Ambient temp: 15c
Idle temp: 26c
Load temp: 55c*

Pictures:

*Idle*










*Load*










*Conclusion*

At least in my case (situation and which case I use, pun not intended), intake gets better idle and load temperatures. Differences in ambient, case, CPU, overclock and voltage will all have an affect on temperatures. You can see the results, so I would say it is safe to say that having the fans set as intake will work better in all scenarios, as cool air coming through the rad from outside, and the air exhausting through the top case fan should in theory and in practice, beat exhausting already warm air through the radiator and out the rear of the case. Also keep in mind that the fan against the radiator and not the case will be fighting for air with the top exhaust fan. Warm air rises, which is why it makes sense to run intake in most cases, as the cool air will come in through the rear, and be exhausted by the top fan.

*Other Notes*

It's currently the coldest month of the year in Australia. We even had a small amount of snow a few days ago. Obviously my ambient temp is quite cold (even for me!) and it affects idle and load temps. In the northern hemisphere it is summer. The higher ambients will also affect your temperatures. There's not a lot that can be done about that, besides aircon, which I don't have, so winter is overclocking season









I hope this testing will make people realise running intake on radiators, especially these all in ones units, is the way to better temperatures. Better temperatures means more voltage can be added and you can achieve a higher overclock!


----------



## Telstar

It all depends on how is the case airflow devised.


----------



## linkin93

That's true. Nearly all cases have a top fan and rear fan though, as well as a front intake, and you can also run fans on the side panel.


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14338357*
> It all depends on how is the case airflow devised.


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14338152*
> *Intake*
> *Exhaust*


push?
pull?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQLinsert;14338872*
> yes
> 
> push?
> pull?


Push-pull the whole time, as in both fans intake or exhaust. Both pushing or pulling air in the same direction.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


I'm gonna use a lot AP-29 in my new build








I find them really quiet under 8V.

Cant find any comparison with the AP-30, which MAY have a little better performance even.


Great, do you think the AP-29 @8v manage to outperform the AP-15 @12v?

According to the youtube video it seems is going to make some noise over 9v


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Great, do you think the AP-29 @8v manage to outperform the AP-15 @12v?


Absolutely. 
The power reserve that it has until full speed could be useful when it's very hot to not reduce the overclock, or when gaming with headphones.
I'm just waiting for the corsair link to be available (unfortunately more than one month wait) to finalize the build.


----------



## albatross_

right so I just got my AP-15 and I have what might be a very stupid question. are the four silver screws that came with it meant to go into fan chassis and help mount it? because I had to use an awful lot of strength to screw those in. :O certainly wasn't as if they were meant to fit.

are there better screws/ rubber fan screws or the like that might help me mount these more easily?


----------



## linkin93

Those screws are fan mounting screws, yes. Generally for case mounting, not anything else though.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14355822*
> Absolutely.
> The power reserve that it has until full speed could be useful when it's very hot to not reduce the overclock, or when gaming with headphones.
> I'm just waiting for the corsair link to be available (unfortunately more than one month wait) to finalize the build.


Your answer is exactly what I wanted to hear








See you on hwupgrade too








+1


----------



## albatross_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Those screws are fan mounting screws, yes. Generally for case mounting, not anything else though.


Ah well yes I did manage to get them in. But they were such a difficult fit!









Some rubber fan screws that actually fit would be good now..


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_;14374843*
> Ah well yes I did manage to get them in. But they were such a difficult fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some rubber fan screws that actually fit would be good now..


I've tried them all. Use only these.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14376626*
> I've tried them all. Use only these.


I've actually enquired about these, and the people at Coolerguys told me that they would only fit in two of the holes, with some effort, reason being that the GT has two open and two closed corners or something like that?









From the pictures they do look a little short though. Would they work to securely mount my fans as a top exhaust too?

Edit: What about these? http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NEXUS-OEM-CLOSED-CHASSIS-TYPE-FAN-MOUNTS-set-4-/250743826464?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a617f2820


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14376626*
> I've tried them all. Use only these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_;14376669*
> I've actually enquired about these, and the people at Coolerguys told me that they would only fit in two of the holes, with some effort, reason being that the GT has two open and two closed corners or something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures they do look a little short though. Would they work to securely mount my fans as a top exhaust too?
> 
> Edit: What about these? http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NEXUS-OEM-CLOSED-CHASSIS-TYPE-FAN-MOUNTS-set-4-/250743826464?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a617f2820


If you look at my sig you will see I pretty much use only GT's for my 120mm case fans. The link I put up is for the vibration isolators I use. They work excellently well with closed corner fans like Yate Loons and semi-closed corner fans like Gentle Typhoons. They are long enough that the end protrudes enough to grasp and snap through.

I can't see the pic for the eBay listing (I'm at work). But note the shipping cost. The isolators at svc.com have free shipping, so the price you see is the price you pay.

BTW - the closed corner rubber screws I have used tend to pull apart. Two thumbs down.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14377338*
> If you look at my sig you will see I pretty much use only GT's for my 120mm case fans. The link I put up is for the vibration isolators I use. They work excellently well with closed corner fans like Yate Loons and semi-closed corner fans like Gentle Typhoons. They are long enough that the end protrudes enough to grasp and snap through.
> 
> I can't see the pic for the eBay listing (I'm at work). But note the shipping cost. The isolators at svc.com have free shipping, so the price you see is the price you pay.
> 
> BTW - the closed corner rubber screws I have used tend to pull apart. Two thumbs down.


Cool thanks. I'll be getting your recommendation then. + rep!


----------



## Jonny G.

add me to the club please!









just got my 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-29's, going to try a push/pull setup on my H70. can't wait to see the temps after this!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonny G.;14383877*
> add me to the club please!


Done & welcome aboard.


----------



## BBEG

Has anybody noticed changes in vibration on their GTs after opening the corners? I just got mine yesterday and it looks like I'll have to make some room for them to properly mount to my U12P, but I'm not sure if I should trim a lot or a little out of the corners.

I'll save the picha-takin' 'til they're mounted to the cooler and it's mounted on the MB.


----------



## arrow0309

Change the look for my cooler, got an AP-29 today and allready installed modded








Have to do the soldering process and now I have a PWM High Speed GT








I'm controlling it though via software using the excellent speedfan (as allways) with these settings: idle 50% -1600rpm and load 80% -2500rpm (I think it's enough for a summer daily); man this fan is really silent, I just love it









Now I have a Megahalems P/P with the AP-29 in push and two AP-15 in pull synch. with an Y splitter and speedfan controlled too (the second one the top rear)


----------



## BBEG

Are two AP-14s okay plugging into this motherboard? My new CPU cooler (U12P) takes two fans, and I'd like to know if I can plug them into the motherboard directly or if they'll need love from the PSU.


----------



## linkin93

I run my 15's from the mobo just fine, though I can only control one's speed, even though all the headers are four pin. My CPU FAN 1/2 have shared control in the BIOS, but even though it's two headers treated as one, the board only sends one speed signal, sadly.


----------



## BBEG

I don't have a fan controller, nor is one in the plan any time soon. The 14s would be running at their normal 1400-something RPM in push-pull on the Noctua, and I just need the good word to assure me they're okay plugging into the mobo.

My case temps are going to do some very interesting things next time I turn my machine on...


----------



## linkin93

I don't have a controller either, just settings in UEFI. Fan controller would help though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;14392598*
> Has anybody noticed changes in vibration on their GTs after opening the corners? I just got mine yesterday and it looks like I'll have to make some room for them to properly mount to my U12P, but I'm not sure if I should trim a lot or a little out of the corners.
> 
> I'll save the picha-takin' 'til they're mounted to the cooler and it's mounted on the MB.


I've noticed no vibrations in mine, and I cut my corners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;14394773*
> Are two AP-14s okay plugging into this motherboard? My new CPU cooler (U12P) takes two fans, and I'd like to know if I can plug them into the motherboard directly or if they'll need love from the PSU.


All the Gigabytes I've seen have Voltage cpu fan control in addition to PWM cpu fan control. But to be sure, check your user manual under BIOS, PC Health.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

AP-29's on one of my rads


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14399368*
> AP-29's on one of my rads


Added them to spreadsheet.


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


AP-29's on one of my rads


worth visiting the thread to see that


----------



## Levesque

Just bought 5 more AP-15 and 5 new AP-29 today for my MM Pedestal 24.

On top of the 19 other Gentle Typhoon I already have in my case.


----------



## Rafale77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Just bought 5 more AP-15 and 5 new AP-29 today for my MM Pedestal 24.

On top of the 19 other Gentle Typhoon I already have in my case.










Trying to build a wind tunnel or something?


----------



## MACH1NE

I want to replace the stock fans that came with my noctua dh14, which fans by scythe do you recommend?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14417191*
> I want to replace the stock fans that came with my noctua dh14, which fans by scythe do you recommend?


Usually I'd recommend AP-15 but check out ehume's thread for more in-depth details on which fans he recommends for NH-D14.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14417191*
> I want to replace the stock fans that came with my noctua dh14, which fans by scythe do you recommend?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14418816*
> Usually I'd recommend AP-15 but check out ehume's thread for more in-depth details on which fans he recommends for NH-D14.


The question is: why do you want to replace your stock fans?

Too loud? Try using the ULNA wires that came with your beast.

Need PWM? Go with a TY-140 and one of the PWM fans out there, like the Nexus or the Enermax Cluster for silence, or the Scythe Slip Stream medium for performance.

Need true performance? Go with a pair of Ultra Kaze 3000's.

That's all preliminary. I'm currently doing phase three of my ultra quiet (15-18dBA) and very quiet (19-23dBA) testing. Will then decide if I need to do a fourth phase of testing before I publish.


----------



## meeps

Sorry to branch off of the current topic of discussion, but does anyone know of any vendors that have the AP-15 in stock right now? I found one, but I would rather not pay $25 a fan + shipping. BTW, I plan on ordering tonight if possible!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14425987*
> Sorry to branch off of the current topic of discussion, but does anyone know of any vendors that have the AP-15 in stock right now? I found one, but I would rather not pay $25 a fan + shipping. BTW, I plan on ordering tonight if possible!


Aquatuning will have some buy August 19 if you want to wait.


----------



## infected rat

I just got myself a couple of AP-29s and another pair of AP-15s just to make sure I have enough. Those 29s are awesome, loud but right about at a tolerable level and they sure push serious air. I've seen 31s before and they are offensively loud at full tilt.

I'll stick the 29s on a fan controller in time, looking forward to that.


----------



## Z-95

I bought 16 AP-15s:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Do I qualify?


----------



## reaper~

^ Maybe?

Added.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z-95*


I bought 16 AP-15s:










Do I qualify?










Only if you bought a fan controller


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Added.










Any chance you could add AP-29 to my list of owned GTs?


----------



## HWI

Add me please.

I'm using 3 AP-29s on my Silver Arrow. Running at 100% 24/7, all you wussies need to let off those quiet slow fans.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Add me please.

I'm using 3 AP-29s on my Silver Arrow. Running at 100% 24/7, all you wussies need to let off those quiet slow fans.










I know the feeling, i have an ultra kaze at full speed... but i'm changing for a quieter system with the new rig. and the AP-29 absolutely rocks undervolted.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14471140*
> Any chance you could add AP-29 to my list of owned GTs?


Done...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14471454*
> Add me please.
> I'm using 3 AP-29s on my Silver Arrow. Running at 100% 24/7, all you wussies need to let off those quiet slow fans.


and added.


----------



## Triangle

I have AP-14's.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Scythe owner and believer here!

Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triangle*


I have AP-14's.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


Scythe owner and believer here!

Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm


Both of you are added.


----------



## ZCP M3

Picked up 6 AP-15's the last time they were in stock at FrozenCPU. Someone add me!

What kind of performance boost will my H60 get from going to a push/pull AP-29 setup? I currently have a push/pull AP-15 setup on there.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZCP M3*


Picked up 6 AP-15's the last time they were in stock at FrozenCPU. Someone add me!

What kind of performance boost will my H60 get from going to a push/pull AP-29 setup? I currently have a push/pull AP-15 setup on there.


Probably better temps but your ambient will change that.


----------



## 161029

I want some AP-29's.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I want some AP-29's.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...12B7AP-29.html

They are pretty awesome heatsink fans due to having very good static pressure.


----------



## meeps

UPS just dropped off my two AP-15's that I'll be fitting to my Megahalems







, so sign me up! Curious though, is it common for the center of the housing to be marked by a black permanent marker?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


UPS just dropped off my two AP-15's that I'll be fitting to my Megahalems







, so sign me up! Curious though, is it common for the center of the housing to be marked by a black permanent marker?


That doesn't seem normal. When I bought 2 they had no markings like that.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


UPS just dropped off my two AP-15's that I'll be fitting to my Megahalems







, so sign me up! Curious though, is it common for the center of the housing to be marked by a black permanent marker?


No, although I doubt it affects the performance. Where did you order it?


----------



## djriful

Just for those who are still looking for these fans. This site has them all except the Japan model and some lower one, I believe. Search by the Model ID number from the first page of this thread on this website:

http://www.quietpc.com/

Edit: Last I checked with my checkout they have over 1100 in stock. LOL Other websites are drained out!!!


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


That doesn't seem normal. When I bought 2 they had no markings like that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


No, although I doubt it affects the performance. Where did you order it?


I ordered them from Koolertek for quite a premium price because I was tired of waiting for a solution for my on-going fan problem.

I attached an image of a AP-15 I found on google images that had similar markings and I drew arrows pointing to them. One of my fans is almost exactly like this, but different placement. And another just has one larger blotch near the outside of the ring.

On another note, I hooked these up externally and they are silent! Cannot wait to sleeve them and get them in my rig!


----------



## linkin93

That looks like testing for if the fan is balanced, you'll see the dots moving while the blades spin, they should make a thin circle with a dot in the centre, if it's anything else the fan is not balanced correctly.

At least that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


I ordered them from Koolertek for quite a premium price because I was tired of waiting for a solution for my on-going fan problem.

I attached an image of a AP-15 I found on google images that had similar markings and I drew arrows pointing to them. One of my fans is almost exactly like this, but different placement. And another just has one larger blotch near the outside of the ring.

On another note, I hooked these up externally and they are silent! Cannot wait to sleeve them and get them in my rig!


QuietPC Pound convert to American/Canadian dollar is $19 only. Now I'm curious since you mention the different pattern on the fan designs. Is it really something there?

D1225C12B*4*AP









VS

D1225C12B*5*AP









The one I ordered is a bit different, the edge is clipped.

Edit: Actually I think the QuietPC, vendor made a typo on the number. It is supposedly the same.


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


That looks like testing for if the fan is balanced, you'll see the dots moving while the blades spin, they should make a thin circle with a dot in the centre, if it's anything else the fan is not balanced correctly.

At least that's what I'm thinking.


I'm sure it's something of that origin because I looked on some youtube videos as well and some fans had dots, as well as others on google images. I'll set them up again and see if I can see the black circle it should create just for kicks







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


QuietPC Pound convert to American/Canadian dollar is $19 only. Now I'm curious since you mention the different pattern on the fan designs. Is it really something there?










VS










The one I ordered is a bit different, the edge is clipped.


Although mine are shown as a different model number on the website, I did receive the ones in the first image you provided with the clipped edges. I think I'm all set, I'm just naturally paranoid!


----------



## hockeyfighter09

Where is the best place online to buy Gentle Typhoons? Everyone always seems to be out of stock.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I have a Scythe GT AP-14 on my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, so I'm signing in to the club!!!









This thing is seriously the best fan I've ever owned. However, I can't find them anywhere. What happened? These things are beasts!!!


----------



## AndrewM56

Thinking about buying some ap-29s or ap-30s but just wanted to ask a quick question.

Since I will have them on a fan controller if I turn them to 50% will the noise/performance be comparable to the ap-14/ap-15s? Or will they be louder and push less at at that kind of difference.

Id like to have the 3000rpm option when benching or gaming but also be able to put em nice and quite if I want to sleep while computer downloads something


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hockeyfighter09;14516305*
> Where is the best place online to buy Gentle Typhoons? Everyone always seems to be out of stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;14522730*
> I have a Scythe GT AP-14 on my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, so I'm signing in to the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is seriously the best fan I've ever owned. However, I can't find them anywhere. What happened? These things are beasts!!!


I always buy my modding needs (fans, cables etc.) from www.aquatuning.de, but it seems they're waiting to re-stock their GT AP-15 on 19th of August. Just wait a bit, they are really dependable and helpful. The only thing that a bit frustrated is their "english" language...








Don't forget to log in to aquatuning, the price is different when you log in.

Other than that, you can search also to www.quietpc.com though i've never buy anything from them but their stock of GT's are draining very fast. Just by the end of July I saw their stock around 1500 pcs. Today, GT AP-15 already down to 1151 pcs.


----------



## nezzarix

I've been thinking about swapping the four SickleFlow fans I have in my RV03 for AP-15 but I'm not really sure if it's worth it. I'm expecting 1-3C gain at best which isn't worth the money. Do these fans perform significantly better?


----------



## Avlin

Can i join the club ?

exhaust : *1* AP31 ith PWM mod
intake : *5* 92mm 2650 rpm


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;14512509*
> UPS just dropped off my two AP-15's that I'll be fitting to my Megahalems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so sign me up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol;14522730*
> I have a Scythe GT AP-14 on my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, so I'm signing in to the club!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avlin;14524896*
> Can i join the club ?


You're all added. If I'd missed anyone just let me know.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avlin;14524896*
> Can i join the club ?
> 
> exhaust : *1* AP31 ith PWM mod
> intake : *5* 92mm 2650 rpm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14525325*
> You're all added. If I'd missed anyone just let me know.


Avlin is either the one who invented the PWM mod, or the one who independently discovered it and let us on OCN know.

If there are gold star members, Avlin should be one.


----------



## symbols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14525411*
> Avlin is either the one who invented the PWM mod, or the one who independently discovered it and let us on OCN know.
> 
> If there are gold star members, Avlin should be one.


yup, Avlin is amazing.


----------



## linkin93

I herd you liek heatpipez n gentle tyhpoonz


----------



## Avlin

lol, I mean five 92 mm 2650 rpm gentle typhoon (D0925C12B3AP-14)


----------



## Ronon

If you are from Norway consider buying your Gentle Typhoons from Aquatuning.no because Aquatuning is having a Aquatuning Norway 12% Discount until 21.08.2011 in recognition of the opening of Aquatuning Norway. Unfortunately this discount is Only for Norway Customers







.


----------



## ZCP M3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14525325*
> You're all added. If I'd missed anyone just let me know.


Me!







Rocking 6 AP-15's


----------



## blackbalt89

Out of the 6 Gentle Typhoons I own at least 3 of them have the permanent marker on them.

As someone else said it's most likely a balancing mark for their QC dept. Which goes to show that they actually care about their products.


----------



## EM2J

Just got my first GT in the mail today, an AP-15. Finally, I realize why everyone is so crazy for these fans. They are truly awesome. I can't wait to buy more!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Just got my first GT in the mail today, an AP-15. Finally, I realize why everyone is so crazy for these fans. They are truly awesome. I can't wait to buy more!


Good to hear! I'm considering replacing my case fans but can't justify all the hassle/cost for just a few degrees. How is your fan performing?


----------



## EM2J

Well I replaced the exhaust fan on my RV02 with it. Cooled things down 2 or 3 degrees if that. You're right though, it's not really worth the cost but I plan on using it as a radiator fan in the future and just stick the stock one back up there.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Well I replaced the exhaust fan on my RV02 with it. Cooled things down 2 or 3 degrees if that. You're right though, it's not really worth the cost but I plan on using it as a radiator fan in the future and just stick the stock one back up there.


2-3 degrees? Hmmm, that is tempting... I have an RV03 and I replaced the stock fan with a sickleflow but I may get a single Gentle Typhoon to play around with. If I see a 2-3 improvement then I may consider getting a few more for my intake. Looks like I have some shopping to do.

Hmmm, debating between the AP-15 and AP-29...


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

If anyone is after them, aria.co.uk is selling AP-30s for Â£11.99.


----------



## EM2J

Anybody know where I can get more ap-15s? I bought mine off ebay from the UK and it cost me like 33$ with shipping....Very steep but I wanted to see what all the buzz was about.

I'll pay 20 or 25 but anymore and I think I'll just wait for newegg or something to have them back in stock.

Thanks.


----------



## linkin93

Where are you located? I'd suggest www.pccasegear.com but they are Australian and don't ship internationally. I've bought 3x AP-15's there.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Out of the 6 Gentle Typhoons I own at least 3 of them have the permanent marker on them.

As someone else said it's most likely a balancing mark for their QC dept. Which goes to show that they actually care about their products.


I bought another one for my Thermalright Shaman the other day and it had the marks on it too.


----------



## ninposam

Hey folks i just got 2 ap-15s this morning for my H60 but i just cant get them to run at there max speed.
99% of the time they are running at 1740rpm even when plugged into a mobo header is this because they are in push / pull on my rad?


----------



## linkin93

That's normal, as most/all fans are rated for xRPM (+/-10%)

Are you running them as intake or exhaust? Intake gives better temps.


----------



## ninposam

It must be a air flow problem because if i take one off the rad and hold it in my hand it runs at 1850rpm.
Its running as exhaust at the mo but im going to have a play around next week and try other ways.


----------



## linkin93

It probably can't spin as fast because it's pushing air through the rad rather than just through more air.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninposam*


It must be a air flow problem because if i take one off the rad and hold it in my hand it runs at 1850rpm.
Its running as exhaust at the mo but im going to have a play around next week and try other ways.


Rads are known for their restriction of airflow. GT's have good static pressure, which makes them good for rad work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


It probably can't spin as fast because it's pushing air through the rad rather than just through more air.


True. In fact, most fan manufacturer datasheets show curves that range from zero airflow/max static pressure to zero static pressure/max airflow. The relationship is reciprocal.


----------



## Ronon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14536577*
> Anybody know where I can get more ap-15s? I bought mine off ebay from the UK and it cost me like 33$ with shipping....Very steep but I wanted to see what all the buzz was about.
> 
> I'll pay 20 or 25 but anymore and I think I'll just wait for newegg or something to have them back in stock.
> 
> Thanks.


Aquatuning is probably going to be the best place to look for Gentle Typhoons. If you are from the US or Canada go to Aquatuning.us and if you are in Europe use your nations Aquatuning specific site. Shipping is $8 for two day and $6 for three day. However, you will be charged 10.25% of the purchase price over $75 dollars or $10 for orders under $75.
Here is a direct link to Aquatuning.us Gentle Typhoons. AP-11 through AP-15 are listed at $14.81 and AP-29 through AP-31 are listed at $24.69. AP-14's will be in stock on August 22, 2011 and AP-15's will be in stock on August 19, 2011.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14544341*
> That's normal, as most/all fans are rated for xRPM (+/-10%)
> 
> Are you running them as intake or exhaust? Intake gives better temps.


Intake also raises case temps which will raise GPU temp.

It's a tradeoff really. I would rather keep as much heat out of my case as possible.


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey guys I want to buy a couple of the ap15's and a couple of ultra kraze 3000's will this fan controller do a good job?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Zalman-ZM...item335eca932c


----------



## linkin93

Try www.pccasegear.com instead, check in the "bay devices" area, cheap fan controllers can be had









Shipping is $12 on small orders for express (Australian Air Express) and I always get my stuff within a day of payment clearing.


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Try www.pccasegear.com instead, check in the "bay devices" area, cheap fan controllers can be had









Shipping is $12 on small orders for express (Australian Air Express) and I always get my stuff within a day of payment clearing.


Thanks mate how is this one

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=17213

edit: bit the bullet and purchased it along with 2 ultra kraze 3000's


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Thanks mate how is this one

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=17213

edit: bit the bullet and purchased it along with 2 ultra kraze 3000's


Should be good









It has a GT on it so it belongs here as far as I care:


----------



## ZCP M3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZCP M3*


Me!







Rocking 6 AP-15's


No love? Can someone add me to the club list?


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Matthew89

Add me please


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## djriful

I just got 2 of my GentleTyphoon B5AP-15 into my H70 push pull intake. Dam, running my CPU at max at 1400RPM is keeping my temp at 46'C highest.

This thing is so quiet!


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronon;14547392*
> Aquatuning is probably going to be the best place to look for Gentle Typhoons. If you are from the US or Canada go to Aquatuning.us and if you are in Europe use your nations Aquatuning specific site. Shipping is $8 for two day, $6 for three day and free for orders over $300. However, you will be charged 10.25% of the purchase price over $75 dollars or $10 for orders under $75.
> Here is a direct link to Aquatuning.us Gentle Typhoons. AP-11 through AP-15 are listed at $14.81 and AP-29 through AP-31 are listed at $24.69. AP-14's will be in stock on August 22, 2011 and AP-15's will be in stock on August 19, 2011.


thanks bud


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Add me pls ..

6x GT AP-15s here









(D1225C12B5AP-15)


----------



## Jodiuh

Any of you guys run an SFLEX around 1200 RPM before this?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14608569*
> Any of you guys run an SFLEX around 1200 RPM before this?


One of the S-Flexes runs 1200 rpm nominal.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;14608569*
> Any of you guys run an SFLEX around 1200 RPM before this?


The Scythe S-Flex E runs at 1200RPM.

I have one in my case and it's an awesome fan. It's quiet and pushes a decent amount of air for what it is.

I originally bought it as a case fan but figured it would work well as a SLI airflow fan pushing into my top card and it hasn't disappointed. Ended up shaving another 3c off my top card under load which doesn't sound like much, but with a 580 that's a decent drop.

In my opinion the S Flex is good for case fans and air-cooling heatsinks on a budget but the Gentle Typhoons are much better as radiator fans and low noise high output case fans.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14598250*
> Add me pls ..
> 
> 6x GT AP-15s here


Added.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Hi, add me , i have 2 for my H50, and a question? Where i can find them in stock online? i need 2 more since im changing to a RASA kit for my cpu cooling.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14609968*
> One of the S-Flexes runs 1200 rpm nominal.


I have a bunch of them. I just wanted to see if someone had one vs a GT...preferably the 1500RPM version. I've moved from the huge Stacker 810 with a whirlwind by my side to a much smaller Define R3 and am pushing the limits of the 760 with 85C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;14614314*
> In my opinion the S Flex is good for case fans and air-cooling heatsinks on a budget but the Gentle Typhoons are much better as radiator fans and low noise high output case fans.


I guess I'll have to get one to really find out if the 1500RPM version would be worth trading out the SFLEX E on the VenX currently.


----------



## jalyst

^
There's been some huge fan comparos done by martin of liquidlabs. 
Maybe he included the one you're talking about...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*


Hi, add me , i have 2 for my H50, and a question? Where i can find them in stock online? i need 2 more since im changing to a RASA kit for my cpu cooling.


Added.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI;14630453*
> Hi, add me , i have 2 for my H50, and a question? Where i can find them in stock online? i need 2 more since im changing to a RASA kit for my cpu cooling.


I've gotten from here earlier this year http://www.quietpc.com/us-en-usd/products/scythefans/gt-120-1850


----------



## myst88

Hey I just got myself 6 AP-15's and I'm absolutely loving them. Sure they were a little pricey as far as fans go, but damn the build quality on these is astounding. They feel totally rock solid and they keep spinning forever after power is cut to them. Very impressed and happy. Not to mention they move a lot of air and I can hardly hear them compared to my old stock fans on my corsair 600T / A70.

I Should have some pics up soon, would love in on the club


----------



## PcKiller

I just bought 4 AP-15s from FrozenCPU.


----------



## reaper~

^ Both are added.


----------



## gregory121295

I've got two AP-31's mounted to a bonnie heater core with a sheet metal shroud. They are a lot quieter than I was lead to beleive, although the high pitch motor noise is pretty annoying. Add me.


----------



## drum corp 24

Count me in!

http://www.pohrani.com/f/37/cD/4pIYgRSJ/1/p1014964.jpg


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregory121295;14829135*
> I've got two AP-31's mounted to a bonnie heater core with a sheet metal shroud. They are a lot quieter than I was lead to beleive, although the high pitch motor noise is pretty annoying. Add me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drum corp 24;14863948*
> Count me in!
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/f/37/cD/4pIYgRSJ/1/p1014964.jpg


Both are added.


----------



## shawnoen

I need to get about 6 replacement stickers for my GT AP-15s. Wonder if Scythe USA would be able to provide them?

Otherwise will have will up a local vinyl/decal company to print me duplicates from some I still have here.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14890296*
> I need to get about 6 replacement stickers for my GT AP-15s. Wonder if Scythe USA would be able to provide them?
> 
> Otherwise will have will up a local vinyl/decal company to print me duplicates from some I still have here.


Now there is an idea I have never seen before: replacement stickers for fans.

Does anyone know of where one might buy round stickers? Best would be white ones that we could write on.

And of course, do email Scythe and see what they say.

+rep.


----------



## shawnoen

You can get custom stickers made yourself from Zazzle. I had some made for some Gentle Typhoons there. I used an older round Lian Li logo and made my own colors. Had some made in black/white when I was using white blades and then in black/dark grey when I went back to the stock grey ones...


----------



## myst88

Yay so here are the 6 AP-15's, and then there's going to be 5 2150 RPM ones coming in sooner or later from the group buy!










And with everything installed!


----------



## HeadHunter59

So i thought this would be the best spot to ask about these fans.

I have Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler currently with 2 yateloons D12SM-12

Temps are good but looking to see if i cant get better. Noise is not a problem as i have 9 fans running in my case. And this my gaming pc headphones on 90% of the time.

I'm trying to pick between

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15)
or
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 3000 RPM (D1225C12B7AP-29)

I read that huge thread on the well dressed Megahalems. But he never got in the 3000rpm model. Or would i be better get some more yates(as my current two are already dying after 5months lots of clicking)


----------



## Worple

I guess if anyone here would know you guys would. Can a Lamptron FC Touch - 30W - 6 Channel handle 16 AR-15's? like maybe three per channel?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;14922469*
> I guess if anyone here would know you guys would. Can a Lamptron FC Touch - 30W - 6 Channel handle 16 AR-15's? like maybe three per channel?


Yeah. If you mean GT A*P*-15's


----------



## Worple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14922526*
> Yeah. If you mean GT A*P*-15's


Lol sorry yea thats what I mean. They were very hard to find in stock


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;14922595*
> Lol sorry yea thats what I mean. They were very hard to find in stock


6 x AP-15's would be ~6w of total power used.

Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm models use hardly any power at all.


----------



## Worple

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadHunter59;14921609*
> So i thought this would be the best spot to ask about these fans.
> 
> I have Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler currently with 2 yateloons D12SM-12
> 
> Temps are good but looking to see if i cant get better. Noise is not a problem as i have 9 fans running in my case. And this my gaming pc headphones on 90% of the time.
> 
> I'm trying to pick between
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15)
> or
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 3000 RPM (D1225C12B7AP-29)
> 
> I read that huge thread on the well dressed Megahalems. But he never got in the 3000rpm model. Or would i be better get some more yates(as my current two are already dying after 5months lots of clicking)


They had not brought the 3000+ rpm Gentle Typhoons out yet when I did that study.

I would say this: you can rely on specs from Nidec and Sanyo Denki. So the specs for the Gentle Typhoons and the San Aces should be good.

Specs for San Ace -H1011's are here. Buy them here.

Specs for GT highspeeds here. Buy them here.

As best I can tell, the Nidec fans straddle the San Ace, so you can get lower and higher performance. But if you turn down the GT 4250 (AP-30) you will get equivalent performance to an H1011. So, you pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## mxthunder

Does anyone know how the noise is between the AP-15's and the AP-29? I picked up a 3000RPM model a couple weeks ago, and its just a smidge too loud for my liking.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder;14943841*
> Does anyone know how the noise is between the AP-15's and the AP-29? I picked up a 3000RPM model a couple weeks ago, and its just a smidge too loud for my liking.


Put it at 7v and it's dead quiet.


----------



## shawnoen

Got some stickers made to replace the ones on my AP-15s that were damaged during fan blade/bearing removal...

Was going to post some for sale but I guess I'm not allowed to do it? They had $40 minimum so I ended up with #70 of them.....

Will post for sale at Hardforum I guess.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder;14943841*
> Does anyone know how the noise is between the AP-15's and the AP-29? I picked up a 3000RPM model a couple weeks ago, and its just a smidge too loud for my liking.


I use a couple of AP-29s on my main rig's radiator, they are pretty loud at 3000rpm. Ideally they will be rpm controlled using whatever preferred method. Once you drop to around 2000rpm they become pretty tolerable.

In comparison AP-15s are much quieter even at full tilt. I would say the AP-15 at 1800rpm is a tad quieter than an AP-29 at 1800rpm.

Of course the above are just my personal experiences with my particular set up and acoustic properties, so take it as just that.


----------



## Altstadt

Hey!

Add me to the list; bought at and sleeved by FrozenCPU.

~Altstadt


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14947126*
> I use a couple of AP-29s on my main rig's radiator, they are pretty loud at 3000rpm. Ideally they will be rpm controlled using whatever preferred method. Once you drop to around 2000rpm they become pretty tolerable.
> 
> In comparison AP-15s are much quieter even at full tilt. I would say the AP-15 at 1800rpm is a tad quieter than an AP-29 at 1800rpm.
> 
> Of course the above are just my personal experiences with my particular set up and acoustic properties, so take it as just that.


AP29 at 7v are quieter and more powerful than AP15 at full speed.


----------



## Telstar

Oh and my babies just arrived so i can officially join the club:








(sorry for iphone3 quality)


----------



## finger00

I've got 4 AP-15s. More to come as soon as I drill another hole in my case

Will post pics as soon as I get home


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


Oh and my babies just arrived so i can officially join the club


I'll add you later on today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finger00*


I've got 4 AP-15s. More to come as soon as I drill another hole in my case
Will post pics as soon as I get home


Waiting for pics.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I've got one AP-12 screwed into the back of my tv cabinet to exhaust the heat the HTPC dumps into it. It was the only fan I could find that wouldn't use the MDF backboard as a sounding board (irritating me with amplified clicking or whirring sounds).

I only wish they made 80mm gentle typhoons - I'd replace all my 80mm fans with those in an instant if they existed. They make that 92mm...


----------



## finger00

Here is the pic I promised. Got 5 GTs now, all AP-15


----------



## vcrazy

woo add me to the list! I just got 6 AP-15 for push/pull configuration. Just tested my fitment last night because I'm not done with my build yet.

Thanks


----------



## Iormangund

Heya, got two gentle typhoon 1850rpm fans in a push/pull on cpu water radiator and a 5400rpm on the way. Was wondering if using the high rpm fan in the push config would be too much of a mismatch (in which case will stick with the 1850). The main question is control of the 5400rpm fan as its startup wattage is 32.28/2.69A so obviously I can't run that off the motherboard headers like with my other fans. I don't really want a drive bay fan control unit as my setup means I don't have a free bay and most other high wattage controllers that aren't drive bay cost a lot for using with just one fan. Currently the only fan controller I have is the fan control for PCI slot that comes with the Fractal Design XL, anyone know if that fan controller would be capable of handling the 5400rpm fan? (Can't find any info on its max ratings, also it would be the only fan on the PCI and not on mobo). Love the GT fans and hope someone has a bright idea to help, thankyou.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iormangund;15032766*
> Heya, got two gentle typhoon 1850rpm fans in a push/pull on cpu water radiator and a 5400rpm on the way. Was wondering if using the high rpm fan in the push config would be too much of a mismatch (in which case will stick with the 1850). The main question is control of the 5400rpm fan as its startup wattage is 32.28/2.69A so obviously I can't run that off the motherboard headers like with my other fans. I don't really want a drive bay fan control unit as my setup means I don't have a free bay and most other high wattage controllers that aren't drive bay cost a lot for using with just one fan. Currently the only fan controller I have is the fan control for PCI slot that comes with the Fractal Design XL, anyone know if that fan controller would be capable of handling the 5400rpm fan? (Can't find any info on its max ratings, also it would be the only fan on the PCI and not on mobo). Love the GT fans and hope someone has a bright idea to help, thankyou.


wow that's a mighty powerful fan. Just curious your thought process of why you chose the 5400rpm vs another AP-15?

Best I can find is a pci fan controller @ 20W from Sunbeamtech


----------



## Telstar

Lamptron fan controllers can take 30W per channel, you are borderline but it may work.
What about lowering voltage to 9v or 7v BEFORE going to the fan controller?








If the AP-31 is like my AP-29 it comes with a big molex and with a "speed" cable separate that u can plug to your motherboard fan header.


----------



## Hawk777th

Are AP-15s going to outdo these that are already on my rad? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15038360*
> Are AP-15s going to outdo these that are already on my rad? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


GT are one of the best fans you can get for rad in push/pull config.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Trying to find one more AP-14' for "Black Ice II" to keep my new build cool but no one has em in freaking stock. No way in hell im getting those ugly ass Noctura fans, I don't care how quiet they are.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


woo add me to the list! I just got 6 AP-15 for push/pull configuration. Just tested my fitment last night because I'm not done with my build yet.


You're added.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


You're added.


thank you kind sir


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


thank you kind sir










You're welcome.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


GT are one of the best fans you can get for rad in push/pull config.


Just would like to know they are going to out perform what I already have before I spend the money.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Just would like to know they are going to out perform what I already have before I spend the money.


Yes, it would be able to run at 1850rpm with same noise level as the stock H50 fans at (1100RPM).

If both runs at 1850RPM in comparison, GT wins at CFM and Noise level.


----------



## Iormangund

In answer to why I got the 5400rpm ones, lets just say web browsing after the pub ends up with a lot of "oooh, that looks cool" followed by clicking the buy button. Although I wasn't too worried about the purchase as I love the Scythe fans, I have been having difficulty actually making the 5400rpm fan worthwhile. So far I haven't found anywhere in my case where it will reduce temperatures, infact in one place it increases temperatures. Current setup is Fractal Design Define XL, 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm in push/pull on antec 620 water cooler. 5400rpm on the side as intake or exhaust ends up with increased gpu temp, best place so far is in the top, front bay (cd drive bays). Though not much of a temp difference there. Am mistified as to why this awesome jet-plane of a fan is making no diff on temperatures. (also tried is as one of the fans in the push/pull, put the 1850rpm fan upto over 2k and I don't think I'll try that again....)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iormangund*


In answer to why I got the 5400rpm ones, lets just say web browsing after the pub ends up with a lot of "oooh, that looks cool" followed by clicking the buy button. Although I wasn't too worried about the purchase as I love the Scythe fans, I have been having difficulty actually making the 5400rpm fan worthwhile. So far I haven't found anywhere in my case where it will reduce temperatures, infact in one place it increases temperatures. Current setup is Fractal Design Define XL, 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm in push/pull on antec 620 water cooler. 5400rpm on the side as intake or exhaust ends up with increased gpu temp, best place so far is in the top, front bay (cd drive bays). Though not much of a temp difference there. Am mistified as to why this awesome jet-plane of a fan is making no diff on temperatures. (also tried is as one of the fans in the push/pull, put the 1850rpm fan upto over 2k and I don't think I'll try that again....)


Look at my sig. You can convert your fans to PWM.


----------



## Iormangund

I have already looked into converting it to PWM, but if its not making any difference running at full pelt, I fail to see what making it PWM will achieve. As for the other fans, theyre all happily running off the mobo with speedfan control.


----------



## fishhawk

Well, finaly broke down and bought a couple of AP 15,s. got to finaly see what all the hype is about theses fans.So i will see in about 4 days if they can cool my 620 rad any better than my scythe 110cfm fans can.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Can someone tell me how much louder the 1850 RPM model is compared to the 1450's? I use the 1450 and I really like how quiet it is, though my case somewhat restrics the airflow from the dust filter. Would upgrading to the easily found 1850 models increase my noise factor much or would it be not worth it if the airflow kinda resctrive in my setup?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone please?


----------



## linkin93

the 1850's I wouldn't like without my headphones. Since I use cans, maybe you should get the 1450's - they are quieter. Or get the 1850's and undervolt.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Can someone tell me how much louder the 1850 RPM model is compared to the 1450's? . . . Anyone please?


Look at the OP. That has a table with the fan specs.


----------



## D-EJ915

Got to ask why they put those enclosed screw ends on them...at least they are somewhat open so that makes them easier to break off. I've got 8 on my 480 radiator.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D-EJ915*


Got to ask why they put those enclosed screw ends on them...at least they are somewhat open so that makes them easier to break off. I've got 8 on my 480 radiator.


Unlike us, industrial users of these fans want to install them in seconds. Those closed ends are guides so that installation screws can shoot through and not get caught on a flange.

Nidec (the maker of the GT) makes these installation guides with accommodations for nuts. A nut can be inserted in each corner - and note that pairs of corners line up so that nuts can be inserted two at a time.

Nidec also makes other fans that accommodate nuts. I have a pair in my basement:










You can see a little slot for a nut in the right front corner of the right hand fan.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Well, finaly broke down and bought a couple of AP 15,s. got to finaly see what all the hype is about theses fans.So i will see in about 4 days if they can cool my 620 rad any better than my scythe 110cfm fans can.


After years of passing theses up becuz of cost and douting the posted performance, i have to say this, they are well built and quiet fans. But after testing them in the same system, there is no gain in cooling over my scythe kaze 88 and 110 cfm fans. Plus side is less wind noise. cost wise, is down side i can get 2 kaze fans for the $15 per fan i paid for the AP 15. Not bad fans though.


----------



## red123

My GT AP-15 is making some resonance sound at full speed and like between 1300-1600 rpm. When I set it to 1600rpm, the resonance disappears. Anyone else got this problem? I am using it as an exhaust fan.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red123;15145973*
> My GT AP-15 is making some resonance sound at full speed and like between 1300-1600 rpm. When I set it to 1600rpm, the resonance disappears. Anyone else got this problem? I am using it as an exhaust fan.


AP-15 are known to make resonance noise at around 11v.


----------



## seesee

yes they have resonance noise.

I also notice they don't do well on Y connectors.... try not to use Y connectors on them,
they will make funny noises.


----------



## CerealKillah

I would like to join the club









2 AP15's on my D14.


----------



## Cyclonic

About to buy 2 AP14 or AP15 for my h80, i dont like loud fans, so how much is there between the 14 and 15 and what would the temp difference be?


----------



## mav2000

Hi, does anyone have the measurement of the sticker side of the hub? I want to make some new stickers to cover it up and am looking for the radius. Thanks guys.


----------



## discipline

2 AP 15s on my megahalems. Mav its a tiny bit smaller than 1 7/8 inch diameter. You are lucky I had one waiting on my watercooling setup for christmas! Had to pull out a tape measure cuz I didn't have a ruler









edit: *diameter*


----------



## mav2000

Thanks buddy and + rep, is that the radius or the diameter?


----------



## poring

AP-15s are awesome, have two on my Antec 920's rad. 1C-2C warmer than the stock fans on max settings. However, the AP-15s do not sound anything like my vacuum cleaner *coughs* antec stock fans *coughs*.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;15149921*
> I would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 AP15's on my D14.


Added.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


yes they have resonance noise.

I also notice they don't do well on Y connectors.... try not to use Y connectors on them, 
they will make funny noises.


I've noticed the noise when i have them connected to my fan controller and set to PWM auto. (I'm using the Rheosmart 6)


----------



## mxthunder

Just thought I would share my opinion on the AP-15's in here.
Bought a AP-29 a few weeks back, it was a touch too loud for me.
Went from coolermaster R'4s on my radiator to three AP-15's. I must say, you get what you pay for with fans. The difference is incredible. These fans are nearly SILENT, yet my temps are the same. I will never by another cheap fan again. I can't belive how annoying and dry the R4's sound compared to these. They sound like a blender constantly running. What a relief. I will definately be purchasing more of these in the near future for the rest of the PC's in my house.


----------



## Jo0

Guys I have a problem. I got 4 AP-15s today. I tested them all out before I put them in my case. Here's the problem. When I put them on my Megahalem, I get a high pitched "wizzzzzzzzz" sound. The sound wasn't there before I put them on my megahalem.

Is this normal? If not I'm going to RMA asap. I have two AP-15 making that sound and it's pretty annoying. The other two fans are running perfectly as intake and exhaust.


----------



## ehume

Congratulations. You have turned your Megatron into a wind instrument. I used to do that with my S-Flexes and plenty of other fans. Try putting something in the middle to block the airflow there. Or swap your GT-15's so you have the other one pushing. Might make a difference.

Note that you don't get the sound with the fans in free air. It's the interaction.


----------



## Jo0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Congratulations. You have turned your Megatron into a wind instrument. I used to do that with my S-Flexes and plenty of other fans. Try putting something in the middle to block the airflow there. Or swap your GT-15's so you have the other one pushing. Might make a difference.

Note that you don't get the sound with the fans in free air. It's the interaction.


They used to still make the buzzing sound even in free air. I just took it off to test it again. Now it's working perfectly. Lol so confused on what to do now.

I've been slowing the one on the meghalem so it doesnt make the noise anymore.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


They used to still make the buzzing sound even in free air. I just took it off to test it again. Now it's working perfectly. Lol so confused on what to do now.

I've been slowing the one on the meghalem so it doesnt make the noise anymore.


I think there is a certain amount of airflow that does it.


----------



## Jo0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I think there is a certain amount of airflow that does it.


That and how close an object is to obstructing the air flow. I took my spare one out and i slowly moved my hand towards it. If you get close enough it starts making a vacuum sound.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Add me. I have 2 AP-15's on my H100 rad in push, and I also have 1 AP-15 as an exhaust fan in the back of my case.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


That and how close an object is to obstructing the air flow. I took my spare one out and i slowly moved my hand towards it. If you get close enough it starts making a vacuum sound.


Some fans make more air turbulence noise when next to an obstruction like a heatsink. The pull fan tends to make more noise. S-Flex 1600rpm and 1900rpm made more noise than GT AP-15 on my Mega.

What I did was put rubber/silicon fan mounts so that there is more space between fan blade and heatsink. Fan shrouds would also work.


----------



## derickwm

Just ordered 5 more AP-15s!

Bringing my total to 9


----------



## Jo0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Some fans make more air turbulence noise when next to an obstruction like a heatsink. The pull fan tends to make more noise. S-Flex 1600rpm and 1900rpm made more noise than GT AP-15 on my Mega.

What I did was put rubber/silicon fan mounts so that there is more space between fan blade and heatsink. Fan shrouds would also work.


Just got a rubber fan scilencer that ill use as a spacer lets see if it works


----------



## Puttrik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


Just got a rubber fan scilencer that ill use as a spacer lets see if it works










I have the same issue but with AP-15s and H80, only the push fan(exhaust) is resonating or something which makes it really loud. So please let us know how it works with a spacer


----------



## Jo0

Well the spacer was too thick so I couldnt get my clip on, when I eventually did the spacer was hitting the fan. I immediately took it off.

Puttrik for you I think you can buy longer screws and get nuts/washers to act as spacers for your fans.


----------



## Skiivari

Woop, I have AP-15's and they are juuuust great








(But I haven't got a rig to put them in just yet)


----------



## GentleGiant

Hi guys, i write from italy!
I'm very intrested to this thread, now infact i want to buy some GT for my pc. :lol:
I'm planning to buy a new case, the bitfenix shinobi and of course 2-4 fans; here GT are available but which i should buy? ap13 front , ap14 on the top ,ap15 rear, i also have a rheobus: the scythe kaze q
Please give me a hand,thanks and greetings for the forum!

http://www.moddingextreme.com/index.php?cPath=1121_1127


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleGiant;15330081*
> Hi guys, i write from italy!
> I'm very intrested to this thread, now infact i want to buy some GT for my pc. :lol:
> I'm planning to buy a new case, the bitfenix shinobi and of course 2-4 fans; here GT are available but which i should buy? ap13 front , ap14 on the top ,ap15 rear, i also have a rheobus: the scythe kaze q
> Please give me a hand,thanks and greetings for the forum!
> 
> http://www.moddingextreme.com/index.php?cPath=1121_1127


Anything that's intake/exhaust use AP-14. Anything for a radiator and heatsink use AP-15.


----------



## GentleGiant

thanks! so,not worth buying the ap-15 and downvolt it with the fan controller as i read a few pages back?


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleGiant;15341513*
> thanks! so,not worth buying the ap-15 and downvolt it with the fan controller as i read a few pages back?


It's worth it if you want do that option. I'm weird and like to use my fan controller for coolers/radiators, but right now I have 5 AP-15 on my fan controller. When I start water cooling I'll get AP-14 to replace my intake/exhaust.


----------



## BBEG

Is there any consensus on the viability of the AP-11, AP-12, and AP-13 models? I understand from Ehume and others' testing that they all sound identical and move effectively the same air at when undervolted to the same RPM. It makes me wonder if there is any use in buying the -11/-12/-13 when one can buy -14s and -15s and undervolt them as needed for the same result...


----------



## douglatins

How loud is the 3k can it be used at 2K speeds and still yeld good results?


----------



## GentleGiant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0;15341974*
> It's worth it if you want do that option. I'm weird and like to use my fan controller for coolers/radiators, but right now I have 5 AP-15 on my fan controller. When I start water cooling I'll get AP-14 to replace my intake/exhaust.


i'm asking this to understand...,becouse someone says that all the GT have the same construction,they only have different RPM due to different reductions.
If they're right an ap-15 at 1450 RMP is = to an AP-14 at 1450 RPM , same cfm,noise ecc....you that own these fans can confirm o deny this?
thanks again and sorry for my english


----------



## BBEG

Gentle, that appears to be mostly true. There are reports that the faster models don't move quite as much air at the slowest speeds as the slower models (IE, the AP-15 at 300rpm doesn't move as much air as the AP-11 or -12 at the same speed).


----------



## GentleGiant

Ok,so,for what i heard the AP-14 should be the best compromise between db-airflow, i think i'll buy a pair or 4.
Anyway i'll be in the club soon,thanks to all for the help.

ps: if someone has both ap-14,15 please leave a comment/comparison here.


----------



## magicase

Would there be better cooling performance if i changed the TY-140 fans to Scythe GT AP15 fans?


----------



## Jo0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GentleGiant*


Ok,so,for what i heard the AP-14 should be the best compromise between db-airflow, i think i'll buy a pair or 4.
Anyway i'll be in the club soon,thanks to all for the help.

ps: if someone has both ap-14,15 please leave a comment/comparison here.


Thats a good choice.







Let us know how much you like them!


----------



## ehume

I have all of the lower speed (nine-bladed) Gentle Typhoon models, from AP-11's to AP-15's. The highspeed GT's are seven-bladed and behave a bit differently.

My observation on the low speed GT's is that they seem to be the same fan running in different speeds. Because I was using both of my AP-13's in fan-testing, I put one of my AP-14's on a single-channel controlled and Velcro'd the controller to a spot in my case. Another AP-14 is running on 5v to simulate an AP-12.

Overall, I like the AP-14 the best. That's why I have six of them and only two AP-15's. But I like the variety. For example, I intend to get this vidcard for my daughter's quiet rig. But according to this review it overheats. So I'm goiong to strap a quiet fan on it. And since the airflow must go up, that means using a ball bearing fan. I'm thinking the AP-11 would be the best fan for that application.


----------



## GentleGiant

order placed! ap-14 in arrive!


----------



## Badness

I use one of the 4250 rpm models.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30011


----------



## Cid

So, do these things really barely use 1 Watt (and require 0.08 Amps)? Because that's crazy low, right? I was thinking of hooking two to three of them up to a single channel on my Corsair 600T fan controller if that's the case. According to a Corsair rep it can handle up to 6 Watts per channel (and .500MA, although I assume he meant 500MA or .5A otherwise it wouldn't be able to run anything).


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, these guys use no power what so ever.


----------



## Cid

Awesome. Soon four of these puppies shall adorn my case.

Once I Vinyl Dye the blades white and the encasing a darker shade of black my case should be pretty much done. As an aside, can you Vinyl Dye from grey to white? I've read people claiming yes and other no, although this guy has apparently succeeded. The dye should also ensure (somewhat, if you're not a **** while applying layers) that the blades wouldn't become unbalanced, right?


----------



## Nexus6

Count me in. I have 8xGT AP-15s
4 on my XSPC RX480
4 on my Phobya G-Changer 480


----------



## Jo0

My rig currently has 5 AP-15s now! I tried my best to RPM match 4 of them as they are my intake/exhaust fans. CPU fan is at max. Love these things so much.


----------



## eGGe

I'm planning on buying 2-3 of these 1150rpm models, and I have heard that if mounted in the front of a fractal design R3, the blades will touch/rub the dust filter. Is this true? Is there that can be done to prevent this to happen?

Thanks for your replies!

EDIT:
Oh, and one more question








If someone have replaced all the R3's stock fans with GT's, how much of an increase in cooling performance will it be, and how much quieter are the GT's compared to the stock ones?


----------



## willistech

case has 5x AP-15


----------



## GentleGiant

AP-14 arrivedi'm going to test it...



I'm in the club









UPDATE: awesome fan,replaced my swif2 201 (a good fan) whit the ap-14...and i'm very impressed!,a little quieter even at maximum rpm and much airflow...i think i'll buy some more GT.
Now i only have to choose my next case: shinobi or cm690II?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleGiant;15393214*
> AP-14 arrivedi'm going to test it...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: awesome fan,replaced my swif2 201 (a good fan) whit the ap-14...and i'm very impressed!,a little quieter even at maximum rpm and much airflow...i think i'll buy some more GT.
> Now i only have to choose my next case: shinobi or cm690II?


Shinobi all the way!


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentleGiant;15393214*
> AP-14 arrivedi'm going to test it...
> 
> I'm in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: awesome fan,replaced my swif2 201 (a good fan) whit the ap-14...and i'm very impressed!,a little quieter even at maximum rpm and much airflow...i think i'll buy some more GT.
> Now i only have to choose my next case: shinobi or cm690II?


Where did you find the AP-14 in stock ?!


----------



## GentleGiant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelayostyle;15410660*
> Where did you find the AP-14 in stock ?!


I live in italy,bought it from a local seller on ebay.it

They're also available on this store:
http://www.moddingextreme.com/index.php?cPath=1121_1127&osCsid=6q3bv9v25el6m3uaai1qr0cdj3


----------



## erayser

Here's a pic of my 10 GT AP-15's. Did a little sleeving this week, and I changed out the white connector to black.


----------



## linkin93

I want your AP15's


----------



## Dirtyworks

Can I come too?








I'm gonna sleeve and PWM mod these very soon













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3JIsdQYCn8[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Jo0

Hey guys are the fan screws that come with the AP-15 8-32 x 3/4?

I ordered the 8-32 x 3/4 socket head screws from performancepcs and it didnt fit. Did the stock screws enlarge them to where I cant use 8-32? Also what's the M bolt that I can use for these fans (even after using the fan screws that came with them) M4? M5?


----------



## eGGe

Just bought a Scythe GT 1450!

Model: D1225C12B4AP-14
 

If these pics aren't good enough, I can take a new picture from the other side.


----------



## willistech

whoop whoop. new case same great taste lol


----------



## Dirtyworks

Some more GentleTyphoon porn


----------



## willistech

you have inspired me sir. just ordered 2 more lol


----------



## 996gt2

Just got 2 more GT AP-15s from Jab-Tech. Will post pics once they're installed


----------



## adridu59

Hey reaper~,

I suggest to remove the sentence regarding the GT group buy as its been closed for a while now.

Quote:



If anyone interested, GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM is still available for pre-ordering (complete fan only). Check out this thread as they still need a few more orders to meet the quota.

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...group-buy.html

Hurry!!


----------



## adridu59

I'd like to know : should I get GT's as case fans ?

Since they are good for static pressure, shouldn't they be a bit weak for CFM ...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


I'd like to know : should I get GT's as case fans ?

Since they are good for static pressure, shouldn't they be a bit weak for CFM ...?










Usually, fans with high static pressure, also have high airflow.

The GT's make great case fans too. I use AP-14's, personally.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


I'd like to know : should I get GT's as case fans ?

Since they are good for static pressure, shouldn't they be a bit weak for CFM ...?










well the CFM for the AP-14 is between 40-50cfm (can't remember) so they shift a decent enough amount of air and they are so dead silent.
However I went for 3 Thermalright TY-140's (140mm fans with 120mm mounting holes, 65CFM) for my case fans to complement the AP-14 I have on my HSF. Installing tonight but did a quick test and they are very quiet too


----------



## adridu59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Usually, fans with high static pressure, also have high airflow.

The GT's make great case fans too. I use AP-14's, personally.










Thanks for the heads up... they are also very cheap here (12€).


----------



## Stardream

Can somebody confirm that the Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15 1850rpm sold by Jab-Tech is the same as the AP-15 that just went out of stock at FrozenCPU.

The pics at Jab-Tech seem to show a slightly different fan (without the little indentations at the base of the blades); even the packaging looks different. I just want to make sure that they actually sell the latest model of AP-15.

Thank you!


----------



## reaper~

Hmm.. they should be the same. Can you post some pictures of both if possible? Btw, welcome to OCN.


----------



## Stardream

Jab-Tech P-15

FrozenCPU P-15

Thank you Reaper!


----------



## ehume

The hub vents differ as well:









JAB-Tech

Frozen CPU


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15537170*
> The hub vents differ as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB-Tech
> 
> Frozen CPU


Yeah the new ones do not have the small notches on the fan blades near the hub and the hub is different.


----------



## Stardream

So, the ones sold by Jab-Tech are actually the new model?

I'm confused, because the model number listed on both sites is the same.


----------



## BBEG

I'm also wondering if their is any performance difference between the two styles.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15539323*
> I'm also wondering if their is any performance difference between the two styles.


Me too...I like the way the older model's appearance more than the new one.

It looks like the newer ones were defective so they had to add the brown weights to balance the propeller.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Pictures offered by Jabtech are not of any New Model since Nidec Servo only has 2 models of Gentle Typhoons out.

What we see in the 3000+ RPM models, and what we have known Scythe to sell for over a year+ now.

Those models are either fakes, or blatant rip-offs that Jab-Tech is either too stupid to realize they're re-selling, or they're re-selling to steal your money. 
They claimed the same ignorance with Yates as well, so I'm leaning towards the "steal your moeny" bit.


----------



## infected rat

Wow, underhand dealings in the world of PC cooling retailers! Good info there Tator, thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

This isn't the first time, I still doubt the legitimacy of their "Yate Loons directly from Yate Loon" as they never gave me an email back when I questioned them about it.

I won't deal with Jab-Tech anymore, due to them being so shady about such matters.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Pictures offered by Jabtech are not of any New Model since Nidec Servo only has 2 models of Gentle Typhoons out.

What we see in the 3000+ RPM models, and what we have known Scythe to sell for over a year+ now.

Those models are either fakes, or blatant rip-offs that Jab-Tech is either too stupid to realize they're re-selling, or they're re-selling to steal your money. 
They claimed the same ignorance with Yates as well, so I'm leaning towards the "steal your moeny" bit.


I will be getting my 2 AP-15s from Jab-Tech today and I will post pictures of them.

Most likely, Jab-Tech simply has an outdated picture. They've been great when I ordered from them in the past and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


I will be getting my 2 AP-15s from Jab-Tech today and I will post pictures of them.

Most likely, Jab-Tech simply has an outdated picture. They've been great when I ordered from them in the past and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


Please post pics, because they never made GT's that look like those.

Other fans I've seen have that same blade & housing design (as it's not that special.) What makes GT's special is the impeller, motor, & notches in the blade.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Please post pics, because they never made GT's that look like those.

Other fans I've seen have that same blade & housing design (as it's not that special.) What makes GT's special is the impeller, motor, & notches in the blade.


http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...ap_detail.html

They look like the 92mm gentle typhoons.

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...ap_detail.html

Jabtech is actually just using the stock photos on the Scythe website.

The Scythe website also has the color purple surrounding 1850RPM which is new. It is usually red.


----------



## Tator Tot

I hope it's just a mix up, because I'd hate to have to buy more from Jab-Tech just to prove they're selling an inferior product.


----------



## listen to remix

Here's a photo I just took of my 92mm Gentle Typhoon vs my AP-15(notches are still there, just hard to see)...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It looks like a 92mm photo got mixed up with 120mm photo. The two photos are the Jab-Tech site is not of the same product.


















There are new color code for the Gentle Typhoons, so the new GTs really might have lost those cool notches.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15544730*
> I hope it's just a mix up, because I'd hate to have to buy more from Jab-Tech just to prove they're selling an inferior product.


I'm not sure what your problem with Jab-Tech is, but they're legit.

Pictures of the AP-15s I just received from them are below. As I said before, they were just using the wrong stock photo on their website. They've never messed up an order for me and have always shipped very quickly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15547161*
> I'm not sure what your problem with Jab-Tech is, but they're legit.


It might be the hateful email I got after doing my Yate Loon testing, or the fact that they tried to say their Yate Loons came directly from Yate Loon when only Danger Den, Petra's/Sidewinders, & Aqua Tuning order directly from Yate Loon.

I don't trust them as a company for that reason and I wouldn't put it past them to go through a third party to get cheaper products; just to have them be fakes.


----------



## Stardream

Thank you guys for clarifying things up!


----------



## discipline

Yep ordering a few more from jabtech this weekend.


----------



## Recipe7

I would like to join this club, but I am unsure if I should. Maybe someone can enlighten me.

I have 4 noctua fans, all the same as the ones that come with the D-14 (the one 140mm and three 120mm).

I also have the three generic coolermaster fans that came with my case (two 140mm and 120mm). Finally, I have two small fans, I guess 90mm, they run at 1800rpms or so.

My question is, will I see a big change in temps when replacing my noctua fans? What about noise, are they similar or will the AP-15s be moure audible?

What about replacing my case fans? Will the AP-15s be a good choice?

Here is what I am planning to replace.


----------



## willistech

why would you ask that here and not in the NH-D14 thread?


----------



## Recipe7

I believe a majority of the people who participate in this thread are AP-15 owners, owners who have decided to use these fans rather than other fans. I'm sure there are pre-Noctua owners here in this thread who have seen the light (if there is one) and decided to go from Noctua fans to Scythe AP-15 fans.


----------



## willistech

well if you would go to the NH-D14 thread you would find that ehume has done extensive testing. being an AP-15 owner (multiple times over) and an NH-D14 owner I can tell you the answer won't be found here.

for the sake of not sounding too much like a ********(had a rough day) I have found the link for you
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1092800-secrets-d14-ch-4-fans-very.html


----------



## Recipe7

Thanks, I appreciate it.

I hope my +rep makes your day a bit more bearable =)


----------



## willistech

thanks man sorry for jumpin on you like that. nice choice in fans and heat sink btw


----------



## Stardream

...just following up on my initial post a few days ago: I just took delivery of my GT P-15's from JabTech.

I can also confirm that they sell the genuine stuff that everybody has come to know as GT P-15; fan notches and everything (they surely mixed up those pics).

It's my first time dealing with this seller; they shipped very fast and well packaged!


----------



## mav2000

Hi my one year old gt 1850's are all running at around 1700 rpm as per my lamptron fc5 v2. Is this normal or do I need to clean and relube the fans?


----------



## linkin93

What's the fans function? Radiator or heatsink fan? Or just a case fan?

When they're pushing air through something (or pulling) you won't get exactly the rated speed. You'll get closer to rated speed if it's just as a case fan.


----------



## mav2000

It's pushing through a rad


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;15573493*
> Hi my one year old gt 1850's are all running at around 1700 rpm as per my lamptron fc5 v2. Is this normal or do I need to clean and relube the fans?


That's about 92% speed, which can be normal if the controller isn't supplying 12v to the fans.
That'd be 11.1v roughly, which is pretty normal for a fan controller connected to a PSU with a low 12v output.

I would suggest you hook up a DMM to the controller and check what the voltage is on the output side.


----------



## Bing

As other industrial fan standard, the officially published speed like AP-15, the 1850 rpm is rated when the fan is running "WITHOUT" any obstruction at all and at the "EXACT" rated voltage 12 volt. Less volt means less speed, check the controller output when cranked up to the max.

Also its common industry standard, the rpm accuracy is starting from -5% to +5% of the rated speed, so anything within this range is considered accurate, again, without any obstruction.


----------



## Jo0

How many fans can I properly run off one channel of my Lamptron FC-2? (Y splitters)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0;15587227*
> How many fans can I properly run off one channel of my Lamptron FC-2? (Y splitters)


You could run 30 GT AP-15's on a single channel of the FC5v2


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0;15587227*
> How many fans can I properly run off one channel of my Lamptron FC-2? (Y splitters)


That depends on how many Amps the channel can support. An AP-15 draws 1/12 Amp. At startup it probably draws twice that, so you could use six fans on a channel limited to 1 Amp. Now, the AP-14 draws even less . . .


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15587279*
> That depends on how many Amps the channel can support. An AP-15 draws 1/12 Amp. At startup it probably draws twice that, so you could use six fans on a channel limited to 1 Amp. Now, the AP-14 draws even less . . .


So according to this....

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/lamptron_fc-2_rheobus_fan_controller/1
Quote:


> 45w (or 3.75 amps) per channel


Guess I'm in the clear. Lol


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Can`t decide between gt15 and gt14?
Will use 2, for intake,1top exaust,and 1 back exaust,and 2 for push pull. ?
Also didnt remove grils on top,back,and front,top and back are honeycomb,and front are square grill. Aqustic low and static high pressure important.


----------



## willistech

I vote AP-15 just because they are awesome


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers;15604884*
> Can`t decide between gt15 and gt14?
> Will use 2, for intake,1top exaust,and 1 back exaust,and 2 for push pull. ?
> Also didnt remove grils on top,back,and front,top and back are honeycomb,and front are square grill. Aqustic low and static high pressure important.


If you are determined to stick with the GTs, I'd go with the GT15, since that will give you more range to work with, when adjusting speed for airflow/noise.

Despite the manufacturer specs, GTs do not have particularly good static pressure; there's a thread elsewhere in the forum with a huge SP test under real-world conditions, and they don't score very well. They're better for case fans.

My personal preference is for the Akasa Vypers. Better static pressure at equivalent airflow and noise level to the GT15s.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;15606844*
> If you are determined to stick with the GTs, I'd go with the GT15, since that will give you more range to work with, when adjusting speed for airflow/noise.
> 
> Despite the manufacturer specs, GTs do not have particularly good static pressure; there's a thread elsewhere in the forum with a huge SP test under real-world conditions, and they don't score very well. They're better for case fans.
> 
> My personal preference is for the Akasa Vypers. Better static pressure at equivalent airflow and noise level to the GT15s.


links or it didnt happen. low static pressure? the most popular radiator fan on the market has low static pressure you say?


----------



## erayser

I hooked up all 10 of my AP-15's in my case the other day, and I had one noisy fan out of the bunch.









Good thing was I had 1 fan per channel on 2 fan controllers. I just turned on one fan at a time, and found the noisy fan pretty fast. It was only noisy in the horizontal position with fan face pointing up... but ran quiet with the fan face pointing down. Since I ran 4 AP-15's with the fan face pointing down on the bottom of my case, I switched it one of the fans out, and it solved the issue. The noise level is unbelievable with 10 fans running at the same time. My laptop fan is louder than my 10 AP-15's running at the same time.









Very happy with my AP-15 fans... and glad that OCN members recommended it.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

I am buying them to replace noctuas on my cpu heatsink and antecs tricool on my case,i am also buying a fan controler. For cpu heatsink fans,is a good idea to place them on fan cotroler instead mb header?
P. S. Watched Martinm210 videos on you tube,and still confused,which are better for the case and which for heatsink gt15 or gt14?
thanks for answers,and leaning towards gt15...








and as you can see i`ll put it in antec 182se,noctua nhu12p,also will update cpu,mobo and ram,when this arrive.
have antec tricools for case at low and two noctuas at medium,and I do not want a louder pc.


----------



## willistech

fyi you have to modify the GT fans to work with the Noctua clips. very easy though, just a heads up


----------



## blitzed9

Hello everyone!

When I rebuilt my Hydro-HAF I purchased a set of 6 for push-pull on an HL Black Ice GTX360. I am very impressed and have ordered more for my 2nd rig.









Please add me and my AP-15's to the club!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


If you are determined to stick with the GTs, I'd go with the GT15, since that will give you more range to work with, when adjusting speed for airflow/noise.

Despite the manufacturer specs, GTs do not have particularly good static pressure; there's a thread elsewhere in the forum with a huge SP test under real-world conditions, and they don't score very well. They're better for case fans.

My personal preference is for the Akasa Vypers. Better static pressure at equivalent airflow and noise level to the GT15s.


I hope you are not talking about the testing Martinm210 did as he found them to be the king of performance vs SPL. I will say he did not test the Vypers out.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Martinm210 tested acasa viper :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_5kfPpmO1M[/ame[/URL]] acasa viper




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6vHPwmfBlc[/ame[/URL]] gt15a

,also can you provide me some online sellers of pc hardware that ships worldwide ,exactly Serbia tnx, I found site for scythe gt15,but they out of stock on 14gt.
I think to buy for intakes 2x gt14,and for heatsink 2x gt15,and for exaust 1x gt15,and 1x gt15 or 14 for top vent. but that site is out of stock on gt14.


----------



## subgenoa

anyone know how the ultra kaze 3k compares to a gentle typhoon ap-30? been looking to get either of these for my xiggy balder, but I can't find a good comparison


----------



## listen to remix

AP-30s undervolt better and doesn't click like the 3K does.


----------



## albatross_

add me in please! AP-15s and AP-30s. I have another AP-15 that isn't in this picture. loving how balanced these babies are. hee. =D


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzed9*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> When I rebuilt my Hydro-HAF I purchased a set of 6 for push-pull on an HL Black Ice GTX360. I am very impressed and have ordered more for my 2nd rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me and my AP-15's to the club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> add me in please! AP-15s and AP-30s. I have another AP-15 that isn't in this picture. loving how balanced these babies are. hee. =D


Both of you are added. If I missed anyone else please let me know and from now on, pics are required. Thanks!


----------



## netdevil

Count me in please? 4 for RX480 and 3 for casing fans on my TJ07









AP-15


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## mxthunder

After I put my rig back together, im getting a really high pitched whine from one of my AP15's. If i slow it down with my finger the slightest bit, it goes away. Its terribly annoying. Anyone had this happen before?


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> After I put my rig back together, im getting a really high pitched whine from one of my AP15's. If i slow it down with my finger the slightest bit, it goes away. Its terribly annoying. Anyone had this happen before?


If the Intake side of the fan is up against mesh, grill, rad, heat sink fins it'll make a whistle. The only way to fix that is to make a space between the fan and the said material it's up against or lower the fan speed.


----------



## candy_van

Anyone here used both AP-15s and AP-14s + comment on noise difference (28 vs 21 dBA)?

I'm currently running 4x in my steup and will be moving to a new case/setup with 5x
I have enough AP-15s already, but would switch to 14s if they're significantly quieter.

Realize this is pretty subjective (heard plenty of yes/no), but what better thread to ask than here?









TIA


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Anyone here used both AP-15s and AP-14s and + comment on noise difference (28 vs 21 dBA)?
> I'm currently running 4x in my steup and will be moving to a new case/setup with 5x
> I have enough AP-15s already, but would switch to 14s if they're significantly quieter.
> Realize this is pretty subjective (heard plenty of yes/no), but what better thread to ask than here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


There's a significant difference. I usually tune down my AP15s. I run my AP-14's stock.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Martinm210 tested acasa viper :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_5kfPpmO1M[/ame[/URL]] acasa viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6vHPwmfBlc[/ame[/URL]] gt15a
> 
> ,also can you provide me some online sellers of pc hardware that ships worldwide ,exactly Serbia tnx, I found site for scythe gt15,but they out of stock on 14gt.
> I think to buy for intakes 2x gt14,and for heatsink 2x gt15,and for exaust 1x gt15,and 1x gt15 or 14 for top vent. but that site is out of stock on gt14.


I guess I missed that, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Anyone here used both AP-15s and AP-14s + comment on noise difference (28 vs 21 dBA)?
> 
> I'm currently running 4x in my steup and will be moving to a new case/setup with 5x
> I have enough AP-15s already, but would switch to 14s if they're significantly quieter.
> 
> Realize this is pretty subjective (heard plenty of yes/no), but what better thread to ask than here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


The 15' running at the same rpm's as the 14's will sound the same.


----------



## elzhi

3x 1450 GTs

i've been thinking about buying some more as the 220mm 900rpm fans in my case are actually louder than 1450 GT...


----------



## Pott

I'm about to order 4 x AP-15s to replace my case fan, and one (potentially) for a future Hyper 212.

I have a Fractal R3 with 2xintake fans at the front, 1xouttake fan at the back and that's it.

Do the AP-15s seem like a good idea for a quiet, flowing case that's fairly airtight, or would there be a better choice?

Thanks!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> The 15' running at the same rpm's as the 14's will sound the same.


Are you saying that 4x AP-15s will sound comparable to 5x AP-14s?
I wasn't asking about running 15s at lower rpm, so not really sure what you mean.


----------



## GoodInk

I was suggesting you turn your 15's down to the 14's max rpm's so you can see for your self if it would be worth the money for new fans. I know in my system my 15's running at the 14's max rpm's are almost completely silent. You can compare them from Martin's testing. Hope that helps.
GT-14's




GT-15's


----------



## axipher

My two AP-15's at full speed as PULL on H100 are quieter then two 3000 RPM Ultra Kaze's as Push on the same H100 at lowest speed. I absolutely love them, amazing performance.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was suggesting you turn your 15's down to the 14's max rpm's so you can see for your self if it would be worth the money for new fans. I know in my system my 15's running at the 14's max rpm's are almost completely silent. You can compare them from Martin's testing. Hope that helps.
> GT-14's


Ah ok, sorry I didn't really get what you meant at first there.
Yea that could definitely do the trick, didn't really even give it thought TBH since I'm not using a fan controller (nor do I have room for one in my current setup)









With the case I plan on getting (Arc Mini) I'll be able to actually use my 5.25" bays for something other than HDDs so I'll have to give that some thought, thanks!


----------



## cre3d

Anyone have a good current source for the 14/15 fans? Just picked up a 650D and need to order ~6 quality fans to replace the terrible ones that come with the case.


----------



## sch010

^^This. Knew I should've bought some back when the last big shipment hit a few months ago.


----------



## The Sandman

Looking for a fan controller to run my 6 x GT AP-15s on a rad (maybe 2 per channel) and hoping to have RPM read out from HWMonitor as well as PWM control as an option if possible. Would any of this be possible with this controller?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-995-075&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

I apologize as I know this has been asked many times, but can 6 AP-15's be put on 3 channels using a splitter (for each channel) without issue? Perhaps more per channel with a 30 watt per channel limit?

Any better ideas or suggestions for a controller?


----------



## cre3d

You're not gonna get an RPM readout with a controller like that (I don't think). Doesn't seem logical since you have 6 different channels going to a single PWM port on your motherboard. You will however be able to control the fan speeds via the motherboard as long as you are using the PWM connection. And from my reading these fans take almost no power compared to most fans on the market right now, I wouldn't worry one bit about putting 6+ on one channel.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Looking for a fan controller to run my 6 x GT AP-15s on a rad (maybe 2 per channel) and hoping to have RPM read out from HWMonitor as well as PWM control as an option if possible. Would any of this be possible with this controller?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-995-075&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> 
> I apologize as I know this has been asked many times, but can 6 AP-15's be put on 3 channels using a splitter (for each channel) without issue? Perhaps more per channel with a 30 watt per channel limit?
> 
> Any better ideas or suggestions for a controller?


I'd tell you how good it works, but my GPU took a dump on me right after installing it and never got a chance to test it. If you want RPM read outs you'll have to use something like this. I have nine fans plus a pump setup to like this. If you want to hold off while I wait for the RMA process with Powercolor I can let you know once I get my system up and running.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=31765


----------



## Pott

Just installed three in my Fractal R3 case: 2 in front of the case, 1 at the back as exhaust.
This leaves me with a spare to try it on the CPU cooler (hyper 212+) however they use 3 prongs plugs and I'd rather use a 4 prongs as CPU cooler.

They're nice and quiet, but their cables are very short which is rather annoying. I managed but it's disappointing.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pott*
> 
> Just installed three in my Fractal R3 case: 2 in front of the case, 1 at the back as exhaust.
> This leaves me with a spare to try it on the CPU cooler (hyper 212+) however they use 3 prongs plugs and I'd rather use a 4 prongs as CPU cooler.
> 
> They're nice and quiet, but their cables are very short which is rather annoying. I managed but it's disappointing.


You can use one of these, it takes the PWM signal from your MB and controls non PWM fans with the signal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995074


----------



## Pott

I wouldn't have to control them manually? I.e. I could just leave them and the mobo would do all the job, and I could chose to override it myself with the dials?


----------



## GoodInk

Yep


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'd tell you how good it works, but my GPU took a dump on me right after installing it and never got a chance to test it. If you want RPM read outs you'll have to use something like this. I have nine fans plus a pump setup to like this. If you want to hold off while I wait for the RMA process with Powercolor I can let you know once I get my system up and running.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=31765


Controller is due to arrive in a few hours and I'll be happy to post how it works. Still have to research a bit with all the new info but I believe I should have all the necessary cabling on hand.

What are your thoughts as to how many GT AP15s per channel? All six on one channel? Or better to break them up to 2 per channel?


----------



## GoodInk

I'm breaking them up on two channels, push and pull fans. It comes with cables, read the directions as just looking at the wires will make you







I have all my fans chained together using the molex adapters that came with the GT's and have one of the RPM wires off of each bank of fans going to mb. That thing can take 30 watts so if you wanted you could run about 30 fans on one channel, lol (12 volts x .083 Amps=.996 watts) Please report back on your likes a dislikes, as my rig is still down, I'm thinking its my PSU but I found a place that said they will trouble shoot it for me for $35, thats cheaper than buying spare parts to do it my self.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm breaking them up on two channels, push and pull fans. It comes with cables, read the directions as just looking at the wires will make you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all my fans chained together using the molex adapters that came with the GT's and have one of the RPM wires off of each bank of fans going to mb. That thing can take 30 watts so if you wanted you could run about 30 fans on one channel, lol (12 volts x .083 Amps=.996 watts) Please report back on your likes a dislikes, as my rig is still down, I'm thinking its my PSU but I found a place that said they will trouble shoot it for me for $35, thats cheaper than buying spare parts to do it my self.


I had that same thought (breaking them up into 2 channels) just for a silent mode option.
Also wrote Sunbeam to get the actual amp rating per channel but haven't heard back from them yet. That will tell the story. I'll post the results when they reply.
Have to agree with that thought of







when first seeing all those different harnesses it comes with lol. Thinking about looking at using these 6 fan header blocks that come with this new case I just got (Xigmatek Elysium). It may not be till this weekend as it looks like I'll need to redo the cable management which I didn't really plan on, so I picked up a few more items to make that cleaner as well.


----------



## The Sandman

For anyone interested, this Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 works like a charm controlling GT AP-15s and all other fans in my case. Not only manual mode but PWM as well. I also went with push and pull on separate channels to see how much I could do away with noise wise. (what little there was) All I can say is NICE. Makes for lots of options. Can even read rpms in HWMonitor and PC Probe (unexpected bonus IMO).

Feel free to PM me if anyone has questions or wants any more info posted.


----------



## Pott

I'd really like to try one but I can't find it on any of the amazon marketplaces (except one on amazon.fr, but it's a merchant that charges way too much for shipping to Luxembourg. Matter of principle).
I've been looking at the NZXT Sentry or Aerocool 1000 but they're all much more complex than I seem to require


----------



## cre3d

Count me in; WOW these fans are quiet. Even when they're cranked up the, the sound profile is so much less annoying than any other fan I've tried. Only ones that come close are Noctua fans IMO. $16.6/ea shipped overnight (to NJ) from aquatuning.us. As a native of Poland, this may be enough for me to forgive them for the Blitzkrieg


----------



## Improvidus

Wow, that's a lot of Gentle Typhoons. They'd probably create quite a fierce typhoon.









I only have two Gentle Typhoons, specifically the 1,850 rpm model. I paid $63.96 shipped for them and bought the last two that were in stock. $25.99 per fan & $11 .98 is nearly double what they should cost. These are very nice fans however. I put two on the bottom of my radiator in my new liquid cooled SB-E build. I'd like to get two more to put on the top of the radiator, but I currently have two Scythe Kama Flow 2 fans there.

It would be great if I could get the 2,150 rpm model. I would actually like to buy 8 of those if anyone has them for a reasonable price of less than $20 per fan. I've got 8 fans total in my water cooled system not counting anything like GPU fans. That's more than enough considering I only have a mid-tower case for now.


----------



## cre3d

AP-14's in stock @ frozencpu.com ($15.95/ea) -- http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10210/fan-654/Scythe_Gentle_Typhoon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1450_RPM_D1225C12B4AP-14.html

AP-15's also in stock but $17.95/ea which is more expensive than aquatuning.us unless you're buying a small quantity.


----------



## derickwm

O hai guys

Look what I made


----------



## Corrupt

I Bought a pair of ap-15, long time ago in 2008 or 2009, don't remember. I'm going to pick up 2 more for push pull. They have a different sticker, any difference? Have they changed over the years?


----------



## Mkilbride

Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


Keep telling your self that. Why would you come in here saying something like that? Are you really wanting to troll or do you have a point?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


I ran a R4 and AP15 in push pull on my H70. While they're cheaper and have similar pressure they're louder and don't last as long. I went through 2 R4s while my AP15 has been like a rock.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


The R4s have an inferior noise to airflow ratio and shorter lifespans.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


0/10


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Over-priced and underperforming from all the tests I have looked at. Some cheap 10$ R4 Sickleflows from Cooler Master will do you better.


Hope you are aware that Cooler Master provides fake specs...


----------



## adridu59

I'm in...



...and yeah its the Eiffel Tower.









(its AP-15's)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yeah its the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (its AP-15's)


Love it


----------



## csm725

Awesome








I wish GT's were available in Israel :/


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Looking for a fan controller to run my 6 x GT AP-15s on a rad (maybe 2 per channel) and hoping to have RPM read out from HWMonitor as well as PWM control as an option if possible. Would any of this be possible with this controller?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-995-075&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> I apologize as I know this has been asked many times, but can 6 AP-15's be put on 3 channels using a splitter (for each channel) without issue? Perhaps more per channel with a 30 watt per channel limit?
> Any better ideas or suggestions for a controller?


You should be fine. The AP-15s, like all the low speed GTs don't draw a lot of current anyways. They only need 0.083A according to the rear. That's just 1W to run.


----------



## derfer

Is there some magic trick to getting rid of the bearing racket on these things? My AP15 developed it not long before my AP29 arrived, and now after a week my AP29 does it really bad. Running full speed or hand stopping/restarting it is the only thing that fixes it.


----------



## Ken1649

At full rev, it's not Gentle Typhoon lol


----------



## Spawn89

A quick question, I see people are using fan controllers for these fans, but I thought the fan had to be PWM to control it?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Just installed two AP-15s in my INX-720BK. now to decalcify the res.


----------



## Ricwin

Just bought one after looking at them for a few months now.
My fairly high CFM intake fan has started to grind, so to replace it I've opted for the fastest GT available: 5400 rpm AP-31









The airflow is insane. The temps all over the system have dropped alot as its pushing in nearly double the cfm as the old fan lol.



Now.... how do i slow this beast down a bit so I can hear my speakers again?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Is there some magic trick to getting rid of the bearing racket on these things? My AP15 developed it not long before my AP29 arrived, and now after a week my AP29 does it really bad. Running full speed or hand stopping/restarting it is the only thing that fixes it.


I don't know any magic tricks, but you could try putting motor oil under the label as a lubricant. See if you can find some straight 30-weight or 40-weight.

See my sig for how.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Hey, sorry, but I can't be bothered reading through 176 pages, so I'll just ask. I'm thinking of getting AP-30s for a radiator with a fan controller so I can put it to my noise preferences, instead of getting ap 15s and just leaving them. Now, I'm just wondering how low rpm can these go? I'm getting them with a Lamptron FC8 (30w per channel, 8 channel), so I have the power covered. Should I get the AP-30s w/ fan controller and turn them down, or just get ap-15s? Thanks for any help, in advance


----------



## cre3d

Do you ever foresee yourself using them at their rated speed? It's always nice to have fans that just run at the speed you want to run them at so I use AP15's/14's and still turn them down to ~800rpm when i'm just browsing.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Nope, I was just going to turn them down until I was fine with the noise levels, in case I was fine with ~2200 rpm, then I'd get more out of them compared to the 1850rpm ones. I guess I'll just go with AP-15s, thanks


----------



## Ricwin

Gonna try the PWM mod on my 31 and see if it becomes more usable lol
If not, then i'll install a simple On/Off to the top of my case so i can flud the case with cool air if it gets a bit too warm while gaming


----------



## Angrybutcher

Joining









3x Ap-30 (on the right)









7x AP-15


----------



## juneau78

hi guys, just got mine yesterday the AP-15 as a replacement for the stock fans of H100,
and this fan perform the same in balance mode of the stock fans (medium speed). but the AP-15 gives advantage of me sleeping nicely at night











edit: even tho im in indonesia myself, but its not easy to find them at the local store. finally found them in one of a local online store with the same price as abroad (IDR190K approx. = USD20).


----------



## Crest

I received my Ap11, AP12, And AP13 yesterday. I am in awe of how nice and smooth they sound. The bearings and motor were crafted by the gods compared to my other fans. I just ordered four Ap15's from aquatuning. These will be casefans right now, but I'm moving to watercooling in the next couple months.

I guess I need photos to join the club. I'm at work now. Will post them soon


----------



## Crest

So I still have these AP15's and tested them both on full and at 40% speed, 40-50% is the highest I can really handle before I get annoyed by the sound, so I think I'll sell these set to anyone. Not sure on price. Maybe $16 shipped. Considering most places have high shipping for these fans.

I ordered a set of Ap13's which I'll keep on my fan controller


----------



## avattz

Bought 7 from Aquatuning for about $17 each including shipping and import fees:


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avattz*
> 
> Bought 7 from Aquatuning for about $17 each including shipping and import fees:


Aquatuning is one of my favourite online store.. I used to bought them there before our local store provide them here..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got 6 x AP-15 to replace 6 x CM R4s Blue. So far very impressed with build quality. Never had fans this good at high speed. The only fans that come close are my Gelid Wing 12 but they are so expensive. Bough this for $13 each which i think it was a good deal.


----------



## superericla

Bought 3 AP-15s from someone in the marketplace for $45. Bought one more (so I have push/pull on my 240 radiator) for around $30 including shipping and sleeving from FrozenCPU. Should all be here by Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## reaper~

Hmm.. I've been busy with other projects lately and don't have the time to keep the spreadsheet up to date. Please let me know if someone would be interested in taking over this club (via PM). Thanks!


----------



## Mightylobo

I bought two to replace my Noctuas on my D14. Temp wise it's roughly the same, but it's a bit louder than my Noctuas.

Might need to get a fan controller soon.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> I bought two to replace my Noctuas on my D14. Temp wise it's roughly the same, but it's a bit louder than my Noctuas.


I think it has something to do with the fins density.


----------



## ehume

To get better temps with the D14 while keeping it quiet you have to work on the center fan. The center fan dominates the noise and thermal performance of the D14. Look at the seven chapters of item 4 in my sig to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## chinesethunda

totally in, ordered 5 gt ap15s, time to put these on my 360 rad, should I do just push or just pull? or would pushpull be best?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> totally in, ordered 5 gt ap15s, time to put these on my 360 rad, should I do just push or just pull? or would pushpull be best?


Best to ask that in the water cooling section.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> totally in, ordered 5 gt ap15s, time to put these on my 360 rad, should I do just push or just pull? or would pushpull be best?


On my RS360 I run P/P at 1350 to 1370 rpm, my max core temps never exceeds 38 -39c. The P/P allows lower rpms with equal cooling as Push only at max rpm (which is preferred over Pull) and it also comes in handy if there's no AC in your room during summer heat. With an Intel (known to run hotter) if you have them go P/P. You won't be sorry!


----------



## Epyon415

Would you guys recommend ordering these from performance-pcs or frozencpu?


----------



## Citra

It's up to personal preference. Quality is the same.


----------



## ehume

I get my GT's from Koolertek. They're usually cheaper. Quality is identical.


----------



## JaRi

Hey OCN!









if i think my 3xAP-13's is loud, is it the fans that might be broken or it is my ears that are wrong ?


----------



## Citra

They should be quiet. How far away is the computer and do all of them sound right? Ex. No buzzing noises.

Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogie

Where can I get these fans now? I'm getting an h100, and newegg deactivated all of the gentle typhoons. At least the AP-15's, which is what i wanted...


----------



## The Sandman

Here's one place that has them. http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624_Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-Fan-1850-rpm---120x120x25mm--.html
You can also check in the "For Sale" thread too, I've seem them/bought them there as well.


----------



## JaRi

How much will it affect the performance if I paint my ap-13? 

Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Droogie

What's a good alternative to these? Something available from newegg. They're really the only online retalier I'll deal with besides Tigerdirect or Amazon. I've had bad experiences with some of the less known places.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> What's a good alternative to these? Something available from newegg. They're really the only online retalier I'll deal with besides Tigerdirect or Amazon. I've had bad experiences with some of the less known places.


I tend to buy fans from Koolertek, Directron, JAB-Tech, and sometimes Mwave. Sometimes you can't fans other places than Performance-PC's or FrozenCPU. And Petra's Tech Shop for Yate Loons. I always look first at Koolertek for GT's.


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> What's a good alternative to these? Something available from newegg. They're really the only online retalier I'll deal with besides Tigerdirect or Amazon. I've had bad experiences with some of the less known places.


By far Buy.com is the best, most of the time FREE shipping and a 45 day return policy. Sometimes they have 15% return policy and sometimes they don't (like newegg.com), but they have 15 day longer return policy than newegg.com. They ship fast too. I just got this:

http://www.buy.com/prod/scythe-d1225c12b7ap-30-gentle-typhoon-120-mm-fan-4250rpm/221156250.html

and got them for 21.95 each with FREE shipping. Now I know they have $5.95 shipping for each item, but they don't. It's FREE. You can also get the GT 1850's on their as well for $19.95 each. So there you go. Hope this helps. Later...









PS - I guess once I receive these fans and mod the PWM in these fans, I guess I will "join the club" of GT owners...

PSS - What about the *Delta PFC1212DE Club?* Now those fans are the *TRUE BEASTS OF THEM ALL !!!* and they are PWM controlled (1550 - 5500 RPM). Great Double BB fans; just like the GTs...


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> By far Buy.com is the best, most of the time FREE shipping and a 45 day return policy. Sometimes they have 15% return policy and sometimes they don't (like newegg.com), but they have 15 day longer return policy than newegg.com. They ship fast too. I just got this:
> http://www.buy.com/prod/scythe-d1225c12b7ap-30-gentle-typhoon-120-mm-fan-4250rpm/221156250.html
> and got them for 21.95 each with FREE shipping. Now I know they have $5.95 shipping for each item, but they don't. It's FREE. You can also get the GT 1850's on their as well for $19.95 each. So there you go. Hope this helps. Later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I guess once I receive these fans and mod the PWM in these fans, I guess I will "join the club" of GT owners...
> PSS - What about the *Delta PFC1212DE Club?* Now those fans are the *TRUE BEASTS OF THEM ALL !!!* and they are PWM controlled (1550 - 5500 RPM). Great Double BB fans; just like the GTs...


$22 is way more than I'm ever willing to spend on a fan. $15 would be my absolute max. At the end of the day, it's only a fan. Especially when YL's perform extremely well for $6.


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> $22 is way more than I'm ever willing to spend on a fan. $15 would be my absolute max. At the end of the day, it's only a fan. Especially when YL's perform extremely well for $6.


That's the price that you pay to buy *Double BB fans.* Bottom line, they're just better...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> At the end of the day, it's only a fan. Especially when YL's perform extremely well for $6.


Hey for that matter you can buy the Kaze 3000's (that create more static pull and are RPM adjustable) for $5.00 each (well that's what I can get them for). then just replace the fans once a year when they start to fail... That's another option...


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> PSS - What about the *Delta PFC1212DE Club?* Now those fans are the *TRUE BEASTS OF THEM ALL !!!* and they are PWM controlled (1550 - 5500 RPM). Great Double BB fans; just like the GTs...


Understand your excitement and prolly its you're 1st industrial grade fan, but it looks like a toy compared to this -> the real beast









Regarding fans clubs :

Delta Fanatics Club -> http://www.overclock.net/t/922274/delta-fanatics-club/0_30
The Sanyo Denki CLUB! (Official) -> http://www.overclock.net/t/491142/the-sanyo-denki-club-official/0_30
Japan Servo (Nidec) "Club" -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1039238/japan-servo-nidec-club-lots-of-pics/0_30
You still have a long way to go ...


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> That's the price that you pay to buy *Double BB fans.* Bottom line, they're just better...
> Hey for that matter you can buy the Kaze 3000's (that create more static pull and are RPM adjustable) for $5.00 each (well that's what I can get them for). then just replace the fans once a year when they start to fail... That's another option...


YL fans are known to go a long, long time (the "real" ones). Better is subjective. Even if they went every year, it would still be cheaper for 4 years. At which point I'd be running something new anyway.


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Hi
from Singapore here










Got 3 AP-15s in computer shop in SG.
U can find AP-15s in SG easily but just this model.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Not sure if I've submitted this yet

















EDIT: Also..


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> Not sure if I've submitted this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also..


EPIC!

Now.... with those AP-31's all lined up... feed a Kleenex/tissue into them lol


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> Understand your excitement and prolly its you're 1st industrial grade fan, but it looks like a toy compared to this -> the real beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have a long way to go ...


While you say that I still have a long way to go. I'm still trying to figure out what you mean by that? While you provided that link with those Servo 2 fans (which by the way are extremely nice), again, he only has two (at least from what I can see) and they pull 260 CFM @ 6000 RPM and mine pull 253 CFM @ 5500 RPM; not much difference when they're at full blast. Plus I have 8 of these running in one system and they're all controlled by a custom made PWM controller. So I don't see how I have a "long way to go" when it comes to what I already possess in my existing system.

Actually on the contrary, I feel as though I have *already arrived.* Not too many people here have that kind of setup anyway, or even want that kind of setup as these Delta fans (even at 1550 RPM) are still a bit loud for me; hence the reason why I want to switch my setup a bit to have a quieter system...

But again, those are some really nice Servo fans and I'm sure they cost a lot. Thanks for the link. Later...


----------



## blokeyface

Add me in please!







D1225C12B4AP-14


----------



## majnu

Add me to club, it was a hard choice between the AP15 and Noiseblocker MF. But the lower price of the Scythe tempted me.

So I ended up getting 4 and they are excellent fans. Very quiet although I have to admit I have mine running at 1250 with a Lamptron FC5V2.

I would love to try some of those 120mm 2150rpm fans that Scythe make.


----------



## carinae

Hello, I just bought a 5400rpm Gentle Typhoon thinking that I can use my fan controller. But, I can't because the fan requires a molex to for power. My question is, is it possible and safe to do the 12v to 7v molex method to power the fan? I'm having a hard time finding a fan controller that take in molex and molex to 3 pin female in my local stores. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, I just bought a 5400rpm Gentle Typhoon thinking that I can use my fan controller. But, I can't because the fan requires a molex to for power. My question is, is it possible and safe to do the 12v to 7v molex method to power the fan? I'm having a hard time finding a fan controller that take in molex and molex to 3 pin female in my local stores. Thank you very much for your time.


Reason it's molex is it draws 14w (1.14a). PSU isn't designed to provide 7v power... and most fan controllers are rated 6w.


----------



## carinae

Further reading discouraged me to use an undervolted molex and fan controllers. It seems AP31 isn't something you can put on a fan controller or undervolt without really knowing what you're doing. So, I guess I'll set it aside and move on.


----------



## cmge

i have a weird issue with my AP-14's

currently i have 4 of them attached to my lian li PT-FN03 and when i turn the know all the way to the left its suppose to turn the fans off (i know this because i had it with yate loon's before)... however with the AP-14's attached the fan speed doesnt seem to be decreasing in speed.. its always at full

any ideas why im having this issue?


----------



## ehume

Hmm. The lian li PT-FN03 seems to be a Voltage controller. Have you tried attaching other fans in addition to the GT's? I'm wondering what would happen with a mixed lot of fans.


----------



## Anthony20022

I'd like to join, 2 AP-15s:


----------



## cmge

ughh.. so i got another AP-14 as my bottom intake fan on my 500R however when i have it plugged into my sys fan 2 header, the fan isnt running at full speed at all... when i go into the bios its showing that the AP-14 are running at 600-700rpm... >_< ...

is the AP-14 defective?


----------



## ehume

Your System 2 header is running at low Voltage because Gigabyte set it up to respond to the chipset temps. Chipsets don't get as hot as they used to.

Try plugging your AP-14 somewhere else. Or use the SYS_2 header as a way to downvolt fans.


----------



## Bing

Latest addition, GT 2150 (D1225C12B6AP-0A) at the middle.



Click thumb to enlarge.


----------



## bomberjun

Sleeving at the moment.


----------



## LocutusH

Are these fans still superior?
No other brands manage to achieve a cfm/dba ratio of these?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Are these fans still superior?
> No other brands manage to achieve a cfm/dba ratio of these?


They actually don't put out as much cfm as other fans doing the same rpm. They have superior static pressure, they make low noise and generally the noise they make is sweet.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol I have 7 of the gt ap15s but didn't think to join lol. I can add pics of my spare ones later but I right now I have 5 of them on my 360 rad going full speed all the time and i barely hear them from like 3 feet away. even 1 foot away all i hear is a light hum from all 5 fans


----------



## bomberjun

ap15s.


----------



## JorundJ

I haven't posted in here since ages..!









So, everyone's AP's still running smoothly?


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ*
> 
> I haven't posted in here since ages..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone's AP's still running smoothly?


I had to regrease one of mine by taking the C Clip off and then greasing the bearing inside with some teflon grease. It was making a fluttering type noise while it ran. All good now though.

I believe the static pressure fans Corsair has released are now the ones to get. They have a higher static pressure at the same RPM. Not sure about noise levels though, but at least these are readily available vs. the GTs a while back which were in super high demand. I'll probably stick with my GTs until they die. I like the grey/black look.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I had to regrease one of mine by taking the C Clip off and then greasing the bearing inside with some teflon grease. It was making a fluttering type noise while it ran. All good now though.
> I believe the static pressure fans Corsair has released are now the ones to get. They have a higher static pressure at the same RPM. Not sure about noise levels though, but at least these are readily available vs. the GTs a while back which were in super high demand. I'll probably stick with my GTs until they die. I like the grey/black look.


Corsair's fans are pretty good, but more audible than the GT's due to a larger presence of a low tone growl from the motor.

It's not awful by any means, but it is there.


----------



## LocutusH




----------



## ElevenEleven

Got 6 new shiny AP-14s. Tested and mounted 4 so far on my new Corsair H100i. Here is what I have learned while testing the fans: they start producing a very noticeable tonal sound when I block airflow from the intake side by, say, putting my hand closely over them.

Now, the *two intake push fans* over the radiator are doing fine--I have Silverstone fan filters/grills over them, but those don't impede airflow enough to create this sound. The *two pull fans* are pulling the air from the radiator and are rather close to it. I've added some rubber grommets for vibration dampening, so along with those and the frame of the radiator, there's maybe a third to a half of a centimeter of space between the fans and the actual radiator fins. _Those two pull fans make a noticeable tonal noise_.

Is there anything I need to do to help it go away? I'm going to connect all the fans to my fan controller tonight (they are working through Corsair's H100i pump right now, and it's not doing a good job of keeping them at the same RPM and throttling them properly, since they are not PWM fans) and play with various speeds, to see if I can get the sound to go away, but I'm also wondering if I should insert fan shrouds or some sort of extra spacers between the radiator and the pull fans. I figured this is a common issue for these fans, since most people buy them to go onto radiators, so what is a general recommendation for silencing the annoying tonal noise?
--

Update: connected to my fan controller, the resonance is much less noticeable, and there's significantly less of the tonal noise. Now that I could control each fan individually, it comes from the top intake fans as well. Have to run them at low-ish RPM anyway, or they suffocate my GPU (small case).


----------



## JoanchimMartin

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 2150 RPM (D1225C12B6AP-45), look like they changed from AP-00 to AP-45 but I need PWM version only (plus come with white and black blade)
Price: $19.99 from FROZENCPU (US) and Dazmode (CA)


----------



## iatacs19

Will these be available in the USA anytime soon?

Gentle Typhoon AP-15 PWM
Quote:


> Brand Name: Servo
> 
> Model Number: D1225C12-00770
> 
> Brand: SERVO
> 
> Model: D1225C12-00770
> 
> Voltage: 12V
> 
> Current: 0.049A


AP-14 PWM version:

Gentle Typhoon AP-14 PWM


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ*
> 
> I haven't posted in here since ages..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone's AP's still running smoothly?


Yup









My PWM Modded AP-31 is still kicking ass and chewing gum.
May be purchasing a new case in the new year, along with two AP-15's if they're available at Scan in Jan/Feb.


----------



## ElevenEleven

How are these fans for case exhaust? I have some unused, and these are the quietest of 120mm fans I have laying around. Not too good for anything but heatsink/radiator cooling or would case exhaust be okay too?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> How are these fans for case exhaust? I have some unused, and these are the quietest of 120mm fans I have laying around. Not too good for anything but heatsink/radiator cooling or would case exhaust be okay too?


Why oh why do you even ask?

Try them and see.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I am trying them right now. Just saying that I have a bunch of fans, but some are not so good, and some are usually used specifically as CPU fans, so maybe I need to buy something different. I have one of the GTs installed now--seems to be doing an okay job so far.

Since these fans are so popular, I figured it's common knowledge what they are good for and what they are not as good for (like not as good for case airflow fans).


----------



## sasparilla

hey,

Iam using 3 undervolted Ap 13 GTs as case-fans an they are awesome.

now iam thinking about upgrading my CPU-Cooler-Fan with PWM-modded GT AP-29.
what operating Range (rpm) i can expect from it? Can i use it in a Silent build?

thx


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> hey,
> 
> Iam using 3 undervolted Ap 13 GTs as case-fans an they are awesome.
> 
> now iam thinking about upgrading my CPU-Cooler-Fan with PWM-modded GT AP-29.
> what operating Range (rpm) i can expect from it? Can i use it in a Silent build?
> 
> thx


What Voltage, and what rpm?


----------



## sasparilla

the AP-13 are 700rpm at ilde and around 1150rpm under heavy load

i wish the PWM-modded Ap-29 would run at around 400rpm idle and 1200 rpm load !


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> the AP-13 are 700rpm at ilde and around 1150rpm under heavy load
> 
> i wish the PWM-modded Ap-29 would run at around 400rpm idle and 1200 rpm load !


My PWM-modded AP-29 runs 1200+ to 3000+ rpm.

When I put my AP-15's on the 5v line from the PSU they run about 750 rpm.

When I put my AP-14's on the 5v line from the PSU they run about 700 rpm.

What Voltage gives you 700 rpm from your AP-13's?


----------



## Tator Tot

They're 1150 RPM, so ~7v.

Should be about 7.2v is my brain-math is right. So most 5v resistors or feedback adapters will get you to that area.


----------



## Venomous Guy

Noobie here









I guess this has been asked 498021 times, but how would the 1150rpm GT would do on the CPU heatsink? I'm using a Venomous X Black edition and need another fan as my Yate Loon is becoming noisier and doesn't move much air actually.

I'm very sensitive to noise so, if the 1150 does well I would prefer it to the 1450 one. I will just use one of them (push obviously).

I have a 3570k and running at 4.2Ghz but would like to reach 4.5


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomous Guy*
> 
> Noobie here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this has been asked 498021 times, but how would the 1150rpm GT would do on the CPU heatsink? I'm using a Venomous X Black edition and need another fan as my Yate Loon is becoming noisier and doesn't move much air actually.
> I'm very sensitive to noise so, if the 1150 does well I would prefer it to the 1450 one. I will just use one of them (push obviously).
> I have a 3570k and running at 4.2Ghz but would like to reach 4.5


It should do fine; though I would get the 1450 RPM model and decrease the RPM with a resistor, fan controller, or the BIOS.

4.5Ghz may be hard with the limited airflow of a 1150 RPM GT.


----------



## OneTreeHill

Put me in please, I have a seven AP-15


----------



## LocutusH

Installed 3 AP15's too..




With a touch 2100 fan controller at 1200rpm... very good cooling, and quiet. Hell they are even quiet at 2000rpm


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just as an update, I did install an AP-14 as a rear exhaust fan on my new modded case, and it's actually great! Because it's against a perforated grill wall, it's good at pushing air through it without making any noise. I don't care if it moves that air only 2 inches away from the wall, because I think the key is it's drawing lots of air from behind it. I can definitely feel more hot air escaping with this fan vs. a Cougar PWM I had in its place first. So thumbs up for this fan as an exhaust fan for now.

Also, I should really join this club with my 6 AP-14s... I'll take photos of the boxes


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Just as an update, I did install an AP-14 as a rear exhaust fan on my new modded case, and it's actually great! Because it's against a perforated grill wall, it's good at pushing air through it without making any noise. I don't care if it moves that air only 2 inches away from the wall, because I think the key is it's drawing lots of air from behind it. I can definitely feel more hot air escaping with this fan vs. a Cougar PWM I had in its place first. So thumbs up for this fan as an exhaust fan for now.
> 
> Also, I should really join this club with my 6 AP-14s... I'll take photos of the boxes


Good example of working through a grill. +rep


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Sadly, i've retired all my GT AP-13's and 14's for Gelids Silent 12 models of fans. I'm sure i'll use them for something else but not for my main game rig anymore


----------



## ivoryg37

I got four of these in my thread! I honestly don't go with any fan besides these just due to the quietness and not even the performance. Its just a plus. I wish I could find a 92mm GT somewehere


----------



## kevindd992002

Just wanted to share this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1342761/scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-speed-fans-with-pwm-mod-at-ppcs

Anyway, for rad-fan combination do you still need to use anti-vibration rubber screws?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I got four of these in my thread! I honestly don't go with any fan besides these just due to the quietness and not even the performance. Its just a plus. I wish I could find a 92mm GT somewehere


Web search? Scythe says they sell them, and I've seen them for sale.


----------



## kevindd992002

@ehume and all

For AP-29's, how do you find the motor noise when plugged in? Is it not dead silent? I just got my AP-29 PWM from PPCS but it seems to produce a noise in the motor area when you stick your ear right next to it? Is this normal?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I know of exactly zero motors that make zero noise when in operation.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @ehume and all
> 
> For AP-29's, how do you find the motor noise when plugged in? Is it not dead silent? I just got my AP-29 PWM from PPCS but it seems to produce a noise in the motor area when you stick your ear right next to it? Is this normal?


If you have to put your ear right up to the fan to hear motor noise, you received a choice fan. Don't mess with the mechanicals; for example, don't lube it: a user on OCF did that to a GT and his noise increased. You can convert it to PWM and treasure your rare nearly-silent fan.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If you have to put your ear right up to the fan to hear motor noise, you received a choice fan. Don't mess with the mechanicals; for example, don't lube it: a user on OCF did that to a GT and his noise increased. You can convert it to PWM and treasure your rare nearly-silent fan.


Ah ok, so this is but normal? At what RPM does it produce a weird sound? I remember reading about that for these GT fans. Yeah, I bought this from PPCS converted already to PWM because I requested them to do so.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If you have to put your ear right up to the fan to hear motor noise, you received a choice fan. Don't mess with the mechanicals; for example, don't lube it: a user on OCF did that to a GT and his noise increased. You can convert it to PWM and treasure your rare nearly-silent fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, so this is but normal? At what RPM does it produce a weird sound? I remember reading about that for these GT fans. Yeah, I bought this from PPCS converted already to PWM because I requested them to do so.
Click to expand...

GT's do not produce "weird noises." They produce wolf tones caused by the interaction of their blades, the air they move, and the frame.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @ehume and all
> 
> For AP-29's, how do you find the motor noise when plugged in? Is it not dead silent? I just got my AP-29 PWM from PPCS but it seems to produce a noise in the motor area when you stick your ear right next to it? Is this normal?


Just a note in passing about hunting - well, any kind of - noise inside a PC: if you don't know anyone with a stethoscope you can purloin, a length of about 12mm OD plastic tubing can pinpoint fan/drive noise or IC whine far more safely than chewing up your ear in the nearest fan.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> GT's do not produce "weird noises." They produce wolf tones caused by the interaction of their blades, the air they move, and the frame.


How does a wolf tone sound? Are there any sound clips in the web that you can link me to? And at what RPM do those tones appear?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Just a note in passing about hunting - well, any kind of - noise inside a PC: if you don't know anyone with a stethoscope you can purloin, a length of about 12mm OD plastic tubing can pinpoint fan/drive noise or IC whine far more safely than chewing up your ear in the nearest fan.


Thanks for the safety recommendation


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> GT's do not produce "weird noises." They produce wolf tones caused by the interaction of their blades, the air they move, and the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> How does a wolf tone sound? Are there any sound clips in the web that you can link me to? And at what RPM do those tones appear?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Just a note in passing about hunting - well, any kind of - noise inside a PC: if you don't know anyone with a stethoscope you can purloin, a length of about 12mm OD plastic tubing can pinpoint fan/drive noise or IC whine far more safely than chewing up your ear in the nearest fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the safety recommendation
Click to expand...

Wolf tone here. Also, martinm210 mentions it here, IIRC.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Wolf tone here. Also, martinm210 mentions it here, IIRC.


Thanks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have noticed that the "wolf" howling sound happens mostly if I put something that blocks intake airflow too closely to my AP-14s. So for example, AP-14s mounted against a radiator as pull fans will whine more than those mounted over it to push. But I'm running 4 in push/pull at 800RPM with wonderful temperatures and minimal noise, so I have no problem with my fans whatsoever!


----------



## Ricwin

Removed my pwm modded AP-31 from the rig for now. The 200R offers such good cooling that massive airflow isnt requited. Tempted to put it back in on a lower voltage thouh.


----------



## ronquilent

Anyone know anything about AP-45s and if they are PWM moddable?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronquilent*
> 
> Anyone know anything about AP-45s and if they are PWM moddable?


I have the equivalent fans from the group buy. They are not PWM moddable.


----------



## ronquilent

Do the AP-45s undervolt well? I'm thinking all the way down to 600 RPM perhaps?

Going to use 6 of them on a 6 way 3 pin splitter or I'll daisy chaint and sleeve them to a 3 pin chassis header on my p8z77-v pro.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Found an application for my last unused AP-14 (all 6 are now in good use!)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Wolf tone here. Also, martinm210 mentions it here, IIRC.


The link to martin's OCN page is taken down by the rules, I guess? Where does he mention about the sound?


----------



## ehume

Working link to Martin here.

I believe Martin mentions wolf tones without calling them that. He does cover the noise they make as he runs up and down the speed range.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Working link to Martin here.
> 
> I believe Martin mentions wolf tones without calling them that. He does cover the noise they make as he runs up and down the speed range.


"New rules do not allow 3rd Party Sponsored Testing or Reviews." ???


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> "New rules do not allow 3rd Party Sponsored Testing or Reviews." ???


There was a long thread discussing that, and it was all down to case-by-case basis and not following the rules too strictly, unless someone clearly abuses them.


----------



## AceRuckus

These are probably noob questions... Im trying to use all the fan headers on my Sabertooth Z77 with some Gentle Typhoon AP15s that are 3pin headers.

1) Are any of you running mutiple AP15s from the fan connectors on this board?
2) Would you guys recommend running AP15s on these connectors or would they get fried?


----------



## mikeaj

The sub-multi-thousand rpm Gentle Typhoons (so like AP15 , etc. is fine) have really low power consumption compared to many other fans of the same class.

AP-15 is rated for 0.083A, or about 1W exactly. It depends on the motherboard, but a lot are rated for about 1A total on all headers, AFAIK. durr, forget this and check next page


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The sub-multi-thousand rpm Gentle Typhoons (so like AP15 , etc. is fine) have really low power consumption compared to many other fans of the same class.
> 
> AP-15 is rated for 0.083A, or about 1W exactly. It depends on the motherboard, but a lot are rated for about 1A total on all headers, AFAIK.


So does that mean I could run 4 AP15s off the board itself easily?

The manual mentioned one header, the cpu header, can handle 12W (1A) but doesn't mention the other headers which is why I'm here asking.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRuckus*
> 
> So does that mean I could run 4 AP15s off the board itself easily?
> 
> The manual mentioned one header, the cpu header, can handle 12W (1A) but doesn't mention the other headers which is why I'm here asking.


Usually all headers have the same rating.


----------



## mikeaj

On second thought, I'm pretty sure what I posted earlier is wrong, at least about the mobo fan header power. Ask the mobo manufacturer. Around 1A per header is more of what's normal, though it could be more (or less).

Also, the startup current is higher than the operational current (though is this accounted for in mobo fan header ratings?). It's 0.083A nominal, but 0.360A on startup.

In any case, if other peoples' fans aren't exploding their fan headers, Gentle Typhoons shouldn't be, either.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRuckus*
> 
> So does that mean I could run 4 AP15s off the board itself easily?
> 
> The manual mentioned one header, the cpu header, can handle 12W (1A) but doesn't mention the other headers which is why I'm here asking.


Lets do the math, 1 amp divided by .083 per fan, running = 12.048 fans








http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/digital/english/general/pdf/D1225C.pdf


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> On second thought, I'm pretty sure what I posted earlier is wrong, at least about the mobo fan header power. Ask the mobo manufacturer. Around 1A per header is more of what's normal, though it could be more (or less).
> 
> Also, the startup current is higher than the operational current *(though is this accounted for in mobo fan header ratings?)*. It's 0.083A nominal, but 0.360A on startup.
> 
> In any case, if other peoples' fans aren't exploding their fan headers, Gentle Typhoons shouldn't be, either.


I'd actually like to know this also. If it doesn't account for the startup current, then what happens?


----------



## Masterstroke

One of my AP-15s has developed a wobble, it is unbalanced when it spins. Kind of like a car wheel or a hub cap that isn't attached properly. Has anybody experienced this before and is there a solution to it?


----------



## ckoons1

mistake


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterstroke*
> 
> One of my AP-15s has developed a wobble, it is unbalanced when it spins. Kind of like a car wheel or a hub cap that isn't attached properly. Has anybody experienced this before and is there a solution to it?


that happened to one of mine that the blade was rubbing on something. I'm pretty sure it's shot now. As it makes non-normal noises now that it is out of balance.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Will these be available in the USA anytime soon?
> 
> Gentle Typhoon AP-15 PWM
> AP-14 PWM version:
> 
> Gentle Typhoon AP-14 PWM


I'm really interested in these. Outrageous prices to import them from china. Anyone find a reasonable price?


----------



## ehume

Nice to know Nidec makes the PWM version of the lowspeed fans for SOMEone. Maybe Scythe could order them. Make great fans for AIO's.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nice to know Nidec makes the PWM version of the lowspeed fans for SOMEone. Maybe Scythe could order them. Make great fans for AIO's.


I'm confused. How do you get the AP15 PWM version? I thought they aren't PWM compatible at all even if you try to mod it?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm confused. How do you get the AP15 PWM version? I thought they aren't PWM compatible at all even if you try to mod it?


You don't unless you want to pay $70 a fan from those importers. There is a PWM version, not a conversion. But it's not available to consumers, with exception to the jacked up priced ones. Probably a custom fan for some company.

Or unless you have contacts at Nidec who'd sell you the fan directly.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> You don't unless you want to pay $70 a fan from those importers. There is a PWM version, not a conversion. But it's not available to consumers, with exception to the jacked up priced ones. Probably a custom fan for some company.
> 
> Or unless you have contacts at Nidec who'd sell you the fan directly.


Oh ok, got it. Thanks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nice to know Nidec makes the PWM version of the lowspeed fans for SOMEone. Maybe Scythe could order them. Make great fans for AIO's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. How do you get the AP15 PWM version? I thought they aren't PWM compatible at all even if you try to mod it?
Click to expand...

There is no Scythe AP-15 PWM version . . . yet. I'd love them to make one.


----------



## linkin93

I have two AP15's as intake, two as exhaust, and two as push-pull intake on my H80i


----------



## Starbomba

Even after almost a year of use, here's my entry. I got 6 of these babies on my main rig, and 2 on my HTPC on the rads. Bought them on the OCN group buy.


----------



## bomberjun

2 years of continuous usage and it never degraded its performance...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 2 years of continuous usage and it never degraded its performance...


Nice build kabayan!


----------



## bomberjun

thanks bro!


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 2 years of continuous usage and it never degraded its performance...


Wow! Great Rig, congrats! At what speed do you run the fans at? Do you have them connected to a fan controller or do you use the MB fan headers?


----------



## Cancer

I bought 5 of these over a year ago:
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 5400 RPM (D1225C12BBAP-31)
http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/main/fan-811.jpg

They were always too loud....even with a fan controller.
They would only spin up at over 60% on the fan controller. And even then you couldn't count on them to STAY SPINNING.

So I modded them for PWM thanks to ehume.

Both are running at 100% on voltage...the one with the PWM mod is running at 0% duty cycle.
The stock one fell down...then knocked the camera down.











I'm not sure the best way to hook these up in my PC though....they take 1.14 amps each.
And the starting amps are.....according to the box.......2.69 amps.
Wow.

I bought this to get around frying my motherboard:
ZM-MFC1 Combo
http://www.zalman.co.kr/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=376


Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM 5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable (AK-CBFA03-45)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13548/cab-464/Akasa_Flexa_FP5_PWM_5-Way_Splitter_-_Smart_Fan_Cable_AK-CBFA03-45.html


----------



## Ricwin

I have an AP-31 and also PWM modded it. I used an old CD drive 4 pin cable, this connects the PWM and Sensor lines, while it fan still draws power from the regular molex straight from the PSU. Full PWM capability keeping it relatively slow compared to normal, and pushing a hell of alot of air through.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I have an AP-31 and also PWM modded it. I used an old CD drive 4 pin cable, this connects the PWM and Sensor lines, while it fan still draws power from the regular molex straight from the PSU. Full PWM capability keeping it relatively slow compared to normal, and pushing a hell of alot of air through.


I find that a bit hard to believe...if its like that why havent they launched a product with those caracteristics? Wouldnt it be of their interest?


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I find that a bit hard to believe...if its like that why havent they launched a product with those caracteristics? Wouldnt it be of their interest?


There is a guide in this very thread somewhere. Most of the Gentle Typhoons have the 4th point on the PCB behind the sticker. You can see the usual Red, Black and Yellow wires connected, and a 4th one for PWM.
Its very simple.


----------



## Paps.pt

I understand but the noise must not be that good, otherwise scynthe would just sell them like that.


----------



## Ricwin

The noise is a damn sight better than standard lol
The AP-31 offers 150cfm but 95db of noise. With the PWM modification, you can reduce the noise level to something similar to a graphics card fan and still have more airflow than mightiest of fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> The noise is a damn sight better than standard lol
> The AP-31 offers 150cfm but 95db of noise. With the PWM modification, you can reduce the noise level to something similar to a graphics card fan and still have more airflow than mightiest of fans.


Nidec's table says 53.5 dB at full speed (5400 rpm).


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM 5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable (AK-CBFA03-45)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13548/cab-464/Akasa_Flexa_FP5_PWM_5-Way_Splitter_-_Smart_Fan_Cable_AK-CBFA03-45.html


So I have that Akasa PWM 5 way splitter...but I only have the GT-AP45s...do I have to convert them to PWM fans in order to be able to use this?

At first I thought it was a simple 5 way-fan splitter...but I misread it when I had ordered it.


----------



## ehume

AP-45's are 2150 rpm, right? If so, I suspect you will not be able to do the PWM mod. Peek under the label and look.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> AP-45's are 2150 rpm, right? If so, I suspect you will not be able to do the PWM mod. Peek under the label and look.


I'll have to take one out, but yes, they are 2150rpm. I'm running the fans to a fan controller at the moment, but what would the advantage be to run them as PWM?


----------



## Cancer

With PWM and that AKASA 5 way splitter you could control 5 fans from your mobo bios or speedfan or one of those zalman PWM devices.

With my ap31 the PWM line will reliably make the fan spin as slow as possible which is a godsend for this turbine of a fan.

The typical use for PWM is to ramp up the speed of the fan relative to the heat of the motherboard/cpu....like a gpu fan.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> With PWM and that AKASA 5 way splitter you could control 5 fans from your mobo bios or speedfan or one of those zalman PWM devices.
> 
> With my ap31 the PWM line will reliably make the fan spin as slow as possible which is a godsend for this turbine of a fan.
> 
> The typical use for PWM is to ramp up the speed of the fan relative to the heat of the motherboard/cpu....like a gpu fan.


Ah, I see. That makes sense now.


----------



## sasparilla

Any chance of getting the 92mm Gentle Typhoons? Are they still in production?


----------



## CannedBullets

Does anyone use the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPMs with corsair Link here? If so, does it work properly when you set it to performance mode using Corsair Link? I'm on an H80i.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone use the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPMs with corsair Link here? If so, does it work properly when you set it to performance mode using Corsair Link? I'm on an H80i.


I had a h100i a while ago and with the software at the time it didn't work too well. Couldn't get them to run at full speed and they changed speed very slowly like 5 rpm second


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> I had a h100i a while ago and with the software at the time it didn't work too well. Couldn't get them to run at full speed and they changed speed very slowly like 5 rpm second


Was it with the latest version of CorsairLink? Yeah if its glitchy with 3-pin fans I might just get PWM fans like the Noctua NF-F12.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Was it with the latest version of CorsairLink? Yeah if its glitchy with 3-pin fans I might just get PWM fans like the Noctua NF-F12.


sorry it was a long time ago, like around Feb/March. i know they've updated the software since then.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> Any chance of getting the 92mm Gentle Typhoons? Are they still in production?


I really doubt they are. I was looking for them a long time ago, no one could point me where to get them either new or used.


----------



## CannedBullets

So the only place I can find Gentle Typhoons are Amazon. Newegg says they're discontinued. Is scythe phasing them out for successor series?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So the only place I can find Gentle Typhoons are Amazon. Newegg says they're discontinued. Is scythe phasing them out for successor series?


Here are some currently available if it's any help.
I've been hearing they're phasing them out for two years now, you decide lol.

http://www.aquatuning.us/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gentle%20typhoon&email_address=eMail%20Address&
http://www.quietpc.com/gt-120-1850
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/showsearchresults.asp?pageStyle=H&resultCnt=10&keyword=gentle+typhoon&x=0&y=0

I hate how Amazon ships.


----------



## theseopenfields

My AP-00's came in today, I'm happy to finally be a part of the GT club.



Just finished testing them and they all work perfectly. They're quieter than I was expecting at full speed.


----------



## link1393

Does this sound good for a radiator : http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=67462&vpn=D1225C12B7AP-29&manufacture=Scythe&promoid=1268

Thanks

- Sam


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Does this sound good for a radiator : http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=67462&vpn=D1225C12B7AP-29&manufacture=Scythe&promoid=1268
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Sam


Yes, especially if you do the PWM mod (item 9 in my sig).


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Yes, especially if you do the PWM mod (item 9 in my sig).


Can I control it with only a fan controller ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, especially if you do the PWM mod (item 9 in my sig).
> 
> 
> 
> Can I control it with only a fan controller ?
Click to expand...

Of course you can. You can do that with any fan. I only mention the PWM mod because the PWM function is latent in the fan, and your motherboard provides PWM already. No controller needed.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Of course you can. You can do that with any fan. I only mention the PWM mod because the PWM function is latent in the fan, and your motherboard provides PWM already. No controller needed.


Thanks, but I already think to buy a fan controller with these monsters for my other fan









- Sam


----------



## bond32

I had my doubts... But I finally went through with it and ordered 5 ap-15's. Coming from sp120's HP I am nothing short of impressed. These ap-15's are moving the same if not more air over the sp120 and do it at a fraction of the noise.


----------



## ds84

I have 6x AP-15.... the front and top are giving some low noise, like a mini engine..im running them with my lamptron fc5v2 (2nd hand), using extension and 2-way splitter to control both front together and top together..

Also, every package comes with a 2-pin to molex converter. I presume that is used to connect directly to psu? Can that be used with a LED strip? LED -> 4-pin to Molex -> Molex to 2-pin...


----------



## Syzygy1290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes, especially if you do the PWM mod (item 9 in my sig).


Hey ehume, do you have any of the ap31 or ap30s? How do they compare to the ap29 at lower rpms? I have some of the 5400 rpm ones, and am thinking about grabbing a couple of the 3000rpm ones. Any differences between the two at around 2k rpms?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syzygy1290*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes, especially if you do the PWM mod (item 9 in my sig).
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ehume, do you have any of the ap31 or ap30s? How do they compare to the ap29 at lower rpms? I have some of the 5400 rpm ones, and am thinking about grabbing a couple of the 3000rpm ones. Any differences between the two at around 2k rpms?
Click to expand...

I can't tell you about the AP-31, only the AP-29 and AP-30. They range up and down without problems. I forget where they bottom out on PWM. Unless you really need the high revs for rads, I'd stick with the AP-29, the 3000 rpm unit. Sounds sweet.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone use the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPMs with corsair Link here? If so, does it work properly when you set it to performance mode using Corsair Link? I'm on an H80i.


I'm running mine with Corsair Link... they've been running at full speed ever since. I don't care about noise reduction


----------



## Syzygy1290

Yea, I'm debating between that or getting a little higher performance with a ap30 or PFB1212 delta.


----------



## Syzygy1290

Dunno if this has been posted here already, but I had a hard time finding the SP ratings of the ap29 to 31...

http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/digital/english/general/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How hard is it for Scythe to sleeve the cables black or something, this rainbow is not very nice
And even @ 5v my AP-15 fans have an annoying " noise " to them meaning i can hear them, i am very dissapointed by these fans, all the hype i read about them, and the moment i turned them on did regret buying them.


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How hard is it for Scythe to sleeve the cables black or something, this rainbow is not very nice
> And even @ 5v my AP-15 fans have an annoying " noise " to them meaning i can hear them, i am very dissapointed by these fans, all the hype i read about them, and the moment i turned them on did regret buying them.


You are probably unlucky on them, I have 2 gentle typhoons for 3 years now and never had any problems with them.

But are these fans still one of the top 120mm fans around there? They still feel like top quality because it is real thick material and feel very solid but there is still nothing better?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> You are probably unlucky on them, I have 2 gentle typhoons for 3 years now and never had any problems with them.
> 
> But are these fans still one of the top 120mm fans around there? They still feel like top quality because it is real thick material and feel very solid but there is still nothing better?


Well they really feel like they are made to last, really solid feeling to them, the thing is I quess I ordered the wrong ones got the AP-15 but now after I ran some tests it turns out 17db is the absolute max I can tolerate noise wise, did some tests with my noctua NF-P12:

*12v Acoustical Noise 19,8 dB(A)* - way to loud I can hear it, no deal
*7v Acoustical Noise with L.N.A.16,9 dB(A)* - can hardly hear it I quess that would be the max db for a fan I could use
*5v Acoustical Noise with U.L.N.A.12,6 dB(A)* - really nice and quiet cant hear it at all

Im not sure if noctuas LNA and ULNA are 7v and 5v accordingly, if anyone knows, then I could go ahead and order AP-13-s to replace them, lucky for me they are not for sale in my country so I should manage to sell them for what i ordered them for.
Or maybe I should get a fancontroller that lets me adjust the voltage by 0.1 increments to finetune the AP-15s to around -17db max so I can barely hear them?
Wich would be the better option AP-13 @ 12v or AP-15 @ whatever V it takes to get them to >17db?
Or perhaps there are other fans >17db that would do better then GT-s ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> You are probably unlucky on them, I have 2 gentle typhoons for 3 years now and never had any problems with them.
> 
> But are these fans still one of the top 120mm fans around there? They still feel like top quality because it is real thick material and feel very solid but there is still nothing better?
> 
> 
> 
> Well they really feel like they are made to last, really solid feeling to them, the thing is I quess I ordered the wrong ones got the AP-15 but now after I ran some tests it turns out 17db is the absolute max I can tolerate noise wise, did some tests with my noctua NF-P12:
> 
> *12v Acoustical Noise 19,8 dB(A)* - way to loud I can hear it, no deal
> *7v Acoustical Noise with L.N.A.16,9 dB(A)* - can hardly hear it I quess that would be the max db for a fan I could use
> *5v Acoustical Noise with U.L.N.A.12,6 dB(A)* - really nice and quiet cant hear it at all
> 
> Im not sure if noctuas LNA and ULNA are 7v and 5v accordingly, if anyone knows, then I could go ahead and order AP-13-s to replace them, lucky for me they are not for sale in my country so I should manage to sell them for what i ordered them for.
> Or maybe I should get a fancontroller that lets me adjust the voltage by 0.1 increments to finetune the AP-15s to around -17db max so I can barely hear them?
> Wich would be the better option AP-13 @ 12v or AP-15 @ whatever V it takes to get them to >17db?
> Or perhaps there are other fans >17db that would do better then GT-s ?
Click to expand...

You can take the Molex adapter that came with your fan and make it give the AP-15 5 Volts. It will run around 750 rpm. like an AP-12, which is an excellent fan.

Another bet is the San Ace 9S1212L401. It makes little noise. Higher quality and more expensive that the GT's, San Aces are available internationally from Premier Farnell, which most likely sells to whatever country you live in, in your own currency. (Here in the US they bought Newark decades ago and sell San Aces through them.)


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I ran the AP-15 on my cases fan controller @ 5v they were way too loud for me, way louder then the Noctua NF-P12 @ 5v wich should be 16.8db
Or perhaps i should just grab some more noctua NF-P12 fans since im sure I can live with those noise wise.
Your sig has some interesting stuff in it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You can take the Molex adapter that came with your fan and make it give the AP-15 5 Volts. It will run around 750 rpm. like an AP-12, which is an excellent fan.
> 
> Another bet is the San Ace 9S1212L401. It makes little noise. Higher quality and more expensive that the GT's, San Aces are available internationally from Premier Farnell, which most likely sells to whatever country you live in, in your own currency. (Here in the US they bought Newark decades ago and sell San Aces through them.)


For the AP-29, is it advisable to run it at 7V or even 5V to keep it more quiet?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Im pretty sure they would still be noisy @ 5v


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Im pretty sure they would still be noisy @ 5v


Noise depends on the user though. I'm ok with using at 12V as a PWM fan but I'm wondering if it scales properly at 7V and 5V?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

So I managed to turn down my ap-15s to 900rpm thats pretty much the db im happy with


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Noise depends on the user though. I'm ok with using at 12V as a PWM fan but I'm wondering if it scales properly at 7V and 5V?


BUMP, ehume?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Noise depends on the user though. I'm ok with using at 12V as a PWM fan but I'm wondering if it scales properly at 7V and 5V?
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP, ehume?
Click to expand...

Yes. Your only concern will be wolf tones. GT's can have these. Nidec makes sure the Scythe fans don't have them. Martinm210 noticed them. I have not noticed any, but then I run my GT's at 12v and 5v (AP-15's at 750 rpm, AP-14's at 700 rpm).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes. Your only concern will be wolf tones. GT's can have these. Nidec makes sure the Scythe fans don't have them. Martinm210 noticed them. I have not noticed any, but then I run my GT's at 12v and 5v (AP-15's at 750 rpm, AP-14's at 700 rpm).


Ah ok. I noticed those wolf tones too and they are quite annoying. What do you mean Nidec makes sure that the Scythes don't have them? Aren't GT's Scythe?

But does the AP29 work full scale with PWM at 5V?


----------



## Roy360

how do these: http://products.ncix.com/detail/ncix-bundle-deal-x2-scythe-e0-94324-1084.htm compare to the 2150rpm? I need a few more fans but I don't want to pay that shipping fee.


----------



## grandpatzer

I recently ordered Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans because I knew they are discontinued, the last order the fan was sent in a padded envelope, once examining the fan I see that one of the fan blades is cracked / damaged, also the fan wobbles/vibrates, compared to another gentle typhoon fan I have this one has signigicant more wobble.
putting my ear to it it has extra noise that sounds similar to a Laing D5 pump at low speeds, kind of klick/klick hard to describe.

What do you guys think should I return this to shop?
These are no longer sold / in stock in my country so I would propably hope to get a refund or some other fan brand fan.

Ive heard the wobble can be fixed, not sure if I want to try it if it voids the warranty.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I recently ordered Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans because I knew they are discontinued, the last order the fan was sent in a padded envelope, once examining the fan I see that one of the fan blades is cracked / damaged, also the fan wobbles/vibrates, compared to another gentle typhoon fan I have this one has signigicant more wobble.
> putting my ear to it it has extra noise that sounds similar to a Laing D5 pump at low speeds, kind of klick/klick hard to describe.
> 
> What do you guys think should I return this to shop?
> These are no longer sold / in stock in my country so I would propably hope to get a refund or some other fan brand fan.
> 
> Ive heard the wobble can be fixed, not sure if I want to try it if it voids the warranty.


They spin on short shafts. You won't be able to fix it. Back it goes, and good for you for taking those pics.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I recently ordered Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans because I knew they are discontinued,


I keep hearing people say this, and then when I go to find out if it's true, I hear that it is not.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> They spin on short shafts. _You_ won't be able to fix it. Back it goes, and good for you for taking those pics.


when you say " _You_ " do you mean specificaly me or anyone without acces to a Nidec fabric








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I keep hearing people say this, and then when I go to find out if it's true, I hear that it is not.


http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/gentle-typhoon-120-mm.html
D1225C12B1AP-11 (500 rpm)
D1225C12B2AP-12 (800 rpm) - End of Life
D1225C12B3AP-13 (1.150 rpm) - End of Life
D1225C12B4AP-14 (1,450 rpm) - End of Life
D1225C12B5AP-15 (1,850 rpm) - End of Life

I think the AP-11 is also "End of Life" just a typo.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> They spin on short shafts. You won't be able to fix it. Back it goes, and good for you for taking those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say " You " do you mean specificaly me or anyone without acces to a Nidec fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I keep hearing people say this, and then when I go to find out if it's true, I hear that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/gentle-typhoon-120-mm.html
> D1225C12B1AP-11 (500 rpm)
> D1225C12B2AP-12 (800 rpm) - End of Life
> D1225C12B3AP-13 (1.150 rpm) - End of Life
> D1225C12B4AP-14 (1,450 rpm) - End of Life
> D1225C12B5AP-15 (1,850 rpm) - End of Life
> 
> I think the AP-11 is also "End of Life" just a typo.
Click to expand...

I love my AP-12's. I'm glad I got them when I could.

AP-11's were EOL'd some time ago, but they are nice. They would make perfect air-moovers for passive PSU's and GPU's.

Nidec may revive the brand, but someone else will have to bring them to the consumer market.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I love my AP-12's. I'm glad I got them when I could.
> 
> AP-11's were EOL'd some time ago, but they are nice. They would make perfect air-moovers for passive PSU's and GPU's.
> 
> Nidec may revive the brand, but someone else will have to bring them to the consumer market.


are you 100% sure my fan cant be fixed?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I love my AP-12's. I'm glad I got them when I could.
> 
> AP-11's were EOL'd some time ago, but they are nice. They would make perfect air-moovers for passive PSU's and GPU's.
> 
> Nidec may revive the brand, but someone else will have to bring them to the consumer market.
> 
> 
> 
> are you 100% sure my fan cant be fixed?
Click to expand...

I had a San Ace with the same wobble. Turned out to be a bent shaft -- I know because I caused it. Nothing I did could fix it, and San Aces are another level up from GT's.

Return the fan. For one thing, it was inadequately packed.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I had a San Ace with the same wobble. Turned out to be a bent shaft -- I know because I caused it. Nothing I did could fix it, and San Aces are another level up from GT's.
> 
> Return the fan. For one thing, it was inadequately packed.


according this thread there is fix for wobbly gentle typhoon, but if it voids warranty maybe I'll just return it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1008615/official-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-thread/2300


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I had a San Ace with the same wobble. Turned out to be a bent shaft -- I know because I caused it. Nothing I did could fix it, and San Aces are another level up from GT's.
> 
> Return the fan. For one thing, it was inadequately packed.
> 
> 
> 
> according this thread there is fix for wobbly gentle typhoon, but if it voids warranty maybe I'll just return it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1008615/official-gentle-typhoon-2150-group-buy-thread/2300
Click to expand...

I have no confidence in the wobble-fixing method described.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> BUMP, ehume?


All 11 of my fans are running at 7V right now and at 5V I can't even hear them with the case door open


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> All 11 of my fans are running at 7V right now and at 5V I can't even hear them with the case door open


7V and you're running them with PWM control or just voltage control (100% PWM always)?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 7V and you're running them with PWM control or just voltage control (100% PWM always)?


I just have them the fans connected to the fan controller on my Fractal R2 XL.


----------



## nagle3092

Not just for pc's.





Also GTs are not eol, under scythe yeah sure but you can still buy even the 92s from jpc direct. Though it requires a minimum of $200 and they are priced as you would expect for server fans.

http://catalog.e-jpc.com/category/silent-fans


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I just have them the fans connected to the fan controller on my Fractal R2 XL.


Oh ok. That doesn't answer my concern then


----------



## ehume

GT's scale well with Voltage. I used to run my GT's on 12v and 5v because the PSU supplies those. The AP14 runs around 700 rpm at 5v, and the AP-15 runs around 750 rpm. Those speeds make them swappable for my AP-12's that run about 800-900 rpm at 12 Volts.


----------



## kevindd992002

Well, I have the AP-30 with the PWM mod. My concern is can I supply 5V or 7V to it and will the PWM (0~100% range) still work with the lower RPM?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I have the AP-30 with the PWM mod. My concern is can I supply 5V or 7V to it and will the PWM (0~100% range) still work with the lower RPM?


I have always used them at 12 Volts. My own experience with lowered Voltage on other PWM fans has been disappointing. But you will have to discover the effects of 5v and 7v on PWM GT's for yourself. Be sure to report the results.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have always used them at 12 Volts. My own experience with lowered Voltage on other PWM fans has been disappointing. But you will have to discover the effects of 5v and 7v on PWM GT's for yourself. Be sure to report the results.


Ah ok. Yeah, I'm reading that PWM fans aren't supposed to be voltage-controlled. Is the AP-30 considered a PWM fan though? What if I didn't do the PWM mod, would it scale well when voltage-controlled?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have always used them at 12 Volts. My own experience with lowered Voltage on other PWM fans has been disappointing. But you will have to discover the effects of 5v and 7v on PWM GT's for yourself. Be sure to report the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. Yeah, I'm reading that PWM fans aren't supposed to be voltage-controlled. Is the AP-30 considered a PWM fan though? What if I didn't do the PWM mod, would it scale well when voltage-controlled?
Click to expand...

It scales like every other GT with Voltage -- beautifully. But do try the 7v supply and see if it still responds to PWM signals. I'm interested, and I won't be home to test it for a while.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> It scales like every other GT with Voltage -- beautifully. But do try the 7v supply and see if it still responds to PWM signals. I'm interested, and I won't be home to test it for a while.


Ok. I'll try but right now I don't have a way to supply 7V to the fan while keeping the PWM pin intact. I'll see if I can come up with something but it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> It scales like every other GT with Voltage -- beautifully. But do try the 7v supply and see if it still responds to PWM signals. I'm interested, and I won't be home to test it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll try but right now I don't have a way to supply 7V to the fan while keeping the PWM pin intact. I'll see if I can come up with something but it won't be anytime soon.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that would be hard. So just transpose a 12v and a 5v line, give the fan 5v and see if the PWM still works.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yeah, that would be hard. So just transpose a 12v and a 5v line, give the fan 5v and see if the PWM still works.


Yup, I have to replace the black GND input line to the fan with a live 5V from the PSU.

I'd take it that 7V would be much more viable than supplying it with just 5V, yes?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yeah, that would be hard. So just transpose a 12v and a 5v line, give the fan 5v and see if the PWM still works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I have to replace the black GND input line to the fan with a live 5V from the PSU.
> 
> I'd take it that 7V would be much more viable than supplying it with just 5V, yes?
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't usually supply 7v. I swap the 12v for a 5v so my fans get 5v. That allows me to track their rpm. I leave the gnd alone.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Actually, I don't usually supply 7v. I swap the 12v for a 5v so my fans get 5v. That allows me to track their rpm. I leave the gnd alone.


Wait, wouldn't supplying 7V (12V - 7V) allow you to track their RPM as well?

EDIT: Oh, I think not because you'll be losing the GND which the RPM signal also uses, correct?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Actually, I don't usually supply 7v. I swap the 12v for a 5v so my fans get 5v. That allows me to track their rpm. I leave the gnd alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wouldn't supplying 7V (12V - 7V) allow you to track their RPM as well?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I think not because you'll be losing the GND which the RPM signal also uses, correct?
Click to expand...

Yes. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes. I found that out the hard way.


Oh ok. Can PWM fans generally handle 0% PWM?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes. I found that out the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Can PWM fans generally handle 0% PWM?
Click to expand...

That depends on what you mean by "handle." Some go to zero rpm. Some go to full speed. Some go to a minimum speed. OTOH, some motherboards, when you tell them to go to zero PWM, go to 10% PWM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That depends on what you mean by "handle." Some go to zero rpm. Some go to full speed. Some go to a minimum speed. OTOH, some motherboards, when you tell them to go to zero PWM, go to 10% PWM.


By handlle, I mean going to zero RPM.

I tried experimenting with the PWM signal using the 92mm fan of the cooler of my GPU and when I set the PWM to less than 20%, then the RPM reading goes all over the place. Does that mean that the minimum PWM reading is 20% or it's just the RPM reading is broken with a low PWM signal?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That depends on what you mean by "handle." Some go to zero rpm. Some go to full speed. Some go to a minimum speed. OTOH, some motherboards, when you tell them to go to zero PWM, go to 10% PWM.
> 
> 
> 
> By handlle, I mean going to zero RPM.
> 
> I tried experimenting with the PWM signal using the 92mm fan of the cooler of my GPU and when I set the PWM to less than 20%, then the RPM reading goes all over the place. Does that mean that the minimum PWM reading is 20% or it's just the RPM reading is broken with a low PWM signal?
Click to expand...

I don't know. You'll have to do some more experimenting. I know that will break your heart.


----------



## ricklen

What are good replacement fans for the GT's AP-15's? I've got 2 now in push/pull, maybe I want to buy a Phanteks cooler so any good 140mm\120mm replacement fans?


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

I've ordered a few GT 1450rpm fans, i currently have some 1150rpm ones which are very quiet, but wanted to step up a little while still being very quiet. I hear some people mention about the fans having whine at certain speeds, but has anyone had issues with the 1450's or are they pretty silent as well?


----------



## Sayson

Hi!!
Do you know any store in europe where still selling?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Hi!!
> Do you know any store in europe where still selling?


Other than the occasional single one here and there, I have only found one site that has 5 in stock. But they don't ship to Spain.
I would just go for NB eLoop's instead.


----------



## Sayson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Other than the occasional single one here and there, I have only found one site that has 5 in stock. But they don't ship to Spain.
> I would just go for NB eLoop's instead.


Thanks for responding.
I need 2 fans for my radiator (EK CoolStream XT RAD -240). I'm looking for some quiet fans but with good performance.
I also need other fans to the front of my case (Corsair 650d) and to the rear. (Enermax TB silence?).


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> I need 2 fans for my radiator (EK CoolStream XT RAD -240). I'm looking for some quiet fans but with good performance.
> I also need other fans to the front of my case (Corsair 650d) and to the rear. (Enermax TB silence?).


The enermax are quite good as case fans, but they are pretty much useless on radiators.
I am currently waiting for a bunch of 



 fans that I ordered for radiator use. They appear to be among the best quiet radiator fans at the moment (along with B12-3 and B12-4).


----------



## Sayson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The enermax are quite good as case fans, but they are pretty much useless on radiators.
> I am currently waiting for a bunch of
> 
> 
> 
> fans that I ordered for radiator use. They appear to be among the best quiet radiator fans at the moment (along with B12-3 and B12-4).


The NB eLoop B12-3 are the same that Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm ?? this Phobya is cheaper than NB eLoop.
Have you seen the new model of Enermax's high pressure fan (for radiators / heatsinks)? Is the Enermax Pressure Twister.
http://www.enermax.es/products/fans/twisterpressure/


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Hi!!
> Do you know any store in europe where still selling?


I live in the UK, i did a lot of searching and the only place i could find any in europe was Amazon.de which is german. I'm not sure about stock as it says 2-4 weeks on their site, but i did place an order for 3 and sent a message asking if i'd get them, got a reply saying yes. But i was told they were going to be sent off some days ago, not certain yet then.

EDIT: sent them another email regarding stock, and the 1150 rpm versions.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

This italian place looks like they may have some GT's in stock, good price too. http://shop.dimastech.it/

Placed an order, it's on preparing now so waiting to see when/if they despatch. Then i'll cancel my Amazon order.

http://shop.dimastech.it/en/nidec-servo-fan-gentletyphoon-120mm-1450rpm they also have a few high speed versions.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Does anyone know where I can pick up 17x GT AP-14s in the states for a reasonable price? FCPU has 22 in stock still for a ridiculous $19.99/ea. I missed my chance at buying them from Sidewinders which had them listed at $15.99 as I was debating for a few weeks to switch out all my fans or not.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can pick up 17x GT AP-14s in the states for a reasonable price? FCPU has 22 in stock still for a ridiculous $19.99/ea. I missed my chance at buying them from Sidewinders which had them listed at $15.99 as I was debating for a few weeks to switch out all my fans or not.


If you keep waiting, all of those will be gone, too. If you buy now, their stock will be down to 5.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Wow~ where have you been all my OCN life!?!?! LOL!!




I use several of these in a couple builds a total of five Gentle Typhoon AP-29 3000RPM fans for my radiators.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If you keep waiting, all of those will be gone, too. If you buy now, their stock will be down to 5.


Ya I caved... funny thing is though I bought it through Amazon which has FCPU as retailer yet the pricing was a lot cheaper than through their own website with ocn code. It was $17.95/ea instead of $19.99/ea and I also saved $9 on shipping costs.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Ordered from FrozenCPU and cancelled elsewhere, ordered 2 1450 rpm ones and 3 extra 1150 rpm ones with sleeved cabling & some fan guards, already have 1 1450 and 3 1150's.. Not certain on the 1450 because it's kinda audible and the 1150's are really silent, so at least i'll have 3 1150's spare if i decide to add another triple radiator or something.

What a cost with that shipping though, some pretty expensive fans right there.. at least they should last a really long time though, they are rated over 10 years constant on time or something i think?


----------



## degenn

Would love to know where I can get my hands on some AP-14, 15 or 45's. Anyone...? I've scoured the internet with no luck. Nobody seems to have stock anymore, guess I should've held onto mine when I still had them


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Would love to know where I can get my hands on some AP-14, 15 or 45's. Anyone...? I've scoured the internet with no luck. Nobody seems to have stock anymore, guess I should've held onto mine when I still had them


Either FrozenCPU or Amazon. FCPU has em cheaper right now


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Either FrozenCPU or Amazon. FCPU has em cheaper right now


I appreciate the quick reply. Unfortunately Amazon won't ship to Canada and FCPU only has 1 AP-14 left in-stock the rest are AP-13.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I appreciate the quick reply. Unfortunately Amazon won't ship to Canada and FCPU only has 1 AP-14 left in-stock the rest are AP-13.


Wow earlier today they had 14 of em... Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I appreciate the quick reply. Unfortunately Amazon won't ship to Canada and FCPU only has 1 AP-14 left in-stock the rest are AP-13.


If your Canadian, check Dazmode, they have over 200 AP-45's in stock. https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> If your Canadian, check Dazmode, they have over 200 AP-45's in stock. https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


yea, but he wants 22$ + shipping. Tankguys sold them for $12 + shipping, and honestly in Canada, shipping from the US and shipping within Canada cost the same.


----------



## kpoeticg

<3 Tank Guys. All my AP-00's come from them


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> yea, but he wants 22$ + shipping. Tankguys sold them for $12 + shipping, and honestly in Canada, shipping from the US and shipping within Canada cost the same.


The $12 was only for the bare wire versions, it was $16 for the ones with the connectors. While $22 isn't cheap, I've seen people selling them for a lot more since you can't find them anymore.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i always grab the 12 bux bare wire versions. I had to grab a cpl for 16 one time when i cleaned em out of the barebones. They usually get em back in stock eventually tho


----------



## Widdyjudas

I decided to buy 2 GT2150 for my front fan case. Is it ok to plug each to mobo (asus z87 pro) header?
Some say that the starting watt ([email protected]) is too large and will fry the header later.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> I decided to buy 2 GT2150 for my front fan case. Is it ok to plug each to mobo (asus z87 pro) header?
> Some say that the starting watt ([email protected]) is too large and will fry the header later.


I suspect that an ASUS fan header will handle 2A. ASUS usually has the capacity in their users manual (RTFM, you know).

I would recommend two AP-12's or two NF-P12's with ULNA's. The GT2150 is a lovely fan (I have four; they make me happy) but for the front of your case I recommend no faster than 1000 rpm. If you buy the 2150's, you will see why I say this.

BTW -- my old rig ran an AP-12 in the front. My current rig runs two NF-P12's with ULNA's. I wouldn't want this thing any louder.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Cant find it in the manuals. Just the cpu fan header is rated 1a if it the same.

Let me see how loud it is. IF its too loud, then i will buy noctua fans.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Got the GT2150. These fans are loud... but cooled my cpu, gpu and hdd by almost 3celcius compared to the stock fan.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Got the GT2150. These fans are loud... but cooled my cpu, gpu and hdd by almost 3celcius compared to the stock fan.


Try controlling it with your motherboard or using the 5v trick that way they will be much quieter.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

You can call me a true believer of Gentle Typhoons. Everything from Noctua to Corsair fans I have found are great for pushing a lot of air but can't match the air pressure to noise ratio. They don't perform as well as the GT's at ~1000 rpm or lower in both air pressure and noise.

I've got 32 AP13's and 2 AP14's in my system.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Lol, you got a case on your fans there.
Its loud, but at acceptable level. Its only when start up that the fans sound like a jet. The rest of the time, it just make a humming sound.
Actually, I just set it up to 70% rpm min.


----------



## ShadowCoder

So are these fans effectively off the market? Out of stock everywhere except for Amazon and eBay where a third-party seller is trying to sell them for $30.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowCoder*
> 
> So are these fans effectively off the market? Out of stock everywhere except for Amazon and eBay where a third-party seller is trying to sell them for $30.


Last december Nidec had a falling out with Scythe, their retail distributor of the Gentle Typhoon lineup:

*No More Gentle Typhoons*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1450584/no-more-gentle-typhoons/

However, later on in that thread someone from Nidec Servo said that they have no plans to stop making the fans:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> SUCCESS!!.....and you guys thought I was crazy for emailing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted the guy's email so he wouldn't get spammed. It's legit, I did not doctor this or anything. I sent an email to Nidec mentioning the rumors that have been floating around and asked if the relationship between Nidec and Scythe were indeed coming to and end, if they planned to continue manufacturing the fans under their own label.
> 
> So, it looks like the GT will continue to be manufactured, Scythe is just out of the loop.


And yet here we are 1/2 year later and the fans have become very scarce. No new supplies seem to be making their way to market.

FWIW, here's my email I just sent to Nidec Servo's USA contact address: info_usa[AT]nidec-servo.com
Quote:


> Your website http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/ still promotes the 'Gentle Typhoon' fan, but these fans are becoming nearly impossible to find anywhere. The few places that are still selling them have limited quantities left and many are now charging exorbitant prices for them.
> 
> Do you still make them? Where / how can people buy these fans? Many people are having trouble finding them any more.
> 
> Please do reply. Thank you


If I get a reply I'll post it, but I'm not exactly counting on one. I've emailed them before and received no reply. Maybe if enough people keep bothering them about it one of us will at least find out something? I dunno.

FWIW, I would like to join the club if the member list is still being kept up.











I currently have 51 Gentle Typhoons, including eighteen AP-45s, eighteen AP-15s, and fifteen AP-14s. A actually have another four AP-45s on the way from Dazmode, which will bring my total to 55 in all. I'll be using nearly all of them in the next two builds that I've already begun gathering parts for, with just a few for extras in case I have any troubles with any, and also I'm considering dying the blades black for one of the builds and I'm not sure how well that's going to work for me, so few extras still just to use as Guinea Pigs.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Wow, you got so many GT there...
Its rather easy to find GT fans here in China and Hongkong. An online store where I bought my GT 2150 (20usd) got more than 1800 pcs in stock...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Last december Nidec had a falling out with Scythe, their retail distributor of the Gentle Typhoon lineup:
> 
> *No More Gentle Typhoons*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1450584/no-more-gentle-typhoons/
> 
> However, later on in that thread someone from Nidec Servo said that they have no plans to stop making the fans:
> And yet here we are 1/2 year later and the fans have become very scarce. No new supplies seem to be making their way to market.
> 
> FWIW, here's my email I just sent to Nidec Servo's USA contact address: info_usa[AT]nidec-servo.com
> If I get a reply I'll post it, but I'm not exactly counting on one. I've emailed them before and received no reply. Maybe if enough people keep bothering them about it one of us will at least find out something? I dunno.
> 
> FWIW, I would like to join the club if the member list is still being kept up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 51 Gentle Typhoons, including eighteen AP-45s, eighteen AP-15s, and fifteen AP-14s. A actually have another four AP-45s on the way from Dazmode, which will bring my total to 55 in all. I'll be using nearly all of them in the next two builds that I've already begun gathering parts for, with just a few for extras in case I have any troubles with any, and also I'm considering dying the blades black for one of the builds and I'm not sure how well that's going to work for me, so few extras still just to use as Guinea Pigs.


Wow thanks for the leg work! I was getting concerned with the scarce availability of the Gentle Typhoons myself, however I believe Nidec probably just needs a distributor in North America as Scythe was the gateway for the brand.

Nice collection!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Wow, you got so many GT there...
> Its rather easy to find GT fans here in China and Hongkong. An online store where I bought my GT 2150 (20usd) got more than 1800 pcs in stock...


Does this mean you are getting Scythe GT's?

The reason I ask: my take on the various letters is that Nidec will continue to make GT's. Scythe will no longer buy them and resell them to us. If we want GT's, we will have to secure them from normal industrial sources.

I like Scythe fans. They are always so up-front on the packaging about the fan specs, show the hub label plainly, and provide their Molex-to-3pin adapter that includes the RPM reporting line. Excellent folks. I hope they get their distribution act together soon.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Does this mean you are getting _Scythe_ GT's?
> 
> The reason I ask: my take on the various letters is that Nidec will continue to make GT's. Scythe will no longer buy them and resell them to us. If we want GT's, we will have to secure them from normal industrial sources.
> 
> I like Scythe fans. They are always so up-front on the packaging about the fan specs, show the hub label plainly, and provide their Molex-to-3pin adapter that includes the RPM reporting line. Excellent folks. I hope they get their distribution act together soon.


Not from Scythe, but direct Nidec Servo.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Does this mean you are getting Scythe GT's?
> 
> The reason I ask: my take on the various letters is that Nidec will continue to make GT's. Scythe will no longer buy them and resell them to us. If we want GT's, we will have to secure them from normal industrial sources.
> 
> I like Scythe fans. They are always so up-front on the packaging about the fan specs, show the hub label plainly, and provide their Molex-to-3pin adapter that includes the RPM reporting line. Excellent folks. I hope they get their distribution act together soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Not from Scythe, but direct Nidec Servo.
Click to expand...

How does one get fans direct from Servo. When last I looked it was a pain in the drain and you had to order hundreds to get the price down -- and then you had to put on your own plugs. I can do the latter, but most folks lack the tools to do it themselves.

Besides -- if I was ordering directly from Nidec, I'd get YP's or ZP's, the PWM models.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Yes, the seller buys large qty directly from nidec servo. He got more than 1800pcs in stock for the gt 2150 pwm.
I got custom sleeve cable from him.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Yes, the seller buys large qty directly from nidec servo. He got more than 1800pcs in stock for the gt 2150 pwm.
> I got custom sleeve cable from him.


GT 2150 PWM. More or less the ideal fan.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wait, Nidec makes the non-industrial (gray blade) models in pwm?????

Damn, i stocked up on AP-00's after the original announcement about the split =\


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I have a really hard time believing that there are actually PWM versions of any of the 'low speed' Gentle Typhoons. The high speed GTs (AP-29, AP-30, and AP-31) are PWM-ready and easily modded so I've seen a bunch of those, but not the AP-14, AP-15, and AP-45. I know there are many that have been marketed / sold on sketchy Asian sites for years now (like here, or here, for example) but I have yet to see anyone who actually has these bought these fans and are using them in their build and found them to actually be a working PWM Gentle Typhoon fan and not some kind of cheap knock-off / counterfeit. If they were for real it's kind of hard to believe there's not a whole bunch of builds on this site using them.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Here Few photos of the GT 2150. I dont know is it fake or real, but It cooled my cpu by 2-3c over stock fans.
the seller has a good reputation and the online website is a good one.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Here Few photos of the GT 2150. I dont know is it fake or real, but It cooled my cpu by 2-3c over stock fans.
> the seller has a good reputation and the online website is a good one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, just comparing that to some of the AP-14, AP-15, AP-45 retail, and an oem AP-00fans in my collection, here's an AP-14, AP-15, AP-45 retail, and an oem AP-00 (same fan as an AP-45).



Notice any differences?

Also, I tried googling that product number because I hadn't seen that before and well, see for yourself ...

https://www.google.com/search?q=D1225C12B6ZPA44

Let's compare that to searches for the product numbers of my fans ...

https://www.google.com/search?q=D1225C12B6AP-00
https://www.google.com/search?q=D1225C12B6AP-45
https://www.google.com/search?q=D1225C12B5AP-15
https://www.google.com/search?q=D1225C12B4AP-14

Can you see any reason someone might suspect that your D1225C12B6ZPA44 might be probably is a knockoff product?

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Widdyjudas

I dont know if its fake or not. The seller might be OEM the GT or else.
If its really fake, then I can return this and report the seller.
Maybe its time reconsider the Noctua fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Here Few photos of the GT 2150. I dont know is it fake or real, but It cooled my cpu by 2-3c over stock fans.
> the seller has a good reputation and the online website is a good one.


You have the real thing.

D1225C12=direct current, 12 Volts, 25mm frame thickness, C-type, 12cm frame

B6=speed class

ZP=PWM

A44=proprietary, for a particular order.

Congratulations.

Q: do they click at any speed?

Q: what is the duty range on your motherboard? Mine goes 10-10%.

Q: At the various duties, what speed do your fans go?

Q: If you connect your PWM to ground (=zero duty) how fast do the fans go?

Big Q: Any chance the rest of us could get some?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You have the real thing.
> D1225C12=direct current, 12 Volts, 25mm frame thickness, C-type, 12cm frame
> B6=speed class
> ZP=PWM
> A44=proprietary, for a particular order.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Q: do they click at any speed?
> Q: what is the duty range on your motherboard? Mine goes 10-10%.
> Q: At the various duties, what speed do your fans go?
> Q: If you connect your PWM to ground (=zero duty) how fast do the fans go?
> 
> Big Q: Any chance the rest of us could get some?


Real thing huh?

Product number on that label is not found anywhere on Nidec Servo's site or even on Google anywhere except mentioned here on OCN in skeptical posts.
Product number has no dash before the last two numbers like every other GT fan.
None of the trademark logos are on the label like on every other GT fan.

Doesn't seem like 'real thing' to me at all.

Edit: Don't get me wrong. I hope they are the real deal. I just see many differences between them and what I know are the real thing, and just because they have some numbering system on the back of them that makes sense to you doesn't make me feel reassured they are genuine.

If you want to buy them, they have been for sale for at least a couple years now on Chinese sites. I gave a couple links in one of my previous posts.

http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/39348594833/?cate=search
^ Look at the images provided. Notice how the packaging looks nothing like the Nidec Servo packaging on retail Gentle Typhoons. It apparently ships in a box with this fan company's name on it. Hmmmm?

Here's another one with a different model number on it:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.bsO0is&id=13569813505&ns=1#detail

I'm not saying you are wrong. Heck, I hope I'm the one that's wrong because if these are legit I'm going to snag some of them up. I'm just sayin' I'm from Missouri because I am.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You have the real thing.
> D1225C12=direct current, 12 Volts, 25mm frame thickness, C-type, 12cm frame
> B6=speed class
> ZP=PWM
> A44=proprietary, for a particular order.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Q: do they click at any speed?
> Q: what is the duty range on your motherboard? Mine goes 10-10%.
> Q: At the various duties, what speed do your fans go?
> Q: If you connect your PWM to ground (=zero duty) how fast do the fans go?
> 
> Big Q: Any chance the rest of us could get some?


You sure its the real thing? Since I can return it, before the 3 weeks return policy expired. If you want the answer here it is:
1. no clicking at any speed. It sounds like a jet when startup, then do like humming sound.
2. Care to explain duty range? Noob here, being using laptop for years and decided to go back to desktop.
3. I set the bios to 60% on normal temp, around 1500-1600rpm according to hwmonitor.
4. never tried it. I plug it to mobo pwn header (asus z87 pro)
I dont know if the seller can do international shipping. But I don't recommend for now, since I don't know is it real or fake. I bought it from Chinese website Tmall, credible one that only sells real goods, but at higher price than other website. Its different from other chinese website like Taobao, which I dont want to buy electronics no matter how cheap it is.
I asked the seller before that he ordered directly from Nidec Servo, not from scyhte. So he OEM the GT fans and it might be different from scythe's GT.
But if you guys say its fake, then I will return it to the store. However, since i'm not 100% sure its a fake, I will not report the store, since he has a good reputation. Too bad, he got a good fan collections, including sanyo denki fans.
If you can tell its real or not, the only way to test it is to buy 1 pcs and see for yourself. But the shipping to usa will be very expensive. Last I check, DHL cost almost 50usd for 1/2kg to Los Angeles.

Edit: from your links, its the same like my GT, and the packing is the same. I asked the seller before, he said because he ordered OEM from Nidec servo, and it comes in bulk with no individual packing. So they sell it with their own packing. Currenly, he got 1800pcs in stock.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You can take the Molex adapter that came with your fan and make it give the AP-15 5 Volts. It will run around 750 rpm. like an AP-12, which is an excellent fan.
> 
> Another bet is the San Ace 9S1212L401. It makes little noise. Higher quality and more expensive that the GT's, San Aces are available internationally from Premier Farnell, which most likely sells to whatever country you live in, in your own currency. (Here in the US they bought Newark decades ago and sell San Aces through them.)


How do you find the Delta AFBs compared to the San Ace?

In terms of static pressure to noise, it seems that it goes something like:
Delta AFB > San Ace (G Series) > Gentle Typhoon?

The Delta 38mm and San Ace 38mm will each outperform their 25mm variants past about 1500 rpm.

I don't think anyone has ever bothered to superimpose the PQ curves of all 3 manufacturers fans, but that's my guess as to where they stand. In the past, I have heard that San Ace does outperform the Panaflos (and probably by extension the NMB fans).

Has anyone tried buying some other Nidec models? There seem to be a lot of Nidec Beta fans on Ebay.


----------



## Kokin

I would love PWM GTs. I'm down to buy 8x of them if we were to get a group buy going.

Obviously it would have to be done "privately" (between members) as OCN is not willing to do any more official group buys after the first/only group buy fiasco with FTWPC.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You have the real thing.
> D1225C12=direct current, 12 Volts, 25mm frame thickness, C-type, 12cm frame
> B6=speed class
> ZP=PWM
> A44=proprietary, for a particular order.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Q: do they click at any speed?
> Q: what is the duty range on your motherboard? Mine goes 10-10%.
> Q: At the various duties, what speed do your fans go?
> Q: If you connect your PWM to ground (=zero duty) how fast do the fans go?
> 
> Big Q: Any chance the rest of us could get some?
> 
> 
> 
> Real thing huh?
> 
> Product number on that label is not found anywhere on Nidec Servo's site or even on Google anywhere except mentioned here on OCN in skeptical posts.
> Product number has no dash before the last two numbers like every other GT fan.
> None of the trademark logos are on the label like on every other GT fan.
> 
> Doesn't seem like 'real thing' to me at all.
> 
> Edit: Don't get me wrong. I hope they are the real deal. I just see many differences between them and what I know are the real thing, and just because they have some numbering system on the back of them that makes sense to you doesn't make me feel reassured they are genuine.
> 
> If you want to buy them, they have been for sale for at least a couple years now on Chinese sites. I gave a couple links in one of my previous posts.
> 
> http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/39348594833/?cate=search
> ^ Look at the images provided. Notice how the packaging looks nothing like the Nidec Servo packaging on retail Gentle Typhoons. It apparently ships in a box with this fan company's name on it. Hmmmm?
> 
> Here's another one with a different model number on it:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.bsO0is&id=13569813505&ns=1#detail
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong. Heck, I hope I'm the one that's wrong because if these are legit I'm going to snag some of them up. I'm just sayin' I'm from Missouri because I am.
Click to expand...

I have been to Servo's site. Like the sites of many manufacturers, fans are listed only by their main names, not variations, and not customer-specific fans.

Those pictured in Yoyo and Taobao look like Nidec, not Scythe fans, even though the Yoyo site says it is peddling Scythe. @*Widdyjudas*  did your fans come in Scythe packaging?

Duty is the PWM %. It ranges from zero to 100%. You can set it in BIOS, but on Auto it is the variation in duty% that causes fan speed to change on a PWM fan.

Thank you for the info.

@Widdyjudas-- saw your info. Yup. Non-Scythe packaging. Straight from Nidec. Only way to get PWM GT's.

Keep them. I may try to buy some and compare. I have four from the group buy.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Thanks for your info, I'm not really sure How many % pwm this fan. I'm pretty sure I set it to auto in bios.
I got custom packing, just like the picture from Yoyo. Inside, there are only normal screw and rubber screw and of course the fan. No packing from scythe, since its the seller said he directly ordered oem from Nidec servo in builk qty.
Are you sure no need to return this fan? I still have time for the return policy, and I will not report the store, unless someone can give me hard proofs that this is 100% fake.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you set it to auto in bios, then the duty cycle's raising and lowering with your core temp. It won't be at a fixed %, one of the many benefits of pwm


----------



## Widdyjudas

Yes, actually its not fixed. I can hear the fan contantly adjusting speed. According to hwmonitor, it reports around 1570-1650rpm at 60% bios auto.


----------



## kpoeticg

The duty cycle probly ranges ~1100-2150 then. Nice


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

How did I not know this club existed?!?!?!



Got 11 of these bad boys


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have been to Servo's site. Like the sites of many manufacturers, fans are listed only by their main names, not variations, and not customer-specific fans.
> 
> Those pictured in Yoyo and Taobao look like Nidec, not Scythe fans, even though the Yoyo site says it is peddling Scythe. @*Widdyjudas* did your fans come in Scythe packaging?
> 
> Duty is the PWM %. It ranges from zero to 100%. You can set it in BIOS, but on Auto it is the variation in duty% that causes fan speed to change on a PWM fan.
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> @Widdyjudas
> -- saw your info. Yup. Non-Scythe packaging. Straight from Nidec. Only way to get PWM GT's.
> 
> Keep them. I may try to buy some and compare. I have four from the group buy.


What are you talking about?

Scythe was only a distributor of Nidec Servo's Gentle Typhoon fans before Nidec Servo kicked Scythe to the curb last December. Nidec Servo has always manufactured the fans and the packaging for Gentle Typhoons. There has never been a mention of 'Scythe' on the packaging for any of the GT fans. They have never been 'Scythe' fans. Scythe just handled distribution for them to retailers.

This is genuine Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon packaging:



The (knockoff?) PWM Gentle Typhoon fan from Yoyo is pictured on the description tab as coming in packaging that has "XEC" name/logo from what I assume is some Chinese fan company name on the box, that AFAICT has nothing to do with Nidec Servo.





The only way I would believe that is a genuine Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon fan would be if it was showing up for sale with reputable retailers or if someone from Nidec Servo were to confirm it. I have emailed Nidec servo to ask, but I don't expect anyone will reply. I've emailed them several times before and they never have gotten back to me yet about anything.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Like I said, the seller directly OEM the fan from Nidec Servo in large qty. He did not buy the fan from Scythe. The reason for that packing he said is because the fan comes with only bulk packing, with no individual packing from Nidec Servo. So they have to provide individual packing to sell it.
There are no XEC branding on the fan, like you saw in my picture. However, yes the back side logo is quite different from the Scythe GT.
I can understand that you guys from western country are often skeptical with eastern market, especially one from China...
I did not say that my fan is absolutely genuine, I'm still 50-50 now. Too bad its already passed the return policy, so I just have to keep these fan.
I do hope that Nidec servo can reply your message. If they said its fake, then I can report the store since the website said no fake goods. For now, I might be wasting 40usd already








Maybe its time to re-consider those noctua industrial fan


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have been to Servo's site. Like the sites of many manufacturers, fans are listed only by their main names, not variations, and not customer-specific fans.
> 
> Those pictured in Yoyo and Taobao look like Nidec, not Scythe fans, even though the Yoyo site says it is peddling Scythe. @*Widdyjudas* did your fans come in Scythe packaging?
> 
> Duty is the PWM %. It ranges from zero to 100%. You can set it in BIOS, but on Auto it is the variation in duty% that causes fan speed to change on a PWM fan.
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> @Widdyjudas
> -- saw your info. Yup. Non-Scythe packaging. Straight from Nidec. Only way to get PWM GT's.
> 
> Keep them. I may try to buy some and compare. I have four from the group buy.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Scythe was only a distributor of Nidec Servo's Gentle Typhoon fans before Nidec Servo kicked Scythe to the curb last December. Nidec Servo has always manufactured the fans and the packaging for Gentle Typhoons. There has never been a mention of 'Scythe' on the packaging for any of the GT fans. They have never been 'Scythe' fans. Scythe just handled distribution for them to retailers.
> 
> This is genuine Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> The (knockoff?) PWM Gentle Typhoon fan from Yoyo is pictured on the description tab as coming in packaging that has "XEC" name/logo from what I assume is some Chinese fan company name on the box, that AFAICT has nothing to do with Nidec Servo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I would believe that is a genuine Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon fan would be if it was showing up for sale with reputable retailers or if someone from Nidec Servo were to confirm it. I have emailed Nidec servo to ask, but I don't expect anyone will reply. I've emailed them several times before and they never have gotten back to me yet about anything.
Click to expand...

I don't know about you, but on the upper part of the left side of the box (as seen from the front) is a printed panel that has the Scythe logo and says "Distribution . . . Scythe Co. Ltd." etc. Look at your boxes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Like I said, the seller directly OEM the fan from Nidec Servo in large qty. He did not buy the fan from Scythe. The reason for that packing he said is because the fan comes with only bulk packing, with no individual packing from Nidec Servo. So they have to provide individual packing to sell it.
> There are no XEC branding on the fan, like you saw in my picture. However, yes the back side logo is quite different from the Scythe GT.
> I can understand that you guys from western country are often skeptical with eastern market, especially one from China...
> I did not say that my fan is absolutely genuine, I'm still 50-50 now. Too bad its already passed the return policy, so I just have to keep these fan.
> I do hope that Nidec servo can reply your message. If they said its fake, then I can report the store since the website said no fake goods. For now, I might be wasting 40usd already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its time to re-consider those noctua industrial fan


This ^. Compared to Scythe US prices, $20 is a bit high. But these are 2150 rpm PWM fans -- basically the optimum fan. I am s-o-o-o- tempted. As for Chinese sites, I bought my NH-D14 from a Hong Kong vendor. All went smoothly.


----------



## Widdyjudas

I can trust Hongkong vendor more than Chinese vendor...
Hongkong got those Genuine quality certificate and I usually went to Hongkong store to buy electronic goods rather than to buy in China. Also, Hongkong pricing is cheaper than China.
However, chinese market is much more larger than Hongkong. Many items available at Chinese store that are not available in Hongkong.
Those case lab casing, I can buy it from chinese vendor if I want, but I can't find one from Hongkong.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Compared to Scythe US prices, $20 is a bit high. But these are 2150 rpm PWM fans -- basically the optimum fan. I am s-o-o-o- tempted. As for Chinese sites, I bought my NH-D14 from a Hong Kong vendor. All went smoothly.


I just had three of them in my cart but choked when I saw the total price with shipping etc lol. ($115.00 for three)
Think I'll keep hoping to find some on this side of the pond.


----------



## veryrarium

I got curious about this 2150rpm PWM version as I was wishing for an even lower rpm range PWM GT than my PWM-ized AP-29, and as I'm a Japanese native I just called the Nidec Servo customer service at the number given here:
http://www.nidec-servo.com/jp/sales/css.html

I explained the situation and asked if this 2150rpm PWM version is real or fake, here is a summary of the answers I got from the person i talked with.

- Nidec Servo has officially manufactured a non-PWM 2150rpm version of GT but never a PWM 2150rpm version.
- Nidec Servo possibly has manufactured customized variants of GT that are catered to specific requests of some companies as part of their electronic devices incl. server products but has never packaged and sold any customized variants of GT fans by themselves.
- Under some rare circumstances it is possible that those UL and CE certificate markings are not printed on the label in the center for those custom catered ones by the request of the customer by replacing the Nidec Servo label with the customer's label, but never if the label is the Nidec Servo's unmodified one.
- There have been some reports of products that are made to look like Nidec Servo ones that they are aware of but they cannot disclose in this conversation what kind of legal procedures they seek to follow with regards to such products.

(sorry for my poor translation into English.)

That's about it. Hope that clarifies a bit.


----------



## Widdyjudas

your explanation didn't really explain if my gt 2150pwm is really fake or not. Its still 50-50 chance... Like I explained, the seller got custom order from Nidec Servo. They come in bulk packing with no individual packing from Nidec servo. That is what the seller explained to me.
Again, I dont know if its genuine or not and I don't think I care anymore since I can't return it. I consider this a bad 40usd investment...
I think its time for me to buy those noctua fans.


----------



## Nightingale

A stubborn Japanese company, who would have figured.

Nidec has a massive opportunity to parter up with the likes of Corsair, Coolmaster or any major well known established american PC company and turn there AP line of fans into the #1 de facto standard for the mainstream industry. I don't understand why they just on there buts and are content with only selling to the commercial sector. The demand for these fans is gargantuous

Just think if they invested into a consumer branded version and decked it out like NB does, it would be a top seller. If they decided to partner with an american company, that company would spend or invest big time into creating(factual, since there is no need to lie or exaggerated) marketing material to inform Joe Blow that this bad boy exists and what it's capable of.

Take a note from Noctua. Ugly, overpriced for what you pay, and yet you go around and talk to people in other forums and pc shops and they are all convinced Noctua is the creme dela creme.

Has Nidec ever commented on why they have no ambitions to expand and pursure the mainstream market?


----------



## Kokin

Maybe they don't want to expand to mainstream because they wouldn't be able to satiate the demand, especially when commercial is their target audience. We already know how fast Gentle Typhoons can sell out and if it did get mainstream, I could definitely imagine the demand becoming ridiculous.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> your explanation didn't really explain if my gt 2150pwm is really fake or not. Its still 50-50 chance... Like I explained, the seller got custom order from Nidec Servo. They come in bulk packing with no individual packing from Nidec servo. That is what the seller explained to me.
> Again, I dont know if its genuine or not and I don't think I care anymore since I can't return it. I consider this a bad 40usd investment...
> I think its time for me to buy those noctua fans.


Check out the performance of the fans. GT's run a long time when you remove the power. There is no bearing noise. If these fans perform well, then you have made a great buy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Maybe they don't want to expand to mainstream because they wouldn't be able to satiate the demand, especially when commercial is their target audience. We already know how fast Gentle Typhoons can sell out and if it did get mainstream, I could definitely imagine the demand becoming ridiculous.


Nidec is known to be a prickly company to deal with. For one thing, they really don't like making PWM fans. I get the impression they like selling large lots to commercial customers.

OTOH, there are their consumer boxes. I can't explain those, unless they are Scythe.

And yes, the 2150 rpm PWM GT really fills a niche. The ideal fan. Too bad shipping costs nearly as much as the fan.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Maybe they don't want to expand to mainstream because they wouldn't be able to satiate the demand, especially when commercial is their target audience. We already know how fast Gentle Typhoons can sell out and if it did get mainstream, I could definitely imagine the demand becoming ridiculous.


So your saying a company does not want to grow and increase profits in this day and age, hard to believe. There is a cash pot waiting with there name written on it. There must be some other reason why they refuse to expand. This question what that reason is.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> And yes, the 2150 rpm PWM GT really fills a niche. The ideal fan. Too bad shipping costs nearly as much as the fan.


I am very happy I grabbed some PWM AP-29's for $14 a peice a few months ago. They are inaudible when gaming, the only time they ever need to rev up. Even then I only run them at 2400 rpm max, since anything above that speeds net's no additional cooling performance on my 480mm RAD.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> So your saying a company does not want to grow and increase profits in this day and age, hard to believe. There is a cash pot waiting with there name written on it. There must be some other reason why they refuse to expand. This question what that reason is.


It does seem hard to believe, but a lot of companies/people prefer to stay in a smaller segment instead of expanding. I know plenty of food places that refuse to expand to more than that one location despite people waiting outside for hours on a daily basis.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Here is the packaging that I got from the gt2150 pwm.



On the bottom right, It says Nidec Servo custom order.

I must say the fans perform well compared to my CM stock fans. My Cpu and Gpu are cooler by approx 3c. No clicking or bearing sound.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> A stubborn Japanese company, who would have figured.
> 
> Nidec has a massive opportunity to parter up with the likes of Corsair, Coolmaster or any major well known established american PC company and turn there AP line of fans into the #1 de facto standard for the mainstream industry. I don't understand why they just on there buts and are content with only selling to the commercial sector. The demand for these fans is gargantuous
> 
> Just think if they invested into a consumer branded version and decked it out like NB does, it would be a top seller. If they decided to partner with an american company, that company would spend or invest big time into creating(factual, since there is no need to lie or exaggerated) marketing material to inform Joe Blow that this bad boy exists and what it's capable of.
> 
> Take a note from Noctua. Ugly, overpriced for what you pay, and yet you go around and talk to people in other forums and pc shops and they are all convinced Noctua is the creme dela creme.
> 
> Has Nidec ever commented on why they have no ambitions to expand and pursure the mainstream market?


Any of the main fan manufacturers could to be honest. Delta, Nidec, Sanyo, and a few others all could.

San Ace with their 25mm and 38mm "G" series of fans could, as could Delta with a sub-2000 rpm AFB series of fans.

Yeah I have seen Noctua, they undervolt well, and to be honest, their A15 are not terrible 140mm fans, but there are better fans out there. I'd agree that for their performance, that they are overhyped and for the money, their priceerformance ratio is lacking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It does seem hard to believe, but a lot of companies/people prefer to stay in a smaller segment instead of expanding. I know plenty of food places that refuse to expand to more than that one location despite people waiting outside for hours on a daily basis.


I see what you are saying there. But it would be as an OEM to another company like say, Corsair, or whomever wanted to order these fans. That and we are not talking about a family owned business here, we are talking about a large multinational corporation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Here is the packaging that I got from the gt2150 pwm.
> I must say the fans perform well compared to my CM stock fans. My Cpu and Gpu are cooler by approx 3c. No clicking or bearing sound.


Thanks for sharing with us. +Rep.

These fans will outperform CM's by quite a bit. CM usually tends to overexaggerate its fan specs and without an accurate PQ curve from CM, it's really hard to compare.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> So your saying a company does not want to grow and increase profits in this day and age, hard to believe. There is a cash pot waiting with there name written on it. There must be some other reason why they refuse to expand. This question what that reason is.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem hard to believe, but a lot of companies/people prefer to stay in a smaller segment instead of expanding. I know plenty of food places that refuse to expand to more than that one location despite people waiting outside for hours on a daily basis.
Click to expand...

In all honesty, supplying products to commercial clients is much easier. Not near the advertising and marketing needed. Make a good product, develop a good market base and there is little to worry about.

The retail side is very cut-throat and base more on advertising and marketing hype / gimmicks than having a better product.

By not getting into the mainstream market they avoid all of ths hype and gimmick advertising.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Maybe they don't want to expand to mainstream because they wouldn't be able to satiate the demand, especially when commercial is their target audience. We already know how fast Gentle Typhoons can sell out and if it did get mainstream, I could definitely imagine the demand becoming ridiculous.


They don't need to get involved in the cut throat marketing side of things. They could partner up with another distributor ( basically make custom order fans for say as an example: Corsair) and let them handle all the hassle on the retail side. All Nidec would have to do is manufacturer and supply the fans to there Retail/consumer counter part. I never once implied that Nidec should ever get directly involved on the consumer side. I think it's well understood by now they have no desire to do so. This is why scythe was the middle man(distributor) between Nidec and the consumers.

Which brings up another point, why did Nidec drop scythe as there distributor?


----------



## Wihglah

Woohoo!

Just found some AP-14s on Evil-Bay. Ordered 3.

edit:



OMG!

People tell you how good they are, but having them in person - wow.

They are amazing.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> How did I not know this club existed?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 11 of these bad boys


Somebody here that has got these fans, please can you tell me if they are original or at least if their quality is good?


----------



## Velict

I just went ahead and ordered some koolance fans.

It was either cheap, powerful fans or some scythes, and scythes don't make these anymore. Also, Nidec sells the ap 29's I want for 27 dollars each.... and the shipping is hell.


----------



## scamperor

I've bought 5 of those special GT2150 PWM fans from taobao many months back. It's definitely a genuine GT fan, just that it's specially customised. Fan spins butter-smooth like all other GT fans


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scamperor*
> 
> I've bought 5 of those special GT2150 PWM fans from taobao many months back. It's definitely a genuine GT fan, just that it's specially customised. Fan spins butter-smooth like all other GT fans


Was it the D1225C12-00770 on foresight.taobao.com or the ones like Widdyjudas showed (D1225C12-B6ZPA44)?


----------



## scamperor

It;s the D1225C12B6ZPA44, same as the one from Widdyjudas. Nicely sleeved and PWM ready.

Looks like the Gentle Typhoons are not about to die yet. Recommend to loot these and connect to motherboard directly.


----------



## Widdyjudas

So my GT2150 pwm is the real deal? You sure? Glad to hear that, but I already changed it to Noctua Nfff12 industrial 2000pwm...


----------



## scamperor

Yeah. No need to doubt their authenticity. Bought mine in May 2013. Collated details so far:

D1225C12-00770 -> GT1850 PWM
D1225C12B6ZPA44 -> GT2150 PWM

Having PWM function alone makes them better than the usual AP15 that was mass-produced back then.


__
https://flic.kr/p/oeRUH1


----------



## Roxxas049

How do I go about getting some of these D1225C12-00770 fans in the US?


----------



## DCG909

I've had 4 "normal" AP-15's for about 1,5 years now, of which two died (started making a humming noice...)
As a sort of experiment I got a AP-29 6 months ago.

3 days ago I heard a new noise.. coming from the AP-29 :/
It sounds somewhat like a gear that isn't running smoothly




The new sound is the "RRRRRR", not the usual "ZZZZZZZ"

I control all my fans trough a lamptron FC5-V2 (voltage controlled).
This fan has mostly been run around 50% speeds, only going to 100% during gaming or benchmarking.
The problem occurs from starting speeds up to 85% (above that speed the regular fan noise becomes loud enough to suppress it)
I've already contacted the store for a RMA, but I'd like to be sure this is a defect, otherwise I'll have to pay investigation costs and transport costs, which would probably be more than the fan is worth...
(Fan costed me 20 euro's, transport to the store alone is 8 euro's already :/)


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCG909*
> 
> I've had 4 "normal" AP-15's for about 1,5 years now, of which two died (started making a humming noice...)
> As a sort of experiment I got a AP-29 6 months ago.
> 
> 3 days ago I heard a new noise.. coming from the AP-29 :/
> It sounds somewhat like a gear that isn't running smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new sound is the "RRRRRR", not the usual "ZZZZZZZ"
> 
> I control all my fans trough a lamptron FC5-V2 (voltage controlled).
> This fan has mostly been run around 50% speeds, only going to 100% during gaming or benchmarking.
> The problem occurs from starting speeds up to 85% (above that speed the regular fan noise becomes loud enough to suppress it)
> I've already contacted the store for a RMA, but I'd like to be sure this is a defect, otherwise I'll have to pay investigation costs and transport costs, which would probably be more than the fan is worth...
> (Fan costed me 20 euro's, transport to the store alone is 8 euro's already :/)


They are not dead fans and there is nothing wrong with them.

The Gentle Typhoon has a "harmonic" rpm range, where if you undervolt it to about 60-80% of operating voltage, the fan will actually get noisier and make a higher pitched noise. If you undervolt to under 7V or above 11V, it should disappear entirely. RMA would do nothing. All 9 bladed Gentle Typhoons suffer from this flaw. The 7 bladed ones don't have this flaw because of the ring.

I'd compare your AP29 to the other AP29 videos on Youtube. It sounds normal to me, but it's hard to tell. All fans at 3000 rpm have a distinct noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> So my GT2150 pwm is the real deal? You sure? Glad to hear that, but I already changed it to Noctua Nfff12 industrial 2000pwm...


99% sure at this point.

The Gentle Typhoon will probably at most given noise levels vastly outperform your Noctua NF12 for radiator and CPU cooler use in terms of decibels to temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scamperor*
> 
> I've bought 5 of those special GT2150 PWM fans from taobao many months back. It's definitely a genuine GT fan, just that it's specially customised. Fan spins butter-smooth like all other GT fans


How much were they on Taobao?

It's not possible to get them living outside of China, save through a 3rd party agent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> How do I go about getting some of these D1225C12-00770 fans in the US?


You can get 2150 PWM Gentle Typhoons in North America. Outrageous price if you want it in North America though.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Servo-12025-D1225C12-00770-12V-0-049A-4Wire-Server-Fan-Gentle-Typhoon-GT1850-PWM-Silent-Fan/554797867.html

There's got to be a better way somehow. Probably through Taobao + an agent as the quote above hints.


----------



## DCG909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> They are not dead fans and there is nothing wrong with them.
> 
> The Gentle Typhoon has a "harmonic" rpm range, where if you undervolt it to about 60-80% of operating voltage, the fan will actually get noisier and make a higher pitched noise. If you undervolt to under 7V or above 11V, it should disappear entirely. RMA would do nothing. All 9 bladed Gentle Typhoons suffer from this flaw. The 7 bladed ones don't have this flaw because of the ring.
> 
> I'd compare your AP29 to the other AP29 videos on Youtube. It sounds normal to me, but it's hard to tell. All fans at 3000 rpm have a distinct noise.
> 99% sure at this point.


So it's probably just my mind screwing me around?
Previously the pump was the loudest object in my pc (resonating like hell at the bottom of my case (HAF932), but I fixed that a week and a half ago (shoggy sandwich), so now my ears probably focused on the fan noise again -.-"

Ah, well, that's life I suppose :/

Thanks for your advise









Oh, and one of the AP-15's seems to have been ok after all, so that one is taking the AP-29's place for now again


----------



## Widdyjudas

Wow, 78usd for usa market lol... No matter how good the gt is, that price is not worth it.
I'm using the noctua and GT for case fan. Yes, the Noctua at 1400rpm are louder than GT at 1500rpm. My noctua industrial fan got this noticeable humming like motor or bearing sound, not sure.


----------



## scamperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Wow, 78usd for usa market lol... No matter how good the gt is, that price is not worth it.
> I'm using the noctua and GT for case fan. Yes, the Noctua at 1400rpm are louder than GT at 1500rpm. My noctua industrial fan got this noticeable humming like motor or bearing sound, not sure.


Yeah, I shipped through an agent. It was darn cheap through sea shipping, though of course it took some time.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scamperor*
> 
> Yeah, I shipped through an agent. It was darn cheap through sea shipping, though of course it took some time.


Cost?

Was considering this or setting up a massdrop group buy. The agent part seemed sketchy because you don't get the shipping quote until after the thing arrives to them.


----------



## Dessicant

I'm interested in getting a couple of the AP-15s but I seem to have run into a problem. In Taobao's account creation there's a field for USA region then it asks for a 6 digit pin number that it sends through text but it I only get a 5 digit pin and the site won't accept it. I want to see how much shipping is to the states before going through with it. Thinking about upgrading my case fans from S-Flex E's but if the final cost is too high I might have to go with something else.

@scamperor, how did you find an agent to purchase through?

The San Ace 9S1212*M*4011 and the PWM version seem interesting but costs a pretty penny and they don't come with fan headers which adds to the cost. The 9S1212*F*4011 can be found for cheaper but I'm afraid it might be a tad loud for my preference and can they be PWM modded?. If all else fails I may have to settle for some NF-S12A's.


----------



## scamperor

I found an agent through an Internet search. There's quite a few agents who can ship from China to Singapore (my place of stay), so it's not difficult, especially how cheap they charge for sea shipping.

Saw this though, but not sure if it works for all countries: Taobao International Forwarding?


----------



## Roxxas049

I just got my first shipment of Gentle Typhoon fans today and OMG! these things are build like bricks. I keep looking at them trying to figure out where all this weight is coming from. These are just ap 13's but they are silent and move a good bit of air for a low speed fan.


----------



## Dyaems

The Gentle Typhoon series are the heaviest fans that I have ever held, with the exception of those 120x38mm fans, of course.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the noctua nf12 better than the ap-29 pwm?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Well, I posted many doubts that those PWM 1850/2150rpm GTs could be the real deal, but after reading some of the more recent posts here I guess they may be. I don't understand how though. Heck, Dazmode (Canada's Watercooling store) got in touch with Nidec Servo and tried to order some fans from them, looking for a bulk order, and they told him they will not sell any Gentle Typhoons for anything less than a 10,000 fan per yr commitment.

http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
Quote:


> I'm finally talking to Nidec. They should tell me about MOQ shortly and that will settle it for us.


.
Quote:


> Update on Nidec.
> No deal, they are not interested in anything that less than 10 000 fans per year.


So how is it that some people have managed to get Nidec Servo to fill a custom order for PWM versions of their fans? If they were ordering that many I'd assume the markets everywhere would be flooded with the things.


----------



## scamperor

Well, take into account how huge China is and how many PC / tech companies are there. It's damn easy to get a 10,000 pc / year order and share among a few of themselves. The GT 2150rpm etc is sold by quite a few guys at taobao.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the noctua nf12 better than the ap-29 pwm?


Apples to oranges - they have entirely different range of operation. NF-F12 goes from 300-1500 rpm, while the AP-29 with PWM mod starts at 1250 rpm and goes up to 3000 rpm.

I would certainly expect however, that AP-29 at lowest speed will have a nicer tone and push more air through a radiator than the NF-F12 at highest speed. But I can't find any direct comparisons for you - most reviews of the AP29 use voltage control, not PWM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Dazmode (Canada's Watercooling store) got in touch with Nidec Servo and tried to order some fans from them, looking for a bulk order, and they told him they will not sell any Gentle Typhoons for anything less than a 10,000 fan per yr commitment.


Interesting, but disappointing


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the noctua nf12 better than the ap-29 pwm?
> 
> 
> 
> Apples to oranges - they have entirely different range of operation. NF-F12 goes from 300-1500 rpm, while the AP-29 with PWM mod starts at 1250 rpm and goes up to 3000 rpm.
> 
> I would certainly expect however, that AP-29 at lowest speed will have a nicer tone and push more air through a radiator than the NF-F12 at highest speed. But I can't find any direct comparisons for you - most reviews of the AP29 use voltage control, not PWM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Dazmode (Canada's Watercooling store) got in touch with Nidec Servo and tried to order some fans from them, looking for a bulk order, and they told him they will not sell any Gentle Typhoons for anything less than a 10,000 fan per yr commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, but disappointing
Click to expand...

I have both, and I have done the PWM mod to my AP-29. I have not formally compared them, because the Noctua was brought in at about the same time they stopped selling the AP-29


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have both, and I have done the PWM mod to my AP-29. I have not formally compared them, because the Noctua was brought in at about the same time they stopped selling the AP-29


Can you compare both for me though? The ap-29 is loud at full speed for my gpu rad. I don't know if the noctua would be a better choice?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you compare both for me though? The ap-29 is loud at full speed for my gpu rad. I don't know if the noctua would be a better choice?


Turn the AP-29 down to lowest duty cycle, is it still loud?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Turn the AP-29 down to lowest duty cycle, is it still loud?


Not that loud. The only problem is that the PWM signal fed to the fan is coming from the GPU and that makes it full range? Although, I can modify the fan curve of the GPU if I like.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Turn the AP-29 down to lowest duty cycle, is it still loud?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that loud. The only problem is that the PWM signal fed to the fan is coming from the GPU and that makes it full range? Although, I can modify the fan curve of the GPU if I like.
Click to expand...

I do not have time to formally compare the two fans right now. But to convert your AP-29 fan to PWM, this will show you how it is done. It shows an AP-29 converted to PWM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I do not have time to formally compare the two fans right now. But to convert your AP-29 fan to PWM, this will show you how it is done. It shows an AP-29 converted to PWM.


My AP-29 is already PWM-converted. What's next though?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, I posted many doubts that those PWM 1850/2150rpm GTs could be the real deal, but after reading some of the more recent posts here I guess they may be. I don't understand how though. Heck, Dazmode (Canada's Watercooling store) got in touch with Nidec Servo and tried to order some fans from them, looking for a bulk order, and they told him they will not sell any Gentle Typhoons for anything less than a 10,000 fan per yr commitment.
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally talking to Nidec. They should tell me about MOQ shortly and that will settle it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on Nidec.
> No deal, they are not interested in anything that less than 10 000 fans per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how is it that some people have managed to get Nidec Servo to fill a custom order for PWM versions of their fans? If they were ordering that many I'd assume the markets everywhere would be flooded with the things.
Click to expand...

i have as well and it is a pain in the bum, they wont do pwm for less then 5000MOQ ( would not even give me a price- after they talked to china branch ) also non pwm is 100MOQ

in other news just ordered 100 4250 ( AP30s ) GTs i have 2 currently ill post a pic of one soon,

but yea glad to be aboard if we wanna do some orders i have the name of a supplier in the US of nidecs fyi ( and phone number )

i wanted 5200 rpm but i cant do 5000 pieces atm maybe at a later date

also to note, my wife speaks chinese and can order direct as well. still was expensive after shipping more then buying them in the us was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> I just got my first shipment of Gentle Typhoon fans today and OMG! these things are build like bricks. I keep looking at them trying to figure out where all this weight is coming from. These are just ap 13's but they are silent and move a good bit of air for a low speed fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> 3 - This picture shows the backs of the fans and the blades (AP-15 on the left and AP-29 on the right). On the paper on the right there is the clip in the middle of the page and to the right, very small, if that flies off have fun finding it, I have already lost one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it flew away never to be seen again.


you can see the weight and magnet, that is all the weight but also the silence

nidec isnt a cheap fan as it is designed for industrial useage, as i called all over the world trying to order direct, they really questioned my use as i said for my personal computer, " there is a MOQ of at least 100 and some models more, you cant buy 1 or 2 " is basically what they kept telling me, what they dont know is i caselabs my stuffs


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

FWIW @lowfat has been using a heatgun to remove and install the blades on his GTs with out having to remove that pin clip or anything. He's been dying all of his GT's blades black, and he says that he heats up the hub and the blades slide right off/on which as he describes it is waaaay easier than removing them from the back. The metal part of the hub stays in place and just the plastic part slides off/on. You might ask him about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Although this isn't exactly water-cooling, I bet the water-cooling crew uses more Gentle Typhoons than anyone else. If you want to remove your fan blades to dye or paint them you don't need any tools besides a heatgun. Use a heatgun on low on the front of the fan. Heating the center and the sides of the hub. You should just easily be able to slide the fan blades off the hub after the glue starts to let go. No messing with c-clips or need to lube the shafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-39.jpg.html


http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-11.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Hmm. Didn't know about this thread. For those who haven't seen this in the watercooling thread. I did a little 140mm mod w/ my GTs recently.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li-inverted-edition/820_20#post_22692087

And it really didn't seem to have a noticable impact on noise or air flow through a radiator.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

That mod is so awesome looking.


----------



## Mega Man

they shipped


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Hmm. Didn't know about this thread. For those who haven't seen this in the watercooling thread. I did a little 140mm mod w/ my GTs recently.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li-inverted-edition/820_20#post_22692087
> 
> And it really didn't seem to have a noticable impact on noise or air flow through a radiator.


Awesome mod.


----------



## HothTron

There not longer being made now right?


----------



## Mega Man

incorrect. they are no longer sold by scythe, basically they lost their license for w.e. reason


----------



## HothTron

Who's making/reselling them nowadays?


----------



## Mega Man

no one,

nidec servo has always made them, and you can find them around


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Who's making/reselling them nowadays?


Basically, you'll have to buy overpriced ones online (Ebay, Taobao, local listings) or try to buy them directly from Nidec Servo.


----------



## Mega Man

correction, from one of nidecs suppliers

they dont sell to end users often, there is a middle man you go through


----------



## hyp36rmax

I miss the Gentle Typhoons....







I want more AP-29's


----------



## kevindd992002

Sorry, but what happened again with the AP-29's? I no longer find them in PPCS website which I did before.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry, but what happened again with the AP-29's? I no longer find them in PPCS website which I did before.


Scythe is no longer a distributor of Gentle Typhoons which have been discontinued. We're still hoping Nidec Servo will partner with another manufacturer to distribute these fans again. It would be nice if Nidec had a retail channel we can get these, besides third parties.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Scythe is no longer a distributor of Gentle Typhoons which have been discontinued. We're still hoping Nidec Servo will partner with another manufacturer to distribute these fans again. It would be nice if Nidec had a retail channel we can get these, besides third parties.


Oh ok. So they are nowhere to be found right now?

How does an AP-29 compare to a Helix 120 PWM at the same speed?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. So they are nowhere to be found right now?
> 
> How does an AP-29 compare to a Helix 120 PWM at the same speed?


Significantly better IMO. Helix' aren't great fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Significantly better IMO. Helix' aren't great fans.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kevindd992002

Where can I buy another ap-29?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. So they are nowhere to be found right now?
> 
> How does an AP-29 compare to a Helix 120 PWM at the same speed?
> 
> 
> 
> Significantly better IMO. Helix' aren't great fans.
Click to expand...

I concur.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I concur.


It's unfortunate though that even in our country the AP-29 are already out of stock. I'm not sure where to buy from?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate though that even in our country the AP-29 are already out of stock. I'm not sure where to buy from?
Click to expand...

You live in the Philippines. They make San Aces there.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You live in the Philippines. They make San Aces there.


I just learned something new


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You live in the Philippines. They make San Aces there.


Yes they do. Any good performing San Ace PWM in particular? What I have are the old San Aces without any PWM control and are really loud.


----------



## ehume

I have some 9S1212P4M011 fans that are wonderful. Their rpm's max out in the 1800's, and they have no clicking. Seasonic uses F's and H's in their PSU's, with no discernible clicking. I would highly recommend all of those.

If you can't get any of them, the special order available in China for 2150 rpm GT's looks to be a sweet fan. And shipping to you has to be much less than shipping to the US.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have some 9S1212P4M011 fans that are wonderful. Their rpm's max out in the 1800's, and they have no clicking. Seasonic uses F's and H's in their PSU's, with no discernible clicking. I would highly recommend all of those.
> 
> If you can't get any of them, the *special order available in China for 2150 rpm GT's* looks to be a sweet fan. And shipping to you has to be much less than shipping to the US.


Can you please direct us to this?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have some 9S1212P4M011 fans that are wonderful. Their rpm's max out in the 1800's, and they have no clicking. Seasonic uses F's and H's in their PSU's, with no discernible clicking. I would highly recommend all of those.
> 
> If you can't get any of them, the *special order available in China for 2150 rpm GT's* looks to be a sweet fan. And shipping to you has to be much less than shipping to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please direct us to this?
Click to expand...

Start here, and follow the posts from there.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Start here, and follow the posts from there.


Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have some 9S1212P4M011 fans that are wonderful. Their rpm's max out in the 1800's, and they have no clicking. Seasonic uses F's and H's in their PSU's, with no discernible clicking. I would highly recommend all of those.
> 
> If you can't get any of them, the special order available in China for 2150 rpm GT's looks to be a sweet fan. And shipping to you has to be much less than shipping to the US.


Oh ok. Among the S12121P4M011, F's and Hs's, which is the best? When you say F's and H's do you just replace the P in the first complete model number you gave?

Oh ok. Are the GT 2150's PWM also?


----------



## ozzy1925

i find this place selling various GentleTyphoons http://shop.dimastech.it/en/watercooling-fans/3 .Do you think are they genuine nidec ones?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i find this place selling various GentleTyphoons http://shop.dimastech.it/en/watercooling-fans/3 .Do you think are they genuine nidec ones?


I'm sure they are legit, but they have two of the high speed GTs and the AP-15 listed, but they are not showing as being in stock. It says "Available at least in 7 days" which I assume means it will take at least 7 days to get them in stock, and I suspect they may be unaware that they are not distributed by Scythe any more and / or may not have updated their listings to reflect as much. Might be worth trying to place an order for the AP-15s just to see what comes of it.


----------



## ozzy1925

i sent them an email ,lets wait for an answer

edit here is the answer:
Hello, we got confirmation that nidec are no more in production, we're updating the stock availability in this days..thank you

DT Staf


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i sent them an email ,lets wait for an answer
> 
> edit here is the answer:
> Hello, we got confirmation that *nidec are no more in production*, we're updating the stock availability in this days..thank you
> 
> DT Staf


This is the answer that Scythe distributors are giving to the resellers. We know it's in production still, just look at Taobao.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This is the answer that Scythe distributors are giving to the resellers. We know it's in production still, just look at Taobao.


Exactly. I'm willing to buy more even if they didn't have the connectors.


----------



## Mega Man

well they are no longer in production from scythe


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well they are no longer in production from scythe


I was under the impression that Scythe was only the distributor of the product. Their response was probably indicative of the fact that they just have nothing to do with the product any longer. There's no way Nidec would stop production of these fans they are too popular. Too many skus and too much of a money maker.

[Edit] Did everyone (anyone) else see that Tankguys has the ap 45 with the connectors in stock. Well they did as of Friday.... no idea now.


----------



## Mega Man

you dont understand.

nidec is a OEM supply company.

nidec does not produce these unless there is an order,

they have MOQs depending on which model you want

translation they dont produce these for end users but for companies who need fans


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> I was under the impression that Scythe was only the distributor of the product. Their response was probably indicative of the fact that they just have nothing to do with the product any longer. There's no way Nidec would stop production of these fans they are too popular. Too many skus and too much of a money maker.
> 
> [Edit] Did everyone (anyone) else see that Tankguys has the ap 45 with the connectors in stock. Well they did as of Friday.... no idea now.


I believe that is what Rock Man is referring to. I saw Tankguys selling the fans with and without connectors. I just want these Nidec fans back on the market.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> I was under the impression that Scythe was only the distributor of the product. Their response was probably indicative of the fact that they just have nothing to do with the product any longer. There's no way Nidec would stop production of these fans they are too popular. Too many skus and too much of a money maker.
> 
> [Edit] *Did everyone (anyone) else see that Tankguys has the ap 45 with the connectors in stock. Well they did as of Friday.... no idea now*.


Yeah I saw it but their site seems to be broken. It won't let me pay for an order either with paypal or google checkout and their 'contact us' is broken also. I saw their site was offline for several weeks and when it came back up a few weeks back it showed the fans with the connectors as being back in stock, but no matter what I try I can't seem to be able to actually place an order and no way to get in touch with them to find out what is going on. I've tried to contact them too through the PMs here at OCN but no reply. They are showing as having last been on OCN 5/18/14.


----------



## Mega Man

if you want some high speed GTs ( they are loud but you can make them PWM very easily )

http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html

that is where i bought my 100 and they shipped extremely fast was very impressed.


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you want some high speed GTs ( they are loud but you can make them PWM very easily )
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> 
> that is where i bought my 100 and they shipped extremely fast was very impressed.


For me the shipping shows $8... is that for each fan?!


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah I saw it but their site seems to be broken. It won't let me pay for an order either with paypal or google checkout and their 'contact us' is broken also. I saw their site was offline for several weeks and when it came back up a few weeks back it showed the fans with the connectors as being back in stock, but no matter what I try I can't seem to be able to actually place an order and no way to get in touch with them to find out what is going on. I've tried to contact them too through the PMs here at OCN but no reply. They are showing as having last been on OCN 5/18/14.


It may be some kind of glitch on either of our ends because I show the bare wire fans as being out of stock, maybe that's the reason for the bad...(ness)?

[Edit] well I actually just ordered one fan and got conformation from paypal for a fan with a connector, so the site seems to be working.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> It may be some kind of glitch on either of our ends because I show the bare wire fans as being out of stock, maybe that's the reason for the bad...(ness)?


That's the same for me. The 'barebones' fans w/o the connecters are still showing as out of stock but (like I wrote before) "_the fans with the connectors as being back in stock_". Not sure that has anything to do with anything though. The problem for me is if I try to place an order for anything on their site that is in stock it simply will not let me. There are only two options to pay, paypal and google checkout, and both return an error no matter what I try to order or how many times I try both paypal and google checkout return an error every time.

And to top it off their 'contact us' page has not been working either for months now ...

I have ordered from Tankguys MANY times in the past and never had any of these issues, so i don't know what gives.

----

EDIT: OK I think I was able to place an order there finally. For some reason I still got those errors above when I was logged in, but after logging out I was finally able to place an order as a guest (after many attempts). Go figure. Now here's hoping it went through and all's good!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you want some high speed GTs ( they are loud but you can make them PWM very easily )
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> 
> that is where i bought my 100 and they shipped extremely fast was very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> For me the shipping shows $8... is that for each fan?!
Click to expand...

i am willing to bet shipping is based on weight with a min charge just like FCPU and several other sides do it


----------



## kevindd992002

The 2150's in TankGuys aren't PWM, right?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The 2150's in TankGuys aren't PWM, right?


No, they are not PWM. Good luck trying to order any of them from there.

http://www.tankguys.com/cooling-fans.html

Here's another site with AP-15s supposedly in stock that I've also been unable to place an order for them.

http://www.scienceandindustrial.com/191_page_836592.htm

I have doubts either site actually has any in stock. In both instances the sites seem to be glitched.

Tankguys has been out of stock of the fans for like a year or so now, then the whole site went offline for a couple weeks giving page 404 errors or whatnot. When it came back up finally it has been showing them as having the fans with connecters in stock but no way to actually place an order for them, and no way to contact them to ask what's up.

What's more, in the OCN merchant's section the Tankguys forum shows they haven't been logged into OCN in several months now so they don't respond to PMs, and one of the most recent posts there is from someone who apparently actually was able to place an order somehow a couple weeks ago right about the time the site first came back online and the keyboard they bought hasn't shipped. He's given up and filing a paypal dispute iirc.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The 2150's in TankGuys aren't PWM, right?


all of the high speed can be modded to PWM you just have to Solder on a fourth wire

in other news i have modded 2 of mine :O

yes the 2150s are the high speed version


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all of the high speed can be modded to PWM you just have to Solder on a fourth wire
> 
> in other news i have modded 2 of mine :O
> 
> *yes the 2150s are the high speed version*


2150rpm AP-45s are not "the high speed version".

1450rpm AP-14s, 1850rpm AP-15s, and 2150rpm AP-45s makeup their "low speed applications" lineup.
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf



None of the fans listed/shown above are easily converted to PWM like their 'high speed application' lineup which consist of the 3000rpm AP-29, 4250rpm AP-30, and 5000rpm AP-31.
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all of the high speed can be modded to PWM you just have to Solder on a fourth wire
> 
> in other news i have modded 2 of mine :O
> 
> yes the 2150s are the high speed version


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 2150rpm AP-45s are not "the high speed version".
> 
> 1450rpm AP-14s, 1850rpm AP-15s, and 2150rpm AP-45s makeup their "low speed applications" lineup.
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> None of the fans listed/shown above are easily converted to PWM like their 'high speed application' lineup which consist of the 3000rpm AP-29, 4250rpm AP-30, and 5000rpm AP-31.
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf


Yeah, I thought that the 2150's are low speed also. I did modify my AP-29 to a PWM though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all of the high speed can be modded to PWM you just have to Solder on a fourth wire
> 
> in other news i have modded 2 of mine :O
> 
> yes the 2150s are the high speed version
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 2150rpm AP-45s are not "the high speed version".
> 
> 1450rpm AP-14s, 1850rpm AP-15s, and 2150rpm AP-45s makeup their "low speed applications" lineup.
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> None of the fans listed/shown above are easily converted to PWM like their 'high speed application' lineup which consist of the 3000rpm AP-29, 4250rpm AP-30, and 5000rpm AP-31.
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I thought that the 2150's are low speed also. I did modify my AP-29 to a PWM though.
Click to expand...

my bad you both are correct, i musta had a brain fart, idk where i thought 2150 = 3k.... sigh anywho

4 modded now, hoping this weekend when i get all my stuff in ( soldering ) ill be doing all 100 :O

ironically just relized i iwll need more connectors and the shop i use for them are closed for a bit :/


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my bad you both are correct, i musta had a brain fart, idk where i thought 2150 = 3k.... sigh anywho
> 
> 4 modded now, hoping this weekend when i get all my stuff in ( soldering ) ill be doing all 100 :O
> 
> ironically just relized i iwll need more connectors and the shop i use for them are closed for a bit :/


No biggie. We all get things mixed up sometimes. I'm always a little torn with correcting someone here, especially if it's someone who I would normally agree with, as it inevitably sometimes leads to people getting offended, but I always side more with the fact that I wouldn't want others reading stuff on here to waste time & money based on what might have been mistaken advice that I might have been able to help get right. That's also why I like to post links and pics when I can to back up whatever I'm saying, as it forces me to double check myself first off and secondly I find it helps reduce any confusion / arguing about claims I've made.

I'm curious, how low of an rpm are you able to achieve with PWM on those AP-30s iirc you got?


----------



## Mega Man

between 1k and 1.5k supposed to be as low as 1k, i think the 1.5 is just due to the fact they are on a really crappy AIO ( very restrictive and i rag on them as much as i can ) ( seriously why/how to people think asetek make a decent product ) as far as i am concerned if it didnt come preinstalled on my 295x2 they would never of had any of my business, i can not stand patent trolls i wish they just sold them with the water block installed instead of supporting this junky thing

the shroud on the other hand, i am going to incorporate into my build some how... they look epic with radeon lit up

feel free to ignore the labels right now

i have not finished setting this aq up it is now for GPUs only

the first and second as you can see between 1k-1.5k


----------



## Mega Man

sorry to bother everyone but does anyone happen to own a AP-31? preferably a dead one ? if so do they happen to have a pic of the PCB ( in great detail )?


----------



## LocutusH

How is the lifespan of an AP15 say at 1000 rpm?
Should i be worried after 3 years 24/7 ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> How is the lifespan of an AP15 say at 1000 rpm?
> Should i be worried after 3 years 24/7 ?


The MTBF (mean time between failures) of the AP-14, AP-15, and AP-45 (aka AP-00) is rated at 100000 hrs at 35C and 55000 hrs at 60C (AP-14 is 60000 hrs @ 60C).

There is 24*365 = 8760 hrs in a year, so +6 yrs if you are running it in an Easy Bake Oven.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The *MTBF (mean time between failures)* of the AP-14, AP-15, and AP-45 (aka AP-00) is rated at 100000 hrs at 35C and 55000 hrs at 60C (AP-14 is 60000 hrs @ 60C).


This is factually inaccurate.

MBTF is not the standard in the fan industry. The fan industry uses L10 as it's standard.

Check the data sheets:
http://www.nidecamerica.com/fanpdfs/d1225c.pdf

Note that it says L10 Life at 35C, not MBTF.

For an explanation of the difference, please see the following:
http://www.sepa-europe.com/en/technische-info/fans-life-expectancy-mtbf

The L10 is the 10% failure rate after x hours:
Quote:


> The probability factor states the % (the average of an extremely large quantity) that can fail after expiry of a given time. L10 means, that approx. 10% will fail after n operating hours, or in other words, 90% will „survive" this period.


versus MBTF
Quote:


> The MTBF is also frequently quoted. This is the mean period between two errors. As far as fans are concerned an error is equivalent to failure, therefore one should actually refer to MTTF (Mean Time To First Failure). The MTBF of SEPA fans is based on a probability of failure of 63%.


If anything, you have underestimated the reliability of the Gentle Typhoon series of fans.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> This is factually inaccurate.
> 
> MBTF is not the standard in the fan industry. The fan industry uses L10 as it's standard.
> 
> Check the data sheets:
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/fanpdfs/d1225c.pdf
> 
> Note that it says L10 Life at 35C, not MBTF.
> 
> For an explanation of the difference, please see the following:
> http://www.sepa-europe.com/en/technische-info/fans-life-expectancy-mtbf
> 
> The L10 is the 10% failure rate after x hours:
> versus MBTF
> If anything, you have underestimated the reliability of the Gentle Typhoon series of fans.


"factually inaccurate" pffft!









Dude, I posted images the packaging where the specs I quoted came from are shown as "MTBF".
They even call it "MTBF" in 5 different languages.
Here's a more Hi-Res image of the Gentle Typhoon AP-15 box specs:



So clearly the fan industry, Nidec Servo in particular, does use MTBF.


----------



## Mega Man

that is not a nidec package, nidec is an OEM they ship in OEM that is rather a Scythe package, which is a number slapped on them to make people feel good about buying their product esp since they did not nor did they even help design these fans they found them, found that they like them, signed a license agreement which has since fell through

i just saw the first image.

weird i swore scythe put their logo on them, it is possible that that is a newer one then i have :/

i just got up off meh butt.

they ( scythe ) put it on the side, they probably just under their license agreement had to put the servo logo on it


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

So you are saying Scythe made up the specs on the packages? I call bull-oney.

MTBF and L10 are different reliability ratings used throughout all industries. The two don't conflict with each other. To call the stats found right on the product package "a number slapped on them to make people feel good" or "factually inaccurate" without any evidence to back up your claims is a crock full of it.

You both discredit yourselves.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> How is the lifespan of an AP15 say at 1000 rpm?
> Should i be worried after 3 years 24/7 ?


No, but I would consider adding a drop of sewing machine oil to it every year or so, just to make it it keeps running well. Most people forget lubricating a mechanical part is quite important.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> So you are saying Scythe made up the specs on the packages? I call bull-oney.
> 
> MTBF and L10 are different reliability ratings used throughout all industries. The two don't conflict with each other. To call the stats found right on the product package "a number slapped on them to make people feel good" or "factually inaccurate" without any evidence to back up your claims is a crock full of it.
> 
> You both discredit yourselves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Check the data sheets:
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/fanpdfs/d1225c.pdf
> 
> Note that it says L10 Life at 35C, not MBTF.
> 
> For an explanation of the difference, please see the following:
> http://www.sepa-europe.com/en/technische-info/fans-life-expectancy-mtbf


pretty sure that OEM manufacture specs from the manufacture counts as proof, if they rated it in MTBF they would of listed it


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> So you are saying Scythe made up the specs on the packages?


Actually, yes. At least in the CFM dept. You can check this out for yourself. First, go to your AP-14 and AP-15 box(es) and have that (those) with you. Next, go here or here (pdf). The last time I compared them, Scythe had higher numbers.

However, when I tested the GT's I found they all exceeded their specs, both Nidec's and Scythe's.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> So you are saying Scythe made up the specs on the packages? I call bull-oney.


Isn't that the norm for most fan manufacturers?


----------



## sdmf74

Im confused how are those chinese companies selling low speed GT's w/ PWM? They must be fakes cause the only gt's w/ a fourth solder point on the pcb were the black blade (high speed) versions.


----------



## Mega Man

you can purchase the lowspeed from nidec with PWM and RPM scythe however did not
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf

scroll down and you can see the options you can order


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can purchase the lowspeed from nidec with PWM and RPM scythe however did not
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> scroll down and you can see the options you can order


That pdf says Gentle Typhoon and is from 2008-09' They really should make them available for the pc market


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> So you are saying Scythe made up the specs on the packages? I call bull-oney.
> 
> MTBF and L10 are different reliability ratings used throughout all industries. The two don't conflict with each other. To call the stats found right on the product package "a number slapped on them to make people feel good" or "factually inaccurate" *without any evidence* to back up your claims is a crock full of it.
> 
> You both discredit yourselves.


I've linked the Nidec data sheets to you. You said "without any evidence". The data sheets are evidence.

As for what Scythe says on the box, between the two, I'd rather trust Nidec Servo's numbers rather than Scythe's since they're the original manufacturer.

If you want to verify, you'd have to run a large sample of fans at 100,000 hours at 35C as described in Nidec's catalogue to see what percentage die. Alternatively, you could just email Nidec about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Isn't that the norm for most fan manufacturers?


That happens frequently for consumer fans, but not usually for industrial fans.

Generally the industrial fan manufacturers are more honest about their methodology. For example, they usually state they they are measuring from 1m away.

Equally important, they provide a PQ curve on their fans, which can be used to compare real world performance. If anything, their specs from my experiences tends to err on the conservative side because industrial fan makers need to account for the bottom 5% of their fans. Consumer fans generally are under less stringent quality control.

General rules to remember:

*Fan's Laws:*
- Airflow is directly proportional to rpm (ex: 2x rpm = 2x rpm)
- Static pressure is the square of rpm (ex: A 2000 rpm fan will provide 4x the static pressure of that same fan at 1000 rpm)
- Power needed to drive the fan is to the cube of rpm (ex: A 2000 rpm fan needs 8x the power and therefore, 8x the current than that same fan at 1000 rpm).

http://www.greenheck.com/library/articles/10

*Generally for db:*
- Nidec recommends that you add 18.1 db for doubling the rpm (noise is roughly between a 5-6 degree function).

dB2 = dB1 + 60 log (N2/N1)

For example:
If a fan produces 20 db at 1000 rpm, then db at 2000 rpm would be approximately

db2 = 20 db + 60 log (2000/1000)

This is an estimate - each fan is different and some have a "harmonic" at certain rpms.

Note that this does not account for bearing noise at low rpms and it does not account for sound quality either. Likewise, some fans produce unpleasant noises or vibrations when you put them against restrictions or mount them.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I've linked the Nidec data sheets to you. You said "without any evidence". The data sheets are evidence.
> 
> As for what Scythe says on the box, between the two, I'd rather trust Nidec Servo's numbers rather than Scythe's since they're the original manufacturer.
> 
> If you want to verify, you'd have to run a large sample of fans at 100,000 hours at 35C as described in Nidec's catalogue to see what percentage die. Alternatively, you could just email Nidec about it. [...]


Well, now that I've had a little more time to look at it, looks like you and Mega Man are right. Scythe seems to have conflated 'L10' with 'MTBF' on the packaging. I have to admit it struck a nerve to see something I'm taking straight from the product box called "factually inaccurate", especially when I've even posted the images to back up what I wrote, but turns out that you're right and I'm wrong. Apologies to you and Mega Man are in order.

Thanks a lot Scythe!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Actually, yes. At least in the CFM dept. You can check this out for yourself. First, go to your AP-14 and AP-15 box(es) and have that (those) with you. Next, go here or here (pdf). The last time I compared them, Scythe had higher numbers.
> 
> However, when I tested the GT's I found they all exceeded their specs, both Nidec's and Scythe's.


Actually, at least in the case of the 'low speed' series (1450rpm AP-14, 1850rpm AP-15, and 2150rpm AP-45/AP-00) the CFM stats on Nidec's site do correspond with what's on the boxes. Least they got that right.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can purchase the lowspeed from nidec with PWM and RPM scythe however did not
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> scroll down and you can see the options you can order
> 
> 
> 
> That pdf says Gentle Typhoon and is from 2008-09' They really should make them available for the pc market
Click to expand...

They never will. There is a local office here in Co (due to Seagate. They supply them spindles)

Long story short they thought about doing Internet sales. .... yes they are still "thinking about it"

On the bright side. The more people that bug them for it (hint hint) the more likely they are to do it


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can purchase the lowspeed from nidec with PWM and RPM scythe however did not
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> scroll down and you can see the options you can order
> 
> 
> 
> That pdf says Gentle Typhoon and is from 2008-09' They really should make them available for the pc market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never will. There is a local office here in Co (due to Seagate. They supply them spindles)
> 
> Long story short they thought about doing Internet sales. .... yes they are still "thinking about it"
> 
> On the bright side. The more people that bug them for it (hint hint) the more likely they are to do it
Click to expand...

So how do we write them? That 2150-rpm dude is really nice. And a PWN version . . . well, it would be the new reigning king of the fans.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They never will. There is a local office here in Co (due to Seagate. They supply them spindles)
> 
> Long story short they thought about doing Internet sales. .... yes they are still "thinking about it"
> 
> On the bright side. The more people that bug them for it (hint hint) the more likely they are to do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> So how do we write them? That 2150-rpm dude is really nice. And a PWN version . . . well, it would be the new reigning king of the fans.


Now how shall we start this? The best way is money talks.... Pre-orders, however we all know how the last one went down...


----------



## ehume

Actually, I didn't have another group buy in mind. What I read was this: "Long story short they thought about doing Internet sales. .... yes they are still "thinking about it" On the bright side. The more people that bug them for it (hint hint) the more likely they are to do it"

Since Mega Man seems to know how to contact Nidec, I was hoping he would share their contact info so we could pester them.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Actually, I didn't have another group buy in mind. What I read was this: "Long story short they thought about doing Internet sales. .... yes they are still "thinking about it" On the bright side. The more people that bug them for it (hint hint) the more likely they are to do it"
> 
> Since Mega Man seems to know how to contact Nidec, I was hoping he would share their contact info so we could pester them.


Lets get this train started!







I'm ready to bite the bullet for some Deltas and San Aces, however still love the GT's.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/inquiry/index.html

http://www.nidecamerica.com/form.htm

i have not got any response this way
even calling china and speaking with the Chinese comp, they were able to make them for sig more then the rest
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/company/network.html

quiet honestly this is how i got ahold of someone, this is their motor dept however he was able to find me a distributor ( MOQ required, pwm is a higher MOQ )

they are extremely helpful and may be able to get you more info on how to pass the news up the ladder

http://www.nidecamerica.com/motorsales.htm


----------



## Worldwin

I would be up to buy a few GT's.


----------



## Ovrclck

Count me in as well.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## Mega Man

the distributor is

https://www.google.com/search?q=Japanese+Products+Corporation&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-beta&channel=sb


----------



## Worldwin

http://catalog.e-jpc.com/viewitems/fans-and-blowers/d1225c-series-brushless-dc-fans-120x25?&bc=100|1326

That list price of 43-47$. Unless we can get it down to below 20$ it won't be worth it.


----------



## Mega Man

list is not your price, for 5400 rpm non pwm it was 20 each ( or so ) + shipping MOQ 100

PWM/rpm is more ( never could get a price ) ( cost ) and much higher MOQ


----------



## Worldwin

How much would the AP 45's cost? Am looking to buy up to 6 of them.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> How much would the AP 45's cost? Am looking to buy up to 6 of them.


AP 45 is a Scythe product. The Nidec product no. is D1225C12B6


----------



## Worldwin

Doesn't change what I want >: )


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> How much would the AP 45's cost? Am looking to buy up to 6 of them.


idk ask them, i posted all relevant info that took me ages to find.

sorry i didnt ask for a price breakdown i wanted the ap31s but tbh i doubt anything less then what i quoted


----------



## stonetrap

I wonder if enough people got together somewhere like massdrop would be able to facilitate this kinda thing. I missed the group buy that happened here and had hoped to pick up where people had dropped out but well everything fell apart.

I've seen the 2150 PWM on taobao and since it's unlikely these sellers are meeting the MOQ to order direct perhaps there is a distributor that would be willing to ship internationally. Surely they'd have a much lower MOQ that might be reached using Massdrop or some other kind of crowd funding. I don't know the rules on sites like Indie GoGo but maybe it's feasible.
My 12 AP15s are getting lonely.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonetrap*
> 
> I wonder if enough people got together somewhere like massdrop would be able to facilitate this kinda thing. I missed the group buy that happened here and had hoped to pick up where people had dropped out but well everything fell apart.
> 
> I've seen the 2150 PWM on taobao and since it's unlikely these sellers are meeting the MOQ to order direct perhaps there is a distributor that would be willing to ship internationally. Surely they'd have a much lower MOQ that might be reached using Massdrop or some other kind of crowd funding. I don't know the rules on sites like Indie GoGo but maybe it's feasible.
> My 12 AP15s are getting lonely.


You'd be surprised how many people in china were watercooling. The main guy who sell these fans have an average sells of 20 to 30 pwm AP45s each months.

I have 7 PWM AP-45 brought from them, and a non PWM AP-15 as backup.


----------



## smithydan

hey guys, what is the going rate of these fans right now, also what is the price you would comfortably pay for one? $30?

edit: I don;t have any selling just want to know.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> hey guys, what is the going rate of these fans right now, also what is the price you would comfortably pay for one? $30?
> 
> edit: I don;t have any selling just want to know.


Right now they are so scarce people are charging whatever they want to. I don't know how many are actually buying at these prices, but AP-15s and AP-45s are being sold for $30-$50 a piece right now. Just a couple months ago they could still be had for less than half that.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people in china were watercooling. The main guy who sell these fans have an average sells of 20 to 30 pwm AP45s each months.
> 
> I have 7 PWM AP-45 brought from them, and a non PWM AP-15 as backup.


http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/39348594833/ So you bought from this one? Cause if you confirm they work I might just order a few right now.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/39348594833/ So you bought from this one? Cause if you confirm they work I might just order a few right now.


No, I lived in Hong Kong, so buying from Taobao is very very easy for me.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> No, I lived in Hong Kong, so buying from Taobao is very very easy for me.


Could you provide link to where you bought em from?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Could you provide link to where you bought em from?


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-460093333.5.WVPsyR&id=15028148359#


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-460093333.5.WVPsyR&id=15028148359#


I wonder how much shipping is to Los Angeles? #DareIAsk?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I wonder how much shipping is to Los Angeles? #DareIAsk?


As far as I know Australia is the furthest they will send, and it was bloody expansive

There was also 3rd party shipping that you can use, but again that will be bloody expansive.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Hey yall, I've been buying some Gentle Typhoons AP-13 fans on ebay from a seller called imicros for $16.99 USD w/ free shipping. I bought about 6 AP-13s from this seller. Since I live in California, it got to my house in 1-2 days. Great stuff. To be honest, I used to be an AP-15 only guy, but since I have about 960mm worth of radiator stuffed in a Enthoo Luxe, I've slowed my fans down to about 1000 rpm anyway. I've found the AP-13 to be pretty perfect for my needs, don't even need to be on a fan controller and still are quiet.


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> Hey yall, I've been buying some Gentle Typhoons AP-13 fans on ebay from a seller called imicros for $16.99 USD w/ free shipping. I bought about 6 AP-13s from this seller. Since I live in California, it got to my house in 1-2 days. Great stuff. To be honest, I used to be an AP-15 only guy, but since I have about 960mm worth of radiator stuffed in a Enthoo Luxe, I've slowed my fans down to about 1000 rpm anyway. I've found the AP-13 to be pretty perfect for my needs, don't even need to be on a fan controller and still are quiet.


Yes they are superbiiz if you want to avoid or can't use Ebay.
Same guys same price.

[Edit] They seem to be less on Ebay no idea why though.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

The AP-13 is an 1150rpm fan. There's not much sense in going out of your way to get it &/or pay more for it unless you just really like the way it looks, it matches your build, etc. It isn't until 1300rps or so that good fans begin to differentiate themselves from most any cheap fan. If you want to run fans at ~1100rpms or less then it really doesn't matter much what fan you buy.

edit: Here's Martin explaining it:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/fans/
Quote:


> *BEST FAN 300FPM (~1000 RPM)*
> 
> At this point I would call all the fans relatively the same. The Cougars, Noiseblocker, Noctua, GTs, Piranha, are all performing in that 36-39dBA and subjectively hard to tell much difference. *This and slower speeds is where it just doesn't make sense to spend a ton of money on fans. Cheaper value fans perform just as well as the expensive ones and the Gentle Typhoons also don't really separate themselves much.* I actually prefer the sleeved and HDB bearing type fans a little better in noise quality at these slower speeds. I would probably call it a tie between the Noiseblocker B12-3, Noctua NF-F12, and Cougar HDB as they seem to have a slightly smoother sound quality at these slower speeds.


----------



## sdmf74

Here is a response I recieved yesterday from my inquiry about purchasing GT fans:

"This firm's business practices are almost entirely focused on large-scale production programs conducted by original equipment manufacturers and their subcontractors. Its customer base comprises a virtual Who's Who of widely recognized and highly respected OEMs and their brands, worldwide. It mainly sells its products in very high volume to a relative few, and has no immediate interest in offering a very few similar things to many others.

That said, there is nothing keeping you, a group, another business, or anyone else in America, from purchasing a quantity D1225C fans at a negotiated price from an appropriate source, directly or through commercial partners such as franchised distributors. If the market is as hot as you believe it to be, any distributor might be interested in it.

Organization and administration of a broad, low-volume marketplace in fans is outside the bounds of Nidec America's current business model, and would draw attention and resources away from its primary objectives with limited and doubtful compensation."


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Here is a response I recieved yesterday from my inquiry about purchasing GT fans:
> 
> "This firm's business practices are almost entirely focused on large-scale production programs conducted by original equipment manufacturers and their subcontractors. Its customer base comprises a virtual Who's Who of widely recognized and highly respected OEMs and their brands, worldwide. It mainly sells its products in very high volume to a relative few, and has no immediate interest in offering a very few similar things to many others.
> 
> That said, there is nothing keeping you, a group, another business, or anyone else in America, from purchasing a quantity D1225C fans at a negotiated price from an appropriate source, directly or through commercial partners such as franchised distributors. If the market is as hot as you believe it to be, any distributor might be interested in it.
> 
> Organization and administration of a broad, low-volume marketplace in fans is outside the bounds of Nidec America's current business model, and would draw attention and resources away from its primary objectives with limited and doubtful compensation."


Sounds as if Nidec USA are entirely focused in using the distribution channels. Happens *all* the time in the mfg world. In other words *"Show me the money"*


----------



## FrancisJF

Wonder if Alpenfohn's Wing Boost 2 are better than Gentle Typhoons?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Wonder if Alpenfohn's Wing Boost 2 are better than Gentle Typhoons?


Attack angle is not as sharp.

Has Scythe abandoned the UK as well as the US?


----------



## stonetrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Attack angle is not as sharp.
> 
> Has Scythe abandoned the UK as well as the US?


Scythe have definitely abandoned the UK too. Only place I can see in the UK that has new stock is overclock.co.uk. They're charging £50 for an AP14, despite only have the one in stock.
I think it might be time for me to sell my collection at a price people might actually buy them for.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonetrap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Attack angle is not as sharp.
> 
> Has Scythe abandoned the UK as well as the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe have definitely abandoned the UK too. Only place I can see in the UK that has new stock is overclock.co.uk. They're charging £50 for an AP14, despite only have the one in stock.
> I think it might be time for me to sell my collection at a price people might actually buy them for.
Click to expand...

Xoxide $15.95 for AP-14, $16.95 for AP-15.

Sidewinder AP-13 to AP-15, $14.99 to $15.99.

Outlet PC AP-13 for $16.98.

Frozen CPU AP-11, -13, 30 for $18.99 to $22.95.

Cooler Guys AP-12, -13, -30 for $19.95 and $23.45.

It looks like folks are running out of stock in various places, for GT's and other Scythe products. I wonder where they do still sell new products.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Xoxide $15.95 for AP-14, $16.95 for AP-15.
> Sidewinder AP-13 to AP-15, $14.99 to $15.99.
> Outlet PC AP-13 for $16.98.
> Frozen CPU AP-11, -13, 30 for $18.99 to $22.95.
> Cooler Guys AP-12, -13, -30 for $19.95 and $23.45.
> 
> It looks like folks are running out of stock in various places, for GT's and other Scythe products. I wonder where they _do_ still sell new products.


Though still listed on their sites, Xoxide and Sidewinder have been out of stock for months now.

Sure, you can still get AP-11s, -12s, and -13s at a few places but those fans run at such low rpms they offer no advantages over most any other fan, even a $3 Yate Loon. The AP-14, and especially the AP15 and the AP-45/AP-00 were the Gentle Typhoons renowned for outperforming by far _every_ other fan in noise-to-performance testing on a rad. You can still find some AP-15s and AP-45s/AP-00s on ebay but only at exorbitant prices.

And some places do still have some of the high speed Gentle Typhoons (AP-29, AP-30, AP-31), but they are a whole different animal than their low speed cousins, and never have quite matched the noise vs performance levels of other high speed fans like the Delta AFB1212VHE for example.


----------



## Mega Man

i will respectfully disagree, about the high speed


----------



## Ovrclck

http://catalog.e-jpc.com/item/fans-and-blowers/d1225c-series-brushless-dc-fans-120x25/d1225c12b5az-00?&bc=100|1326|1053

Anyone want to go in on a group buy?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> http://catalog.e-jpc.com/item/fans-and-blowers/d1225c-series-brushless-dc-fans-120x25/d1225c12b5az-00?&bc=100|1326|1053
> 
> Anyone want to go in on a group buy?


I would like more GT's, but considering how the last one ended (I waited almost for a year for my fans) I don't think OCN would allow it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I would like more GT's, but considering how the last one ended (I waited almost for a year for my fans) I don't think OCN would allow it.


Yeah.. You're probably right.


----------



## smithydan

I wouldn't mind but the unit price would have to drop for sure, definitely not at that price.


----------



## Mega Man

speak to mods, you never know


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> speak to mods, you never know


Read rule #3

For Sale / Wanted Section Rules

I noticed it was added after the semi-fiasco with the fans.


----------



## Mega Man

huh sucks


----------



## WHIMington

I am sure if anyone made a MOQ order and sell it with profits on ebay people will still empty the stock in months, or just weeks, it just needs someone who have that capital to do that,
PWM version of AP15 and 45 are just that good.

Edit: A little bit of information about directly orders, I am not sure the numbers for MOQ, but from taobao sellers, it comes with 60 fans per box without any packaging, so I guess you will need at less a pallet of these boxes to make shipments worth it, that means something like 4000 fans in total, that's quite a numbers.


----------



## WHIMington

Argh, double post


----------



## Ovrclck

If I had 4000 AP-15's on hand. Gentle Typhoon snow angels anyone?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If I had 4000 AP-15's on hand. Gentle Typhoon snow angels anyone?


I'd make all of my rigs like these, only with GT's


----------



## smithydan

Does anyone have a realistic(actual dimensions, shape, curves etc.) 3D design of this fan?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'd make all of my rigs like these, only with GT's


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Does anyone have a realistic(actual dimensions, shape, curves etc.) 3D design of this fan?


Swiftech tried copying the shape and the Helix doesn't perform so well. So it's not the shape that is particularly magic about the GTs.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Swiftech tried copying the shape and the Helix doesn't perform so well. So it's not the shape that is particularly magic about the GTs.


It's not Swiftech, it's Titan.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It's not Swiftech, it's Titan.


Good to know, now only if it was NIDEC


----------



## FrancisJF

Should do a petition to bring back GT's.







Or somebody already tried?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Swiftech tried copying the shape and the Helix doesn't perform so well. So it's not the shape that is particularly magic about the GTs.


Not looking to copy, just looking to do some testing.

Swiftech/titan fans aren't exact copies and maybe that is due to patents so we have to rule those out. Fan motors also play a part, and material used, blade flex, thickness etc, so they are a lot of variables. Just looking to start somewhere but thanks for the comment.


----------



## maybejustone

Some people on massdrop are trying to do a group buy, nice thing about it is that you don't have to put any money down until the buy is already successful.

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/nidec-servo-gentle-typhoon-d1225c-high-performance-caseradiator-fan-formerly-dis?s=nidec#tab-voting


----------



## maybejustone

I posted this on reddit a few hours ago and the buy is already half way there, 100 more votes needed.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Well, I sent in an RFQ to that e-jpc.com (japanese products corp) for a price on the 2150rpm AP-00s (just the standard 3-pin one) and after a couple days the reply I got was that the minimum buy is 100 pcs with a lead time of 12-14 wks mfg time + 5 wks for sea transit from Vietnam to the US. The price at 100pc was $30 ea and with the shipping it came to just shy of $3200.

Have to say that was a little more than double the highest price I was expecting or willing to pay for that many.

I'm out.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, I sent in an RFQ to that e-jpc.com (japanese products corp) for a price on the 2150rpm AP-00s (just the standard 3-pin one) and after a couple days the reply I got was that the minimum buy is 100 pcs with a lead time of 12-14 wks mfg time + 5 wks for sea transit from Vietnam to the US. The price at 100pc was $30 ea and with the shipping it came to just shy of $3200.
> 
> Have to say that was a little more than double the highest price I was expecting or willing to pay for that many.
> 
> I'm out.


Did you check out the massdrop link I posted? It already has 100 votes in just a day. I bet we can a better unit price from their.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Some people on massdrop are trying to do a group buy, nice thing about it is that you don't have to put any money down until the buy is already successful.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/nidec-servo-gentle-typhoon-d1225c-high-performance-caseradiator-fan-formerly-dis?s=nidec#tab-voting


I think you posted this a tad too soon. As long as you are looking to make a group buy, we should order a Gentle Typhoon PWM fan. A 2150 rpm PWM fan would hit the sweet spot perfectly.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Some people on massdrop are trying to do a group buy, nice thing about it is that you don't have to put any money down until the buy is already successful.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/nidec-servo-gentle-typhoon-d1225c-high-performance-caseradiator-fan-formerly-dis?s=nidec#tab-voting


And how much would each fan?


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I think you posted this a tad too soon. As long as you are looking to make a group buy, we should order a Gentle Typhoon _PWM_ fan. A 2150 rpm PWM fan would hit the sweet spot perfectly.


We can still add a fan to the poll, what is the model number for the 2150 rpm PWM fan?


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> And how much would each fan?


We won't know until... if we reach the number of people who say they would pay for the fans, then massdrop contacts the manufacturer and works out a deal. Lots of stuff to be finalized still. Whomever they contact may not even take the deal.


----------



## maybejustone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> We won't know until... if we reach the number of people who say they would pay for the fans, then massdrop contacts the manufacturer and works out a deal. Lots of stuff to be finalized still. Whomever they contact may not even take the deal.


And usually the more people who buy it the better deal everyone gets. Like say if 100 people buy it $20ea, 200 $18ea, 500 $15ea. Those are just examples but you get the idea.


----------



## WHIMington

The best bet on the price would be something around $20 for PWM 2150, at less this is the price where I get from taobao


----------



## maybejustone

If someone posts the model name for the PWM I'll add it to the poll


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The best bet on the price would be something around $20 for PWM 2150, at less this is the price where I get from taobao


You should start selling them on alibaba


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

If the minimum buy is 100 fans of each type, the more different fan options you add to your massdrop poll the more you are going to have to buy overall, and @ the $30 ea price I got for the min 100pc purchase of the standard voltage controlled AP-00s I can only imagine what they would want for a PWM version. Whatever it is would be waaayy too much for me, although I have less than zero interest in PWM fans.

I didn't start collecting Gentle Typhoons until well after the fallout between Scythe and Nidec and they started becoming scarce, and I have been scouring for deals constantly and have managed to gather 69 new Gentle Typhoon AP-14s, AP-15s, and AP-45/AP-00s altogether just buying a few at a time.


Spoiler: Spoiler







^ And that doesn't include the 18 AP-15s I already had in a build before they started getting scarce. The most I have paid for any of the GTs was $21 and that was incl shipping, but the majority I have paid $15 or less. I'm not into supporting any of the price gougers jacking prices all to hell. They can keep their fans. I don't want them.

I'm sure as heck not going to pay anywhere near even $20 per fan if I'm buying a whole bunch at once. When I sent in that RFQ I was thinking I'd get back a quote somewhere along the lines of maybe $10-$14 per fan if I were to buy 100 or more. lol.


----------



## maybejustone

Nice collection! But the good thing about massdrop is you don't have to commit anything by just voting. Also when the the prices come out you can commit to buy only if hits a certain price(like if it is $30 for 100 fans, but it drops to $20 for 200 you can commit to buy only if it hits $20).

It's worth a shot, maybe massdrop can get a good deal.

I'm buying at least 2 but depending on the price I may buy 6.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I'm sure as heck not going to pay anywhere near even $20 per fan if I'm buying a whole bunch at once. When I sent in that RFQ I was thinking I'd get back a quote somewhere along the lines of maybe $10-$14 per fan if I were to buy 100 or more. lol.


Same here. Hell, I thought, based on the last group buy process that were between $9-$12, that paying now $15-$18 per fan would be enough, but there's no way I am giving $30 per fan. I paid ~$90 for 8 AP-00's, and now I would be needing roughly 16, for $30 a pop I would need $480 to pay for them... oh hell no.

I'm backing the non-PWM ones, unless I can find a darned good way to handle 4-8 fans per individual channel, as I like to control full radiators and not single fans. That is why I have a separate fan controller and dial it up/down as I see fit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler


I soo envy you


----------



## llythrus

Just hope that no one adds noctua fans to the poll.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Same here. Hell, I thought, based on the last group buy process that were between $9-$12, that paying now $15-$18 per fan would be enough, but there's no way I am giving $30 per fan. I paid ~$90 for 8 AP-00's, and now I would be needing roughly 16, for $30 a pop I would need $480 to pay for them... oh hell no.
> 
> I'm backing the non-PWM ones, unless I can find a darned good way to handle 4-8 fans per individual channel, as I like to control full radiators and not single fans. That is why I have a separate fan controller and dial it up/down as I see fit.
> I soo envy you


I can assure you that PWM 2150 work beautifully with swiftech 8 way splitter, but again using PWM or not is a personal thing (as there really no solid reason to use or not use PWM), I am using aquaero 6 which have 4 pwm channel, so I just want to use it to their full capacity.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> I can assure you that PWM 2150 work beautifully with swiftech 8 way splitter, but again using PWM or not is a personal thing (as there really no solid reason to use or not use PWM), I am using aquaero 6 which have 4 pwm channel, so I just want to use it to their full capacity.


Myself needing to control ~50 if not more fans in a system makes PWM impractical, even with an Aquaero 6. The 4 channels the AQ6 has can be voltage control or PWM. It can easily handle 50 voltage controlled Gentle Typhoons, even on just two channels if you want, but trying to PWM control that many fans with all 4 channels would be problematic at best. Would be pretty dumb to even try imho.


----------



## ragesaq

How do those 2150s undervolt? Is it possible to get down to ~800rpm with a controller?


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> And usually the more people who buy it the better deal everyone gets. Like say if 100 people buy it $20ea, 200 $18ea, 500 $15ea. Those are just examples but you get the idea.


Yes, I've purchased on MD before. But this is all assuming that MD can even get a hold of them to make the offer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> I can assure you that PWM 2150 work beautifully with swiftech 8 way splitter, but again using PWM or not is a personal thing (as there really no solid reason to use or not use PWM), I am using aquaero 6 which have 4 pwm channel, so I just want to use it to their full capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> Myself needing to control ~50 if not more fans in a system makes PWM impractical, even with an Aquaero 6. The 4 channels the AQ6 has can be voltage control or PWM. It can easily handle 50 voltage controlled Gentle Typhoons, even on just two channels if you want, but trying to PWM control that many fans with all 4 channels would be problematic at best. Would be pretty dumb to even try imho.
Click to expand...

What? The more fans you have the better pwm becomes. I can not even work 3 fans per channel with my gts (ap30s) but irrelevant. With pwm I can just daisy chain the pwm signal until it gets too weak. Then you can just make a booster for the signal

This does not even take into account the extra amps needed per fan when you undervolt

Edits due to auto correct


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What? The more fans you have the better pwm becomes. I can not even work 3 fans per channel with my gts (ap30s) but irrelevant. With pwm I can just daisy chain the pwm signal until it gets too weak. Then you can just make a booster for the signal
> 
> This does not even take into account the extra amps needed per fan when you undervolt
> 
> Edits due to auto correct


Darlene (@IT Diva) has given much different advice. According to her PWM control of more than ~12 fans from a single AQ6 channel or PWM mobo header becomes problematic depending on which PWM fan you using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> So that it helps everyone;
> 
> The issue with daisy chaining a lot of PWM fans onto a single PWM header varies from one fan model to another, and one mobo to another.
> 
> What happens is that as more and more fans are added, the portion of the PWM pulse that's supposed to be low, theoretically 0V, it starts rising above the 0V level by anywhere from a few millivolts to several tenths of a volt.
> 
> The more it rises above 0v, once it gets to a few tenths, then the fan doesn't effectively see that as being off time, and so if you had a pulse that was fully on for 20% of the time, but didn't go close enough to 0V for the other 80% of the time, then the fan would see it as a pulse much wider than 20% and not be able to slow down to where it should be at 20%.
> 
> The Corsair PWM fans are the very worst in this respect . . . .
> 
> Once you have more than about 5 or 6, depending on the mobo, you progressively loose the ability to run them at lower speeds.
> 
> Once you add a few more, and they all run at max, regardless of where you set the PWM percentage.
> 
> *Running 6 or eight PWM fans, any PWM fan but Corsair that is, for a rad setup, from a single header should never cause a problem . . . .
> 
> But once you get to where you're talking about 12, or way more, then the "Corsair Syndrome" has to be watched out for.*
> 
> Keep in mind also that while the CPU and CPU Opt headers are both PWM, they are not necessarily separately driven, so that splitting the number of fans across both of them, is not electrically different than having them all on either one. . . . . Though that too may well vary by mobo
> 
> Those Swiftech splitters work fine. I've not seen any issues inherent in them.
> 
> Guys who complained about them failed to understand that it wasn't a splitter issue, but that they just make it easy to daisy chain enough fans so that the actual number of fan PWM connections becomes the issue when the controller can't handle them all.
> 
> Darlene


My one experience with PWM fans so far was a couple years ago and turned out to be a complete disaster. In a build I was putting together for someone else they wanted to use the Corsair PWM SP120s they had already bought for push-pull on 480 rads top and bottom in a 900D. I figured no problem. What I didn't figure on was the fact that Corsair PWM fans SUCK and only after a lot of wasted time and effort on my part did I begin to suspect the issue was with the fans themselves. I made post after post here and elsewhere and no one had a clue. Finally after a couple weeks a few others started noticing the same issue with their Corsair PWM fans, and it wasn't until the Swiftech rep @BramSLI1 had their engineers look into it that confirmed the issue for us.

Darlene touches on the issue with Corsair PWM fans in that quote above. In my case 3 Corsair fans would run fine but as soon as I added a 4th fan to a channel there was a complete loss of PWM control and they would spin at full speed no matter what. Trying to control 8 of them from each of his mobo's PWM headers proved to be impossible. What was supposed to be a quick assembly for a friend that he had already bought all the parts for turned into a nightmare. Newegg and Corsair both refused to accept an RMA for the fans over the issue. It took replacing the Corsair fans with Cougars at his cost to make it work, and we're no longer friends over the whole deal to this day although our wives still are.

I have less than zero desire to go through the trouble of figuring out how to boost a PWM signal. Sounds like an ugly bandaid of a fix for something that is a total a non-issue with voltage control fans. Voltage control of 20 fans or more off of a single fan controller channel is easy and works extremely well. I've been making my own cables and doing just that for years now without ever having a single issue. It's neat and tidy and it works as long as you have a good fan controller that can handle it. I have 36 fans on my most recent build running 24/7 on 3 channels of a Lamptron CW611. And I'll likely have more than 50 voltage controlled fans running on an AQ6 in the build I'm just now collecting the pieces for.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/700653-Boosting-PWM-signal-from-Mobo

pretty easy


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/700653-Boosting-PWM-signal-from-Mobo
> 
> pretty easy


Even uglier of a bandaid of a fix than I imaged.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/700653-Boosting-PWM-signal-from-Mobo
> 
> pretty easy
> 
> 
> 
> Even uglier of a bandaid of a fix than I imaged.
Click to expand...

hahaha you just want to complain about everything you can make it as pretty as you want, that guy made it uggly but you can make it look like this



point is that you can make it, and very easily


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

That's a little better looking but it's still a fix for a problem I have never had with voltage control fans. You're wasting your time with me. I seriously doubt I will ever buy a PWM fan. Certainly not if they cost me a penny more to run than comparable 3-pin fans. Having to make a pwm booster is a bandaid fix for a problem I don't ever plan to have.


----------



## Roxxas049

Well Corsair must have fixed something, or somebody tweaked something somewhere because I run 6 corsair sp120 pwm high performance fans on my 360 rad push/pull on a swiftech pwm splitter and can control them completely without fail. I still want to get all my fans changed to GT's but not at the cost of nearly $400.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Well Corsair must have fixed something, or somebody tweaked something somewhere because I run 6 corsair sp120 pwm high performance fans on my 360 rad push/pull on a swiftech pwm splitter and can control them completely without fail. I still want to get all my fans changed to GT's but not at the cost of nearly $400.


Corsair has made no changes that I'm aware of. It's an issue that has varied from one mobo to the next. 6 Corsair PWM fans seems to pretty much be the limit of how many can be controlled from a single header. That's pretty good. A lot of mobos can't do more than 4 or 5.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybejustone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I think you posted this a tad too soon. As long as you are looking to make a group buy, we should order a Gentle Typhoon PWM fan. A 2150 rpm PWM fan would hit the sweet spot perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> We can still add a fan to the poll, what is the model number for the 2150 rpm PWM fan?
Click to expand...

According to the fine print here, the model number would be D1225C12B6ZP-00 -- "Pulse-width
modulated speed control is specified by changing the penultimate letter of the model name from "A" to "Z." To specify an open-collector tachometer circuit (two square wave pulses per revolution, 50 per-cent duty cycle) terminated in a third lead wire, replace the "Z" at the end of the model name with "P."

Note that Scythe sold GT's with model numbers that ended in AP. So we want the ZP.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That's a little better looking but it's still a fix for a problem I have never had with voltage control fans. You're wasting your time with me. I seriously doubt I will ever buy a PWM fan. Certainly not if they cost me a penny more to run than comparable 3-pin fans. Having to make a pwm booster is a bandaid fix for a problem I don't ever plan to have.


Then that makes the matter a personal thing, you hate pwm because corsair made out of spec fans, others like pwm for their performance, it is about as personal decision as you can get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> According to the fine print here, the model number would be D1225C12B6ZP-00 -- "Pulse-width
> 
> modulated speed control is specified by changing the penultimate letter of the model name from "A" to "Z." To specify an open-collector tachometer circuit (two square wave pulses per revolution, 50 per-cent duty cycle) terminated in a third lead wire, replace the "Z" at the end of the model name with "P."
> 
> Note that Scythe sold GT's with model numbers that ended in AP. So we want the ZP.


I will check my fans to see if that is correct after work.


----------



## doyll

Unicr0nhunter is just mad because he can't poach any more unicr0ns .. now rants about PWMs








For me the advantage of PWM is no heat buildup dropping voltage for lower rpm.








And being able to control more fans automatically at low cost. I've never hat a problem with up to 8 fans, but had to limit a build to 9 fans or control was inconsistent

PWM motor control has proven itself over and over. Cordless tools, soft start routers, constant speed control under load, etc. are all PWM.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Unicr0nhunter is just mad because he can't poach any more unicr0ns .. now rants about PWMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the advantage of PWM is no heat buildup dropping voltage for lower rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And being able to control more fans automatically at low cost. I've never hat a problem with up to 8 fans, but had to limit a build to 9 fans or control was inconsistent
> 
> PWM motor control has proven itself over and over. Cordless tools, soft start routers, constant speed control under load, etc. are all PWM.


These are all virtues for PWM control.

PWM and variable frequency drive is the norm in today's industry.

That said;

The rather miniscule current draw for the commonly used GT fans is so low, that today's controllers can handle more of them than most anyone needs, even on a single channel basis.

That fact masks the usual pitfalls of voltage control, and almost tips the scale against PWM control for these fans. . . . . If the fans drew several watts each, then it would be an entirely different ball game.

The real advantage for PWM control of fans as we use them, is that they can be run slower, and still have reliable startup, even at lower speed settings.

The real issue though, isn't the merits or lack thereof to PWM control, but the way it's implemented in the few controllers that offer it.

Motherboard manufacturers design their PWM control to be suitable for CPU cooling fans, as in 2 of them . . . . and to keep from having lots of RMA's for blown boards from user errors, they have protective resistors in the PWM line.

The downside to the protective resistors, is that as you add more PWM devices, the "low" logic level stops pulling down below ~0.7V, and then PWM devices don't slow down right any more.

That issue too, is somewhat variable, in that different PWM devices may still work OK with logic low signal levels at 0.8V, whereas another PWM device may loose its ability to control at lower speeds with a lesser 0.7V level.

It's important to keep in mind that in PWM control, the controller itself is actually the passive participant . . . . . . It doesn't send out anything, . . . . . all it does is connect the PWM pin to ground for some percentage of each 40 microsecond time interval.

It's the PWM controlled device itself that's responsible for sourcing a 5V level, . . . . and not allowing it to exceed 5ma.

That's why adding more and more PWM controlled devices potentially overwhelms the controller's protective resistors with additional current flow to where they cause the low logic level voltage rise to where "off time" isn't seen as off time any more.

For those that follow the Aquaero 6 thread, AC very early on revised the board to lower the protective resistor value from 100 Ohms to 47 Ohms so that each channel could handle a greater number of fans, and that you could confidently expect to control at least a 480 rad's worth (8) of the notoriously off standard Corsair PWM fans.

Bottom line here is that manufacturers need to step up their PWM implementations to where they are capable of significantly higher current sinking capability . . . . . .The flip side of that, is that space on their PCB boards is limited, and higher current devices take up more space than less capable ones.

It's nice to see that at least AC took a big step in offering PWM on all 4 channels, and then revising the resistor value to make it more usable.

Darlene


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Unicr0nhunter is just mad because he can't poach any more unicr0ns .. now rants about PWMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the advantage of PWM is no heat buildup dropping voltage for lower rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And being able to control more fans automatically at low cost. I've never hat a problem with up to 8 fans, but had to limit a build to 9 fans or control was inconsistent
> 
> PWM motor control has proven itself over and over. Cordless tools, soft start routers, constant speed control under load, etc. are all PWM.


That doesn't seem to me to be any more of an argument for buying PWM fans than it is an to buy voltage control fans and control them with a good fan controller that uses PWM for voltage control and re-integrates the PWM pulses into a smooth average DC voltage. You get the same advantages as PWM fans as far as heat is concerned but yet you can more easily control more 3-pin fans and set up to automatically control their speeds based on loop temps. Using a PWM mobo header and having fan speeds relative to CPU temps isn't really advantageous imho except for a CPU air cooler or a CPU-only loop. As it is right now if you want to control a lot of PWM fans based on loop temps the only real option I'm aware of is the AQ6 and even with one of those it's still easier to do the same with a lot more 3-pin fans than it can PWM ones.

All that and I'm now hooked on these low-speed Gentle Typhoons (AP-14, AP-15, AP45/AP-00) all of which are not PWM unless you want to pay exorbitant prices from some sketchy Chinese sources, which I will never do. All I'm saying is I wouldn't really consider buying a PWM fan unless (1) they do not cost any more than comparable 3-pin fans and (2) it was just as easy and affordable to _neatly_ control just as many if not more of them as it is voltage control fans. And by _neatly_ I'm ruling out having to have an extra cable to the PSU to supply the 12v for every channel, much less having some DIY breadboard for every channel just to boost the PWM signal.


----------



## doyll

Thanks Darlene for great explanation. You obviously know more about it than I do.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That doesn't seem to me to be any more of an argument for buying PWM fans than it is an to buy voltage control fans and control them with a good fan controller that uses PWM for voltage control and re-integrates the PWM pulses into a smooth average DC voltage. You get the same advantages as PWM fans as far as heat is concerned but yet you can more easily control more 3-pin fans and set up to automatically control their speeds based on loop temps. Using a PWM mobo header and having fan speeds relative to CPU temps isn't really advantageous imho except for a CPU air cooler or a CPU-only loop. As it is right now if you want to control a lot of PWM fans based on loop temps the only real option I'm aware of is the AQ6 and even with one of those it's still easier to do the same with a lot more 3-pin fans than it can PWM ones.
> 
> All that and I'm now hooked on these low-speed Gentle Typhoons (AP-14, AP-15, AP45/AP-00) all of which are not PWM unless you want to pay exorbitant prices from some sketchy Chinese sources, which I will never do. All I'm saying is I wouldn't really consider buying a PWM fan unless (1) they do not cost any more than comparable 3-pin fans and (2) it was just as easy and affordable to _neatly_ control just as many if not more of them as it is voltage control fans. And by _neatly_ I'm ruling out having to have an extra cable to the PSU to supply the 12v for every channel, much less having some DIY breadboard for every channel just to boost the PWM signal.


The cost of a PWM splitter with PSU power connection for 4-8 fans is $4-12.00 .. a small fraction of what a fan controller using PWM to voltage control. Only one I know of that is reasonable priced is Phanteks PWM controlled fan hub and many have problems getting it to work properly. Most often user error or motherboards not having real PWM signal control.

I would love an AC controller, but it's more money then I can justify.

Both have their good and bad. points. I can understand people like you preferring voltage control.








I can also understand those like me that find PWM more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## WHIMington

May I correct you one thing here, the price of a GT1850/2150 in china have always been stable be it PWM or the original packaging: around 19 bucks because you guess what? Shipping in asia actually cost. Between this and the sellers are a bunch of goons, the pwm only sell sells for an extra bucks, which makes me think twice about the goons part(just for comparison, a NB B12-PS sells something like 30 bucks here)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The cost of a PWM splitter with PSU power connection for 4-8 fans is $4-12.00 .. a small fraction of what a fan controller using PWM to voltage control. Only one I know of that is reasonable priced is Phanteks PWM controlled fan hub and many have problems getting it to work properly. Most often user error or motherboards not having real PWM signal control.
> 
> I would love an AC controller, but it's more money then I can justify.
> 
> Both have their good and bad. points. I can understand people like you preferring voltage control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also understand those like me that find PWM more than adequate for my needs.


As a reply to anything I wrote, I guess you musta missed all the mentions that any build I'll be doing will have dozens of fans at least. I'm looking at 50 or more fans for each of my next two builds (one caselabs and one even larger scratch build) and with my thinking now I'll hopefully/probably be rebuilding in these cases for perpetuity, but who knows where my head will be or technology will be in a decade. As it stands I figure I'm pretty much done for good with tiny cases like the Primo or Cosmos II, so I'm looking at controlling waaay too many fans for PWM mobo headers, and even then as I already mentioned I wouldn't ever want my fan speeds based only on my CPU temps either, so there's another main reason why PWM really does nothing for me and largely why I tossed my Phanteks hub in a drawer within minutes of unboxing my Primo. lol

I might actually be more receptive to PWM especially as I already have one Aquaero 6 for my TH10 build and am considering getting another, and the AQ6 could handle enough 3 or 4 pin fans for my needs, but I've been working too hard to collect up enough of these Gentle Typhoons to hopefully fill all of my fan needs for years to come, and these GTs are 3 pin fans. Like I posted before, I currently have 87 GTs (15 AP-14s, 36 AP-15s, 26 AP-45s, and 10 AP-00s) and I think I have a line on 14 more new AP-00s for ~$17 ea that I'm trying to close the deal on as I type this (Fingers crossed). If I keep at it I hope to get at least 25 more AP-15s/AP-45s/AP-00s at reasonable prices before too long. Hopefully someone will step up and meet Nidec's ridiculous 10000 per yr MOQ or convince them to lower it to replenish the market and put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That doesn't seem to me to be any more of an argument for buying PWM fans than it is an to buy voltage control fans and control them with a good fan controller that uses PWM for voltage control and re-integrates the PWM pulses into a smooth average DC voltage. You get the same advantages as PWM fans as far as heat is concerned but yet you can more easily control more 3-pin fans and set up to automatically control their speeds based on loop temps. Using a PWM mobo header and having fan speeds relative to CPU temps isn't really advantageous imho except for a CPU air cooler or a CPU-only loop. *As it is right now if you want to control a lot of PWM fans based on loop temps the only real option I'm aware of is the* AQ6 and even with one of those it's still easier to do the same with a lot more 3-pin fans than it can PWM ones.
> 
> All that and I'm now hooked on these low-speed Gentle Typhoons (AP-14, AP-15, AP45/AP-00) all of which are not PWM unless you want to pay exorbitant prices from some sketchy Chinese sources, which I will never do. All I'm saying is I wouldn't really consider buying a PWM fan unless (1) they do not cost any more than comparable 3-pin fans and (2) it was just as easy and affordable to _neatly_ control just as many if not more of them as it is voltage control fans. And by _neatly_ I'm ruling out having to have an extra cable to the PSU to supply the 12v for every channel, much less having some DIY breadboard for every channel just to boost the PWM signal.


Not true you can get swiftech 8-way PWM splitters ($10/ea.) and connect them to the motherboards pwm headers. Also the MAXIMUS VII FORMULA allows for fan control based on CPU, VRM, MOTHERBOARD or a SENSOR (Loop Temps). Of course you would have to get a newer motherboard. Also all fan headers are PWM.


----------



## smithydan

Nidec could sell the patent and let someone make them or the rights to someone to manufacture them and get some royalties.


----------



## Starbomba

Wouldn't this work just as well?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004

1 PWM cable in, 6-12 non-PWM fans out.


----------



## WHIMington

Ok, the fan model I have is D1225C12B6ZPA44, which from nidec documents seems to indicate this is a custom model


----------



## Roxxas049

If you voted for the non pwm version of the nidec fans go back to the Massdrop website and edit your choices since the fan has been added. I did.


----------



## ehume

I am looking here. Am I looking at the right place? I don't see a -ZP fan option.

I voted for the 5th fan, the PWM Gentle Typhoon. I don't see a place to put in how many I want?


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I am looking here. Am I looking at the right place? I don't see a -ZP fan option.
> 
> I voted for the 5th fan, the PWM Gentle Typhoon. I don't see a place to put in how many I want?


This is just so MD can ask the vendor if they will do business. Once the voting is done MD will contact the manufacturer and ask them if they will produce x amount of fans based on how many are sold, the more we buy the further down the price goes. We don't even have an idea if nidec will go for this yet.

P.S. people need to change their votes if they want the pwm fan to be purchased, spread the word, otherwise it looks like the regular 2150 fan will be the one they buy for us.,


----------



## Ovrclck

I voted for both the 1850 and 2150 none PWM.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

i never did post this here


----------



## Roxxas049

Nice, which ones are those?


----------



## Mega Man

ap30s could not find enough ap31s :/


----------



## Roxxas049

Lol nothing gentle about 5400 rpm's. They should just label those just plain Typhoons by themselves.


----------



## Mega Man

Lies mod to pwm and they can be wishlist quiet


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Does anyone have a realistic(actual dimensions, shape, curves etc.) 3D design of this fan?


I believe that there is something out there made for Sketchup. See below my reply to Wisk though:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Swiftech tried copying the shape and the Helix doesn't perform so well. So it's not the shape that is particularly magic about the GTs.


What distinguishes the Gentle Typhoon actually would be the large central hub, the blade design, and the thick blades. All of the Gentle Typhoon copies so far have not come anywhere near close to Gentle Typhoon performance - in fact many have offered below average fan performance. That is because they are not willing to invest where the performance matters the most - the central hub, the blade design, and the thickness of the blades.

Note the hub to blade ratio on the Gentle Typhoon. It's the central hub that allows the fan to generate a lot of static pressure for a 120x25mm fan. That combined with the blade shape (which is made for low pitched frequencies) and the moderately thick blades (again for static pressure) allow the fan to perform so well. Not only that, the low pitched frequencies make the fan subjectively more pleasant to listen to, so we do not get annoyed compared to a fan of comparable noise level.

They are also individually very well balanced. Pull the power on a Gentle Typhoon. You will note that the fan will continue spinning for approximately 30 seconds.

For that reason, the only fans that are "near peers" of the Gentle Typhoon are industrial fans which share similar practices. They are very well balanced, designed with very high quality central hubs, use high quality bearings, and are typically optimized for maximum performance per watt. Delta, San Ace, and other Nidec fans offer near Gentle Typhoon performance.

Point is, only industrial fan makers can offer anything similar. I wish that somebody like Corsair would do a deal with Nidec, Sanyo, or Delta, and just sell us their fans at consumer speeds, while offering PWM functionality and sleeving them for us.

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/D1225Cen.pdf
http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/products/pdf/D1225Chi-letter.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> According to the fine print here, the model number would be D1225C12B6ZP-00 -- "Pulse-width
> 
> modulated speed control is specified by changing the penultimate letter of the model name from "A" to "Z." To specify an open-collector tachometer circuit (two square wave pulses per revolution, 50 per-cent duty cycle) terminated in a third lead wire, replace the "Z" at the end of the model name with "P."
> 
> Note that Scythe sold GT's with model numbers that ended in AP. So we want the ZP.


It does not have to be a "ZP".

For PWM functionality on all Nidec fans, the 11th character has to have a Z or a Y. For example D1225C12B6*Y*P-00 would also be PWM. Also, Nidec makes fans deliberately designed to spin at a certain speed given a voltage. For them, the 11th character has to be an "R".

The P in this case represents the fact that it has a tachometer.

If you are ever lost when it comes to Nidec fans, use this:
http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#

First, click on the "Servo" (or "Ultraflo" if you have an Ultraflo fan"), then hover your mouse over the respective character.

Does that help you? They have a very logical way of numbering their fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Lies mod to pwm and they can be wishlist quiet


They undervolt very well, and the ring means they won't have the harmonic of their low speed cousins. On the downside, the high speed fans at any given rpm will put out somewhat less air and less static pressure owing to have 2 fewer blades.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never did post this here


Dude... wow. what a steal...


----------



## stonetrap

Okay so I got myself a Phanteks PWM Controller (PH-PWHUB_01) and hooked it up to a few AP15 fans to see if it was up to the task of replacing my Lamptron FC9 and freeing up a 5.25" bay.

For those that aren't familar this controller promises PWM control on regular DC fans. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and then creates a PWM wave on the 12v powering a standard 3pin fan.

Now to the relevant part. How it works with the Gentle Typhoon.
These are the speeds reported by my AsRock motherboards fan control software. (I couldn't get SpeedFan to work with this board - any advice would be appreciated, there's no manual option in UEFI)


Spoiler: RPM Results



fFull - 1822
90% - 1815
80% - 1813
70% - 1780
60% - 1786
50% - 1789
40% - 1789
30% - 1753
20% - 1656
10% - 1419
1% - 780
0% - OFF



Manually setting the PWM signal to the levels above results in the same reading to 5% +/- and I'm confident in the PWM header as it's been perfectly happy with my MCP35X. Which has a great range.

Overall I was disappointed. It does offer a level of control and works roughly as advertised, but at least with the AP15 the curve is very steep and there is a lot of dead space..

So the lowest functioning speed is actually higher than can be achieved with a standard variable voltage fan controller. Or at the very least is less quiet at the same RPM. Since typically I run these at the absolute minimum and ramp them up when needed the noise difference is noticeable. It's the difference between silence and a constant gentle humming.

So really this falls down to the controller. I haven't yet tried it with any other fans as I don't particularly have any others around but thought this would be of interest with all the recent talk of PWM GTs and the various options available. I'm sure the 4pin GTs have a much more useful curve.

In the mean time I'm stuck toying with the idea of adding in resistors a long with the PWM voltage to see if I end up with a more useful product.


----------



## 3m3k

hi,

looking to buy few GT's (AP-14 preferably, AP-15 would be the fastest / loudest i would consider) - looking for 5 or 10 if can find it somewhere...

i know that there are some manufacturer - re-seller issues but i figured if i ask on this thread maybe someone knows some place you can get these...










i saw some in one of I believe Japanese online shops but these had "wierd" model numbers...

looking for them in reasonable price and not...this

in case i can't get them, what would you get instead?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonetrap*
> 
> Okay so I got myself a Phanteks PWM Controller (PH-PWHUB_01) and hooked it up to a few AP15 fans to see if it was up to the task of replacing my Lamptron FC9 and freeing up a 5.25" bay.
> 
> For those that aren't familar this controller promises PWM control on regular DC fans. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and then creates a PWM wave on the 12v powering a standard 3pin fan.
> 
> Now to the relevant part. How it works with the Gentle Typhoon.
> These are the speeds reported by my AsRock motherboards fan control software. (I couldn't get SpeedFan to work with this board - any advice would be appreciated, there's no manual option in UEFI)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RPM Results
> 
> 
> 
> fFull - 1822
> 90% - 1815
> 80% - 1813
> 70% - 1780
> 60% - 1786
> 50% - 1789
> 40% - 1789
> 30% - 1753
> 20% - 1656
> 10% - 1419
> 1% - 780
> 0% - OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Manually setting the PWM signal to the levels above results in the same reading to 5% +/- and I'm confident in the PWM header as it's been perfectly happy with my MCP35X. Which has a great range.
> 
> Overall I was disappointed. It does offer a level of control and works roughly as advertised, but at least with the AP15 the curve is very steep and there is a lot of dead space..
> 
> So the lowest functioning speed is actually higher than can be achieved with a standard variable voltage fan controller. Or at the very least is less quiet at the same RPM. Since typically I run these at the absolute minimum and ramp them up when needed the noise difference is noticeable. It's the difference between silence and a constant gentle humming.
> 
> So really this falls down to the controller. I haven't yet tried it with any other fans as I don't particularly have any others around but thought this would be of interest with all the recent talk of PWM GTs and the various options available. I'm sure the 4pin GTs have a much more useful curve.
> 
> In the mean time I'm stuck toying with the idea of adding in resistors a long with the PWM voltage to see if I end up with a more useful product.


Stone trap, does the fan controller suck power from the motherboard header?

Regarding speedfan, are you able to control a normal 3 pin fan? What's your mobo?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonetrap*
> 
> Okay so I got myself a Phanteks PWM Controller (PH-PWHUB_01) and hooked it up to a few AP15 fans to see if it was up to the task of replacing my Lamptron FC9 and freeing up a 5.25" bay.
> 
> For those that aren't familar this controller promises PWM control on regular DC fans. It takes the PWM motherboard signal and then creates a PWM wave on the 12v powering a standard 3pin fan.
> 
> Now to the relevant part. How it works with the Gentle Typhoon.
> These are the speeds reported by my AsRock motherboards fan control software. (I couldn't get SpeedFan to work with this board - any advice would be appreciated, there's no manual option in UEFI)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RPM Results
> 
> 
> 
> fFull - 1822
> 90% - 1815
> 80% - 1813
> 70% - 1780
> 60% - 1786
> 50% - 1789
> 40% - 1789
> 30% - 1753
> 20% - 1656
> 10% - 1419
> 1% - 780
> 0% - OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Manually setting the PWM signal to the levels above results in the same reading to 5% +/- and I'm confident in the PWM header as it's been perfectly happy with my MCP35X. Which has a great range.
> 
> Overall I was disappointed. It does offer a level of control and works roughly as advertised, but at least with the AP15 the curve is very steep and there is a lot of dead space..
> 
> So the lowest functioning speed is actually higher than can be achieved with a standard variable voltage fan controller. Or at the very least is less quiet at the same RPM. Since typically I run these at the absolute minimum and ramp them up when needed the noise difference is noticeable. It's the difference between silence and a constant gentle humming.
> 
> So really this falls down to the controller. I haven't yet tried it with any other fans as I don't particularly have any others around but thought this would be of interest with all the recent talk of PWM GTs and the various options available. I'm sure the 4pin GTs have a much more useful curve.
> 
> In the mean time I'm stuck toying with the idea of adding in resistors a long with the PWM voltage to see if I end up with a more useful product.


I have observed this exactly to the T. I actually bought a second Phanteks fan hub, thinking it was to blame but no go. Regardless of how it is set up, even if I have one of the PWM headers sending a true PWM signal (I have other PWM fans and 2 MCP50x pumps), the Phanteks fan hub does not seem to work properly with the GT's. I tested this over and over, the strangest part is I believe I recall a user in the Phanteks owners club who had no issues at all with his AP-15's and the fan hub. I have no idea why or how. My motherboard (Asus maximus extreme VI) did almost the exact same as yours with the speeds - only controllable range was around 1400-1800 rpm.


----------



## stonetrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Stone trap, does the fan controller suck power from the motherboard header?
> 
> Regarding speedfan, are you able to control a normal 3 pin fan? What's your mobo?


The fan controller can either take power from the motherboard header or via an included sata adapter. As far as these tests go the results are the same.
Motherboard is an AsRock Z97 Extreme4 - Pretty sure it can't control a regular 3 pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have observed this exactly to the T. I actually bought a second Phanteks fan hub, thinking it was to blame but no go. Regardless of how it is set up, even if I have one of the PWM headers sending a true PWM signal (I have other PWM fans and 2 MCP50x pumps), the Phanteks fan hub does not seem to work properly with the GT's. I tested this over and over, the strangest part is I believe I recall a user in the Phanteks owners club who had no issues at all with his AP-15's and the fan hub. I have no idea why or how. My motherboard (Asus maximus extreme VI) did almost the exact same as yours with the speeds - only controllable range was around 1400-1800 rpm.


I posted this in its own thread and *IT DIVA* pointed out it could be to do with the design and how heavily the controller is loaded. I tested the controller with 8 AP15 and there was a touch more range but even that is only 8w of the 30w it's designed for. I think if I can create some more load of it then hopefully the range will increase. Prehaps this is the same issue your're having?


----------



## bond32

Possible. I have some other 3 pin fans I want to test first, otherwise I'll put every fan I own on the controller if I have to. Don't care if it frys


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

The Phanteks hub uses the PWM signal in from the mobo to control a P channel mosfet that modulates the +12V supply (cuts the power on/off really fast) to the 3-pin fan ports proportionally to the width of the PWM signal pulse to simulate the voltage going up/down. It's a bit of a hack how they did it (it's been tried before with limited success), and it's not going to work as well as direct control would nor will it work so well with all fans.

Some voltage-controlled fans don't like to be controlled by modulating the supply current (like a cheap fan controller typically does) and some fan manufacturers recommend against it. It's been known to cause fans to click at certain speeds or can sometimes interfere with or damage the rpm signal circuitry and sometimes is blamed for the early death of a fan. For example Nidec says that pwm modulation of 12v current to control fan speed can damage &/or shorten the life of a fan.

http://www.swiftech.com/pwmcontrollers.aspx
Quote:


> There is an excellent reference article written by Dave at overclockers.com that explains how PWM works.
> 
> Excerpt from the article:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There are PWM controllers and there are PWM fans, but the way in which PWM is implemented in each differs greatly: a standard PWM controller modulates the 12 V supply line of an "ordinary" 12 VDC motor. Conversely a PWM controller for PWM fans - such as the one featured in this article - doesn't modulate the 12V supply line but instead sends a PWM signal along a different supply line (the magic "fourth wire") to a more advanced 12 VDC motor, leaving the 12 V supply line uninterrupted. Designated PWM fans not only have internal circuitry which differs from that of standard fans, but because they are designed with speed control in mind the motors themselves are usually more advanced (and expensive). So, PWM speed control of a standard fan is indeed very different from PWM speed control of a PWM fan&#8230; *Nidec even goes so far as to say that modulating the main supply voltage is not advisable*:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulse-width modulation of DC operating voltage to modify fan speed [edit: in PWM devices] is not recommended. Transients generated by that approach can irreversibly damage motor commutation and control electronics and dramatically shorten the life of a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

@3m3k

Idr if it is ap14 or 15 but check coolerguys.com

Great customer service and good people. I had no issues with my order and they were fast as well


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The Phanteks hub uses the PWM signal in from the mobo to control a P channel mosfet that modulates the +12V supply (cuts the power on/off really fast) to the 3-pin fan ports proportionally to the width of the PWM signal pulse to simulate the voltage going up/down. It's a bit of a hack how they did it (it's been tried before with limited success), and it's not going to work as well as direct control would nor will it work so well with all fans.
> 
> Some voltage-controlled fans don't like to be controlled by modulating the supply current (like a cheap fan controller typically does) and some fan manufacturers recommend against it. It's been known to cause fans to click at certain speeds or can sometimes interfere with or damage the rpm signal circuitry and sometimes is blamed for the early death of a fan. For example Nidec says that pwm modulation of 12v current to control fan speed can damage &/or shorten the life of a fan.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/pwmcontrollers.aspx


Good read, thanks


----------



## ehume

I tested the PWM hub with the stock fans, running my motherboard PWM controller from a nominal 10% to 100% PWM duty. At 10% PWM duty, I measured less than 4 V - perhaps around 3.5 V (my multimeter is an old analog device and isn't very accurate at that range). I could get the fans to run as low as 378 RPM. Below that, they stopped spinning. As an interesting side note, the front LED's blinked when the fans did not get enough Voltage to spin. With speed control disabled, the index fan ran at 1278 RPM with the fan hub putting out around 11.8 Volts.

I don't know about the current fan hub, but I would recommend the fan hub I tested to anyone.

That said, I wonder: at what RPM would the AP-15 spin at 4v?

stonetrap: please measure the Voltage put out by your fan hub and report it.

BTW -- the behavior of cheap fan controllers -- doing PWM on the 12v line -- is why I don't use them in fan testing. They give a buzzing sound to a number of fans.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I don't know about the current fan hub, but I would recommend the fan hub I tested to anyone.
> 
> That said, I wonder: at what RPM would the AP-15 spin at 4v?
> 
> stonetrap: please measure the Voltage put out by your fan hub and report it.
> 
> BTW -- the behavior of cheap fan controllers -- doing PWM on the 12v line -- is why I don't use them in fan testing. They give a buzzing sound to a number of fans.


Using the fan hub he has as well as the two I have (newer style I think with a SATA connection), it isn't possible to get an accurate reading from the hub voltage wise. From our tests, whatever the voltage the fans are at around 1400 rpm will be the lowest the hub can get.

Edit: I can try later tonight too.


----------



## ehume

It may be that because I use an analog Voltage meter, I can measure Voltages that would come out as trash on a DMM.


----------



## IT Diva

You guys trying to use various voltmeters to measure what is effectively a pulsed DC level are at best, getting some approximation of a near average value. . . . .

Depending on the actual waveshape, it may or may not be a fair representation of what the fan sees.

Without looking at the output with a scope, you just really have no idea what's going on for sure . . . . I've looked at enough controller outputs to personally attest to that.

Darlene


----------



## Aibohphobia

How fancy of a oscilloscope is needed for these kind of measurements? I was thinking of getting one for basic PSU testing and to test if various motherboard fan headers are really PWM since they have a bad habit of including four pin headers that are actually voltage control only.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> How fancy of a oscilloscope is needed for these kind of measurements? I was thinking of getting one for basic PSU testing and to test if various motherboard fan headers are really PWM since they have a bad habit of including four pin headers that are actually voltage control only.


The Intel standard for PWM fans is 25KHz, so you really don't need to spend a ton of cash for a simple scope.

The USB ones that work with your PC or a laptop are fine and start about $200 or maybe just a bit more.

Something in the $300 range gets you a pretty capable one.

I use this one when not using my CRT scope:

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/72-10165?green=34749272-1B39-51F8-04A8-981A3B0F4AE3

Their 40mhz bandwidth model at $240 is a great basic scope.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/72-10155?green=34749272-1B39-51F8-04A8-981A3B0F4AE3

As far as the mobo fan headers, the manuals usually let you know, by showing the 4th pin as +5V, which would cause a PWM fan to run at max speed, so what they really mean most of the time, is that the header is PWM " device compatible", if you don't mind controlling the device with variable voltage.

Darlene


----------



## Aibohphobia

Thanks, I'll look into to those.


----------



## WHIMington

The problem is that no one have test the Phanteks hub with a scope yet, so no one knows how exactly it works, another thing is that PWM is basicly turning the 12v supply to the motor on and off repeatedly, native PWM fan have its PWM circuit receive PWM signal and convert it into duty cycle that where tuned for that specific fan for optimal performance, while the Phanteks hub-if suspected correctly-simply convert the raw pwm signal to pulse the 12v, this way of control is not very efficient because different electronic components requires different duty cycle to operate properly.


this is the pwm control circuit example nidec themself supply, which is very similar to every pwm circuit.(notice the 555 cmos timer chip, this is what convert raw PWM signal into useful 12v duty cycle.


----------



## IT Diva

From what I'm reading here, there's still a lot of misconception about PWM, and what really we need to determine to continue an intelligent discussion about the Phanteks hub, is what exactly it does.

It claims to allow control of 3 pin fans via the PWM -CPU fan header on the mobo . . . . . .

Some testers say it did an OK job of that, at least the early version . . .

Others are showing results for current hubs that could only be considered as total fails.

But back to the controlling 3 pin fans from the PWM signal part . . . .

OK, . . . there's still basically 2 possible simple ways it might use to do that . . . (as well as more complex and better ways)

One way would be to just use the PWM "signal" to chop the 12V power source going to the fans . . . . so that the fans have a pulsed 12V DC power source . .

The other way, would be to integrate the PWM signal into an average DC voltage level, proportional to the pulse width, scale it, and then apply that to the gate of a P-channel mosfet used in its linear range.

The output would then be a variable voltage DC . . . . not a pulsed DC, output.

A really good way, would be a combination of both, where a SMPS control IC is used to switch the onboard mosfet at several hundred KHz and that it's controlled by the integrated PWM signal . . . . .

I don't think I've seen enough parts on the hub's PCB to do that though, . . .

So until someone with some electronic background and a scope analyses the hub, it's all just a guess, and the current ones don't seem to work well enough to bother with them.

Darlene


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> From what I'm reading here, there's still a lot of misconception about PWM, and what really we need to determine to continue an intelligent discussion about the Phanteks hub, is what exactly it does.
> 
> It claims to allow control of 3 pin fans via the PWM -CPU fan header on the mobo . . . . . .
> 
> Some testers say it did an OK job of that, at least the early version . . .
> 
> Others are showing results for current hubs that could only be considered as total fails.
> 
> But back to the controlling 3 pin fans from the PWM signal part . . . .
> 
> OK, . . . there's still basically 2 possible simple ways it might use to do that . . . (as well as more complex and better ways)
> 
> One way would be to just use the PWM "signal" to chop the 12V power source going to the fans . . . . so that the fans have a pulsed 12V DC power source . .
> 
> The other way, would be to integrate the PWM signal into an average DC voltage level, proportional to the pulse width, scale it, and then apply that to the gate of a P-channel mosfet used in its linear range.
> 
> The output would then be a variable voltage DC . . . . not a pulsed DC, output.
> 
> A really good way, would be a combination of both, where a SMPS control IC is used to switch the onboard mosfet at several hundred KHz and that it's controlled by the integrated PWM signal . . . . .
> 
> I don't think I've seen enough parts on the hub's PCB to do that though, . . .
> 
> So until someone with some electronic background and a scope analyses the hub, it's all just a guess, and the current ones don't seem to work well enough to bother with them.
> 
> Darlene


You lost me. Ok maybe not fully. Honestly, I have 2 of these hubs. If someone wants to do some testing I might be willing to ship them to you...


----------



## adic

should i get Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm 4250 rpm are they any good


----------



## Mega Man

I love mine, they are great when you mod them to PWM


----------



## Chita Gonza

It took me forever to find the 92mm AP13, but it was worth the effort (needed it for a NZXT Vulcan), as it lives up to its 120mm brothers' standards


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chita Gonza*
> 
> It took me forever to find the 92mm AP13, but it was worth the effort (needed it for a NZXT Vulcan), as it lives up to its 120mm brothers' standards


Lucky you, I had to "settle" with a Noiseblocker PE-P but I would have loved more to get an AP-13 or an AP-14 for my Ultima 90.


----------



## adic

i just ordered some fans from here http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adic*
> 
> i just ordered some fans from here http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040


B, don't play with our hearts, do they have all versions of them in stock?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adic*
> 
> i just ordered some fans from here http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040
> 
> 
> 
> B, don't play with our hearts, do they have all versions of them in stock?
Click to expand...

That 800rpm version is a real sweetie. I use that as a case fan wherever I need 120mm fans. Quiet and moves air. Oh, my.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adic*
> 
> i just ordered some fans from here http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040
> 
> 
> 
> B, don't play with our hearts, do they have all versions of them in stock?
Click to expand...

If you click the dropdown it lists the ones the fans they have in stock by fan speed. They currently have 800rpm AP-12s, 1150rpm AP-13s, 1850rpm AP-15s, and 4250rpm AP-30s. They must have just recently gotten those AP-15s in because they have been sold out of them for a long time now. I'd expect they go pretty quick for the price they are asking.


----------



## airwolfz

I bought 30 AP-15 from them, to be imported to the UK. They are the direct OEM variant as you might expect, with 3 pin connectors.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just bought 3 ap-15s. Huzzah!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## starjammer

I got five AP-15s going into my case:



5 more coming this month. Good thing I still found a local supplier here in the Philippines.


----------



## Smanci

How do these bad boys move air @ 800rpm? I've got one 1000rpm slipstream as exhaust fan but it clicks terribly aaand there are seven brand new AP-12s left in this country.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> How do these bad boys move air @ 800rpm? I've got one 1000rpm slipstream as exhaust fan but it clicks terribly aaand there are seven brand new AP-12s left in this country.


When I need a 120mm fan, that's the one fan I turn to. The AP-12 is a genius fan.


----------



## airwolfz

AP-15s arrived from coolerguys:


----------



## smithydan

man buy up all the stock lol
I hope you leave back some for me/us lol

I was just waiting of proof, thanks.


----------



## Ovrclck

I've never ordered from Cooler Guys before. Great experience so far. 19$ a pop is cheap considering what they're going for on Ebay.lol
I should be receiving my fans tomorrow.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airwolfz*
> 
> AP-15s arrived from coolerguys:


Nice! Those blades look interesting


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airwolfz*
> 
> AP-15s arrived from coolerguys:


Aren't those AP-53s judging from the model name on the label?


----------



## airwolfz

I assume it's the model number for the OEM version of the 1850rpm GT.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Aren't those AP-53s judging from the model name on the label?


Simple way to estimate rpm of the fan: The current and voltage (note the "D12" as in 12 volts). 1850 rpm version draws about 0.083A, and uses 1 watt. Current is the same and voltage is 12V.

Also, for a conversion, current vs rpm is a third degree function.

For example, if a fan uses 0.1A at 2000 rpm, it will need 0.8A (2^3) at 4000 rpm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> When I need a 120mm fan, that's the one fan I turn to. The AP-12 is a genius fan.


The Gentle Typhoon seems to dominate in the 1000-2000 rpm range. According to Martin's tests, <1000 rpm was more contested, although the low speed Gentle Typhoons were certainly strong contenders and at the top, but the lead was not as big as between 1000-2000 rpm.

At high speeds, the high speed Gentle Typhoons are surprisingly competitive with Delta AFB 38mm fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airwolfz*
> 
> I assume it's the model number for the OEM version of the 1850rpm GT.


Custom orders of Nidec fans have their own unique fan codes. See the link I gave above for Ed Hume on Nidec fan codes on post 2229.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Simple way to estimate rpm of the fan: The current and voltage (note the "D12" as in 12 volts). 1850 rpm version draws about 0.083A, and uses 1 watt. Current is the same and voltage is 12V.
> 
> Also, for a conversion, current vs rpm is a third degree function.
> 
> For example, if a fan uses 0.1A at 2000 rpm, it will need 0.8A (2^3) at 4000 rpm.


It's just that I also bought AP-15s recently, and this is how the label looked like:



So is it like the same AP-15, just a different ending number?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> It's just that I also bought AP-15s recently, and this is how the label looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> So is it like the same AP-15, just a different ending number?


Yes, the 2-3 digi end numbers are customers specific numbers, I would assume every OEM order have their own number so that customers life is easier when they wants to re order


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Yes, the 2-3 digi end numbers are customers specific numbers, I would assume every OEM order have their own number so that customers life is easier when they wants to re order


Ahhhh, now I understand. So it's like what CrazyElf said, all that matters is the voltage and current.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Ahhhh, now I understand. So it's like what CrazyElf said, all that matters is the voltage and current.


The speed of the fan can be determined by the model number before "AP"(ZP for PWM), B5 means it is rated 1850 rpm, B6 means it is rated 2150 rpm, so on and so forth.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The speed of the fan can be determined by the model number before "AP"(ZP for PWM), B5 means it is rated 1850 rpm, B6 means it is rated 2150 rpm, so on and so forth.


Thanks!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Custom orders of Nidec fans have their own unique fan codes. See the link I gave above for Ed Hume on Nidec fan codes on post 2229.


I knew this, but somehow it's only just occurred to me that Scythe's part numbers were also just custom orders. So that's why the 2150rpm is called the AP45 and not the AP16: just because it was ordered later.

D1225C12*B1*AP-11 (500 rpm)
D1225C12*B2*AP-12 (800 rpm)
D1225C12*B3*AP-13 (1.150 rpm)
D1225C12*B4*AP-14 (1,450 rpm)
D1225C12*B5*AP-15 (1,850 rpm)

D1225C12*B7*AP-29 (3,000 rpm)
D1225C12*B9*AP-30 (4.250 rpm)
D1225C12*BB*AP-31 (5.400 rpm)

D1225C12*B6*AP-45 (2,150 rpm)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The speed of the fan can be determined by the model number before "AP"(ZP for PWM), B5 means it is rated 1850 rpm, B6 means it is rated 2150 rpm, so on and so forth.


So we should start calling them B5APs instead of AP15s


----------



## mantrius

Does anyone know if Cooler Guys is planning to keep the AP-15s in regular stock now? I'm needing to order 45 of them to swap out the yate loon d12sh-12s I bought as a hold me over when these weren't available, but I'm not quite prepared to spend $900+ on fans this week.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mantrius*
> 
> Does anyone know if Cooler Guys is planning to keep the AP-15s in regular stock now? I'm needing to order 45 of them to swap out the yate loon d12sh-12s I bought as a hold me over when these weren't available, but I'm not quite prepared to spend $900+ on fans this week.


Well buy some now and some later. It seems they might as custom ordered have to be a fair amount. I presume even if they sell out they will order again.

Message them and see, at 45 units I would ask for a discount which you might not get or it might not be a lot but still ask.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The problem is that no one have test the Phanteks hub with a scope yet, so no one knows how exactly it works, another thing is that PWM is basicly turning the 12v supply to the motor on and off repeatedly, native PWM fan have its PWM circuit receive PWM signal and convert it into duty cycle that where tuned for that specific fan for optimal performance, while the Phanteks hub-if suspected correctly-simply convert the raw pwm signal to pulse the 12v, this way of control is not very efficient because different electronic components requires different duty cycle to operate properly.
> 
> 
> this is the pwm control circuit example nidec themself supply, which is very similar to every pwm circuit.(notice the 555 cmos timer chip, this is what convert raw PWM signal into useful 12v duty cycle.


I could be wrong, but that actually looks like a PWM signal generator. I see 5 volts(powers it and is in the range fans respond to when pulsed ~4.3 out also make sense because of losses in the circuit) in and a 100k pot that seems to change the duty cycle. The PWM fan would turn this signal into fan speeds.

The nice thing here is you can make your own fan controller and control multiple fans because the PWM pin does not actually push much power. The fan is still getting its power from the 12 volt line.

This is different than the voltage control model. If it uses a linear regulator it has to drop voltage as heat(inefficient) while using switching regulator, some fans made noise if the frequency was too low.


----------



## godofdeath

Did they stop making these or something? Why are the prices so high and hard to find now? Or is it high demand?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> Did they stop making these or something? Why are the prices so high and hard to find now? Or is it high demand?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1450584/no-more-gentle-typhoons/

Nidec still makes them, but there is no longer a retail distributor for them. Now they are made by special order by Nidec only for people who meet their MOQ, which is in the several thousands of fans. There's quite a bit more details about it all buried in that thread I linked and earlier in this thread.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The problem is that no one have test the Phanteks hub with a scope yet, so no one knows how exactly it works, another thing is that PWM is basicly turning the 12v supply to the motor on and off repeatedly, native PWM fan have its PWM circuit receive PWM signal and convert it into duty cycle that where tuned for that specific fan for optimal performance, while the Phanteks hub-if suspected correctly-simply convert the raw pwm signal to pulse the 12v, this way of control is not very efficient because different electronic components requires different duty cycle to operate properly.
> 
> 
> this is the pwm control circuit example nidec themself supply, which is very similar to every pwm circuit.(notice the 555 cmos timer chip, this is what convert raw PWM signal into useful 12v duty cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but that actually looks like a PWM signal generator. I see 5 volts(powers it and is in the range fans respond to when pulsed ~4.3 out also make sense because of losses in the circuit) in and a 100k pot that seems to change the duty cycle. The PWM fan would turn this signal into fan speeds.
> 
> The nice thing here is you can make your own fan controller and control multiple fans *because the PWM pin does not actually push much power*. The fan is still getting its power from the 12 volt line.
> 
> This is different than the voltage control model. If it uses a linear regulator it has to drop voltage as heat(inefficient) while using switching regulator, some fans made noise if the frequency was too low.
Click to expand...

The diagram shown is indeed a simple variable duty cycle, PWM generator.

In actuality, a PC PWM controller based on the Intel PWM standard, "pushes" no power at all.

It sinks current to ground.

Each PWM controlled device is responsible for supplying its own 5V level.

Therein lies the problem as you add greater numbers of controlled devices . . . . . the amount of current that the controller has to sink to ground rises, and manipulating Ohm's law, voltage dropped equals I squared R, the drop across the protective resistors on the controller's PWM input raises the logic low voltage level that the controlled devices see above the threshold to where it isn't seen as off-time any more, and you loose progressively more low speed control as you add devices.

It's a much better analogy, and much more accurate to think of it as the signal current level overwhelms the controller, than that the controller signal becomes too weak as more devices are added.

Darlene


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The diagram shown is indeed a simple variable duty cycle, PWM generator.
> 
> In actuality, a PC PWM controller based on the Intel PWM standard, "pushes" no power at all.
> 
> It sinks current to ground.
> 
> Each PWM controlled device is responsible for supplying its own 5V level.
> 
> Therein lies the problem as you add greater numbers of controlled devices . . . . . the amount of current that the controller has to sink to ground rises, and manipulating Ohm's law, voltage dropped equals I squared R, the drop across the protective resistors on the controller's PWM input raises the logic low voltage level that the controlled devices see above the threshold to where it isn't seen as off-time any more, and you loose progressively more low speed control as you add devices.
> 
> It's a much better analogy, and much more accurate to think of it as the signal current level overwhelms the controller, than that the controller signal becomes too weak as more devices are added.
> 
> Darlene


Another great job of explaining things to us laymen.









Is it possible to add something into the PWM signal lead to solve this problem when we want to control more PWM fans than lead normally will?


----------



## Nukemaster

Thank you IT Diva.

That explains it VERY well.

Would one be able to buffer with more components on a controller(lets say a mosfet that reproduces this sink [to ground?] controlled by the boards header).


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The diagram shown is indeed a simple variable duty cycle, PWM generator.
> 
> In actuality, a PC PWM controller based on the Intel PWM standard, "pushes" no power at all.
> 
> It sinks current to ground.
> 
> Each PWM controlled device is responsible for supplying its own 5V level.
> 
> Therein lies the problem as you add greater numbers of controlled devices . . . . . the amount of current that the controller has to sink to ground rises, and manipulating Ohm's law, voltage dropped equals I squared R, the drop across the protective resistors on the controller's PWM input raises the logic low voltage level that the controlled devices see above the threshold to where it isn't seen as off-time any more, and you loose progressively more low speed control as you add devices.
> 
> It's a much better analogy, and much more accurate to think of it as the signal current level overwhelms the controller, than that the controller signal becomes too weak as more devices are added.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of explaining things to us laymen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add something into the PWM signal lead to solve this problem when we want to control more PWM fans than lead normally will?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Thank you IT Diva.
> 
> That explains it VERY well.
> 
> Would one be able to buffer with more components on a controller(lets say a mosfet that reproduces this sink [to ground?] controlled by the boards header).


The best way is to use a cmos 555 as an inverting Schmitt trigger and an open collector/open drain output device.

Here's a link to the post I did not long ago with a schematic and some working prototypes:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470233/pwn-splitter-pwn-fan-controller-pwn-motherboard-pins-questions/70#post_22908640

The scope shot with the incredibly low off time voltage level was with all 18 of the Corsair PWM fans being run from that channel.

I passed one of the prototypes on to geggeg who reported that he got a lower min speed with several fans connected, than with just a single fan without the board, so some fans are just incredibly sensitive to the off-time voltage level.

Darlene


----------



## Nukemaster

Thanks for the info and circuit.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I knew this, but somehow it's only just occurred to me that Scythe's part numbers were also just custom orders. So that's why the 2150rpm is called the AP45 and not the AP16: just because it was ordered later.
> 
> D1225C12*B1*AP-11 (500 rpm)
> D1225C12*B2*AP-12 (800 rpm)
> D1225C12*B3*AP-13 (1.150 rpm)
> D1225C12*B4*AP-14 (1,450 rpm)
> D1225C12*B5*AP-15 (1,850 rpm)
> 
> D1225C12*B7*AP-29 (3,000 rpm)
> D1225C12*B9*AP-30 (4.250 rpm)
> D1225C12*BB*AP-31 (5.400 rpm)
> 
> D1225C12*B6*AP-45 (2,150 rpm)
> So we should start calling them B5APs instead of AP15s


I'm not so sure about this one.

The reason why is because they appear in Nidec's data sheets:
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf

Custom orders would not appear in the formal Nidec data sheets. They would be different for each order. The fact that these appear in the data sheets suggests that they are not custom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> The speed of the fan can be determined by the model number before "AP"(ZP for PWM), B5 means it is rated 1850 rpm, B6 means it is rated 2150 rpm, so on and so forth.


This is correct. Each model has it's own assigned speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Yes, the 2-3 digi end numbers are customers specific numbers, I would assume every OEM order have their own number so that customers life is easier when they wants to re order


Yep. The only problem for us right now is that any order would need quantities of 10,000 or more. That's the minimum order amount for Nidec wants before beginning production.

QP can also mean PWM. It's the "Z" or the "Q" that denotes PWM functionality in Nidec's naming scheme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Another great job of explaining things to us laymen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add something into the PWM signal lead to solve this problem when we want to control more PWM fans than lead normally will?


Could you somehow combine it with a potentiometer?

Then you could just lower the voltage when you want manual control or leave it on PWM for dynamic scaling? Alternatively, you could use software override.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I'm not so sure about this one.
> 
> The reason why is because they appear in Nidec's data sheets:
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> Custom orders would not appear in the formal Nidec data sheets. They would be different for each order. The fact that these appear in the data sheets suggests that they are not custom.


Huh? I don't see AP-11, AP-12, ... AP-15 on any page of the PDF you linked? It's all AZ-00, implying that the 00 is replaced by order number later.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Recently put my GTs in push/pull for my Ncase build. They seem to cool my CPU better compared to the original noctua fans. I had the AP14 on it but they were slightly too loud for my taste.


----------



## starjammer

By the way, how does one join this club?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> By the way, how does one join this club?


need a minimum of 15 typhoons to join.









Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> need a minimum of 15 typhoons to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


Darn, I only have 8


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> need a minimum of 15 typhoons to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, I only have 8
Click to expand...

meh, . . . . .

You know how it is . . . .

Ya gotta be a real fan boy to get to join a fan club . . .

[/double entendre]

Darlene


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> meh, . . . . .
> 
> You know how it is . . . .
> 
> Ya gotta be a real fan boy to get to join a fan club . . .
> 
> [/double entendre]
> 
> Darlene


Well thanks for a laugh


----------



## starjammer

LOL. You guys are hilarious.







Anyway, seems I'm just a third of the way there, then.


----------



## infected rat

What a shame that these fans are no longer easily available. I have been collecting them up from ebay over the last few months. People always comment on how quiet my rig is, and I want it to stay that way.

Given the cult-like following these fans have, I am also surprised no one else has attempted to step into the breach. As discussed earlier in the thread, it's not just the shape that these fans have. They are extremely rigid, so will not deform when running at speed. My guess is this is what the imitators often get wrong. So many fans have blades which flex a little in motion. If the blades flex appreciably then the static pressure is lost.

Given it a few more years and perhaps we'll be printing our own Typhoon-like fan blades for ourselves.


----------



## starjammer

I am actually wondering why no other manufacturer is contacting Nidec Servo (the OEM of the GT fans) to create another line of such fans. If Scythe discontinued their contract, I was expecting some other eager company to continue marketing and sell it to us avid fans (pun intended).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I am actually wondering why no other manufacturer is contacting Nidec Servo (the OEM of the GT fans) to create another line of such fans. If Scythe discontinued their contract, I was expecting some other eager company to continue marketing and sell it to us avid fans (pun intended).


This is the biggest question we all have been wondering from day one... I'm sure someone will step up to the plate soon enough


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This is the biggest question we all have been wondering from day one... I'm sure someone will step up to the plate soon enough


How many orders does Nidec need, anyway? I mean, if we did an OCN AP-15 or AP-45 bulk order, how many items would they consider?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This is the biggest question we all have been wondering from day one... I'm sure someone will step up to the plate soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many orders does Nidec need, anyway? I mean, if we did an OCN AP-15 or AP-45 bulk order, how many items would they consider?
Click to expand...

OCN tried a group buy of Gentle Typhoons once before and it was a fiasco. No OCN group buys of any kind will ever happen again. Never. Ever.

As far as how many Nidec now needs for an order it seems a bit out of reach for most of us ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> [...] Dazmode (Canada's Watercooling store) got in touch with Nidec Servo and tried to order some fans from them, looking for a bulk order, and they told him they will not sell any Gentle Typhoons for anything less than a 10,000 fan per yr commitment.
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally talking to Nidec. They should tell me about MOQ shortly and that will settle it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on Nidec.
> No deal, they are not interested in anything that less than 10 000 fans per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [...].
Click to expand...

That said, apparently Coolerguys in the US worked something out because they managed to get new stock of 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons (formerly Scythe's AP-15s) and seem to have plenty of them. They're selling them for $19.95 plus shipping on their site or $23 w/ free shipping/prime eligible on Amazon.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That said, apparently Coolerguys in the US worked something out because they managed to get new stock of 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons (formerly Scythe's AP-15s) and seem to have plenty of them. They're selling them for $19.95 plus shipping on their site or $23 w/ free shipping/prime eligible on Amazon.


Yup, they have the wide range


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Yup, they have the wide range


It's either they got Nidec to lower their quota because of low demand (and probably some inventory left), or they partnered with other stores/entities to get to Nidec's requirements.

That being said, the gossip in me wants to know: what happened with the OCN fiasco? People not honoring their pledges to order? Irregularities in transactions? No organized method of keeping track?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> It's either they got Nidec to lower their quota because of low demand (and probably some inventory left), or they partnered with other stores/entities to get to Nidec's requirements.
> 
> That being said, the gossip in me wants to know: what happened with the OCN fiasco? People not honoring their pledges to order? Irregularities in transactions? No organized method of keeping track?


The best way to handle a Group Buy for some Gentle Typhoons would be through Mass Drop as it was attempted at one point in time here, maybe another go? Mass Drop will handle all the negotiations as all I care is that I can buy some


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That said, apparently Coolerguys in the US worked something out because they managed to get new stock of 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons (formerly Scythe's AP-15s) and seem to have plenty of them. They're selling them for $19.95 plus shipping on their site or $23 w/ free shipping/prime eligible on Amazon.


yea i am done buying these used, got burned once out 240 so ill only buy them new worst case i buy them when we travel to china.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> The best way to handle a Group Buy for some Gentle Typhoons would be through Mass Drop as it was attempted at one point in time here, maybe another go? Mass Drop will handle all the negotiations as all I care is that I can buy some


Massdrop will *never ever* be able to meet Nidec's min order quantity requirements. It's a wasted effort. Many people have tried and Nidec is not willing to negotiate. They just don't do it. Heck, Dazmode was willing to buy a thousand or more of them and they blew him off. If you even hint that you can't meet their 10,000 MOQ Nidec's sales reps will quit replying to you (been there myself).

The only way Coolerguys managed to get new fans is they, whether alone or partnered with someone else, must have met the 10,000 MOQ, and seeing as Coolerguys seems to be the only place selling new 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons with that new 'AP-53' customer number (AP-15 was Scythe's # for the same fan), I'm leaning towards Coolerguys probably bought 10,000 of them all by themselves.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Massdrop will *never ever* be able to meet Nidec's min order quantity requirements. It's a wasted effort. Many people have tried and Nidec is not willing to negotiate. They just don't do it. Heck, Dazmode was willing to buy a thousand or more of them and they blew him off. If you even hint that you can't meet their 10,000 MOQ Nidec's sales reps will quit replying to you (been there myself).
> 
> The only way Coolerguys managed to get new fans is they, whether alone or partnered with someone else, must have met the 10,000 MOQ, and seeing as Coolerguys seems to be the only place selling new 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons with that new 'AP-53' customer number (AP-15 was Scythe's # for the same fan), I'm leaning towards Coolerguys probably bought 10,000 of them all by themselves.


Yes that's why it never took off







... Now we can only wait for a shining manufacturer to take hold of these awesomeness of fans. Some heath our call!!!!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes that's why it never took off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Now we can only wait for a shining manufacturer to take hold of these awesomeness of fans. Some heath our call!!!!


We don't need a "manufacturer". Nidec has always been the manufacturer of the Gentle Typhoon line and they still are. Scythe was just a distributor for them. Coolerguys seems to have heard the call.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> We don't need a "manufacturer". Nidec has always been the manufacturer of the Gentle Typhoon line and they still are. Scythe was just a distributor for them. Coolerguys seems to have heard the call.


I've always seen Nidec as the OEM with Scythe as the Distributor/"manufacturer" selling a pseudo private label.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello guys!
I wanted to get the Typhoon Ap45 to replace the fans from my Thermaltake Water 2.0 extreme. Since they cant be found any more, what are you guys using instead of the AP45?
Thanks!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I wanted to get the Typhoon Ap45 to replace the fans from my Thermaltake Water 2.0 extreme. Since they cant be found any more, what are you guys using instead of the AP45?
> Thanks!


I buy mostly San Ace these days. Similar quality (IMO better) and they have a lot more choices/options


----------



## tistou77

Hello

It's always possible to buy the "Gentle Typhoon" ?
I did not understand the history of the new reférences









I have currently the AP13, and I want to buy others

Thanks


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I buy mostly San Ace these days. Similar quality (IMO better) and they have a lot more choices/options


Any specific model you can recommend that matches the AP45 for example in performance AND sound level? I was thinking of just getting the AP15 and calling it a day.
Thanks!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I buy mostly San Ace these days. Similar quality (IMO better) and they have a lot more choices/options
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific model you can recommend that matches the AP45 for example in performance AND sound level? I was thinking of just getting the AP15 and calling it a day.
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be a bad idea imho.

Really only another Gentle Typhoon 'low speed applications' series fan (1450rpm, 1850rpm, 2150rpm) is going to compete with the 2150rpm AP-45 (aka AP-00) in performance and sound on a rad. There's never yet been any other fan that comes close. it's kind of amazing how much the Gentle Typhoons stand out from every other fan. The 1850rpm GT (formerly AP-15) would be the closest thing to it. The 1850rpm GT (0.083amp) uses 50% less power than the 2150rpm GT (0.123amp) and operates in a speed/noise/performance range practical for watercooling, which has made it by far the most popular GT fan. The 2150rpm GTs have always been a bit harder to find, and currently no one seems to have them at least not at any sort of reasonable price.

Here you can compare the 1850rpm and the 2150rpm GT for yourself.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a90o0s7x1648ds0/20141203_174929.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iu2lop1r8jv4tgj/20141203_175154.jpg?dl=0


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a90o0s7x1648ds0/20141203_174929.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iu2lop1r8jv4tgj/20141203_175154.jpg?dl=0


Oh my. I'd make that my wallpaper if I were you...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I LIKE YOUR THINKING! I dont have one anyways xD


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> We don't need a "manufacturer". Nidec has always been the manufacturer of the Gentle Typhoon line and they still are. Scythe was just a distributor for them. Coolerguys seems to have heard the call.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Massdrop will *never ever* be able to meet Nidec's min order quantity requirements. It's a wasted effort. Many people have tried and Nidec is not willing to negotiate. They just don't do it. Heck, Dazmode was willing to buy a thousand or more of them and they blew him off. If you even hint that you can't meet their 10,000 MOQ Nidec's sales reps will quit replying to you (been there myself).
> 
> The only way Coolerguys managed to get new fans is they, whether alone or partnered with someone else, must have met the 10,000 MOQ, and seeing as Coolerguys seems to be the only place selling new 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons with that new 'AP-53' customer number (AP-15 was Scythe's # for the same fan), I'm leaning towards Coolerguys probably bought 10,000 of them all by themselves.


Which is why I am dumbfounded that I don't see them peddling them hard here or anywhere else. Or maybe they simply don't need to. They certainly got their money's worth out of me when imported a box of 30 from them. I'm just about over that hurt.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I saw a french test where the Gentle Typhoon would not have a good static pressure below 1200rpm (on rad)
The GT is really good, on a rad at ~ 800rpm?

Thanks


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I saw a french test where the Gentle Typhoon would not have a good static pressure below 1200rpm (on rad)
> The GT is really good, on a rad at ~ 800rpm?
> 
> Thanks


Whatever French test you keep mentioning, if that's what it actually says then it is complete and utter rubbish and you should never trust anything from them ever again.

First off, at 1000rpms or less on a rad there's very little difference in performance between most any fan you might want to use. There is no fan that outperforms other fans on a rad at that slow of a speed by much if at all. If that's how slow you want your fans to run you might as well buy yourself some $3 Yate Loons and call it a day.

Here's Martin explaining it:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/fans/
Quote:


> *BEST FAN 300FPM (~1000 RPM)*
> 
> At this point I would call all the fans relatively the same. The Cougars, Noiseblocker, Noctua, GTs, Piranha, are all performing in that 36-39dBA and subjectively hard to tell much difference. *This and slower speeds is where it just doesn't make sense to spend a ton of money on fans. Cheaper value fans perform just as well as the expensive ones and the Gentle Typhoons also don't really separate themselves much.*


And below I've posted proof of what Martin is talking about. Here are screenshots from vids which I have linked so you can see and hear for yourself of all these fans (Gentle Typhoons, Noctua NF-F12, Corsair SP120 High Performance, Cougar Vortex PWM, Swiftech Helix PWM, XSPC Xinruilian) running about ~800rpms (tach meter shows fan rpm / 30, so 800rpm/30=26.6) on a rad. None of them standout from each other in the amount of airflow through the rad or in the noise level at that speed.

Gentle Typhoon AP-15: 





Gentle Typhoon AP-45: 





Noctua NF-F12: 





Corsair SP120 High Performance: 





Cougar Vortex PWM: 





Swiftech Helix PWM: 





XSPC Xinruilian 1650: 





And here is a vid of Martin detailing his fan-on-rad test chamber: 





So hopefully we can put that whole thing about fans at speeds around 800rpms to rest. But it's worth noting that at speeds above 1,000 rpms, there simply is no better performing fan in terms of amount of airflow through a rad for the noise it makes than the Gentle Typhoon. It's not even close. There's Gentle Typhoons, and then there's every other fan, and the wide gap in between.

Martin's 50 fan on rad test: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2010/11/04/120mm-fan-testing-on-an-mcr120-radiator-round-6-summary/


----------



## tistou77

Thanks for the explanation

I miss one GT AP-13 for the MORA3, if I can not find one, I would take Aerocool Dead Silence, I think.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I saw a french test where the Gentle Typhoon would not have a good static pressure below 1200rpm (on rad)
> The GT is really good, on a rad at ~ 800rpm?
> 
> Thanks


Only thing I could find was this:
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/874-36/conclusion.html

I recommend that you take the time to read the review from start to finish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardware.fr*
> Conclure un comparatif de plus de 60 ventilateurs n'est pas chose aisée, et il est difficile d'aboutir sur des conseils d'achat simples, tant les facteurs à prendre en compte sont nombreux et peuvent varier selon les besoins de chacun. Au-delà du ratio flux d'air/bruit, de nombreux paramètres peuvent rentrer en compte, comme l'esthétique, facteur important pour certains, l'usage envisagé, le prix, ou la durée de vie. A ce sujet, impossible pour nous de tirer des conclusions claires, faute de disposer de quelques années pour faire les tests ! Si les MTBF annoncés par les fabricants sont à prendre avec des pincettes, les durées de garantie peuvent parfois donner un ordre d'idée&#8230;
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, parmi ces 63 ventilateurs testés, certains modèles sortent du lot, soit parce que leurs performances les placent au premier plan, soit au contraire parce que leur intérêt s'est avéré questionnable.
> ...
> 
> Terminons par un autre coup de cœur, le Scythe Gentle Typhoon. Si le ventilateur parfait existait, le Gentle Typhoon n'en serait pas loin ! Ses excellentes prestations ne sont gâchées que par le léger chuintement de son roulement à billes, et son esthétique pourra paraître discutable à certains.


For those who do not understand French, basically the review is saying that the Gentle Typhoon appears to be a "near perfect" fan. There is a bit of ball bearing noise and the looks may not please everyone, but otherwise performance is very good. This was amongst a test of 63 fans.

Edit: By the way, that website is one of the best review websites around the web from my experiences - they do pretty thorough testing.

@ Unicorn Hunter:


Judging by Martin's Tests, the only thing that seems to come close is the Delta AFB series. It's a pretty good fan and undervolts very well, although the PWM ones are known to sometimes click.

Pricing:
http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-delta-afb1212le.html?initiative_id=SB_20141213194809&site=glo&SortType=price_asc&shipCountry=ca&SearchText=delta+afb1212le

Cooler Guys seems to be the only one here in North America with Gentle Typhoons, although there are plenty in China on Taobao. At this point, the 10k order limit is no issue - Cooler Guys can supply them to us; at least in North America. Shipping to Europe though would be cost prohibitive unfortunately.


----------



## tistou77

I saw this french test

http://mickaeln2006.free.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1013&Itemid=2&limit=1&limitstart=2


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> ...
> 
> Cooler Guys seems to be the only one here in North America with Gentle Typhoons, although there are plenty in China on Taobao. At this point, the 10k order limit is no issue - Cooler Guys can supply them to us; at least in North America. Shipping to Europe though would be cost prohibitive unfortunately.


As an example to ship 30 GT to the UK from Coolerguys (keeping the import and tax charges in dollars for ease):

$ 598.50 cost for 30 GT
$158 dollars UPS Worldwide Expedited SM
$17 UK customs duty
$155 UK value added tax

$928 total landed cost

$31/£20 per fan in your hand when buying a total of 30 fans.

Due to VAT scaling with cost and shipping scaling with weight there will never be a significant value proposition to move a large number of these coolerguy fans to europe. Unless you could somehow fix your shipping charges, but at that volume/weight you've become a business.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

people in the UK dont need GTs they have access to alpephon wingboost 2 fans which are currently manufactured and perform well enough at low rpm
last I checked there was stock issues but they were like 9 euros a piece so much better than 23$ a piece plus shipping and tax


----------



## Mega Man

i would just like to point out that everyone needs GTs !


----------



## Ziver

I live in Turkey and ı wanna buy 4x AP-15. Where can i find ? (Shipping turkey)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I live in Turkey and ı wanna buy 4x AP-15. Where can i find ? (Shipping turkey)


Since Coolerguys won't ship outside North America, your only other option I think is the Taobao e.g. http://search.taobao.com/search?q=gentle+typhoon. To buy from China, you will need to arrange a payment/ forwarding agent. I've never done it myself, but here are some tips http://taobaofieldguide.com/taobao-guides/buying-on-taobao-from-overseas


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Since Coolerguys won't ship outside North America,


Since when? I ordered for export in October with no issues.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> Since when? I ordered for export in October with no issues.


My bad. You are right. Looking into it further... Only their Amazon shop is US only. They have an Amazon.co.uk shop, so UK orders are possible too. Indeed I see now from their shop that they will send UPS to certain European countries plus Israel and Singapore. Shipping would be like $80-$90 for 4 fans.

Unfortunately, not Turkey though. So @Ziver would still needs to order from China - would be cheaper too if he can pick a good forwarding agent.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah amazon sites are country locked.
Its wierd but they do it. US cant order off .co.jp


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah amazon sites are country locked.
> Its wierd but they do it. US cant order off .co.jp


Not always. Amazon UK can deliver to certain other European countries.

And Coolerguys have a UK store on Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=coolerguys%20gentle%20typhoon

So AP-14s and AP-15s are available in Europe









Thanks and +1 rep to @Turbz


----------



## fa5terba11

What is the difference between the AP-15's and the AP-53's? I bought 7 from coolerguys advertised as AP-15's but got them today and they are AP-53's with grey fan blades. I thought they were supposed to be white.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What is the difference between the AP-15's and the AP-53's? I bought 7 from coolerguys advertised as AP-15's but got them today and they are AP-53's with grey fan blades. I thought they were supposed to be white.


Low speed Gentle Typhoons (2150rpm model and below) have always been grey bladed fans. The high speed application Gentle Typhoons (3000rpm model and up) have black fan blades. That's all they have ever been.



Spoiler: 1850 rpm Gentle Typhoons: AP-15 (old - Scythe) AP-53 (new - Coolerguys)







There is no difference between Scythe's old AP-15 and the AP-53s Coolerguys are now selling except that number at the end. As far as Nidec's naming conventions go, for example on the D1225C12B5AP-15, it's the part before the dash that identifies all the features of the fan. The part after the dash is the customer order number for that type of fan. D1225C12B5AP-15 was Scythe. D1225C12B5AP-53 is the number for the newer production run of the exact same fan that Coolerguys is now selling.



Spoiler: Full explanation of Nidec's fan naming conventions



Go here: http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
Next to where is says "Model Names" click on the "Servo" logo and you will see a row of model numbering appear above it. By hovering over each part of the model number it explains what it means down below.

For example, in the D1225C12B5AP-**
D = DC powered tube axial fan
12 = 119 0r 120mm housing width
25 = 25.5mm housing depth
C = Plastic closed corner flanges
12 = 12v nominal operating voltage
B = Dual ball bearing
5 = the relative operating speed in the series (so for the Gentle Typhoon "D1225C (for low speed applications) Series" the '5' = 1850rpm)
A = Standard design
P = Open collector tachometer (2 wave pulses per revolution).



Like WiSK noted, we should probably have been calling them "_B5APs instead of AP15s_".


----------



## fa5terba11

What about the grey blades?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What about the grey blades?


I thought I just answered that as succinctly as I could.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> *Low speed Gentle Typhoons (2150rpm model and below) have always been grey bladed fans.* The high speed application Gentle Typhoons (3000rpm model and up) have black fan blades. That's all they have ever been. [...]


I even posted pictures of both together.

They have never came in a different color. There's no such thing as a white bladed Gentle Typhoon (unless someone painted/dyed them). Not sure what made you think they were white. They have several pictures posted on their site:

http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html

Swiftech makes the Swiftech Helix, that was made to somewhat resemble a Gentle Typhoon but has white fan blades. It's a fairly low-budget fan and it's performance doesn't really compare well to the Gentle Typhoons.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=Swiftech+Helix


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I thought I just answered that as succinctly as I could.


_suc·cinct adjective \(ˌ)sək-ˈsiŋ(k)t, sə-ˈsiŋ(k)t\
: using few words to state or express an idea_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What is the difference between the AP-15's and the AP-53's?


No difference, except for the number.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> I bought 7 from coolerguys advertised as AP-15's but got them today and they are AP-53's with grey fan blades. I thought they were supposed to be white.


There are no white Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## bond32

Could be nothing and I haven't tested it more, but I felt like the AP-53's I have run at a max RPM of around 1780-1800...


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> _suc·cinct adjective \(ˌ)sək-ˈsiŋ(k)t, sə-ˈsiŋ(k)t\
> : using few words to state or express an idea_
> No difference, except for the number.
> There are no white Gentle Typhoons.


So clearly this is my first purchase of typhoons of any kind. I don't know why I always thought the blades were white lol?! I'm excited though and glad to know I got the goods.


----------



## marc0053

If anyone is desperate for 1 x 2150 RPM Gentle typhoon. I just bought 9 more at that price....
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/overpriced-gentle-typhoon-fan/


----------



## richie_2010

im glad there available in the uk again









ive got 15 of the 1850s atm and i may get some more just incase


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Could be nothing and I haven't tested it more, but I felt like the AP-53's I have run at a max RPM of around 1780-1800...


That's about right. All of my AP-15s / AP-53s sit right at or just barely above 1800 rpm at 12V, and that's hooked straight to the PSU. Maxed out on any fan controller is slightly below that. The operating voltage on the 1450 rpm GT is 7v to 13,2v, and on the 1850 rpm and 2150 rpm GTs is 5v to 13.2V which is where their max speed rating would be from.


----------



## brucethemoose

I'm not happy with my 38mm Yates, and my sleeve fans are getting loud...

So, what's the cheapest way to get some 1850RPM GTs? $20 each on CoolerGuys?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm not happy with my 38mm Yates, and my sleeve fans are getting loud...
> 
> So, what's the cheapest way to get some 1850RPM GTs? $20 each on CoolerGuys?


Coolerguys has the best prices on them atm. They sell them for $19.95 plus shipping on their site and they sell them for $23 w/ free shipping eligible on Amazon in the US and for £19.00 w/ free shipping eligible in the UK.

What's the better deal depends on where you live and how much shipping from their site would be vs Amazon's free shipping & how many you are planning to buy.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm not happy with my 38mm Yates, and my sleeve fans are getting loud...
> 
> So, what's the cheapest way to get some 1850RPM GTs? $20 each on CoolerGuys?
> 
> 
> 
> Coolerguys has the best prices on them atm. They sell them for $19.95 plus shipping on their site and they sell them for $23 w/ free shipping eligible on Amazon in the US and for £19.00 w/ free shipping eligible in the UK.
> 
> What's the better deal depends on where you live and how much shipping from their site would be vs Amazon's free shipping & how many you are planning to buy.
Click to expand...

Amazon is better, but $23 is still pretty steep. Someone sells 2-packs for $39 + FS, but they only have slower models.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gentle+typhoon+2+pack&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agentle+typhoon+2+pack

Are there used/refurbished GTs anywhere?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Amazon is better, but $23 is still pretty steep. Someone sells 2-packs for $39 + FS, but they only have slower models.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gentle+typhoon+2+pack&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agentle+typhoon+2+pack
> 
> Are there used/refurbished GTs anywhere?


Perhaps on eBay you can find some used GTs but last I really looked even those selling used 1850 rpm GTs wanted $20 and up for them and those selling new were wanting a whole lot more.

Even before the falling out between Scythe and Nidec which has led to shortages and price hikes worldwide, 1450rpm Gentle Typhoons (AP-14) have always tended to go for about the same price as 1850 rpm GTs (AP-15 / AP-53) and similar prices for 2150 rpm GTs (AP-00 / AP-45) if not just slightly more for those from some places, but all of the lower speed GTs, 1150 rpm (AP-13), 800 rpm (AP-12), 500 rpm (AP-11) have always tended to go for less.

Seeing as at speeds of ~1100 rpms and below most fans are pretty much equal in performance & noise it doesn't make much sense to spend more for a fan that will only run in that speed range, hence why those lower speed models were never really good sellers and there doesn't seem yet to have been any shortages of the old Scythe versions of them. You can still buy AP-13s, AP-12s, AP-11s from all sorts of places.


----------



## brucethemoose

Makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Amazon is better, but $23 is still pretty steep. Someone sells 2-packs for $39 + FS, but they only have slower models.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gentle+typhoon+2+pack&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agentle+typhoon+2+pack
> 
> Are there used/refurbished GTs anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps on eBay you can find some used GTs but last I really looked even those selling used 1850 rpm GTs wanted $20 and up for them and those selling new were wanting a whole lot more.
> 
> Even before the falling out between Scythe and Nidec which has led to shortages and price hikes worldwide, 1450rpm Gentle Typhoons (AP-14) have always tended to go for about the same price as 1850 rpm GTs (AP-15 / AP-53) and similar prices for 2150 rpm GTs (AP-00 / AP-45) if not just slightly more for those from some places, but all of the lower speed GTs, 1150 rpm (AP-13), 800 rpm (AP-12), 500 rpm (AP-11) have always tended to go for less.
> 
> Seeing as at speeds of ~1100 rpms and below most fans are pretty much equal in performance & noise it doesn't make much sense to spend more for a fan that will only run in that speed range, hence why those lower speed models were never really good sellers and there doesn't seem yet to have been any shortages of the old Scythe versions of them. You can still buy AP-13s, AP-12s, AP-11s from all sorts of places.
Click to expand...

Makes sense.

Guess I'll keep my eye out for a sale/group buy. I could go for something cheap, but with GTs, I'll never have to replace a 120mm fan again


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Amazon is better, but $23 is still pretty steep. Someone sells 2-packs for $39 + FS, but they only have slower models.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gentle+typhoon+2+pack&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agentle+typhoon+2+pack
> 
> Are there used/refurbished GTs anywhere?


You could check ebay, but honestly $23 for new gentle typhoons is a blessing. Just a couple months ago the 1850 rpm version was selling upwards of $50 *used*. You could spurge on the slower models. Runing the GTs at 1850rpm is too load for my taste so I run them at ~1100 rpm and they are completely inaudible, even when gaming and my temps stay below 80C.


----------



## smithydan

Just wait to see what EK has to offer in terms of pricing but they seem to be very competitive fans to the GTs


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Just wait to see what EK has to offer in terms of pricing but they seem to be very competitive fans to the GTs


The EK Vardar is $19 + shipping, so it's basically the same price.

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=uGEWvCpq&searchspec=Vardar&go.x=-217&go.y=-127

Personally, I don't believe EK can match the product of an established fan/motor company like Nidec... But I haven't seen a review/comparison anywhere yet, so time will tell.


----------



## kevindd992002

Where can I buy PWM-modified AP-29's nowadays? PPCS used to sell them.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You can buy ap 30s at coolerguys and solder a wire to the pwm connection on the pcb yourself,like i am in the middle of.
No one is going to sell premodded ones, just be greatful to find the fan for sale at all

Anyways its 100% for certain the hardware on the fan can be converted to pwm


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You can buy ap 30s at coolerguys and solder a wire to the pwm connection on the pcb yourself,like i am in the middle of.
> No one is going to sell premodded ones, just be greatful to find the fan for sale at all
> 
> Anyways its 100% for certain the hardware on the fan can be converted to pwm


I understand. It's easy to mod them but I just remembered how PPCS sold me a pre-modded one upon request. The AP-30 is too much for me. Are there still AP-29's out there at all?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

afaik ap-30s are the only highspeed fans you can get anymore aside
performance might do it upon request but itd probably cost some good scratch
ap-30s with pwm are controllable down to like 500rpm or something ridiculously low for their stats


----------



## Mega Man

1k rpm *


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Just a headsup. Dazmode is getting in some more 2150rpm AP-45s it looks like:

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/
Quote:


> *BACK IN STOCK MAY 2015 (PRE-ORDER STARTS IN FEB)* -- DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Fan
> $22.99
> 
> Part Number: D1225C12B5AP-45
> Left In Stock: Sold out
> 
> Product Description
> 
> DarkSide Computer Modding is bringing the Best Radiator fan back!
> 
> Stay tuned for updates and pre-order information. Current ETA: May 2015.


BTW, that's $22.99 CAN = $18.08 USD currently.


----------



## sdmf74

Didnt know they made HS (black blade) ones in that speed, so does that mean they will PWM mod'able like the AP29,30 etc.

...or possibly just a generic pic


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Didnt know they made HS (black blade) ones in that speed, so does that mean they will PWM mod'able like the AP29,30 etc.


If you are talking about 2150rpm AP-45s they don't make '_HS (black blade) ones in that speed_'. That's just a crummy quality picture Daz is using on that page right now and it is of a black 7 blade high speed model, not the grey 9 blade low speed versions.

Gentle Typhoons 2150rpm and below are their 'low speed application' lineup. 1450rpm AP-14, 1850rpm AP-15 (and now AP-53 from coolerguys) and 2150rpm AP-45 or AP-00 are the grey bladed fans that have long been the champs of airflow vs noise on a rad.


----------



## sdmf74

Right on thats kinda what I figured, never used the grey blades. All PWM's for me.


----------



## Starbomba

Is there anywhere i can find the 2150 RPM GT's? I will be upgrading my WC loop and i kinda need more than the 8 fans i have right now.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is there anywhere i can find the 2150 RPM GT's? I will be upgrading my WC loop and i kinda need more than the 8 fans i have right now.


Unless you are in a hurry and don't mind paying $35 a fan on ebay, like I posted above, you can now register at Dazmode and be notified when they are back in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Just a headsup. Dazmode is getting in some more 2150rpm AP-45s it looks like:
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *BACK IN STOCK MAY 2015 (PRE-ORDER STARTS IN FEB)* -- DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Fan
> $22.99
> 
> Part Number: D1225C12B5AP-45
> Left In Stock: Sold out
> 
> Product Description
> 
> DarkSide Computer Modding is bringing the Best Radiator fan back!
> 
> Stay tuned for updates and pre-order information. Current ETA: May 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that's $22.99 CAN = $18.08 USD currently.
Click to expand...


----------



## Turbz

Whoopsie.


----------



## Nukemaster

WHY!!!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

One of my GTs whent bad. The motor is making too much noise. No idea if i can fix it. I tried to oil it and stuff but it does not change. In the other hand i ordered 7 more fans. Now i have 16 in total AP-15s excluding the broken one.


----------



## marc0053

a little mo-ra 3 rad project with 9 x ap -45s


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Just a headsup. Dazmode is getting in some more 2150rpm AP-45s it looks like:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN STOCK MAY 2015 (PRE-ORDER STARTS IN FEB) -- DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Fan
> $22.99
> 
> Part Number: D1225C12B5AP-45
> Left In Stock: Sold out
> 
> Product Description
> 
> DarkSide Computer Modding is bringing the Best Radiator fan back!
> 
> Stay tuned for updates and pre-order information. Current ETA: May 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/
> BTW, that's $22.99 CAN = $18.08 USD currently.
Click to expand...

The part number he has listed for the fans has been changed to: D1225C12B5AP-60

No idea what the heck those are... I'm suspicious as I can't find any info regarding that part number at all.


----------



## Turbz

Product numbers are specific to the company ordering them. The original numbers are specific to scythe and anything you see now is an order between the oem nidec and the company making the bulk purchase. Nothing to be suspicious about at all.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> Product numbers are specific to the company ordering them. The original numbers are specific to scythe and anything you see now is an order between the oem nidec and the company making the bulk purchase. Nothing to be suspicious about at all.


Ah, thanks for the clarification, appreciated.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Just a headsup. Dazmode is getting in some more 2150rpm AP-45s it looks like:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN STOCK MAY 2015 (PRE-ORDER STARTS IN FEB) -- DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Fan
> $22.99
> 
> Part Number: D1225C12B5AP-45
> Left In Stock: Sold out
> 
> Product Description
> 
> DarkSide Computer Modding is bringing the Best Radiator fan back!
> 
> Stay tuned for updates and pre-order information. Current ETA: May 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/
> BTW, that's $22.99 CAN = $18.08 USD currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part number he has listed for the fans has been changed to: D1225C12B5AP-60
> 
> No idea what the heck those are... I'm suspicious as I can't find any info regarding that part number at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Product numbers are specific to the company ordering them. The original numbers are specific to scythe and anything you see now is an order between the oem nidec and the company making the bulk purchase. Nothing to be suspicious about at all.
Click to expand...

Turbz is exactly right. The number at the end after the dash is simply a customer order number of some sort. It's all the numbers/letters before the dash that explain exactly what fan it is.

Thanks for pointing out that he has the model number posted. That wasn't there before, and the thing is, if that is correct I believe he's getting 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons then, not the 2150rpm ones that he has advertised.

You can see what I mean if you first go here: http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
Next to where is says "Model Names" click on the "Servo" logo and you will see a row of model numbering appear above it. By hovering over each part of the model number it explains what it means down below.

For example, in the D1225C12B5AP-60 that Dazmode has listed:
D = DC powered tube axial fan
12 = 119 0r 120mm housing width
25 = 25.5mm housing depth
C = Plastic closed corner flanges
12 = 12v nominal operating voltage
B = Dual ball bearing
5 = the relative operating speed in the series (* see below)
A = Standard design
P = Open collector tachometer (2 wave pulses per revolution).

So, having understood that, now if you go here: http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf (PDF)

There you'll see that the Gentle Typhoon "D1225C (for low speed applications) Series" numbering, & if it was a 2150rpm fan it should be a D1225C12B*6*AP, not D1225C12B*5*AP. A '5' denotes the 1850rpm fan (same fan that Coolerguys is selling).


----------



## WiSK

If the Coolerguys order number was -53 and Daz's order number is -60, then who has ordered what for the numbers in between?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah seems like someone's been ordering them, especially since last word was that Nidec was only accepting orders for a commitment of 10,000 fans or more. lol.

Perhaps Gentle Typhoons aren't going to be so scarce any more.


----------



## Aibohphobia

They are industrial fans so they're probably being ordered for industrial uses, like cooling for telecom equipment or something.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There are no white Gentle Typhoons.


My fans beg to differ.











If you guys do plan to paint them, easiest method would be to heat the center hub in order to remove the blades without taking apart the c-clip/spring/shaft portion.

Also, *do not remove* the brown stuff in the grooves of the center part of the back of the blades! They are used to balance the fan, it is critical that they remain where they are.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah seems like someone's been ordering them, especially since last word was that Nidec was only accepting orders for a commitment of 10,000 fans or more. lol.
> 
> Perhaps Gentle Typhoons aren't going to be so scarce any more.


I could buy with as few as 500 fans. Just not the pwms ones ( Idk why ) I wonder though if that's why most of the pwm ones are harder to find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> They are industrial fans so they're probably being ordered for industrial uses, like cooling for telecom equipment or something.


Correct they also supply spindles for Seagate hdds


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> people in the UK dont need GTs they have access to alpephon wingboost 2 fans which are currently manufactured and perform well enough at low rpm
> last I checked there was stock issues but they were like 9 euros a piece so much better than 23$ a piece plus shipping and tax


Judging by the design, it probably will not be competitive at all:
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/fans/24-wingboost2/124-120-black-white-plus-2

It simply has too small a motor to generate enough static pressure for a given rpm, which means that the air moved through a restriction vs noise will be very unfavorable compared to the Gentle Typhoon.

No PQ curve released by the manufacturer. That's usually not a good sign.

Your best bet is to buy some Delta AFB series fans if you want cheap and good, then undervolt them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If the Coolerguys order number was -53 and Daz's order number is -60, then who has ordered what for the numbers in between?


Could be the ones from China. Or it could be an industrial user. It doesn't really matter to be honest. So long as we get Gentle Typhoons and they are what we paid for.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I could buy with as few as 500 fans. Just not the pwms ones ( Idk why ) I wonder though if that's why most of the pwm ones are harder to find.
> Correct they also supply spindles for Seagate hdds


WD, Hitachi, and Toshiba also are major Nidec clients for HDDs. They also make some cool wind turbine bearings.

Anyways, here's a link to get Gentle Typhoons out of China:
http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/41851005694/?cate=search

This is the 2150 rpm PWM variant.

A question - anybody know what the best forwarding agent for Taobao is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> One of my GTs whent bad. The motor is making too much noise. No idea if i can fix it. I tried to oil it and stuff but it does not change. In the other hand i ordered 7 more fans. Now i have 16 in total AP-15s excluding the broken one.


Did you drop the fan or anything else? Bearings can be delicate. Otherwise, I don't think there's much that you can do to fix the fan I am afraid.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> A question - anybody know what the best forwarding agent for Taobao is?


This is the big hurdle for me too. I tried to convince my step brother who lives in Zhuhai to start a line in exporting enthusiast PC parts when I saw him last Summer, but he gave me a funny look


----------



## Mega Man

my wife







no i am not joking


----------



## breenemeister

Ready to join:

AP-15s, D1225C12B5AP-15


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Judging by the design, it probably will not be competitive at all:
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php/en/fans/24-wingboost2/124-120-black-white-plus-2
> 
> It simply has too small a motor to generate enough static pressure for a given rpm, which means that the air moved through a restriction vs noise will be very unfavorable compared to the Gentle Typhoon.
> 
> No PQ curve released by the manufacturer. That's usually not a good sign.
> 
> Your best bet is to buy some Delta AFB series fans if you want cheap and good, then undervolt them.
> Could be the ones from China. Or it could be an industrial user. It doesn't really matter to be honest. So long as we get Gentle Typhoons and they are what we paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD, Hitachi, and Toshiba also are major Nidec clients for HDDs. They also make some cool wind turbine bearings.
> 
> Anyways, here's a link to get Gentle Typhoons out of China:
> http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/41851005694/?cate=search
> 
> This is the 2150 rpm PWM variant.
> 
> A question - anybody know what the best forwarding agent for Taobao is?
> Did you drop the fan or anything else? Bearings can be delicate. Otherwise, I don't think there's much that you can do to fix the fan I am afraid.


That one fan always made a ticking noise from time to time so i have to push the fan blades to make it stop. 2 months ago i added some oil in the back and it was fixed.. My RAD died and my PC was off for 10 days. Now that i think about it i did drop one fan.


----------



## gordesky1

Would like to join the club

4 d1225c12b5ap-15 push and pull on my h100. They been great fans never had a single problem with them and i had them for 3 to 4 years running 24/7.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> Whoopsie.


Yep same thing happen with one of mine Tho with little grinding down with a dremel and super glue made it like new again and been running for over a month with out a issue


----------



## stoker

Found the 1850RPM version http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/41768875379/?cate=search
Anyone had experience buying from them?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Found the 1850RPM version http://www.yoybuy.com/en/show/41768875379/?cate=search
> Anyone had experience buying from them?


No, I haven't, but where do you live? Is ordering either from the US... :
http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
www.amazon.com/Scythe-GentleTyphoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-120mm-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO/

... or UK... :
www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Case-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-15/dp/B001Q6RUVO/

... not a better option for you than a reseller from a Taobao merchant?

Lots of people have had experience ordering from coolerguys.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Anyone else noticing the motor noise on their fans? I get it with both 1150rpm and 1450rpm versions, sounds like a very light ticking/grinding sound, only a bit but enough to be annoying.. all of mine do it so it sounds worse if i have a few of them going at once, i had to take some out because of the noise. I'm also getting a slight humming noise as well which i assume happens if the fans are placed closely to something else blocking airflow?

Looking for replacement fans now and no idea what to use, these weren't cheap either.. such a shame.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Anyone else noticing the motor noise on their fans? I get it with both 1150rpm and 1450rpm versions, sounds like a very light ticking/grinding sound, only a bit but enough to be annoying.. all of mine do it so it sounds worse if i have a few of them going at once, i had to take some out because of the noise. I'm also getting a slight humming noise as well which i assume happens if the fans are placed closely to something else blocking airflow?
> 
> Looking for replacement fans now and no idea what to use, these weren't cheap either.. such a shame.


I believe the ticking noise comes from the fan spinning too slowly due to the low voltage. Try increasing the voltage to see if it goes away. The humming noise is normal and should only really be audible if you put your ear right beside the fan.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> I believe the ticking noise comes from the fan spinning too slowly due to the low voltage. Try increasing the voltage to see if it goes away. The humming noise is normal and should only really be audible if you put your ear right beside the fan.


That's the way they are running at full speed with no voltage control.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

All ball bearing fans have a very slight 'tick' motor noise at really low speeds. Martin would mention it quite often in his fan testing saying the noise wasn't as perceptively smooth or pleasant at slow speeds as with sleeve bearing fans. That said, these GTs are much quieter in actual dBA sound level testing at all speeds and much more reliable than sleeve bearing fans especially when mounted horizontally.

I can't say that I've ever noticed what I would describe as a "very light ticking/grinding sound" on any of my 1450rpm, 1850rpm, or 2150rpm Gentle Typhoons when running them at any speed, and I own over a hundred of these fans now with dozens currently in use. Besides being sooo much quieter on rads than any other fans I've used, the low hum they produce is very soothing / pleasing to my ears, not at all like the super-annoying buzzsaw sounding Corsair SP120s or CoolerMaster JetFlos, just to name a couple of the worst noise offenders I've ever wasted my money on.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

There's probably a better way to describe the noise i mean but i can't find a word for it









I suppose i could record an audio sample of the noise i mean, but i'd have to place the mic quite close to the fan i think.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> No, I haven't, but where do you live? Is ordering either from the US... :
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> www.amazon.com/Scythe-GentleTyphoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-120mm-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO/
> 
> ... or UK... :
> www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Case-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-15/dp/B001Q6RUVO/
> 
> ... not a better option for you than a reseller from a Taobao merchant?
> 
> Lots of people have had experience ordering from coolerguys.


I Live in Australia. Was looking for the best shipping deal


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Anyone else noticing the motor noise on their fans? I get it with both 1150rpm and 1450rpm versions, sounds like a very light ticking/grinding sound, only a bit but enough to be annoying.. all of mine do it so it sounds worse if i have a few of them going at once, i had to take some out because of the noise. I'm also getting a slight humming noise as well which i assume happens if the fans are placed closely to something else blocking airflow?
> 
> Looking for replacement fans now and no idea what to use, these weren't cheap either.. such a shame.


I noticed the same sound which is why I quit using GTs, San Aces, or any other fan with BB.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I noticed the same sound which is why I quit using GTs, San Aces, or any other fan with BB.


What do you use now?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> What do you use now?


I currently own 12 Noctua fans of various models









A sleeve or FDB fan will address the "grinding" noise you're hearing but I prefer FDB for reliability. Noctua and NoiseBlocker both make good FDB fans.

Nidec actually makes FDB for fans but it's only been used on a few smaller models, my dream fan is still a GT with FDB and PWM.


----------



## Nukemaster

My biggest problem with sleeve based bearings so far is lifespan.

This does not mean they all suck, but some do.

I had from a fan from Gelid that died(well did not die, just started to rattle and grind like crazy) in less than 4 months. The company was NO help did not even reply to my email. It took at least 3 or more years for this to happen(and it was not nearly as loud with no actual vibration) with a SilverStone(globe) fan, so far my Noctua fans are doing good, but one has only recently been put into 24/7 use.

I am almost willing to let that the ball bearing Gentle Typhoon will outlast most sleeve based bearings(even more so when use horizontally).


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That one fan always made a ticking noise from time to time so i have to push the fan blades to make it stop. 2 months ago i added some oil in the back and it was fixed.. My RAD died and my PC was off for 10 days. Now that i think about it i did drop one fan.


Fan bearings sadly enough are very fragile. I suspect that a large number of the complaints of Gentle Typhoons that have had clicking noises are because the person who did the packing was careless and the fans got damaged. Actually, all fans seem to share that vulnerability no matter the bearing.

It'd be expensive to import these days, especially with the Canadian dollar in decline as of late.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep same thing happen with one of mine Tho with little grinding down with a dremel and super glue made it like new again and been running for over a month with out a issue


What kind of glue did you use?

I am thinking for fans, some type of epoxy glue like JB Weld should make it work again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I currently own 12 Noctua fans of various models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sleeve or FDB fan will address the "grinding" noise you're hearing but I prefer FDB for reliability. Noctua and NoiseBlocker both make good FDB fans.
> 
> Nidec actually makes FDB for fans but it's only been used on a few smaller models, my dream fan is still a GT with FDB and PWM.


FDB isn't a miracle either. At lower rpms, it is quieter, but there are sometimes bearing life issues too.

Some reading material:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/The-Truth-About-Fluid-Dynamic-Bearing-FDB-Fans/1807

There are good FDB bearings and there are bad ones. The bad ones are basically remarketed sleeve bearings. The good ones are quieter and will last about as long as 2-ball bearings. My bet though is that Nidec makes some of the best FDB bearings in the industry though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Anyone else noticing the motor noise on their fans? I get it with both 1150rpm and 1450rpm versions, sounds like a very light ticking/grinding sound, only a bit but enough to be annoying.. all of mine do it so it sounds worse if i have a few of them going at once, i had to take some out because of the noise. I'm also getting a slight humming noise as well which i assume happens if the fans are placed closely to something else blocking airflow?
> 
> Looking for replacement fans now and no idea what to use, these weren't cheap either.. such a shame.


I know back when Scythe made them, they claimed that was a defect. I once RMA-ed my fans with Scythe and they gave me replacements. It could be that it was damaged in shipping.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> What kind of glue did you use?
> 
> I am thinking for fans, some type of epoxy glue like JB Weld should make it work again.


Just normal old super glue well its called gator glue but its pretty much normal super glue lol I was thinking of JB Weld but i would think it would throw the fan off balance cause jb weld has some weight to it.

Pretty much i was worrying about super gluing it thinking it would throw it off balance or even break again when running...

But nope the fan is still holding strong which been running for over a month 24/7 and no balance issues. Now if this was just a normal fan i would of toss it but im not tossing these fans away lol.


----------



## Mega Man

@CrazyElf

just so you are aware scythe never made GTs they only distributed them


----------



## Anateus

I've heard some rumors about GT's being resurrected (no, I dont mean the EK Vardar). Anyone knows anything?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I've heard some rumors about GT's being resurrected (no, I dont mean the EK Vardar). Anyone knows anything?


They're still available, oem and have to be purchased in mass quantities. Hence how Coolerguys are still selling them..

http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Pretty much i was worrying about super gluing it thinking it would throw it off balance or even break again when running...


This is what I worry about, I don't think I could do a good enough job of fixing it, so I've decided to leave it and keep it for donor parts for the rest of my GTs in case I lose an axle clip or a bearing goes.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> They're still available, oem and have to be purchased in mass quantities. Hence how Coolerguys are still selling them..
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


Damn. They wont ship to my country. Any ideas if there are EU sellers that have them?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> They're still available, oem and have to be purchased in mass quantities. Hence how Coolerguys are still selling them..
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. They wont ship to my country. Any ideas if there are EU sellers that have them?
Click to expand...

Coolerguys sells on Amazon also.
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-GentleTyphoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-120mm-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO/

Will Amazon.co.uk ship to you?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Case-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-15/dp/B001Q6RUVO/


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I've heard some rumors about GT's being resurrected (no, I dont mean the EK Vardar). Anyone knows anything?


I will be bringing 2150rpm model (AP-45) under DarkSide products line up in April-May and other speeds on a later.

FrozenCPu supposed to offer them in USA for us, but we all know how that goes, so still seeking USA distributor for that or just will offer then trough DazMode only.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I've heard some rumors about GT's being resurrected (no, I dont mean the EK Vardar). Anyone knows anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be bringing 2150rpm model (AP-45) under DarkSide products line up in April-May and other speeds on a later.
> 
> FrozenCPu supposed to offer them in USA for us, but we all know how that goes, so still seeking USA distributor for that or just will offer then trough DazMode only.
Click to expand...

(I assume you meant this fcpu is dead)

Cooler guys sell in usa.

Are you going to sell the pwm versions ?

If you would that would be epic I know tons of people would kill to buy low speed gts pwm !

Thanks Daz. I will start frequenting your shop more now that fcpu is dead also since I have heard and seen (through pics) your sleeve is good and mdpc is down for a while


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what do you mean fcpu is dead?

i ordered stuff off them for xmas


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what do you mean fcpu is dead?
> 
> i ordered stuff off them for xmas


They collapsed last week.

The owner fired two employees in front of customers, and the rest walked out... the office and warehouse were trashed and destroyed.

See this thread for all the details... http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100


----------



## cjc75

Hey can anyone here tell me how the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's stack up against the Corsair SP120L's that come with their Hydro coolers?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

corsair fans arent goodin comparison

WOW I am surprised, they have been around since I dreamed of watercooling in 06

its really wierd I see stuff like this happening alot in this industrythough

I mean how many shops have suddenly vanished overnight that u guys know of, aegis crumbled in a similar way. but there wasnt half the evidence

thats pretty wild they went to that extent though, I mean I dont know how anyone in this hobby could bring themselves to hurt a PC

but there had to be some major shistiness on the owners part if the employees were willing to do that, Unless he just got drunk and did it himself?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> but there had to be some major shistiness on the owners part if the employees were willing to do that, Unless he just got drunk and did it himself?


I dont think anyone really knows the full story, probably never will. The general assumption of it though is that the owner has been a drunk for along time, years probably... he supposedly treated the employees like they were nothing...


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> corsair fans arent goodin comparison


You do also realize that the Corsair SP120L's are very high performance and high static pressure fans?

Thats why I was asking about how they compare to the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey can anyone here tell me how the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's stack up against the Corsair SP120L's that come with their Hydro coolers?


Fan Testing Round 11
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/04/24/fan-testing-round-11/














Quote:


> ... The Gentle Typhoon however does seem to retain that unique ability on a radiator and tested upwards to 8-9dBA lower in noise level at 12V than other fans producing the same flow. The H100i fans and their 2700RPM capability did produce the highest maximum air flow, but it comes at the prices of having a fairly gritty noise quality. Noise quality isn't captured well in the graph and really only something you can listen for in the videos. ....
> 
> So there is another round and the Gentle Typhoon retains it's low noise/rad air flow ratio crown. Nothing comes close&#8230;


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I do, ask daveLT there are tons of fans better than corsair SP120s sp120s have a sound thats not as pleasant as the GTs or even delta AFB1212she fans


----------



## cjc75

Awesome...

I'm thinking about buying an H105 for my new rig and I have an extra pair of GT-AP15's sitting on a shelf that I can use in place of its SP120L's.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> You do also realize that the Corsair SP120L's are very high performance and high static pressure fans?
> 
> Thats why I was asking about how they compare to the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's.


Not sure what the difference is between the regular 120 and the 120l but here is a pic showing how much the difference is.



I do own a SP120 HP series and a few of the ap-15 and I have to say both work well but the sound signature of the AP and the amount of air they push for the dB is just amazing.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the full story, probably never will. The general assumption of it though is that the owner has been a drunk for along time, years probably... he supposedly treated the employees like they were nothing...


yeah I agree. from reading what was in the thread.
he put some guy's head through a wall. I am surprised he lasted that long

its sad that the employees worked so hard to maintain frozencpu's good standing with the community


----------



## Kokin

The Corsair fans only have 7 blades and a small motor hub, so it is expected to be louder and "grindy". They do well in the performance sector, but not everyone can find their sound output pleasant.


----------



## Dazmode

Here is some noise test for GT I have left on hand. Seems nothing comes close.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey can anyone here tell me how the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's stack up against the Corsair SP120L's that come with their Hydro coolers?
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Testing Round 11
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/04/24/fan-testing-round-11/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The Gentle Typhoon however does seem to retain that unique ability on a radiator and tested upwards to 8-9dBA lower in noise level at 12V than other fans producing the same flow. The H100i fans and their 2700RPM capability did produce the highest maximum air flow, but it comes at the prices of having a fairly gritty noise quality. Noise quality isn't captured well in the graph and really only something you can listen for in the videos. ....
> 
> So there is another round and the Gentle Typhoon retains it's low noise/rad air flow ratio crown. Nothing comes close&#8230;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Also to add this is just the ap15s. Not any others (ie the ap45s or 29 30 or 31 which at least the last 2 will put them to shame )


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also to add this is just the ap15s. Not any others (ie the ap45s or 29 30 or 31 which at least the last 2 will put them to shame )


The question asked was for a comparison of the AP-15 to the Corsair SP120L.

The 7-bladed high speed GTs you mention (AP-29, AP-30, AP-31) do not perform as well as their low-speed models in noise vs performance. They definitely can move a lot more air, but the performance to noise ratio to do so is quite a bit higher than with the 9-bladed AP-14, AP-15, or AP-45. The high-speed GTs operate in a similar noise - performance range as Delta high speed fans.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> They collapsed last week.
> 
> The owner fired two employees in front of customers, and the rest walked out... the office and warehouse were trashed and destroyed.
> 
> See this thread for all the details... http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors


Thats what happens when you treat your employees with the same amount of disrespect and neglect that you treat your online customers with.


----------



## TK421

AP53 OEM 1850RPM, very happy with noise and performance.

I tried emailing the seller to see if they can sell me the high RPM ones via amazon Prime, but it's been 2 weeks and no reply -> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html

Original 2000rpm also seems to be in preorder for March delivery -> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> [...] Original 2000rpm also seems to be in preorder for March delivery -> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


Yeah the best thing about those 2150rpm Gentle Typhoons that Daz is getting is they are supposed to be the black bladed fans like he has pictured!!!



Previous to this the only black bladed GTs I'm aware of unless someone painted or dyed them were the 7-bladed high speed models (3000rpm, 4250rpm, 5400rpm, aka AP-29, AP-30, and AP-31 respectively). Daz confirmed that they will be black bladed 2150rpm fans in his forum here: http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=32885&viewfull=1#post32885

Quote:


> DazMode
> Administrator
> 
> Yes, i think gray blades were bad choice. DarkSide GTs are black all the way.


I'm going to buy a whole bunch of them.














I sure hope the exchange between USD and Can dollars stays about where it is as right now that $22.99 CAN = $18.43 USD.

He also updated the model number as the one that previously had been posted was a 'B5AP' which implied it was going to be the 1850rpm version. The 'B6AP' is the 2150rpm model.


----------



## Dazmode

Just for the record, fan pictured above is painted (by me), so when real thing will arrive metal core with magnet that can be seen in the middle of impeller will remain gray as before. And no clear coat shine on blades for the same reason. Other than that you have an idea on what fan will be look like when it arrives.


----------



## Kokin

That's the best way to paint the GTs. When I painted my blades white, I didn't know that you could just heat up the center hub and the blades would come off. I had to do it the hard way and struggle with the c-clips.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's the best way to paint the GTs. When I painted my blades white, I didn't know that you could just heat up the center hub and the blades would come off. I had to do it the hard way and struggle with the c-clips.


I was even lazier than that. I powered fan up at low RPM and spayed it with black + clear coat. All was done in 2h, including drying time between.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

If you're going from grey to black I believe it's better to dye the blades than to paint them. @lowfat would be the one to ask. IIRC he's the one who figured out how easy the blades come off and go back on with a heatgun when he dyed his black.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> I was even lazier than that. I powered fan up at low RPM and spayed it with black + clear coat. All was done in 2h, including drying time between.


Wish I knew this before ..lol
Just painted all mine white and did it the hard way...taking off the back, taping it all, a few coats of duplicolor..what a pita
told myself never to paint the fans again, and just buy the color I want..


----------



## lowfat

Dying the blades is ridiculously easy. Heat the hub w/ a heatgun for 30 seconds. Blades should pull off rather easy. Drop in to a dye bath. I used Pro Chemical dye + dye carrier. Remove after about 15 minutes. Push blades back on to hub.

Blades look like this afterward.


----------



## Dazmode

Looks great! Also picture above is probably exactly as new fans are going to look like.

Not sure if you can dye while ...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh so your new "low" speed gts will be all black from the factory? Damn, nice. Might have to buy some for my everyday rigs


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Oh so your new "low" speed gts will be all black from the factory?


That is correct. I have bunch of other cool ideas about those, but Nidec is 9000 lb gorilla that is not get easily excited. It took me over 2 years just to get OEM partner status. So may be one day I show you more...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> That is correct. I have bunch of other cool ideas about those, but Nidec is 9000 lb gorilla that is not get easily excited. It took me over 2 years just to get OEM partner status. So may be one day I show you more...


Will the 2150rpm 9 blade GTs have black color? Or comes in the standard white?

Also, is the items still made in Indonesia or Vietnam like the OEM AP52/3s?


----------



## Dazmode

Blades will be black.


----------



## Mega Man

what about the 2150
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> AP53 OEM 1850RPM, very happy with noise and performance.
> 
> I tried emailing the seller to see if they can sell me the high RPM ones via amazon Prime, but it's been 2 weeks and no reply -> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> 
> Original 2000rpm also seems to be in preorder for March delivery -> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> That is correct. I have bunch of other cool ideas about those, but Nidec is 9000 lb gorilla that is not get easily excited. It took me over 2 years just to get OEM partner status. So may be one day I show you more...
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 2150rpm 9 blade GTs have black color? Or comes in the standard white gray?
> 
> Also, is the items still made in Indonesia or Vietnam like the OEM AP52/3s?
Click to expand...

fixed and as already stated BLACK

@Dazmode

i pushed them in that direction locally as well ( and he passed on my comments ) * IE to get a consumer seller and not a industrial *


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Blades will be black.


I see.

How about the country of production?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what about the 2150


Coolerguys don't have the 2150 listed on their web.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My ap-30s were made in taiwan or japan


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How about the country of production?


I don't really know, it has never been an important question for me and I don't think I have any say on that either.

Last batch of 2150's was from Indonesia, so probably will be the same.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

When i bought my first 10 GTs i payed $12 each. Can't really spend $20+ for a fan when i need 10+. Just found 7 GTs for $10 with cut cables so i got them. Bought the cables for $8 and can easily do soldering and maybe even sleeve them.


----------



## CrazyElf

I suppose for those who want them in black and don't want to paint, get the higher speed variants. Or wait for Daz it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Here is some noise test for GT I have left on hand. Seems nothing comes close.


Thanks for the video Daz!

It's great to hear that you are getting them back in your shop, especially as it's hard to get them here in Canada.

I suspect that the Gentle Typhoon will remain dominant for quite some time, especially as the only real challengers are undervolted Delta AFBs, San Aces, and a few other Nidec models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I see.
> 
> How about the country of production?
> Coolerguys don't have the 2150 listed on their web.


I would not worry about nation of production too much. Nidec and the other industrial fan makers have pretty tight tolerances and quality controls, regardless of nation. Industrial fans in general have a lower standard deviation in terms of quality and better balance than typical consumer fans. That's true for OEM Delta, San Ace, and all of the other big fan makers too.

The bigger problem from my experiences is when the seller does not take care in shipping. Ball bearings can be fragile and easily damaged in the shipping process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> When i bought my first 10 GTs i payed $12 each. Can't really spend $20+ for a fan when i need 10+. Just found 7 GTs for $10 with cut cables so i got them. Bought the cables for $8 and can easily do soldering and maybe even sleeve them.


Probably will be even more, unless the Canadian dollar regains it's strength. Importing things has become a lot more costly (by about 20-30%) as of late.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> That is correct. I have bunch of other cool ideas about those, but Nidec is 9000 lb gorilla that is not get easily excited. It took me over 2 years just to get OEM partner status. So may be one day I show you more...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Blades will be black.


With FrozenCPU being no longer operational, where will those of us in the United States be able to get the Gentle Typhoon fans when you get them in stock?﻿


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> With FrozenCPU being no longer operational, where will those of us in the United States be able to get the Gentle Typhoon fans when you get them in stock?﻿


If you want the black GTs from Dazmode, you can just order them from there.

Dazmode ships orders from Canada to the US every day, including having sent quite a few to me. I've ordered from Dazmode many times including having bought up quite a few of those 2150rpm AP-45s back when he was one of the few places that still had any until he sold out of them.

If you are in the US you should keep in mind that Dazmode prices are in CAD. For example right now $1 US = $1.25 Canadian, so that $22.99 CAD advertised price for those 2150rpm GTs = $18.34 USD currently.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cad+to+usd+converter

- - - - -

Edit:
It would be nice if Dazmode did work out another US partnership. FCPU had recently started carrying some of their 'Darkside' products, which was nice. Perhaps Dazmode and Gary at Sidewinder could work something out.

That said, there's a new "Latest News" up at FCPU from the owner swearing that they are working on getting the site back up and running.

I still have an order through them I placed ~11 days ago that I haven't yet tried to get Paypal to cancel. It's still says it's in the 'Packing' phase. We'll see.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> If you want the black GTs from Dazmode, you can just order them from there.
> 
> Dazmode ships orders from Canada to the US every day, including having sent quite a few to me. I've ordered from Dazmode many times including having bought up quite a few of those 2150rpm AP-45s back when he was one of the few places that still had any until he sold out of them.
> 
> If you are in the US you should keep in mind that Dazmode prices are in CAD. For example right now $1 US = $1.25 Canadian, so that $22.99 CAD advertised price for those 2150rpm GTs = $18.34 USD currently.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cad+to+usd+converter
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Edit:
> It would be nice if Dazmode did work out another US partnership. FCPU had recently started carrying some of their 'Darkside' products, which was nice. Perhaps Dazmode and Gary at Sidewinder could work something out.
> 
> That said, there's a new "Latest News" up at FCPU from the owner swearing that they are working on getting the site back up and running.
> 
> I still have an order through them I placed ~11 days ago that I haven't yet tried to get Paypal to cancel. It's still says it's in the 'Packing' phase. We'll see.


I'd say with Amazon USA, with prime we don't have to worry about the shipping.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'd say with Amazon USA, with prime we don't have to worry about the shipping.


Meh, you always have to pay for the shipping. They just hide it in the sales price with Prime items.

That's why unless you are only ordering two fans or less it comes out cheaper to buy the 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons from Coolerguys site and pay for shipping then it is from Coolerguys' Amazon Prime page for the same fans since they charge $3 more per fan that way.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> If you want the black GTs from Dazmode, you can just order them from there.
> 
> Dazmode ships orders from Canada to the US every day, including having sent quite a few to me. I've ordered from Dazmode many times including having bought up quite a few of those 2150rpm AP-45s back when he was one of the few places that still had any until he sold out of them.
> 
> If you are in the US you should keep in mind that Dazmode prices are in CAD. For example right now $1 US = $1.25 Canadian, so that $22.99 CAD advertised price for those 2150rpm GTs = $18.34 USD currently.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cad+to+usd+converter
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Edit:
> It would be nice if Dazmode did work out another US partnership. FCPU had recently started carrying some of their 'Darkside' products, which was nice. Perhaps Dazmode and Gary at Sidewinder could work something out.
> 
> That said, there's a new "Latest News" up at FCPU from the owner swearing that they are working on getting the site back up and running.
> 
> I still have an order through them I placed ~11 days ago that I haven't yet tried to get Paypal to cancel. It's still says it's in the 'Packing' phase. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say with Amazon USA, with prime we don't have to worry about the shipping.
Click to expand...

i would prefer perf pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'd say with Amazon USA, with prime we don't have to worry about the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, you always have to pay for the shipping. They just hide it in the sales price with Prime items.
> 
> That's why unless you are only ordering two fans or less it comes out cheaper to buy the 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons from Coolerguys site and pay for shipping then it is from Coolerguys' Amazon Prime page for the same fans since they charge $3 more per fan that way.
Click to expand...

nothing is ever free


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> With FrozenCPU being no longer operational, where will those of us in the United States be able to get the Gentle Typhoon fans when you get them in stock?﻿


I dont have any answer for possible USA based sellers at this time, except I'm working on it.


----------



## Mega Man

In other news on fcpu it stays he is trying to rebuild. I wonder if he will make it best wishes on my end. But he would need an amazing crew as that is what made fcpu


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In other news on fcpu it stays he is trying to rebuild. I wonder if he will make it best wishes on my end. But he would need an amazing crew as that is what made fcpu


They're just putting on a facade I think, there's almost no way that the owner can rebuild in just 30 days.


----------



## mxthunder

anyone know what the lower limit of the operating temperature range is on gentle typhoons? planning on taking my rig outside in -10F temps dont want to hurt my fans

edit, nevermind, I read the OP and got my answer


----------



## Nguruthos7

MassdropMelanie recently issued a response to their request for GTs. For those that have not visited the site or know who they are, Massdrop will contact the vendor after 200 votes for a discounted group buy; To date the GTs have amassed over *500* so keep your fingers crossed.

Edit: It appears to be common for bulk orders in Massdrop group buys (known as drops) to receive a tiered "discount" based on total buyers but it may or may not apply in this case; In the end, I would think it would be at Nidec's discretion and based on any potential order made by Massdrop and its community. In other words, do not quote me on this!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> MassdropMelanie recently issued a response to their request for GTs. For those that have not visited the site or know who they are, Massdrop will contact the vendor after 200 votes for a discounted group buy; To date the GTs have amassed over *500* so keep your fingers crossed.


Melanie posted that response 44 days ago... 2

EDIT: Someone said they have a MOQ of ~1000, which doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Nguruthos7

I know







It'll take time but it is still something! Although these may not be high on Massdrop's priority list, I think that Nidec may bite. This is assuming that most people will commit to buying _multiple_ fans so as to meet that minimum order quantity.


----------



## Kokin

It would be weird if people only chose to buy 1 of these fans if they went through with the massdrop. If the PWM version is chosen, I will automatically get a minimum of 5, possibly more if the price is right.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

id consider getting 30. especially with bulk discount. all the fans I couuld ever need and some for those who miss out


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It would be weird if people only chose to buy 1 of these fans if they went through with the massdrop. If the PWM version is chosen, I will automatically get a minimum of 5, possibly more if the price is right.


Looks like the 2150 RPM version is getting the most votes, but IDK if it's PWM.

I'll get at least 2 if the price is right.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> MassdropMelanie recently issued a response to their request for GTs. For those that have not visited the site or know who they are, Massdrop will contact the vendor after 200 votes for a discounted group buy; To date the GTs have amassed over *500* so keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie posted that response 44 days ago... 2
> 
> EDIT: Someone said they have a MOQ of ~1000, which doesn't sound promising.
Click to expand...

Daz (from Dazmode, Canada'a watercooling retailer) said in his forums Nidec has a *10,000* fan min order quantity.

http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
Quote:


> I'm finally talking to Nidec. They should tell me about MOQ shortly and that will settle it for us.


.
Quote:


> Update on Nidec.
> No deal, they are not interested in anything that less than 10 000 fans per year.


Daz evidently worked something out with them later on though because he posted not long ago in this thread that "_It took me over 2 years just to get OEM partner status_" and he's got posted on his site that he's going to be getting in shipments of 2150rpm GTs (not pwm) that have black blades.

Color me *very* doubtful massdrop will ever be able to score a deal with Nidec. A better shot would be if they figure out a way to place a large order through a third party. Not worth wasting my time on it though. Good luck with that.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Good points, Unicr0n.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> A better shot would be if they figure out a way to place a large order through a third party. Not worth wasting my time on it though. Good luck with that.


True. Whether that party would be a vendor like 3on Systems or JPC, the time and effort (let alone the MOQ) it would take for two middlemen to orchestrate a Nidec order would be too impractical. One might as well consider Taobao for the PWM versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Looks like the 2150 RPM version is getting the most votes, but IDK if it's PWM.


No, it's not PWM:

3-pin 1850 = D1225C12B*5A*P
PWM 1850 = D1225C12B*5Z*P (or D1225C12-00770)
3-pin 2150 = D1225C12B*6A*P
PWM 2150 = D1225C12B*6Z*P

ted.las has the 2150 RPM version listed on Massdrop as D1225C12B6_AZ_. This is Nidec's standard design model without a tachometer. Previous posts explain this further here and here.


----------



## mxthunder

I could care less about PWM. Just get a fan controller. The 2150 AP-45/AP-00 were my favorite


----------



## sdmf74

Im the opposite, everything I use is PWM, love the conveniance of it especially now that motherboards offer pwm on all headers, just add a swiftech 8way pwm splitter or 2 if you need em and your good to go. Hopefully more people will vote for 2150pwm


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I could care less about PWM. Just get a fan controller. The 2150 AP-45/AP-00 were my favorite


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im the opposite, everything I use is PWM, love the conveniance of it especially now that motherboards offer pwm on all headers, just add a swiftech 8way pwm splitter or 2 if you need em and your good to go. Hopefully more people will vote for 2150pwm


this much i agree with after which i use aquaero !!!


----------



## TK421

The GTs runs too silent to justify a fan controller.


----------



## Mega Man

I disagree


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> see below
> this much i agree with after which i use aquaero !!!


Me too, anyone wants to see the pwm 2150 response curves?


----------



## sdmf74

Wish I knew more about the aquero! Would love to toss one in my Caselabs. I contemplated buying but kind of intimidated by add-ons etc. just laziness I suppose.


----------



## Mega Man

read the manual it helped me alot

http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher.html?file=tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2014_04_14.pdf

also ther eis a guide called nams guide that is good too


----------



## Bard

EDIT: I just ordered five AP-15s from coolerguys. Pretty soon I'll be part of this club. I'm super stoked. 2150 RPMs would be lovely, as they'd outperform the H100 stock fans, but that cost is crazy. I'll settle.


----------



## LocutusH

What do you think of this fan?
Could this be good enough, to replace AP15-s?

Alphacool Coolmove2


Could not find much about it, but this review of an AIO seems promising: http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/alphacool-eisberg-120-riduttivo-chiamarlo-aio-2015022010491/


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The GTs runs too silent to justify a fan controller.


I actually stopped using my fan controller and just hooked up all my AP-00's (2150RPM) on a 5V line from my PSU. Even then, I feel like 900~1000RPM for 5V can be too loud at times.

The main reason why I want to go PWM is to get a better fan controller. My Bitfenix Recon only controls the fans via RPM levels and not voltage levels, so it's very tiring to hear my fans ramp up and down to try to maintain a certain speed. Good rheostat fan controllers typically cost $60~90, so might as well get an Aquaero for that price or the EK Ascendacy if that ever releases.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> What do you think of this fan?
> Could this be good enough, to replace AP15-s?
> 
> Alphacool Coolmove2
> 
> 
> Could not find much about it, but this review of an AIO seems promising: http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/alphacool-eisberg-120-riduttivo-chiamarlo-aio-2015022010491/


Is there a reason for replacing the AP-15's ?


----------



## LocutusH

IF they are better, why not?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> IF they are better, why not?


Well, I'm not ripping my entire Rig apart to replace fans unless I need to IE - the fans die. Mainly I was just wondering if there was a specific reason for replacing them.

So I'd look at the tech spec of both fans, if the static pressure is similar or better and the noise level is similar or better and the color fits your build or you just like it then why not go for it.


----------



## denman

Just purchased twelve AP-15's for my new desk build


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> So I'd look at the tech spec of both fans, if the static pressure is similar or better and the noise level is similar or better and the color fits your build or you just like it then why not go for it.


Tech specs are misleading because they are measured in the wrong place.

For example, according to the packaging, the Cougar Vortex is better than the "AP-15" (B5AP). Higher airflow and static pressure measured at the red and blue circles, yet the actual performance exists along the purple line where the GT is clearly better.

(Graph thanks to Martin's Liquid Lab).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Cougar fans are bad especially on rads, they dont move any air, they arw quiet but they just dont move much air


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Tech specs are misleading because they are measured in the wrong place.
> 
> For example, according to the packaging, the Cougar Vortex is better than the "AP-15" (B5AP). Higher airflow and static pressure measured at the red and blue circles, yet the actual performance exists along the purple line where the GT is clearly better.
> 
> (Graph thanks to Martin's Liquid Lab).


Okay I retract my previous statement.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The GTs runs too silent to justify a fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually stopped using my fan controller and just hooked up all my AP-00's (2150RPM) on a 5V line from my PSU. Even then, I feel like 900~1000RPM for 5V can be too loud at times.
> 
> The main reason why I want to go PWM is to get a better fan controller. My Bitfenix Recon only controls the fans via RPM levels and not voltage levels, so it's very tiring to hear my fans ramp up and down to try to maintain a certain speed. Good rheostat fan controllers typically cost $60~90, so might as well get an Aquaero for that price or the EK Ascendacy if that ever releases.
Click to expand...

heh not that that will ever beat the aq, if it does great, but i just doubt it will
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Just purchased twelve AP-15's for my new desk build


congrats !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Tech specs are misleading because they are measured in the wrong place.
> 
> For example, according to the packaging, the Cougar Vortex is better than the "AP-15" (B5AP). Higher airflow and static pressure measured at the red and blue circles, yet the actual performance exists along the purple line where the GT is clearly better.
> 
> (Graph thanks to Martin's Liquid Lab).
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I retract my previous statement.
Click to expand...

darn martins lab website is down, that really sucks


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> darn martins lab website is down, that really sucks


MartinsLiquidLab moved to new domain: https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mega Man

Yay.
I couldn't even find it with Google. ..


----------



## patrickjp93

Is there still stock of the 2150s somewhere? If so I'm up for buying some. Hopefully Massdrop can get enough people to buy enough units to please Nidec enough to manufacture a set :|


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nope u can preorder at dazmode


----------



## sq_a380

Does anyone know the RPMs of the following models?

D1225X14BXCPA41

D1225C12B6AS-25

Do these "non-standard" models perform differently from the "standard" AP-15,AP-45, etc?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> Does anyone know the RPMs of the following models?
> 
> D1225X14BXCPA41
> 
> D1225C12B6AS-25
> 
> Do these "non-standard" models perform differently from the "standard" AP-15,AP-45, etc?


http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#

The second one D1225C12*B6*AS-25 is easy, it's a 2150 rpm model, mostly standard except for addition of "Low Pass / High Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" whatever that is.

But the first number D1225*X*14B*X*_CPA_41 seems unusual. The first X should be the housing type, and the second X should be the speed, but X is not shown as an option on the part numbers webpage. Also CPA should not be possible, C in that position means moisture resistant and P means it has a tachometer, but the third letter A is redundant.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just a heads up, Nidec has a commercial/enterprise (not consumer) distributor over here in the USA: Japanese Product Corp.

Apparently their MOQ is actually only a measly 1080 fans (don't ask me why it is 1080). That is probably why we've been seeing the Gentle Typhoons make a resurgeance in stock everywhere hear in North America.

They even have the 92mm GTs up to buy if you are willing to fess up enough cash to buy 1080 of them.


----------



## Bard

Okay, so after I ordered the AP-15s, I was able to find AP-00s for just a bit more. Darnit! Now I have 5 AP-15s that I'm not going to use.


----------



## WHIMington

ZPA44
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
> 
> The second one D1225C12*B6*AS-25 is easy, it's a 2150 rpm model, mostly standard except for addition of "Low Pass / High Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" whatever that is.
> 
> But the first number D1225*X*14B*X*_CPA_41 seems unusual. The first X should be the housing type, and the second X should be the speed, but X is not shown as an option on the part numbers webpage. Also CPA should not be possible, C in that position means moisture resistant and P means it has a tachometer, but the third letter A is redundant.


"Low Pass / High Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" replace standard tachometer line with a simple on/off signal that when the fan stop moving for whatever reason, gives a continuous on signal to any controller designed to receive that signal to sound off an alarm, simple enough

"CPA41" is totally possible, for example my PWM controlled model is D1225C12B6ZPA44, which means a PWM controled tachometer version, A44 is simply a customer specific number like the -15 in an 1850rpm or -00/-45 on an 2150rpm model


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> ZPA44
> "Low Pass / High Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" replace standard tachometer line with a simple on/off signal that when the fan stop moving for whatever reason, gives a continuous on signal to any controller designed to receive that signal to sound off an alarm, simple enough
> 
> "CPA41" is totally possible, for example my PWM controlled model is D1225C12B6ZPA44, which means a PWM controled tachometer version, A44 is simply a customer specific number like the -15 in an 1850rpm or -00/-45 on an 2150rpm model


If there is no tachometer line on these fans, does that mean that RPM cannot be reported to the computer?


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Apparently their MOQ is actually only a measly *1080 fans (don't ask me why it is 1080*).


They really like snowboarding?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Certain things just happen in numbers like that 256, 512, 360, 480, etc. Just think how a factory is laid out. They probably have machinery to do half or 3/4 of production, machines do math stuff. They make stuff in math. Probably just part of the manufacturing process makes things in certain quanitities. Or one of the parts only comes in 1080.

Manufacturing is wierd. It could be many things, its likely just the point for them at which they are making enough money to make turning on the machines worthwhile

maybe 1080 is just how many fans fit on a pallet?

U gotta remember they dont care about the product being made, they care if they can sell it


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> They really like snowboarding?


That games was actually very fun


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> If there is no tachometer line on these fans, does that mean that RPM cannot be reported to the computer?


That is always the case, +12V and ground alone cannot give you any form of rpm reading.


----------



## tatmMRKIV




----------



## Ganf

Since the other thread was locked and redirected, I'll continue here.
Quote:


> Got a wild hair and emailed coolerguys to ask if they're thinking about stocking the 2150rpm PWM variety. We'll see what they say.


And here was their snappy reply.
Quote:


> We have plans to get the 2150 PWM gentle typhoons on our next order however that won't be for another 2-3 months if I had to set an ETA since our previous order is set to arrive any time now.
> 
> On Tue, Mar 10, 2015 at 12:35 PM, wrote:
> 
> Order #
> 
> Reason for Contact Product Question
> Message Any plans on picking up a shipment of the 2150rpm PWM-ready Gentle Typhoons? I've seen some interest on various BB's I frequent, it may be worth your time to throw up a letter of interest on reddit or something for people to sign to see if it'd be worth your while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Upload


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Since the other thread was locked and redirected, I'll continue here.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a wild hair and emailed coolerguys to ask if they're thinking about stocking the 2150rpm PWM variety. We'll see what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> And here was their snappy reply.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plans to get the 2150 PWM gentle typhoons on our next order however that won't be for another 2-3 months if I had to set an ETA since our previous order is set to arrive any time now.
> 
> On Tue, Mar 10, 2015 at 12:35 PM, wrote:
> 
> Order #
> 
> Reason for Contact Product Question
> Message Any plans on picking up a shipment of the 2150rpm PWM-ready Gentle Typhoons? I've seen some interest on various BB's I frequent, it may be worth your time to throw up a letter of interest on reddit or something for people to sign to see if it'd be worth your while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Upload
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

FWIW, 2150rpm Gentle Typhoons are not typically PWM or "PWM-ready". The high speed Gentle Typhoon models (3000rpm, 4250rpm, 5400rpm) were fairly easily converted to PWM (you had to peel back the label on the rear of the fan and solder on a PWM signal wire), but the low speed versions were not.

That said, there have been some 1850rpm and 2150rpm GTs marketed on Chinese sites like TaoBao as being PWM and have been mentioned/discussed earlier in this thread. They have never been marketed that way in the Americas or EU though. Presumably it's possible that those with 'partner status' with Nidec like Coolerguys or Dazmode could get PWM versions of the fan, but I have some doubts that they will. Unless they specifically say they are PWM then you can be pretty sure they are not.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> FWIW, 2150rpm Gentle Typhoons are not typically PWM or "PWM-ready". The high speed Gentle Typhoon models (3000rpm, 4250rpm, 5400rpm) were fairly easily converted to PWM (you had to peel back the label on the rear of the fan and solder on a PWM signal wire), but the low speed versions were not.
> 
> That said, there have been some 1850rpm and 2150rpm GTs marketed on Chinese sites like TaoBao as being PWM and have been mentioned/discussed earlier in this thread. They have never been marketed that way in the Americas or EU though. Presumably it's possible that those with 'partner status' with Nidec like Coolerguys or Dazmode could get PWM versions of the fan, but I have some doubts that they will. Unless they specifically say they are PWM then you can be pretty sure they are not.


They stated PWM fans in their reply so we'll see if they specifically request that from Nidec or not. You can get PWM ready fans directly from Nidec, but from what I hear they come to the reseller needing assembly, which is why no one wants to bother with them.

Personally, it's no difference to me. I just filled up my latest build with the AP-53's, so I'm good to go, I was just trying to answer some questions that popped up because of some certain deleted posts about things that were in another thread.


----------



## tatmMRKIV




----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*


Scary to think that the value of that box could pay my utilities for 4 months.


----------



## Mega Man

I have never heard of them needing to be assembled.
What I did hear was that the moq was extremely high ( I contacted a local Nidec site )


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have never heard of them needing to be assembled.
> What I did hear was that the moq was extremely high ( I contacted a local Nidec site )


Depends on the model. I don't have a quote to back me up but the assembly part is why you don't see any of the lower RPM PWM models being sold to consumers. No small business wants to buy 1080 fans they need to put the blades on before they sell them.

We'll see if Coolerguys steps up to the plate on this one in a few months.


----------



## Kokin

That gives me hope of PWM variants of the lower RPM models to be sold in the US.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Scary to think that the value of that box could pay my utilities for 4 months.


i didnt pay retail, i got it when performance was doing a spend$500 get 10% OFF and i think free shipping, anyways that box set me back on getting a 5960x for 3months


----------



## Mega Man

hehe. i bought 100 ap30s (no one had 31s at the time )


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah no 31s when I was buying, and I only needed 4250rpm anyways

i think i actually did pay retail, i wasnt gonna have to at performance but they didnt have enough stock so I had to buy from coolerguys and they dont have any specials

and there was no news of 2150 gts being made available again


----------



## nyk20z3

So basically the hype with the fans is they push the most air per decibel output ?

Ive owned many fans and this past year Ive only used high end Noiseblocker fans,so i have a hard time believing they sound that much quieter compared to my PL-2's at 1400rpm,Any fan from my experience after 1200rpm is decently audible and only gets worse from there.I seen some one mention the 2150rpm Typhoons don't justify a fan controller,at 30DB or higher which they are most likely at thats pretty loud regardless of the CFM it provides.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So basically the hype with the fans is they push the most air per decibel output ?
> 
> Ive owned many fans and this past year Ive only used high end Noiseblocker fans,so i have a hard time believing they sound that much quieter compared to my PL-2's at 1400rpm,Any fan from my experience after 1200rpm is decently audible and only gets worse from there.I seen some one mention the 2150rpm Typhoons don't justify a fan controller,at 30DB or higher which they are most likely at thats pretty loud regardless of the CFM it provides.











You're an adult. Judge for yourself. It isn't like we're sponsored by Nidec or anything.

And it isn't so much the CFM, but the static pressure. GT's are preferred as radiator fans because they get some of the best air penetration regardless of fin density or fin type while still remaining relatively low DB. There are quieter fans, but they don't perform on rads for crap. There are fans that push more CFM, but get really noisy when you mount them to a rad, etc...

Everybody has their own needs, and I really don't care if you think by looking at the numbers one is better than the other. I'm sitting by a box that has a dozen AP-15's in it right now, and all I hear is the radiator resonance I would get with any fan. The other 6 are inaudible, and the 6 on the radiator will be inaudible when my Aquaero arrives next week. I'm satisfied, I feel I got what I've paid for. If you feel you got your money's worth out of your noiseblockers, enjoy them and don't let anyone tell you you shouldn't.

Edit: Yeah, not the same model, I know. I can't be bothered to find the relevant charts. It's not a religion to convert you to nor is it my responsibility to regurgitate data that's all over this thread and everywhere else in the forums.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So basically the hype with the fans is they push the most air per decibel output ?
> 
> Ive owned many fans and this past year Ive only used high end Noiseblocker fans,so i have a hard time believing they sound that much quieter compared to my PL-2's at 1400rpm,Any fan from my experience after 1200rpm is decently audible and only gets worse from there.I seen some one mention the 2150rpm Typhoons don't justify a fan controller,at 30DB or higher which they are most likely at thats pretty loud regardless of the CFM it provides.


I have plenty of Noiseblockers and Gentletyphoons. You an really tell the quality difference between the two when you take them off for painting....lol
I much prefer GTs, but these don't come in 140s. If GTs did, I would have no NBs, period.
But, NBs are a lot easier to take off and paint.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So basically the hype with the fans is they push the most air per decibel output ?
> 
> Ive owned many fans and this past year Ive only used high end Noiseblocker fans,so i have a hard time believing they sound that much quieter compared to my PL-2's at 1400rpm,Any fan from my experience after 1200rpm is decently audible and only gets worse from there.I seen some one mention the 2150rpm Typhoons don't justify a fan controller,at 30DB or higher which they are most likely at thats pretty loud regardless of the CFM it provides.


Hype is mostly around the low-pitched hum it produces as well as the decent static pressure numbers on radiators. I like my 2150RPMs set to 1000RPM or below (around 5V), but anything higher than that is loud for me. Mine came from the OCN group buy a few years back, so it was almost a buy 2 for the price of 1 kind of deal (wish I could get those prices again).

The PL-2's are certainly nice fans, but you can't compare the two since the GT uses 9 blades and have a larger central hub while the PL-2 only has 7 blades. It's obvious that the GTs will have higher static pressure at the same RPMs due to the blade design scooping up more air per revolution. Noise is subjective for most people and it seems like both fans are on the "quiet" side.

Here is an old, but relevant thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1182436/noiseblocker-black-silent-pro-or-gentle-typhoon-ap-14/10#post_15911060


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So basically the hype with the fans is they push the most air per decibel output ?
> 
> Ive owned many fans and this past year Ive only used high end Noiseblocker fans,so i have a hard time believing they sound that much quieter compared to my PL-2's at 1400rpm,Any fan from my experience after 1200rpm is decently audible and only gets worse from there.I seen some one mention the 2150rpm Typhoons don't justify a fan controller,at 30DB or higher which they are most likely at thats pretty loud regardless of the CFM it provides.


Martin tested the PL-2 in his 50-fan Round 6 fan testing. As you can see, no other fans came close to the Gentle Typhoons in terms of noise / airflow, and the PL-2 didn't even make it to the 30CFM level for airflow.

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2010/11/04/120mm-fan-testing-on-an-mcr120-radiator-round-6-summary/







http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?261778-120mm-Fan-Testing-on-an-MCR120-Radiator-Round-6&p=4618641&viewfull=1#post4618641
Quote:


> NOISE BLOCKER PL-2
> 
> This fan was also sponsored by vhaarr
> 
> PACKAGE
> This was very premium in terms of packaging, all sort of goodies included. Custom rubber gasket system with studs and thumb nuts. Also comes with two sleeved wire lengths. It really went all out in accessories.
> 
> NOISE LEVEL
> Fairly similar to the yate medium, perhaps a hair lower at the bottom end and a bit higher at the upper end, but the differences were less than 1dBA which is probably within testing error and within the 3dbA (barely perceptible) range. This is good
> 
> NOISE QUALITY
> A fair amount better than average. No abnormal resonance peaks, no motor ticks, just a very smooth wind sound type noise. I think it's better than the yate in it appears they use a flatter blade type to soften the noise chop type sound.
> 
> EFFICIENCY
> Not as good as the yate medium
> 
> CFM per RPM
> Also not as good as the yate medium, flatter/straighter blade type may be more tuned for case type fan duties.
> 
> OVERALL
> Cost is a real bummer on these, but they do have very good noise qualities and a load of packaging goodies if that's important to you.
> 
> About average noise level, better than average noise quality, premium packaging, and high price.


----------



## sq_a380

Can anyone comment on the accuracy of these tests done by coolingtechnique.com? It seems unlikely that the GTs perform so under par when it comes to CFM/dBA.

Low Speed GTs
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/630-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-ap-13-e-ap-14.html?showall=&start=4

High Speed GTs
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/764-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-rpm.html?showall=&start=4


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Your links don't work for me ("404 Not Found"), but iirc their fan testing was not done on a radiator? If so then it's less than meaningless for how fans would perform on a rad.


----------



## sq_a380

I just updated the links to show the source webpage. Strange that the images themselves could not be linked directly.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hype is mostly around the low-pitched hum it produces as well as the decent static pressure numbers on radiators. I like my 2150RPMs set to 1000RPM or below (around 5V), but anything higher than that is loud for me. Mine came from the OCN group buy a few years back, so it was almost a buy 2 for the price of 1 kind of deal (wish I could get those prices again).
> 
> The PL-2's are certainly nice fans, but you can't compare the two since the GT uses 9 blades and have a larger central hub while the PL-2 only has 7 blades. It's obvious that the GTs will have higher static pressure at the same RPMs due to the blade design scooping up more air per revolution. Noise is subjective for most people and it seems like both fans are on the "quiet" side.
> 
> Here is an old, but relevant thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1182436/noiseblocker-black-silent-pro-or-gentle-typhoon-ap-14/10#post_15911060


Didn't really mean to compare them as far as Radiator performance.It just looks like people make them out to be God Like when there are plenty of fans of the same quality if not higher that perform on par.

If i where to consider them it would be a 1250rpm model for sure for complete silence.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Just found this today, thought I'd drop by with my four 1850RPM ones. Strangely these are marked AP-53.





Regardless, compared to Corsairs SP120Ls that came with my H75, these are completely silent, and even when they run at inaudible speeds they push quite a lot of air. One of the things that I look at a lot to see how good a fan will perform is the gap between the blade tips and the chassis, very consistently you will find that fans with a larger gap will cause more noise (due to air vortices forming around the blade tips like on the wing of an aircraft). I am sure the very tight spacing on the GTs is a major part of their impressive performance. Ideally you would actually use a ring that spins with the blades and is at tached to the blade tips, this would prevent any air from passing around the edge, reducing noise due to turbulence and improving airflow characteristics, especially static pressure.

These will be going in a rack mounted HiFi amplifier I am building (might start thread for that soon...)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Didn't really mean to compare them as far as Radiator performance.It just looks like people make them out to be God Like when there are plenty of fans of the same quality if not higher that perform on par.
> 
> If i where to consider them it would be a 1250rpm model for sure for complete silence.


I agree that many fans will actually be better suited compared to the GTs if they don't plan to use it for a radiator.

I don't really see many people use GTs as general case fans, unless they wanted all of their fans to match.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have seen one or 2 gt air builds but one was for sale on ebay from some fly by night computer store


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Just found this today, thought I'd drop by with my four 1850RPM ones. Strangely these are marked AP-53.
> 
> Regardless, compared to Corsairs SP120Ls that came with my H75, these are completely silent, and even when they run at inaudible speeds they push quite a lot of air. One of the things that I look at a lot to see how good a fan will perform is the gap between the blade tips and the chassis, very consistently you will find that fans with a larger gap will cause more noise (due to air vortices forming around the blade tips like on the wing of an aircraft). I am sure the very tight spacing on the GTs is a major part of their impressive performance. Ideally you would actually use a ring that spins with the blades and is at tached to the blade tips, this would prevent any air from passing around the edge, reducing noise due to turbulence and improving airflow characteristics, especially static pressure.
> 
> These will be going in a rack mounted HiFi amplifier I am building (might start thread for that soon...)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Just found this today, thought I'd drop by with my four 1850RPM ones. Strangely these are marked AP-53.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, compared to Corsairs SP120Ls that came with my H75, these are completely silent, and even when they run at inaudible speeds they push quite a lot of air. One of the things that I look at a lot to see how good a fan will perform is the gap between the blade tips and the chassis, very consistently you will find that fans with a larger gap will cause more noise (due to air vortices forming around the blade tips like on the wing of an aircraft). I am sure the very tight spacing on the GTs is a major part of their impressive performance. Ideally you would actually use a ring that spins with the blades and is at tached to the blade tips, this would prevent any air from passing around the edge, reducing noise due to turbulence and improving airflow characteristics, especially static pressure.
> 
> These will be going in a rack mounted HiFi amplifier I am building (might start thread for that soon...)


do it and lmk that sounds awesome. I have been wanting to do some hifi myself, and would love to see a build log

Its also not wierd they are marked 53 all the newer ones are.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the accuracy of these tests done by coolingtechnique.com? It seems unlikely that the GTs perform so under par when it comes to CFM/dBA.
> 
> Low Speed GTs
> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/630-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-ap-13-e-ap-14.html?showall=&start=4
> 
> High Speed GTs
> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/764-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-rpm.html?showall=&start=4


Not a radiator test. There are quieter fans out there for pushing air when static pressure is not a concern.


----------



## Bard

I officially have five AP-00s.







Member of the club!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Just found this today, thought I'd drop by with my four 1850RPM ones. *Strangely these are marked AP-53.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, compared to Corsairs SP120Ls that came with my H75, these are completely silent, and even when they run at inaudible speeds they push quite a lot of air. One of the things that I look at a lot to see how good a fan will perform is the gap between the blade tips and the chassis, very consistently you will find that fans with a larger gap will cause more noise (due to air vortices forming around the blade tips like on the wing of an aircraft). I am sure the very tight spacing on the GTs is a major part of their impressive performance. Ideally you would actually use a ring that spins with the blades and is at tached to the blade tips, this would prevent any air from passing around the edge, reducing noise due to turbulence and improving airflow characteristics, especially static pressure.
> 
> These will be going in a rack mounted HiFi amplifier I am building (might start thread for that soon...)


The number after the dash, if it is '00' it's Nidec's standard design for that model, and if it's '13' or larger is essentially Nidec's customer order number for that model. For example, the ***B5AP-*15* was simply Scythe's customer order number for the 1850rpm fan (and unfortunately Scythe and Nidec severed ties last year), and the ***B5AP-*53* is Coolerguys customer order number for the same fan.

You can see an explanation of Nidec's fan model naming conventions by clicking on the 'Servo' logo here:

http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> nope u can preorder at dazmode


Are the Darkside editions any better/worse than the standard 2150 RPM models in either performance or noise?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjp93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> nope u can preorder at dazmode
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Darkside editions any better/worse than the standard 2150 RPM models in either performance or noise?
Click to expand...

Well, seeing as they are not available yet, not even for preorder, no one, not even Dazmode has had their hands on one to say for sure. Their site currently says:
Quote:


> Stay tuned for updates and pre-order information. Current ETA: May 2015.


That said, just going by the model number, D1225C12B6AP-60, I'll venture that they will perform exactly the same as Scythe's 2150rpm D1225C12B6AP-45, except the only difference being that Daz has said they are supposedly going to come with black colored blades instead of grey.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They were available for preorder in feb werent they?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They were available for preorder in feb werent they?


Nope, they have not been available for preorder yet. It says "PRE-ORDER STARTS IN MAR" but it hasn't happened yet. There has been a signup to be notified when the preorder begins. I've been on the list for a while now waiting.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah i saw the page just a second ago and didnt make it to edit my post quick enough, it seems.


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, seeing as they are not available yet, not even for preorder, no one, not even Dazmode has had their hands on one to say for sure. Their site currently says:
> That said, just going by the model number, D1225C12B6AP-60, I'll venture that they will perform exactly the same as Scythe's 2150rpm D1225C12B6AP-45, except the only difference being that Daz has said they are supposedly going to come with black colored blades instead of grey.


They looked like they'd been painted by Dazmode, a pretty thick and heavy paint too, so I was curious. Guess I'll have to wait and see and pray that they don't immediately sell out. Why can't they get the PWM ones though?!









Also, why has Nidec not moved to using Hydrodynamic or magnetic bearings? They tend to last far longer and not get loud as they age (until right before outright failure).


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjp93*
> 
> They looked like they'd been painted by Dazmode, a pretty thick and heavy paint too, so I was curious. Guess I'll have to wait and see and pray that they don't immediately sell out. Why can't they get the PWM ones though?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


FYI: The fan pictured on Dazmode's site has been painted. It's just there for a visual representation of his upcoming order. Even he hasn't seen any of this new order of fans yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Blades will be black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, fan pictured above is painted (by me), so when real thing will arrive metal core with magnet that can be seen in the middle of impeller will remain gray as before. And no clear coat shine on blades for the same reason. Other than that you have an idea on what fan will be look like when it arrives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best way to paint the GTs. When I painted my blades white, I didn't know that you could just heat up the center hub and the blades would come off. I had to do it the hard way and struggle with the c-clips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was even lazier than that. I powered fan up at low RPM and spayed it with black + clear coat. All was done in 2h, including drying time between.
Click to expand...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Wasnt intended to be pwm or hydrodynamic from the start gts are pretty old and nidec never planned to make them in 2015 probably


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> FYI: The fan pictured on Dazmode's site has been painted. It's just there for a visual representation of his upcoming order. Even he hasn't seen any of this new order of fans yet.


I would expect them to be closer to this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Dying the blades is ridiculously easy. Heat the hub w/ a heatgun for 30 seconds. Blades should pull off rather easy. Drop in to a dye bath. I used Pro Chemical dye + dye carrier. Remove after about 15 minutes. Push blades back on to hub.
> 
> Blades look like this afterward.


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wasnt intended to be pwm or hydrodynamic from the start gts are pretty old and nidec never planned to make them in 2015 probably


But it's their most popular consumer line. How has there not been an update (there are PWM versions btw and Massdrop is trying to negotiate a purchase)?! Surely they know they could knock the blocks off Noctua, Noiseblocker, and Corsair, right?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its nidec dude. They make fans for servers. It takes 1000fan order to just start the production machine.
Its a completely different moq for completely new fans. They wouldnt be gts anymore.
Itd require all new machinery probably

Like thwy make fans for dell or hp to use in oem servers by the thousand. They dont care about selling them by the 10s. For consumers


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Its nidec dude. They make fans for servers. It takes 1000fan order to just start the production machine.
> Its a completely different moq for completely new fans. They wouldnt be gts anymore.
> Itd require all new machinery probably
> 
> Like thwy make fans for dell or hp to use in oem servers by the thousand. They dont care about selling them by the 10s. For consumers


Selling to consumers generally brings better profit margins. Mass orders always get cheaper per unit the more you order. It's why Dell can build the cheapest computers in the world. It orders in the largest quantities and gets the best deals. One would think margins have some degree of importance...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They dont make money off consumers, the resellers do.
The demand is not high enough for them to turn profit after r&d and all the other stuff that goes into it.
nidec doesnt sell to consumers. It was scythes design, they just manufactured it.

And scythe moved onto the grand flex design


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

We've been though this over and over in this thread. Nidec doesn't care about retail sales. They don't do retail and never will. Their minimum purchase order amounts are huge. You can forget about Massdrop ever getting a deal with them. It will never ever ever ever happen. Massdrop would have to go looking to some third party to cut a deal from.

Daz (from Dazmode, Canada'a watercooling retailer) said in his forums Nidec has a *10,000* fan min order quantity.

http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
Quote:


> I'm finally talking to Nidec. They should tell me about MOQ shortly and that will settle it for us.


.
Quote:


> Update on Nidec.
> No deal, they are not interested in anything that less than 10 000 fans per year.


Quote:


> They are large company supplying fans/blowers to major IT manufacturers like IBM, HP and Cisco Systems. What I can offer is laughable amount for them.


That said, Dazmode eventualluy did work something out with them to achieve 'partner status' and will be selling their fans again, but rest assured whatever hoops he jumped through and the amounts he committed to are waaaaay beyond anything Massdrop will ever hope to achieve. Ever.


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They dont make money off consumers, the resellers do.
> The demand is not high enough for them to turn profit after r&d and all the other stuff that goes into it.
> nidec doesnt sell to consumers. It was scythes design, they just manufactured it.
> 
> And scythe moved onto the grand flex design


It was not Scythe's design at all. The design is solely Nidec's, because otherwise Nidec could not make more of them and would be paying royalties to Scythe if it did.


----------



## patrickjp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> We've been though this over and over in this thread. Nidec doesn't care about retail sales. They don't do retail and never will. Their minimum purchase order amounts are huge. You can forget about Massdrop ever getting a deal with them. It will never ever ever ever happen. Massdrop would have to go looking to some third party to cut a deal from.
> 
> Daz (from Dazmode, Canada'a watercooling retailer) said in his forums Nidec has a *10,000* fan min order quantity.
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?1192-22-GTS-Left-Instock&p=26365&viewfull=1#post26365
> .
> 
> That said, Dazmode eventualluy did work something out with them to achieve 'partner status' and will be selling their fans again, but rest assured whatever hoops he jumped through and the amounts he committed to are waaaaay beyond anything Massdrop will ever hope to achieve. Ever.


NidecAmerica only requires 1080 MOQ. That's far easier to do, and something Massdrop can easily achieve.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjp93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Wasnt intended to be pwm or hydrodynamic from the start gts are pretty old and nidec never planned to make them in 2015 probably
> 
> 
> 
> But it's their most popular consumer line. How has there not been an update (there are PWM versions btw and Massdrop is trying to negotiate a purchase)?! Surely they know they could knock the blocks off Noctua, Noiseblocker, and Corsair, right?
Click to expand...

they dont care, you assume they make pc parts
they make motors,

spindles in HDDs

heck i just installed a 2 HP MOTOR from nidec,

their business model does not care for nor needs end consumers, tbh that is how i would do it as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They dont make money off consumers, the resellers do.
> The demand is not high enough for them to turn profit after r&d and all the other stuff that goes into it.
> nidec doesnt sell to consumers. It was scythes design, they just manufactured it.
> 
> And scythe moved onto the grand flex design


this is beyond not true

NIDEC made them, NIDEC designed them

Scythe licensed them. that is all. i do mean ALL scythe did

from what i hear they didnt "move" on to it.

nidec cut them off ( probably lack of sales )


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjp93*
> 
> NidecAmerica only requires 1080 MOQ. That's far easier to do, and something Massdrop can easily achieve.


Umm, NidecAmerica does not have such a low MOQ. I suspect you are thinking of Japanese Product Corp (e-jpc.com). which was mentioned a while back in this thread as having a 1080 MOQ (not sure where they got that from) and is a distributor of many companies' products including Nidec's. When I contacted them they were very slow to reply and they had a 100 fan MOQ and laughably ridiculous pricing ...



Besides a link to that as a response to my RFQ, I also got an email saying:
Quote:


> Minimum buy is 100 pcs. Lead time is 12-14 wks mfg time pluse 5 wks transit time via sea from Vietnam to teh US.


lolol, good luck with that.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I misread something somewhere then, sorry about that. I have read more about this fan than i would have ever wanted to about all fans, and stuff gets mixed up sometimes


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That said, Dazmode eventualluy did work something out with them to achieve 'partner status' and will be selling their fans again, but rest assured whatever hoops he jumped through and the amounts he committed to are waaaaay beyond anything Massdrop will ever hope to achieve. Ever.


He also mentioned that this took him 2~3 years to achieve, so it's another indicator that Massdrop may not be able to get Nidec's attention. I still have hope that they may, but I won't be disappointed if they are never able to do so.


----------



## Bard

Anyone know about using AP-00s as a CPU cooler fan? It's 3 pin, but CPU cooler fans are typically 4 pin.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

only difference is theres no pwm so its not variable speed so it will always be that loud unless you vary voltage

WOW 30$ a fan? at that point I would be looking elsewhere


----------



## Mega Man

99% of all boards can do either voltage or pwm control and are shipped in auto on cpu fan worst case it runs at 100% all the time ( 12v )


----------



## Bard

What if I have a fan controller, but don't plug the fan into the CPU_FAN header. Will the motherboard complain at me?


----------



## Mega Man

you can shut it off


----------



## Bard

Shut off the header? Is this a BIOS setting?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you can shut off the alarm in the bios


----------



## Kokin

My experience with Asrock boards is that they do not have a CPU fan alarm. I have been able to boot up fine with nothing connected to the motherboard fan headers. However, I haven't touched the later Z87/Z97 gen, so they may have implemented it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they have one on the OCF boards I have used


----------



## Bard

What is the cheapest way to ship these fans? Is it cheaper to ship them by paying weight or flat rate?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to ship these fans? Is it cheaper to ship them by paying weight or flat rate?


Maybe give more details? Such as how many fans do you plan to ship and what carrier do you plan to use? Also from and to locations?


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Maybe give more details? Such as how many fans do you plan to ship and what carrier do you plan to use? Also from and to locations?


Erm, one side of the US to the other side, two fans first, then three fans.


----------



## Kokin

I would probably do USPS Flat Rate unless you can somehow do first class (13 oz weight limit). Each fan weighs 7oz or less than half a pound. UPS Ground is estimated to be about $8~10.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I would probably do USPS Flat Rate unless you can somehow do first class (13 oz weight limit). Each fan weighs 7oz or less than half a pound. UPS Ground is estimated to be about $8~10.


Why UPS, why not USPS? I calculated 0.6 pounds per fan.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Why UPS, why not USPS? I calculated 0.6 pounds per fan.


I did mention both USPS and UPS and recommended USPS.

Weight is officially listed as 200g (7.05oz or 0.44lb), although that may not include wires/sleeving.

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I did mention both USPS and UPS and recommended USPS.
> 
> Weight is officially listed as 200g (7.05oz or 0.44lb), although that may not include wires/sleeving.
> 
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf


Alright, I created a shipping label, listing 1 pound for two fans. The extra ounces should account for packing material and such.







Thanks for the help.


----------



## Peybol

I'm from Spain (sadly), any idea where can I buy them? I saw them on Amazon UK (from CoolerGuys), but each one costs 37.90€, so crazy


----------



## Bard

Here's my post for verification that I have GTs. O:
http://i.imgur.com/LCxlyE9.png
I've got five, but the fifth one is actually on my CPU cooler right now.
These are AP-00s


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Not a radiator test. There are quieter fans out there for pushing air when static pressure is not a concern.


I thought it was rather strange that the GT, which has such a strong reputation for its noise performance, does so badly across several tests. Even if the fans are optimised for static pressure, surely they would perform better in terms of airflow/dBA as well?

I was questioning the accuracy of coolingtechnique.com 's tests.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

I would too. I found them better in open situations than 2400RPM SP120Ls by subjective hand measured air-speed approximations


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> I thought it was rather strange that the GT, which has such a strong reputation for its noise performance, does so badly across several tests. Even if the fans are optimised for static pressure, surely they would perform better in terms of airflow/dBA as well?
> 
> I was questioning the accuracy of coolingtechnique.com 's tests.


GT reputation is not noise performance _in general_, but specifically on a radiator. Moreover, the reputation is not for low speeds (sub 1000rpm) where there are plenty of fans that are quiet. But it's the least annoying sounding fan, that pushes the most air, when run at speeds of 1200rpm or higher.

Static pressure is only an indicator of strong performance on a radiator but can be misleading. For example (from the eLoop product page)



The lines show pressure versus airflow. Static pressure is measured at 0 airflow (or more accurately it's the pressure exerted on a small tube perpendicular to a closed main tube). So the fan graphed by the red line seems to have high starting pressure.of 2.5 mmH2O while the fan on the green line shows only 2.0 mmH2O starting pressure. However, the grey area in the middle is where normal radiator performance falls. You would want the green fan for radiator, even though the rad fan would have better specs on the box.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> I thought it was rather strange that the GT, which has such a strong reputation for its noise performance, does so badly across several tests. Even if the fans are optimised for static pressure, surely they would perform better in terms of airflow/dBA as well?
> 
> I was questioning the accuracy of coolingtechnique.com 's tests.


Their tests are less than accurate too, but that's not a topic worth getting into. Arguing about testing methods never ends, let alone ends well. Martin's tests are always referred back to mainly because everyone can see exactly how he tested the fans, what he tested them with, and what occurred during testing. If it weren't for that kind of clarity he would've been dragged through the mud like everyone else and faded into obscurity in a matter of weeks. CT.com's tests are less accurately recorded, so there is more wiggle room for the neckbeards who don't like this or that result to squeeze their non-debates in, but in the end it's all a bunch of hot air.

Different fans sound differently in different cases, on different radiators, in different rooms, at different speeds. You just gotta pick the best one you can find in your budget and hope for the best.


----------



## patrickjp93

I just can't believe there's no one in the PC fan industry jumping to get production from Nidec. Cougar would do much better if they successfully got a deal going.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjp93*
> 
> I just can't believe there's no one in the PC fan industry jumping to get production from Nidec. Cougar would do much better if they successfully got a deal going.


GTs are pretty expensive. When Noctuas are famous and the same price, how could Cougar convince the average buyer to pay ~$20 for a fan they don't recognize?

That's probably why Scythe stopped ordering them.


----------



## Mega Man

from what i have heard scythe didnt have an option


----------



## Bluemustang

Question. I ordered a bunch of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s off coolerguys from amazon and what i got was an AP-53 in a plain box with no accessories. (and in a book box no less with no bubble wrap whatsoever, im afraid they could have been damaged in transport)

A little research suggests these are just the OEM versions from nidec and SHOULD be the exact same fans but i see martin tested both the Scythe and OEM Nidec variants and the nidec had 560 FPM airflow while the scythe had 600.

Might there be some differences or did he just get a wonky unit?





 nidec




 scythe

Either way i ordered 16 more for a total of 18 lol. 16 for the rads and 2 for exhaust out the back of the 900D (since its through a vent and dust cover)


----------



## Turbz

It was 568 vs 600 which is less than 10% margin for error. There will always be differences between manufacturing runs. Coolerguys is buying OEM hence no boxing. I got my Coolerguys AP53s in a Nidec box:


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Question. I ordered a bunch of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s off coolerguys from amazon and what i got was an AP-53 in a plain box with no accessories. (and in a book box no less with no bubble wrap whatsoever, im afraid they could have been damaged in transport)
> 
> A little research suggests these are just the OEM versions from nidec and SHOULD be the exact same fans but i see martin tested both the Scythe and OEM Nidec variants and the nidec had 560 FPM airflow while the scythe had 600.
> 
> Might there be some differences or did he just get a wonky unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nidec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scythe
> 
> Either way i ordered 16 more for a total of 18 lol. 16 for the rads and 2 for exhaust out the back of the 900D (since its through a vent and dust cover)


They are the exact same fan. The number after the dash of 13 or larger is Nidec's customer order number for that type of fan. It's all the numbers/letters before the dash that tell you what type fan it is. AP-15 was Scythe and AP-53 is Coolerguys for the same fan. Now that Scythe is no longer a distributor for Nidec the fans no longer come with the same after-the-dash number at the end nor their packaging.

You can see an explanation of Nidec's fan model naming conventions by clicking on the 'Servo' logo here:

http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
After you click on the Servo logo an example model number will appear above it and by hovering over each part of it you can see what each means.


Spoiler: Like so.















For example, either Scythe's D1225C12B5AP-15 or Coolerguys' D1225C12B5AP-53 ...

D = DC powered tube axial fan
12 = 119 0r 120mm housing width
25 = 25.5mm housing depth
C = Plastic closed corner flanges
12 = 12v nominal operating voltage
B = Dual ball bearing
5 = the relative operating speed in the series (* see below)
A = Standard design
P = Open collector tachometer (2 wave pulses per revolution).

So, having understood that, now if you go here: http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf (PDF)

There you'll see that the Gentle Typhoon "D1225C (for low speed applications) Series" numbering in the number D1225C12B5AP the '5' before the AP at the end denotes the 1850rpm fan (same fan that Coolerguys is selling).

It's unfortunate we all have come to refer to the fans as AP-14, AP-15, AP-45, etc, when all along we probably should have been referring to them as B4AP (1450rpm) or B5AP (1850rpm) or B6AP (2150rpm), etc.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> They are the exact same fan. The number after the dash of 13 or larger is Nidec's customer order number for that type of fan. It's all the numbers/letters before the dash that tell you what type fan it is. AP-15 was Scythe and AP-53 is Coolerguys for the same fan. Now that Scythe is no longer a distributor for Nidec the fans no longer come with the same after-the-dash number at the end nor their packaging.
> 
> You can see an explanation of Nidec's fan model naming conventions by clicking on the 'Servo' logo here:
> 
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
> After you click on the Servo logo an example model number will appear above it and by hovering over each part of it you can see what each means.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, either Scythe's D1225C12B5AP-15 or Coolerguys' D1225C12B5AP-53 ...
> 
> D = DC powered tube axial fan
> 12 = 119 0r 120mm housing width
> 25 = 25.5mm housing depth
> C = Plastic closed corner flanges
> 12 = 12v nominal operating voltage
> B = Dual ball bearing
> 5 = the relative operating speed in the series (* see below)
> A = Standard design
> P = Open collector tachometer (2 wave pulses per revolution).
> 
> So, having understood that, now if you go here: http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf (PDF)
> 
> There you'll see that the Gentle Typhoon "D1225C (for low speed applications) Series" numbering in the number D1225C12B5AP the '5' before the AP at the end denotes the 1850rpm fan (same fan that Coolerguys is selling).
> 
> It's unfortunate we all have come to refer to the fans as AP-14, AP-15, AP-45, etc, when all along we probably should have been referring to them as B4AP (1450rpm) or B5AP (1850rpm) or B6AP (2150rpm), etc.


Yeah I noticed that, thanks. So the 560 vs 600 air flow in martins test is within error and i could get a unit that does the same 600 as martins scythe test?

Turbz says thats within margin of error but that seems like a fairly big difference to me.

Also shame they arent using bubble wrap. Makes me cringe to think the forces these fans are subjected to without bubbles.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nidec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scythe


What makes you think it is a different fan? "AP-15" are all made by Servo, sold by Scythe. As we've explained plenty of times "15" is Scythe's order number, just like "53" is Coolerguys order number.

_Edit: ninja'd I should refresh before replying







_


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> What makes you think it is a different fan? "AP-15" are all made by Servo, sold by Scythe. As we've explained plenty of times "15" is Scythe's order number, just like "53" is Coolerguys order number.
> 
> _Edit: ninja'd I should refresh before replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Like i explained i see that it is *supposed* to be the same fan. I am just trying to get an answer to the flow rate difference seen in martins test that i posted (and the fact that he decided posted results for both oem and scythe ones). (if there could actually be differences or of that fairly large difference is within margin of error)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Yeah I noticed that, thanks. So the 560 vs 600 air flow in martins test is within error and i could get a unit that does the same 600 as martins scythe test?
> 
> Turbz says thats within margin of error but that seems like a fairly big difference to me.
> 
> Also shame they arent using bubble wrap. Makes me cringe to think the forces these fans are subjected to without bubbles.


Those are two different tests of the exact same model of fan, and both were made by Nidec. One was not a 'Scythe' and the other a 'Nidec'. Scythe only was a distributor for them until the two had a falling out for some reason. There will always be differences between different tests and different fans even of the same type. Like Martin wrote to me in a PM suggesting to me to test more than one fan of each type if and when possible.
Quote:


> ... Also note that there is at times fairly significant variation in fan samples. I didn't usually have the opportunity to test more than one but I have found differences....


If you look here Martin tested 3 different AP-15s in this roundup (which he labeled GT15OLD, GTyphoon15A, and GTyphoon15B) and each had different results ...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Like i explained i see that it is *supposed* to be the same fan. I am just trying to get an answer to the flow rate difference seen in martins test that i posted (and the fact that he decided posted results for both oem and scythe ones). (if there could actually be differences or of that fairly large difference is within margin of error)


I'm still not sure why you are calling the fan from R11 testing an "OEM" fan and the fan from R12 testing a "Scythe" fan. Do you see any marking on the fan in the video?

The fan is running at the same rpm @ 12V in both tests. I would doubt the FPM measurement long before I would conclude that it's a different fan. Probably something changed in the airflow testing in the few weeks between R11 and R12. Something loosened up, or tightened, or moved closer or further away.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'm still not sure why you are calling the fan from R11 testing an "OEM" fan and the fan from R12 testing a "Scythe" fan. Do you see any marking on the fan in the video?
> 
> The fan is running at the same rpm @ 12V in both tests. I would doubt the FPM measurement long before I would conclude that it's a different fan. Probably something changed in the airflow testing in the few weeks between R11 and R12. Something loosened up, or tightened, or moved closer or further away.


I guess i just assumed it was cause he calls R12 a R12GentleTyphoonAP-15 and R11 an R11-Servo-Nidec-Gentle-Typhoon-AP-15. And just the fact that he decides to test both (if they are supposed to be the same fans) and names them differently lead me to think there was a difference especially given the air flow difference.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I guess i just assumed it was cause he calls R12 a R12GentleTyphoonAP-15 and R11 an R11-Servo-Nidec-Gentle-Typhoon-AP-15. And just the fact that he decides to test both (if they are supposed to be the same fans) and names them differently lead me to think there was a difference especially given the air flow difference.


Marttin wasn't consistent in how he named/described the fans he tested, even in the same tests as is evidenced in my last post. He does mention in Round 11 though he was testing the kit fans against his "previous best performing fan" (where prior to that he had tested several AP-15s) and in round 12 he was testing a new sample sent to him by cpachris and Prymus.

They were just different fans of the same model. Either testing, and any of the testing variances of all the different AP-15s he did, the fans all still similarly outperformed other fans by much larger margins than what you are noticing between those two tests. Those differences should be considered normal and very minor and similar to what you are likely to see between any two fans of the same type that you own.


----------



## Bluemustang

Thanks thats exactly what i was getting at. 6-7% seems like a large variance to me but as long as i know its normal.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Thanks thats exactly what i was getting at. 6-7% seems like a large variance to me but as long as i know its normal.


If you read his explanation how the FPM is measured (see Round 10, search "hot wire anemometer"), he says he only checks calibration between first and last fan in the testing round "_to ensure data is good relative to the fans tested in this round only_". Nothing about calibrating between different test rounds. Also he says "_dust and temperature changes can cause calibration issues_".

I'm still not convinced it's even a different fan. He has the GT for testing in R11 on April 24, 2013 then a few weeks later May 7, 2013 he does another round of testing R12. Why switch out the GT at all?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

It should also be noted that the anemometer used to measure airflow is sensitive to many factors. For example a difference in ambient temp will affect its results. Also, as with any anemometer it will go out of calibration after prolonged use which is why Martin only ran tests using that rig in small batches and at the start of each the anemometer was zeroed out and he retested the first fan of each round again at the end to make sure that it matched and the anemometer hadn't strayed yet. He explains all this in his Round 10 testing I think it was whenever it was he built that fan test rig.

That's why only the test results within a single round of testing can be reliably compared to each other. Differences between one round and another should be expected to vary. That's why he would include the same model of the best performing fan (AP-15) in each round of testing to compare other fans in _that_ round of testing to, because comparing them to the results of other rounds wouldn't be as reliable comparatively speaking.

Edit: WiSK ninja'd me on making this point.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Edit: WiSK ninja'd me on making this point.


Yay!


----------



## Mega Man

i would also like to point out, even with the same fan, there is no way to make it run @ exactly 1450 rpm. nor to run at exactly cx cfm / static pressure,

there is a range ( margin of error )

as with anything, it is usually an average,

there is no way in the world to make things to such perfection , let alone at this cheap, if the did there would be a lot of thrown out products,

not even airplanes can get to that level of perfection


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my ap-30s vary all the way from 3990- 4500 from when i have looked


----------



## sq_a380

I received my GTs today. Model D1225C12B16AS-25. Unfortunately these models do not have tachometer so my computer is unable to read the RPM off these fans.

Is there a way I can modify these fans to be able to report RPM?


----------



## Turbz

http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#

S = Open-Collector. Low-Pass/High-Fail Locked Rotor Alarm

Where did you get them from? The third output on these is not a tachometer, it's an alarm signal that will trigger if the fan stops spinning. The only way you might get a tach signal out of it is if they use a single, fully populated circuit board for all types and the tach output is there, but not connected.


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
> 
> S = Open-Collector. Low-Pass/High-Fail Locked Rotor Alarm
> 
> Where did you get them from? The third output on these is not a tachometer, it's an alarm signal that will trigger if the fan stops spinning. The only way you might get a tach signal out of it is if they use a single, fully populated circuit board for all types and the tach output is there, but not connected.


I got these fans from TaoBao in China.

I might not be in luck then. The yellow wiring on these fans are connected to a single output labelled "S".


----------



## chartiet

Hey guys, what's the consensus on the closest alternative to the AP-15's? Thanks


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hey guys, what's the consensus on the closest alternative to the AP-15's? Thanks


I would recommend taking a look at the Delta AFB series. The Delta AFB1212LE is a 2000 rpm version and the Delta AFB1212SHE PWM is a PWM variant. They are much cheaper and perform almost as well.

The EK Vardar it looks like judging by Dazmode's video comes up short, although there is contradicting advice there. For now though, unless there is more testing, I will not recommend it.

The other industrial fan makers like the San Ace 9R series of 38mm fans are also pretty good, as are the 25mm thick San Ace "silent" series of fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
> 
> S = Open-Collector. Low-Pass/High-Fail Locked Rotor Alarm
> 
> Where did you get them from? The third output on these is not a tachometer, it's an alarm signal that will trigger if the fan stops spinning. The only way you might get a tach signal out of it is if they use a single, fully populated circuit board for all types and the tach output is there, but not connected.


I believe that the majority of the low speed versions have 3 points on the PCB for use, although it's possible there are variants out there that I do not know about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> I got these fans from TaoBao in China.
> 
> I might not be in luck then. The yellow wiring on these fans are connected to a single output labelled "S".


All you would have to do is to solder the tach output on with a spare cable. It's not too different from what Ehume did with teh high speed versions to equip them with PWM function. There may even be a chance that there are 4 solder points, in which case, there may be PWM on the low speed variants (Nidec does make some Gentle Typhoon low speed versions with PWM, but sadly they are not widely available or they would sell very well indeed).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would also like to point out, even with the same fan, there is no way to make it run @ exactly 1450 rpm. nor to run at exactly cx cfm / static pressure,
> 
> there is a range ( margin of error )
> 
> as with anything, it is usually an average,
> 
> there is no way in the world to make things to such perfection , let alone at this cheap, if the did there would be a lot of thrown out products,
> 
> not even airplanes can get to that level of perfection


Usually it's within 10%.

With industrial fans the tolerances for performance per rpm and performance per watt tend to be much more stringent than in consumer fans. They should be perfectly balanced as well, unless they were damaged in shipping.


----------



## chartiet

Cool. Yea, I'd be in the market for a 25mm, ~1850 rpm, non-PWM to match up with other AP-15's I have or to use in different applications. It would be nice to not spend ~$23/per and still get AP-15 all around performance, although I almost wouldn't hesitate to grab them anyways. I've use//use the Helix's which for $10 aint bad (for me).


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> I got these fans from TaoBao in China.
> 
> I might not be in luck then. The yellow wiring on these fans are connected to a single output labelled "S".


It's also labelled S on the tach version, suggesting that only the specific circuit is present, so you are probably out of luck


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> All you would have to do is to solder the tach output on with a spare cable. It's not too different from what Ehume did with teh high speed versions to equip them with PWM function. There may even be a chance that there are 4 solder points, in which case, there may be PWM on the low speed variants (Nidec does make some Gentle Typhoon low speed versions with PWM, but sadly they are not widely available or they would sell very well indeed).


Unfortunately these fans come with three wires already, but it would appear that the "sense" wire is connected to some sort of "Low-Pass/High-Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" thingy. I don't think the fans are actually installed with a tachometer so I guess there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> Unfortunately these fans come with three wires already, but it would appear that the "sense" wire is connected to some sort of "Low-Pass/High-Fail Locked Rotor Alarm" thingy. I don't think the fans are actually installed with a tachometer so I guess there's nothing I can do about it.


Of cause, these fans supposed to have seen action in a server room already(because a server care more if they are running then their actual RPM), they are clearly second hand fans(thats why they are cheap for ¥40 a pup only compare to a new PWM one for ¥125) that are removed from a server tower when the machine is dissembled.

I do hope you not paying more then 40 per fan though, because it clearly do not include shipping, and if they actually function I'd be calling it a score.


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Of cause, these fans supposed to have seen action in a server room already(because a server care more if they are running then their actual RPM), they are clearly second hand fans(thats why they are cheap for ¥40 a pup only compare to a new PWM one for ¥125) that are removed from a server tower when the machine is dissembled.
> 
> I do hope you not paying more then 40 per fan though, because it clearly do not include shipping, and if they actually function I'd be calling it a score.


I actually got them for 80Y.







Was hoping to get some sort of rpm signal from them but now seems impossible.

Anyway being my first GTs I am very impressed with the low noise they produce for the amount of air output. Only problem now is setting my speed profiles. ASUS fanxpert will not work with them fans after fan tuning, but I can still set their profile in bios.


----------



## Ricwin

Anyone tried GT's on a radiator yet? Do they have enough static pressure to work well in restricted environments?
Tempted to replace both of the SP120's on my H60 with an AP-31.


----------



## Turbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Anyone tried GT's on a radiator yet? Do they have enough static pressure to work well in restricted environments?
> Tempted to replace both of the SP120's on my H60 with an AP-31.


A couple of people have


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbz*
> 
> A couple of people have


No disrespect to him ,but I thought it was a joke lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> No disrespect to him ,but I thought it was a joke lol


I LOL'd


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> No disrespect to him ,but I thought it was a joke lol


No disrespect to him but I thought he was serious.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I believe the correct answer is, everyone and their grandma.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ...their grandma.


That would be awesome.


----------



## WHIMington

Besides, what's the point for using a GT if not for rad fans?


----------



## sq_a380

Do you guys reckon my AS models have the same RPM/voltage curve as the normal tach/PWM 2150 versions? I am thinking of running them alongside these models via splitters which would only require one of the fans to be reporting RPM anyway.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380*
> 
> Do you guys reckon my AS models have the same RPM/voltage curve as the normal tach/PWM 2150 versions? I am thinking of running them alongside these models via splitters which would only require one of the fans to be reporting RPM anyway.


Totally, these are high grade industrial fan, performance is similar across the board


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Besides, what's the point for using a GT if not for rad fans?


For them Delta-like airflows minus the Delta-like noise of course


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I actually dont think these come close to deltas for performance. better than any other regular pc fan but I think deltas are probably a stupid amount better
PFC and AFB SHE fans have a ******ed amount of static pressure, they game up trying to report it in mm its in inches ;lol


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I actually dont think these come close to deltas for performance. better than any other regular pc fan but I think deltas are probably a stupid amount better
> PFC and AFB SHE fans have a ******ed amount of static pressure, they game up trying to report it in mm its in inches ;lol


They are also stupidly loud


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah but its not like the gts at 4150 are quiet by any measure though


----------



## Mega Man

They are too I have 100 of them. ....


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Totally, these are high grade industrial fan, performance is similar across the board


That's good. I just ordered some PWM versions to run alongside them via splitters, to use the PWM ones on the RPM reporting lines.

I probably have to run the fans in Voltage control regulation mode though, as the AS fans won't respond to PWM signal.


----------



## doyll

Has anyone used the new GTs CoolerGuys are now selling?
http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Has anyone used the new GTs CoolerGuys are now selling?
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


Yes. Read post #2562 and a few after.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah but its not like the gts at 4150 are quiet by any measure though


While the ~5k rpm GT doesn't move nearly as much air (paper specs say just over half) at nearly as much pressure as the ~5k Delta, it is extremely quiet in comparison while essentially producing the same cooling performance

Personally, I find the GTs to be relatively silent.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never ran the deltas anyway to really compare. The only delta i use is the one on the phase i have so the compressor is loudest xD
I juat had my 4250s going for a few days without and rpm controll and i tell you ita not loud perse but its sure is shrill after long enough.


----------



## sq_a380

I just received my 3000RPM AP-29 fans with molex power and single sense connector. I managed to splice the power and sense cables into one connector so I have voltage control via my motherboard.

Then I read online that there is actually a PWM mod for these fans. Would it be worth the trouble and equipment or should I just stick to voltage control?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its worth it, you have to find 2 versions of the guide on google though as the guide on this site is incomplete


----------



## Kokin

Removed.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Has anyone used the new GTs CoolerGuys are now selling?
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


----------



## Mega Man

I did as well


----------



## Ricwin

The top end AP's do not have a three pin motherboard connector for a reason..... you can kill the boards controller when these fans power up, they pull alot more juice than standard fans; Hence why an old four pin molex is used!
The PWM mod is very easy but you can only do it to a fan which has the 4th terminal on the PCB behind the sticker. I found using one of those old CD drive to Aux sound input cables was simple enough, it connects the fan's yellow speed signal and blue PWM signal to the correct pins while power is still handled by the four pin molex.


----------



## Mega Man

it isnt a molex connector, molex is a company,

and actually the connector was made by a company "amp" and it is called mate n lok


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Yay got me more AP-53's for my HTPC!*









*Build Log:* Link


----------



## doyll

Glad to see so many in use.








Which models have 4-pin PCBs in them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> The top end AP's do not have a three pin motherboard connector for a reason..... you can kill the boards controller when these fans power up, they pull alot more juice than standard fans; Hence why an old four pin molex is used!
> The PWM mod is very easy but you can only do it to a fan which has the 4th terminal on the PCB behind the sticker. I found using one of those old CD drive to Aux sound input cables was simple enough, it connects the fan's yellow speed signal and blue PWM signal to the correct pins while power is still handled by the four pin molex.


It's a molex connector .. just like it's a vice-grip or channellock pliers .. or a cresent wrench, or a channellock, or a formica counter top, or masonite board.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

All the 7blade ones.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Glad to see so many in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which models have 4-pin PCBs in them?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> The top end AP's do not have a three pin motherboard connector for a reason..... you can kill the boards controller when these fans power up, they pull alot more juice than standard fans; Hence why an old four pin molex is used!
> The PWM mod is very easy but you can only do it to a fan which has the 4th terminal on the PCB behind the sticker. I found using one of those old CD drive to Aux sound input cables was simple enough, it connects the fan's yellow speed signal and blue PWM signal to the correct pins while power is still handled by the four pin molex.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a molex connector .. just like it's a vice-grip or channellock pliers .. or a cresent wrench, or a channellock, or a formica counter top, or masonite board.
Click to expand...

while again i would agree. however,

the things you mention they invented said object

as i stated MOLEX did not

it is a false name that if we spread the information out. it can easily be stopped

Molex however did invent several of the connectors we do use.

the reason i have learned to be this specific is because of many reasons.

but try and find a "molex pin crimper" please. do it....

ok now try to find " amp Mate N Lok" crimper

which one will properly work for that 4 pin ?

this and other times is when it is very important to call something by its proper name


----------



## doyll

I won't quote your double spaced reply...
It was more a joke as the beer mugs show.
Here in UK many people have no idea what a cresent wrench is, but know what an adjustable spanner is. Company who got the name or not, it's what we call things, but I do understand knowing the proper name to be able to find tools to work on it. But as often as not on the web it's the commonly used name that finds it, not the specific one.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

The term "4 pin molex" in reference to that end-of-life connector is so ubiquitous at this point that it's completely pointless to even try to correct it. It's used that way everywhere including hundreds if not thousands of places that sell it under that label.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=4+pin+molex

^ Pages of results with that connector

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=4+pin+amp+Mate+N+Lok

^ A handful with that connector, and mostly all sorts of different connectors instead.

lol


----------



## Mega Man

haha and yet i changed all connectors to that connector, as i could. and do you know how long it took me to find the right crimper ?

i dont think that fat 4 pins will disappear so quick i prefer them and the best thing all the mat n lock are crimped by that same crimper D:


----------



## Bard

I have 5 GT AP-00s, but I was wondering about their use as case fans. I recently got rid of a lot of radiators, and the fans seem to make an odd noise when placed horizontally in a pull configuration, or when used as case fans. Anyone know about this? What could be a replacement?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> I have 5 GT AP-00s, but I was wondering about their use as case fans. I recently got rid of a lot of radiators, and the fans seem to make an odd noise when placed horizontally in a pull configuration, or when used as case fans. Anyone know about this? What could be a replacement?


I have 4 AP-15s as case in takes though in a pull configuration. what kind of "odd noise"? Do you have a sound clip of the particular sound that your fans are making?
apologies for the incessant questions. I really am stoked to own these fans and finding it hard to find any replacements for it if needed to.

Also, one of my fans crapped out on me for no apparent reason. is there a way to diagnose what may be wrong with it? at first it was the pins that came loose from the connector and I thought it was that, but after fixing that, the fan still doesn't work. checked the solder points on the pcb side and they are still shiny and intact. Could it possibly be the fan motor? I have noticed that the blades on this particular one wobbling more than the other when i spin it....


----------



## Mega Man

There can be a ticking noise (as I understand it) when running horizontal

As to trouble shoot. Basically make sure you have 12v ish and make sure you have pos. And ground in right holes on connector


----------



## zakkaz

I was ready to purchase two AP-15s, but then I saw this claim from Silent PC about this model and the AP-14 as well:

"On paper, it scales down nicely, but there's a hidden flaw not shown in the SPL numbers: When slowed to any speed below ~1100 RPM, a sharp tonal spike around 500 Hz appears, and this is clearly audible at ~2 feet. It might be responsible for the slight 1 dBA increase at 900 Hz and below."

Complete silence will be always impossible to achieve with my current setup, but I really care about annoying sounds, as low as they are (watercooled desktop is on a music studio so they are really noticeable).

What's everyone experience about downvolting both models? I'd probably leave them at 900 to 1200 rpm most of the time, apart from some heavy games / benchmarks.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> this claim from Silent PC


Silent PC never tests on radiators, so their observation might not be true in your watercooling setup. Depending on whether the noise comes from the blades or the motor/bearing.

Having said that, GTs are well know as the most pleasant sounding radiator fans at high speed. If you are running under 1200rpm then there might indeed be better options. NB eLoops for example, are barely audible at 800-900rpm when on a medium restriction radiator.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> I was ready to purchase two AP-15s, but then I saw this claim from Silent PC about this model and the AP-14 as well:
> 
> "On paper, it scales down nicely, but there's a hidden flaw not shown in the SPL numbers: When slowed to any speed below ~1100 RPM, a sharp tonal spike around 500 Hz appears, and this is clearly audible at ~2 feet. It might be responsible for the slight 1 dBA increase at 900 Hz and below."
> 
> Complete silence will be always impossible to achieve with my current setup, but I really care about annoying sounds, as low as they are (watercooled desktop is on a music studio so they are really noticeable).
> 
> What's everyone experience about downvolting both models? I'd probably leave them at 900 to 1200 rpm most of the time, apart from some heavy games / benchmarks.


It always good idea to get fan as close to desired speed as possible. If you aim 1200 get 1450 if you really aim 1000 - get 1150.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> I was ready to purchase two AP-15s, but then I saw this claim from Silent PC about this model and the AP-14 as well:
> 
> "On paper, it scales down nicely, but there's a hidden flaw not shown in the SPL numbers: When slowed to any speed below ~1100 RPM, a sharp tonal spike around 500 Hz appears, and this is clearly audible at ~2 feet. It might be responsible for the slight 1 dBA increase at 900 Hz and below."
> 
> Complete silence will be always impossible to achieve with my current setup, but I really care about annoying sounds, as low as they are (watercooled desktop is on a music studio so they are really noticeable).
> 
> What's everyone experience about downvolting both models? I'd probably leave them at 900 to 1200 rpm most of the time, apart from some heavy games / benchmarks.


It is a known fact that a harmonic tone at 1100 is presents, Silent PC test is open air IIRC, so how audible of the sound depend on actual setup as well as ambient background noise. Since noise is a subjective matter and different people have different tolerance it is up on one self to judge if the fan is suitable.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> I was ready to purchase two AP-15s, but then I saw this claim from Silent PC about this model and the AP-14 as well:
> 
> "On paper, it scales down nicely, but there's a hidden flaw not shown in the SPL numbers: When slowed to any speed below ~1100 RPM, a sharp tonal spike around 500 Hz appears, and this is clearly audible at ~2 feet. It might be responsible for the slight 1 dBA increase at 900 Hz and below."
> 
> Complete silence will be always impossible to achieve with my current setup, but I really care about annoying sounds, as low as they are (watercooled desktop is on a music studio so they are really noticeable).
> 
> What's everyone experience about downvolting both models? I'd probably leave them at 900 to 1200 rpm most of the time, apart from some heavy games / benchmarks.


You just have to find the sweet spots. I downvolt my AP-15's during the winter and the sweet spots I've found are around 1440rpm and 1210rpm. I never tried to find the next sweet spot any lower as the fans were quieter than any of my other fans at 1210rpm.


----------



## fast_fate

Just sleeved the shortened cables the last on my stash...
after dying the blades


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Just sleeved the shortened cables the last on my stash...
> after dying the blades


Nicely done. What dye did you use?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Just sleeved the shortened cables the last on my stash...
> after dying the blades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> Nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> Nicely done. What dye did you use?


Cheers Guys









I used with iDye Poly - Black with colour intensifier for synthetics



Was looking for a black blade....got dark metallic bronze.
After trying different dye bath length times the results was same - even after overnight soaking
Not sure why...
but I kinda like the end result anyway


----------



## Dazmode

We have received our Black Edition 2150rpm GTs yesterday. I hope to sort out USA based seller by end of the month. Next batch in works is 1850rpm (former Ap-15) with some further improvements I have in mind.


----------



## Mega Man

Woot! They are pwm correct? If not are they mod-able?

Or for some reason iirc these are not pwm but the next batch will be?

Thanks so much daz. I am pretty sure I can speak for most of ocn when I say we appreciate you sourcing these for us


----------



## Dazmode

Not PWM. PWM is different PCB.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Not PWM. PWM is different PCB.


when it will be available the gt 1850 rpm?


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> when it will be available the gt 1850 rpm?


Mid-late Summer.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Mid-late Summer.


they will also be available in black units?
I have 2 gentle typhoon 1850rpm on these gt 2150 rpm they are much higher in noise or a bit like the gt 1850rpm?


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> they will also be available in black units?
> I have 2 gentle typhoon 1850rpm on these gt 2150 rpm they are much higher in noise or a bit like the gt 1850rpm?


All "new" GT will be black. I never liked Gray blades and I have no plans to make them.

I run my 2150 at about 1500 in my own rig.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> All "new" GT will be black. I never liked Gray blades and I have no plans to make them.
> 
> I run my 2150 at about 1500 in my own rig.


but if they run into 2150 rpm, is a noise that disturbs or noise is similar to gentle typhoon 1850rpm?
I will use in radiator, at the moment I'm using gt 1850 rpm and sounds so good...


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> but if they run into 2150 rpm, is a noise that disturbs or noise is similar to gentle typhoon 1850rpm?
> I will use in radiator, at the moment I'm using gt 1850 rpm and sounds so good...


You can watch my YT video where I test Noise against Vardar and Noctua and make your own mind.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> You can watch my YT video where I test Noise against Vardar and Noctua and make your own mind.


I just saw the videos, gt 2150 rpm is fantastic, thank you


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> You can watch my YT video where I test Noise against Vardar and Noctua and make your own mind.


Excellent channel, your accent reminds me of Werner Herzog so much hahaha


----------



## sdmf74

Just got back on here. So is it correct that there will NOT be any PWM or moddable pcb versions available?
I need more GT's but they must be PWM


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Just got back on here. So is it correct that there will NOT be any PWM or moddable pcb versions available?
> I need more GT's but they must be PWM


No, it is not correct. We will make PWM version as well. It will be announced as time is due for that. I cannot provide any further details at this time.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looking forward to a PWM version for sure


----------



## Dazmode

Those AP-60 will be available in UK from Mayhems store.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> No, it is not correct. We will make PWM version as well. It will be announced as time is due for that. I cannot provide any further details at this time.


Awesome thanx Daz


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Cheers Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used with iDye Poly - Black with colour intensifier for synthetics
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for a black blade....got dark metallic bronze.
> After trying different dye bath length times the results was same - even after overnight soaking
> Not sure why...
> but I kinda like the end result anyway


Is the dye similar to Rit-dye? I've been preparing to color my GTs as well. No time to do it so might as well buy what is needed first!


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Is the dye similar to Rit-dye?


No, I do not believe so. The iDye that fast_fate used appears to be specifically made for polyester. I have tried dyeing my 6ZPs with Rit, but to no avail:



Even though other people have had success dyeing plastic using Rit (if interested, look here, here, and here), it seems that Rit is designed primarily for natural fibers as opposed to synthetic. Its failure to dye the GTs may be attributed to the qualities of the plastic that Nidec uses to manufacturer its fans or an incorrect ratio of water to Rit used in my dyeing process (1½ bottles of Rit to ~0.75 quarts of tap water kept at 160 - 180 °F for an hour). Either way, the use of a _dye carrier_ as lowfat recommended is more than likely the key factor in producing quality results with whatever dye you were to use.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> No, I do not believe so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The iDye that fast_fate used appears to be specifically made for polyester. I have tried dyeing my 6ZPs with Rit, but to no avail:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though other people have had success dyeing plastic using Rit (if interested, look here, here, and here), it seems that Rit is designed primarily for natural fibers as opposed to synthetic. Its failure to dye the GTs may be attributed to the qualities of the plastic that Nidec uses to manufacturer its fans or an incorrect ratio of water to Rit used in my dyeing process (1½ bottles of Rit to ~0.75 quarts of tap water kept at 160 - 180 °F for an hour). Either way, the use of a _dye carrier_ as lowfat recommended is more than likely the key factor in producing quality results with whatever dye you were to use.


thanks. Maybe I'll just go back to spray paint or something when the time comes


----------



## Findecanor

I have seen similar results before with black RIT dye in two other different communities (replica props, keyboards) with several types of plastic. Lots of people have tried and _nobody_ has got anything but brown when dyeing plastic with "black" RIT dye.
I have had much better luck with a "permanent" marker on plastics. With a marker the ink is light and does not build much of a layer on top but it is difficult to not get streaks because the next stroke might dissolve the previous where they overlap.

According to Nidec's datasheet, the plastic used is SPS - Syndiotactic Polystyrene. From what I have found on the web, it is stronger and more resistant against heat and chemicals than regular polystyrene or polystyrene blends. I know from my own tests that ordinary polystyrene (blends) warps quite easily in a hot dye bath.
SPS was invented at another Japanese company: Idemitsu Kosan, so I find it probable that they would be Nidec's supplier. According to data on Idemitsu's web site, the plastic is somewhat receptive to various solvents but _not_ to alcohol, salt or acid. This means that you should get a better result the more strong solvents there are in the paint or ink. Fabric dyes often rely on salts or acids to work. Water-based paint would be right out.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> I have seen similar results before with black RIT dye in two other different communities (replica props, keyboards) with several types of plastic. Lots of people have tried and _nobody_ has got anything but brown when dyeing plastic with "black" RIT dye.
> I have had much better luck with a "permanent" marker on plastics. With a marker the ink is light and does not build much of a layer on top but it is difficult to not get streaks because the next stroke might dissolve the previous where they overlap.
> 
> According to Nidec's datasheet, the plastic used is SPS - Syndiotactic Polystyrene. From what I have found on the web, it is stronger and more resistant against heat and chemicals than regular polystyrene or polystyrene blends. I know from my own tests that ordinary polystyrene (blends) warps quite easily in a hot dye bath.
> SPS was invented at another Japanese company: Idemitsu Kosan, so I find it probable that they would be Nidec's supplier. According to data on Idemitsu's web site, the plastic is somewhat receptive to various solvents but _not_ to alcohol, salt or acid. This means that you should get a better result the more strong solvents there are in the paint or ink. Fabric dyes often rely on salts or acids to work. Water-based paint would be right out.


Interesting! Thanks for the information +rep


----------



## WHIMington

From the data sheets it shows that organic solvent based dyes is your best bet, or though I am not sure if there is such a dye exist.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> I have seen similar results before with black RIT dye in two other different communities (replica props, keyboards) with several types of plastic. Lots of people have tried and _nobody_ has got anything but brown when dyeing plastic with "black" RIT dye.
> I have had much better luck with a "permanent" marker on plastics. With a marker the ink is light and does not build much of a layer on top but it is difficult to not get streaks because the next stroke might dissolve the previous where they overlap.
> 
> According to Nidec's datasheet, the plastic used is SPS - Syndiotactic Polystyrene. From what I have found on the web, it is stronger and more resistant against heat and chemicals than regular polystyrene or polystyrene blends. I know from my own tests that ordinary polystyrene (blends) warps quite easily in a hot dye bath.
> SPS was invented at another Japanese company: Idemitsu Kosan, so I find it probable that they would be Nidec's supplier. According to data on Idemitsu's web site, the plastic is somewhat receptive to various solvents but _not_ to alcohol, salt or acid. This means that you should get a better result the more strong solvents there are in the paint or ink. Fabric dyes often rely on salts or acids to work. Water-based paint would be right out.


That makes perfect sense to me. Had very good results with thinner based paint (1:1 proportion of paint to thinner) giving a uniform and very thin cover to the blades and frame using an airbrush. A lot thinner and smoother that plastic dip. The grey frame black blade is thinner based paint. The white frame black blade is plastic paint.



http://imgur.com/22rHG5W




http://imgur.com/wyuULT1


----------



## ikem

still happy with my GTs


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> I have had much better luck with a "permanent" marker on plastics...the plastic is somewhat receptive to various solvents...


That is because the main components of permanent markers are a solvent/carrier (i.e. an alcohol or "old-school" marker's toulene and xylene) and water-insoluble ink/pigment -Rit is _water-soluble_ and is part acid dye (_"receptive to various solvents but not to alcohol, salt or *acid*..."_).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That makes perfect sense to me. Had very good results with thinner based paint (1:1 proportion of paint to thinner) giving a uniform and very thin cover to the blades and frame using an airbrush.


Same as before. Solvents are a key component of paint thinners, some of which can also be found in permanent markers, specifically toulene and xylene; You have your colorant in the paint, the carrier in the solvent, and binding polymer in the airbrush paint's resin or in the acrylic if you are using acrylic paint. NTIM, but there are also polymers (resins) in permanent markers, although I do not know their names.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> From the data sheets it shows that organic solvent based dyes is your best bet, or though I am not sure if there is such a dye exist.


I don't know if such a dye does exist but two products would solve for this when used together: 1) a solvent/disperse dye and 2) a (organic) carrier. This brings me back to what I said before, "the use of a dye carrier... is more than likely the key factor in producing quality results".

Edit: Here is the property table for XAREC SPS, the plastic that we presume GTs are made of and that Findecanor first pointed out.


----------



## Anateus

Did I hear right? Mayhems selling GTs after summer?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> No, it is not correct. We will make PWM version as well. It will be announced as time is due for that. I cannot provide any further details at this time.


Sign me up for 5 or more PWMs when they are to be produced! Thanks for helping the community have access to customized GTs.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That makes perfect sense to me. Had very good results with thinner based paint (1:1 proportion of paint to thinner) giving a uniform and very thin cover to the blades and frame using an airbrush. A lot thinner and smoother that plastic dip. The grey frame black blade is thinner based paint. The white frame black blade is plastic paint.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/22rHG5W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wyuULT1


Those look like they came that way from the factory. VERY nice work.

Also never noticed you could use HTML instead of BB code on here. been along time since I seen html used on a forum.


----------



## reaper~

Great to see this thread is still alive and well. I haven't updated the OP in ages.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Using 'em to cool off my 5960x under benches.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Those look like they came that way from the factory. VERY nice work.
> 
> Also never noticed you could use HTML instead of BB code on here. been along time since I seen html used on a forum.


Thks mate. I just started mass production here with another 10 GTs AP 15 been painted at the moment for the build Grey Matter.

Should I use BB code instead of html?


----------



## Nukemaster

If html works, I do not think it is an issue(if they did not want it, they would disable it). It has just been a long time since I saw it used in forums.

So by mass production you are selling these?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> If html works, I do not think it is an issue(if they did not want it, they would disable it). It has just been a long time since I saw it used in forums.
> 
> So by mass production you are selling these?


Ah, got it thks.

No! Mass production for this specific build (see below). I just painted the first one as a prototype and now will paint the rest of my GTs for that build. Those are the last I have left and it is a good thing Daz is getting more models of GTs. I will certainly buy more GTs in the future and 1850 rpm with PWM will be just sweet











and here the production line











edit - don´t mind my kid trinkets on the bench


----------



## Kokin

Yum, all that Case Labs goodness right there.







You really do an outstanding job on your builds.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yum, all that Case Labs goodness right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do an outstanding job on your builds.


Thks a lot mate and glad you like it. Your guide to painting GTs was one of the sources of information I used to learn how to paint mine







Chessboard was just below Grey matter which is the one I am working now. Just had a session of painting GTs and rads for it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Are the GT's by Daz only modified black and will be modified as PWM? Or are they black and PWM-modified from the factory?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Daz has already said he won't have any PWM. Its a different pcb


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are the GT's by Daz only modified black and will be modified as PWM? Or are they black and PWM-modified from the factory?


I think will be most likely from factory like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Daz has already said he won't have any PWM. Its a different pcb


Well a week ago he said was going to get a pwm version too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2640#post_23903351


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Daz has already said he won't have any PWM. Its a different pcb


As Garbiel said in his post below, please refer to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2640#post_23903351
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think will be most likely from factory like that.
> Well a week ago he said was going to get a pwm version too:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2640#post_23903351


Got it. I wonder how he would have a PWM version though.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> As Garbiel said in his post below, please refer to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2640#post_23903351
> Got it. I wonder how he would have a PWM version though.


There is plenty in Asia market. The board for PWM/voltage function was the same I think for all models above 2150 rpm If I recall correctly. Which means people were able to get those boards selling as voltage controlled with PWM control by soldering a fourth wire. If you go to Tabao there is plenty of GTs there that are PWM. I don't think it matters to nidec anyway the price should be more or less the same.

example:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.6QTfpz&id=15028148359&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> No, it is not correct. We will make PWM version as well. It will be announced as time is due for that. I cannot provide any further details at this time.


SO you are going to have a PWM PCB of the low speed version? I know you said you don't have more details, but are you saying you will have a PWM variant?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> We have received our Black Edition 2150rpm GTs yesterday. I hope to sort out USA based seller by end of the month. Next batch in works is 1850rpm (former Ap-15) with some further improvements I have in mind.


Apart from the black blades, what types of improvements are you planning?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> As Garbiel said in his post below, please refer to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/807428/official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club/2640#post_23903351
> Got it. I wonder how he would have a PWM version though.


I don't know for sure (see my questions for Daz above), but I would hesitate to guess that it is a special custom order. Nidec being an OEM maker does do custom orders, provided the quantities ordered are big enough. I do know that customers often do customize fans. Dell for example has often bought custom Delta fans. I would presume Nidec would have similar services (and judging by the numbering code they do).

Gentle Typhoons with custom orders will have a different designation than the Nidec standard (ex: Cooler Guys had AP-53).

Checking the data sheet though:
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf

Nidec can make PWM low-speed Gentle Typhoons. There are still some PWM Gentle Typhoons on Taobao in China as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> There is plenty in Asia market. The board for PWM/voltage function was the same I think for all models above 2150 rpm If I recall correctly. Which means people were able to get those boards selling as voltage controlled with PWM control by soldering a fourth wire. If you go to Tabao there is plenty of GTs there that are PWM. I don't think it matters to nidec anyway the price should be more or less the same.
> 
> example:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.6QTfpz&id=15028148359&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail


Gotcha. I do use a high speed GT that I modified to have PWM.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah low speeds don't have the unsoldered 4th pin... the 2150rpm PWM versions have different PCBs


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The board for PWM/voltage function was the same I think for all models above 2150 rpm If I recall correctly.


The PCB of the AP-29s, -30s, and -31s are more or less the same PCB as the low-speed PWM models:


4250 PCB (ehume's AP-30)


2150 PWM PCB


----------



## reaper~

Thanks to Nguruthos7 above. He'll be helping out with updating spreadsheet in OP. Please feel free to contact him to be added to the list (I will also update the OP to reflect this).


----------



## Bryst

Is there anywhere that you can get legit GTs? I've read some place sell fake ones. I see there is a seller on Amazon (Coolerguys) that sells them but I've never bought them before so I dont know who can be trusted. I read that Scythe cut ties with Servo so there is a very short supply atm.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Coolerguys is legit

As far as pwm 2150s go, id ask someone with 2150s that arent pwm to check, everything i heard untill now saod they were different pcbs


----------



## Speedster159

How do you verify that the fan you're purchasing is Genuine apart from the seller?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How do you verify that the fan you're purchasing is Genuine apart from the seller?


You dont. Same people who make them for Nidec can also sell them anywhere.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> You dont. Same people who make them for Nidec can also sell them anywhere.


Nidec Servo Corporation is the developer and manufacturer of Gentle Typhoons. After Scythe split parted from Nidec (aka Nidec Corporation, the parent company of Nidec Servo), the only way to really get them now is through eBay, Taobao, or some other online business like Dazmode.

I would suggest starting here and also here; Both of these link back to previous posts on this topic.

Edit: The referred posts are on the subject of fake GTs, not Nidec or Scythe.


----------



## Speedster159

Are there such a thing as fake GT's?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Is there anywhere that you can get legit GTs? I've read some place sell fake ones. I see there is a seller on Amazon (Coolerguys) that sells them but I've never bought them before so I dont know who can be trusted. I read that Scythe cut ties with Servo so there is a very short supply atm.


coolerguys is a great company and i had great customer service and highly recommend them !~

you can also check coolerguys.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How do you verify that the fan you're purchasing is Genuine apart from the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont. Same people who make them for Nidec can also sell them anywhere.
Click to expand...

no one makes them for nidec, nidec makes them for others, nidec is a very large and well known motor company, arguably one of the best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> You dont. Same people who make them for Nidec can also sell them anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Nidec Servo Corporation is the developer and manufacturer of Gentle Typhoons. After Scythe split from Nidec (aka. Nidec Corporation, the parent company of Nidec Servo), the only way to really get them now is through eBay, Taobao, or some other online business like Dazmode.
> 
> I would suggest starting here and also here ; Both of these link back to previous posts on this topic.
Click to expand...

i would like to add, nidec didnt split from scythe but scythe had a license with nidec that in the end was no longer renewed, i dont think anyone knows why but the people at nidec and scythe


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would like to add, nidec didnt split from scythe but scythe had a license with nidec that in the end was no longer renewed, i dont think anyone knows why but the people at nidec and scythe


Thank you for clarifying that! A better word would have been "parted."


----------



## Ironsmack

I figured its about time i add myself here:





Counted (29) AP15's and (4) AP14's. The ones with bags on them are still brand new.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah low speeds don't have the unsoldered 4th pin... the 2150rpm PWM versions have different PCBs


When you say "different", are they different from the PCB of the lower speed version in that they may have the 4th PWM pin?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Are there such a thing as fake GT's?


There were cheap knockoffs from other company I believe, but I doubt it is easy to fake a heavy duty dual ball bearing high performance fan that is both light and strong enough.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Coolerguys is legit
> 
> As far as pwm 2150s go, id ask someone with 2150s that arent pwm to check, everything i heard untill now saod they were different pcbs


Not the best photo in the world, but these are my own non-PWM 2150s. The PCB does not have PWM functionality or else I would have easily soldered that 4th wire. Components around the solder points are also different compared to the PCBs with PWM.

2150RPM non-PWM = B6AP-XX
2150RPM PWM = B6ZP-XX

**XX represents customer number


----------



## mandrix

Guys, it's been a long time since I disassembled and painted my batch of AP15's. Now I have one squeaking.







I took it apart and other from a lot of reddish dust inside the rotor housing (which may indicate a problem) I didn't see anything wrong. I do have some spare bearings I plan to try next.

Don't really want to take any more fans apart and look at them...I already lost one clip but fortunately I have extra 1/8" "c" clips that work in place of the stock retaining clip.
But I want to make sure that I did not lose anything when I put this particular fan back together 2 1/2 years ago and unfortunately my recollection of the disassembled parts is gone.

I would like to confirm that the only internal "loose" parts is the spring....in other words, there is no washer any where, right?









Thanks!


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Guys, it's been a long time since I disassembled and painted my batch of AP15's. Now I have one squeaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it apart and other from a lot of reddish dust inside the rotor housing (which may indicate a problem) I didn't see anything wrong. I do have some spare bearings I plan to try next.
> 
> Don't really want to take any more fans apart and look at them...I already lost one clip but fortunately I have extra 1/8" "c" clips that work in place of the stock retaining clip.
> But I want to make sure that I did not lose anything when I put this particular fan back together 2 1/2 years ago and unfortunately my recollection of the disassembled parts is gone.
> 
> I would like to confirm that the only internal "loose" parts is the spring....in other words, there is no washer any where, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This video might help you:






If you want to just paint the fans, use a heat gun and the blade section will slide right off.

See here too:
http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?370-Painting-Gentle-Typhoon-Fans

There's a clip and a spring you gotta watch out for.

Edit:
I should mention this as they don't show this entirely in many paint videos.

Inside of course, you'll find the bearings as well, which are what make the fan so good. They are quite small and easy to lose. Take care not to get any dust into the bearings!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When you say "different", are they different from the PCB of the lower speed version in that they may have the 4th PWM pin?


The low-speed variants come in 2 versions:


3 Pin Low speed, which is the most common - no PWM functionality
4 Pin Low speed, which has PWM functionality (typically cost a bit more too)
Some of the 4 pins apparently, like the high speed versions are not soldered as the image above shows

The low speed PWM versions are hard to come by outside of Asia.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> This video might help you:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to just paint the fans, use a heat gun and the blade section will slide right off.
> 
> See here too:
> http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?370-Painting-Gentle-Typhoon-Fans
> 
> There's a clip and a spring you gotta watch out for.
> 
> Edit:
> I should mention this as they don't show this entirely in many paint videos.
> 
> Inside of course, you'll find the bearings as well, which are what make the fan so good. They are quite small and easy to lose. Take care not to get any dust into the bearings!
> The low-speed variants come in 2 versions:
> 
> 
> 3 Pin Low speed, which is the most common - no PWM functionality
> 4 Pin Low speed, which has PWM functionality (typically cost a bit more too)
> Some of the 4 pins apparently, like the high speed versions are not soldered as the image above shows
> 
> The low speed PWM versions are hard to come by outside of Asia.


Thanks, CE, I already painted the fans a long time ago. The only problem I have is one has developed a squeak which I'm trying to figure out.
Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a washer I might have missed on this one squeaker...although it took 2 1/2 years to start making noise. I don't remember there being any washers but I wanted to check and make sure as my memory isn't the greatest.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thanks, CE, I already painted the fans a long time ago. The only problem I have is one has developed a squeak which I'm trying to figure out.
> Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a washer I might have missed on this one squeaker...although it took 2 1/2 years to start making noise. I don't remember there being any washers but I wanted to check and make sure as my memory isn't the greatest.


Just finishing painting some here:



http://imgur.com/zsNJYoy


There is a small spring on the blades axis. There is also a spring below the motor. Other than that the motor in the frame with the dual ball bearing there you slide the blade in and secure it with the clip. That is it for parts. However, of all the GTs I painted recently one did develop a noise right after assembling. So far experimenting with it what I did notice is that if the small little clip bugger i not on the correct position (seating flat on the groove on the center axis of the blades near the top) the noise develops...Maybe that is what you are seen too for some reason the clip slid off position after this time and the noise appeared?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Just finishing painting some here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zsNJYoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small spring on the blades axis. There is also a spring below the motor. Other than that the motor in the frame with the dual ball bearing there you slide the blade in and secure it with the clip. That is it for parts. However, of all the GTs I painted recently one did develop a noise right after assembling. So far experimenting with it what I did notice is that if the small little clip bugger i not on the correct position (seating flat on the groove on the center axis of the blades near the top) the noise develops...Maybe that is what you are seen too for some reason the clip slid off position after this time and the noise appeared?


No...no problem with the clip other than this time around I had to replace it with a C type clip as the original went flying away. Normally I remove the clips with the fan inside of a clear plastic bag to catch any wayward clips but did not this time as I had a suitable replacement.

But, I'm not sure what you mean by there being 2 springs? The only spring I'm aware of the is the coiled spring that sits on the fan rotor shaft.
Pics?
Thanks!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No...no problem with the clip other than this time around I had to replace it with a C type clip as the original went flying away. Normally I remove the clips with the fan inside of a clear plastic bag to catch any wayward clips but did not this time as I had a suitable replacement.
> 
> But, I'm not sure what you mean by there being 2 springs? The only spring I'm aware of the is the coiled spring that sits on the fan rotor shaft.
> Pics?
> Thanks!


Here we go. The one below the motor:



and the one on the blade axis:



Oh yeah I forgot. anyone known where I can get those damn plastic clips that hold the wires on the edge of the frame???


----------



## Kokin

One of my painted fans started making ticking/squealing noises after 2 years. I think it has to do with the bearings themselves, since I was able to swap bearings with another GT and it stopped making noises. Any idea where I could get spare bearings?

As far as the low-speed GTs (2150RPM and below) are concerned, these are the parts from sticker to blades:


Sticker
C-clip (on shaft)
1st bearing (on shaft)
Plastic separator (part of frame)
2nd bearing (on shaft)
Coiled spring (on shaft)
Center hub
Fan blades (glued to center hub)


----------



## mandrix

Yes. I'm pretty sure my AP15's only had the one spring that is on the fan rotor between the blades and the motor.
Maybe they changed the design at some point? Mine were bought in 2012.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. I'm pretty sure my AP15's only had the one spring that is on the fan rotor between the blades and the motor.
> Maybe they changed the design at some point? Mine were bought in 2012.


Mmmm...Maybe. My stock came in 2013 (early in that year) and all 18 (16 ap15 and 2 ap14) had that spring below the motor.


----------



## mandrix

I will go ahead and take the problem fan apart, along with another one and check them both to make sure I didn't lose something along the way....which it's very possible I did. Just too long ago for me to remember the details so checking two out should show me if mine are different somehow.

Meanwhile I really appreciate the posts, guys. I'll be back later after I check these fans out.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I will go ahead and take the problem fan apart, along with another one and check them both to make sure I didn't lose something along the way....which it's very possible I did. Just too long ago for me to remember the details so checking two out should show me if mine are different somehow.
> 
> Meanwhile I really appreciate the posts, guys. I'll be back later after I check these fans out.


More than welcome mate. Just did the same. Took the noise fan apart one more time and this time replaced the ball bearings from another frame. Just pristine again so definitely the noise came from the bearings. *Anyone known where we can get replacements for ball bearings*? alternatively a good cleaning of it might restore it? If so just kitchen detergent and a mild shrub?


----------



## mandrix

OK I got the problem fan apart.
I have around 26 AP15's and they all were disassembled before painting, except for the motors which I taped over since they seem to be mounted pretty solid.

But anyway after removing the bearings from both ends I don't see any type of internal spring. Strange, huh? Maybe it's placed in such a way that it can't be seen without removing the motor assembly, I don't know.

Since I never took the motors off I could not have lost any spring that may be underneath, so I'll replace the bearings with a spare set I have from a fan that "had an accident" lol.

Not really sure what holds the rear bearing in place except that it's a snug fit, but of the few fans that don't have stickers I've never had any fall out.

Duh!
No idea where any spare bearing could be bought, probably would have to have a specific part number from Japan.


----------



## mandrix

So no go with the fan...even with new bearings and a different blade/rotor it is squeaky and a little wobbly. Guess I'll need to find a replacement.

Thanks for the help guys, +rep.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Coolerguys is legit
> 
> As far as pwm 2150s go, id ask someone with 2150s that arent pwm to check, everything i heard untill now saod they were different pcbs
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best photo in the world, but these are my own non-PWM 2150s. The PCB does not have PWM functionality or else I would have easily soldered that 4th wire. Components around the solder points are also different compared to the PCBs with PWM.
> 
> 2150RPM non-PWM = B6AP-XX
> 2150RPM PWM = B6ZP-XX
> 
> **XX represents customer number
Click to expand...

Just a FYI you can see the differences in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod


----------



## TK421

For the 9 bladed gentle typhoons, what is the highest rpm version available for purchase?

I have ap53 oem (coolerguys) 1850 but the ap00/ap45 is 2150rpm?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> For the 9 bladed gentle typhoons, what is the highest rpm version available for purchase?
> 
> I have ap53 oem (coolerguys) 1850 but the ap00/ap45 is 2150rpm?


Dazmode and Mayhems have the 2150 rpm model:

http://mayhems.co.uk/store/120mm-nidec-gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Dazmode and Mayhems have the 2150 rpm model:
> 
> http://mayhems.co.uk/store/120mm-nidec-gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan/


Dat price at Mayhems though...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Dat price at Mayhems though...


does it include the VAT though?


----------



## mandrix

I decided to give coolerguys a shot and ordered a replacement for my shot AP15.
One with shipping came to almost $29, but I really love the low current draw on these models since I'm running up to 8 per channel on the Aquaero's.
Only thing I dread is tearing it apart and painting it to match the rest. Fortunately I kept the paint in the house so it should be in pretty good shape.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No idea where any spare bearing could be bought, probably would have to have a specific part number from Japan.


I already asked for spares and request was declined.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> I already asked for spares and request was declined.


I figured as much.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Yo, sup


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yo, sup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i just had a fangasm


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i just had a fangasm


I guess you could say, you got _*blown away*_ by the amount of GTs I have


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yo, sup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tasty









Run out of GTs in my stock...I hope Daz get those pwm 1850 models soon. BTW awesome job getting the best fan back to us Daz:


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run out of GTs in my stock...I hope Daz get those pwm 1850 models soon. BTW awesome job getting the best fan back to us Daz:


Gabe u got my PM?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yo, sup


ok
Why does the fans on the bottom left look bigger?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> Why does the fans on the bottom left look bigger?


Physics


----------



## TK421

*CAN'T UNSEE*


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> Why does the fans on the bottom left look bigger?


Let me guess... Caselabs Magnum TH10A?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Let me guess... Caselabs Magnum TH10A?


*BUZZZZZZZZ* For sale section next week ^_~


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> *BUZZZZZZZZ* For sale section next week ^_~


Still dreaming about someone who could bring them in his luggage so I could avoid all those taxes :v


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Still dreaming about someone who could bring them in his luggage so I could avoid all those taxes :v


Don't worry. I got you covered bro:



Should be able to sneak at least 20 by.


----------



## mandrix

So I got the AP-53 (AP-15 replacement) for the squeaker Saturday, now it's apart and ready to be painted to match it's 26 brothers. Fortunately I still have some of the same paint around, white for the frames and metallic blue for the blades.

Here's the little guy just about ready to hit the paint shop (well my shop anyway):


When I painted the original 27 AP-15's back in 2012 I did not take the motor off, not sure I even knew it would come off back then. About the same amount of time doing the tape masking either way, I guess.
What I intend to do and did with the rest of my fans is use a hot glue gun on the wires at the solder points of the motor before sleeving. Why? Because I have yanked a wire off before while sleeving and the hot glue works to secure the wires better. Of course every one doesn't need to, but if I can prevent something bad with a little extra work I will.


----------



## Nukemaster

Hot glue is a good way to keep wires on place. for sure. Solder is good, but too much bend back and forth and the wire actually gives first.

While I have no plans to ever paint a fan. I am glad you posted the image so I can see more of the guts if these fans(seen the back of the board in other posts).


----------



## TK421

Um, what's the fair price of used original GT AP15? A local ad I saw asked 19usd for each AP15, claimed that he used for over a month and then put away for a year.


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Um, what's the fair price of used original GT AP15? A local ad I saw asked 19usd for each AP15, claimed that he used for over a month and then put away for a year.


I wouldn't personally waste my time I would just buy them brand new from this seller (as he's really one of the only one's out there selling them):

http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html

and you can get them for *$19.95 BRAND NEW.* $.95 more than this guys asking price AND they're BRAND NEW !!! Again, I wouldn't waste my time especially on used items that you can't really tell how long they've used them, regardless of what they tell you. If anyone is selling their used fans I personally wouldn't spend more than $10 or $12 tops for each one and I would ask for free shipping on top of that. Remember, they are USED fans&#8230; Hope this helps later&#8230;

PS - Make sure you read everything on this page so you know exactly what he's selling and what you're buying:

"GentleTyphoon" 120mm Silent Case Fan.

*D1225C12B4AP-52 is the OEM variant of the D1225C12B4AP-14 / 894092001638 (1,450 RPM)
D1225C12B5AP-53 is the OEM variant of the D1225C12B5AP-15 / 894092001645 (1,850 RPM)*

OEM = Original equipment manufacturer, no accessories or retail packaging included.


----------



## PunkNugget

By the way I just purhcased both the 1450 & 1850 RPM GT's and they're great, like most GT's out there. The one thing I like about what Glen (the owner of CoolerGuys.com) is doing is, he's not price gouging people for these fans, and he knows these are hard to get and he now is buying direct from the manufacturer overseas. Also, these fans come individually packed in a plain cardboard box and you'll get them in a few days. Worth the purchase price on these.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> By the way I just purhcased both the 1450 & 1850 RPM GT's and they're great, like most GT's out there. The one thing I like about what Glen (the owner of CoolerGuys.com) is doing is, he's not price gouging people for these fans, and he knows these are hard to get and he now is buying direct from the manufacturer overseas. Also, these fans come individually packed in a plain cardboard box and you'll get them in a few days. Worth the purchase price on these.


1x fan
$12.95
$5.64 ship

26/ 1 fan

should I buy from their amazon instead for 23usd? http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-GentleTyphoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-120mm-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422865026&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1x fan
> $12.95
> $5.64 ship
> 
> 26/ 1 fan
> 
> should I buy from their amazon instead for 23usd? http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-GentleTyphoon-D1225C12B5AP-15-120mm-Silent/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422865026&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon


Mmmmm&#8230; Your math is a bit off there. $12.95 + $5.64 = $18.59. I think what you were trying to say was $22.99 + $5.64 = $28.63. Which is what the actual price is on Amazon. Of course if you spend over $35.00 the shipping will be free.

In any case if you decide to purchase 20 or more fans at one time, I'm sure Glen will take care of you and give you an even better price than the $19.95 that he offers. Just call his number and ask. Again, I would rather stick with someone that is more dedicated to a particular website (like his), as you will be supporting an American business to keep him doing what he does best; networking with others to get great products like the GT's (which are harder to get now). Also, I know that he has an Amazon.com account, but they take so much profit from you that's it's hard to justify really having an Amazon account, that it's better to buy off of his site. Just my thoughts in this declining economy that has a monetary system backed by nothing, that's failing&#8230;

Of course if you want you can move to Indonesia where they make them and work for the company so you can get great discounts all the time !!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Mmmmm&#8230; Your math is a bit off there. $12.95 + $5.64 = $18.59. I think what you were trying to say was $22.99 + $5.64 = $28.63. Which is what the actual price is on Amazon. Of course if you spend over $35.00 the shipping will be free.
> 
> In any case if you decide to purchase 20 or more fans at one time, I'm sure Glen will take care of you and give you an even better price than the $19.95 that he offers. Just call his number and ask. Again, I would rather stick with someone that is more dedicated to a particular website (like his), as you will be supporting an American business to keep him doing what he does best; networking with others to get great products like the GT's (which are harder to get now). Also, I know that he has an Amazon.com account, but they take so much profit from you that's it's hard to justify really having an Amazon account, that it's better to buy off of his site. Just my thoughts in this declining economy that has a monetary system backed by nothing, that's failing&#8230;
> 
> Of course if you want you can move to Indonesia where they make them and work for the company so you can get great discounts all the time !!!


They are manufactured in Batam (AP15)

The AP53 are made in Vietnam

I'm from Indonesia currently residing in US for studies, AFAIK with the original GTs they don't make the full retail box in Indonesia. They have to ship them out and reimport it back to Indonesia to get the retail packaging (stupidity).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Um, what's the fair price of used original GT AP15? A local ad I saw asked 19usd for each AP15, claimed that he used for over a month and then put away for a year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Um, what's the fair price of used original GT AP15? A local ad I saw asked 19usd for each AP15, claimed that he used for over a month and then put away for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't personally waste my time I would just buy them brand new from this seller (as he's really one of the only one's out there selling them):
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html
> 
> and you can get them for *$19.95 BRAND NEW.* $.95 more than this guys asking price AND they're BRAND NEW !!! Again, I wouldn't waste my time especially on used items that you can't really tell how long they've used them, regardless of what they tell you. If anyone is selling their used fans I personally wouldn't spend more than $10 or $12 tops for each one and I would ask for free shipping on top of that. Remember, they are USED fans&#8230; Hope this helps later&#8230;
> 
> PS - Make sure you read everything on this page so you know exactly what he's selling and what you're buying:
> 
> "GentleTyphoon" 120mm Silent Case Fan.
> 
> *D1225C12B4AP-52 is the OEM variant of the D1225C12B4AP-14 / 894092001638 (1,450 RPM)
> D1225C12B5AP-53 is the OEM variant of the D1225C12B5AP-15 / 894092001645 (1,850 RPM)*
> 
> OEM = Original equipment manufacturer, no accessories or retail packaging included.
Click to expand...

qft
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> By the way I just purhcased both the 1450 & 1850 RPM GT's and they're great, like most GT's out there. The one thing I like about what Glen (the owner of CoolerGuys.com) is doing is, he's not price gouging people for these fans, and he knows these are hard to get and he now is buying direct from the manufacturer overseas. Also, these fans come individually packed in a plain cardboard box and you'll get them in a few days. Worth the purchase price on these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Mmmmm&#8230; Your math is a bit off there. $12.95 + $5.64 = $18.59. I think what you were trying to say was $22.99 + $5.64 = $28.63. Which is what the actual price is on Amazon. Of course if you spend over $35.00 the shipping will be free.
> 
> In any case if you decide to purchase 20 or more fans at one time, I'm sure Glen will take care of you and give you an even better price than the $19.95 that he offers. Just call his number and ask. Again, I would rather stick with someone that is more dedicated to a particular website (like his), as you will be supporting an American business to keep him doing what he does best; networking with others to get great products like the GT's (which are harder to get now). Also, I know that he has an Amazon.com account, but they take so much profit from you that's it's hard to justify really having an Amazon account, that it's better to buy off of his site. Just my thoughts in this declining economy that has a monetary system backed by nothing, that's failing&#8230;
> 
> Of course if you want you can move to Indonesia where they make them and work for the company so you can get great discounts all the time !!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufactured in Batam (AP15)
> 
> The AP53 are made in Vietnam
> 
> I'm from Indonesia currently residing in US for studies, AFAIK with the original GTs they don't make the full retail box in Indonesia. They have to ship them out and reimport it back to Indonesia to get the retail packaging (stupidity).
Click to expand...

i love this same with superflower !~


----------



## TK421

What happened with super flower?


----------



## Himo5

It may be a little late in the day (lol) but having spent years looking for this picture I decided to make it myself now that I found it all out the hard way that high speed and low speed GT parts are all interchangeable except the PCBs and the propellers. Those are 3mm External Circlips and you can get them everywhere and there are plenty of other high speed fans with the same diameter axle that they also fit, such as the NMB-MAT 4715 range. And, yes, that is a 0-0.8mm pin vice - usually the smallest one in a set of four - and its hollow handle fits exactly over the axle and is the exact tool you need to push these circlips into place. And - for goodness sake - that is a 3-10mm External Circlip Plier and it costs less than a single fan!


----------



## Mega Man

@Himo5
that is epic thanks !~

just you can barely buy them in china ( my wife is from beijing ) and they have to export them from china, re-import them and then sell them, limited selection ect ... yet they are made there

here is my 2 >:Þ


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Himo5
> that is epic thanks !~
> 
> just you can barely buy them in china ( my wife is from beijing ) and they have to export them from china, re-import them and then sell them, limited selection ect ... yet they are made there
> 
> here is my 2 >:Þ


that sucks...

always wondered why the country of manufacturing always gets shafted in terms of price

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> It may be a little late in the day (lol) but having spent years looking for this picture I decided to make it myself now that I found it all out the hard way that high speed and low speed GT parts are all interchangeable except the PCBs and the propellers. Those are 3mm External Circlips and you can get them everywhere and there are plenty of other high speed fans with the same diameter axle that they also fit, such as the NMB-MAT 4715 range. And, yes, that is a 0-0.8mm pin vice - usually the smallest one in a set of four - and its hollow handle fits exactly over the axle and is the exact tool you need to push these circlips into place. And - for goodness sake - that is a 3-10mm External Circlip Plier and it costs less than a single fan!


So would it be possible to make high speed 9 blade typhoon?
I would pay someone to make it for me.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> that sucks...
> 
> always wondered why the country of manufacturing always gets shafted in terms of price
> So would it be possible to make high speed 9 blade typhoon?
> I would pay someone to make it for me.


I think you have to be careful about that, the 9 non-reinforced blades might not stand it in the long run, but if you ever lose a spring or a cable clip or crack a nut-holder and have any other GT available for spares - because you lost a circlip off it years ago (tee hee!) - you can quickly bring it back as good as new.

RPM-only GTs can be turned into PWM fans by using the kind of 3To4 pin adapter that is supplied with Phanteks PH-TC14PE tower coolers.

Something else - that I for one have never seen - is the apparent total lack of reason why you can't paint high speed GT fans.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I think you have to be careful about that, the 9 non-reinforced blades might not stand it in the long run, but if you ever lose a spring or a cable clip or crack a nut-holder and have any other GT available for spares - because you lost a circlip off it years ago (tee hee!) - you can quickly bring it back as good as new.
> 
> RPM-only GTs can be turned into PWM fans by using the kind of 3To4 pin adapter that is supplied with Phanteks PH-TC14PE tower coolers.
> 
> Something else - that I for one have never seen - is the apparent total lack of reason why you can't paint high speed GT fans.


Can the OEM 4250 use this special cable you mention? Plug and play or need soldering? Can you point me out to the adapter you're talking about?

so the "ring" in the 4250 rpm version is to reinforce the blades? And the 9 blade propeller might break under excessive rpm if using a 4250rpm motor?

In your opinion, should I buy the 2150 GT or the 4250 high speed version for radiator (my motherboard can control both DC and pwm fans)?

Edit: does anyone know where to buy Gentle Typhoon AP31 (5400rpm)?


----------



## Mega Man

off note @Dazmode

not that i have had a lack of respect for you but huge props for this video !~ def my respect for you is well earned






side note you can see the new gts in this video !~ man they are smexy

soon ill order from CA i hope !


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can the OEM 4250 use this special cable you mention? Plug and play or need soldering? Can you point me out to the adapter you're talking about?
> 
> so the "ring" in the 4250 rpm version is to reinforce the blades? And the 9 blade propeller might break under excessive rpm if using a 4250rpm motor?
> 
> In your opinion, should I buy the 2150 GT or the 4250 high speed version for radiator (my motherboard can control both DC and pwm fans)?
> 
> Edit: does anyone know where to buy Gentle Typhoon AP31 (5400rpm)?


Sorry my browser's gone to sleep on me, so I can't research it fully, but Google for "phanteks adapter" and you'll see what I'm talking about and what chance you have of getting one.

I'm using one to PWM an AP15 as the middle fan in a Phanteks cooler at the moment. Being a GT it's too silent to physically gauge how it responds to the adapted signal but the Phanteks 3-pin 140mmx1300rpm fan is running at about 815rpm in silent mode from the same signal.

I should say that running an AP30-4250rpm through a PWN-RPM adapter will probably cool a radiator better than a modded AP30, which doesn't run as slowly as it would under RPM control. A 2150 wouldn't have the blasting capacity of a 4250 but it is certainly the better bet in terms of availability and provides a more balanced solution.

As far as finding AP29-31s for sale - it's a case of methodically searching the auction sites of every continent and being prepared to pay a long price.


----------



## Mega Man

Ap31 are hard to find I wasted about 2 years trying finally bought 100 ap30s from coolerguys (again awesome cs )

And then ppcs.com got ap31s in. But iirc they sold out.

Coolerguys still have ap30s to last I looked


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Sorry my browser's gone to sleep on me, so I can't research it fully, but Google for "phanteks adapter" and you'll see what I'm talking about and what chance you have of getting one.
> 
> I'm using one to PWM an AP15 as the middle fan in a Phanteks cooler at the moment. Being a GT it's too silent to physically gauge how it responds to the adapted signal but the Phanteks 3-pin 140mmx1300rpm fan is running at about 815rpm in silent mode from the same signal.
> 
> I should say that running an AP30-4250rpm through a PWN-RPM adapter will probably cool a radiator better than a modded AP30, which doesn't run as slowly as it would under RPM control. A 2150 wouldn't have the blasting capacity of a 4250 but it is certainly the better bet in terms of availability and provides a more balanced solution.
> 
> As far as finding AP29-31s for sale - it's a case of methodically searching the auction sites of every continent and being prepared to pay a long price.


So if I want to buy them separately, is it possible without owning the phanteks cooler?

woop: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.5jGiM8&id=44299621433&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## WHIMington

AFAIK there is no real magical adapter that makes a voltage 3 pin fan change into PWM fan, there are PWM controler that takes PWM signals to change voltage either by using the PWM sginal to directly pulse the input to creat variate voltage(cheaper, not as good), or using a micro controler and timing circuit to control the voltage by PWM signal(more expensive, but better. All PWM controler of this kind that I know of uses the first way, and not all fans like to be control that way, my 3 pin GT1850 is the prime example.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> AFAIK there is no real magical adapter that makes a voltage 3 pin fan change into PWM fan, there are PWM controler that takes PWM signals to change voltage either by using the PWM sginal to directly pulse the input to creat variate voltage(cheaper, not as good), or using a micro controler and timing circuit to control the voltage by PWM signal(more expensive, but better. All PWM controler of this kind that I know of uses the first way, and not all fans like to be control that way, my 3 pin GT1850 is the prime example.


so where can I get this magical pwm/dc fan controller?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so where can I get this magical pwm/dc fan controller?


May be in the LA LA land where unicorn lives?









Seriously, the is not such thing exist.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so where can I get this magical pwm/dc fan controller?


AquaComputer Aquaero.
or
Swiftech PWM Splitter SATA/Normal (not a controller but, a splitter)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> May be in the LA LA land where unicorn lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the is not such thing exist.


You need a 555 timer chip and here is an article about making such a thing yourself http://www.overclockers.com/pwm-fan-controller/


----------



## Himo5

Here's the adapter in action. I'm sorry to say that it looks as though they are only available on request to cooler owners. Nowadays the PH-TC14PE comes with 4-pin fans but I'm looking to see if the older 3-pin fans used to be sold seperately and maybe came with adapters as well?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You need a 555 timer chip and here is an article about making such a thing yourself http://www.overclockers.com/pwm-fan-controller/


Those were pure PWM controler, design for PWM fans, what Tk421 want is a thing that convert normal voltage control 3pin fan into a 4 pin PWM controled fan and control it via PWM, this kind of thing never existed because there is no way to do it, you can, however, heck the PWM signals to either pulsing the input to simulate variable voltage, or use it to control a variable transformers.


----------



## doyll

Phanteks has a PWM controlled 3-pin fan hub. It uses PWM signal from motherboard and 12v power from PSU. I'm using 3 of them with great results. That said, others have had problems getting theirs to work properly. I've tried mine on several different boards with different fans and cannot replicate the problems. |t always works great.










http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-fan-hub


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> what Tk421 want is a thing that convert normal voltage control 3pin fan into a 4 pin PWM controled fan and control it via PWM,


Well, as I read it back, what he wanted was a "high speed 9 blade typhoon" and he doesn't actually need any adapter since he said "my motherboard can control both DC and pwm fans".

I think the discussion after that is a series of misunderstandings... we put words in his mouth for him...

Tk421 asks what fans he should buy, Himo5 thinks it's worth mentioning anyway about the Phanteks, you told him he needs a unicorn adapter that doesn't exist, then I mentioned the 555 chip.

Incidentally, another option apart from Phanteks thing for 3-pin DC to 3-pin PWM. The mCubed T-Balancer was a controller that did the "simulate" thing: pulsing multiple voltage lines based on voltage input.


----------



## Himo5

Something else I should have mentioned is that nowadays the best way of controlling any type of fan is to make as much use of the motherboard as possible, whether it be Asus Q-Fan/Fan Xpert or Gigabyte Slope PWM the help you can get this way has come on by leaps and bounds in recent years. Rather than seeking physical solutions plug your fans into the motherboard and look for those manual settings in the bios fan controls and the extra options selecting them opens up and take the trouble to master the complexities they introduce.


----------



## TK421

The issue is that I have weird fan control on the motherboard

The GT on CPU fan is running 1600-2100, the one on chassis 4 is running 1770 and stuck there.

Both GTs are AP53 1850

My motherboard (x99 deluxe) can only go as low as 60% fanspeed. I fear with GT 4250/5400 It's too loud even at idle, so that's why I'm looking for a fan controller that can

1. Read cpu temps
2. Adjust fans accordingly

Currently have a Lamptron FC-9 but it's manual.

Not too sure on the aquarero since that's geared towards custom loops (flow, water temp, etc), while I just need cpu temp monitoring and fan control.


----------



## WiSK

It doesn't matter that Aquaero has stuff for flow measurement and such. It's not only for water cooling. It comes standard with four air sensors, and can communicate with services such as HWINFO64 and OHM that expose any sensor micro-controllers on the motherboard or GPU etc. So there are other reasons to get an Aquaero, e.g.

if you need fan control independent of PC operation
if your motherboard doesn't provide enough PWM headers or enough control of those headers
if you have more fans than your motherboard can safely drive, i.e. total current needed exceeds max rated amps
if you want control not just based on absolute temperature of CPU, but for example relative temperatures compared to ambient, or taking into account GPU temps
if you want more complex control that just direct relationship between temp->rpm
if you want to easily switch between different cooling strategies (profiles)
if you want alarms based on temps
if you want shutdown based on temps
if you want lighting control based on temps
if you want analysis of temps / fan speeds / etc
Having said that, your Asus X99 board can fulfil most simple cooling needs. It has a modern Nuvoton controller which is pretty powerful. It might be more a matter of correct configuration. The Asus Fan Xpert user interface does not properly expose all of the possibilities of the Nuvoton and has artificial limitations such as the minimum 60% fan curves.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It doesn't matter that Aquaero has stuff for flow measurement and such. It's not only for water cooling. It comes standard with four air sensors, and can communicate with services such as HWINFO64 and OHM that expose any sensor micro-controllers on the motherboard or GPU etc. So there are other reasons to get an Aquaero, e.g.
> 
> if you need fan control independent of PC operation
> if your motherboard doesn't provide enough PWM headers or enough control of those headers
> if you have more fans than your motherboard can safely drive, i.e. total current needed exceeds max rated amps
> if you want control not just based on absolute temperature of CPU, but for example relative temperatures compared to ambient, or taking into account GPU temps
> if you want more complex control that just direct relationship between temp->rpm
> if you want to easily switch between different cooling strategies (profiles)
> if you want alarms based on temps
> if you want shutdown based on temps
> if you want lighting control based on temps
> if you want analysis of temps / fan speeds / etc
> Having said that, your Asus X99 board can fulfil most simple cooling needs. It has a modern Nuvoton controller which is pretty powerful. It might be more a matter of correct configuration. The Asus Fan Xpert user interface does not properly expose all of the possibilities of the Nuvoton and has artificial limitations such as the minimum 60% fan curves.


I agree 100% The only problem is Aquaero has so many features and functions it takes 3 techs and 5 engineers to set it up.







I've had mine a year now and am still learning and finding more things it can do.


----------



## TK421

Aquaero does sound nice, but it's too complicated from what you've described.

I know that I can install the fanxpert, but I don't like having more programs open in the background. Esp that the AI suite and fanxpert installs additional system services.

Hmm ._.


----------



## doyll

I don't think Fan Expert needs to be running for automatic temperature fan speed control to work. It only needs to run while setting the temp to speed curve. At least ET6 doesn't run on my X58A-UD3R or x58-UD5.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I don't think Fan Expert needs to be running for automatic temperature fan speed control to work. It only needs to run while setting the temp to speed curve. At least ET6 doesn't run on my X58A-UD3R or x58-UD5.


nvm, wrong settings.

I didn't notice that the motherboard tried to control the GTs in PWM, which might explain why rpm control doesn't work.

Now running at 60%~ speed and fans set to go full tilt on 60c cpu temp (ap53 pull radiator, ap53 intake).

Fan can go as low as 25% speed, I'm getting the GT4250pwm and 5400 DC3pin from taobo tomorrow with help from my friend.


----------



## mandrix

Guys, I don't know if this has been brought up before, but for replacement retainer clips (for the AP-15's anyway) I use 1/8" C clips.

More than once I've taken a fan apart and had the clip go flying away...although when I'm taking apart several for painting I tend to put the fans inside a clear plastic bag when I remove the clip so I don't lose them.

The C type clips take a little more finesse to install compared to the originals, but if you are in the US and need a quick fix these are usually available at many hardware stores that carry a good assortment of screws, nuts, etc.
I've never had one come loose once installed as they hug the shaft pretty tight.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Something else I should have mentioned is that nowadays the best way of controlling any type of fan is to make as much use of the motherboard as possible, whether it be Asus Q-Fan/Fan Xpert or Gigabyte Slope PWM the help you can get this way has come on by leaps and bounds in recent years. Rather than seeking physical solutions plug your fans into the motherboard and look for those manual settings in the bios fan controls and the extra options selecting them opens up and take the trouble to master the complexities they introduce.


Heck no I'll never use the mobo let alone aisuite. Aquaero onry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The issue is that I have weird fan control on the motherboard
> 
> The GT on CPU fan is running 1600-2100, the one on chassis 4 is running 1770 and stuck there.
> 
> Both GTs are AP53 1850
> 
> My motherboard (x99 deluxe) can only go as low as 60% fanspeed. I fear with GT 4250/5400 It's too loud even at idle, so that's why I'm looking for a fan controller that can
> 
> 1. Read cpu temps
> 2. Adjust fans accordingly
> 
> Currently have a Lamptron FC-9 but it's manual.
> 
> Not too sure on the aquarero since that's geared towards custom loops (flow, water temp, etc), while I just need cpu temp monitoring and fan control.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It doesn't matter that Aquaero has stuff for flow measurement and such. It's not only for water cooling. It comes standard with four air sensors, and can communicate with services such as HWINFO64 and OHM that expose any sensor micro-controllers on the motherboard or GPU etc. So there are other reasons to get an Aquaero, e.g.
> 
> if you need fan control independent of PC operation
> if your motherboard doesn't provide enough PWM headers or enough control of those headers
> if you have more fans than your motherboard can safely drive, i.e. total current needed exceeds max rated amps
> if you want control not just based on absolute temperature of CPU, but for example relative temperatures compared to ambient, or taking into account GPU temps
> if you want more complex control that just direct relationship between temp->rpm
> if you want to easily switch between different cooling strategies (profiles)
> if you want alarms based on temps
> if you want shutdown based on temps
> if you want lighting control based on temps
> if you want analysis of temps / fan speeds / etc
> Having said that, your Asus X99 board can fulfil most simple cooling needs. It has a modern Nuvoton controller which is pretty powerful. It might be more a matter of correct configuration. The Asus Fan Xpert user interface does not properly expose all of the possibilities of the Nuvoton and has artificial limitations such as the minimum 60% fan curves.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% The only problem is Aquaero has so many features and functions it takes 3 techs and 5 engineers to set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine a year now and am still learning and finding more things it can do.
Click to expand...

Not really if you read the manual out is not bad. It does have a learning curve. But not to bad I only build pcs now with aquaeros in them


----------



## WHIMington

I have a genuine hate towards AIsuite as it is almost impossible to remove the damn thing completely


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> I have a genuine hate towards AIsuite as it is almost impossible to remove the damn thing completely


Even with revo uninstaller?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> nvm, wrong settings.
> 
> I didn't notice that the motherboard tried to control the GTs in PWM, which might explain why rpm control doesn't work.
> 
> Now running at 60%~ speed and fans set to go full tilt on 60c cpu temp (ap53 pull radiator, ap53 intake).
> 
> Fan can go as low as 25% speed, I'm getting the GT4250pwm and 5400 DC3pin from taobo tomorrow with help from my friend.


Be careful

GT4250rpm is rated 1.3amp at start-up and 0.56amp when running
GT5400rpm is rated 2.7amp at start-up and 1.14amp when running

Fan headers are usually rated at a 1.0amp maximum load limit.


----------



## FreeElectron

Aren't DELTAs better at higher rpms?


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Even with revo uninstaller?


Yep, I ended up removing all background service and delete register manually.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> nvm, wrong settings.
> 
> I didn't notice that the motherboard tried to control the GTs in PWM, which might explain why rpm control doesn't work.
> 
> Now running at 60%~ speed and fans set to go full tilt on 60c cpu temp (ap53 pull radiator, ap53 intake).
> 
> Fan can go as low as 25% speed, I'm getting the GT4250pwm and 5400 DC3pin from taobo tomorrow with help from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful
> 
> GT4250rpm is rated 1.3amp at start-up and 0.56amp when running
> GT5400rpm is rated 2.7amp at start-up and 1.14amp when running
> 
> Fan headers are usually rated at a 1.0amp maximum load limit.
Click to expand...

you dont think 2kw / 3.2 kw in psus is enough ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Aren't DELTAs better at higher rpms?


depends, can be


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont think 2kw / 3.2 kw in psus is enough ?
> depends, can be


I mean when it comes to CFM/Noise


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont think 2kw / 3.2 kw in psus is enough ?


Sorry, but I do not understand your question.
What does 2kw / 3.2kw PSU have to do with fan headers on motherboards or fan controllers?
All I'm pointing out is that most fan headers are rated for 1amp
Both the 4250rpm and 5400rpm GTs draw more than 1 amp.
End result is they are likely to overload and damage the fan header / circuit.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Be careful
> 
> GT4250rpm is rated 1.3amp at start-up and 0.56amp when running
> GT5400rpm is rated 2.7amp at start-up and 1.14amp when running
> 
> Fan headers are usually rated at a 1.0amp maximum load limit.


hm, better buy the 4250 instead then? there's some PWM models at taobao

asus raja said that the max an X99 deluxe can handle is 1 amp (continuous)


----------



## veryrarium

Just when I saw photos of Noctua's upcoming 120/140mm fans whose blades and large hubs remind me of Gentle Typhoons, I also stumbled on a somewhat interesting article (in Japanese); it says the author got some info from one of the GPU vendors (which vendor unspecified in the article) about the upcoming AMD flagship card who revealed that they are not yet at the mass production stage, but currently planning to bring to the market only the reference design (the PCB approx. 175mm long) that will be equipped with an AIO with a 120mm Gentle Typhoon fan. Doesn't say which type (the lower speed 9 blade type or the higher speed 7 blade type) or whether it will be a PWM one (though most likely it will be, I suppose.) The article warns that the details are still subject to changes before finalized according the vendor.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hm, better buy the 4250 instead then? there's some PWM models at taobao
> 
> asus raja said that the max an X99 deluxe can handle is 1 amp (continuous)


As far as I know all of the 4250rpm and 5400 rpm have PWM PCBs and come with a molex power plug and a 3-pin fan plug with RPM lead to plug into motherboard.

They can be modified to PWM by adding the PWM lead and plug
http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/0_20
http://www.overclockers.com/high-speed-gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/

All that is needed to change them is add the 4th lead to board and plug it into PWM source. All you would need is some wire and some 4-pin PWM plugs & pins .. or cannibalize and old fan, preferably a PWM one.

But even a 2-pin or 3-pin plug could be used if your are careful how you plug it in.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hm, better buy the 4250 instead then? there's some PWM models at taobao
> 
> asus raja said that the max an X99 deluxe can handle is 1 amp (continuous)


Are you sure you need those high speed models? For those they should have drop the word gentle from the name since you will get a typhoon... doyll is right about running those from MB fan headers. Unless you get the PWM model. How many fans are you looking to run? They are going in radiators?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> As far as I know all of the 4250rpm and 5400 rpm have PWM PCBs and come with a molex power plug and a 3-pin fan plug with RPM lead to plug into motherboard.
> 
> They can be modified to PWM by adding the PWM lead and plug
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/0_20
> http://www.overclockers.com/high-speed-gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/
> 
> All that is needed to change them is add the 4th lead to board and plug it into PWM source. All you would need is some wire and some 4-pin PWM plugs & pins .. or cannibalize and old fan, preferably a PWM one.
> 
> But even a 2-pin or 3-pin plug could be used if your are careful how you plug it in.


So with 4 pin mod no need to use molex plug?
There's some sellers on taobao saying that their 4250 have pwm, is it modified or custom ordered from factory?

There is also GT1850/2150pwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are you sure you need those high speed models? For those they should have drop the word gentle from the name since you will get a typhoon... doyll is right about running those from MB fan headers. Unless you get the PWM model. How many fans are you looking to run? They are going in radiators?


Single 120mil rad, pull.

Problem is, my exhaust 12cm is restrictive, so I need something faster than 1850 to use as a rad fan.

Rad -> GT1850 -> case mesh -> alienware 12cm decorative grill

The problem is with the extra bodykit on the chassis, it looks cool but blocks a lot of airflow. 5820K / 1.168v will overheat to 95+.

With motherboard dc/pwm I can keep the fans at 1200rpm and ramp it to full speed when temps go critical. Are 7 blade considerably more noisy when in low rpm compared to 9 blade?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So with 4 pin mod no need to use molex plug?
> There's some sellers on taobao saying that their 4250 have pwm, is it modified or custom ordered from factory?
> 
> There is also GT1850/2150pwm


The 4-pin mod is for PWM control and RPM monitoring from motherboard with molexplug supplying power from PSU

There are now new GT PWM 1850rpm and PWM 2150rpm models, but as far as I know the new 3-pin 1850 & 2150RPM fans are still the same as old with no PWM PCB in them.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The 4-pin mod is for PWM control and RPM monitoring from motherboard with molexplug supplying power from PSU
> 
> There are now new GT PWM 1850rpm and PWM 2150rpm models, but as far as I know the new 3-pin 1850 & 2150RPM fans are still the same as old with no PWM PCB in them.


Ah, so I don't have to worry about the fan damaging the motherboard header when using 5400/4250?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ah, so I don't have to worry about the fan damaging the motherboard header when using 5400/4250?


You, my good man, are exactly correct!
and if your a woman you are exactly correct, but I've got egg on my face.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont think 2kw / 3.2 kw in psus is enough ?
> depends, can be
> 
> 
> 
> I mean when it comes to CFM/Noise
Click to expand...

As did i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont think 2kw / 3.2 kw in psus is enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I do not understand your question.
> What does 2kw / 3.2kw PSU have to do with fan headers on motherboards or fan controllers?
> All I'm pointing out is that most fan headers are rated for 1amp
> Both the 4250rpm and 5400rpm GTs draw more than 1 amp.
> End result is they are likely to overload and damage the fan header / circuit.
Click to expand...

See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hm, better buy the 4250 instead then? there's some PWM models at taobao
> 
> asus raja said that the max an X99 deluxe can handle is 1 amp (continuous)
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know all of the 4250rpm and 5400 rpm have PWM PCBs and come with a molex power plug and a 3-pin fan plug with RPM lead to plug into motherboard.
> 
> They can be modified to PWM by adding the PWM lead and plug
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/0_20
> http://www.overclockers.com/high-speed-gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod/
> 
> All that is needed to change them is add the 4th lead to board and plug it into PWM source. All you would need is some wire and some 4-pin PWM plugs & pins .. or cannibalize and old fan, preferably a PWM one.
> 
> But even a 2-pin or 3-pin plug could be used if your are careful how you plug it in.
Click to expand...

All high speed models from the factory unless vendor modified use a fat 4 pin and a fan 3 pin ( or 4 pin if you selected pwm from factory )

And so no it would not overload the motherboard as power is directly from psu


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> I have a genuine hate towards AIsuite as it is almost impossible to remove the damn thing completely


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Even with revo uninstaller?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Yep, I ended up removing all background service and delete register manually.


I came across this a while back, http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7720#post_21763765 if anyone else has a need and isn't comfortable in the registry.


----------



## TK421

What would be the equivalent of gentletyphoon for 140mm?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What would be the equivalent of gentletyphoon for 140mm?


most likely the upcoming vardar from EK. If not released yet it should be soon.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> most likely the upcoming vardar from EK. If not released yet it should be soon.


Vardar 140?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Vardar 140?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546649/product-info-and-discussion-vardar-radiator-fans/110#post_23947481

not for sale yet but it is close to be released.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Currently I have 9 Gentle Typhoon AP-13 in Push (~ 600rpm) on a MORA 3
I wanted to do the push / pull, but could not find the Gentle Typhoon in Europe.
Available on coolerguys but it's almost $ 300 for 9 GT









Is that the Ek Waterblock Vardar F1 would also be good and silent as the GT-13 AP?

Thanks


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Currently I have 9 Gentle Typhoon AP-13 in Push (~ 600rpm) on a MORA 3
> I wanted to do the push / pull, but could not find the Gentle Typhoon in Europe.
> Available on coolerguys but it's almost $ 300 for 9 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Ek Waterblock Vardar F1 would also be good and silent as the GT-13 AP?
> 
> Thanks


This

Not better than GTs but quite close I suppose


----------



## d4rks4int

Hey folks,

I skimmed back several pages, but didn't see an answer.

Anyone know where to buy GT AP-45s (2150 RPM version)? I've seen that DazMode.com has them, though the shipping to the US is pretty high. There's an ebay seller at ~$35 a fan, which is insane, and an amazon seller at $30 a fan, which is also steep.

For those prices I'm tempted to just get the AP-15 version at $20 a fan.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4rks4int*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I skimmed back several pages, but didn't see an answer.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy GT AP-45s (2150 RPM version)? I've seen that DazMode.com has them, though the shipping to the US is pretty high. There's an ebay seller at ~$35 a fan, which is insane, and an amazon seller at $30 a fan, which is also steep.
> 
> For those prices I'm tempted to just get the AP-15 version at $20 a fan.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can try taobao

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.k9QDRJ&id=44472536243&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## ehume

If you have a highspeed GT, you can convert it to PWM. But keep the Molex for 12v and put the 3d and 4th wires in a 4-pin PWM plug. See here for a how-to. BTW -- if you're going to go modding fans, best to buy the right tools so you can put your own plugs on cables. If you buy San Ace fans from Newark (internationally, that is Farnell or Premier), you will have to learn anyway.

Don't try to run power through your mb header. They typically have a 1A limit, though my old Gigabyte board had a 2A limit on fan headers. If the limit is not in your users manual, you will have to do what I did -- write to tech support.

There is no 140mm GT. But the best 140mm fans out there are the NF-A14 and NF-A15. However, the Thermalright TY-140 and its progeny are nearly as good and cost half as much. And they all are PWM.

Hi doyll. I see you are still here. Good.


----------



## reaper~

^ ehume, glad to see you're still around. I haven't been here in ages.


----------



## Mega Man

whats this molex connector you are talking about, all i see is the fat 4 pin on mine not a "molex", btw molex is a company and makes connectors, maybe you mean fat four pin ?


----------



## WHIMington

Clearly they means the fat 4 pin.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> whats this molex connector you are talking about, all i see is the fat 4 pin on mine not a "molex", btw molex is a company and makes connectors, maybe you mean fat four pin ?


Some have 4-pin molex connector like older PSU to HDD use


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Some have 4-pin molex connector like older PSU to HDD use


Maybe Mega Man is referring to the fact that what many people call a "molex" is actually an Amp Mate-n-Lok connector. Electronics people in the US used the term "molex" generically because the Molex company pioneered nylon grip type connectors. In the same way that vacuum cleaners are called "hoovers" in the UK because Hoover corp were initially prevalent in that market.

Perhaps ironically AMP part number 350211-1 was later copied by Molex as the series 8981 connector.


----------



## Cr4zy

Got my new GT's from Mayhems, now I just have to wait for everything else, damn the waiting!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Maybe Mega Man is referring to the fact that what many people call a "molex" is actually an Amp Mate-n-Lok connector. Electronics people in the US used the term "molex" generically because the Molex company pioneered nylon grip type connectors. In the same way that vacuum cleaners are called "hoovers" in the UK because Hoover corp were initially prevalent in that market.
> 
> Perhaps ironically AMP part number 350211-1 was later copied by Molex as the series 8981 connector.


Ah, a trivia expert!









Maybe Mega Man wasn't sure if it was a "molex" or some other connector. Commercial fans come with many "flavors" of 2-pin, 3-pin, & 4-pin connectors.

Most 4250rpm & 5400rpm D1225C fans (aka Gentle Typhoon) have nothing, "molex", "molex" & 3-pin plug for rpm or "molex & 4-pin PWM plug for PWM & rpm.
Power connectors in computers from PSU to SSD or HDD are generally known as"sata" or "molex" by most people ..

But what is" the fat 4 pin" connector?
That's my trivia for the day.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> But what is" the fat 4 pin" connector?
> That's my trivia for the day.


It's Nils Papke's name for what you call a "molex". In the original MDPC sleeving community we encouraged each other to make a proper distinction between series 8981 connectors, MiniFit Jr connectors and KK Interconnects. All made by Molex, all important for computer power delivery. Instead of just saying "4-pin molex" which could mean any of: drive receptacle, a fan plug, or a CPU connector. So you can say "fat" or "fan" or "EPS" instead.

Mega Man is a trivia expert too, trust what he writes


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's Nils Papke's name for what you call a "molex". In the original MDPC sleeving community we encouraged each other to make a proper distinction between series 8981 connectors, MiniFit Jr connectors and KK Interconnects. All made by Molex, all important for computer power delivery. Instead of just saying "4-pin molex" which could mean any of: drive receptacle, a fan plug, or a CPU connector. So you can say "fat" or "fan" or "EPS" instead.
> 
> Mega Man is a trivia expert too, trust what he writes


I think you are referring to Old Part Number "8981-4P" that is now Part Number"15-24-4048" .. is that correct?

I'll bet you a pint if you randomly ask 100 members here what power connector on PSU's was used for HDDs and optical drives with "molex", "8981" or "fat", the fast majority would say "molex".


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I think you are referring to Old Part Number "8981-4P" that is now Part Number"15-24-4048" .. is that correct?


The series itself is still called 8981. I wouldn't order from Molex anyway since they only do them in white nylon colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'll bet you a pint if you randomly ask 100 members here what power connector on PSU's was used for HDDs and optical drives with "molex", "8981" or "fat", the fast majority would say "molex".


Indeed, this was not in dispute









To most PC enthusiasts a "molex" means the female crimp Mate-n-Lok connector.

However, the calling it the "fat 4 pin" was to try to bring awareness that Molex might also refer to any of the ten thousand other products that company makes.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> However, the calling it the "fat 4 pin" was to try to bring awareness that Molex might also refer to any of the ten thousand other products that company makes.


Okay, now I understand the reference .. and why.


----------



## Nukemaster

I tend to call them LP4. is that even accurate?

It seems to have been listed that way for a long while.

I have fan connectors made by molex


----------



## Himo5

To the ordinary user they are peripheral power connectors, which means the hunt was always on for an abbreviation. It would have been good if they had been call PPC or P2C connectors from the start, but for tech cult reasons it was always Molex and so that is what it will remain no matter how hard anyone insists to the contrary. Lessons of usage and abusage.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I think you are referring to Old Part Number "8981-4P" that is now Part Number"15-24-4048" .. is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> The series itself is still called 8981. I wouldn't order from Molex anyway since they only do them in white nylon colour.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'll bet you a pint if you randomly ask 100 members here what power connector on PSU's was used for HDDs and optical drives with "molex", "8981" or "fat", the fast majority would say "molex".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Indeed, this was not in dispute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To most PC enthusiasts a "molex" means the female crimp Mate-n-Lok connector.
> 
> However, the calling it the "fat 4 pin" was to try to bring awareness that Molex might also refer to any of the ten thousand other products that company makes*.
Click to expand...

if you only knew how long it took me to find a real name brand ( yes it was important to me ) crimper thanks to Nils i was able to

18-16 gauge and it doesnt " fold over" but really bites down, i am not a fan of using pliers or cheap crimpers as i have seen far too many fires start from loose wires and i like to tug on mine for this reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> To the ordinary user they are peripheral power connectors, which means the hunt was always on for an abbreviation. It would have been good if they had been call PPC or P2C connectors from the start, but for tech cult reasons it was always Molex and so that is what it will remain no matter how hard anyone insists to the contrary. Lessons of usage and abusage.


maybe but change is started by a single person


----------



## TK421

Off topic: anyone know where I can buy pwm power splitter cable, so there are multiple PWM output from single mb header but the power is from molex/sata?

I have 36w San Ace 120 to use


----------



## Mega Man

tons but most popular is probably swiftech splitter


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tons but most popular is probably swiftech splitter


Can you show me which ones? I don't know the name for this kind of splitter.


----------



## Achromatis

http://www.ncix.com/detail/swiftech-8w-pwm-spl-st-8-way-pwm-05-87800-1294.htm


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achromatis*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/swiftech-8w-pwm-spl-st-8-way-pwm-05-87800-1294.htm


Ok thanks


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> qft
> 
> i love this same with superflower !~


So what are trying to say, that the GT fans that Coolguys.com is selling aren't the real thing?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> So what are trying to say, that the GT fans that Coolguys.com is selling aren't the real thing?


It's not the original "gentle typhoon AP15" made in Indonesia

It's an OEM version made in Vietnam AP53

It's the same thing, but idk about tolerances.


----------



## Mega Man

so, scythe used to be a distributor for nidec, and there in the "gentle typhoon is born" ( meaning brought to consumers )

they are no longer a distributor but others, smaller people are !~

the fans sold are generally not the Scythe branded fans but are Genuine Gentle typhoons !~


----------



## TK421

Anyone here in for being paid $5 for helping me buy Gentle Typhoons?

I need to order off taobao (chinese) but don't understand how, need somone who understands how it work and can get a refund if I get sent a fake.


----------



## Mega Man

seriously, no such thing that i have seen as a fake gentle typhoon, and i looked while i was in china ...... found none !


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously, no such thing that i have seen as a fake gentle typhoon, and i looked while i was in china ...... found none !


PPC claimed that SOME GTs are fake and made in Korea (?), idk really.

I can't read Chinese to sign up/buy and an extra peace of mind knowing someone can refund the product if I *do* get a fake would be great.


----------



## wqokemito

My AP-15 is dead quiet. I can't imagine getting a slower version. If anything, I'd love to see a 2500rpm GT.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wqokemito*
> 
> My AP-15 is dead quiet. I can't imagine getting a slower version. If anything, I'd love to see a 2500rpm GT.


2150 is the closest you can get


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wqokemito*
> 
> My AP-15 is dead quiet. I can't imagine getting a slower version. If anything, I'd love to see a 2500rpm GT.


AP-15s are quiet for how much air they move, but they ain't dead quiet by a long shot. I have 4 AP-15s and 8 AP-13s on my rads, they are not "Silent" until below 900 rpm. I run all of them at 850rpm. That's when my D5 pump is considered louder. Every time my AP-15s get to 1700 RPM, it's crazy loud. But I do have my equipment in an acoustically treated room with double pane windows, so my noise floor is really low.


----------



## TK421

Got word from PPC that they will stock some 2150 GT similarly as Dazmode


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Help me buy Gentle Typhoons?
> 
> I need to order off taobao (chinese) but don't understand how, need somone who understands how it work and can get a refund if I get sent a fake.


Why not buy it from CoolerGuys?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why not buy it from CoolerGuys?


taobao carries 2150rpm/1850rpm PWM model, images say they're still made in Indonesia (Nidec Batam) as opposed to Vietnam (coolerguys OEM)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> taobao carries 2150rpm/1850rpm PWM model, images say they're still made in Indonesia (Nidec Batam) as opposed to Vietnam (coolerguys OEM)


Is there a known difference?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone here in for being paid $5 for helping me buy Gentle Typhoons?
> 
> I need to order off taobao (chinese) but don't understand how, need somone who understands how it work and can get a refund if I get sent a fake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> taobao carries 2150rpm/1850rpm PWM model, images say they're still made in Indonesia (Nidec Batam) as opposed to Vietnam (coolerguys OEM)


You need a Chinese bank account to order directly from Taobao, because you must pay in Yuan. Usually, orders by foreigners are handled by a broker.

I cannot recommend any particular broker for you, but it's a good idea to use a broker that has demonstrable experience exporting from China to your own country, and accepts Paypal transactions. This way you have buyer protection.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Off topic: anyone know where I can buy pwm power splitter cable, so there are multiple PWM output from single mb header but the power is from molex/sata?
> 
> I have 36w San Ace 120 to use


I would be very skeptical about running a 36w fan on a normal PWM splitter. They are not built to handle that kind of power. Normal fan headers and connectors are good up to maybe 1 amp, but more is really pushing it.

I would suggest doing something like this PWM controlled "molex" powered splitter or direct to fan.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You need a Chinese bank account to order directly from Taobao, because you must pay in Yuan. Usually, orders by foreigners are handled by a broker.
> 
> I cannot recommend any particular broker for you, but it's a good idea to use a broker that has demonstrable experience exporting from China to your own country, and accepts Paypal transactions. This way you have buyer protection.


The shipping price is going to be sky high and I do not recommend buying from Taobao anywhere outside of China/Taiwan/Hong Kong/Macau region


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so, scythe used to be a distributor for nidec, and there in the "gentle typhoon is born" ( meaning brought to consumers )
> 
> they are no longer a distributor but others, smaller people are !~
> 
> the fans sold are generally not the Scythe branded fans but are Genuine Gentle typhoons !~


Okay, so now I better understand it. Well, the fans work great for me in my tests that I performed and I'm happy with them. You know, I would encourage anyone who's on here (more times than I am) and who seems more dedicated to this particular post as the both of you are (TK421 & Mega Man and others) to purchase a couple and test them side by side with ones that were originally sold by Scythe.

By the way if there are any thoughts out there that anyone thinks I'm a "paid shill," well I'm not. I'm just a customer that purchased 2 of the 1450rpm & 2 of the 1850rpm GT fans from Coolerguys.com. Like I said before, I think these fans are great, solidly built and from what I can tell it's using a heavy compound plastic (as they all weigh 7oz each) and they're extremely quiet (even at 1850rpm). I'm impressed. So, whatever you guys want to do or not do, I'm still happy with my purchase. To me it's a far better purchase than buying *used* GT fans. Plus, talking with Glen he's one of the only ones out there purchasing these fans (and as a personal online business owner myself), he has to put out quite a bit of funds to put in his reserve of these GT fans (that are made in Vietnam).


----------



## TK421

Unfortunately I don't have any original AP15

I might be able to buy AP14-15 from a craigslist dude, but he's asking 19usd for USED and I would have to take 3 fans. Not going to happen.

Aside from Coolerguys, Dazmode and soon Performance Pc will stock 2150rpm GTs


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any original AP15
> 
> I might be able to buy AP14-15 from a craigslist dude, but he's asking 19usd for USED and I would have to take 3 fans. Not going to happen.
> 
> Aside from Coolerguys, Dazmode and soon Performance Pc will stock 2150rpm GTs


I wouldn't buy them either; especially used. About the 2150's, yeah I already know about that and it's about 3+ months from now that they will (possibly) be available.


----------



## Dazmode

Performance-PCs will be offering black GT 2150 next week for local USA supply.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> I wouldn't buy them either; especially used. About the 2150's, yeah I already know about that and it's about 3+ months from now that they will (possibly) be available.


Current ETA for PWM GTs is late August.


----------



## Mega Man

Thanks to both daz and ppcs.com for this. I'll hit ppcs.com up with a pm when I get to a pc


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Current ETA for PWM GTs is late August.


Woop woop


----------



## PunkNugget

That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Current ETA for PWM GTs is late August.


Hey Daz, just wanted to say you're doing a great job with all your vids on YouTube. Keep it up !!!









Second, you are right when you say late August as Glen (at Coolerguys.com) will be expecting a few samples to test for the 2150 PWM GT's. He'll be sending me two of them, so I'll be testing them out. We'll see how they turn out. If they're anything like the current 1450 & 1850's that I have, then I'm sure they'll be great. I'm working on trying to do a new Hackintosh build but for some reason can't break the 32 core limit and I want to take it further, but that's on another blog altogether. That's my main focus right now. Don't know if you guys have seen this but I thought you might be interested:

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/277433-punknuggets-mod-the-hackinbeast/

Let me know what you think. Unfortunately, ever since the SR-2, doing a successful X99/5960X build or a Dual CPU - Supermicro X10DAX-O Dual LGA2011/Dual Intel 26XXv3 - Hackintosh hasn't been very successful. Only a couple of guys trying to break through all that stuff. I use windows for my games and all my graphic stuff with Mac OS X. Far less issues with Malware (which I've been facing with Windows). I don't even bother using the web on Windows as the popup crap keeps happening. But my games play very well on this system that used to be another Hackintosh:

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/287857-new-macmod-2013-build-lemon-lime-twist/

Now I have 2 x 980's that are waterblocked and work very well with my BenQ XL2420G tri-monitor setup. I'm very grateful and happy with my existing setup using Mac OS X 10.8.5 but love to use 10.10.+. Can't have everything I guess&#8230;


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Current ETA for PWM GTs is late August.


Daz














to you for keeping the GTs alive. It is by far the best rad fan still today. I will be getting the PWM model as soon as you get those in stock. And +1 for the videos and specially the Thermaltake one.


----------



## WHIMington

So I have the chance to do some housekeeping and decided to open the case and get some numbers.
Here is the PWM respond curve of my GT2150 from Taobao



At 0% the fan runs at full speed
From 1% to 10 % duty cycle the fan stays at ~915 RPM
PWM respond starts at around 10-15% and climb almost linearly untill it tops at ~90%


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> So I have the chance to do some housekeeping and decided to open the case and get some numbers.
> Here is the PWM respond curve of my GT2150 from Taobao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0% the fan runs at full speed
> From 1% to 10 % duty cycle the fan stays at ~915 RPM
> PWM respond starts at around 10-15% and climb almost linearly untill it tops at ~90%


Nice work








These rpm figures are unobstructed I'm assuming, just fan in open space - no rad or grills in the way ?
OK to link in the OCN Test Thread


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These rpm figures are unobstructed I'm assuming, just fan in open space - no rad or grills in the way ?
> OK to link in the OCN Test Thread


Unfortunately it was on rad, 360mm XT45 to be exact, but I did a similar test with open air using both motherboard header and AQ6 a long while ago without logging down the numbers, and IIRC the number is simlar, XT45 doesn't have a lots of air flow restrictions to start with. Also I think it is more down to earth test as most people will use it as rad fans or cooler fans.

You can link it every where you like though.


----------



## fast_fate

Cheers - I'll put it up over there, (probably tomorrow) noting the rad attached.
Maybe somebody can add in some unobstructed data if they get a chance.


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Cheers - I'll put it up over there, (probably tomorrow) noting the rad attached.
> Maybe somebody can add in some unobstructed data if they get a chance.


Depending on my laziness I might do it at weekend, but it is if I can be bother with it


----------



## fast_fate

+1 rep for sharing what you did already


----------



## Wolfsbora

Ok kids, I'm finally going to be official. After selling my reconditioned AP-15s before I ever even used them, I picked up brand new AP-14s for the [email protected] Sweet Leilani rig. It feels good to be back in the GT corner.

My question, I'll be doing custom airbrushing on various components in the rig. I understand that painting fans can cause them to become unbalanced. With that said, should I attempt to dye them? Or, will airbrushing be a safe enough form of painting that these GTs can survive?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Ok kids, I'm finally going to be official. After selling my reconditioned AP-15s before I ever even used them, I picked up brand new AP-14s for the [email protected] Sweet Leilani rig. It feels good to be back in the GT corner.
> 
> My question, I'll be doing custom airbrushing on various components in the rig. I understand that painting fans can cause them to become unbalanced. With that said, should I attempt to dye them? Or, will airbrushing be a safe enough form of painting that these GTs can survive?


You known my take on this. Specially with the airbrush (where the paint is very thin and diluted on thinner) the paint cover is so thin that will not affect balance significantly.

@WHIMington good job mate +rep


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You known my take on this. Specially with the airbrush (where the paint is very thin and diluted on thinner) the paint cover is so thin that will not affect balance significantly.
> 
> @WHIMington good job mate +rep


Ahhhh, yes!! That's right! You've done exactly what I'm looking to do! Thanks for sharing. +1 The great thing with these fans is that they are SO simple to disassemble. I actually had fun reconditioning the AP-15s I once had due to the fact that they were so easy to take apart.

Btw, I'm about to get down to business on the painting. I have all of the airbrush supplies and paint that I need. I just have to figure out where I'll be doing the airbrushing. I have a backyard and front porch and a basement (that is unfortunately poorly ventilated).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Ahhhh, yes!! That's right! You've done exactly what I'm looking to do! Thanks for sharing. +1 The great thing with these fans is that they are SO simple to disassemble. I actually had fun reconditioning the AP-15s I once had due to the fact that they were so easy to take apart.
> 
> Btw, I'm about to get down to business on the painting. I have all of the airbrush supplies and paint that I need. I just have to figure out where I'll be doing the airbrushing. I have a backyard and front porch and a basement (that is unfortunately poorly ventilated).


I got the 3M mask for organic compounds. Don't smell a thing. The spread of the airbrush is really limited so you will not be messing with a big area like with a can. Two tips. Dilute the paint to something close to a milk. Very diluted paint will work best. Thick paint tend to make the airbrush clog. Second tip. It is a dual trigger. First always compress down the trigger for air. Then slowly pull the trigger back to release the paint. When you finish the opposite. Slowly push the trigger front to cut the paint and decompress the trigger to stop the air. So it should be air-paint-paint-air the sequence from start to finish.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I got the 3M mask for organic compounds. Don't smell a thing. The spread of the airbrush is really limited so you will not be messing with a big area like with a can. Two tips. Dilute the paint to something close to a milk. Very diluted paint will work best. Thick paint tend to make the airbrush clog. Second tip. It is a dual trigger. First always compress down the trigger for air. Then slowly pull the trigger back to release the paint. When you finish the opposite. Slowly push the trigger front to cut the paint and decompress the trigger to stop the air. So it should be air-paint-paint-air the sequence from start to finish.


I picked up the same mask. I don't want to compromise my lungs, that's for sure. It would be great if Shop Vac made a similar filter so that I could attach it to DIY paint booth and use it in my basement. It would make doing all of this work much easier. Plus, Pittsburgh often rains and tends to be too humid so my basement actually works well.

As far as the trigger goes, this is definitely valuable information as I've not read that anywhere. Thanks for all of the tips!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I picked up the same mask. I don't want to compromise my lungs, that's for sure. It would be great if Shop Vac made a similar filter so that I could attach it to DIY paint booth and use it in my basement. It would make doing all of this work much easier. Plus, Pittsburgh often rains and tends to be too humid so my basement actually works well.
> 
> As far as the trigger goes, this is definitely valuable information as I've not read that anywhere. Thanks for all of the tips!










Sounds like a plan. Basement it is. Another thing. Clean it often. Practice how to disassemble the airbrush and clean it. After a couple of times you get the hang of it and can dismount the whole thing, clean it and assemble back in a breeze. It is really critical to clean it after use. Sometimes I had to clean it during the job because I forgot the rule above air on>paint on > paint off> air off and just like that the airbrush was clog and not behaving properly. Thin paint is really important too.


----------



## veryrarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> So I have the chance to do some housekeeping and decided to open the case and get some numbers.
> Here is the PWM respond curve of my GT2150 from Taobao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0% the fan runs at full speed
> From 1% to 10 % duty cycle the fan stays at ~915 RPM
> PWM respond starts at around 10-15% and climb almost linearly untill it tops at ~90%


Just to complement your 2150RPM PWM data, here is what I have obtained for my GT1850RPM PWM (also from taobao) on ASRock Z97 Extreme6 using its FAN-Tastic Tuning utility:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryrarium*
> 
> it says the author got some info from one of the GPU vendors (which vendor unspecified in the article) about the upcoming AMD flagship card who revealed that they are not yet at the mass production stage, but currently planning to bring to the market only the reference design (the PCB approx. 175mm long) that will be equipped with an AIO with a 120mm Gentle Typhoon fan. Doesn't say which type (the lower speed 9 blade type or the higher speed 7 blade type) or whether it will be a PWM one (though most likely it will be, I suppose.) The article warns that the details are still subject to changes before finalized according the vendor.


Commenting on my own post, but it looks like the higher speed 7 blade type according to this:


----------



## Dazmode

For USA local supply of 2150 rpm version, not PWM, you can go to: http://www.performance-pcs.com/gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html


----------



## fast_fate

Stren has just updated our GT vs Vardar 1850 rpm shoot out


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> For USA local supply of 2150 rpm version, not PWM, you can go to: http://www.performance-pcs.com/gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Stren has just updated our GT vs Vardar 1850 rm shoot out


Well done Daz. Almost pull the trigger but will wait for the PWM. Would be great if you offer some of the PWM fans to PPC already sleeved in black.








I am headed to extremerigs. Want to check that.


----------



## TK421

Noctua taking a shot at GTs


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Noctua taking a shot at GTs


As an exercise, I scaled and plotted the fan curve from a picture of Noctua's booth at Computex into the same coordinate system as the curves on page one. The Noctua fan's curve is straighter. This means that it might have less performance at moderate air-resistance than GT even if it would have a higher numbers for pressure and air flow on paper.



Anyway, we can't really say much about anything until both fans have been tested under the same conditions, blowing air through some dense cooling fins.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> As an exercise, I scaled and plotted the fan curve from a picture of Noctua's booth at Computex into the same coordinate system as the curves on page one. The Noctua fan's curve is straighter. This means that it might have less performance at moderate air-resistance than GT even if it would have a higher numbers for pressure and air flow on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we can't really say much about anything until both fans have been tested under the same conditions, blowing air through some dense cooling fins.


well done mate. Interesting to see. Let´s wait for the final product and some real world comparisons but my money is still on GTs.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

https://m.facebook.com/AMDGaming/photos/a.196380707101091.49383.165710583501437/854451434627345/?type=1&source=48&fs=1

The fan on the amd fury's aio looks familiar!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/AMDGaming/photos/a.196380707101091.49383.165710583501437/854451434627345/?type=1&source=48&fs=1
> 
> The fan on the amd fury's aio looks familiar!!


It's an AP29 from the 3000rpm spec, cmiiw


----------



## WHIMington

Today I done another test for PWM curve with open air vs on radiator using a different fan and Aquaero 6 XT to control the fan.




Meaningful respond curve starts at 20% and end exactly at 100% with Aquaero 6, the difference compare to motherboard control might be due to slightly different specification between difference device

On radiator is a tiny bit lower compare to open air as expected, but not by much.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Today I done another test for PWM curve with open air vs on radiator using a different fan and Aquaero 6 XT to control the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningful respond curve starts at 20% and end exactly at 100% with Aquaero 6, the difference compare to motherboard control might be due to slightly different specification between difference device
> 
> On radiator is a tiny bit lower compare to open air as expected, but not by much.


Nicely done!








rep+

I'm a little surprised they don't idle down to lower RPM, but assume below 1000rpm they are near silent.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHIMington*
> 
> Today I done another test for PWM curve with open air vs on radiator using a different fan and Aquaero 6 XT to control the fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningful respond curve starts at 20% and end exactly at 100% with Aquaero 6, the difference compare to motherboard control might be due to slightly different specification between difference device
> 
> On radiator is a tiny bit lower compare to open air as expected, but not by much.


Nice Work








I'll update the post in the test thread, when I get 10 minutes to spare


----------



## Mega Man

if you read the specs all pwm high speed bottom out at/near 1k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/AMDGaming/photos/a.196380707101091.49383.165710583501437/854451434627345/?type=1&source=48&fs=1
> 
> The fan on the amd fury's aio looks familiar!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AP29 from the 3000rpm spec, cmiiw
Click to expand...

they changed that :/


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you read the specs all pwm high speed bottom out at/near 1k
> they changed that :/


May be true of Nidec, but some idle much lower than 1000rpm
Thermalright TY-143 for example idles at 650rpm even though the spec is 900-2500rom. I've been running a pair on TC14PE for couple of years now idling at 650-700rpm and under full load the spin up to about 1000-1100rpm. Almost never spin much faster.


----------



## Mega Man

i am sorry let me rephrase i can see how that could be misconstrued

the GT high speeds all have a bottom speed of ~ 1k


----------



## WHIMington

Spec sheets on taobao shows that RP[email protected] 0% PWM is 850+/- 10%



My guess is with the motor and dual ball bearing, 12V on PWM will still produce a higher torque then under volt-ing, combine with low resistance ball bearing will result in a higher RPM then a under volt-ed GT.


----------



## Mega Man

you know the specs i posted were direct from nidec right ? you can see the address in my screenshot

sorry but nidec specs > taobao


----------



## WHIMington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know the specs i posted were direct from nidec right ? you can see the address in my screenshot
> 
> sorry but nidec specs > taobao


What are you talking about? I am just posting about GT2150 and your factory spec are for high speed GT that uses a different PCB and motor. Product spec for the told product that are correct > Product spec for a different product that are not correct.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know the specs i posted were direct from nidec right ? you can see the address in my screenshot
> 
> sorry but nidec specs > taobao


First,. it's near impossible to read your screenshot and second, the I can't find any reference in it to the D1225C series fans. Link to source please.

Here is the D1225C low speed series spec sheet I have from Nidec.

.
Downloaded PDF here
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/g_fab/


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> First,. it's near impossible to read your screenshot and second, the I can't find any reference in it to the D1225C series fans. Link to source please.
> 
> Here is the D1225C low speed series spec sheet I have from Nidec.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Downloaded PDF here
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/g_fab/


Yes, I also had trouble reading the image but when I clicked on it to copy it into Irfanview doubling the size showed only one item in the list that might be relevant, which was for the D1225C12B8ZP-00 (AP-31??) 5400rpm HSGT showing a 1000 rpm minimum speed. I must say that I've never been able to run my AP-29s as PWM reference fans slower than about 1600rpm though a NMB-MAT 4715-04W-B59 120 x 38mm will run in Silent Mode around 900rpm even under load.


BTW. thinking about whether AMD were running AP-29s in RPM mode in their Fury-X AIOs - it turns out they aren't D1225C12B7AP-29 fans, as this image from the TechPowerUp review shows:


----------



## doyll

Here is a better view


I think they are D1225C12BBZP-00 (120x25mm), not D1225C12B8ZP-00 (92x25mm)


----------



## ehume

The picture is dispositive. Look here. It is the 3000-rpm Nidec Gentle Typhoon. It's just not a Scythe AP-29 Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> ....it turns out they aren't D1225C12B7AP-29 fans, as this image from the TechPowerUp review shows:


ehume is right; These are 3000 rpm GTs with built-in PWM control.

Edit: Added link to original fan on the FURY X showing high speed GTs' signature implemented ring.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know the specs i posted were direct from nidec right ? you can see the address in my screenshot
> 
> sorry but nidec specs > taobao
> 
> 
> 
> First,. it's near impossible to read your screenshot and second, the I can't find any reference in it to the D1225C series fans. Link to source please.
> 
> Here is the D1225C low speed series spec sheet I have from Nidec.
> Downloaded PDF here
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/g_fab/
Click to expand...

how can you not read a pic that is *1920x1080* ?

click the pic, then click original. once you click the pic, original is in the bottom right side , cant miss it

the link is there,


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how can you not read a pic that is *1920x1080* ?
> 
> click the pic, then click original. once you click the pic, original is in the bottom right side , cant miss it
> 
> the link is there,


No link. Only the OCN url.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2496488/width/500/height/1000

and the image does not expand to 1920x1080.


----------



## Nukemaster

You can removed the forced resize from the url.

Should be able to right click and view this one at full size. Cropping would also make this bigger in the default forum view.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry let me rephrase i can see how that could be misconstrued
> 
> the GT high speeds all have a bottom speed of ~ 1k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> You can removed the forced resize from the url.
> 
> Should be able to right click and view this one at full size. Cropping would also make this bigger in the default forum view.


Indeed.
I have no idea how to remove the forced sizing .. which is why I posted image of spec that we can read without being an


----------



## FireflyHM

Hi, new to the forum and late to the game, is there any way to get the high speed GTs nowadays? Locally I only see the 1850 rpm ones, but I'm really interested to try out some of the 3000 rpm GTs.


----------



## Mega Man

coolerguys,

if you have to get a higher speed, you can mod them to pwm

or

dazmode !~

depends on what you need

also last time i checked Perf pcs has them


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> coolerguys,
> 
> if you have to get a higher speed, you can mod them to pwm
> 
> or
> 
> dazmode !~
> 
> depends on what you need
> 
> also last time i checked Perf pcs has them


how can you "mod" them to a higher speed? afaik the 9 blade GTs don't have pwm lines?


----------



## wholeeo

I may have to purchase a 480 rad just so that I can use up the 8 GT-15's I have in a drawer.









Is the RX480 still the best bang for buck rad I can buy for these fans? Actually, what is the best 480 rad I can buy for them?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I may have to purchase a 480 rad just so that I can use up the 8 GT-15's I have in a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the RX480 still the best bang for buck rad I can buy for these fans? Actually, what is the best 480 rad I can buy for them?


http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/radiator-round-2015/

Personally I prefer the SR2 from HWlabs. Especially now that they will be offering it with 6 ports


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you have to get a higher speed, you can mod them to pwm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> how can you "mod" them to a higher speed? afaik the 9 blade GTs don't have pwm lines?


Mega Man was referring to high speed, 7-blade GTs -AP-29, AP-30, and AP-31- which are moddable for PWM.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/radiator-round-2015/
> 
> Personally I prefer the SR2 from HWlabs. Especially now that they will be offering it with 6 ports


Thanks for the link. I believe the RX480 has 4 ports. Either way the rad will definitely require more than 2 ports as I plan to use one as a drain port. at the bottom of my case and the other extra port will be for a Bitspower temperature fitting..


----------



## FireflyHM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> coolerguys,
> 
> if you have to get a higher speed, you can mod them to pwm
> 
> or
> 
> dazmode !~
> 
> depends on what you need
> 
> also last time i checked Perf pcs has them


Thanks Mega Man, I checked the 2 stores, couldn't find the GT on perf pcs while coolerguys only have the 4250 rpm fans. Also, international shipping from the US will be costly for me as I am in Singapore. I'm only interested in the high speed black GTs due to the option and possibility to mod them into PWMs. I've tried checking on taobao, the GTs I find there have a really weird looking connector and I'm not confident to try those.


----------



## Nguruthos7

@FireflyHM. There was a guy in the Philippines that used to sell them. You can find him on tipidpc.com; he goes by the name 3dSOJ.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireflyHM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> coolerguys,
> 
> if you have to get a higher speed, you can mod them to pwm
> 
> or
> 
> dazmode !~
> 
> depends on what you need
> 
> also last time i checked Perf pcs has them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mega Man, I checked the 2 stores, couldn't find the GT on perf pcs while coolerguys only have the 4250 rpm fans. Also, international shipping from the US will be costly for me as I am in Singapore. I'm only interested in the high speed black GTs due to the option and possibility to mod them into PWMs. I've tried checking on taobao, the GTs I find there have a really weird looking connector and I'm not confident to try those.
Click to expand...

pic ?? there isnt much to fans wouldnt be hard to convert if needed but in singapore yea taobao is your best bet sorry :/

ill let people know next time we visit my wifes family ( in beijing ) and if you need i may be able to bring some then


----------



## FireflyHM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pic ?? there isnt much to fans wouldnt be hard to convert if needed but in singapore yea taobao is your best bet sorry :/
> 
> ill let people know next time we visit my wifes family ( in beijing ) and if you need i may be able to bring some then


There are a couple of high speed GTs on sale in taobao and they look like this:

So far I haven't seen any high speed GTs on taobao with the usual 3/4 pin fan connectors. There are some low speed GTs on sale as well but I'm not looking at them because I want the PWM potential.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireflyHM*
> 
> There are a couple of high speed GTs on sale in taobao and they look like this:
> 
> So far I haven't seen any high speed GTs on taobao with the usual 3/4 pin fan connectors. There are some low speed GTs on sale as well but I'm not looking at them because I want the PWM potential.


Wow, that is one _highly_ customized fan. This is a ~14 V, high moisture resistant fan with a frame type that, technically, excludes it from the D1225C Gentle Typhoon series. What I am curious about is its top speed as any designation -digit after the "B"- above "9" continues into letters therefore signifying even *higher* speeds (+5400 RPM). That picture could be pretty old, though; that model was manufactured in either April 2002 or 2012.. Interesting find, nonetheless.

Edit: Just noticed the "DC13.6V" on the label; the "14" is what gives the voltage away without seeing that. Also, it appears to have PWM control.


----------



## FireflyHM

Here's a link to the taobao search, if anyone's interested. Mostly 1850s or 2150 pwms.
http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%E6%B8%A9%E6%9F%94%E5%8F%B0%E9%A3%8E&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=mall&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a214x.6760217.5803581.d4908513


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireflyHM*
> 
> Here's a link to the taobao search, if anyone's interested. Mostly 1850s or 2150 pwms.
> http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%E6%B8%A9%E6%9F%94%E5%8F%B0%E9%A3%8E&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=mall&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a214x.6760217.5803581.d4908513


2150 pwm

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.MvfhxR&id=44472536243&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## FireflyHM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 2150 pwm
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.MvfhxR&id=44472536243&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


Honestly I don't trust this listing, the picure doesn't show the model number nor the wires, plus there's only 1 record of a single unit sold. In fact a lot of the listings I ignore simply because there are insufficient pictures to confirm the item that is being sold is correct.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireflyHM*
> 
> In fact a lot of the listings I ignore simply because there are insufficient pictures to confirm the item that is being sold is correct.


People have had success using Taobao to get PWM GTs. 远见科技 is one such seller; ignore their on-hand/stock count as it seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## FireflyHM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nguruthos7*
> 
> People have had success using Taobao to get PWM GTs. 远见科技 is one such seller; ignore their on-hand/stock count as it seems to be inconsistent.


Thanks, I was hoping to get the high speed GTs as they have more potential. The 2150 pwms are my last resort if I can't get the high speed GTs.


----------



## Mega Man

fair warning they are very loud my th10 and m8 are loaded with them honestly they are scary ...

i bought fan covers from CL as i dont want my babys hand caught in them..... ever


----------



## FireflyHM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fair warning they are very loud my th10 and m8 are loaded with them honestly they are scary ...
> 
> i bought fan covers from CL as i dont want my babys hand caught in them..... ever


Yeah, I've seen some videos on youtube that show how loud the high speed GTs can get, but my plan is to stick them onto some fan controllers to throttle down to a more reasonable level. The max speed will be reserved for when i do crazy stuff, maybe overclocking + dabble in some coin mining.


----------



## Mega Man

it is still loud again just so you know if you want silent go to low speed, i use my pc for benching and have a sound system that overcomes it so i dont care


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Current ETA for PWM GTs is late August.


Getting closer! Can't wait!


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Getting closer! Can't wait!


Well, I just got off the phone with our soon to be USA reseller (Glen at Coolerguys.com) and he said that three things were going to happen with this new fan:

1) The fan will include a 4 to 3 pin adapter. So it will not only work with 4 pin (PWM fan controllers), but also with 3 pin connectors for Voltage Control freaks like "smart guy" - Mega Man. I had to put you out there as I am only giving you what you gave me in your last reply to my comment saying:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ?? You ever hear about voltage control?


Next time try not to be condescending and present things a little bit nicer and I will do the same&#8230;









2) The price will be at or around: $23.95 per fan. Now to me that is a great deal.

3) They will not be arriving until 3 months from now. So it seems like Daz will be getting them sooner and good for Daz. I will wait as I want to support my American reseller.

The one thing though that is not going to change is the color of the fan blades. They are still going to be the same dull gray color. I wish they would introduce at least a few different color blades, but that's not happening and the supplier was very adamant about this. Regardless, it's a great blade and I'm sure they will sell very well once they arrive here. Hope this helps&#8230;


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ??
> 
> You ever hear about voltage control? You can control the speed. Daz is also getting pwm 2150s.... he had already said so
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, MSI motherboards with 4 pin headers cannot do voltage control.
Click to expand...

ok that does not mean they can not be controlled that means that header/motherboard can not control them

there are several types of fan controllers avail

-ill just take apart the next quote for ease of replying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ??
> 
> You ever hear about voltage control? You can control the speed. Daz is also getting pwm 2150s.... he had already said so
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up my man. Ever hear about "Hackintoshes?" Well, you CAN'T control the speed using VC on Mac OS X.
Click to expand...

same as above, sorry but that does not mean you can not control the speed of a fan via voltage control
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Plus I have a Origin PC Genesis Case that has 16 PWM fan connectors and a master PWM controller, so I don't have any issues using PWM fans.


and? i have over 40 fans in my th10 and 39 in my m8, all pwm pretty sure i dont have any issues either

that does not change the fact the statement that ( and i am paraphrasing ) " 3 pins fans cant be speed controlled " is false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Again, I'm better off using PWM (4 pin) than a 3 pin. I still say that if you're going to spend that kind of money then you should have the option to use a 4 pin over a 3 pin and they should have that available for the same price.


i am glad you are better off using 4 pin fans, that does not mean that 3pin fans which are cheap to make should be the same cost as 4 pin ( aka pwm ) if they are- great ! but the added r&d ( in the case of GTs i am sure is paid off ) and additional circuity both have an added cost

is it expensive ? - no

does that mean you get to dictate to whoever purchased the pwm fans at a far greater cost ( i actually have contacted nidec to determine this ) and generally quantity from nidec the price they can charge ??? no it doesnt

they bought it, they shipped it and they have to pay to store the extras -they decide how much they want to charge

another quote i will take apart for ease of replying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Getting closer! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just got off the phone with our soon to be USA reseller (Glen at Coolerguys.com) and he said that three things were going to happen with this new fan:
> 
> 1) The fan will include a 4 to 3 pin adapter. So it will not only work with 4 pin (PWM fan controllers), but also with 3 pin connectors
Click to expand...

this is good, but you dont need a " 3 pin " adapter to voltage control pwm fans ---- with that said that also does not mean that it is a good idea to voltage control any fan that has pwm- but this is another topic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> for Voltage Control freaks like "smart guy" - Mega Man. I had to put you out there as I am only giving you what you gave me in your last reply to my comment saying:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ?? You ever hear about voltage control?
> 
> 
> 
> Next time try not to be condescending and present things a little bit nicer and I will do the same&#8230;
Click to expand...

i am sorry you feel the need to try and make this into an epeen contest - it isnt

i am sorry you felt it was condescending -- it isnt

you assume i speak with emotion-- i dont. when i do i make it clear i am either speaking sarcasticly or joking ect. the fact is you made a FALSE statement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> What kind of 2150's do you have? Is it just a 3 pin fan or 4 pin (PWM) fan? I just received a sample 2150 that I believe is better than the Darkside's (DS) version selling for 22.95.The reason why I don't like _*the DS version is because you can't control the fan speed; it's a 3 pin.*_ I feel that if you're going to be selling a fan for that price, then you should have the ability to control the speed of the fan.
> 
> That's why I keep going back to *CoolerGuys.com.* Glen just sent me his only sample Nidec Servo *2150 PWM* fan and I like it. Sure it's the same grey blade, but it's what I need. I'm really surprised he had only one of their samples and gave it to me. Now I hope he doesn't go over $22.95, but I'm going to find out tomorrow.


that is false you can EASILY control the speed of the fan --- you dont want to use voltage control ( in your case it sounds like you dont want to buy a fan controller- which is perfectly fine. but dont make blanket statements that are false. )

we do have new people to pcs visit the site and learn from this site and while it is unlikely it is not unheard of stuff like this causing people to be mislead

-- i like both daz and coolerguys, before daz got the fans i think i am the one that found coolerguys

i bought 100 fans from them and as i have said repeatedly the customer service is epic,

daz has some things that cooler guys dont


----------



## PunkNugget

Well, thank you for clearing that up. About me not wanting to purchase a fan controller; I don't need it as I said before that I have one already built into my case. They can handle a total of 16 x 4 pin fans with a master control knob. Again the reason why is because I cannot use software (that some use) to control the Mobo to make those fan changes using a 3 pin. Neither can I use bios to set that up. Glad to know (that in your explanation of things) that it can still be done for Windows system setups.

On another note, this statement that you made is... "FALSE."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry you feel the need to try and make this into an epeen contest - it isnt
> 
> i am sorry you felt it was condescending -- it isnt
> 
> you assume i speak with emotion-- i dont. when i do i make it clear i am either speaking sarcasticly or joking ect.


Even making a point about not being sarcastic in your (still) demeaning way of putting it&#8230; is still sarcastic. So don't gimme that crap. I've been around the block too many time to know the difference&#8230;









But again, thank you for clearing up this whole 3 pin, 4 pin thing, so now I have more clarity&#8230;


----------



## texas_nightowl

Hey folks...pics to come, but I am a very late to the party Gentle Typhoon owner now. I actually bought 4 AP-53's (AP-15's) last fall but I kept putting off doing any work to my system. Until I got a CPU temp warning a few weeks ago now. Troubleshooting ensued and my H60 cooler is apparently dying/dead. So now I have a Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A cooler. I am using the TY147A fan that came with it, but all other fans have been replaced with my 4 AP-53's.

I have 2 as front intake, 1 as bottom intake, and 1 as rear exhaust. I am running them off the 2 CHA_FAN headers on my board using a splitter on each header. I am using ASUS Fan Xpert 2 and have them set to 50% at 45, 70% at 65 and 100% at 75...I may still tweak this.

To be honest, I love them. Even at the 50% (between 960-980 rpm), with other ambient noise (most notably a floor fan to keep me cool) I can hear only the very faintest of faint noise. And if I am using my PS3 or even if there is other ambient noise in the house, I can't hear them at all.

Anyway, I'm sorry I let the price and relative scarcity scare me off for so long. These are awesome.


----------



## doyll

ThermalBench (geggeg here) just posted his review of Dazmode Darkside Gentle Typhoon Black Edition 2150rpm (model number: D1225C12B6AP60) review. (aka Nidec Servo D1225C12B6AZ-00)
http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/

This is an all black Gentle Typhoon, and we all know what it is, so I'll say no more.


----------



## VSG

Thanks for the share, Doyll. I love these fans, and I really wish Scythe and Nidec never had a fallout. At $15 each, these would have been my go-to 120mm fans. Sadly I got into this hobby just as that ended and the prices went up!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> ThermalBench (geggeg here) just posted his review of Dazmode Darkside Gentle Typhoon Black Edition 2150rpm (model number: D1225C12B6AP60) review. (aka Nidec Servo D1225C12B6AZ-00)
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/
> 
> This is an all black Gentle Typhoon, and we all know what it is, so I'll say no more.


Too bad they're not the 2150rpm PWM fans available in China.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Too bad they're not the 2150rpm PWM fans available in China.


Daz said he would be getting the PWM versions done in the all black color scheme also, availability ~late Aug and pricing ~$24.99 USD if I am not mistaken.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks for the share, Doyll. I love these fans, and I really wish Scythe and Nidec never had a fallout. At $15 each, these would have been my go-to 120mm fans. Sadly I got into this hobby just as that ended and the prices went up!


I'm hoping in 6 months to a year their will be enough competition the prices will come back down.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm hoping in 6 months to a year their will be enough competition the prices will come back down.


Hopefully so. Between Cooler Guys, Dazmode, PPCs, Mayhems and Highflow (who have it listed but no stock) it is getting better.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Too bad they're not the 2150rpm PWM fans available in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Daz said he would be getting the PWM versions done in the all black color scheme also, availability ~late Aug and pricing ~$24.99 USD if I am not mistaken.
Click to expand...

If so, those would be your best rad fans ever.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If so, those would be your best rad fans ever.


doesn't paint on fans disturb airflow balance?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> doesn't paint on fans disturb airflow balance?


no if properly done.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If so, those would be your best rad fans ever.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't paint on fans disturb airflow balance?
Click to expand...

Paint? I got the impression these were made of the same stuff Nidec uses to make their highspeed GT's.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Paint? I got the impression these were made of the same stuff Nidec uses to make their highspeed GT's.


So better quality plastic?


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So better quality plastic?


Not necessarily. They are likely the same resin props as the lowspeed GTs but dyed or manufactured black. Daz's 2150s don't look painted and I would assume that the 2150 PWMs won't either.


----------



## VSG

Yeah these are not painted, I took a blade to one to test out after everything else was done.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Too bad they're not the 2150rpm PWM fans available in China.


I agree. And an integrated rubber dampener like the CM JetFlo would be really really sweet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If so, those would be your best rad fans ever.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't paint on fans disturb airflow balance?
Click to expand...

It does. Even properly done. But at this size it does not affect much when properly done. The larger fans ( nothing we would use in a pc. By large I am talking about truck sized fans used in high rise buildings for example) I balance out to the 0.25oz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Too bad they're not the 2150rpm PWM fans available in China.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And an integrated rubber dampener like the CM JetFlo would be really really sweet.
Click to expand...

Meh that would just add higher cost and I absolutely hate that rubber when mounting to a rad


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh that would just add higher cost and I absolutely hate that rubber when mounting to a rad


That rubber absorbs vibrations that the rad will amplify. To prevent that in GT I use rubber/silicon o-rings between the screw header and the rad, and then a neoprene gasket between the fan and the rad. With a good integrated rubber mount in the fan, I wouldn't have to.


----------



## Mega Man

if that noise bothers so much you can always buy fan gaskets, or in your case o rings - which does not add cost to those who dont want it, imo is better for everyone


----------



## Kokin

Hey everyone, I recently bought five PWM 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons from @Nguruthos7 which were also dyed black (blades) and painted white (frame). It is a polar opposite of my white bladed, black framed non-PWM 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons which will be pictured below.
My testing involves the RPM of an open fan (no rad/grill/air filter) and also on an XSPC EX120 rad. The results are very similar to @WHIMington's PWM 2150 GTs. I found that undervolting on these PWM GTs make the motor significantly noisy (buzzing/rattling) but PWM control (constant 12V) produces a smooth experience with little to no buzzing.

Test data and charts: *(Used with Asrock Z77-ITX & SpeedFan 4.49)*




*PWM 2150RPM GT to the left (B6ZPA44), non-PWM 2150RPM GT to the right (B6AP-00):*




*non-PWM only uses 3 wires, PWM has 4 wires:*




*Gentle Typhoons attached to an XSPC EX120 Rad (painted white):*






Spoiler: Unboxing photos from my phone:


----------



## ehume

Thanks for sharing the purchase info and the unboxing pics. +rep.


----------



## miklkit

Coolerguys will be getting PWM fans in 2 months or so? That is what I want for my case fan upgrade.


----------



## PunkNugget

It still puzzles me why a company like Nidec doesn't see this opportunity and start going after mass producing these fans as well as different shell and blade colors to meet the demand of what people want? I would think that a company as big as Performance PC's would jump on this as their is an obvious market for these fans. I love these fans like anybody else on here, but for color themed PC builds, Black & Gray (B&G) are very limiting to someone like myself.

Also, having to go through painting the blades and that whole taking apart, prepping, painting, (and at times rewiring) and reassembly process is a major pain and the fans never really comes out quite right and now are layered with paint that can possibly affect the performance of the blade over time. I've been through that process and it's not fun.

I finally caved in and found a company that makes the color schemed fans that are decent enough in their performance and quality. Once the build is finished (hopefully in a month or two) I'll post some pics.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> It still puzzles me why a company like Nidec doesn't see this opportunity...


They probably do but they, economically, have bigger fish to fry; high performance case fans are only a sliver of their business.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> ...the fans never really comes out quite right and now are layered with paint that can possibly affect the performance of the blade over time...


Dyeing the blades is better in this regard. One can both easily and affordably dye them black, green, blue, or red if they had the proper tools and supplies. Surprisingly, the frames are the most costly (time and $$) to mod when done this way.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> It still puzzles me why a company like Nidec doesn't see this opportunity and start going after mass producing these fans as well as different shell and blade colors to meet the demand of what people want? I would think that a company as big as Performance PC's would jump on this as their is an obvious market for these fans. I love these fans like anybody else on here, but for color themed PC builds, Black & Gray (B&G) are very limiting to someone like myself.


they would not make money and probably lose money

they dont care about consumers, they sell to OEMS only

make 5-10 per fan ( say usd ) and sell ~ 1000-2000 units per year

or make 2-3 and sell 100k + units per year ?

nidec sells motors

they are a motor company, fans are excessively minor portion of their portfolio

check out " wholesale only " sometime

as to perf pcs- they are getting on board they are stocking dazs fans ( which i am about to buy at least 20 for my nas and pfsense builds -- no fan controlers for the first time ---- ever they will be at 100% all the time lol think i will buy a aquaero lt though )


----------



## PunkNugget

Hey MegaMan,

I did have a clue about the Aquaero until I did a search for it. Nice fan controller, but for my new build and using the Origin PC Genesis case, it already has a fan controller. If it didn't would get this one. Very well made unit.


----------



## Mega Man

i love it, and would recommend not using any built in fan controller, i just wish ac made a lt version, i wouldnt mind paying 150-170ish for it ( they dont make aq6 lt, as it is far more costly then aq5 - the pcb is double layer iirc - adds a lot of cost )

as the margin on aq5lt is excessively low --

as it stand i will be buying pros and de-lcding them if i ever want to do this, --- but for my nas and pf sens builds i think i will just use 3 pin fans and 1 power adj - full speed


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love it, and would recommend not using any built in fan controller, i just wish ac made a lt version...


Why wouldn't you use a built in fan controller? I've been using a custom built one in my Hackinbeast for 3.5 years and has a dial control nob that works wonderfully. This new case has everything prewired with the control nob also built on top of the case. Also, all 16 - 4 pin connections work uniformly together with that one control nob. Also, I have a digital tachometer that can accurately pinpoint the rotation speed of the fans, so I can set them at the desired speed that I want to and leave it there. So again, why wouldn't you use something like this if it's already part of the case?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Why wouldn't you use a built in fan controller? I've been using a custom built one in my Hackinbeast for 3.5 years and has a dial control nob that works wonderfully. This new case has everything prewired with the control nob also built on top of the case. Also, all 16 - 4 pin connections work uniformly together with that one control nob. Also, I have a digital tachometer that can accurately pinpoint the rotation speed of the fans, so I can set them at the desired speed that I want to and leave it there. So again, why wouldn't you use something like this if it's already part of the case?


The built-in fan controllers have really come a long way, so it is actually more than enough for most consumers.

However, the Aquaero units are mainly targeted at the high-end watercooling enthusiasts, who want to control their fans/pumps/systems through software. It also takes in input from temperature sensors and flow meters, which can be used to adjust speeds of the fans and/or pump(s). You can even have a "kill switch" if your coolant temperature surpasses a certain threshold or if your flow drops below a certain point. This is all done automatically, no manual switches or buttons to fiddle with.


----------



## TK421

How can kokin get the fans in b/w? Dye by self or come with the color scheme?


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The built-in fan controllers have really come a long way, so it is actually more than enough for most consumers.
> 
> However, the Aquaero units are mainly targeted at the high-end watercooling enthusiasts, who want to control their fans/pumps/systems through software. It also takes in input from temperature sensors and flow meters, which can be used to adjust speeds of the fans and/or pump(s). You can even have a "kill switch" if your coolant temperature surpasses a certain threshold or if your flow drops below a certain point. This is all done automatically, no manual switches or buttons to fiddle with.


Thanks, good to know. If I ever need to know the temps of my coolant, then I have the Swiftech Maelstrom Dual Bay MCP355 Dual Pump w/temp display. I've been using it in my current machine for almost 3 years and it works just fine for me. If I ever need to run the fans a bit higher to get a few degrees lower I can just do it myself. Then check the temp display and make changes when needed, but typically don't unless I'm OC'ing something for rendering purposes. Again, thanks for the input&#8230;


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Thanks, good to know. If I ever need to know the temps of my coolant, then I have the Swiftech Maelstrom Dual Bay MCP355 Dual Pump w/temp display. I've been using it in my current machine for almost 3 years and it works just fine for me. If I ever need to run the fans a bit higher to get a few degrees lower I can just do it myself. Check the display and make changes when needed, but typically don't unless I'm OC'ing something for rendering purposes. Again, thanks for the input&#8230;


I agree with your methods since I use the same things. My 3-pin GTs are actually just tied to a 5V line from my PSU since that's more than enough to cool everything even when gaming.

I can't justify getting an Aquaero only to use it for PWM control for my new PWM GTs. I'm planning on just controlling my pump and GTs via a Swiftech PWM splitter for now until the EK Ascendacy controller comes out. Here's a link to the test thread if you're interested: OCN Testing Thread


----------



## wholeeo

I'm almost ashamed to ask but what purpose do those 4 pin molex connectors that come with GT-15s serve? My assumption has always been to power the fans from the PSU and disregarding the use of the 3 pin connector. When using these molex connectors the fans will run at 100% with no voltage control correct? At the moment I have 19 GT-15s all voltage controlled by my mobo headers as I've never been fond of fan controllers.

Can I use the 4 pin molex connectors to power these fans via my PSU while still maintaining voltage control via my motherboard headers?


----------



## Nukemaster

Voltage control does not happen when using the 4-pin LP4/molex adapters because you power supply voltage is fixed.

the PWM version of the other hand would be able to get 12 volts from the power supply and the pwm signal from your board(PWM splitters tend to be good for at least 5 fans with passive adapters).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Voltage control does not happen when using the 4-pin LP4/molex adapters because you power supply voltage is fixed.
> 
> the PWM version of the other hand would be able to get 12 volts from the power supply and the pwm signal from your board(PWM splitters tend to be good for at least 5 fans with passive adapters).


Thanks, that's what I figured but I guess I needed some clarification.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I figured but I guess I needed some clarification.


While I have not used this, I have heard good things about this PWM to voltage converter.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm almost ashamed to ask but what purpose do those 4 pin molex connectors that come with GT-15s serve? My assumption has always been to power the fans from the PSU and disregarding the use of the 3 pin connector. When using these molex connectors the fans will run at 100% with no voltage control correct? At the moment I have 19 GT-15s all voltage controlled by my mobo headers as I've never been fond of fan controllers.
> 
> Can I use the 4 pin molex connectors to power these fans via my PSU while still maintaining voltage control via my motherboard headers?


The molex connectors are useful if:


You run out of spare motherboard fan headers.
You want to daisy chain multiple fans together or another device running from a molex cable.
The fans you use (and this is an issue with the high rpm Gentle Typhoons) have too much current draw for the motherboard header to handle.
You can use either the fan header or the motherboard header (at least for the Gentle Typhoons 2150 rpm and under). You are correct that the molex does not offer any control of voltage.

As far as all 19 fans being controlled by motherboard headers, you should be ok, so long as you do not daisy chain too many to a fan header (1A each - so I'd say, no more than 8 AP15s - probably less).

I should note that it is technically possible to run a 5V connection through a molex (there are some mods that can do this).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> While I have not used this, I have heard good things about this PWM to voltage converter.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004


That fan hub doesn't offer as good control as you might think.

Give this a read:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515073/phanteks-pwm-controller-results-with-gentle-typhoon-ap15/0_100

Basically because the Gentle Typhoon is so power efficient, it's ramping up pretty quickly on the fan curve.

I think that voltage is probably the best way to keep the fans undervolted as they seem pretty linear to me when I use my motherboard headers. I like the idea that Phanteks made with the fan hub, but the implementation definitely needs work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hey everyone, I recently bought five PWM 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons from @Nguruthos7 which were also dyed black (blades) and painted white (frame). It is a polar opposite of my white bladed, black framed non-PWM 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons which will be pictured below. If you are interested in buying PWM GTs from him, they are listed on Ebay for a fair price (Taobao price+overseas shipping).
> 
> My testing involves the RPM of an open fan (no rad/grill/air filter) and also on an XSPC EX120 rad. The results are very similar to @WHIMington's PWM 2150 GTs. I found that undervolting on these PWM GTs make the motor significantly noisy (buzzing/rattling) but PWM control (constant 12V) produces a smooth experience with little to no buzzing.


Thanks for that. +Rep.

I suspect that these are the ultimate fans basically - PWM controlled so they are fast when you need them. Out of curiosity though, do they undervolt well (ex: no clicking noises)? I know they are PWM and often PWM fans don't undervolt well, but I am interested to find out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> *$28.96 + 5.95 = $34.91 each* is a "fair" price? Really? This is for the regular Black & Gray (B&G) fans that I see pictured in that eBay listing? Thanks anyway, but I'm going to wait for the PWM B&G fans when Glen (at CoolerGuys.com) sells them in the next 8 to 12 weeks from now. They're going to be quite a few dollars cheaper&#8230;


If anyone wants to know, Dazmode claims that he will be selling Gentle Typhoons as well with PWM later this year.


----------



## Nukemaster

CrazyElf,

Thanks for the link.

I did not know this thing was that bad with low lowered fans. I guess you could eat some power with a resistor to change the curve, but that is rather wasteful.

They should make the unit user adjustable to fix this issue.

I was hoping it was a switching regulated version of something like this.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18421145


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I should note that it is technically possible to run a 5V connection through a molex (there are some mods that can do this).


My 3-pin GTs are currently running on 5V line from my PSU. Easiest way is to just switch the 12V (yellow wire) and 5V (red wire) on a molex-to-3-pin adapter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I suspect that these are the ultimate fans basically - PWM controlled so they are fast when you need them. Out of curiosity though, do they undervolt well (ex: no clicking noises)? I know they are PWM and often PWM fans don't undervolt well, but I am interested to find out.


The PWM GTs don't undervolt well at all, at least on my motherboard's fan header. When going below 12V, the motor starts to make a buzzing/grinding sound. I recommend sticking to 12V and using PWM to control the PWM GTs.

However, I have not tested it on a fan controller yet. I do have a Bitfenix Recon I can try with, but the "PWM-style" of voltage control wasn't great on my 3-pin GTs as it would ramp up and down. It was annoying setting a fan to 900RPM and having it go between 800~1000RPM, the motor ramp up noise drove me nuts!


----------



## Nukemaster

Toss switch and you can jump from 5 to 12 volts at will.

I am happy with my voltage control setup, but a switch may be a good option for someone who wants quiet and performance at the flick of a switch.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I couldnt get mine to start with only 5v, minimum was 7v for my ap-30s


----------



## Mega Man

Aquaero onry! ... ONRY!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Hi guys. I have had my GTs for 3 years now and lately 2 fans have started clicking. I had one fail on me about 1 year ago and was able to temporally fix it and then it just failed completely making very hard motor noise. Now from time to time i hear a click click coming from one fan. I run them @ 7v. Increasing speed just increases the clicking frequency.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Hi guys. I have had my GTs for 3 years now and lately 2 fans have started clicking. I had one fail on me about 1 year ago and was able to temporally fix it and then it just failed completely making very hard motor noise. Now from time to time i hear a click click coming from one fan. I run them @ 7v. Increasing speed just increases the clicking frequency.


ball bearings I would say. replacing it should fix. the trick is: I don´t known of any place that sell those ball bearings used....would love to known.

perhaps we can try a generic one (non-Nidec). That would involve take precise measurements of the ones in the GTs. Something like this but with the correct size:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-100PCS-4-13-5mm-Shielded-Micro-Mini-Small-Wheel-Ball-Bearings-624Z-80024-NEW-/321806285223


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Is the GT are "demountable" easily ?
I saw a snap ring, just removing the fins and the fan can be dismantled easily ?
No problem for reassembly ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> ball bearings I would say. replacing it should fix.


@ZealotKi11er, this or try lubricating it. A single drop of sewing machine oil on the retaining ring and shaft will do it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys. I have identified identical ball bearings to GTs on a major current brand of fans. I am in touch to see if we can get spare parts from this manufacturer. If so that would be a source for ball bearing for us


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is the GT are "demountable" easily ?
> I saw a snap ring, just removing the fins and the fan can be dismantled easily ?
> No problem for reassembly ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Use a heat gun. The blades will come right off.

See the following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Although this isn't exactly water-cooling, I bet the water-cooling crew uses more Gentle Typhoons than anyone else. If you want to remove your fan blades to dye or paint them you don't need any tools besides a heatgun. Use a heatgun on low on the front of the fan. Heating the center and the sides of the hub. You should just easily be able to slide the fan blades off the hub after the glue starts to let go. No messing with c-clips or need to lube the shafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-39.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I just rewarm the hub and slide the blades back on. All the glue stays on the hub from my experience. They are quite secure afterward.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys. I have identified identical ball bearings to GTs on a major current brand of fans. I am in touch to see if we can get spare parts from this manufacturer. If so that would be a source for ball bearing for us


Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that Nidec itself makes the bearings?
http://www.nidec.com/en-NA/product/fan/keyword/?q=Ball%20Bearings&btnKeyword=recommend

Of course, Nidec also sells ball bearings to a lot of other organizations, so it could be that.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Use a heat gun. The blades will come right off.
> 
> See the following:
> They've fallen out of production after Scythe ended the agreement. Nidec still has the blueprints, but it looks like custom orders for the 92mm have fallen.
> 
> Apart from Taobao (you'd have to find an agent), a similar fan might be the 92mm Deltas.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-delta-92mm.html?initiative_id=SB_20150725160730&site=glo&SortType=price_asc&shipCountry=ca&SearchText=delta+92mm
> 
> I can only recommend similar industrial fans. I believe that San Ace makes 92mm fans as well.
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that Nidec itself makes the bearings?
> http://www.nidec.com/en-NA/product/fan/keyword/?q=Ball%20Bearings&btnKeyword=recommend
> 
> Of course, Nidec also sells ball bearings to a lot of other organizations, so it could be that.


Yes they do. But they don't sell as replacement parts to us or small shops like dazmode, so we need either those parts from someone else that got from them or an exact match even if made by a different manufacturer.

right now I have two GTs on the shelve for lack of replacement ball bearings (and two e-clips two







)


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Nidec still has the blueprints, but it looks like custom orders for the 92mm have fallen.


I have been entertaining the idea of 3D-printing Gentle Typhoon fan blades and putting into a smaller or larger fan than 120 mm.
A problem is that fans need very strong plastic, so they would have to be printed with plastic filaments reinforced with fibreglass or carbon fibre
and perhaps heat-treated afterwards to fuse the laid filaments better to prevent delamination.

From what I can see from studying the blades, the profile of a blade is the same throughout its length except at the very base and tip.
Each blade is swept so that each point where the back of a blade meets a spoke, it does so at the same angle at every point of the edge.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes they do. But they don't sell as replacement parts to us or small shops like dazmode, so we need either those parts from someone else that got from them or an exact match even if made by a different manufacturer.
> 
> right now I have two GTs on the shelve for lack of replacement ball bearings (and two e-clips two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Solved the e-clip problem some weeks ago. I've also just noticed the GT bearings are used in the NMB-MAT 4715 range as well.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Solved the e-clip problem some weeks ago. I've also just noticed the GT bearings are used in the NMB-MAT 4715 range as well.


Yeah I known there is a bunch of 5/32 e-clips out there. It is just that is not easy to buy down here. Most vendors in amazon for example don't send to Brazil. As to the ball bearing do you have a vendor selling those? can you link it?


----------



## Himo5

I'm just saying the 8x3.5x3.2mm bearings on my NMB-MAT 4715 120x38mm fans are interchangeable with the bearings on all my 120mm GTs and that while you'll not find GTs on Ebay, for example, you will still find plenty of 4715s for sale at reasonable prices. Even if it's not a matter of buying fans to scavenge for parts it still implies there is nothing particularly special about GT bearings, which you are likely to find on any fan using ball bearings on a 3.2mm spindle.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Findecanor*
> 
> I have been entertaining the idea of 3D-printing Gentle Typhoon fan blades and putting into a smaller or larger fan than 120 mm.
> A problem is that fans need very strong plastic, so they would have to be printed with plastic filaments reinforced with fibreglass or carbon fibre
> and perhaps heat-treated afterwards to fuse the laid filaments better to prevent delamination.
> 
> From what I can see from studying the blades, the profile of a blade is the same throughout its length except at the very base and tip.
> Each blade is swept so that each point where the back of a blade meets a spoke, it does so at the same angle at every point of the edge.


They use a special Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene + Polybutylene Terephthalate resin for the blades. I think it might come (and this is pure speculation) from a company called Kitamura Chemicals.

Actually, from 3D printing the blades, there is one other huge problem. You have to perfectly balance them.

All Gentle Typhoons, and all other industrial fans are perfectly balanced.

Look at this image:


Note the very thin red resin - that's the stuff that balances the fan. It's one of the reasons why I am reluctant to recommend painting the fan, it might ruin the balance of the fan, that and paint can make the blades more brittle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Solved the e-clip problem some weeks ago. I've also just noticed the GT bearings are used in the NMB-MAT 4715 range as well.


Bearing manufacturing is Nidec's core competency, more so than fans. I think if you look around, you'll probably find the Gentle Typhoon bearings on several other industrial fans.

In some regards, it still is special - they've managed to fit a bearing normally for 38mm fans onto a 25mm thick fan, hence it's good performance.

Check Delta fans (which often use NMB bearings) and other NMB fans. They probably also use the 38mm bearing. San Ace I would imagine probably uses their own company bearings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yeah I known there is a bunch of 5/32 e-clips out there. It is just that is not easy to buy down here. Most vendors in amazon for example don't send to Brazil. As to the ball bearing do you have a vendor selling those? can you link it?


I get the feeling it will be harder for us non-Americans to get it.

Probably one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw=3mm+circlip&_sacat=&_ex_kw=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_sop=12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true

This one seems most like it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100Pcs-3mm-Retaining-Ring-Snap-Ring-Circlip-A-/291290836179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d2496cd3

Try ebay Brazil. They ought to ship, since it's going overseas either way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Hi guys. I have had my GTs for 3 years now and lately 2 fans have started clicking. I had one fail on me about 1 year ago and was able to temporally fix it and then it just failed completely making very hard motor noise. Now from time to time i hear a click click coming from one fan. I run them @ 7v. Increasing speed just increases the clicking frequency.


Your best bet, IMO, would be 3 in 1 motor oil:
http://www.3inone.com/products/motor-oil/

$5 + HST at a Canadian Tire near you. Shop around - you might find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I'm just saying the 8x3.5x3.2mm bearings on my NMB-MAT 4715 120x38mm fans are interchangeable with the bearings on all my 120mm GTs and that while you'll not find GTs on Ebay, for example, you will still find plenty of 4715s for sale at reasonable prices. Even if it's not a matter of buying fans to scavenge for parts it still implies there is nothing particularly special about GT bearings, which you are likely to find on any fan using ball bearings on a 3.2mm spindle.


Ah got what you mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> They use a special Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene + Polybutylene Terephthalate resin for the blades. I think it might come (and this is pure speculation) from a company called Kitamura Chemicals.
> 
> Actually, from 3D printing the blades, there is one other huge problem. You have to perfectly balance them.
> 
> All Gentle Typhoons, and all other industrial fans are perfectly balanced.
> 
> Look at this image:
> 
> 
> Note the very thin red resin - that's the stuff that balances the fan. It's one of the reasons why I am reluctant to recommend painting the fan, it might ruin the balance of the fan, that and paint can make the blades more brittle.
> Bearing manufacturing is Nidec's core competency, more so than fans. I think if you look around, you'll probably find the Gentle Typhoon bearings on several other industrial fans.
> 
> In some regards, it still is special - they've managed to fit a bearing normally for 38mm fans onto a 25mm thick fan, hence it's good performance.
> 
> Check Delta fans (which often use NMB bearings) and other NMB fans. They probably also use the 38mm bearing. San Ace I would imagine probably uses their own company bearings.
> I get the feeling it will be harder for us non-Americans to get it.
> 
> Probably one of these:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw=3mm+circlip&_sacat=&_ex_kw=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_sop=12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true
> 
> This one seems most like it:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100Pcs-3mm-Retaining-Ring-Snap-Ring-Circlip-A-/291290836179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d2496cd3
> 
> Try ebay Brazil. They ought to ship, since it's going overseas either way.
> Your best bet, IMO, would be 3 in 1 motor oil:
> http://www.3inone.com/products/motor-oil/
> 
> $5 + HST at a Canadian Tire near you. Shop around - you might find it cheaper elsewhere.


Thanks for the links and good idea. But now I am a bit confused. Your link are for 3 mm snap rings and I though the closer to the GTs rings were 4 mm or 5/32. I can find both on ebay but which one is the closer to the GTs; 3 mm, 4 mm, 5/32? These last two are almost identical I would say since that would be 0.1575 and 0.1563 inches.

Yeah with the fans coming from Daz now all black make the mod a lot easier since black blades is a safe harbor for mods. You can keep the blade black and paint just the frame to fit your build. Personally I am waiting for the PWM version to pull the trigger on another batch of GTs.


----------



## Findecanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> They use a special Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene + Polybutylene Terephthalate resin for the blades. I think it might come (and this is pure speculation) from a company called Kitamura Chemicals.


The plastic Nidec is using in the GT is SPS, according to the data sheet. I mentioned that a couple of pages back. It is technically based on polystyrene, but different from PS, HiPS and ABS.
Almost all high-end fans are made from plastics reinforced with fibreglass though and I think that the GT's is too. Noctua uses fibreglass-reinforced nylon. Most others use PBT (polybutylene terephtalate).

The problem with printing SPS or PBT is that those have high melting points. When printing fibre-reinforced filament the nozzle has to be steel because the fibres are slightly abrasive. Thankfully, there are quite a few shops who do print carbon fibre-reinforced filament though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Actually, from 3D printing the blades, there is one other huge problem. You have to perfectly balance them.


Indeed. The texture would also be a bit grainy, and I wonder if that would have an effect.


----------



## Himo5

They are definitely 3mm External Circlips and it's definitely worth your while to get a pair of 3-10mm External Circlip Pliers to get them off with and the hollow handle of a 0-0.8mm Pin Vice to put them on with.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> They are definitely 3mm External Circlips and it's definitely worth your while to get a pair of 3-10mm External Circlip Pliers to get them off with and the hollow handle of a 0-0.8mm Pin Vice to put them on with.


thks for the confirmation. Never order spare parts as yet. Yep, I do have those mate. Been painting Gts for a while with good results


----------



## nado4ilhas

the gentle typhoon ap 45 is so quiet as gentle typhoon ap 15?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> the gentle typhoon ap 45 is so quiet as gentle typhoon ap 15?


The middle one is the AP-15.

The whole list is here.

I have forgotten what the AP-45 is.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> the gentle typhoon ap 45 is so quiet as gentle typhoon ap 15?


It's a little louder than the 1850 rpm AP15, as it's 300 rpm or so faster. Remember, sound is a 6th degree function, so doubling the rpm will be about 64x or ~18db louder, although the human ear will perceive it as less (10db is perceived as 2x as loud).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The middle one is the AP-15.
> The whole list is here.
> I have forgotten what the AP-45 is.


The AP45 is just another model number of the 2150 rpm variant:
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Typhoon-2150RPM-58-3CFM-D1225C12B6AP-45/dp/B00MH727E6

Note that this is not the PWM version - just normal 3 pin.

With the Scythe contract now over, the AP numbers are now all over the place I am afraid. Each reflects a custom order.

The one wanted the most by most people here, a PWM 2150 rpm however is also the one that is the hardest to come by.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gentle-Typhoon-2150RPM-PWM-fan-/271954794604?hash=item3f51c4d86c

Expensive with shipping and customs, although if you order several, you may be able to reduce the shipping fees.

Alternatively, if a cheaper PWM fan that is almost as good is desired:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-DC-12V-0-52A-Server-Cooling-Fan-Sanyo-Denki-109R1212H1011-120X120X38mm-Server-Square-Fan/518335_1089036401.html

4 pin PWM version of San Ace 109R1212H1011. Pretty good fan. It's 20% off right now at $21.59 USD (Aliexpress is usually shipping included) for 2 fans.

As has been discussed elsewhere, Cooler Guys.com is probably the place to get the non-pwm version:
http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The middle one is the AP-15.
> The whole list is here.
> I have forgotten what the AP-45 is.
> 
> 
> 
> The AP45 is just another model number of the 2150 rpm variant... With the Scythe contract now over, the AP numbers are now all over the place I am afraid.
Click to expand...

Been working on this for a while, should help when referencing fan models.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qbdJ-wmFOsXZSFpGMSgf5JO2aOLdlnkKFDkY6vl1NIg/pubhtml



I will ask @reaper~ to update the OP with it if people are in agreement.

Edit: Changed frame size. If anyone can't view the full sheet, let me know.


----------



## tsrtg

You can add ZP-40 to the list of "Past Name(s)/OEM" for 1850rpm fans, because that is what you get if you order 1850rpm PWM fan from taobao.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsrtg*
> 
> You can add ZP-40 to the list of "Past Name(s)/OEM" for 1850rpm fans, because that is what you get if you order 1850rpm PWM fan from taobao.


Updated. Thank you


----------



## CrazyElf

Likewise, AP-00 is sometimes used for the 2150 rpm variant, non-PWM though:



This may be of value too:
http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#

Click on the image that says "servo" and hover your mouse over each letter and number. It will give you different options.


----------



## Nguruthos7

Thanks, CrazyElf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Likewise, AP-00 is sometimes used for the 2150 rpm variant, non-PWM though..


AP-00 only refers to mechanical/functional and monitoring customization and not the actual model (rpm). The "6" is what designates the speed of 2150 rpm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> This may be of value too:
> http://www.nidecamerica.com/partnumbers.htm#
> 
> Click on the image that says "servo" and hover your mouse over each letter and number. It will give you different options.


This information was already in the embedded spreadsheet.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Alternatively, if a cheaper PWM fan that is almost as good is desired:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-DC-12V-0-52A-Server-Cooling-Fan-Sanyo-Denki-109R1212H1011-120X120X38mm-Server-Square-Fan/518335_1089036401.html
> 
> 4 pin PWM version of San Ace 109R1212H1011. Pretty good fan. It's 20% off right now at $21.59 USD (Aliexpress is usually shipping included) for 2 fans.


If you are willing to put the plug on yourself (there are two ways of doing this) you can buy one here. They are an international company, known as Premier and Farnell in non-USA countries. I have also seen the something similar to the 109R1212H1011 available for $5 on a surplus site. Can't find it now.

I like the 2150 GT though. I have 4. They are quiet, quieter when downvolted. They are quieter that the San Ace fans. I have 2 9G1212H101's that I have converted to 9G1212H101's; and two 109R1212H1011's. They are comparable to each other, but not to Gentle Typhoons. There is a reason for GT's.


----------



## FreeElectron

Who is currently selling the Nidec Servo D1225C (Previously known as Gentle Typhoons) 1850 and 2150 models?
I bought some 1150 and 1850 models but their quality feels kind of low compared to other companies like Noctua. Are there different manufacturers with better quality?


----------



## Mega Man

I don't know what you mean previously. . They (nidec) still own the name gentle typhoon.

Nor do I know what you mean lower quality


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know what you mean previously. . They (nidec) still own the name gentle typhoon.
> 
> Nor do I know what you mean lower quality



I meant that they were previously branded and sold by Scythe. which is(was) no longer the case (for a while?). Regardless, naming doesn't matter really.
Regarding the lower quality part. Some of the fans started making some noise (rattling like) after some time. And some of the fans arrived having issues (noise, broken or not working). I have bought 11 1150 fans and 20 1850s using only 9 1150sand 18 1850s because the rest of the fans had issues. Returning damaged fans is not an option because the shipping cost will be higher than the fans' cost.
So, i am asking are there any other manufacturers that manufacture the D1225C but with better quality. as i remember reading somewhere (probably here) that not all of the D1225C were manufactured in the same country. I already have ones that are made in Vietnam and ones that are made in Indonesia.

_Edited Note:
By "manufacturers" i meant different manufacturing standards NOT different manufacturing companies._


----------



## ehume

Nidec has always made the Gentle Typhoon. Scythe only sold them for awhile. These days you get stuff that has been shipped back and forth across the world.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nidec has always made the Gentle Typhoon. Scythe only sold them for awhile. These days you get stuff that has been shipped back and forth across the world.


Regardless of the naming..
Where can i find a better quality Nidec Servo D1225C 2150 or 1850 rpm models?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Regardless of the naming..
> Where can i find a better quality Nidec Servo D1225C 2150 or 1850 rpm models?


Regardless of how many times you ask, the answer is the same. Nidec is the only company making these fans. As far as I know all are made to the same standards, so all are same quality.

ehume posted link to this in a pdf from Nidec sometime ago. I just copied this code section and converted it into a jpg


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know what you mean previously. . They (nidec) still own the name gentle typhoon.
> 
> Nor do I know what you mean lower quality


I have seen some GTs (both Nidec and Scythe branded) on Chinese site AliExpress. On the picture they look genuine, but you never know, they can put any picture they want, but send send you something else.

Also Indonesian factory was closed and moved to Vietnam, since Jan 2015, so theoretically you should not see any new Indonesian branded fans unless they are fake.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the only ones that are different as far as I know are the high speed. AP 29,30,and 31 I think.. Pretty sure they are the only ones with nidec servo labels instead of scythe


----------



## Mega Man

All gt fans have nidec stickers

Just look through this thread


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All gt fans have nidec stickers
> 
> Just look through this thread


That is correct. I meant Scythe retail boxes earlier.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Regardless of how many times you ask, the answer is the same. Nidec is the only company making these fans. As far as I know all are made to the same standards, so all are same quality.
> 
> ehume posted link to this in a pdf from Nidec sometime ago. I just copied this code section and converted it into a jpg


Post edited clarifying any misunderstanding.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Also Indonesian factory was closed and moved to Vietnam, since Jan 2015 . . . .


Source? I'd like to read it, if it's in English.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Source? I'd like to read it, if it's in English.


I'm authorized reseller, that is why I know, not because I read it online.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Source? I'd like to read it, if it's in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm authorized reseller, that is why I know, not because I read it online.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Any notion of why they made the move? And where do they make the impeller?


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Interesting. Any notion of why they made the move? And where do they make the impeller?


I don't know. I was simply informed that from now on GTs will be coming from brand new, ultra modern factory they just opened (back then). I replied 'Noted" and that was the end of conversation.


----------



## FreeElectron

Do the black painted typhoons have any different characteristics from the original ones?
Does painting them black affect their noise, air pressure or air flow?
Does the Gentle Typhoon 2150 have any issues running at low rpms (around 1100 rpm) like clicking noise for example?


----------



## Mega Man

Painting is never the go to choice when it comes to fans. If done properly it is fine.

The black ones daz/ppc has are not painted however


----------



## smithydan

Anyone experience on the PWM AP15s that are now available, are they performing just as good?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Painting is never the go to choice when it comes to fans. If done properly it is fine.
> 
> The black ones daz/ppc has are not painted however


Not painted?
Are they identical to the original ones then (No performance or noise differences)?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Anyone experience on the PWM AP15s that are now available, are they performing just as good?


I have not heard they are avail yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Painting is never the go to choice when it comes to fans. If done properly it is fine.
> 
> The black ones daz/ppc has are not painted however
> 
> 
> 
> Not painted?
> Are they identical to the original ones then (No performance or noise differences)?
Click to expand...

Afaik.
I know they are not painted


----------



## VSG

Daz has the PWM 1850 RPM models on sale already, and some others have it too. I have a few of them here myself!


----------



## Mega Man

I must be thinking 2150 idk lol


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Daz has the PWM 1850 RPM models on sale already, and some others have it too. I have a few of them here myself!


So whats you analysis on them? Thanks.

These are the ones I am talking about @Mega Man


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> So whats you analysis on them? Thanks.
> 
> These are the ones I am talking about @Mega Man


I haven't tested all of them yet but so far it looks good. RPM to RPM there is no difference between these or the 3 pin voltage controlled versions which makes sense, and I mostly have to test for the PWM duty cycle and the RPM response curves. I will post some info in here when done.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I haven't tested all of them yet but so far it looks good. RPM to RPM there is no difference between these or the 3 pin voltage controlled versions which makes sense, and I mostly have to test for the PWM duty cycle and the RPM response curves. I will post some info in here when done.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


Here it is:



The fans were mounted on a Swiftech MCR120 QP rad, and I had tested out 3 in total. Don't mind the noise and airflow curves in there as there is no context provided to interpret it directly. The rated RPM specs were 550-1850 RPM and these do just as advertized.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> The fans were mounted on a Swiftech MCR120 QP rad, and I had tested out 3 in total. Don't mind the noise and airflow curves in there as there is no context provided to interpret it directly. The rated RPM specs were 550-1850 RPM and these do just as advertized.


Nice VSG. Thank you. Subjectively did you notice any difference in the sound signature of the PWM versus the regular voltage regulates one?

For those asking about the black GTs they are not painted. They came all black straight from the Nidec factory;


----------



## VSG

I did not notice any difference really, and at $20 they are an attractive buy I feel. $5 more than what the old AP-15s went for on average, but now in all black and PWM flavor.

These are not painted, but I think the modmymods black/white version has a painted impeller from the pics I saw. Not 100% sure though!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I did not notice any difference really, and at $20 they are an attractive buy I feel. $5 more than what the old AP-15s went for on average, but now in all black and PWM flavor.
> 
> These are not painted, but I think the modmymods black/white version has a painted impeller from the pics I saw. Not 100% sure though!


Yep. Just checked modmymods. Not only the prices are higher but they explicitly state they are custom painted. The adhesive circle on the back of the fan hub is custom made too and a hint of the paint job as well as the reflex on the fan blades painted white.

Fully agree on the price. Not bad at all around 20 bucks since even when Nidec was in partner with Schyte gt ap15 were found at around 17 or 18 on Frozencpu. A good deal having pwm version all black for 20. These would be my go to fans from now on if I ever found time again to build customs PCs....


----------



## Mega Man

not to mention the extra expense of pwm option


----------



## smithydan

Thanks @geggeg, I was just reading your review on the 2150 version and then came here to see you post the 1850, so back to your site I went.

So based upon you ear which has a better sound profile the GTs or Vardars?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Thanks @geggeg, I was just reading your review on the 2150 version and then came here to see you post the 1850, so back to your site I went.
> 
> So based upon you ear which has a better sound profile the GTs or Vardars?


I have both and to me the GTs sound better (in the way that is less invasive that the Vardar). But this is highly subjective in the sense that is my perception of the sound signature of the fans over the same rad in the same pc.


----------



## VSG

What Gabz said, not only is it subjective from person to person but the particular restriction also changes the sound signature. I personally like the Vardars at higher speeds and the GTs at lower speed but the variation of preference is why I don't talk about this in the reviews. In my main rig there isn't a single 120mm fan on a rad so it is a moot point for me


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I have both and to me the GTs sound better (in the way that is less invasive that the Vardar). But this is highly subjective in the sense that is my perception of the sound signature of the fans over the same rad in the same pc.


Thanks, which GTs you have 1850 or 2150?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What Gabz said, not only is it subjective from person to person but the particular restriction also changes the sound signature. I personally like the Vardars at higher speeds and the GTs at lower speed but the variation of preference is why I don't talk about this in the reviews. In my main rig there isn't a single 120mm fan on a rad so it is a moot point for me


No problem thanks.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Thanks, which GTs you have 1850 or 2150?
> No problem thanks.


I got ap 15 nd ap14 which means 1450 and 1850 rpm models.


----------



## g.androider

I just found a spare (pair) of AP-29, and in the need of decent air-cooler that can be paired with them.
Budget maximum of US$ 100.

Need any recommendation whether I should buy an air-cooler with dedicated fan (such as: Noctua NH-D14 or Phanteks etc.) OR buy other air cooler and pair them with the AP-29's.

This air-cooler is for my old-PC of i5 2500K.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> I just found a spare (pair) of AP-29, and in the need of decent air-cooler that can be paired with them.
> Budget maximum of US$ 100.
> 
> Need any recommendation whether I should buy an air-cooler with dedicated fan (such as: Noctua NH-D14 or Phanteks etc.) OR buy other air cooler and pair them with the AP-29's.
> 
> This air-cooler is for my old-PC of i5 2500K.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You can get the Noctua NH-D15 with its fans and use them for the CPU. You don't need the GTs for air.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> I just found a spare (pair) of AP-29, and in the need of decent air-cooler that can be paired with them.
> Budget maximum of US$ 100.
> 
> Need any recommendation whether I should buy an air-cooler with dedicated fan (such as: Noctua NH-D14 or Phanteks etc.) OR buy other air cooler and pair them with the AP-29's.
> 
> This air-cooler is for my old-PC of i5 2500K.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


The best air-coolers -- worthy of those fans -- are all but one 140mm heatsinks. The exception is the Scythe Ninja. I just did a review of that heatsink on Overclockers (not OCN). Cut out your rear grill, and a second AP-29 as a pull fan on the heatsink will also exhaust your case. See item 2 in my sig. Also, convert your two AP-29's to PWM. See item 9 in may sig.

Otherwise, you can go AiO with those demons.


----------



## baii

Any suggestion for damping the vibration when mount on rad, my cheap itx case hum when ap14 on low rpm. They are now on nylon screw and washer, which doesn't help that much. Ordered some sorbothane on the way.
Any budget diy option you guys have?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> Any suggestion for damping the vibration when mount on rad, my cheap itx case hum when ap14 on low rpm. They are now on nylon screw and washer, which doesn't help that much. Ordered some sorbothane on the way.
> Any budget diy option you guys have?


http://shop.xs-pc.com/index.php?action=search&keyword=Radiator+Gasket

these work great and can be found relatively cheap in US.


----------



## ehume

Darkside 1850 PWM


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Darkside 1850 PWM


Those are darn sexy! Have you had a chance to test them yet? On say...a Ninja 4? Do you plan to test the Fuma?


----------



## ehume

Scythe no longer makes those.

The Scythe rep tells me the Fuma is not available yet. I will try to get them tested, but the review will be on Overclockers.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Scythe no longer makes those.
> 
> The Scythe rep tells me the Fuma is not available yet. I will try to get them tested, but the review will be on Overclockers.


But Nidec is making the PWM GTs for Darkside, right?


----------



## Mega Man

Correct


----------



## baii

Gt make awful high pitch sound when pulling through most kind of grill/mesh at real close proximity, is that wia and a consent?

I also try a fan gasket between heatsink and pushing gt, and that make a hum. No hum when directly on heatsink, sound normal?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I came across the noise too. I am only using pull config for my setup that uses a aquachanger 240 If theres ay other opinions or fixes I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## baii

Gave up on the gts, mounted them to a vga cooler, morpheus, tonight. man those thing is a beast in performance, but Damn, it hum, it resonate. Take out the hum, it resonates, take out the resonate, it hums. Just too troublesome, slap 2 ty147a on,slight less performance since the cooler opt for 120 fan but it just works with no bloody noise.


----------



## FireflyHM

Anyone seen these before? Taken off taobao. The shape of the blades look really weird.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireflyHM*
> 
> Anyone seen these before? Taken off taobao. The shape of the blades look really weird.


just the angles, you can find other photo that look similar.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Hey guys, I apologize if this has been answered, but I'm not good at sifting to a rather tame amount of photos. I was wondering if anyone could show me how to wire a 4 pin molex adapter for this Nidec GT 3 pin fan. I can't figure it out for the life of me


----------



## Mega Man

serious question you mean the fat 4 pin that connect direct to cpu ? i assume you mean 3 pin fan




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ARacoma9999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> serious question you mean the fat 4 pin that connect direct to cpu ? i assume you mean 3 pin fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, your assumption was correct. I plugged it into the mobo 3 pin fan header before and it started for a little, then stopped for good and I haven't gotten it to power up again since. I'll see if I did anything in BIOS


----------



## Mega Man

most come with a 4 pin to fan adapter , you can try that it is possible your pc is using voltage control and volts are too low :/\


----------



## Dazmode

Non PWM GTs (i.e 3 pin) 1150, 1450 and 1850 will be back in black in February.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Non PWM GTs (i.e 3 pin) 1150, 1450 and 1850 will be back in black in February.


Oh my...sounds like a sexy new year!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Non PWM GTs (i.e 3 pin) 1150, 1450 and 1850 will be back in black in February.


You dall yourself Dazmode. Does that mean you represent them? If so, tell us why you can't get PWM in lowspeed?


----------



## VSG

That's Daz, from Dazmode. I would definitely say he represents Dazmode









As far as why no PWM for the lower RPM fans, I have a strong guess it's mostly because of Nidec-Servo being Nidec-Servo. I would like to know for sure too.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's Daz, from Dazmode. I would definitely say he represents Dazmode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as why no PWM for the lower RPM fans, I have a strong guess it's mostly because of Nidec-Servo being Nidec-Servo. I would like to know for sure too.


If they batch order them in China, why not here? I have at least two of each species of GT's, from 500rpm to 2150rpm, all at fixed velocities @12v. But I'd love to have some PWM's.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If they batch order them in China, why not here? I have at least two of each species of GT's, from 500rpm to 2150rpm, all at fixed velocities @12v. But I'd love to have some PWM's.


Batch size perhaps?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Batch size perhaps?


Batch size? Oh come on...like many airheads here, you'd love to have 10,000 AP-12 PWM GTs in your rig. It's adding the half dozen PSUs + the 1500 splitters + wiring + sleeving them all up that keeps the dream from breathing deep in every room of your home.


----------



## VSG

Also, the fires from the electric circuits burning out. Don't forget the fun flames.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Also, the fires from the electric circuits burning out. Don't forget the fun flames.


Good point. Pretty sure there'd be something leftover to fan them with.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's Daz, from Dazmode. I would definitely say he represents Dazmode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as why no PWM for the lower RPM fans, I have a strong guess it's mostly because of Nidec-Servo being Nidec-Servo. I would like to know for sure too.


500 fans in an order vs 10000 fans, plus the additional cost . the cost will come down the more you order, i mean come on, who doesnt want $50 500rpm pwm gts ?


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> As far as why no PWM for the lower RPM fans


Current model PA65 is rated from 550rpm, how much lower you really need?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Current model PA65 is rated from 550rpm, how much lower you really need?


I myself don't need any lower. I think the others here were the more interested parties.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I myself don't need any lower. I think the others here were the more interested parties.


Or they were just more interested in joining a party. It was New Year's on OCN after all.


----------



## ehume

I'd love to see a PWM version of 2150, 1850 or 1400. I'm forced to use San Ace 9S1212P4M011's for my 120mm heatsinks. Good thing I've got plenty of those. But not everyone chances onto the butt end of a batch buy where the vendor buys eight too many. They haven't made that mistake since.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'd love to see a PWM version of 2150, 1850 or 1400. I'm forced to use San Ace 9S1212P4M011's for my 120mm heatsinks. Good thing I've got plenty of those. But not everyone chances onto the butt end of a batch buy where the vendor buys eight too many. They haven't made that mistake since.


There is the Darkside 1850 PWM version. All black and very sexy. Goes all the way down to 11, er...500rpm.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'd love to see a PWM version of 2150, 1850 or 1400. I'm forced to use San Ace 9S1212P4M011's for my 120mm heatsinks. Good thing I've got plenty of those. But not everyone chances onto the butt end of a batch buy where the vendor buys eight too many. They haven't made that mistake since.
> 
> 
> 
> There is the Darkside 1850 PWM version. All black and very sexy. Goes all the way down to 11, er...500rpm.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Where?


Your own post in this thread has a link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-550-1850rpm-58cfm-black-edition-pwm.html


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Where?


Here: Performance PCs

And Here: Dazmode



And here now too: ModMyMods

Now in B & W...ooooh...


----------



## texas_nightowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> Hey folks...pics to come, but I am a very late to the party Gentle Typhoon owner now.
> [...]
> I am running them off the 2 CHA_FAN headers on my board using a splitter on each header. I am using ASUS Fan Xpert 2 and have them set to 50% at 45, 70% at 65 and 100% at 75
> [...]
> Anyway, I'm sorry I let the price and relative scarcity scare me off for so long. These are awesome.


Oops. Realized I never came back with pics. I have 4 AP-53's in my system. I believe these are the same as AP-15's.

Here are "proof" pics.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does anyone know who sells Gentle Typhoon in europe ? I ordered a batch a few years back from aquatuning but they dont seem to sell em anymore


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scythe-Case-Gentle-Typhoon-D1225C12B5AP-15/dp/B001Q6RUVO


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Last time I ordered 5 fans for 75 this is 27€ per fan, crazy
I thought about vardars aswell, but they seem to suck compared to GT-s


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Last time I ordered 5 fans for 75 this is 27€ per fan, crazy
> I thought about vardars aswell, but *they seem to suck compared to GT-s*


Not at all, they are very good fans too.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/12/03/first-look-testing-ekwb-vardar-fans/

After reading this I dont really think vardars are something I'd like to spend money on, then again vardars are way cheaper and perhaps it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## VSG

All I will say is that I have done my own testing (can't link my own website here due to OCN rules), sent some GTs and Vardars for independent testing on a Longwin and I am confident to claim they are very similar to each other.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

If you could send me a PM with the link I would like to see the comparison


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Last time I ordered 5 fans for 75 this is 27€ per fan, crazy
> I thought about vardars aswell, but they seem to suck compared to GT-s


Here, the 1850rpm gts are sgd30 each and sgd100 for 4. Took a quick look the other day and i think they have pwm versions now. Compared to the vardars, they are cheaper and a no brainer which i chose really. Best fans i've bought so far. Even the silverstone fans with their cyclone effect thingy were put to shame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not at all, they are very good fans too.


Pm me as well!!would be an interesting read.


----------



## gftgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> If you could send me a PM with the link I would like to see the comparison


I can link a website that may or may not be a webpage VSG maintains that has the data he mentioned:
http://thermalbench.com/2015/11/12/darkside-gentle-typhoon-1850-pwm-120mm-fan/3/

I can even embed the relevant graph for ya.


----------



## VSG

That may or may not be my results, which may or may not also match P-Q curves obtained from a 70,000 USD instrument used by fan makers as well.


----------



## cephelix

Oo...interesting results indeed...they are very similar..colour me pleasently surprised.


----------



## redshoulder

Have 5 2150 versions (purchased from dazmode) hooked up to nxzt grid+ v2, you can control fan speed via CAM.

If you go lower than 60% 1500rpm, than fans do not stay at constant rpm, they go up and down slightly all the time which is annoying. At 60 % this does not happen, but then at 1500rpm there is some background noise besides the air that is been pushed, not sure what it is maybe the fan bearings or something like that, but is quite annoying too. At full speed there is no background noise just lots of air been pushed around









I guess replacing this fans with the pwm versions should solve the above, now what to do with 10x 2150 fans


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> I guess replacing this fans with the pwm versions should solve the above, now what to do with 10x 2150 fans


Build a short range drone with short sleeved cables?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Damn those f3 120 varders look like what I am going to need to snag for my work rig.. I think noisy fans on giant massive rads might piss off people in a room full on OEM sff PCs I dont care if they are available and they work. they are so slow! it takes minutes just to log in! not even exaggerating!
I fear what will happen when I actually get into more advanced autodesk programs


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Damn those f3 120 varders look like what I am going to need to snag for my work rig.. I think noisy fans on giant massive rads might piss off people in a room full on OEM sff PCs I dont care if they are available and they work. they are so slow! it takes minutes just to log in! not even exaggerating!
> I fear what will happen when I actually get into more advanced autodesk programs


If you really want to piss off people with noisy fans, I can think of many better alternatives and I bet so can you.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I am going to use a 6950x and pascal for this rig. so I probably need descent cooling. Plus I love to OC so.. I need relatively quiet yet obscenely powerful fans is what I mean.

going for a bioweapon build.. Lots of power in a relatively small box (=

cuz laptops are for wussies!


----------



## seblura

Anyone who have a gentle Typhoon 92mm???


----------



## Nguruthos7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Anyone who have a gentle Typhoon 92mm???


For review or for sale? If the latter, you will need to check out the For Sale / Wanted forums.


----------



## Mega Man

No one that I know of.


----------



## MicroCat

I have a few 92mm GTs. They're the most awesome 92mm fans ever made. And NO! They're not for sale. They are in use performing vital cooling work in tight spaces for over 6 years.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gftgy*


Compare that to 140mm fans... 200FPM comes at 32dbA vs nearly 42dbA for 120mm


----------



## VSG

You can't directly compare those because the radiators are slightly different, despite the Swiftech specs saying otherwise. The 140mm radiator I used is slightly less restrictive to airflow, and so those 140mm fans will be able to blow more air through it relative to the 120mm fans on the 120mm Swiftech radiator. But yes, in general 140mm fans are well worth it now


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can't directly compare those because the radiators are slightly different, despite the Swiftech specs saying otherwise. The 140mm radiator I used is slightly less restrictive to airflow, and so those 140mm fans will be able to blow more air through it relative to the 120mm fans on the 120mm Swiftech radiator. But yes, in general 140mm fans are well worth it now


Good point thank you!

It actually just matched reasonably what my real world experience was with these fans (AP14 GTs and EK F1s..and a handful of others).. so forgot about those details

And thanks for testing on rads and doing airflow vs dbA ... it's a shining beacon amidst poor fan reviews


----------



## JackCY

So what are some good 140mm fans with decent pressure? I mean good pressure/speed, not 3000rpm speed and saying it has good pressure of course it does at that speed







But a good pressure/speed ratio and speed/noise ratio 140mm fans, what are they?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So what are some good 140mm fans with decent pressure? I mean good pressure/speed, not 3000rpm speed and saying it has good pressure of course it does at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a good pressure/speed ratio and speed/noise ratio 140mm fans, what are they?


IMO these graphs that measure airflow through actual rad-resistance are more indicative for cooling performance than being able to generate static pressure (=reduce leaking air back through the fan blade) which doesn't necessarily mean capacity to move air.

EK F1 140mm: 1.08mm static pressure @1150 rpm
Noctua NF-P14: 1.29mm static pressure @1200rpm (and still not the better performer for the same amount of noise or RPM)
(these are spec performances, not measurements)


----------



## VSG

The problem with the Noctua fans, especially their 120mm fans, is they can't handle much airflow restriction. Max RPM drops a lot in free flow vs up against a radiator.


----------



## JackCY

Well what ever is applicable, forget pressure then and replace it in the question as able to push air through and from restricted areas. From filter to radiator as an example.
A fan that has 1000CFM without restrictions but drops 10 CFM the moment you put a filter in front of it or radiator behind it is kind of useless fan for many applications.

I'm always looking if there are some nice new fans but for years nothing. The ones I bought aren't sold anymore either and they were amazing price/performance for a case fan.

I would take Nidec gentle typhoon shaped 140mm fan for $5 no problem


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well what ever is applicable, forget pressure then and replace it in the question as able to push air through and from restricted areas. From filter to radiator as an example.
> A fan that has 1000CFM without restrictions but drops 10 CFM the moment you put a filter in front of it or radiator behind it is kind of useless fan for many applications.
> 
> I'm always looking if there are some nice new fans but for years nothing. The ones I bought aren't sold anymore either and they were amazing price/performance for a case fan.
> 
> I would take Nidec gentle typhoon shaped 140mm fan for $5 no problem


Haha we all would









Didn't mean to rev you up re static pressure. I'd have a look at 'geggeg's thermalbench website. You'll find a nice range of competing fans in 120mm and 140mm.

From what I've seen so far the EK fans are better priced, and don't have the motor noise that I found with GTs at certain speeds (now running 5 140mm EKs, the GTs will likely go in my HTPC). But there's some alternatives (Phanteks, Noiseblockers).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The problem with the Noctua fans, especially their 120mm fans, is they can't handle much airflow restriction. Max RPM drops a lot in free flow vs up against a radiator.


Interesting.

I noticed the same effect with the Fractal Design fans that come with the Define Nano and Define S.. just opening the front of the case see the fans spin up 50 rpm extra. They are quiet but really bad with even the tiniest bit of restriction. By itself, the slow down is not such an issue, but the reduction is airflow is.

Compared to the EK F1..those didn't slow down and having a couple of case fans had no bearing on my overall cooling, so out they went. I'm starting to think that radiator fans are the way the go for nearly all applications..except perhaps directed airflow.


----------



## VSG

Eh, there have been some bearing related issues with the EK Vardar fans also to the point where they stopped selling the affected fans and had a lot of RMAs on their hand. Not sure how the situation is now, but I haven't heard any complaints lately.


----------



## Himo5

I have two 14cm Furious Vardars on a Phanteks PH-TC14Pe - and one as a top position extractor above the CPU heatsink - all bought since they got back into production just before Christmas - and they operate right down to the low 500rpms with little or no intrusive noise until they get up beyond 16-1700rpm. I don't know about water cooling but they really are the 14cm PWM fan air cooling has been waiting years for.


----------



## VSG

That is good to know! The FF-140 was the most affected fan and your experience is a positive for sure.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I have two 14cm Furious Vardars on a Phanteks PH-TC14Pe - and one as a top position extractor above the CPU heatsink - all bought since they got back into production just before Christmas - and they operate right down to the low 500rpms with little or no intrusive noise until they get up beyond 16-1700rpm. I don't know about water cooling but they really are the 14cm PWM fan air cooling has been waiting years for.


Thats good to hear, I just bought some 140mm F3's for intake fans on my R5. Slapping two 120mm F4's on my D14 as well.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Eh, there have been some bearing related issues with the EK Vardar fans also to the point where they stopped selling the affected fans and had a lot of RMAs on their hand. Not sure how the situation is now, but I haven't heard any complaints lately.


can you tell us more about this bearing issue?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can you tell us more about this bearing issue?


Not much to say aside from that a big ball bearing manufacturer sold a defective batch and found out too late. Companies, including EK who also missed this in their QC, ended up using them and had several fans that needed an RMA exchange while they stopped selling the affected ones. Good customer service, mediocre QC but would definitely recommend again now.


----------



## LocutusH

New Cooler Master fan... what do you think?


----------



## Wam7

I know this is an old thread but I still love mine and still haven't come across any fan that out does them for low noise and airflow. Just picked up another 2 to rid myself of the Corsair ML120 I was also using as can fans.


----------



## J7SC

Wam7 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I still love mine and still haven't come across any fan that out does them for low noise and airflow. Just picked up another 2 to rid myself of the Corsair ML120 I was also using as can fans.


 
I feel the same way - there are 9x GentleTyphoons (...plus a few Noctuas etc.) in the build per pic below for which I 'raided' some older projects. Apart from the noise/airflow parameters, the quality is second to none of GentleTyphoons...I got 3 more coming out of another older build by January


----------

